# PAL Winter Babies 2010/11 - ** Waiting impatiently for our remaining babies! **



## Tulip

*UPDATE: Graduates welcome here! PAL Winter Mummy and Baby Group!*

Lovely ladies!

We seem to have a boom of PAL babies due in November!
Fancy sharing symptoms, worries, sticky dust and PMA?

*Edit!* Updated for PAL mummies due in Winter 2010/2011. Just post your EDD and we'll put you on the list :kiss:

I'll go first:
Ruby's little bro/sis, my Munchkin is due 18th November (by LMP) or 22nd November (by my dates).
Sticky dust to us all! :dust:

*  PAL Winter Babies dues dates: 

October​*​
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/FMBLp1.png*3rd* - Vinushka Vincent arrived on 14th Oct :cloud9:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/5jOpp1.png*6th* - mummytochloe Chloe arrived 9:08pm on 12th Oct weighing 9lb 12oz :cloud9:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/IRhc.png*19th* - kaylz--x Zoey Ella arrived 5:30am on 28th Oct weighing 7lb 4oz :cloud9:
https://lpmf.lilypie.com/FNHOp1.png*25th* - Agiboma - Michael arrived 14th July 2010 :cloud9:

*November*

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/PTbr.png*5th* - Blondee Alex arrived 10:48 on 2nd Nov weighing 8lb 9oz :cloud9:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/HKNg.png*5th* - Louise-H'08 Erin Amanda arrived 4:05pm on 6th November weighing 7lb 9oz :cloud9: 
https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/mp1109793.png*6th *- 39YrMumtoOne :yellow:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/fZFw.png*18th *- Tulip Dillon Reuben arrived 6:38am on 24th November weighing 7lb 8oz
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/gIBc.png*18th* - Kerry. Jacob Lucas arrived 10:34pm on 19th November weighing 10lb 5oz :cloud9:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/mUei.png*19th* - MissyMojo Maddox Andrew David arrived 4:27pm Cypriot time on 1st Nov weighing 6lb 7oz :cloud9:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/Fdtc.png*20th *- hekate Redley arrived 7:30am on Sunday 3rd October weighing 4lb 15oz :cloud9:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/iQKh.png*26th* - KimmyB Archie arrived at 12:24pm on 23rd November weighing 8lb 13oz :cloud9:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/QCyR.png*29th* - Wantabean Cameron John arrived dramatically at 2pm on Thursday 18th November :cloud9:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/udMi.png*29th* - Lolly W Livi May arrived 4:40am on 1st December weighing 8lb 1oz :cloud9:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/WVuW.png*30th* - Hannah76 Ava Lily arrived at 6:34am on 8th December weighing 8lb 12oz :cloud9:

*December*

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/py6c.png*3rd* - Lolly25 Evangeline arrived on 9th December weighing 7lb 14oz :cloud9:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/OQw3.png*20th*- zoe87 Hollie Louise arrived at 6:48am on 24th December weighing 7lb 10oz :cloud9:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/2DgD.png*21st* - mayb_baby Michael arrived on 24th January weighing 7lb :cloud9:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/ZnIG.png*21st* - KatyKat Isabelle Evelyn arrived on 19th December weighing 7lb :cloud9: 
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/i7kd.png*21st* - Butterfly - Rosie Mae arrived on 14th December :cloud9:
https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/mp1109805.png*24th* - mrsG5 :yellow:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/3YnF.png*27th* - Mizze Caitlyn Sophie arrivedat 10:50am on 13th January weighing 7lb 8oz :cloud9:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/ES45.png*29th* - summer rain Little boy arrived 20th December :cloud9:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/Agy2.png*30th* - SEA34 Eleanor Abigail arrived on 30th December weighing 6lb 12.5oz :cloud9:

*January*
https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/mp1109808.png*5th* - magnolia09 :pink:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/S6u2.png*8th* - Nosy_Cow Skye arrived on 18th January weighing 5lb 5oz :cloud9: 
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/u9VC.png*13th* - TripleB Florence arrived on 2nd January weighing 9lb 3oz :cloud9:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/uOmA.png*13th* - hb1 Ollie arrived at 10:37 on 25th January :cloud9:
https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/mp1111169.png*15th* - JoeyTT01 :yellow:
https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/mp1113136.png*18th* - Surprise :blue:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/bdvR.png*20th* - fluffyblue Oliver Samuel arrived at 10:06 on 17th January weighing 8lb 6oz :cloud9:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/9Qxs.png*26th* - Smiler79 Imogen Zoe arrived at 2:32pm on 30th January weighing 6lb 9oz :cloud9:

*February*
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/8TIU.png* 8th * - eclipse Kira Marion arrived at 11:03am on 28th January weighing 8lb 13oz :cloud9:
*8th * - wish2bmama Liam Patrick arrived on 3rd February weighing 8lb 3.7oz :cloud9: Finley B born straight into heaven :angel:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/Ur2y.pnghttps://lagf.lilypie.com/Ksj5.png
https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/mp1120296.png*14th* - MommahSarah :yellow:
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/YMnH.png*17th* - Bluetomato Darcey arrived by emergency c/s at 3.11am on 26th January weighing 6lb 10oz :cloud9:
https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/mp1129179.png*20th* - SunShyn2205 :blue:

*March*
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/VI0i.png*11th* - Vickie1981 Sophia Isabella arrived by induction (finally!) on 10th February weighing 5lb 5.5oz :cloud9:

*Precious angels*
:angel: Beadette :angel:
:angel: Posh :angel:
:angel: Chimpette :angel:
:angel: tinybutterfly :angel:
:angel: Megg33k :angel:
:angel: Lamburai1703 :angel:
:angel: minniemone :angel:
:angel: kimini26 :angel:
:angel: Laura.x.x :angel:
:angel: Lawa :angel:
:angel: KatienSam :angel:
:angel: Lucky777 :angel:
​


----------



## 39YrMumtoOne

Great idea! Lots of sticky dust to all you ladies :dust:

According to my dates my baby is due 6th November. So pleased but been feeling awful this last week - nauseous all the time and if I don't eat every 2 hours I feel REALLY sick:sick:. And I'm sooo tired. Hope this doesn't last too long because I'm struggling to hold it together at work :wacko:.


----------



## Beadette

Woo Hoo! It's here! Loving the group Tulip!

Ok so by my LMP dates I will be due 20th November! I have NO idea when I ovulated or how long my cycles were as I only had one period in between ERPC and BFP! Got BFP on mothers day!!! x x x

Love and sticky dust to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

oh yeah - i haven't started getting many symptoms yet apart from like a million wee's a day x


----------



## Tulip

You see by LMP I'm 2 days ahead of you. Not sure what to go by!

Will update our list of beans tomorrow night girls. Off to bed now hoping work don't call inthe night xx


----------



## Beadette

I know that my midwife only went on LMP and used this wheel thingy to date me last time! 

i would go on LMP and then just update ticker when scan confirms the dates! Also it means you're a bit further! lol xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

ah you did say you would start this thread. thank you :hugs:
will introduce myself. i am kirstie, am 21 and i just found out yesterday that i am expecting :happydance: i have however 5 angels so bliming bricking it. have appointment booked for couple of hours time ( was booked months ago) to try to figure out why this keeps happening. i have no real idea when my edd is coz last period was on 26th dec (am a regular 28 days kinda girl) but i had mc last month. reckon i can push for a scan just so i know where i am at. i really look forward to talking to you ladies. extra strength sticky :dust: for you all xxx


----------



## Wantabean

o yeah symptoms... REALLY bloated (full next dress size up style), bbs are agony, nausea, full blown ms in the morning, sore teeth and really gassy. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh yay! O date puts me due Nov 27! Terrified!!! :)

Symptoms... achy boobs, sooooooo tired, craving stupid things, weird dreams, crying loads!


----------



## Wantabean

megg did you used to post on official jan thread. way back before i became proper bnb member i read that thread. you kept me hooked lol its nice to say hi :wave: fxd and lots of sticky :dust: for you xxx


----------



## Beadette

Ok ok so where are my symptoms? X


----------



## Tulip

Yeah Kirstie, Nina and I would kill for your symptoms :rofl: Though I think I've got the bloatin covered!! x


----------



## Beadette

I won't be happy until I have full blown sickness! Lol xxx


----------



## Wantabean

haha and i wont be happy till i have full blown kicking and screaming child in my arms lol
do you think i should ask about progesterone? xxx


----------



## Tulip

Definitely. Have you temp charted before? Low post-o temps are a good indication of low prog. Also see if they'll put you on high- dose folic acid x


----------



## Wantabean

i dnt take temps. i tried but hey were everywhere and i got confused lol i have been taking 400mg folic acid for about 5 months now but will say xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey ladies 

I'm Mojo, and im baking an alien nudger, 

i have two tickers cos im somewhere between them lol!!! due between 17th nov and 23rd nov - almost the same as last time

symptoms - 
boobs hurt
food tastes sooooo bland!!
occaisonal queasyness, 
constipated! and windy -:( not fun
Bloated - my jeans dont fit-god bless leggings!


----------



## Lolly W

Hiall,

I'm a bit nervous about posting here as it's still such early days and I usually stay in ttcal! By my dates I'm due Nov 27th. My last 2 pregnancies have ended in mc at around 6-7 weeks so my GP has already arranged a 7 week scan for me on 12th April. I'm absolutely terrified and the only symptom I have is increased weeing! I've poas everyday since Saturday when I got my first BFP!!

Good luck and sticky dust to all of us xxx


----------



## Beadette

Lolly, increased peeing is my only symptom too! And I too have poas each day since my first BFP on 14th march!! Xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

away to appointment be back soon xxx


----------



## Beadette

Good luck!! X


----------



## Wantabean

thank you. well they refused to do any bloods coz i am pg. did however get them to book me in on friday for scan and my 'management plan' (whatever that is) will be getting put into place then. was a bit disapointed they wouldnt even check my hcg level but its a pretty good start
xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: hunni sorry they wouldnt do bloods, fingers crossed for scan xx


----------



## Beadette

How strange that they wouldnt do bloods because your preggo! My midwife took a LOAD of bloods from me when I had my booking in appointment! Are u disappointed hunny? I'm really glad they've got u a scan date though! Xxx


----------



## laura.x.x

Due around November 14th!!! And TERRIFIED!! this year cant go quick enough!! good luck everyone else!! x x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

i just want to fast fwd 1st tri, the rest can go at normal speed!


----------



## Megg33k

Wantabean - Yes, I was posting in the Jan testing thread! That was a very confusing time for me! I'm glad its all sorted now! :) Sorry they wouldn't do your bloods! But, glad you got booked for Fri! :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i was really disapointed. got myself really worked up and was scared my hcg levels would be low etc
just had a major lift though. i have never in any of my pregnancies had a positive using digital just done one though and that wonderful word appeared within secs. PREGNANT i am so happy cant believe it :happydance: o yeah xxx


----------



## Wantabean

ps will get bloods done after scan :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

im goosed! off for a nap!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo for digi! Good luck on your scan! :)


----------



## Beadette

Woo hoo for Digi! It's always more real when u see those words starting back at you!!! Xxx


----------



## Tulip

List updated! Great news on the digi Kirstie! This one is a keeper :dust:

I've not long got home (K's working late) and ordered a MONSTER chinese in order to reach the minimum cost for delivery :rofl: Lazy cow!


----------



## MissyMojo

we made mince (ground beef) and mashed potatoes and i barely touched it! i tried digestive biscuits - and nope! now eating an ice lolly:)


----------



## Tulip

Someone said to me yesterday only Twisters helped with her MS. I've seen sooooo many people say that on here!!


----------



## MissyMojo

im not getting MS - just nothing tastes right!


----------



## Beadette

Oh I love twisters!!

I have had a chicken dinner made by Kris's mum and sent home so it was waiting for me when I got in from work at 8! Yummy!

x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... the sleeping! I do a lot of it! So much sleeping!



MissyMojo said:


> we made *mince (ground beef)* and mashed potatoes and i barely touched it! i tried digestive biscuits - and nope! now eating an ice lolly:)

Ha! Thank you, from all the Americans reading this! :rofl:


----------



## Wantabean

i love mince and tatties at the momant lol can only really eat potatoes or mini cheddars at moment lol even irnbru doesn't taste right :sad2: i am exhausted so gona go back to bed. i think i will just sleep till friday so it goes quicker lol xxx


----------



## Megg33k

What is irnbru? I'm so lost sometimes! LOL


----------



## Tulip

Kirstie is showing she is a true Scottish :flower: Irn Bru is a Scottish soft drink made (as legend has it) from iron girders :rofl: Kirstie what flavour is it really? I haven't had it for years! x


----------



## MissyMojo

irn bru is juat irn bru - it had no namable flavour!

it just is heaven!!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irn-Bru


----------



## Wantabean

yeah there is no way you can describe the test. ites really sweet. haha i am true scottish my full name is Kirstie Wallace and i am from Stirling, the place where William Wallace won most his battles :rofl: 
how is everyone this morning? xxx


----------



## Tulip

Trapped nerve in me lower back. I'm desperate enough to count it as a symptom :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

Im doing ok - feeling queasy but not being sick , sipping water! sooo boring!!! i'd love a coffee but nudger disagrees, i even get de-caff especially!!!

im going away for a few days to see family - feels odd to be going away without david but he cant get the time off work, going home to newcastle

Kirstie - you cant get much more scottish than that can u!!!

Tulip - count it what the hell!!!


----------



## Wantabean

i agree you should count it tulip lol
haha yeah i am a scot there is no denying it. bbiab xxx


----------



## Beadette

Morning (only just) girls! Still no new symptoms apart from the 1,000,000 wee's a day and being a bit constipated! Hmmmmm

however I did a ic this morning (as I do every morning) and the line came up before the control line and was very dark!! Yipee xxx


----------



## hannah76

hello ladies!! just tested this morning and bfp!! i am due nov 30th :happydance: :cloud9: congrats to all of us! i didn't see that meg got her bfp, so yay meg! bump buddies again, eh??

for the last week or so i've been tired and had a headache ranging from annoying to full on migraine, diarrhea, sore boobs and had to sit in the car a couple of times for 4 hrs and was SOOOO car sick!! this morning i woke up feeling like i was going to puke so fx'd this is a really strong sticky bean...


----------



## 39YrMumtoOne

Blergh!


----------



## 39YrMumtoOne

Been stuck with my head down the loo for the last few days so missed loads of posts. It's all very well for my midwife to tell me it's a good sign to have MS, but some of us have to go to work sometimes! 

I've been living on oat cakes, fig rolls (the only thing I can face at 2AM and 5AM when I wake up feeling sick!) and tinned peaches :shrug:. I must try the ice lolly/twister idea - I love twisters so thanks for the advice! I could do with something to cheer me up. So glad somebody invented internet shopping!


----------



## Tulip

Hannah that's FANTASTIC news congratulations!! Will update the list later as bitchphone won't allow it. So happy to have you with us!

39 sorry you're having a mare. I've never felt the force of morning sickness before but have beard great things about Twisters :) xx


----------



## Megg33k

hannah76 said:


> hello ladies!! just tested this morning and bfp!! i am due nov 30th :happydance: :cloud9: congrats to all of us! i didn't see that meg got her bfp, so yay meg! bump buddies again, eh??
> 
> for the last week or so i've been tired and had a headache ranging from annoying to full on migraine, diarrhea, sore boobs and had to sit in the car a couple of times for 4 hrs and was SOOOO car sick!! this morning i woke up feeling like i was going to puke so fx'd this is a really strong sticky bean...

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! :wohoo: Definitely bump buddies again!!! I'm SO excited for you, sweetie!!! :hugs:


----------



## hannah76

ugh... what are these twisters because i need one... :sick: i am so nauseous!! looking forward to hanging out with you chicks for the next few months! :D


----------



## Tulip

Dammit I want some nausea!!! :grr:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: @ Nik! :)


----------



## Tulip

*looks innocent*
I've never experienced it! And I could do with occasionally not dragging my arse to work to be BORED TO TEARS.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah! Understandable! I'd gladly take it, but I'm not yet sad to be without it! LOL


----------



## Tulip

Frickin starving.
Meg, if you could stop posting in my subscribed threads for a minute I might be able to drag myself away and put some dinner on! :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Cheers mate! Done it now! xxx


----------



## Beadette

Ok firstly - CONGRATS to Hannah! xxx

Secondly - this may be a complete fluke BUT I've been shattered this afternoon - to a point where I fell asleep at work and then ths evening just before I finished (about 7-7.30) I started to feel funny. Its like the start of a heartburny sicky feeling at the top of my throat. I don't feel like I could actually throw up but I feel off! Bead had mde me soe tea and it went whlst I was eating but has now come back again!

PLEASE BE MS, PLEASE BE MS!!!!!!


----------



## blondee

Hey beadette!

I have had exactly what you describe for a few weeks now and it seems to be getting worse. It seems to me that the worst thing is hunger, so you have to snack a lot. :happydance: I have stocked up on low fat yoghurts and fruit :thumbup: And to be honest, if i have a big dinner that makes me feel crap too (but i am not very good at leaving food on my plate!! :dohh:)

I still think it should be worse....am waiting to properly throw up! :haha: Aren't we funny?? :dohh: Me and OH keep laughing about it - he asks 'how are you doing?' and when i say 'feeling lousy' he is all smiles and says 'good! that's what we want!' and i have to say i agree!!

m x


----------



## hannah76

blondee said:


> Me and OH keep laughing about it - he asks 'how are you doing?' and when i say 'feeling lousy' he is all smiles and says 'good! that's what we want!' and i have to say i agree!!

same here! dh says to me (looking all excited) i'm sorry you're feeling so crappy hon but its kinda cool, eh? :rofl: YES it is!!


----------



## Megg33k

It actually sounds like acid reflux. I seem to get it when I'm pregnant. It can be accompanied by vomiting, but doesn't have to be. Its also similar to heartburn but different! LOL Consider it MS Lite if it makes you feel better! :)

P.S. I was napping when you were asking me to let you start dinner! HAHA!


----------



## Tulip

Well it was excellent timing!

Hannah, Twisters are a kind of ice lolly (Popsicle?) which is part sorbet and part ice cream. And part ms miracle cure!!


----------



## Beadette

And delicious!!!! X


----------



## Megg33k

So, I feel like someone has run a needle and thread from inside my uterus to the outside of my body (a couple inches below my belly button and off to the right a bit) and there would be a knot in the end of the thread which has caught in my uterus and they're gently tugging on it from the needle end! Does that make sense? Its a very odd feeling! Like a pulling or pinching... but in a specific place and feels just like I said! I don't know. Very odd!


----------



## Lolly W

Megg33k said:


> So, I feel like someone has run a needle and thread from inside my uterus to the outside of my body (a couple inches below my belly button and off to the right a bit) and there would be a knot in the end of the thread which has caught in my uterus and they're gently tugging on it from the needle end! Does that make sense? Its a very odd feeling! Like a pulling or pinching... but in a specific place and feels just like I said! I don't know. Very odd!

OMG! I have had this too! What a great description. It's a really sharp tugging sensation, mine is to the left of my right pelvic bone (or what feels like a pelvic bone!)

Got me wondering what it could be now....


----------



## Wantabean

i am also with you there. it is a very strang sensation! must be ok though if so many of us are having that lol how is everyone doing this pm? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh yay! Its not just me! Woohoo! I was kind of creeped out at first! I found myself looking at my tummy wondering if there was something there! I wonder what on earth it is!

I'm good, Kristie! Luckily for me, it's only 20 till noon here though! LOL I say "luckily" because I only just woke up for good! I went to bed at midnight and slept until around 8:30 and then went back to sleep at almost 9:30 till 11:30 or so. I might nap this afternoon too! :)

How are you?


----------



## Tulip

Still waiting for Real Symptoms! I hear that abject boredom doesn't count :rofl: Is everyone well? xx


----------



## hannah76

i feel sick still! and tiiiiired.... slept 10 hrs last night and am still like the walking dead here today. i'm not fed up with morning sickness yet as i'm still not convinced that this pregnancy is for real and won't end up with bad news at the 12 wk ultrasound. :( i'm noticing food aversions already - i couldn't stand the smell of dh's coffee this morning and usually i'm a coffee freak! been drinking earl gray tea instead.


----------



## MissyMojo

i was woken up this morning at 5am - nudger wanted me to pee, then cos i was awake i felt sick nd it lasted on and off til miday! im shattered, and wish that when i feel sick i coud just be sick


----------



## kimini26

um November 20 . . .


----------



## hekate

hi girls! 

bit nervous about posting here....
I am 5+5 weeks pregnant after loosing my little boy Indigo at 24 weeks in December....he was stillborn....they never found anything wrong with him or me so I don't know what happened?....
it took a year to conceive him (via home insemination) and this time it happened 2nd month trying.....big surprise really!!!
I keep thinking I should not get my hopes up so much after what happened, but I am so EXCITED!

oh and I am due November 20th


----------



## Tulip

Welcome to the gang, girls. I'm very sorry for the loss of your angels. Let's all pull together to enjoy our new blessings :) Kimini - not long at all til your scan :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome to the new girls! :)

Uhm... I don't know what this counts as... but was hit by a overwhelming scent of cat piss this afternoon and couldn't find anywhere that any of my cats had peed other than their litter boxes which are in my basement. I was NOWHERE NEAR my basement at the time. :wacko:


----------



## Tulip

LMAO nice symptom Meg!!


----------



## Megg33k

Its not nice at all! It was awful. I smell all sorts of things that don't exist. I smelled watermelon the other day. It just off winter here... there are NO watermelons in my home! LOL


----------



## hannah76

weirdo, megg! :rofl: just kidding ;)

and welcome to the new ladies, sorry for your losses.

i'm beginnig to wonder if i have twins in there for all the strong symptoms i'm having already!! ugh... hungry all the time but get full quickly... feel carsick all day regardless of what i eat... and can't get enough sleep. sheesh little colton, at least mommy knows you're in there nice and strong!! do you have a lil brother in there too?? :shrug:


----------



## hekate

Megg - my sense of smell is really bad too....I can smell all sorts...the other day I could smell testosterone every time there was any bloke in a mile radius of me...yuk! 

I am really bloated! but other than that not much on the symptom front....which worries me....only felt sick on and off a few times.....but then that is probably still to come!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Hannah! LOL Colton! Love it! 2 is better than 1? :winkwink:

Peased to have you suffering with me hekate! lol (Hannah called us weirdos!)


----------



## kimini26

Tulip, I just wanted to tell you that it was Ruby's story that had me running off to the store to buy a ton of folic acid about 6 days before my first faint bfp. I'd kinda quit taking anything for a while because it was only reminding me of what I had lost, but I was really inspired by you and your brave little girl.


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies :wave:
i woke super early again and now i am sooooooooooo nervous!!!! i am being hit really badly with symptoms last couple of days :happydance: and have slept loads. sorry for not being on in ages. how is everyone doing? xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Love to hear that, Kimini! :D

Good, Kristie! What symptoms? :)


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

Can I join, I'm due I think 17th November.

I had a MMC in December at xmas, and had a D & C in January, got my BFP a couple of days before mothers day and I'm so so happy, but feel like I can't get too excited incase something bad happens again.

I have an early scan booked for the 1st April, so fingers crossed everything will be ok.

xxx


----------



## Wantabean

back from scan :sad1: 
i went in and my new consultant is really nice he is the first person i felt relaxed around so was good start. got scan and seen my uterus but no spud. my cyst thing is twice as big as every other time so that is a definite good sign. done another pg test and he said it is quite faint which could mean that i am really early which would also tie in with scan. he was however a bit worried coz i had a little fluid in womb which could signal ectopic but he will keep close eye on everyting. he did take blood to check hcg and will go in every 48hrs till 12weeks. so at least they are doing something this time xx


----------



## posh

Hiya! :thumbup:
I'm technically not due till 2nd December, but I'm gonna insist in an induction 2/3 weeks early as I don't wanna go into labour at home (labour is when it all went wrong for me :cry:), so that makes me a bonfire baby (hopefully [-o&lt;)


----------



## Tulip

Welcome Posh and Chimpette - I've added you!

Kimini, thank you for your lovely words. I'm so glad that Ruby's story made a difference to you and has helped you protect that little bean. I am a very proud mummy! xx


----------



## blondee

hey wanntabean :hugs:

That all sounds quite stressful, but it's great that you seem to have such a nice, understanding consultant. It makes a HUGE difference, i know i have not been through what you have been through, but my new OB GYN is a saint and i love her. She is so understanding and that keeps me so calm and happy.
I hope yours keeps on giving you the TLC you deserve.

I hope your little bean turns up in the right place very soon :thumbup:

M X


----------



## Megg33k

Hope everything turns out fine, Kristie! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Got everything crossed for your next set of bloods Kirstie xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Nik already knows because I was txting across the ocean for reassurance! But, I didn't feel very pregnant this afternoon and it scared me to death. Last time, everything ended at ~5+2 (even if I didn't know it yet). Today is 5+0 and I'm terrified it will go just like last time! But, she sent me a sweet message that made me cry (even though I normally wouldn't have cried about it) and it made me feel better! So, thank you for inspiring a symptom, Nik! I wouldn't know what to do without you! :hugs:

P.S. Still not really feeling it! :wacko:


----------



## hannah76

wantabean, i really hope that your bloods give you good news in the coming day... fx'd for you, its so stressful waiting!

posh, i am so sorry for your loss... i hope you're able to get an early induction too for some peace of mind :hugs:

meg - i hope you feel some symptoms soon! when are you going to the doc/midwife?


----------



## Beadette

Megg I've got the fear too babe! I'm 6 weeks today and my beany did not make it to 7 last time. I also did not feel sick last night so convinced myself it was all over. We need to stay strong though megg and believe in these beans being fighters!! Love ya xxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls! I have stretching pains today :happydance: :happydance: Grow, Munchkin, grow!

2 weeks til viability scan [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Widger

Tulip - I missed your bfp. Just wanted to say a big congrats. This is a scary time but it will be over before you know it and you'll be right in the 2nd trimester xx
good luck


----------



## Tulip

Widger said:


> Tulip - I missed your bfp. Just wanted to say a big congrats. This is a scary time but it will be over before you know it and you'll be right in the 2nd trimester xx
> good luck

Thanks Widger, much obliged. Operation BRICKING IT is well underway :haha: You are so close now! Eeeek!


----------



## Widger

I never thought I'd get through the first trimester after my mcs but I did and low and behold I am now single digits in weeks :haha:

Bricking it is part of 1st trimester I'm afraid.... but, you will get through it. I know it :hugs:


----------



## blondee

Megg - i didn't have particularly strong symptoms until the end week 6 really... When i went for the viability scan at 6w3d i did not feel pregnant at all and i sat in the waiting room feeling true impending doom as i felt 'fine'. 

Now, i just had to get OH to throw away the scrambled eggs i had just cooked as they made me gag so bad my eyes were watering and i couldn't be in the same room as them (doesn't make you wanna eat them!). :sick:

My boobies don't hurt half as much as when i had the MMC last year, and i think it just proves that each pregnancy is completely different. This time i've had headaches, got rubbish skin and have awful nausea. Tiredness has been around for both pregnancies though! :sleep:

We have to keep up the PMA that got us here!! :hugs:

M X


----------



## Tulip

I've checked them all.... and apparantly I'm pregnant :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Tests.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Tulip

Blondee do I need to add you to the front page? What's your EDD? x


----------



## MissyMojo

pmsl :rofl: tulip!!!!

i feel soo sickly! i just want to be sick to get a break from feeling sick! 

im also hoping nudger is doing ok, as this is the point flump went to sleep but didnt tell mummy


----------



## Tulip

Sounds to me like Nudger is making mummy feel so ropey as proof :thumbup:
xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i hope so - i really want my symptoms to get stronger, i want to be puking like 5 times a day! just to reasure me!


----------



## Tulip

You feel like crap - that's more than I'm getting!


----------



## MissyMojo

were almost exactly the same stage too, :hugs: we'll both get there, im very tempted to go nap about now


----------



## hekate

tulip - the pic looks like my bathroom windowsill!


----------



## Tulip

hekate said:


> tulip - the pic looks like my bathroom windowsill!

:rofl: As long as it's not just me!


----------



## blondee

Hiya Tulip!

Yes, sorry, i didn't ask to be added as i was too anxious about tempting fate, but am feeling really positive at the moment so please put me down for 8th Nov. Thank you.

How many tests did you do??? I don't have that much wee in me!! :haha: Are you feeling a bit more reassured? 

M :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Hannah - My MW appt will be ~10 weeks like last time. I guess I should pick a MW, eh? Blah... I'm worried that choosing someone will make it too real. I'm not ready to book yet. But they don't need much warning around here, luckily! When do you go?

Nina - Thanks, honey! I didn't get to 6 weeks last time. So, I'm in the same place (mentally) as you this week. We'll get through it though! :hugs: Love ya! xx

Blondee - I'm glad you had a good scan when you didn't feel pregnant! That gives me hope! LOL I know that I had a horrible feeling at my first scan, and with good reason. So, I worry and then I worry more. :(


----------



## Tulip

Haha don't worry Blondee none of them are from today, that's my collection from the last two weeks :haha:

I'll add you when DH gets off the laptop xxx


----------



## hannah76

meg, i called the mw but the collective has a wait list! she said she'd call me in a couple of weeks if she doesn't hear from former clients as they hold 2 spots for them in case they fall pg again. i figure i'd wait until 8 weeks and then go see my dr. for a referral to the obgyn i saw last time if i don't hear from the mw's. fx'd i do! i didn't have a bad view of the clinic from last time, but i think i'd prefer a mw... we'll see!

hope you ladies are all having a weekend filled with nausea and sore boobs! ahhaa...


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds good, Hannah! Nausea and sore boobs sounds awesome! :) Same to you!


----------



## xkayxkayx

I am due November 17, 2010.
Not really feelings anything yet.. Just really tired.


----------



## Megg33k

Good... due before me and not feeling much! YAY! Sorry... I take solace in small things! We'll get through it together, kayxkay!

I've been getting twinges all day... and I have cravings! Cravings that hit at inappropriate times so that I can't possibly fill them. Like... uhm... egg rolls with sweet and sour sauce at midnight! :cry:


----------



## Beadette

Ha ha megg! Poor you xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im living on toast, plain pringles and flat coke!!! whoop whoop, still want my symptoms to get worse tho!


----------



## Tulip

Welcome to the team Kay... I've added you and Blondee to the list. I don't have much in the way of symptoms either :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

MissyMojo said:


> im living on toast, plain pringles and flat coke!!! whoop whoop, still want my symptoms to get worse tho!

Oi! Leave some symptoms for us!! x


----------



## MissyMojo

bless you guys xxxx


----------



## hekate

no symptoms here! getting a bit worried now....as I was feeling really sick and rough with Indi at this time....


----------



## hannah76

nothing appeals to me for breakfast today... ugh. managed to get a good meal down last night - date night and we had a gift certificate to The Keg! i had lobster...mmm... went down fine but i think my nausea this time is actually worse in the morning! fancy that... :shrug:


----------



## Tulip

Glad you had a good night!

Kate, try not to worry. I'm hugely bloated but that's about it! xx


----------



## Beadette

I don't feel pregnant today at all :0(


----------



## hekate

Beadette said:


> I don't feel pregnant today at all :0(

:hugs: same here....and we are due date buddies!:hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Hugs hunny! I'm trying to stop stressing but it's really hard. Last pregnancy the baby stopped growing at 6 weeks which is what I am now. I only found out at dating scan at nearly 13 weeks. I'm praying history doesn't repeat itself xxx


----------



## hekate

I am sorry hun! are they giving you an early scan?
I hope all will be fine....it's a different pregnancy so hopefully we will have a different outcome!


----------



## debgreasby

Are you planning an early scan hunni?


----------



## Beadette

I'm seeing my GP tomorrow morning and I'm going to hope and pray he refers me to EPU for an early scan but I'm not getting my hopes up too high as I know they can't always do it. I would have liked a private scan otherwise but we just can't afford £100 at moment even though it's such a good cause - all I know is that I can't carry on like this! I need to know this baby is alive xxxxxx


----------



## hekate

I hope they agree to a scan! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Beadette

Thank you flower!

Just started feeling a bit sick again but it's probably down to the tub of ben and jerrys I've just scoffed for comfort! X


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: You're worse than me at trying to attract MS by force!!


----------



## debgreasby

I'll keep my fingers crossed that your GP lets you have a scan. There's a place in nottingham that does them for about £65 i think. Still expensive though :(


----------



## Megg33k

Beadette said:


> I'm seeing my GP tomorrow morning and I'm going to hope and pray he refers me to EPU for an early scan but I'm not getting my hopes up too high as I know they can't always do it. I would have liked a private scan otherwise but we just can't afford £100 at moment even though it's such a good cause - all I know is that I can't carry on like this! I need to know this baby is alive xxxxxx

I hope you get your scan so you can see that everything is fine. :hugs:



hannah76 said:


> nothing appeals to me for breakfast today... ugh. managed to get a good meal down last night - date night and* we had a gift certificate to The Keg!* i had lobster...mmm... went down fine but i think my nausea this time is actually worse in the morning! fancy that... :shrug:

OMG! Need *drool* smiley! Mmmmm... The Keg! I only had it once, but I miss it! LOL


----------



## hannah76

no kidding megg... dh was drooling as he's a steak lover, not so much for me which is why i had lobster! it was awesome though... *drool*

beadette - i hope you get your scan for peace of mind too! i know in canada there's no chance of that happening though, so i just keep telling myself that regardless of what i could see on a scan now, its out of my hands... i hope that doesn't sound all doomsday, but for me it helps me relax because it reminds me that its in the hands of fate!


----------



## kimini26

I think I feel sicker when my hcg levels jump up or something. Pretty much every other day I will feel sick for hours and the next day only a little sick off and on. Yesterday I felt terrible for about 5 hours straight, then it was gone for 2 and then came back. Today I only felt sick when we went to the store and I had to look at all the foods that are unappetizing atm. When I get really worried, I go and brush my teeth just to see if it gags me.


----------



## Megg33k

hannah76 said:


> no kidding megg... dh was drooling as he's a steak lover, not so much for me which is why i had lobster! it was awesome though... *drool*
> 
> beadette - i hope you get your scan for peace of mind too! i know in canada *there's no chance of that happening* though, *so i just keep telling myself that regardless of what i could see on a scan now, its out of my hands*... i hope that doesn't sound all doomsday, but for me it helps me relax because it reminds me that its in the hands of fate!

That's exactly how I feel! I know that a scan won't actually change anything! So, why fight the system?


----------



## Beadette

Thanks girls. I've been asleep for last 2 hours (suppose I am getting some symptoms after all!)

hmmm I think it's hard with the scan, if he offers to refer me it will be great but I'm under no illusions and expect that even if I did see a HB it wouldn't stop me worrying completely! It's hard but I know you guys understand!! Loves x

ps Debs, where in notts? Could u pm me the company details for future reference please?thanks sweetie xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Boobs sufficiently sore... Sleepy at 8pm after sleeping in this morning... Ability to eat constantly... Random heart palpitations... Still twingy! No sickness! I said I didn't want it... and now I'm a dirty, paranoid liar! Since I tell everyone else that its okay to not have it and totally believe it when I tell them... Why can't I convince myself?


----------



## hannah76

you know what... i might be all calm about the early scan thing because i know that last time the baby didin't stop develloping until 9 weeks and i found out at my 12 week scan. i'll be sh*tting bricks come 12 week scan time, you can be sure of that! and i know that they don't even always give 12 wk scans, but they gave me one as i have spina bifida in my family... for sure i'll be demanding one of those again ;) i don't think any of us will be calm until we have the baby in our arms!!


----------



## Megg33k

hannah76 said:


> you know what... i might be all calm about the early scan thing because i know that last time the baby didin't stop develloping until 9 weeks and i found out at my 12 week scan. i'll be sh*tting bricks come 12 week scan time, you can be sure of that! and i know that they don't even always give 12 wk scans, but they gave me one as i have spina bifida in my family... for sure i'll be demanding one of those again ;) * i don't think any of us will be calm until we have the baby in our arms!!*

Yep! That! LOL


----------



## Tulip

Amen to that bit too. Hannah are you on additional folic acid? x


----------



## Megg33k

I worry that I wasn't tired enough today. Tell me I'm crazy? :flower:


----------



## Tulip

You're crazy Meg. As I said to Neens you have to remember just how rare MMC is. It's common on bnb because people come here for support, but they are reeeeeally rare! Just try and enjoy xx


----------



## Megg33k

Okay! It just seems so un-rare... Mine was confirmed a day shy of the 6yr anniversary of my cousin's MMC. So, it seems common in my real life too! But, okay! Rare! I get it! :nods: I'm not even sort of bleeding, spotting, or anything else! That's all good! Hard week! Hard, hard week! :(


----------



## Tulip

OK but you ever meet anyone with TWO MMCs? What are the chances? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Okay! No... I've never met anyone with 2 MMC's! Thank you for speaking logic to me! :hugs: 

Twinges
Boob changes (sore, veiny, bigger, nip/areola changes)
More tired than normal (even if not enough for my liking)
Achy hips when on my feet for too long
Pets all over me (dog and cats)
Sense of smell (maybe? sometimes?)
Cravings
Gassy
No AF!!!

They all seem pretty.. uneventful... but I guess they add up... I hope!


----------



## Lolly W

You're all gonna hate me! I'm afraid I've had two mmc and, just to throw the cat among the pigeons, my GP told me it wasn't rare at all. BUT I'm in the same boat as you girls worrying myself sick about this, my third, pregnancy. I have no symptoms to speak of really and my early scan isn't for another 2 weeks. So if you can just muster up the energy (it's very early in the morning) to encourage me too, that would be great!! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: lolly

im feeling nauseas today - i soo dont want to go to work?? not sure what to do?


----------



## hannah76

sigh... i'm afraid that lolly's right and my obgyn told me that 25% of all pregnancies end in mc... i think that irl people just don't talk about it much. i thought i didn't know anyone who'd mc'd irl but when i told my friend, she said that two of out common friends had mc'd that year. another friend told me 4 girls she knew had mc'd in the last yr!! not trying to scare ppl... again, i'm just in the mindframe of "there's little point stressing over things we can't control". i try my hardest to put those things out of my mind because worrying won't do anyone any good! so far its working but its a daily effort sometimes...

fx'd for us all!!

i'm extra tired today but only a little sick... i could have sworn i had that metallic taste in my mouth last night, and today my tea tastes off... last time i had weird food aversions and tastebuds, so maybe its the beginning of that??

have a great day everyone!


----------



## hannah76

Tulip said:


> Amen to that bit too. Hannah are you on additional folic acid? x

oops... forgot to answer that... nope, just the regular pre-natal vitamin (materna from centrum). when i see the doc i'll ask if i should be on more but i'm not a fan of taking supplements in excess unless advised by a doc or mw...


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies got bloods back this am. fridays was 663 and sundays was 1355. dnt really know what they mean lol getting a scan and more bloods tomorrow :happydance: how is every1? xxx


----------



## kimini26

It means you have a doubling time of 104% which is great!


----------



## Wantabean

wooo :happydance: that is good lol cant wait for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Awesome numbers, Kristie! :hugs:

I do have one question... Your doctor said that 25% of all pregnancies end in MC, not MMC, right, Hannah?

Nikki was saying that MMC's are fairly rare... not MC's in general. Everything I've found suggests that MMC's account for about 2-4% of all pregnancies... which is fairly rare

Here's the weird thing... I'm not worried about a MC. I'll notice if I'm bleeding and cramping! I'm worried about a MMC, where I walk around thinking everything is okay and then I get my dreams shattered at 10 weeks.


----------



## hannah76

^^ gotcha... yeah, doc was talking about mc's overall being very common... 

i am so CRABBY today!! well the last week or so too, but today everything makes me want to freak out and strangle someone! loud colleagues talking through their office walls at eachother, people keep walking past my office, there's no paper in the printer.... AAARRRRGGGHHHH!!!!!! gosh darned hormones! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Beadette

Same here meg! Although my doc said they are far more common than people realise because lots of mc's to a certain extent are mmc's - it's just that most mmc's are only diagnosed at a scan, if there was no scan to tell you, eventually you would start to bleed. Lots of people may have what they think is a normal mc as they have had nothing to say the pregnancy was not progressing until they start to bleed but the baby may have stopped developing weeks earlier. Does that make sense??

Anyway the stats are awful really! Makes u realise how many special angel mummys there are out there!! Xxx


----------



## hekate

feeling sick today!:happydance:


----------



## kimini26

Pregnancy hormones are getting the better of me today. Usually I can stop myself from thinking about my mom, but today I just can't seem to stop crying.


----------



## blondee

Megg33k said:


> Here's the weird thing... I'm not worried about a MC. I'll notice if I'm bleeding and cramping! I'm worried about a MMC, where I walk around thinking everything is okay and then I get my dreams shattered at 10 weeks.

Me too!! I think any MC is just awful and the idea of starting to bleed and feeling like it is all going wrong must be hideous, but as I too had an MMC last time then that is my fear too. I hated the fact that my body fooled me or didn't notice what had happened and i felt such an idiot, like all my symptoms were in my head and that i was somehow a fraud (does that make any sense??). I know it's crazy, but that's how i felt.

I've had two scans so far and seen HB each time, but i still feel sick at the thought of going for the 12w scan (and any other scan). Until this bubba is kicking i will not be relaxing!

Wantabead - that's grrrrrreaat news!! I'm so happy for you. :hugs: Stick beans, stick!!!

M X


----------



## Tulip

Great rising numbers Kirstie!

Yeah I was focussing on the rarity of MMCs.... in the sense that only a scan diagnoses it. I'm less scared of starting to bleed than I am of blissful ignorance. I was the same last time, hence the two private scans.

True, 25% of pregnancies end in MC - but the vast majority of these are prior to 5 weeks. There's a good stats thread going in 1st Tri at the mo. My preggo-day-by-day book says at 6w your risk has fallen to 15%. If you see a HB at 8w it falls to just 3%. That is my next milestone. Then the scary skull-check at 12w..

Kate - :yipee: for nausea!

Kimini - sorry you're feeling low babes. Pregnancy is bound to upset you mate xx


----------



## Tulip

Great rising numbers Kirstie!

Yeah I was focussing on the rarity of MMCs.... in the sense that only a scan diagnoses it. I'm less scared of starting to bleed than I am of blissful ignorance. I was the same last time, hence the two private scans.

True, 25% of pregnancies end in MC - but the vast majority of these are prior to 5 weeks. There's a good stats thread going in 1st Tri at the mo. My preggo-day-by-day book says at 6w your risk has fallen to 15%. If you see a HB at 8w it falls to just 3%. That is my next milestone. Then the scary skull-check at 12w..

Kate - :yipee: for nausea!

Kimini - sorry you're feeling low babes. Pregnancy is bound to bring your emotions to the fore mate xx


----------



## Beadette

You are right Nic, those stats are reassuring! I'm in a right good mood tonight for some reason! Beady bubs is giving mummy happy vibes xxx


----------



## Megg33k

blondee said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Here's the weird thing... I'm not worried about a MC. I'll notice if I'm bleeding and cramping! I'm worried about a MMC, where I walk around thinking everything is okay and then I get my dreams shattered at 10 weeks.
> 
> Me too!! I think any MC is just awful and the idea of starting to bleed and feeling like it is all going wrong must be hideous, but as I too had an MMC last time then that is my fear too. I hated the fact that my body fooled me or didn't notice what had happened and i* felt such an idiot, like all my symptoms were in my head and that i was somehow a fraud (does that make any sense??). I know it's crazy, but that's how i felt.*
> 
> I've had two scans so far and seen HB each time, but i still feel sick at the thought of going for the 12w scan (and any other scan). Until this bubba is kicking i will not be relaxing!
> 
> Wantabead - that's grrrrrreaat news!! I'm so happy for you. :hugs: Stick beans, stick!!!
> 
> M XClick to expand...

You just said everything in my head! EXACTLY!!! I never even got a heartbeat... so it makes me feel really freaking stupid. I feel almost like it wasn't real to begin with... and now feeling the way I felt then doesn't give me any reassurance because I feel like it was all some big fraud and it was all in my head. I'm having a terrible day today, tbh. I've all but convinced myself that it's not real and I need to stop pretending it is. I've been crying all day. My husband... my poor husband... He doesn't know what to say except that he knows I am pregnant. But, then I just yell at him or cry more... sometimes both. :cry:


----------



## hekate

Tulip said:


> Kate - :yipee: for nausea!
> xx

did you mean me hun? 
if so my real name is not kate....:blush:
hekate or hecate is a greek goddess sometimes associated with childbirth and nurturing the young.....which it why I picked that name at the beginning of my baby-journey.....
I wish I had picked something else so now:dohh:....lol....feel a bit like a freak.....like I called myself he-kate....like some male-kate:rofl:


----------



## hekate

aww Megg big :hugs:...sorry you are feeling that way....but that in itself is really a good sign....pregnancy symptom: feeling emotional!


----------



## Megg33k

hekate said:


> aww Megg big :hugs:...sorry you are feeling that way....but that in itself is really a good sign....pregnancy symptom: feeling emotional!

:rofl: Who would have thought that feeling like this could be considered a good sign! Only on a TTC/preg board, right? I should embrace feeling like a loser, fake, liar, psycho? I can handle that! :rofl:


----------



## hekate

Megg33k said:


> hekate said:
> 
> 
> aww Megg big :hugs:...sorry you are feeling that way....but that in itself is really a good sign....pregnancy symptom: feeling emotional!
> 
> :rofl: Who would have thought that feeling like this could be considered a good sign! Only on a TTC/preg board, right? I should embrace feeling like a loser, fake, liar, psycho? I can handle that! :rofl:Click to expand...

now that you put it like that I feel awful 
I did not mean it that way:flower:


----------



## Beadette

Meg, it's natural Hun to feel like this. It's a rollercoaster ride! We just need to stay on it!!!! Xxxx hugs xxxx


----------



## blondee

Aw Megg :hugs: I hate the way hormones make us soooo emotional. I know it's hard, but you need to try to be positive. The stats say after 1 MC you are no more likely to MC again. 

I know there was much talk of early scans earlier in this thread - are any of you ladies opting for one? I think fellow MMCers would really benefit from it, if it's possible to have one.


I have been unbelievabley lucky so far to have 2 scans and it has made all the difference (well, the second one did the most as the bubs was a week older than the poor little one last year). I don't think i could have waited again until 12 weeks, i'd be an emotional wreck. I know things can still go wrong, but i feel such an achievment at passing the 6 weeks because if there is something wrong with my little spud, then it is different to last time (and in my head) that means no underlying issue with me and OH. 

Roll on 40 weeks and oh god, painful labour!!! :wacko:

Love

Michelle


----------



## hannah76

hekate - woohoo! (i knew what your name means and i love it ;))

wantabean - so glad your levels are rising nicely!!

kimini and megg - sorry you two are feeling down today... i feel like a green eyed monster, i'd almost rather feel sad! RAWRRRR... now i'm mad at my dad for being a vegetarian and making me cook 2 different dinners... and i was a veg for 15 years!!

HEY!! check out my siggy! :D:D:D


----------



## Megg33k

hecate - I knew what your name qqas too, btw! I didn't take it badly, don't feel awful. I honestly made me laugh! :hugs:

Hannah - Love the siggy! I'll lend you my over active emotions!

As for an early scan... even if I could, I would hesitate. I want to be sure that the first time I see my baby that he/she will look like a baby! Anything resembling the little sac I saw last time would only serve to make me more neurotic.

P.S. I feel a bit better after my nap. What exactly are the "twinge" feelings? What makes that happen?


----------



## kimini26

I'm not really being given a choice about early scans. The must be afraid of me or something (maybe its the weight, asthma, heart condition, or insulin resistance). Next one is in two days. Assuming all is well, I wonder how long it'll be before they want another. I've already told DH I'm getting a doppler even though I know I won't hear anything for a while.


----------



## hannah76

i think the twinges are round ligament pain... they are if you get them from moving too fast, or for me its when i sneeze or cough, or if you twist or walk too much or something strenuous... its from the uterus growing and the ligaments around it having to stretch and grow too.

good luck at your scan kim!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck at your scan, Kim!!

Actually, they're not when I move around. I notice them mostly when I DON'T move around. I know the ligament pains when I move... I've felt those. These are different! It's like... several different sensations.. but all in the uterus area... sometimes it will feel like someone runs a wooden back massager lightly along the inside of my uterus... one of these:

https://images.veer.com/IMG/PIMG/PHP/PHP3067567_P.JPG

Sometimes it feels more like the feeling of popping a bubble wrap bubble. Sometimes its feels more like a flutter. And, sometimes its just a stray cramp.

WTF causes it? They're not constant... They come and go... Sometimes its most of the day... Sometimes its only once or twice a day... 

I don't get it! WTF?


----------



## Tulip

Haha I should do more research Hekate! Can I think of you instead as some kind of super-human like the cartoon He-Man or She-Ra of my childhood? :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: @ He-Man, She-Ra, and HEKATE!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies ,


Megg what about a scan at 8/9 weeks? you'll see a little beanie baby by then?


im still terrified dont get me wrong, but the last 2 days or so ive felt my pma pick right up, and my nausea too, this pregnancy feels different so i MUST believe the outcome will be different too,


----------



## hannah76

love the pma missy! i feel the same way... this time i feel so different that it must be good news... fx'd!!!

i had a nightmare that i mc'd though :( had to get up to pee to shake the feeling as it felt so real!! icky... but i'm 5 weeks today!

so how's everyone else feeling today?


----------



## kimini26

I dumbed out last night and instead of turning the heat completely off, I turned it up to 90 so by the time morning came the air conditioner was completely frozen and I was burning up. Wonder if that will be my dumb pregnancy moment for the week.


----------



## Megg33k

Jo - I don't have too many options until 10 weeks anyway! LOL 

Hannah - I had a dream that I MC'd very shortly after finding out. So, I'm sure its just a manifestation of fears, hun! :hugs:

Kim - :rofl: @ 90 degrees! EEK! lol


----------



## Wantabean

well i had scan today and there was little spud all in the right place. woooo :happydance: the liquid that was in pelvis is gone and they think they seen a second sac but need to wait as they couldnt see properly lol I am due the 28th november!!! yay. how is everyone? xx


----------



## Megg33k

2nd sac?!?! OMG! Congrats on a little spud in the right place and maybe a little friend for him/her!!! EEK!


----------



## blondee

:wohoo: Yaaaaaaaaaay Wantabean!!! That's great news!!

X


----------



## Wantabean

thanks guys. I am so excited :happydance: feel strangely relaxed and very content lol getting another scan in 14days unless something goes wrong so fingers crossed that all goes well. woooo.

how are you guys?
xxx


----------



## hekate

Tulip said:


> Haha I should do more research Hekate! Can I think of you instead as some kind of super-human like the cartoon He-Man or She-Ra of my childhood? :rofl:


:rofl: that made my day! cause you can hun....if I can think of you as a sneezing/talking flower from a cartoon of my childhood!:flower::winkwink:


----------



## hekate

wantabean - congrats! glad it went well and how exciting!

missy - well done on the pma....spread some for us all!

megg - I think all those pains and aches are probably normal....but I think most "normal" women (here I go insulting people again!) probably don't even notice them, but if you had a loss and/or have been ttc for a while 99% of your awareness goes into your uterus area.....which leave pretty little for all the other "unimportant" areas like MY BRAIN.....etc....


----------



## Megg33k

You're probably right, hekate! Honestly, I think I tend to feel a lot more of everything my body does than a "normal" woman. I'm really good with listening to my body. I've been PM'd by a friend to let me/us know that the things I was describing is the uterus dtretching to make room. So, that makes sense. I just worry when I don't feel them. They had completely gone by the time I had my scan last time. So, not feeling them is panic mode for me. lol


----------



## hekate

lol....and I have been the opposite.....been panicking today because I have cramp-y feelings in my uterus....always something to worry about!


----------



## Beadette

Well so much for me not having symptoms! Day 2 of pretty constant nausea!! Lol and I've never been happier! Xxx


----------



## hekate

congrats! sort of....lol


----------



## debgreasby

Beadette said:


> Well so much for me not having symptoms! Day 2 of pretty constant nausea!! Lol and I've never been happier! Xxx

Hurrah! Hope you continue to feel like shit!


----------



## Beadette

Thanks Deb!! Lol! How funny xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I hope you feel awful for a very long time, Neen! Haha! Maybe I have that to look forward to in a few days! :)

Can I get some input on this from you lovely ladies! I have a poll up here: Preggo Blog

Feel free to stalk it for future reference... There are several posts already!


----------



## blondee

Well, my MS eased a little today :cry: and i don't like that one bit! I know loss of symptoms is prob the only way you could spot an MMC and i am totally paranoid but OH is away and he usually puts my mind at ease. Boooooo!


Megg - i voted for the nursery knobs :thumbup: I love the PJs!!!!

I hope i feel crap tomorrow :thumbup: hehehehe!

PMA, PMA, PMA....

Hope you ladies are all doing well.

Love,
m X


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Michelle! :hugs: I'm sure you'll be plenty sick again very soon! Just wait! Or... ya know... do what I do and buy something for a baby to apologize for doubting it! :)


----------



## Beadette

Megg I LOVE the knobs (can't decide though between 2,3 &4)

and the Pea PJ's are just amazing!! Xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Nina! :hugs: Numbers 2 & 4 are winning so far! Everyone has expensive taste @ $4/knob! Haha! LOL I tend to think that #4 is more unisex... So, if it comes down to it... I'd probably pick that one out of those 2. I loved the Pea PJ's! I couldn't resist!!! OMG! Total <3 for them! Target rocks my socks! $6!!! :D


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning girls, 

so along side my nausea i now have a sore throat!!! with my lack of appetite ive dropped 3lbs - normally thats :D but now .. im like worried, is it ok to lose 3lbs in a week?


----------



## Chimpette

Morning Ladies,

Well I have my reassurance scan tomorrow, and I'm very anxious, fingers crossed that everything will be ok 

Hope everyone one is ok.

xx


----------



## Lolly W

Chimpette said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well I have my reassurance scan tomorrow, and I'm very anxious, fingers crossed that everything will be ok
> 
> Hope everyone one is ok.
> 
> xx

Good luck hun, I really hope everything is ok. Mine is on the 12th so I've still got a week and a half to go (feels like forever doesn't it!). make sure to keep us posted x


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck with the scans, everyone!

If it weren't for my sore boobs this morning, I'd have nothing going on. I'm worried! :(


----------



## Tulip

Yeah good luck Chimpette. Mine is Saturday week and it feels like FOREVER away.... x


----------



## Wantabean

my next scan is the 13th lolly :happydance: hopefully it will be good news alround. yay
i only have sore bbs and extreme tiredness but i am happy with that :) also still only want to eat potatoes lol how is every1? i started my new job today yay xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for new job! :)

I only slept about 7 hours and I don't feel like I'm going to fall over from exhaustion! :( Couldn't I just puke or something?


----------



## Wantabean

meg :hugs: being sick would be really reasurring. am just gona be thankful for each day so i am not gona stress myself out about symptoms or lack of ( we will see how long that lasts :rofl: ) xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Good for you! Do you have any how-to tips on that to pass along? Although, I did get twingy right when I said I felt nothing. And, I've tried hard to inspire it to happen some days to no avail... So, it was for real! :) Maybe my earless bean has found some way of listening and decided to show me! HAHA! Its stopped again... but it was a quite a little "sign" for me!


----------



## blondee

Yay!! Feeling crappy again :sick: :happydance: What a relief!!

Wantabean - how did the first day go? How did you hide the tiredness??


M X


----------



## Megg33k

I want to feel crap! Can I have a little of it? :(


----------



## hekate

blondee - yeah for feeling crap again!!

chimpette - good luck with the scan!

Megg - I voted....I LOVE the bunny PJ's...so cute!

not much to report here....little bit sick now and then and still thirsty....


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks!!! :hugs: I love them too! :)


----------



## blondee

Ah megg, i bet you will feeling crappy soon enough. Give it another week or so and you too will be experiencing the joy of hangovers without the booze :haha:

This may sound odd (and mental) but have you tried letting yourself get quite hungry? The only time i felt bad at 5w was if dinner was really late and then i felt poo. A lot of ladies say they feel worse when hungry... try delaying dinner by an hour or two :winkwink: Is that a crazy-lady thing to suggest?? :shrug: Sorry if it is...

m x


----------



## MissyMojo

i managed to eat a sarnie!!!! a 6" ham subway :) then just had a yognurt:) whooop


----------



## kimini26

Saw the heartbeat, but it was very slow and baby measuring very small. Doc's words were "fetal heartrate seen in an ill defined area." At least I got to see a heart beat this time. Back to never wanting to go through this again.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: babes


----------



## hannah76

kimini... :hugs:



MissyMojo said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> so along side my nausea i now have a sore throat!!! with my lack of appetite ive dropped 3lbs - normally thats :D but now .. im like worried, is it ok to lose 3lbs in a week?

i didn't know that a sore throat is a sign of pregnancy! that's cool bc i had a sore throat from a few dpo and wondered why! i'm still having a sore throat too... hmm. 

so for me... sore throat, nausea in the morning mostly until lunch time, and can't stop yawning. my bb's are sore if i jump braless (moreso than usual! lol) but not like last time when they were sooo sore i could barely put my bra on... maybe that was later on though. plus i keep reminding myself that each pregnancy is going to be dift so there's not much point to comparing this one to the previous. 

almost the long weekend! lemme tell you that lil z (my nicname for my bean... our last name starts with a z) is making mommy soooooo sleepy that i'm looking forward to 4 sleep ins!!!


----------



## Tulip

Kimini, sorry you're having to go through this sweetie. When are they going to take another look at bubs? xxx


----------



## blondee

:hugs:kimini :hugs:


----------



## hekate

:hugs: kimini

I found this one a website: "In early pregnancies, the actual cardiac rate is less important than its presence or absence."


----------



## Megg33k

blondee said:


> Ah megg, i bet you will feeling crappy soon enough. Give it another week or so and you too will be experiencing the joy of hangovers without the booze :haha:
> 
> This may sound odd (and mental) but have you tried letting yourself get quite hungry? The only time i felt bad at 5w was if dinner was really late and then i felt poo. A lot of ladies say they feel worse when hungry... try delaying dinner by an hour or two :winkwink: Is that a crazy-lady thing to suggest?? :shrug: Sorry if it is...
> 
> m x

:rofl: If it's crazy... call me crazy! I'm seriously considering it! However, when I get hungry, it seems to pass quickly and then I'm not hungry at all anymore. Maybe I'm not waiting long enough?

Kim - :hugs:to you, honey! You saw a heartbeat! That's a good sign! Just keep that in mind! Doesn't mean there's a problem!

AFM... Sooo, I buy things to apologize to the baby when I have negative thoughts. I know, that's nuts. Anyway, I always find stuff really easily. Today though... I didn't find anything. So, I go about SOBBING to my OH that it could be a sign from the universe that something has gone wrong and there's nothing to be apologizing to now and its all over. SOBBING!

I was about 15 min in when I realized that I normally wouldn't be crying like that and maybe everything was okay after all! Of course, he's promised we'll find something tonight to set the world back to right though! LOL


----------



## blondee

[/QUOTE]
when I get hungry, it seems to pass quickly and then I'm not hungry at all anymore. Maybe I'm not waiting long enough?

[/QUOTE]

Megg!! Is that since your BFP?? Cos i do not feel hungry when hungry (if that makes sense) i actually feel like i can't eat and have to force food down but it makes me feel better. I also feel queezy too, but the whole 'empty tummy' feeling is no more since about week 5....:thumbup:

Breakfast in particular sticks in my throat so have moved from cereal with milk to yoghurt with granola mixed in.


----------



## Megg33k

blondee said:


> when I get hungry, it seems to pass quickly and then I'm not hungry at all anymore. Maybe I'm not waiting long enough?
> 
> Megg!! Is that since your BFP?? Cos i do not feel hungry when hungry (if that makes sense) i actually feel like i can't eat and have to force food down but it makes me feel better. I also feel queezy too, but the whole 'empty tummy' feeling is no more since about week 5....:thumbup:
> 
> Breakfast in particular sticks in my throat so have moved from cereal with milk to yoghurt with granola mixed in.Click to expand...

Yeah! I'll get like... acid reflux and a weird feeling in my throat area when I'm hungry but my tummy doesn't feel like it used to when I was hungry. I get a little... not nauseous... uneasy in the tummy when I'm hungry too. And, when I eat... It feels like its just falling into a void. I have to eat a TON of food to feel "full" and then it makes me almost sick like I ate too much! It's WEIRD!

Also, my uterus almost always feels pressurized! Like someone blew it up with air and it just chills there all blown up like a balloon! :wacko:


----------



## hannah76

anyone else feel out of breath really easily? i feel like a 2 pack a day smoker!! just walking the dog i am out of breath or climbing the stairs almost winds me! i noticed this last time too, but its so surprising that someone the size of a poppy seed is tiring me out so much!!


----------



## kimini26

I go back next thursday and if there is not significant improvement i will be scheduled for a d&c friday. I finally looked into the statistics and there is a 60% chance things will go wrong, if things are normal next week it goes down to 25%. But my doctor honestly doesn't think I'll make it to next week and told me to prepare for the worse and gave me the standard mc speech. He was much nicer this week though, so thats good. It doesn't help that i find myself questioning the quality of their ultrasound equipment, and the nurse doing the ultrasound. When she moved the wand just right everything looked normal, but she woudn't leave it there. When she first brought everything up on the screen it looked empty except for a flicker on one side of the sack and thats more or less the only view she looked out except for the two times an actual baby appeared when she was messing with the wand. I so wish she would have tried that more, but she only did twice. From what I could see (not being trained but having looked at tons of pics) there was the yolk sac and the baby clearly defined. I don't want to get my hopes up but it looked so perfect for just a few seconds. Sorry for the long sob story, i just feel i'm having my lady bits prodded by sub standard technology. I think I'm going to call the high risk ob for a second opinion since they do 3d scans at the first appointment "using the latest in ultrasound technology." Seems worth it so I can be firmer in my decision next week. '

Megg, I am truly amazed that we have made it this far, but I'm terrified it will make the fall all the more harder.


----------



## kimini26

I'm looking for information but I can't find any, too tired, so if anyone gets bored and wants to I'm trying to find information on Paroxysmal Atrial Fibrillations and the effects on pregnancy. I'm wondering about this because I have that and its been very bad this week. I have read that it can cause fetal bradycardia although I don't know about this early. I'm grasping at straws now.


----------



## Megg33k

Hannah - YES! I get out of breath SO easy! I didn't have any idea that it was something that happened and was getting a bit worried! Glad its not just me though! I also get hot really easy and sometimes feel like its slightly harder to get a full breath, you know? 

Kim - See... Some of that sounds like a really good sign! Maybe she was just rubbish at her job, honey! If it looked perfect sometimes... You couldn't have been seeing a better image than the baby could provide, iykwim? It couldn't look perfect for a few seconds if its not perfect... imo! So, I still have faith that all is okay!

AFM... I keep feeling things in my lower abdomen tighten! Its weird! Just saying!


----------



## Megg33k

Double post! :(


----------



## Tulip

Hey kim, I'd defo go see the high risk ob. You couldn't possibly go through the d&c without being properly convinced that all hope is gone. 40% chance that everything will be fine is great though. I have you in my thoughts.

Hannah - I'm getting outof breath too. Something to do with our blood volume increasing but it does seem quite early for a grain of rice to be having such an effect :D


----------



## Megg33k

Did you also know:



https://www.epigee.org/pregnancy/braxton_hicks.html said:

> When do Braxton Hicks Contractions Begin?
> Typically, you should start experiencing Braxton Hicks contractions around your 28th week. This being said, early Braxton Hicks contractions can start during the second month in some women. You may find that you don't even feel these contractions the first few times that they happen. If you were pregnant before, you may find that this time around your Braxton Hicks contractions are actually much stronger.

I was describing some "weird thing I felt" to a friend in txt earlier (she's almost 27 weeks), and she said it was Braxton Hicks. Of course, I told her that there was no way because it was WAY too early for that! Although, I have to admit that she's pretty much always right and is in the nursing field when she's not pregnant! Anyway, based on what I described, she easily identified it as BH. Well, just for fun, I checked when I got home... and I guess it CAN happen in the 2nd month! I can't verify that's what I'm feeling... but the description is very much what I feel and almost exactly what I told her I was feeling! It's really bizarre! Its reassuring for me if that's what it is though!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies

KIm - go for a 2nd opinion before you do anything hunni!

i have a cold :( im feeling sick , and sorry for myself, xx


----------



## hannah76

kim.... i'm so sorry you are going through this!! :hugs: i hope you can get another scan.

missy - feel better soon!


----------



## MissyMojo

i been shopping today - and bought in big sizes :) got some 14's and 16s for stuff :) now just need the courage to buy the maternity white linen pants - will w8 for next payday for those tho


----------



## kimini26

So I called the High risk OB and they're going to see me monday. The more I think about it there is now way I can do anything based on the information they are getting from their equipment if I don't trust it.


----------



## hannah76

that's good kim... i'm glad to hear that they'll give you another scan. i hope you get a clearer answer monday. :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

glad u can get in to see someone better honey xxxx

i went shopping today and bought bigger!!! so i have some lovely bits until i get a neat bump :) got some summer basics :)


----------



## Megg33k

Good idea, Kim! :hugs:


----------



## kimini26

So I've been looking for all the info I can on this new doctor and found this encouraging:

Will Dr. Pietrantoni deliver my baby?

Yes. In some practices, babies are delivered by whichever partner is on call; but Dr. Pietrantoni delivers each baby personally, and performs most of the testing and testing analysis in person. His cell phone is always on, and he does not employ an answering service, because he believes patients should get direct and timely information from the doctor-not a clerk. He also is a true team player, coordinating well with other members of your treatment team, such as your original obstetrician, surgeons, genetic counselors or others involved in the treatment process.


----------



## kimini26

Ok I'm really working myself up, hope its worth it. Asthma in pregnancy cause slower than normal intrauterine growth and high maternal heart rate can cause lower fetal heart rate. I hope that is what the problem is, along with an old ultrasound machine and maybe a tilted uterus. As long as I still have symptoms I will not give up hope. Now please, someone slap me and tell me how to stop smoking out of stress. I know that it is absolutely awful that I haven't been able to quit this time. The last two times I quit immediately but when we lost them the stress was too much and I went right back. I'm feeling so guilty all the time about this. If I just up in quit my asthma will get out of control and I don't like breathing treatments (last mc was immediately after one) but I'm not doing well on the cutting back either. So frustrated, why can't my mind just do whats right for my body and baby just this once. Sorry, I'm ready to cry with the frustration of my lack of will power. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Megg33k

He sounds amazing, Kim! I like him already!!! :D

Uhm... I have a hard time smacking you and telling you to do something that will make your asthma go into overdrive! I'm torn. It's not good for you or the baby... but breathing is.

I wish I had stories of people having complications after smoking while pregnant to pass on.. but the only person I know who did had the happiest, healthiest baby ever! :/


----------



## Wantabean

I too smoke and find it hard to stop. I stopped with every other one but lost them all. The stress is really hard to deal with nevermind if i dont smoke. Think once i see spud's heart then i will find the strength to stop. I am so so so tired. Yay x x


----------



## MissyMojo

kimini sweetheart - hopin this new dr and new scnner gives you the good pretty scan pic you derserve - tbh im not gonna tell u to give up the smoking - my mum smooked with me, bro and sis, and we all are fine - no breathing problems, the stress of trying to quit may well do u worse at this time, IF you can, cut down , but know im sending you love :hugs:


----------



## blondee

Kimini, my mum smoked with me too and i turned out ok (i think!). Don't stress, just avoid smoking like a chimney and look after yourself. :hugs: Concentrate on the good you are doing and don't dwell on the bad - eat lots of fruit and veg, go for a nice walk etc and keep up your amazing PMA. :thumbup:

I had a nose bleed last night, my frst since i was a small child. Did anyone know they are a common symptom?? To do with your blood flow increasing... Freaked me out a little anyway. I have always had really low BP so am pleased something (or rather _someone_) is speeding it up :haha: Had an app with the Doc anyway today for my jab and she checked my BP and it was 'perfect' - the only thing about me that is :rofl:

Hope all you ladies are well today and enjoying any of the good/bad symptoms you are getting. 

Love,

M X


----------



## Beadette

Yes I knew they could be a common symptom of pregnancy and can get worse as pregnancy goes on. Have you read Myleene's pregnancy diary? She got them and one of my colleagues at work, his wife wakes up in the night with them! Frightening stuff!


----------



## blondee

I've recently bought some lovely White Company bedding so last night i covered it with an old blanket just in case it started again :haha: Is her diary worth a read then? I do like her. 

Do you think i should drag out some old bedding?? I am sooo turning into Mrs Bucket!! :rofl:

What else is mother nature gonna chuck at us?!!


----------



## Beadette

On the smoking front I'm not going to preach to people as we all have common sense, and know there are lots of debate over different aspects of things we should or should not do in pregnancy - I'm just sharing my experience.

I smoked at least 10 day before I got my first BFP. I gave up as soon as I found out - I had always said that I would stop when I was pregnant - no matter how hard it was and I did. To be honest the nicotine withdrawal was not as bad as I thought bearing in mind that I had smoked for over 10 years.

Anyway after my loss the smoking started again due to stress and upset and continued until I got my new BFP. Again I have stopped straight away - guilt would not let me touch a cigarette. This is me - obviously some people find it more difficult that others but I have NEVER been able to give up before. 

I know people who have smoked throughout their pregnancies and they have had healthy babies, but I also know that they tell you to stop for a reason. It's a hard one and comes down to personal choice really. Much like alcohol consumption in pregnancy, using sunbeds, eating certain things etc. We are not perfect and we all have flaws - so long as we can say we are honestly doing our best then that, to me is what matters.


----------



## Beadette

blondee said:


> I've recently bought some lovely White Company bedding so last night i covered it with an old blanket just in case it started again :haha: Is her diary worth a read then? I do like her.
> 
> Do you think i should drag out some old bedding?? I am sooo turning into Mrs Bucket!! :rofl:
> 
> What else is mother nature gonna chuck at us?!!

Ha ha I know! Her book is defo worth a read hun - I really enjoyed it. It has bits from her partners point of view too like whe her hormones are raging she says she throws a full bin bag at him in the kitchen and he is calling her a witch!! It is very funny and realistic and not one of these sugary perfect celeb mum accounts. Its called 'my bump and me' - think you can get it n paperback now - i got mine for 99p off ebay xxx


----------



## kimini26

Ah you girls are so sweet, I don't feel as bad, but I'm still gonna try to cut back a little every day and I'm not smoking before my scan on Monday (I'll be at work until then and have to leave and come back lol).


----------



## Beadette

Thats the best things to do Kimi, Just try and cut back a little each day! xxx


----------



## hannah76

what wonderful support from the bonfire ladies today! it warms my heart that we can be such supports to eachother from all over the world... :hugs: to all of you!! and kim, i think you're doing your best in a rough rough situation... all in due time honey! take care of yourself and cut yourself some slack... you're in a stressful time and i hope you can treat yourself extra nice this long weekend. :hugs:

i am so emotional still today! i cried watching oprah today and that is SO not like me... i've cried at lots of commercials and sappy stuff, then the next minute i'm fighting back from screaming at people in a rage... no nausea today though. i'm trying not to freak out about that. trying really hard!! ladies, i hope i am nauseated tomorrow or imma lose it!


----------



## kimini26

We watched The Blind Side last night and I cried. It was such a good movie. I've upped my metformin to 1500 mg, which is considered a therapeutic dose. I'm just trying to make it to Monday. I'm truly grateful that I was able to see my baby's heart beat this time around and very glad I made it this far.


----------



## Megg33k

hannah76 said:


> what wonderful support from the bonfire ladies today! it warms my heart that we can be such supports to eachother from all over the world... :hugs: to all of you!! and kim, i think you're doing your best in a rough rough situation... all in due time honey! take care of yourself and cut yourself some slack... you're in a stressful time and i hope you can treat yourself extra nice this long weekend. :hugs:
> 
> *i am so emotional still today! i cried watching oprah today and that is SO not like me... i've cried at lots of commercials and sappy stuff, then the next minute i'm fighting back from screaming at people in a rage*... no nausea today though. i'm trying not to freak out about that. trying really hard!! ladies, i hope i am nauseated tomorrow or imma lose it!

Yep! That's me! :hugs:

I feel like crap today! I'm not sick... but I'm SO tired... and achy! The more I move around, the worse I feel! I like this! :)


----------



## Megg33k

We all wanted symptoms, right? Well, I have a new one... and this is all I have to say!

Screw Ocular Migraines! Just experienced one (still in it actually), and then found what its called! It BLOWS! Horizontal lines, blurred vision, headache, and unable to focus my vision!

Here's an article: https://www.thehealthguide.org/migraine/ocular-migraine-pregnancy-a-bizarre-case-indeed/

P.S. It will probably keep happening, it will probably happen in subsequent pregnancies, it will probably get worse, and there is NO fix for it! Great!


----------



## Beadette

I get those megg but I get them in times of stress. At my worst I was having up to 15 a day!!! Was awful. Got sent to hospital to check me out at first and that's when they made the diagnoses. It was bad as mine would make me feel incrediby sick. Honestly they are stress or diet related!! I've not had one so far in pregnancy (although there's still time!) lol xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morniong Girls - how are we today


----------



## chocolate

Hi everyone, can I join please? Im due 6th November.

So far Ive had 2 scans and also heard bubs heartbeat this morning so Im well pleased as I dont feel pregnant right now - so its fantastic that I got bubs heartbeat ont he doppler! Maybe Ill be lucky and just feel ok!


----------



## chocolate

Would also like to say 'wow - you ladies chat alot', 26 pages already?!!! LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

nice to meet u chocolate :)

and yeah we're a chatty bunch lol


----------



## Wantabean

hi chocolate :wave:
o dear what a morning. full of screaming, hysterical crying and chocolate cake lol i feel crazy lol considering phoning epu to demand a scan on monday, the 13th is so far away lol how is every1? xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: hunni - im doing ok - nibbling grapes and supping lemonade, its soo bloody cold 2day


----------



## Wantabean

today isnt too bad, we had more bloody snow this week. :growlmad: 
i hate chocolate cake but cant stop eating it. i start my first shift (nightshift) tonight at new job and have no idea how i will cope or stay awake lol xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm a little nauseous! :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

:)


----------



## Megg33k

Its gone now... but it was here! I know... really dumb... but I enjoyed it for about 10 minutes! :)


----------



## Wantabean

Megg33k said:


> I'm a little nauseous! :happydance:

:rofl: me 2 lol the only time we are happy about feeling sick lol :rofl: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Wantabean said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm a little nauseous! :happydance:
> 
> :rofl: me 2 lol the only time we are happy about feeling sick lol :rofl: xxxxClick to expand...

But mine only lasted about 10 minutes! :( I was happy for that 10 minutes! :)


----------



## hannah76

welcome chocolate! :hi:

hello! its sooo hot here today! i think its 27C or so... craziness but i'll take it! just took the dog for a long walk and she's panting because of the heat and i'm panting because of lil bubs and the increased bloodflow...lol. i'm going to have to go shopping because none of my spring clothes fit with the weight i gained in my last pregnancy :( and i can't buy mat clothes yet so i'm kinda in limbo state... going to bite the bullet andbuy a few bottoms though and some belly bands so that i can wear them until june when i figure i'll have to wear maternity clothes. 

still no nausea... :wacko: trying not to get scared by that dissapearing symptom...


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: its about 5c here! hahah soo cold, 

im scared too,. but we can do this xxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Hannah! I'm sure you're just getting used to the pregnancy hormones and its not making you so sick now. Most people don't see sickness until 6+wks. I'm only just now 6 and hoping to be sick soon... I swore I wouldn't hope to be sick! But, I'm apparently a liar! LOL


----------



## kimini26

So I was kinda flipping out today, my boobs didn't seem to hurt nearly as much but I couldn't really eat all day. I couldn't tell for sure if it was the metformin being hire or actual pregnancy nausea. I was really upset and then my girls started to ache again and I was finally able to eat something: steak. It was soooo good. But I got no sleep today so that might be why I feel so sick I hope. I'm a mess. 

DH and I finally had an actual discussion about what went on at my last appointment since he didn't go. He fully agrees that as long as there is a heartbeat we won't be terminating anything and he thinks the doctor is wrong. He's also glad I got an appointment with the high risk ob. So yay for some support!

Glad everyone is enjoying feeling sick! Anywhere else this would be a mental health forum.


----------



## Tulip

Glad hubby is being supportive Kimini, this must be so scary xxx

I had a bit of a meltdown last night but this morning am telling myself that I am MUCH more likely to have bled than MMCd so I have to be positive for my little Munch. Only one more week to go til we know...


----------



## Beadette

Ah Nic, I'm sorry you had a bad time last night. Sending lots and lots of love. You didn't watch corrie did you? That will have tipped you over!! X


----------



## Megg33k

Kim - Yay for support, honey! :hugs:

Nik - I keep remembering that I did have heavy spotting/light bleeding last time! It keeps me sane! In fact, I've come to almost realize that the "missed" part of my MMC was basically my own fault. I was using progesterone cream, and I think the light bleeding should have been a full on MC... but the supplements kept it from going that way and everything from being lost when it was meant to. I should have stopped using the cream when I started spotting/bleeding... but I wasn't in that frame of mind and had so many people saying that the bleeding could be normal... obviously, I wanted to believe it was. But, I think I knew in my heart (based on all the times I said "This can't be okay... This can't be normal!") that it wasn't okay. So, every day that I'm not seeing any sort of bleeding is a day that I'm more confident! You have to be confident too! You are much more likely to bleed than MMC!


----------



## Tulip

Haha no, I don't usually watch corrie. I was enjoying a very young Lindsey Lohan in The Parent Trap. Love that film!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies xxx


----------



## Tulip

Morning Jojo, you alright? Cryptic status on FB last night!! x


----------



## MissyMojo

im alreet aye - huby just stayed out longer thna he said he would so he missed the shop so i didnt get my much needed lemonade!


----------



## Tulip

Men!! Do they not realise their fathering responsibilities have already begun?!


----------



## MissyMojo

lol. i gave him a much needed telling off, and told him i just want consideration - i mean if he knew he was gonna b later back i would have gon to tesco myself! lol

but were all good now - he's just a silly sod,

i think having a blocked nose make nausea less prominent - i cant smell so every smell doesnt make me gag :)


----------



## kimini26

I've just accumulated some very encouraging information from various websites and am hoping and praying:

_The fetal pole grows at a rate of about 1 mm a day, starting at the 6th week of gestational age. Thus, a simple way to "date" an early pregnancy is to add the length of the fetus (in mm) to 6 weeks. Using this method, a fetal pole measuring 5 mm would have a gestational age of 6 weeks and 5 days..._

According to that my baby measured 6w2d at 6w4d so only 2 days behind. According to the info my doctor is going on I should have been 7 weeks at that ultrasound but I didn't ovulate on cd 14, I never do.
_
The normal fetal heart rate usually varies somewhere between 120 and 160 beats per minute (bpm) throughout pregnancy, but in the early part of the first trimester, the baby's heart rate can be slower. A 1996 study established the following as the minimum normal heart rates in early pregnancy ultrasounds, with the size varying by the size of the fetal pole:

* 2 mm embryo: 75 beats per minute
* 5 mm embryo: 100 beats per minute
* 10 mm embryo: 120 beats per minute
* 15 mm embryo: 130 beats per minute
_

And according to that the heartrate wasn't low at all. And my breasts hurt quite a bit today and I was sick last night, not throwing up, but it kept creeping up my throat until I got that nasty taste in my mouth iykwim.

So now the only issue seems to be the fact that bean was ill defined, which I think means he was hiding a bit (come on he's only 2mm!) and the sac hadn't grown a lot according to the avg diameter rule, but if the went by the largest diameter which some do, then it was perfect. Compared to the first ultrasound the sac was about twice as big with clearer edges and had changed shape quite a bit.

Missy, yay for the symptom of congestion.


----------



## Tulip

Kimini that is so reassuring. Got everything crossed for you sweets x


----------



## hannah76

oh tulip i'm sorry you're bricking it!! i didn't know you were bleeding... i'm so sorry both you and kimini are going through a rough and scary time! GIANT :hugs: to both of you...


----------



## Tulip

Sorry Hannah I'm not bleeding (well I'm not sorry that I'm not bleeding of course, but you know what I mean). I'm just stressing :D
xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Panicked then Nik! Not long now till your scan!


----------



## Tulip

Too bloody long Deb! x


----------



## debgreasby

It's my best mate's 30th next Sat too - we're going out for a drunken night. Hoping and praying i'll have to stay sober!!


----------



## Tulip

Hoping for you too bud! x


----------



## Wantabean

well ladies what a rather bizare night. i was about 45mins into my shift last night wen i took a 'funny turn' i went chalk white and so did my lips, felt so dizzy, was sweating buckets and honestly thought i was gona pass out. had to sit down for ten minutes. i was so embarrassed coz this was my first ever shift. anyone any ideas?
how is everyone today? xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Your blood volume is increasing mate, so you're likely to get dizzy spells (I've noticed a few today). Might be worth getting your blood pressure checked if you have another bad turn xx


----------



## hekate

I keep getting dizzy as well! must be a symptom!


----------



## Megg33k

I get dizzy off and on... I consider it a strangely good sign! 

Nik - I found myself re-reading 2 pages trying to find where it said you were bleeding and then realized the mistake! I was horrified for a second! Scan soon, lovely! xx


----------



## hannah76

Tulip said:


> I had a bit of a meltdown last night but this morning am telling myself that *I am MUCH more likely to have bled than MMCd* so I have to be positive for my little Munch. *Only one more week to go til we know...*

this is what i saw and thought you were saying you were bleeding and wouldn't know for a week if it was a mc or not... oops! so happy i misunderstood! sorry to scare ppl.


----------



## hannah76

omg just got back from shopping and i am BEAT! i have no energy these days... dh told me that my bb's are getting bigger, i don't notice, but upon further inspection i can see montgomery's tuburcles coming back!! looks like pink pimples on my areolas... yaaaayy!! still no nausea so this symptom makes me feel better :):):)


----------



## Tulip

Yaaaaaay for exhaustion!

I've bad killer backache and general laziness today so feeling a bit better too :D


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: :hugs: ladies xxx

i havent noticed much nausea the last few days - but i think thats due to my body trying to fight this damn nasty cold :( 

my boobs are aching and growing again, only just got measured on the 24th at which point i had gone up to a 36E - now im busting out of it!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Hey Jo, saw your FB updates.... I'd definitely stick with the three magpies, as that's what you saw first ;) I saw two this afternoon and got all excited :yipee:


----------



## Beadette

God Its wierd you say about magpies. I saw 4 the other day on way back from Preston to Notts! Yeay and then yesterday whilst having a negative thought I saw 2 so quickly saluted them for the luck!! x


----------



## hannah76

i've never heard of magpies being good luck... i'll have to look out for some! :)

missy... you'll be in specially made bras soon if you're not careful! hahaha... 

as for me, my only symptom today is feeling like i could go to sleep for the night since about 3pm! i did manage to get a swim in this morning and an hour long dog walk, so i think that might have contributed to my tiredness! i have to force myself to have pma so many times during the day... i'm so scared!!


----------



## Beadette

Hannah, you must salute them for good luck as in "salute u magpie"

the rhyme goes:

one for sorrow, two for joy, three for a girl, four for a boy.
Five for silver, six for gold, seven for a secret never to be told

so if u see one you must salute it otherwise it's bad luck as one is for sorrow!!! Well that's how it was for me growing up. Superstitions are different based on where you're from!! Lol xxx


----------



## hannah76

^^ super cute, beadette... thanks!

ok, i spoke too soon and had a dizzy spell after climbing the stairs! :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

:yipee: for dizzy spells LOL


----------



## Wantabean

i am not so sure about dizzy spells lol never get dizzy so this is quite strange lol xxx


----------



## hannah76

nausea all day today!! :happydance: trying to do some cleaning before i go back to work tomorrow and i have to keep sitting down so that i don't barf... yay!

how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Tulip

You've got me starting a shawl.... so many WIPs at the mo :blush:


----------



## hannah76

what's a WIP?? if i ever get through these chores i want to crochet too!!


----------



## Beadette

WIP - work in progress - i expect! She means she's starting projects and not flipping finishing them!!! lol x x x x


----------



## hannah76

AHA!! makes sense... :doh: i've got more than a few of those too!!


----------



## hekate

projects! I would be happy if I just managed all the daily things that needs doing....my house is a mess! I am a mess!
I shall never complain about little symptoms! I have done nothing but sleep for the last few days! and I feel so incredibly :sick:
I guess I was asking for it!:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm just sleeeeeeeeeepy! Boobs are sore sometimes and sometimes not. I can't say I have much else going on! :shrug: Maybe in time... maybe not! We'll see!

Hope you're all well... or as well as can be expected with dizziness, nausea, exhaustion, aching boobs, and the like! :)


----------



## Tulip

Yeah I have too many projects on the go.... K's going to go apeshit when he sees this one - he has been waiting on a pair of socks for almost a year now :blush:

Tell you what I've had boundless energy today. Need to slow down a bit I think x


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm finally finished work for the day, only 19 more days to go! I'm exhausted and feel so :sick: :( gonna have tea, bath and then bed I reckon. :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Beadette

Im in bed already! Watching tv! Dreading going back to work tomorrow! Boo xx


----------



## kimini26

Just got back from first appointment with new OB. First thing they did was an ultrasound. Turns out I do have a tilted uterus!!!!! We saw the baby once she adjusted the machine for the tilt!!!! Its still in there. The disturbing part is that it has developed an arrhythmia. The good news is that its a regular arrhythmia and is will probably resolve itself, and its possible that it has the same heart defect I have. Taking into account the arrhythmia the fetal heart rate is 146 bpm although its only beating 100 times a minute. He said he's seen this before and it usually corrects itself and to remember that this is an immature heart so its just starting to develop more than one chamber but they won't look at that until 24 weeks. He's not discouraged and sees no reason to terminate based on anything he saw. Baby measuring about 6 weeks. He eyeballed that but I don't care. Last wednesday they told me it was 5 weeks, so in 5 days it has made 7 days progress. The sac is bigger and still changing shape so definite growth. They gave me pictures and a prescription for heart medicine for me. Last week the flicker was on the upper right hand side of the sac, today its in the middle of the bottom and is less flicker more pulsation, she even let me hear it!! Scary though hearing it go and pause and so on. But I'm much more positive since they are too. He said unless I had any bleeding he is really not worried anything will go wrong and is taking the heart beat as a good sign things are progressing! Fetal pole measured at 2mm last wednesday only 3.3 mm today but they are actually measuring the baby this time and not guessing. She also decided to measure small just in case she was including some of the yolk sac so I am completely encouraged.


----------



## hekate

that's great news kimini!


----------



## Beadette

Wow Kimini! Such an encouraging read! I'm pleased for you and will keep you in my thought! I hope your little bubs gets stronger and stronger in the coming weeks!!! Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

That's great, Kim! I think it sounds really, really promising! So happy you got a 2nd opinion!!! :hugs:


----------



## kimini26

Same here, I'm just going to pretend last week's didn't happen. Now the big question is do I keep my appointment with other OB for thursday?


----------



## hannah76

great news kim!!! yaaaay :) sounds like the high risk dr. is better suited to yours and bubs needs, eh?


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... Thurs is soon! I don't know! I probably wouldn't if you're sufficiently encouraged for the moment... but do whatever you feel is right for you! :hugs:


----------



## kimini26

I kinda want to go to see if the heart beat is still weird after I start the new meds tomorrow. It does cross the placenta and baby will essentially get the same dose as me. Plus my sister-in-law wants to go so she can say something mean to them while I just want to for the extra bit of reassurance. I don't know yet.


----------



## Megg33k

If you want to see the heartbeat to check for a difference, totally do it! I like the idea of being mean to them too! :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Kim that is the most fantastic news! So happy for you :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

Fantastic news kimini - i'd keep that 2nd apt to rub it in their face how [email protected] they are!

im off to drs this am - work yesterday was hell, i feel asleep at work, spent ages in the loos, fell asleep on the bus home, yoghurts and water are not enough food to keep me going at work, ......


----------



## hannah76

missy... sorry you're having such a hard time of it!! hope it gets easier for you soon...


----------



## blondee

Kim!! :happydance: That is just amazing!!! I am thrilled for you!!!

I'm with Missy - go on thurs and rub and repeat everything the specialist said. Make a point of saying just how upset you were by their 'inferior' diagnosis. 

I'd also go as i would take ANY excuse to see my little bubs (however scary a scan is after an MMC, i still want as many as i can get!).

I had a funny day yesterday... was nauseous again (like most days) but ate some delicious ready salted crisps before making lunch and promptly threw them up! My first (only!) puke!! Yes, i was so geekily thrilled with myself whilst hugging the toilet bowl :dohh: Have eated plain, wholesome food since and am still nauseous but it doesn't feel like it's coming back up again... This tiredness is just the pits though, isn't it? I feel like a lazy, fat, couch potato... Need some energy!!!!

Oh no - i said i wouldn't moan about symptoms and tiredness is a symptom! :dohh: It's such a psychological one, isn't it??

How are you all, Ladies? Nice easter break?

m XX


----------



## hannah76

^^ yay for throwing up, blondee!! and yes, i try and remember to be thankful for the nausea and tiredness too, but it becomes a drag after a while of trying to get through the day at work and get stuff done at home, eh? its wonderful but difficult too :) i find i have more energy in the morning then burn out in the afternoon. i got tons of chores done yesterday morning, but after lunch i just lay on the couch and felt so guilty but i couldn't get myself motivated to get up and finish the to-do list! i keep remembering to cut myself some slack because i'm making a whole new person inside me, so of course that takes lots of energy!!

so far i feel great today and went for another swim this mornig, but its only 10am so that's not saying much!!


----------



## hekate

after all the talk about cleaning and projects yesterday....I have pulled myself together and used my day off to clean the kitchen!....I am really proud of myself! lol....sad!


----------



## MissyMojo

dr has signed me off work for a week and given me a drs note to say im to be on shorter days when i go back

oh and hubby bless him - went and got his stethescope and i was like wtf? he said i want to listen to your hearts! he listened to mine 1st then tried to hear bubzx, said he could here something but couldnt give a definate on HB, i said is it not tummy noises - he said definately not they sound soo different - i like having a medic for a hubby


----------



## Wantabean

isnt that the cutest thing. mine is a trainee mental health nurse so he just spends his time trying to get to the route of my craziness :rofl: keep trying to explain that i am only pregnant lol xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

makes me super excited - hoping it was bubs he could here :)


----------



## Megg33k

The tiredness is a drag after a while! Ugh! Sleeping 10 hours a night and still being tired all day is not awesome! But, I'm thankful for it even if I do sort of hate it... ya know?

Cute about your hubby, Jo! LOL Mine does IT... So, I don't think I want him to turn his profession on me or the baby! Would likely result in trying to take me apart and putting me back together! Haha!

Last night, I had my first "OMG! This is really happening!" moment! I was laying in bed before falling asleep and going through the "What if the baby hates me?" sort of things! Of course, Kevin was very good about telling me that I was being silly and the baby would adore me. Even other people's babies like me... So, I'm sure mine will too... I just worry about anything I can possibly worry about, I think! :)


----------



## kimini26

LOL, my husband is in waste management, meaning he tells people why their sewers don't work, so I sure hope he doesn't try to tell my why I'm backed up!


----------



## hannah76

my huband is an electrician... uhmmm... meaning i hope he doesn't put probes and on me and attach me to meters to diagnose me?? i have no idea... :rofl: this is funny conversation! 

i have just accepted the fact that i NEED to schedule a nap each day. luckily i make my own schedule for work and often work evenings so can flex my time... it really helps! bubs is really giving me the gears, lemme tell you!! i though i was litterally going to explode today from bloating and gas... LOL. that's ok thouh :) i am getting so impatient to see him or her on a scan!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm resisting the naps most days... but I definitely can't DO things! Like... I don't have to nap if I spend my time being a lazy ass! But, if I go do stuff... OMG! :(


----------



## MissyMojo

apt went well she took bloods and said she'll post results to me so i have them to hand over in cyprus she's put me as low risk and put down for a scan for me at 10/11 weeks and says if i havnt got an apt through within the week im to ring her next wed so she can chase it, she's full of optomism that this pregnancy will be to full term, as my syptoms are stronger and different


----------



## hannah76

missy that's great news!! so happy for you :D


----------



## hekate

had some spotting this morning....very scary stuff! seems to have gone now....maybe a tiny tint to cm....I almost fainted.....
not feeling sick today either, worrying....wish me luck!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hugs babe xxx i've had spotting and all colour cm. . . Mw told me its normal. . .


----------



## hekate

thanks hun! I hope it will be okay....


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds good, Jo! :)

hekate - Like Jo said... That's all in the realm of normal! Wishing you luck though! :hugs:


----------



## hekate

thanks megg! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Good luck hekate, got everything crossed for you.

Glad all went well Jo, looking fwd to your scan!


----------



## MissyMojo

ok in the spirit of PMA i have chosen my cot / nursery furniture

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/departments/childrens_ikea/10392/ 

the LEKSVIK range is a range i have dotted all over my house :) just gonna recycle some bits:)


----------



## hekate

Tulip - thanks you!

Missy - good on you for all the PMA!


----------



## MissyMojo

its cheaper to buy this in the uk, but by time we pay to ship it over :S - might as well buy from ikea in larnaca :) that way i get to look all round :)


----------



## Beadette

I've beenin quite a good mood this week so far. Am excited for the scan but worried I am getting my hopes up. Other people keep telling me that I need to try and enjoy it and I know they're right - I can't change the outcome - do I want to look back and feel like my early pregnancy was the most horrific time of my life in terms of almost having a nervous breakdown??? I've decided NO! I need to be happy! x x x x x x x


----------



## kimini26

I don't know whats changed but since Monday I've been experiencing hot flashes, extreme nausea, headaches and so so tired. I can't seem to get any work done. As soon as I start trying to do something, I feel sick and hot and just awful. Praying this is a good thing. I wish tomorrow were here so I could get a little more reassurance. I spend more time here than in my journal, lol.


----------



## Beadette

That's what we're here for Kimini xxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

P.s they all sound like good sign to me babs x


----------



## hannah76

Beadette said:


> I've beenin quite a good mood this week so far. Am excited for the scan but worried I am getting my hopes up. Other people keep telling me that I need to try and enjoy it and I know they're right - I can't change the outcome - do I want to look back and feel like my early pregnancy was the most horrific time of my life in terms of almost having a nervous breakdown??? I've decided NO! I need to be happy! x x x x x x x

this is great inspiration beadette... thanks :) i have my moments, but otherwise i haven't been allowing myself to get too exited... such a shame! i'm going to try and remember what you said about looking back on this time and how i want to remember feeling :D

i felt so sick in a work meeting today that i almost told two of my coworkers i'm pregnant! eep!! i would if i could also say "but don't tell anyone else" but i think that's probably not fair for them to hold a secret, so will shut my mouth for another few weeks... sigh!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm trying to be positive too... but after a MMC... An U/S is the scariest thing ever to me! Its like asking me to be excited about trying to swim after I've almost drown! :( I'm working on it though!


----------



## Beadette

I know what u mean megg, don't get me wrong I am worried about it and will prob not be able to look at the screen unless they say everything is fine. Obviously my experience of scans has not been good both at the hospital and the EPU so in a way I'm quite glad that on sat I'm going somewhere completely different!!

2 more sleeps!! Eek!! Xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies xxx


----------



## hekate

kimini - sounds like great pregnancy symptoms!


the stupid spotting was back this morning....getting me down a bit! feeling a little bit sicky today....so hoping!


----------



## Megg33k

Everything crossed for you hekate!


----------



## hannah76

hekate... fx'd its nothing :hugs:

how's everyone feeling today? i have been pleased to feel like crap all day :D haha... very nauseated and tired... i managed to get my swim in today, but felt like i was going to heave the whole time so took it easy. luckily so far my nausea isn't turning me off any food - just put some pork chops baked in rice and soup in the oven and it looks great, but man my stomach is churning!! 

updates please ladies! its been quiet in here lately...


----------



## kimini26

I went for my third scan at the evil doctor's office. It was a mistake. I should have stayed home. Firstly I noticed everything looked kinda squished compared to monday's scan. I'm guessing its from the tilted uterus thing and the fact that she wasn't professional enough to realize that. Second I could clearly see the baby about every 10 seconds or so for the minute she actually scanned me. She looked for a heart beat for about 15 seconds IN THE WRONG PLACE! I think I might of seen it but I can't be sure because it was so hard to even see the baby on that screen. Also she referred to the baby only once and as "that thing" and didn't even measure it. It was like she was pretending she didn't see it. She is still dating me based on the gestational sac, said it was 14 mm and that that was 5 weeks still. That's actually 6 weeks, but I find I can't trust anything she says. My sister-in-law went with me and we both felt that she had already decided she wouldn't find anything and she sure didn't try. My dad is confused as to why I even went. I think it was to reassure myself that their u/s is crap, and it was. But I do think I saw three tiny heart beats in the two seconds before she moved the wand again. I swear, she moved it the whole time. The other doctor's office tech had to keep it very still to keep everything in focus. So mostly I'm just angry with her and that office and am totally still positive for now, because she showed me nothing to prove their wasn't a heartbeat and from what I could see I think the baby is bigger although it was hard to see anything. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I'd be super pissed! I'm sorry that she's so awful! At least you have the other doc who doesn't suck to look after you and lil one now! :hugs: I still think it sounds positive!


----------



## Tulip

Hey girls. Sorry you had another crap time at the doctors Kimini... no more visits to that place I reckon :thumbup:

Hannah did you manage any of that food?!

AFM I had an unofficial birthday party with fajitas and wii games with my workmates last night - it was great. Making the most of the last day of my 20s today by going to visit the MW for formfilling and bloodletting :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya girls, 

i been ok, hubby's on easter leave atm so he tends to hog the pc, 

these tablets are helping a little bit 

went to see how to train your dragon last night :) really enjoyed it :)

and this morning - ive been very brave :blush: we've had some :sex: ...... im nervous about if i bleed - - but it was my idea, and i really enjoyed it ....... so ermm we'll see


Kimini - i think the new u/s people are the people for you to stick with xxx


----------



## kimini26

Yay for :sex: Oddly enough I've had no problems with that this time around.


----------



## MissyMojo

I've been scared to have any . . . But now we have I think i'll be good :)


----------



## hannah76

tulip - i did! thanks... i find that with my nausea that food doesn't make it worse or better... not sure if that makes sense but even if i'm nauseated i tend to eat my meals and don't feel any worse afterwards :shrug: that's good i guess! no nausea so far today, just tiiiiired... but that could be because i had to be at a client's house at 730am this morning! blech... 

we've had :sex: and no bleeding here! i didn't bleed last pg either after sex... just found that after my cervix had become so low that had to be careful with some positions and... um... depth! LOL anyone else find that?

tulip that's so cool you have your appt tomorrow!!! i'm sick of waiting for the midwives to call.. think i'll just go back to the doc instead. at least they have an u/s clinic in the same office so that's a bonus... better get on that!


----------



## Tulip

MW appt was brilliant, she's really positive and although she won't be my regular MW has offered an ear anytime I want to call and talk (she knows how hard PAL is) and has demanded a text with the scan result tomorrow, bless her! xx

As for :sex:.... neither of us fancies it and even if we did, we're both too scared to chance it! xx


----------



## hannah76

that's awesome you liked your mw, tulip! how come she isn't following you though?

as for sex, dh and i are trying to live normally as i don't think its healthy to dwell too much on the previous mc... sex does make life seem more normal and the closeness is comforting too :) we need to cut ourselves some slack i think, mc's are unfortunately common but apart from the obvious (not drinking alcohol or loads of coffee, no hot tubs) there's not much we can do to prevent them! the sheer number of people on this earth is proof that there are so many successful pregnancies every day!!


----------



## Tulip

She's only covering my clinic while the usual one is away. But she's local so if I get my much-wanted homebirth there's every chance she'll be involved at some point :)


----------



## Beadette

I've lost my sex drive like last time but Beads is still as high as ever so we have been BDing but nowhere near as often as before - prob just once or twice a week. No bleeding and not uncomfortable but not doing anything for me!!!! lol x


----------



## Megg33k

Glad everyone is getting good news!

Loved 'How to Train Your Dragon,' Jo!!! :)

We aren't :sex: too often... because I'm always scared I'll bleed after. I did every time last pregnancy. But, this time we have a few times and not so much as a single drop of discolored CM! I hope that's a good sign!


----------



## MissyMojo

Evening ladies. How have we been. Went today to get measured for a new bra and Omg! I've gone from 34dd to 36G ! Nudger must be happy in there to make me grow so much!


----------



## hannah76

omg missy! i've only gone up one cup size so far... into the bra i bought in my last pregnancy and filling it up! my sports bras i sleep in are a bit small now so i might have to buy some plus sized ones or something LOL


----------



## Megg33k

I just deposited the contents of my stomach into a toilet! :yipee: I really hope its not a fluke! I desperately want this to last... sorta! And, I've desperately wanted this to happen before tonight... almost trying to will it... and it never worked. Tonight, we were sitting around after dinner and I burped (which I do a lot because I'm so gassy) and less than 5 minutes later I was hugging a toilet! I'm trying to decide if I can be excited about this or not! I know I didn't make it happen.. I've proven that I don't have that ability! LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop for MS hunni


i love my sleep!!! i slept 4-8:30 pm yesterday then went to bed at 11pm and slept through til 9am!!!


----------



## hannah76

glad we're all feeling poorly!! lol... i'm sick and sleepy too, but charging forward and going to the pool for a swim regardless!

just wanted to say sorry about beadette's bad news on here too... thinking about you hunni :hugs:


----------



## hekate

tiered! me too! went to bed last night at 9.30 lol....slept till 10:30am....had a cuppa...went back to bed till 1ish....mad! and still I was so tiered!:sleep:
but I forced myself to cut the lawn....which I am now very proud off....started a trend....all the neighbours are out now cutting their grass....:rofl:

still got some light spotting....bah


----------



## hekate

yes....also loads of hugs to beadette from me! I am so sorry hun!


----------



## Megg33k

I only got about 9 hours last night... That means I either get a nap today or get to be tired all day! Can't wait to see if the sickness continues or if it was a one time thing! :D

Yes... Loads of hugs to Nina! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

I also feel like crap today! My mood swings have finally arrived and I have a nightmare sore throat and headache. Been dozing all afternoon and feel no better for it!

On the upside, Munchkin was fine and wriggling away on the scan (she had to go trans-vaginal to find my ovaries which were hiding behind my wind-filled guts!)

Love and luck to Beadette as always xxx


----------



## hannah76

oh tulip, so glad your scan went well!! i can only imagine how scared you were walking in there! i have to have trans vag scans too as i have a retro uterus... entirely upside down apparently!!

anyone else toss and turn a lot at night? dh says he's hardly slept as i keep him up at night lately...

i'm still feeling sick and tired, managed to swim though and i'm fighting the urge to nap... too much to do! am making pizzas from scratch right now (dough, sauce etc...) then have to walk the dog and do some cleaning... :( will likely be in bed at 830pm tonight...:rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

im not doing so well, im soo grumpy :S im feeling sorry for myself - and in turn my hubby :(


----------



## hannah76

why are you feeling sorry for yourself?


----------



## MissyMojo

cos im still feeling so sickly i cant eat properly even tho im hungry, 

and im grumpy and hormonal - snapping at hubby, and hes not happy with me ,

grr pregnancy isnt graceful!


----------



## hannah76

it sure isn't graceful!! poor missy... hope you feel a little better soon :hugs: do you have saltines or some kind of cracker? they go down when i feel like nothing else will... plus i find that if i eat even if i feel sick (just a bit of food) then i often feel better afterwards. x


----------



## Tulip

Yeah I've been a stroppy beeyatch from hell today and snapped at poor Lamburai... Not because of her... More because I'm frustrated that my friends are so scared and there's nothing I can do to help them.

I'm tossing and turning at night, Hannah. It was my first symptom, wore off for a couple of weeks and now it's back. Though it may be the warmer weather rather than Munch. Hubby was worse than I last night.

Big love all round.
Oh - can those of you with unknown due dates on page 1 let me know if you now have confirmed EDDs so I can update? *cough* KIRSTIE! *cough*
xxx


----------



## Tulip

Oh and if there's anyone not on the list that should be, pls let me know too! x


----------



## hekate

Missy - sorry you are feeling rough....when I was pregnant with Indi I could only eat dry cracker for a while....oh and fizzy water seemed to help...in little sips....

Tulip - congrats on your scan and belated birthday wishes!


----------



## Megg33k

Quickest post ever... Left boob was throbbing earlier... now has creepy blue vein that entirely circles my areola... there are visible veins through both areolas to the nipple now... and there is a HUGE vein that I can feel through my skin on the left boob! I saw it in the mirror and woke up Kevin just to have him look at my boobs. :rofl: He picked out the one that circled my areola within 2 seconds of looking at me! Its very new!


----------



## Tulip

Nikki likes this :thumbup:

Errr... I thought you were going to bed?! :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies 

so im up, im eating a yoghurt, i have coffee or water to drink beside me, and i actually want to cry, for no real reason ....


----------



## Tulip

:hug: Jo


----------



## MissyMojo

damn hormones eh?


----------



## Tulip

Marvellous hormones!
Now I'm off sick and am telling myself it's 2 weeks too early for the doppler. How many hours til I cave? :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

bless you, 

im glad i dont have one, but i am very tempted ...... i have a husbandd with a stethescope as substitute atm but he's not very gd :rofl:

todays my last day of sick note, and i have a trillion things that need sorting, and all i can think of is after postman in case scan letter arrives


----------



## Tulip

Haha I can picture you on guard at the letterbox :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

lol, not quite but nearly


----------



## MissyMojo

nothing today -



argh ffs!!!!!!!!!!

im bloody sick! i know ive been grumpy, i was moody cow last night so rather than subject hubby to it, i took myself of upstairs and lay in bed watching telly, 

this morning ive been lovely and nice and we were sat on the stairs and he grabbed my boobs and i told him to get off it hurt, and asked him why he did it. 

he gave such a childish response "im a man its what we do" 
so i was like "well how about u dont b such a man and respect your wife whos boobs are very sore" 
and he started staying i was being such a bitch to him, - 

i have asked him dozens of times to leave the boobs alone they hurt, yet he doesnt listen - i surely have a right to be pissed off with him.. and yet he makes it out to be my fault WTF


----------



## Tulip

Yep you defo have the right. How about getting him one of them preggo-books-for-men?

And highlight the bit that says "ASK BEFORE YOU TOUCH!"


----------



## MissyMojo

i just spoke to him about it again, and he said "a habit of 7yrs is hard to break!" gah, 

why does he have to be sooo passive when we fight too,. he just doesnt talk to me, in fact he plain ignores me!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Because he knows it winds you right up. Men!


----------



## MissyMojo

probably - im gona leave him to it!!! i cant be chewed with him!


----------



## hannah76

missy, you should grab his nuts a little too firmly next time and ask how he likes that!! ahha... 

ugh... i feel like my tummy is jello today - all queasy and car sick sort of feeling... i don't want to go to work!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

im actually feeling ok today - not sure if i like this feeling - but then my emotions are all over and my boobs are tender - soo ....


----------



## Megg33k

Nik - I swear I went to be after that post! I just had to post it before I forgot! LOL

Jo - I already told you my feelings about Mr Grabbypants! LOL I think its okay if you feel a bit better.. especially if you want to cry for no reason!

Hannah - :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

i've grown accostomed to feeling sick all day, so dont like feeling normal :nope:


----------



## Tulip

Jo your placenta is just starting to have an affect - it'll change and lessen symptoms, don't panic xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

I think i've swapped feeling sick for being hungry. I've eaten loads today. . . And my hormones are like a yo-yo atm


----------



## oceandreams

Hey girls, I'm new and just wanted to let you know how much I've liked reading your posts. I'm still pretty early, and I think I'll actually end up being due in December, so I don't really belong here. But I just wanted to let you know it's nice to hear I'm not the only one wishing I was sick. Maybe I'm not that crazy after all. Sticky babies for everyone!


----------



## Megg33k

We'd be happy to have you around anyway, oceandreams! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

any one up?

ive had some bleeding thru the night and im scared .........


----------



## Megg33k

Getting on yahoo! :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

MissyMojo said:


> any one up?
> 
> ive had some bleeding thru the night and im scared .........

what kind of bleeding is it? 

ok ok my scan this am dated due date for 29th. will change again at next scan. 
how is every1? xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

had some fresh blood thru the night, and now brown tinge when i wipe ...... epu seeing me at 11:30 - wish me luck xxx


----------



## Wantabean

good luck huni. if its now brown that could be good sign. let me know asap? is this your first scan? good luck xxx


----------



## Lolly W

MissyMojo, I hope you're ok. Will be checking back to see how you get on. Thinking of you x


----------



## hannah76

missy, fx'd its nothing...will be thinking of you!

oceandreams... come hang out with us anyways!

how's everyone else? omg so hard to get out of bed this morning... ugh.. off to swim anyways! i'm so scared of labour i'm willing to do anything, including getting up an hour early, to make it easier!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi girls, nudger is fine:) measuring 7+5 heartbeat seen and was told placenta is just about ready to take over :) will add pic in a bit :) bleeding is from an abrasion on out side of cervix. So sex was the cause :)


----------



## MissyMojo

and here is nudger :)

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01069.jpg

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01072.jpg 
me with nudger so u know im not a troll 

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01073.jpg


----------



## hannah76

missy great news!!! so happy for you :)


----------



## blondee

Great news Missy, sounds like you've had a stressful start to the day! At least you got to see the bean!! YAY!! I'm so glad everything is ok.


MX


----------



## posh

Could you take me off the first page :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: darlin xx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Posh! :hugs: Noooo! :cry:


----------



## Tulip

Oh no Posh I'm so sorry darling... Will update next time I'm on the computer - Kirstie I'll do your EDD too.

Oceandreams you are more than welcome to join us - and that goes for all October/December PAL mummies! Let us know your EDD when you get it xx

question - why does my MW use EDC instead of EDD??

Jo, sorry you had a panic but YAY for a peek at Nudger! You just couldn't wait for that scan letter huh? ;) No more sex for squaddie!

Meg, how's the MW hunt going?

Hannah, hope you enjoyed your swim - I am impressed at your dedication.

Love to those I've missed and extra :hug: to Posh xxx


----------



## hannah76

posh, i'm so sorry!!! :cry: MASSIVE :hugs:!!

tulip - i have no idea what you're talking about, hope someone else has an answer for you!

i feel like crap again... have a headache and nauseated :( oh well, only 5 weeks till 1st tri is over...


----------



## Megg33k

I'm SO confused! What did Tulip say?! I can't find anything from her that was a question recently! 

Sorry you don't feel well, Hannah! :hugs:


----------



## hannah76

Tulip said:


> question - why does my MW use EDC instead of EDD??

this, megg ^^^ i don't know what an EDC is... estimated date of conception??


----------



## Megg33k

EDC is Estimated Date of Conception
EDD is Estimated Due Date (going from LMP)

EDC is more accurate if you have a patient who knows when conception was... especially if they might be one that ovulates later in a cycle. Its not as commonly used because most women have no clue when they conceived. But if you know, its easier to get an accurate picture of proper growth and whatnot. Since some people ovulate significantly later than others, dates could be off by 1, 2, 3 weeks going by LMP! That can cause false concern that the baby isn't growing at the right rate! But, if you can go by conception, you can only really be off a matter of maybe a week to 10 days depending on implantation date! 

Going by LMP without knowing when ovulation took place AND not knowing when implantation was... EEK! I'm guessing you could be WAY off, if you aren't careful!

At least, that's what I know about it! LOL


----------



## Tulip

See that's what I assumed EDC meant but I'm sure she used it next to my due date (tho I can't remember which one - may have been my ov-based due date, making it Estimated Due Date BY Conception. But she's not put it on my notes, only on hers.

I tried to update your EDD last night Kirstie but bnb crashed again!

I'm off out seeing Legally Blonde: The Musical so I won't be around. Hope you all have a great day and evening xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... It would be EDD by Estimated Conception! At least, I think so! Enjoy the musical!


----------



## Megg33k

Can I count insomnia as a symptom? I'm super tired and cannot sleep for the life of me! This is ridiculous! My brain won't stop! I can't even start to count the number of things that I'm worrying about at the same exact time. Its awful! :(

Almost 2am... and I'm online instead of sleeping... I'm not a happy girl!


----------



## hannah76

sorry you've had trouble sleepign, megg! i've been having strange dreams... mostly about animals - 2 nights ago about saving dogs and myslef from a bear attack, and last night a cruise aboard noah's arc! swimming with babboons and more bears :shrug: ???


----------



## hekate

I got those too....strange dreams...about running away from gremlins and forgetting to feed my great-grandmother (who has been dead 10 years).....

tried to make booking-in appointment today....unsuccessful.....somebody will ring me back....
was really nervous about it....it's really scary making this pregnancy "official"


:hug: to all!


----------



## Megg33k

I still haven't managed to make the call hekate! So, I understand!

Yeah.. Definitely had the weird dreams! I think that was part of my problem Monday night/Tuesday morning! Whenever I have the strange dreams... Its always someone being really mean to me, or putting a curse on me, or something awful. And, then I don't want to go back to sleep... but I'm SOOOOOOOOOO tired if I don't! Catch 22! :(


----------



## hekate

:hugs: hope you get a good nights sleep tonight!


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls, just checking in. Got my rescan on Monday! Pray for a miracle ladies!!! As hard as you can! Thank you xxxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Keeping all my crossables crossed for you xxx


----------



## hannah76

fx'd for you beadette!!!


----------



## Tulip

Everything crossed and hoping for you sweetness :kiss:


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey Girls.

I am ok, however as all my belongings go away ahead of me, leave on friday , that does include my pc :cry:

i have limited access on my mobile phone, and at work, so i will where i can keep up most days - or try to at least, 

can i ask please my text buddies, to update her / relevant groups for me if i text with news / photos? 

im trying to get my laptop to work but i cannot guarentee it!


i luvz u all soo much and will miss you xxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek Jo only 2 and a half weeks to go! Big kisses, will see you on FB xxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i know its scary! pc will get packed at some point today eek!

my mobile can accesss fb and some BnB areas - my journal, PAL, and Hedge - so i should keep up with most of it, and hopefuly my text buddys will post any scan pics / news for me where i cant ...


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Girls, 

Can you add me. Due on 24th Dec based on LMP. 1 previous MMC and Officialy bricking it. No symptoms and other than extreme emotions and The Fear I dont feel one single bit pregnant-hence the bricking it. I did have sore boobs which have not gone away, again another reason to have the irrational fear . Im only 4 weeks but had symptoms already last time round.

Im trying to be full of PMA but am finding it very very hard but reading through the whole thread seems it's a common thing and Im sure you will all associate with. At the moment trying really to hard to convince myself i am not a nut job!

Anyway lovely to hear all your stories so far. Take care xx


----------



## hekate

Beadette - have everything crossed for you!

Missy- I feel for you....I would be so lost without the internet......


well the midwife rang back after all and I now have a booking-in appointment for next wed.....
it was a different midwife to the one I saw last time and it just totally threw me when she asked "is this your first baby".....and then I just said "no"....long pause..."my first child was stillborn in dec".....I don't like saying that about my son! :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Jo - EEK! I'm going to miss having you around more! :( But, I'll def see you on FB! :)

Neen - Obviously, I have everything crossed for you!

hekate - Now I'm :cry:.. I'm so sorry that you have to say that when people ask! :cry:


----------



## hannah76

welcome mrsg5!! :hi: how cute that you might get a little xmas bundle? awww...

hello ladies... how's everyone doing today? 

sorry for your tough phone call today hekate.

and sorry for losing your internet access, missy!! eek!!!

i tried to follow up on the referral to the OB clinic and they said i have to wait for them to call me... grrr... i want an appt now!!


----------



## MissyMojo

i just burst into tears cos my very much longed for sausage sarnie made me gag and eyes tear up, 

had to forgo sausage sarnie , replaced with sugar sandwhich . . . . 

good job nudger doesnt need much nutrients from me right now,


----------



## hannah76

haha... sugar sandwich, that's cute! i know, i'm trying my best to eat my fruits and veggies etc but keep reminding myself as long as i keep hydrated and take my vitamin, that's all the l.o. really needs right now. i'm having trouble eating my fruit lately! tried some pineapple today - yech... tried eating the same orange the last two days but can't bring myself to peel and eat it... ho hum.


----------



## Tulip

Welcome MrsG! I'll update due dates when I get home on Sunday, it's impossible on the phone...

Girls I'm having a great time by the sea and will catch up properly Sunday xxx


----------



## hekate

sugar sandwich! might try that! lol
I have been awful.....fancy all the wrong stuff....things I don't normally like/eat....chips, crisps.....even had a coffee today!
and tons of sweet stuff....
in my last pregnancy I went totally of any sweets and chocolate...not so this time!
and I am overweight to start with! I will be as big as a house!


----------



## Megg33k

All I want are chicken club sandwiches... ya know... fried chicken, cheese, bacon, mayo, lettuce and a bun! That's super healthy, right?


----------



## oceandreams

Beadette, I hope your scan goes great on Monday! I've been waiting for my next one on Thursday, and I know the waiting is tough...


----------



## Beadette

Thank you darling x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Quick checking in... I've gone a bit anti-social! Not online... but the thought of talking to someone on the phone makes me very unhappy! I'm extra more tired than before... if that's possible! Sex drive appears to have gone into overdrive. However, I think I got nicked by a fingernail during some extracurricular :sex: activities... because I had some blood on my tissue earlier and it wasn't mixed with my CM at all... it looked like I had wiped a small wound... plus it sort of burned to wipe (not while peeing)... I can't imagine it was anything else. Certainly didn't look like anything I ever see at the beginning of a cycle. It was originating from one very specific (and small) location. Guess we should be more careful. Probably going to hold out for a little bit now just in case... but I don't think its an issue. Freaked for a split second though! LOL


----------



## hannah76

hi ladies! quiet in here lately... how's everyone doing? beadette, am so eager for your update!

as for me, i'm still struggling with almost constant nausea and headaches... really struggling to work last week and hoping that doesn't continue too long! i wish i could just take 1st tri off on sick leave then come back in the beginning of june!! yah... wishful thinking!


----------



## MadamRose

Hope you dont mind me posting here i am due 6th october, after having a missed miscarriage in august 2009


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi girls, how u all doing, just popping in from work, sending you all love and hugs n kisses :kiss: :flower: :hug: :hugs: Missing you all ###


----------



## hannah76

welcome due#1!! :hi:

and :hi: missy too... 

so sorry to hear about beadette and her mc today... not fair at all. :cry:


----------



## KatyKat

Hi, 

Anyone mind if I join you!

I'm officially due 23rd December, so am hoping for a lovely Christmas present this year.

Have had two previous mc's in Nov 09 and Feb this year, so am hoping and praying (and then hoping and praying a bit more) that this is a fighter!


----------



## MissyMojo

Welcome katy. Hope you have a fighter this time babe. I'm so gutted for beadette :cry: my phone is terrible on here lol. Sending all of you love and kisses. Will try and visit on wed or thurs xxx


----------



## Tulip

Hi to newbies! Great to have you join us - I'll try and get on the laptop to update the EDDs tonight.

Miss you Jo! Hope you're ok without your furniture!

Hannah - sorry you're still feeling rough hon. You'll be through it soon. 

And kisses as always to Neen xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Happy to see new girls! Woohoo! :hugs:

Hannah - Sounds miserable, love! :(

Big HUGE :hugs: to Nina! xx

AFM... I definitely verified that the little bit of blood I saw last night was from a cut and not coming from my cervix... or through my cervix. It was almost gone before bed anyway! I haven't dragged myself to check yet today!


----------



## Tulip

Megg, glad all seems OK again now. :hugs:

Katy and Due#1 I've added you to the list - welcome! Jo, I've still got a range of due dates for you - how was Nudger measuring when you saw him last week?

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Yep! All is well! It stopped this morning... nothing since waking up! Doesn't burn anymore either. Guessing it just needed overnight to heal a bit! Damn fingernail! LOL I actually had a bit of scare this afternoon... felt like I'd started bleeding... but just loads of CM. Thinking its time to employ a liner so as to avoid looking like I've pissed myself! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Waking in the middle of the night with stupid dreams, drenched in sweat, and a ridiculous craving for fresh pineapple... I am not a happy girl @ 3:30am! :(


----------



## MissyMojo

Scan had me at 7w5. So put me down for 23rd babe xxx


----------



## Wantabean

sorry i havent posted in a while :hugs: how are yall? xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i;m doing alright, managed to pop in on my lunch break :) 

|Missing you all x x


----------



## hannah76

hey ladies... 

meg, sorry you had a crap night's sleep!

welcome katy! how are you feeling?

i'm still suffering from migraines... am feeling all dopey today with a migraine hang over and mild pain. grr! don't know how i made it into work today but i've decided that i'm working from home as much as possible in the next couple of weeks. so much more comfy working from my couch in my sweat suit! still waiting to hear from the OB for my first appt too... what is taking htem so long??


----------



## Megg33k

Jo - Miss you loads, honey! :hugs:

Hannah - Thanks! I got back to sleep... only up for about 45 minutes... but this morning was more stupid dreams and lots of tossing and turning! Blah! Sorry to hear that you're still suffering! :hugs:

Quick question... When you're lying in bed at night with no distractions or anything... Does anyone else have a million different little sensations to wonder about? I have so many odd little things that happen in my uterus area.... just wondering if everyone else feels similar stuff. Its everything from maybe tiny, mild cramp, twinge, pop, gurgle, bubble, flutter, thump, etc... Random little feelings... but almost constantly! Am I a weirdo (in this regard)?


----------



## KatyKat

I just seem to be feeling unusually tired? I was in bed by 10.30 last night (normally I keep vampire hours and I'm rarely in bed before midnight). I have tender boobs, although they aren't too bad. 

Had to get up in the middle of the night for a wee last night, which is not like me, so hopefully that's a good sign!


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds good, Katy! :) I'm the same with going to bed earlier. Went at 11pm last night... used to go at 5-6am! :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Meg I don't get too many sensations in my womb area... Just my guts! They're so noisy they wake me up! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

omg ladies, i have tinterweb for a bit - my laptop is playing ball tonght


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls,

I'm so sad that I have to leave you her in PAL for a while.

I've got everything crossed for happy and healthy pregnancies for all of you - you all deserve it.

Keep me a seat warm x x x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetheart, will be keeping you a seat warm my darlin :( xxx


----------



## hannah76

see you here again really soon beadette ;)

megg, i get the electric shock type feelings in my uterus sometimes if i move too quickly, but that's about it... 

omg i had the worst gas tonight! i thought i was goign to explode... but some home made ginger tea helped a bit. waiting for the total releif now though :shy:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Neen! Definitely a seat with your name on it!

I quite steadily feel a tugging sensation in my uterus... like there were threaded needles run through and someone is lightly tugging on the threads from the middle of it. It doesn't hurt... Its just weird! Internet suggests ligament pain from stretching/growing uterus... I guess I'll just go with that!

Hope you're all well! :hugs:

Jo! Yay! Missed you! <3


----------



## Megg33k

I feel like utter shit tonight... I should be really happy about it... but it sounded better in theory! :(


----------



## MissyMojo

morning ladies, mananged to get bk on this morning! so hopefuillly this willl b a permanent thing til i go! xxxx 

has any of u ladies experienced bacterial vaginosis whilst preg? swabs they took last tues came bk with that and ive been given a gel to insert to treat it :s


----------



## hannah76

missy, never had it but hope you feel better soon!

meg - hope you feel better soon too!

i've only been up for 10 mins but so far so good... tried eating saltines before i got out of bed again, so maybe that's why? :shrug:


----------



## Wantabean

megg i do. its the most bizarre sensation. almost like a pop cracle and snap? like rice krispies :rofl: its really strange though as you sai like fluttery sensations? xxx


----------



## KatyKat

Ok, this is a new one for me - I've been having strange 'twinges' in my right boob, almost painful, but not quite?!?!?

Anyone else experienced this, it's very strange! :-/

K


----------



## Megg33k

I get all sorts of actually painful things happening in my boobs... Whatever you feel in your boobs is fine and normal! LOL 

Kristie - Yes! Yes! Very odd!


----------



## hannah76

i've been getting shooting pains in my boobs lately and i notice they've grown and are firm again like last pregnancy. time to buy a new bra! what comes after DD?? :wacko:


----------



## KatyKat

Oh goody - it's always reassuring to know that other people get the same thing - makes me feel more positive about this monkey sticking if I'm getting the kind of symptoms other people do! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

DD, E, EE, F, FF, G, GG, H, HH, J, JJ

Ive gone from 34dd at bfp up to 36g atm!!!

how are we all doing - im feeling ok, have discovered i now like chicken tikka and dislike sausages, and that its ok to cry at anythin


----------



## hannah76

omg E, eh? haha... that should be interesting! shopping trip this weekend then :) i think i need to break down and get a non-underwire bra too... i find that it digs into me a big too much :(


----------



## hekate

hannah76 said:


> omg E, eh? haha... that should be interesting! shopping trip this weekend then :) i think i need to break down and get a non-underwire bra too... i find that it digs into me a big too much :(

you won't regret it....I don't want to wear under wired ever again:thumbup:..lol


----------



## hekate

I had my dreaded midwife appointment today and it went fine actually....she seemed nice and even offered to fit me in after her last appointment if I can't get an appointment through my surgery, if I need reassurance or to listen to the heartbeat (after 14 weeks)....
also booked my scan for the 6th of may....two weeks tomorrow! scary!


----------



## Megg33k

Hannah - Here its DDD! Not sure which Canada does!

hekate - That's great! :hugs:


----------



## blondee

Hiya Ladies :flower:

I've been at the In-Laws for a week so only had limited access to the net. Glad to see you are all doing well. After our crappy run of tragic losses i have been so relieved to see you are doing ok.

I too have shooting pains in my boobs. It's evil! Like a knitting needle being jabbed in :nope: I too have moved to bras that my grandma would refuse to wear - but man, are they comfy??!! M&S sorted me out while i was back in the UK. God bless M&S!!!


My MS seemed to stop at week 10 but yesterday i forgot to eat cos i had been travelling and jet lag is too complicated to work out with baby-brain. The result was a return of the hideous MS queasiness... Teeth brushing is also tricky again. Ho hum. Still, i am glad to have symptoms :thumbup:

I've been reading Myleene Klass' baby diary book (recommended by the lovely Beadette) and i am hooked!!! It's great ladies, if you haven't read it then go get it! It's a real light hearted, warm look at pregnancy and she is very, very honest. Poor girl had really bad MS to get through.

So ladies, how are we all today? How's the ole PMA? I'm on a knife edge - one minute positive and picking out baby names and the next i am preparing for bad news at the scan next week. :shrug: I do hope this gets easier after 12wks.

Hope you're all well. I've missed our chats!

Michelle XX


----------



## KatyKat

I know what you mean about being on a knife edge! Yeaterday I felt quite calm, happy that I was experiencing some of the normal symptoms. This morning I got a really crampy pain in my lower abdomen after weeing, and immediately panicked! The pain went quite quickly, so I'm hoping (and praying) that all is fine, but every little thing makes me nervous.

Saying that, I'm sitting yawning as I type this - methinks I 'm going to pack in work early today and head home for a nap! 

K


----------



## MissyMojo

hwey girls,

im doing alright - i think, i feel positvie - taking bets frm colleaguaes on girl or boy! hahhaa

got some back ache but i think that more to do with lying on the floor everynight!! 

sending everyone hugs ######


----------



## blondee

Katykat - i get funny cramps when i need a wee! Must just be our bladders, eh? Very frightening though. 

MX


----------



## hannah76

nice to hear everyone checking in :)

i have been getting weird ... not cramps, don't know what to call them... last night had a poking feeling in one side of my uterus and a mild achey feeling in my vag?? like *inside*... NO idea what it was but was trying to keep the pma. i'm sure its nothing, just growing down there i guess. but it sure is scary! i keep trying to remind myself what the mc cramps felt like and this was nothing at all like that kind of pain.

still haven't heard from my OB yet for my first appt - am getting impatient!! i won't bother calling because they'll just tell me to wait for their call... grrr.


----------



## Megg33k

I get weird feelings up there sometimes too, Hannah! I don't understand it either! LOL

After feeling terrible 2 nights ago... last night wasn't too bad. I start to feel "not great" at around midnight! Last night wasn't nearly as bad though... which I appreciated for sleeping purposes... but also worried me a lot! I'm guessing Tuesday night was just a one off... not something that I should expect every night. My uterus is achy/tender though... Its annoying! I think its actually probably just from stretching though!


----------



## MadamRose

hi not been on for a few days and just wondering how everyone is doing. My 20week scan is in less than 4 weeks in so exctied and really scared also. Any idea how i can make the time feel like its going quicker rather than really slow.


----------



## MissyMojo

i cant recomend how to speed up time as its dragging here too.... x x x x 

in the spirit of PMA ive made some puchases today, hubby told me off - he cant get excited yet xx


----------



## MadamRose

MissyMojo said:


> i cant recomend how to speed up time as its dragging here too.... x x x x
> 
> in the spirit of PMA ive made some puchases today, hubby told me off - he cant get excited yet xx

I know what you mean i wasnt allowed to get excited until i had had my 12week scan. I felt my 1st movements today :cloud9:


----------



## MissyMojo

awww wow - hubbys said he'll feel excited when he can feel nudger frm the outside, tempted to get a doppler after 12 wks just so he can listen!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i got an angelsounds doppler. And i get the heartbeat really easily everytime and only cost like 20 :) def think about getting one will give you reasurance whenever you like. Sorry to hear about your loss also.


----------



## Tulip

I made the mistake of getting the Doppler out tonight.... Too early :(


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> I made the mistake of getting the Doppler out tonight.... Too early :(

Yes definightly to early i didnt find mine until 13weeks. On the doctors ones they wouldnt try before 11 or 12 weeks. Dont worry you will find it soon. It might take a while the 1st time but gets easier. it sounds like a really fast train :)


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: tulip x x x 

we had some :sex: tonite - i didnt like it :(


----------



## MadamRose

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: tulip x x x
> 
> we had some :sex: tonite - i didnt like it :(

Last time i was pregnant when i had my miscarriage :sex: didnt bother me while i was pregnant. However this pregnancy i hated :sex: the 1st time and havent had it since. So you aint the only one hun


----------



## Tulip

Jojo you were probably also bricking it after last time xx

I know I'm early with the Doppler, so not overly worried... But some reassurance would be nice after this nightmare of a week. We found Ruby really early at 10wks-ish, so I may try again Sunday (and not tell Kev again - he thinks it's staying in the drawer til 14weeks cos last time I couldn't find her one day -11wks :rofl: - and freaked out so we had to shell out for another scan!)


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> Jojo you were probably also bricking it after last time xx
> 
> I know I'm early with the Doppler, so not overly worried... But some reassurance would be nice after this nightmare of a week. We found Ruby really early at 10wks-ish, so I may try again Sunday (and not tell Kev again - he thinks it's staying in the drawer til 14weeks cos last time I couldn't find her one day -11wks :rofl: - and freaked out so we had to shell out for another scan!)

Sorry i am fairly new to the site if you dont mind me asking whats happened for you the last week?


----------



## Tulip

Not to me personally, sorry sweets... Lots of losses among several of my closet bnb friends :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

sex felt really uncomfortable - i think it may bb the starting of thrush .... on 2 lots of antibiotics ......

hubby thanked me for it tho ... bless him and was worried i didnt enjoy it


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> Not to me personally, sorry sweets... Lots of losses among several of my closet bnb friends :cry:

Aww sorry for the losses :cry: i know how hard it is. hope you feel a bit better soon. and hope you find the heartbeat


----------



## hannah76

omg yay! i called the ob to see what was up with them not calling yet for my first appt and they booked me in for monday afternoon!!!!! :yipee: so excited!


----------



## MadamRose

hannah76 said:


> omg yay! i called the ob to see what was up with them not calling yet for my first appt and they booked me in for monday afternoon!!!!! :yipee: so excited!

Yay for you hope it all goes well


----------



## Megg33k

Great news, Hannah! :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

ooo so scared. i have another scan tomorrow and i am officially bricking it lol 
how are you girls? xxx


----------



## Tulip

Wooooh yay Hannah!

Good luck Kirstie, looking fwd to more pics!

And happy 9 weeks, Preggo Meggo xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Nik! :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi everyone...can I join please? :happydance:

I got my BFP on Monday, although I'm not sure how far I am or what date I'm due (although I think it is around Christmas eve), as I had my second mc in March and no AF in between.

I am terrified, excited and happy, but very cautiously taking one day at a time.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## hannah76

congrats minnie! great news :) happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## MadamRose

Congratulations minnie, hope everything goes well


----------



## Wantabean

well had scan. everything was great nice, BIG, healthy baby lol its rather fat so they said it would be a big one lol girls i think this one is a sticky one :happydance: how are yall? xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:) yay for scans and :bfp:s and aptys coming thru :) 


:hugs: ladies x x x


----------



## KatyKat

Hi Minnie, 

Nice to see you. My EDDis 23rd December, so looks like you should be around the same point as me right now. Congrats and here's hoping you have a lovely, uneventful pregnancy 


K


----------



## blondee

Hey Wantabean - that is AMAZING!! You must be walking on air. I'm sure a big baby is a healthy one, a little fighter!

I am so pleased for you. :hugs:


----------



## hannah76

wantabean that's great news! congrats!!


----------



## Megg33k

Great news, Kristie! :hugs:

Welcome MinnieMone! :)


----------



## Tulip

Welcome Minnie! I've updated the list.
And that is just fantastic news Kirstie! So excited for you!

AFM.... I had a crappy day. Received an appointment from the health visitor. I rang them up and went "Erm... I'm only 10 weeks pregnant. You don't think I'm 32 weeks do you?" Yep, of course they did. No-one bothered to tell them Ruby died over 4 months ago. I sobbed down the phone at the receptionist and then some poor midwife.... who then promised to go up the hosp and find out where my new scan letter had got to.

Since I got home from work I've had a better time - she's given me my scan date - Monday 10th @ 10.50. And they're now doing the combined NT test, which is great news (even if it does require additional bloodletting!)
Even better.....
I had an overwhelming urge to get the doppler out - *and found the heartbeat straight away!* Almost as if Munch wanted to prove to mummy that he's OK. Or should I say 'she' - 173bpm :cloud9: Managed to record the sound on my phone to keep with me <3

Hope everyone is well tonight. The stress has just fallen away from me for a few hours xx


----------



## blondee

Tulip - wow, you have had a rollercoaster of a day. I can't imagine how much it hurt when you got that appointment card. I can't believe they mucked up so bad. You poor thing.

I am so glad that Munchkin came to say HI to mummy when she needed it. If i had a doppler i'd have it on 24/7 so i'd best stay away :haha:

I hope you're all having a good evening, ladies!

M X


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetheart, x x 

hospital administration sucks, i recieived a letter in october telling me "to hurry up and choose a hospital to give birth in as i was running out of time" i sobbed and sobbed the whole day after receiving that, 

im off to inlaws for the weekend so my love to you all, catch u monday


----------



## Megg33k

Nik - Meant to say this before... HB theory doesn't work for shite! Every time I've guessed based on heartbeat, I've failed! I'm doing much better using early scan pics to determine sex... Its been quite accurate!


----------



## hannah76

what a day, tulip! so glad to hear it turned out for the best though with hearing l.o's heartbeat! what an awesome thing... so happy for you :)

i'm not feeling many symptoms at all today...trying not to freak about it but am really anxious for my dr.'s appt on monday to happen!


----------



## hekate

Tulip - that's just awful :hugs: but how nice to hear the heartbeat....and that early! 

Hannah - symptoms just come and go....it's a pain and a worry, but most likely normal :hugs:

HUGS to everyone else too!


----------



## hannah76

thanks hekate... but i'll tell you that i'm thrilled to have my headache back and that walking around the mall for an hr and a half killed my back and hips!!

couldn't find a bra, even in the maternity store :wacko: looks like i have to visit a specialty store?? also couldn't stuff my boobs into a maternity swim suit, so not sure what i'm going to do... hmm...


----------



## Tulip

Hope you're all having a fabbo weekend! I'm having a restless one - can't seem to concentrate on anything :wacko:

xx


----------



## hannah76

ugh... ladies, i'm having a low day... i had such strong ms and headaches for weeks and now for the last few days they're gone. i am fearing the worst and have been crying on and off all morning... i've got dh all worried about me now, but i don't know what to do to shake the feeling! i think i need to go do something to distract myself, as i go to the dr's tomorrow. beleive me, i will be DEMANDING a scan asap! i am going mental!!


----------



## Tulip

Poor you :hugs: Not a lot I can say except that the placenta is due to take over soon, so that could explain symptoms coming and going. Not long til doctor's now xxx


----------



## MadamRose

my anomaly scan is in 3weeks and 2days and im really starting to get scared now. Im so scared im gonna turn up and baby wont have grown. People keep telling me im being silly worring at this stage, but with having a missed miscarraige last time at 11weeks i cant help it :(


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry to hear that some of you are having such a rough time mentally right now! :hugs: all around! :hugs:

Apparently my sleep is going the other way today (as in, I only slept 3.5 hours last night)... I'm tired but can't seem to get back to sleep... I have acid reflux from HELL ever since last night... milk helped a little, but not enough... Oh, and I don't seem to have a problem with making too many rainbows anymore... that seems to be going the other way a bit too... peeing upwards of 7-10 times a day... good times!


----------



## KatyKat

Hey girls, 

Can I ask how long it took before your pregnancy symptoms properly kicked in. I've got tender boobs, generally feel quite tired a lot and am starting to have to get up in the middle of the night to wee (oh joy), but I've not experienced any nausea, or any of the other early symptoms?

I'm sure that all is well, as I've not had any bleeding or pains, but I'm starting to feel nervous at the lack of obvious symptoms, and I'm worried it might be an indication that all is not well. :-(

What do you think?

K


----------



## MadamRose

some people dont get some of the symptoms, if you do it will be soon. They dont start building up until your hCG levels start to build up more so dont worry to much. everything will be fine x


----------



## Tulip

Katy.... tender boobs, night time wees and tiredness are all tried and tested symptoms you nutter! :flower: *If* you're going to get sickness, it often doesn't kick in until six weeks or so (thought admittedly, some do get it before their BFP).

I don't get classic MS, some sicky burps and coughs that make me retch is pretty much it. Try not to worry sweetie, you're faaaar more likely to have had m/c signs than an MMC xxx

Due#1, it must be a very scary time for you.... but you know that the statistics are on your side. You know that the chance of no growth is tiny weeny now you've passed the biggest danger. I know it's easy to worry, but there'll be worry in your heart for this little one for the next 25 years. While there's no reason to panic please try to enjoy the calm :flower: Look forward to seeing bubs on the scan again and get excited to feel movements! You have reached a very special stage of your pregnancy my love - it's all going to be just fine xxx

Hannah - thinking of you darling, hope it is going OK with the doctor :kiss:

Hey Meg, hope you're ok! *waves*

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> Katy.... tender boobs, night time wees and tiredness are all tried and tested symptoms you nutter! :flower: *If* you're going to get sickness, it often doesn't kick in until six weeks or so (thought admittedly, some do get it before their BFP).
> 
> I don't get classic MS, some sicky burps and coughs that make me retch is pretty much it. Try not to worry sweetie, you're faaaar more likely to have had m/c signs than an MMC xxx
> 
> Due#1, it must be a very scary time for you.... but you know that the statistics are on your side. You know that the chance of no growth is tiny weeny now you've passed the biggest danger. I know it's easy to worry, but there'll be worry in your heart for this little one for the next 25 years. While there's no reason to panic please try to enjoy the calm :flower: Look forward to seeing bubs on the scan again and get excited to feel movements! You have reached a very special stage of your pregnancy my love - it's all going to be just fine xxx
> 
> Hannah - thinking of you darling, hope it is going OK with the doctor :kiss:
> 
> Hey Meg, hope you're ok! *waves*
> 
> Love to everyone xxxx

Thankyou very much. yes i have felt a few movement and loved them so i dont know why with them im so scared. The main thing now is hoping that everything with the LO is healthy :D


----------



## Tulip

Exactly :D You just have to think how far you've come! As my MW said "This is going to be a looooooooooooong pregnancy." PAL is hell. And there is very little we can do to make sure our LOs are OK. Sending you strength and love xx


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> Exactly :D You just have to think how far you've come! As my MW said "This is going to be a looooooooooooong pregnancy." PAL is hell. And there is very little we can do to make sure our LOs are OK. Sending you strength and love xx

Yes it is hell, i know it will be worth it when my LO is here though. I am excited about see baby again, and i will be exactly 20 weeks so only 4weeks off being viable :happydance: i think i will feel even happier at 24weeks when i am viable. Have you had a scan yet? and when is your 12week scan booked for?
Hope everything goes well with your pregnancy :)


----------



## Tulip

I've just updated my siggy :D Had a scan just over 2 weeks ago... next one two weeks today. We'll know whether the skull has developed by this time in 14 days [-o&lt; Come on brave Munchkin you can do it!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i am glad your last scan went well, and i hope your next scan goes well also, you will have to keep me up to date on how things go.


----------



## hannah76

well girls, good news today... managed to get a scan and saw the little one dancing around and got to hear the heart beating! great news and such a weight off my shoulders... get to go back on may 17th for another scan and i am over the moon!! :yipee:


----------



## MadamRose

glag things went well hannah :hugs: look forward to your next scan its even more amazing and will be moving so much you wont beleive it


----------



## hekate

aww hannah that is lovely! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Fab, Hannah! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Fantastic news Hannah, so pleased for you honey! Now no more worrying for a couple of weeks please ;) xxxx


----------



## KatyKat

Tulip said:


> Katy.... tender boobs, night time wees and tiredness are all tried and tested symptoms you nutter! :flower: *If* you're going to get sickness, it often doesn't kick in until six weeks or so (thought admittedly, some do get it before their BFP).
> 
> I don't get classic MS, some sicky burps and coughs that make me retch is pretty much it. Try not to worry sweetie, you're faaaar more likely to have had m/c signs than an MMC xxx
> 
> Due#1, it must be a very scary time for you.... but you know that the statistics are on your side. You know that the chance of no growth is tiny weeny now you've passed the biggest danger. I know it's easy to worry, but there'll be worry in your heart for this little one for the next 25 years. While there's no reason to panic please try to enjoy the calm :flower: Look forward to seeing bubs on the scan again and get excited to feel movements! You have reached a very special stage of your pregnancy my love - it's all going to be just fine xxx
> 
> Hannah - thinking of you darling, hope it is going OK with the doctor :kiss:
> 
> Hey Meg, hope you're ok! *waves*
> 
> Love to everyone xxxx

Thanks Tulip - I think I just want to have all the symptoms, just to be sure :dohh:

Well, saw the Dr this morning. She's not going to refer me for an early scan, because, in her words, that's only what they do if they suspect something is wrong, and they have no reason to suspect that right now with me. I see her point, whenever I have miscarried there has been plenty of warning. Still, that 12 weeks scan seems such a long way off! :growlmad:

She did say that if I started blleding or had any severe pain I should go back, so i suppose I will just have to cross my fingers and hope for the best........


----------



## hannah76

katy, that sucks that they won't give you a scan... grr! all i can say is that what worked for me is tearing up (although genuinely) and telling her how i wasn't coping well - having nightmares and having cried all day sunday. they don't usually give early scans here either...

tulip, and the rest of you ladies here, thanks so much for thinking of me yesterday... i feel so releived today and excited i only have to wait another few weeks to see l.o. again!


----------



## MissyMojo

heya ladies

:hugs: :flower: :kiss: to you all

had a scan today, nudger is 10+2 :) and looking good - sonographer was happy to use todays as a dating scan and said next scan at 18-22 weeks - i will be asking once i get to cyprus for another one tho - i want/need a scan to show me im passed 12w mark!

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01116.jpg

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01113.jpg


----------



## magnolia09

Just got my :bfp: this morning! Miscarried twins in September and had an ectopic in February so I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high, but I can't help but be excited. From my calculations, I think I'm due January 5th. Called the doctor's office this morning and they scheduled me an ultrasound for June 7th. Praying to see a heartbeat and that this little bean sticks and in the right place! Congrats to the rest of you ladies as well! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Congratulations Magnolia. Hope everything goes well on 7th june and loads of sticky dust to you :dust: :dust:
Im 17weeks pregnant tomorrow after a missed miscarriage in august 2009


----------



## Tulip

Katy that's a real shame, but of course understandable from a medical point of view. I will say that if you and OH can afford it a private scan at about 8 weeks can really put your mind at rest.

Hannah I'm so pleased for you I really am.

Jo - Nudger is looking amazing! Was he wriggling and waving?! 

Magnolia - welcome to the team! I'll update the front page when I get home. So sorry to hear about your precious angels. I really hope this is a strong sticky one in the right place! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

nudger was having a wriggle :) edd is now 21st nov!


----------



## blondee

Congrats Magnolia! :happydance: Great news!

I had good news today too - my 12wk scan went well and i am still in shock. All well with bubs, apparently i have a low placenta (which i am about to google) but they said they would keep an eye on it, but it should be ok.

I have also been brought forward a few days, so now i am due a true bonfire baby on the 5th of Nov! :happydance:

I hope all you ladies coming up to your 12wk scans also have such a great experience. :hugs: After an MMC it really was very daunting walking in there.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 2.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## blondee

Sorry - pressed [submit] before congratulating to MissyMojo too! :happydance: Great pic! Am still in a daze (as i'm sure you understand!) :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to the new BFP! :hugs:

Great scan news, girlies! Lovely bubs!


----------



## Tulip

Wonderful news M congratulations! I'll update all the due dates as soon as I can. 12 days til my scan :wacko:


----------



## Beadette

Loving the 12 week scan pics! Am very jealous (but in a good way!) HUGS x x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: babe x x


----------



## Megg33k

Can I be extra scared today? Found a MW that wasn't asking for urine confirmation... Appointment May 7 @ 9am! Bring on the terror! Oh wait... Its already here!

Anxiety attack? Check! Ability to use prescription to make it better? NOT Check! :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetie x x


----------



## hannah76

hello! dh finally scanned the pic of our little one and here she or he is!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







9 weeks gestation apr 26 2010.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hannah76

megg, why were you looking for a mw who doesn't do a urine test?


----------



## Megg33k

PMing you Hannah! Love the pic, btw!


----------



## KatyKat

Fab pic Hannah!

Well, I've managed to reach the point where the bleeding started last time, so I think I'm going to have an extremely nervous few days :-(

I know it doesn't mean the same thing will necessarily happen again, but I can't stop worrying about it. I keep prodding at myself to make sure my boobs still feel tender, and I've been to the loo about 12 times already today looking for signs of bleeding.........

Can someone please give me a good kick up the arse!


----------



## Nosy_Cow

Ooooh! I might join you soon! Lily pie says I'm due 1st Jan 11 but I'm seeing the doctor this evening so I'll let you know if they say any different!


----------



## Nosy_Cow

KatyKat said:


> Fab pic Hannah!
> 
> Well, I've managed to reach the point where the bleeding started last time, so I think I'm going to have an extremely nervous few days :-(
> 
> I know it doesn't mean the same thing will necessarily happen again, but I can't stop worrying about it. I keep prodding at myself to make sure my boobs still feel tender, and I've been to the loo about 12 times already today looking for signs of bleeding.........
> 
> Can someone please give me a good kick up the arse!

:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: girls 

just a flying visit to say hi and :hug: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## hannah76

welcome nosy!!

katy - someone on here told me when i had a bad couple of days to remember that this is not your last pregnancy... this is a NEW one and just because bad things happened last time does not mean they will now. helped me, anyways... :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Evening girls, welcome to the team Mands - I promise promise promise I'll sort out the due dates tomorrow as i have a day off. Big kisses all round xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

my edd has been moved to 21st nov :) 

im getting nervous about flying on an army flight on tuesday - we have to set off from here at 8am, and be at Brize Norton by 1:30, and at some point get some food / snacks as no meal on the plane and when we get to cyprus it'llb 10:35 local time and we have a 60-90 min drive from airport to our new home - i imagine i'll suffer from Hunger induced MS on tues :(


----------



## blondee

ooh Missy - that sounds like a long journey! Can you maybe get some packet sandwiches or something to help? I know snacks like crisps and choc only make my hunger induced MS worse, bread has always been my friend :thumbup:

I hope the journey goes well and you settle in very soon in sunny cyprus! :flower:

i had a a quick check up at the docs today and told her since my MS has subsided i have no appetite at all. I cook food i really, really fancy and then as soon as it is on the plate i feel full and can't face eating it. I have to force food down. She smiled and said 'keep forcing it down, but take my word for it - soon enough you will not stop eating!' and then laughed a hearty knowing laugh!! :haha:

My hubby has already nicknamed me Pudding and is excited about me getting bigger, saying i will be the size of a house soon enough! :winkwink:


----------



## hannah76

that's funny blondee... or should i call you puddin'!! :haha: i always say to dh i could eat the world i'm so hungry!! i am always snacking but trying to keep it healthy like the celery sticks i'm eating now... i think all day about what i'm going to eat for dinner!


----------



## Tulip

Front page updated! Shout if anything's wrong or if I've forgotten something or someone!

Happy 13 weeks to Blondee!
And happy 6 weeks to mrsG5 and MinnieMone.

I've added little tickers to each date on the front page. If you'd like yours changed, go to https://lafemmebonita.com, choose a mini pregnancy ticker and post the code here :D

xx


----------



## blondee

Thanks Hannah and Tulip! I can't believe i am actually 13 weeks, i honestly didn't think i would get this far.

Just forcing down some cereal (forgot to eat again). If only i had no appetite when not preggers as i could've been skinny as a rake!!

Hope you ladies are having a good friday. Roll on the weekend!!

Puddin'
XX


----------



## hannah76

blondee you're too funny! 

happy friday ladies!! i'm heading home to do some paperwork now, but almost done for the weekend! phew... busy week and the little one has been kicking my ass this week with exhaustion. going to go to bed early tonight!!


----------



## Tulip

Look wot I done :D
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8RFsWBEBXc


----------



## emmajayne

Can I join? xxx


----------



## Tulip

Welcome Emma! I'll add you now :)


----------



## hannah76

tulip, that's so cute!! 

welcome emma :hi:


----------



## emmajayne

Thanks tulip and hannah xx


----------



## Tulip

So emma have you decided on that private scan yet? :)


----------



## MadamRose

Hi how is everyone not been on for a few days. I cant beleive i can now say my 20 week scan is this month. That means i reach half way this month :happydance:
Anyone got anything nice planned for bank holiday?


----------



## hannah76

hey ladies! nothing planned for me this weekend, though it isn't a long weekend here either. all i did yesterday night was a short walk with the dog and a load of dishes and i'm in agony now!! my back and hips are killing me and i had trouble sleeping because of it... does the sore back go away in second tri or is it constant throughout pregnancy?


----------



## MadamRose

No im affriad to say if anything the back stuff gets worse. How good is your posture i got told off from my midwife about mine. Swimming is also good for bad backs when pregnant


----------



## hannah76

i swim twice a week, but i think i need to start doing my pre-natal yoga videos again too. also booked a massage for tuesday! yessss... she is a doula and so trained in pre-natal massage. so looking forward to it because i am so sore these days.

how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Megg33k

Motoring along! :) Jumping between excited and terrified! Today was actually a good "no stress" sort of day! The worst thing I worried about was whether I was going to be one of those women who never gets a proper bump... If that's the worst I'm worrying about, then the day was a success! HAHA!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'll be cautiously joining you girls... i just found out... still feel like af is going to arrive any minute
and if she doesn't i'm getting bloods done tomorrow to confirm

i want to squeeze in a scan this week too as my bday is next sunday (and that's also mother's day here, either going to be a YAY-day or a depressive day)


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: :wohoo:
Welcome tb! FXd for you hon xx


----------



## Beadette

Congratulations TB! Really happy for you x x x x


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyou, i hope you join us again very soon Beady!


----------



## hannah76

yaaaaaaaay butterfly!!! :happydance: :dance: so what's your edd?


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: TB! I'm still SO excited for you!


----------



## Tulip

Judging by TB's ticker I've put her down for 7th Jan :D


----------



## Megg33k

That's the EDD she put elsewhere! :)


----------



## Tulip

OK I can't do this every day because it's really hard to do on my mobile but.....

Happy 12 weeks Laura.x.x :wohoo:
and
Happy 11 weeks Mojo :yipee: and wishing you an easy journey to Cyprus (which base are you on? xx)

Big kisses to every one of us who has made it through another day with out LOs safely inside us. Believe me I am cherishing the time I have with Munch this week..... I'm at the scariest part of this pregnancy: finding out on the 10th if we have a little skull in here.
xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ hahaha, great to come here and read that everyone is excited for me (bc i still am a bit afraid to be)

EDD is idd january 7th, good job girls on the math and reading haha ;)


----------



## Tulip

It's wonderful to have another member of Ruby's Army join us, tb. Gives me such hope xx


----------



## Kerry.

Could I please be added to the list? My EDD is 19th November :)


----------



## Tulip

Of course Kerry - welcome! I'll add you in the morning when I'm back at the PC. Not long til 12wks fir you, congratulations! :flower:


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaah sigh.... i started bleeding this afternoon.... take me down i guess :(


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> aaah sigh.... i started bleeding this afternoon.... take me down i guess :(

:cry: but... :hugs:


----------



## magnolia09

tinybutterfly said:


> aaah sigh.... i started bleeding this afternoon.... take me down i guess :(

:hugs: so sorry hun


----------



## emmajayne

Tulip said:


> So emma have you decided on that private scan yet? :)

Sorry only just seen this. I still really want it but like oh says i can have it but then next day i will be stressing and worried again.2 weeks tom i have got nuch scan which doesnt sound that to go now xx


----------



## Tulip

Awwww tb no darling :cry: I've taken you off but hope it's not the end. Is it bad? Did you still get bloods done? xxx

Kerry - you're on the list :thumbup:

Happy 10 weeks to Hannah! :wohoo:

Emma - you're right, 2 weeks is not so long, you're on the downhill stretch now... if you're anything like me this week will fly past and next week will DRAG!

I have been thankfully busy at work today, if a little hysterical. I told them to make the most of the hysteria as it's likely to turn into manic depression before Friday. On the upside, I bumped into a guy I know from football at the bus stop; he saw my 'baby on board' badge and we got chatting about the nuchal and Ruby.... turns out he and his wife's first baby - first IVF after ten years trying - was diagnosed with the same condition as Ruby at 17weeks. 
The twins that followed shortly after are now 11 years old :D I feel a bit more hopeful for Monday now. And to quote Professor Kypros Nikolaides (LEGEND) to them 13 years ago "Do you take folic acid? Yes, for seven years?! This proves it doesn't always work!"


----------



## hannah76

tb - noooo!!!! i'm so sorry to hear this... :hugs:


----------



## hannah76

i have a scan in 2 weeks too... sooo excited to see the little one again!! i'm feeling really positive since my last scan. feels great to be able to let go and enjoy myself again :) 

i had a prenatal massage this aft... sooo nice too. have been super stressed at work so it was nice to relax. i need to find ways to relax more often as i know stress is bad for baby.


----------



## Tulip

Yeah I've been too stressed today too, Hannah. Think will do my yoga relaxation thingy before I go to sleep.

To our new girl Kerry.... how are you feeling? Rough or worryingly well? (You'll find worrying about not vomiting constantly is normal in here!)


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping in! Sciatic is giving me hell today! Really unfortunate! Took a friend's advice and bought a pillow for between my knees! I got a body one so it won't move about too much! Poor OH! LOL 

Feeling... uhm... err... not sure how to describe it! I keep feeling little pops and thumps. I don't know what they are. They're about 3-5 inches below my belly button... the thumps or light tapping(?) were right near it... maybe a bit to the right. The pops tonight were definitely more to the right. It was like a quick succession of pops almost like bubble wrap or bubbles popping. There's never been any pain with any of it... just bizarre. I guess its some weird form of uterus stretching stuff or something! Very, very weird though. Only been doing it for about 3-4 days now. 

Keep having baby dreams... Had 2 sets of twin boys the other night... Last night there was something else with a baby boy, but I hadn't given birth to him yet. Then, tonight (in real lie... not a dream)... I was helping a friend pick paint! He was having a hard time choosing, and I told him that I was just going to pick for him. So, I went to the blue/purple/green area, closed my eyes, moved my hand around until something felt right, and grabbed one! It was called... BABY BOY! WTF?! How is THAT possible?!

Feeling oddly hopeful! I don't know if I'm happy about it or not! LOL


----------



## emmajayne

Well im off to drs today. dizziness is awful my ears keep buzzing just feel faint all the time even when sitting. 
Whats your betting i end up on iron tablets?


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds about right, emma! I've been on iron tablets for a long time now... on top of my prenatal! :hugs: Its awful to forget it for a few days and get the symptoms!


----------



## KatienSam

ok so im due on January, can i join in here?! im so worried, but trying to keep PMA!


----------



## emmajayne

Well back from drs and she reckons viral infection, great, thats what they always say, and to rest, but off to work in 5 mins, to late to call in sick. Took bloods though to check iron levels.


----------



## hannah76

feel better emma! 

welcome katie!!

as for me, i continue to have daily headaches and migraines... not too thrilled with that scenario, but at least the little one is tucking in nicely there. is it friday yet??


----------



## lolly25

hi all can i join in here please, ive been about but not posted for a while until today as tryin to stay calm if that be the word x im so scared as had mmc at 11weeks so i think when i pass that milestone i will ease a little , just got this bowel type pain, but think it may be adhesions from laproscopy, just after reasurance. Seen my babe on friday babe is happy and well yay x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hello all! Tulip pointed me in this direction as I don't tend to venture into pregnancy forums at all if possible as they terrify me in case I am tempting fate. 

Anyway, deep breath. I am 8+4 today and due in December. Third pregnancy after 2 early miscarriages. Quietly terrified, but hopeful. Next scan booked for a week friday when I will be 9+6. Fingers and toes crossed that Lambette's heart is still beating hard and fast!


----------



## blondee

Welcome Lamburai, Lolly and Katie! Congrats on the BFPs!!

It is stressful - it is a 'one day at a time' journey, so it's good to be here for support.


Can i ask ladies whose MS has now subsided how they are generally feeling?? I feel less pregnant now and i hate it!! I am tired and a bit emotional but otherwise feel absolutely fine - but i want SYMPTOMS for reassurance!! :dohh:

I know this is the 'glowing' phase, but i want something to cling on to :blush: I have not gained a pound yet but my pants are all too small. So, do i just have to wait for 20 wks when i should start to feel bubba?? That's like a million years away!:nope:

Any advice, suggestions for symptoms to stalk would be great. The horror of having had an MMC is that when it all goes quiet you do think the worst....

Michelle X


----------



## KatienSam

you will start to fill out, take a photo every week, its hard to notice until you compare pictures. 

i felt ella move at about 16/17 weeks but couldnt confirm it was her until 20 weeks so you havent got too long to wait until the bubbles start.... :D 

have u got a doppler? some people like to avoid them because sometimes baby hides behind pubic bone and then starts a panic in mummy but i have one and will use it once i get to about 9 weeks xx


----------



## Tulip

Due dates please Katie, Lambs and Lolly and I'll update. Congratulations all round - the list is growing! :dance:

Michelle I don't think you're supposed to have symptoms at this stage, just a slowly growing tummy! The placenta and progesterone have taken over from that nasty HCG which makes you feel rotten :D


----------



## KatienSam

im due 12th january 2011 xx


----------



## Tulip

OK, roll call for today ladies.....

Happy 18 weeks Due#1! :wohoo:
Happy 12 weeks Kay :yipee:
Happy 5 weeks magnolia :wohoo:
Happy 4 weeks Katie :yipee:

I love Wednesdays! xx


----------



## summer rain

Hi

I should be due between the 25th and 29th December....


----------



## Tulip

Welcome Soph - I've put you in as 25th_ish_, hope that's OK. Hoping this is a snuggly healthy bean for you x


----------



## summer rain

hi tulip

thanks :D

Soph x


----------



## blondee

Thanks for the reassurance, ladies. I don't know about dopplers, i live in the caribbean so there aren't too many 'mothercare' type shops here to go to. But i am going home next week (volcano permitting) so maybe i'll get one. But, i read that you shouldn't do it too often and yes, i would PANIC if i ever couldn't find a HB. I think it could cause me more stress. I'll see how i feel when i get back to the UK!

My belly is moving outwards but i still haven't gained any weight. I want a bump!!! :haha:

How are you doing Tulip? Feeling good?

Mich X


----------



## Tulip

Cacking myself Mich. I just can't picture life beyond Monday morning at the mo, it dominates every waking moment and most of my dreams.

As for dopplers I use mine every 2-3 days just to find bubs and then switch it off. Not stressing him/her out too much but reassuring me, which must help baby too. Will rely much less on it when I get regular movement.

Hope your flight isn't disrupted x


----------



## KatienSam

i POAS again this morning, its still + i cant believe it! please stick little baby!!!

yes you have to be good with dopplers, u cant always find baby, so u have to have a bit of control and try again later once u have moved about a bit

xx


----------



## blondee

Oh i might have to get one!!! Can you get them in shops or do you need to order them? Which one is the best without breaking the bank??


Tulip - i felt pretty much the same about my last scan. Afterwards, when i was all happy and on cloud 9 i ended up with the BIGGEST tension headache, but it was all worth it! Thinking of you.X
Michelle


----------



## hekate

Hello Girls! Hugs and bellyrubs to all!

I had my scan this morning and all was well! 
Baby measured 2 days ahead...that's 4 days by my ovulation date! little chubber! 
I am so relieved! for now....


----------



## blondee

That's brilliant Hekate!! My little bubba is a chubber too and is a good few days bigger than i think by Ov dates! hehehe!

Michelle X


----------



## MadamRose

Hi glad your scan went well hekate, my dates were also moved 4 days based on my ovulation, but i didnt chart so it was only guessed ovulation.

I have my 20week scan in 13days and even though im so excited im really worried baby will have stopped growing or something, i think its because of having a missed miscarriage last time even though it was much earlier, any advice :(


----------



## Megg33k

Great news, hekate! :happydance:



Due#1-2010 said:


> Hi glad your scan went well hekate, my dates were also moved 4 days based on my ovulation, but i didnt chart so it was only guessed ovulation.
> 
> I have my 20week scan in 13days and even though im so excited im really worried baby will have stopped growing or something, i think its because of having a missed miscarriage last time even though it was much earlier, any advice :(

I can't advise! I'm feeling what you're feeling! :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

aww well good luck for you scan, ive been where you have waiting for 12 week scan and was crying in the waiting room, and in the room when the lady asked me if i was ok, and balled my eyes out when i saw my 12 week old baby on the picutre. 
I actually was less scared about my 6week scan when i had bleeding than i was my 12week scan no idea why.
Hope all goes well for you, when s your scan booked for?


----------



## Megg33k

Tomorrow morning! :wacko: Thanks for the luck! I'll take it! I'm sure all will be well at your 20 week! Good luck, honey! xx

So... I got a lovely message from someone who was in my "Due in June" group, but I was stupid enough to look at her siggy and saw that she's nearly 32 weeks. :cry: And, I know that's where I'm supposed to be! I just burst out in tears as soon as I saw her ticker. My due date from last time is coming up in 7 weeks... and I really need my U/S to go well to get me through it. I'm going to be a wreck if its bad news!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless ya hun i know how hard it is. I was pregnant with this little one when my other LO would have been due. we beleive we had a little message from ours thoug, our angel died 7weeks gestation, and i was exactly 7weeks this time on the due date of our angel it was like it was a message everything would be ok.
In the evening of the same day we let off one for those paper lantern things that you can get everywhere now as a little symol and want to do something similar each year on the same day. I found out someone i knew was 12 weeks preg jsut after i lost my LO her aby is now 2 months old when she was born it was so hard for me i felt so resentful in a way
Let us know how the scan goes :)


----------



## Megg33k

That's a really beautiful story! I'm sure that it was a message from your little angel that everything would be okay this time! Mine stopped growing before at around 5+2 according to the GS size. It really doesn't help that I found out before at 10+2 and had it confirmed at 11+2, because my scan tomorrow is at 11+0... So this is a hard time for me anyway!

I'll definitely update as soon as I can tomorrow. We've determined that after 5:15-5:30pm would be the best time for UK girls to check for an update.


----------



## hekate

megg - good luck for tomorrow! will be thinking of you!

Due1 - I think we are just bound to worry after losing a baby :hugs: 
even so my son died much later I found this appointment today so hard....
I was a mess....when I laid down for the scan I was shaking and started to cry....
so no good advise from me I am afraid....


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks hekate i know what you mean i found it hard to lie down last time as was shaking like it was freezing. 
Thanks i will defingithly try and cheak around then to see how your scan went. Yes mine was also missed baby stopped growing at 7 but didnt find out until 11weeks. Try not to worry stay as calm as you can for you baby- i know its hard.


----------



## Megg33k

hekate said:


> megg - good luck for tomorrow! will be thinking of you!
> 
> Due1 - I think we are just bound to worry after losing a baby :hugs:
> even so my son died much later I found this appointment today so hard....
> I was a mess....when I laid down for the scan I was shaking and started to cry....
> so no good advise from me I am afraid....

Thanks, love! :hugs: I just wanted you to know that I managed to click on Indi's story when I was leaving this thread earlier (not sure how I even got to it)... but I decided that I should read it since I was there. The :cry: isn't really sad enough to depict the crying that I was actually doing... sobbing uncontrollably would be a better word for it! Even in that post though... after what had happened... you still showed so much strength with your words! Its a really beautiful (albeit sad) story... and you wrote it very well! I can't imagine! Your strength is really an inspiration though! :hugs:


----------



## hekate

aww thanks for your lovely comment hun! that means a lot to me! :hugs:
now I am crying!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! I didn't mean to make you cry! :hugs: I guess I'm just even MORE excited for you and Indi's little brother or sister now! :D


----------



## MadamRose

i have also read indigos story it is such a moving story that you stayed so strong though it all. I dont know how i would have coped like that i found it so hard loosing my LO at only 11weeks died at 7. For you i really hope things go well.
If you dont mind me asking do you get extra monitoring after your 20week scan this time?


----------



## hekate

thanks girls! it was/is the hardest thing I have ever experienced, but having the support of my partner, being able to share my feelings with someone who went through the same situation really makes a world of difference....and the girls on this forum really help!

due1 - I will probably get additional care/scans.....have not discussed plan of care with consultant yet...I have an appointment in two weeks time for that....
problem is that they never found anything wrong, so not sure what they will be looking out for?


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> Awwww tb no darling :cry: I've taken you off but hope it's not the end. Is it bad? Did you still get bloods done? xxx

not the end, definatly not... from now on we're getting some medical help,
they put me on clomid and metformin to regulate my cycles as they were whack after mc
(it seems to help, my temps are already more pre-o like they used to be)
and we're having IUI done

one of these months.... one of these months.... 

i did get my bloods done yes, i went monday evening and bleed started
tuesday afternoon... not bad, first day bit harder than usual but nothing awful really.
blood tests didn't confirm pregnancy, so i think the tests were just screwing with me,
or at least that's what i'd like to think, for my own sanity.

tests confirmed i've recently had CMV (very much possible as a mom from day care had it),
so i have immunity for that now, that's a relief


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know what you mean. My sister had a LO who was like 3 months ealry and he was ok luckly when she had a 2nd they did extra scans with him, even though these wouldnt have helped her go term if he wasnt planning on staying it. Sometimes the extra care is just good for you if you know what i mean.
I got an early scan at 6weeks at my EPU when i had light bleeding just by ringing up they got me in within an hour i was so relived just to have that support there.
I know someone who also lost a LO at 24weeks she is now just over 20weeks so has been through exactly what you are going through.
I got up to make my dinner ealier and had a horribly bad pain in my belly near my hip, went to toilet and had a simlar awfal pain on other side :( 
no blood or anything though im really scared, it might be ligament pain but felt so much was was like a stabing pain :cry:


----------



## Tulip

Meg I'll be waiting for a text please my darling!

Girls, I totally understand the crying on the scan table issue - did it at my 8 week scan and will do so again (but worse) on Monday. I think people will be avoiding me in the waiting room...


----------



## lolly25

Hey all x
Megg im due 7th/8th December x Be waiting tomorrow for your news x x
Ive had another scan today baby growing well and strong HB, ive had unusual pain, kinda similar to when you bang you coccyx , the doctor not sure of what it is but are happy to see how it goes as baby is well x


----------



## MadamRose

my pain is almost gone as also rang up the NHS direct and they said its me worrying aout nothing and its sounds like ligament pain or UTI.
Glad your scan went well lolly25


----------



## Megg33k

I'll definitely txt you, Nik! I'll also update here ASAP!

Glad all was well, Lolly! :hugs:

Due#1 - Woohoo for the pain almost being gone!


----------



## blondee

Hey Megg,

Good luck for tomorrow - i will be thinking of you. Scans after an MMC can only be joyful after the fact, well, in my experience so far anyway. As you know, there is nothing you can do or could have done to change the outcome of tomorrow and although i know that is cold comfort, i find it somehow helpful.

I'd advise buying a nice magazine on the way over (something that doesn't take too much concentration) as the waiting is hell (sorry, but true). In fact, i'd get two or three (hindsight is wonderful). Keep yourself as calm as possible, but ask lots of questions too. I also told every sonographer (had diff one for each scan) that i had had an MMC before and was particularly nervous about the scan just as i was lying down. It sounds odd, but i think they give you a bit more TLC as a result and are very quick to say 'that looks normal' after identifying every part of the bubba. 

Sorry for rambling on :dohh: I have a really good feeling that all will be well for you and that we will be seeing some lovely scan pics tomorrow :happydance:

Congrats Lolly25! So glad the HB is strong :thumbup: but it's a shame that you are having some pains. I hope you feel better soon!

I hope all you ladies are having a good evening. I shall be picking OH from the airport and swinging by the pizza shop on the way home so i am smiling already :pizza: Officially a good night, that will only be marred by the fact that he wants to watch the election coverage :sleep:

Michelle XX


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Michelle! I definitely do take comfort in that! I know all of that! I just hate having to find out with some stranger in the room, iykwim? Its a very personal thing, and I'd just like to be able to find out by myself, in my home, if something was wrong! I don't want it to be on a table, with a stranger who has something that always feels like a baseball bat shoved up my girly bits! :( I just want to know BEFORE I go what's going to happen. If I know its bad, I'll deal with it! But I want to know prior to walking in!

Why can't there be a concise list of "this is what you feel at [#] weeks pregnant if everything is fine"??? I could use that right now! Anyone have that memo? I'd like a copy right now! LOL


----------



## blondee

Megg33k said:


> Why can't there be a concise list of "this is what you feel at [#] weeks pregnant if everything is fine"??? I could use that right now! Anyone have that memo? I'd like a copy right now! LOL

:haha::haha: Yes, I neeeeeeeeed that list too!! Sorry to have said things you already know. :blush: 

I'm not sure about you, but i think i emotionally detatch in the US room. I know when they did diagnose my MMC i did not cry until i was sat in the car with OH. I walked around numb whilst they got the EPU to talk to me etc. The same was pretty much true with these succesful scans too tho, as i only really felt relieved when i got to be alone with OH again and it finally started to sink in. This time i threw myself at him for a massive hug and a kiss in the reception tho and OH hates PDAs :haha: I really hope you get the same huge sigh of relief tom. :thumbup:

XX


----------



## Megg33k

blondee said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Why can't there be a concise list of "this is what you feel at [#] weeks pregnant if everything is fine"??? I could use that right now! Anyone have that memo? I'd like a copy right now! LOL
> 
> :haha::haha: Yes, I neeeeeeeeed that list too!! Sorry to have said things you already know. :blush:
> 
> I'm not sure about you, but i think i emotionally detatch in the US room. I know when they did diagnose my MMC i did not cry until i was sat in the car with OH. I walked around numb whilst they got the EPU to talk to me etc. The same was pretty much true with these succesful scans too tho, as i only really felt relieved when i got to be alone with OH again and it finally started to sink in. This time i threw myself at him for a massive hug and a kiss in the reception tho and OH hates PDAs :haha: I really hope you get the same huge sigh of relief tom. :thumbup:
> 
> XXClick to expand...

I wasn't knocking you for telling me things I knew! I was just trying to say that you're right, and I know you're right! LOL Just because I know, doesn't mean I don't need to hear it sometimes! :)

Yeah, I detach a lot! In fact, most of my crying over the MMC wasn't done until this pregnancy. I completely detached from the entire thing until I was faced with thinking I might go through it again!

I hope I get that sigh of relief too though! Thanks! :hugs:

Question to all of you brave enough to be having sex: Does it feel different?


----------



## Beadette

Hey Meg, good luck for today babe! I'll be thinking of you and hope geek-bud is kicking away xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Neen! :hugs: Love you loads! xx


----------



## hekate

good luck megg!


----------



## KatienSam

good luck today Megg!!

Happy 14 weeks Blondee!! xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Good luck today Megg. I can't wait to see a picture of from your scan!

I am not feeling great today to be honest. Just feeling a bit down and quite worried (as usual!) I had a good scan at 7+5 and saw a nice heartbeat so I have no major reasons to worry, but I still have nothing in the way of symptoms and am just feeling low. I don't have another scan until 9+6 (next friday) and I dread to think how I will feel by then. I'm just so scared something is wrong! 

Sorry for being so negative - I guess I just need some reassurance. Doesn't help that OH has his stag do this weekend so I won't see him and can't be all pathetic and needy as I have to stay with friends who don't know! Uggghhhh. Boo and hiss.


----------



## blondee

Megg - thinking of you!

Katie - thanks!! 14 weeks!! If i could, i would cartwheel with joy!!!!

Lamb - why not confide in your friends this weekend? I'm sure they would be very understanding and supportive? We decided this time that if we would tell someone that we had had another loss (fingers crossed) then we might as well tell them we were pregnant again. Keeping secrets seems to add to the stress.

Have a lovely friday, ladies. It is soooo nearly the weekend!!! Yay!!

Love,

Michelle X


----------



## blondee

Nearly forgot... Megg, sex - what's that? :shrug: Not had it since our BFP. Too scared.

MX


----------



## MadamRose

blondee said:


> Nearly forgot... Megg, sex - what's that? :shrug: Not had it since our BFP. Too scared.
> 
> MX

I know what you mean i have only had :sex: once since our :bfp: i am also too scared.


----------



## Megg33k

2nd time loser... blighted ovum... new doc seems interested in helping... lots of bloodwork, results Monday. Yep... that's about it! :cry:

Can you please take me down when you get a chance?


----------



## hekate

oh hun! that is awful! you poor chick!
I am so very sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

I will as soon as I can get on the lappy... It'll be tomorrow morning though babes xx

No sex for me either girls... Too scared xx


----------



## blondee

so sorry, Megg. :hugs:

I think this news has hit us all.

X


----------



## Lamburai1703

Such sad news Megg. You'll be in all our thoughts I'm sure.

I have had sex a couple of times, although couldn't feel less sexy if I tried. I remember feeling some cramping after sex with previous pregnancies, but don't seem to get that this time round. OH keeps asking when in pregnancy do you get to the feeling horny stage!!


----------



## KatienSam

:hugs: xx


----------



## hannah76

so sorry meg :hugs: take care of yourself x

we've had sex a couple of times but not as much as i'd like due to my being tired all the time! it has felt great when we've had it though although i'm aware my cervix is lower and we have to be conscious of what position we do as not all are comfy. also my back is sore and my abs are weak lately, so again limiting to positions! hope not tmi here :blush:


----------



## KatienSam

when did everyone start to get their pregnancy symptoms? Im very tired (with a bit of insomnia :dohh:) but thats about it at the moment, with my daughter it all started at 6 weeks!

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Megg33k said:


> 2nd time loser... blighted ovum... new doc seems interested in helping... lots of bloodwork, results Monday. Yep... that's about it! :cry:
> 
> Can you please take me down when you get a chance?

Really sorry for your loss hunny. Look after yourself :hugs: I'm glad this other doctor wants to be able to help you 
Really sorry again :hugs:


----------



## zoe87

Hi everyone just found this thread can I join?

Being having a bit of a read on the last few pages. Megg im so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Im pregnant again after 2 mc's and very very scared. Had midwife app today & due 20th Dec hoping peanut sticks this time!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! :hugs: Wishing you all a H&H 9 months! Thanks for all the support through the last couple of months.


----------



## MadamRose

Hi thought i would let everyone know, i had a fall yeterday and eneded up in a&e all i was worried about was little one, and even before the fall i kepted fearing LO wouldnt be growing or something. Well they did a trauma scan, they are ok just not very detailed and it managed to pick up a baby with a heartbeat and it moved its arm once. I was so glad after the fall i took, and has also set my mind at rest ready for my 20week scan in 10days that baby will be fine.
hi zoe welcome, wishing you a sticky bean this time, and a happy and healthy 9months :)


----------



## TripleB

Hello ladies - I'm sneaking in here with a BFP today at 14dpo :happydance:. I'm in such a daze that the bricking it stage hasn't hit me yet - give it 24 hours and I'll be back with questions! Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

TripleB said:


> Hello ladies - I'm sneaking in here with a BFP today at 14dpo :happydance:. I'm in such a daze that the bricking it stage hasn't hit me yet - give it 24 hours and I'll be back with questions! Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all. xxx

Hi welcome congratulations on your :bfp: i remember not being scared for the 1st few days then i was scared every minuet at 1st. Wishing you a happy and heealth 9 months and a stickly little bean.
Will you get an early scan or are you not sure yet?


----------



## Tulip

I knew it Louise! Congratulations hon, you've just cheered me right up. Will add you and Zoe when I'm next on the laptop (welcome Zoe, I hope this is a strong bean for you!)

Trying not to obsess over bnb today, am winding myself up preparing for the worst xx


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Due (lovely bump by the way!)

I really want an early scan at the stage when a heartbeat can be seen (thinking around 8 weeks). I won't be able to get one on the NHS unless there is any problem so I'm hoping to God I won't get one if you know what I mean (in the words of the nurse at my EPU when I had my MMC "this is an emergency service"). So, have already discussed with DH that I want a private scan - and to be honest I never want to go back to that EPU again! Will have to check out cost and what's available in my area. Think there's a babybond not too far away. xxx


----------



## TripleB

Tulip said:


> I knew it Louise! Congratulations hon, you've just cheered me right up. Will add you and Zoe when I'm next on the laptop (welcome Zoe, I hope this is a strong bean for you!)
> 
> Trying not to obsess over bnb today, am winding myself up preparing for the worst xx

Thanks hun! Have a relaxing day and try to take your mind off it (easier said than done right!). Tomorrow WILL bring good news :hugs:. xxx


----------



## Tulip

Due#1 sorry I got carried away there. Glad bump is well - have you managed to injure yourself though? Lots of love xx


----------



## hannah76

welcome zoe and congrats tripleB!!!! :yipee: so excited for you!!

due#1, so sorry for your fall! nice that you got to have a scan though and so releived that bean is good :)

its mother's day in canada today so i'm off to get brunch ready for my mom and family... have a great day everyone! i'm feeling great finally and only a week left until my 12 week scan and almost the end of first tri!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Louise! :yipee: I was right... Reading that did manage to make me smile today! :)


----------



## hekate

Tulip - Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Tulip

Thanks girls. Usually sound asleep by now but am wide awake. Looks like the night it's going to drag as much as today did. Talk tomorrow xxx


----------



## Wantabean

am really sorry megg :hugs: xx


----------



## MadamRose

TripleB said:


> Thanks Due (lovely bump by the way!)
> 
> I really want an early scan at the stage when a heartbeat can be seen (thinking around 8 weeks). I won't be able to get one on the NHS unless there is any problem so I'm hoping to God I won't get one if you know what I mean (in the words of the nurse at my EPU when I had my MMC "this is an emergency service"). So, have already discussed with DH that I want a private scan - and to be honest I never want to go back to that EPU again! Will have to check out cost and what's available in my area. Think there's a babybond not too far away. xxx

Yes i know what you mean i had a scan at EPU at 6weeks with this one due to bleeding and i was so scared as it was also where i was diagnosed with my MMC. If you email babybond they will tell you which scan is best for you for about 8 weeks, and will also tell you the cost. If you cant i would try and get on of these im sure it will put your mind at rest i know it did me. And thanks the bump it a few weeks old now and its a bit bigger now.



Tulip said:


> Due#1 sorry I got carried away there. Glad bump is well - have you managed to injure yourself though? Lots of love xx

 Its ok the doctor said i had proerly bruised my muscels internally, as i was in a bit of pain the oppisite side to baby and felt a bit tender. But he felt my tummy as was very soft, and baby was fine. I can't beleive my scan is only 9days away now. Hope yours goes really well tupil dont stress things will go fine and im sure you will get good news :flower:


----------



## Tulip

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs276.snc3/27939_390972657202_711812202_4592931_6825718_n.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs276.snc3/27939_390972657202_711812202_4592931_6825718_n.jpg

Lovely picture of baby, guessing everything is well with the LO?


----------



## Tulip

Seems so! All Downs markers absent, skull definitely in place, spine looks as good as it can do at 12wk, can't really get a proper look at it til later. Oh and he didn't bother changing my EDD based on Ov (wasn't especially interested in dating at all!) so I'm going back to my LMP. That's knocked 4 days off the wait! x


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> Seems so! All Downs markers absent, skull definitely in place, spine looks as good as it can do at 12wk, can't really get a proper look at it til later. Oh and he didn't bother changing my EDD based on Ov (wasn't especially interested in dating at all!) so I'm going back to my LMP. That's knocked 4 days off the wait! x

Aww thats good, when will your next scan be, will it be 20 weeks or do you get one before then? Glad everything is in place and baby is well :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Have booked my 22 week, need to ask the MW to refer me if I want a 16wk one for the spine. I'm seeing her next Friday anyway.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww thats good at least you get one at 16 weeks also :) hope all goes well :)


----------



## TripleB

Lovely pic Tulip! So happy for you that everything is A-ok! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous, Nik! <3 Munch! :hugs:

P.S. Hoping you all don't mind me popping in from time to time to check up you? I know I don't technically "belong" here anymore!


----------



## Tulip

I for one would be pissed off if you didn't! xxx


----------



## Beadette

I heart Munch x


----------



## KatienSam

:happydance: that is one beautiful and perfect baby!!! xxx


----------



## hekate

tulip - how lovely! congrats!


----------



## TripleB

Tulip said:


> I for one would be pissed off if you didn't! xxx

Seconded! X


----------



## blondee

That's great news Tulip!!! I am thrilled for you! 

XX


----------



## hannah76

tulip- gorgeous little munch! one more week until my 12 week scan! yahooo!!!


----------



## Tulip

Yay go Hannah! Have we got any more scans due girls? xx


----------



## KatienSam

Not from me, I'm getting my early one at 8 weeks! Killer wait! I want to know if bean is ok now :rant:

xx


----------



## zoe87

Tulip said:


> I knew it Louise! Congratulations hon, you've just cheered me right up. Will add you and Zoe when I'm next on the laptop (welcome Zoe, I hope this is a strong bean for you!)
> 
> Trying not to obsess over bnb today, am winding myself up preparing for the worst xx

Thanks everyone for the kind words. && tulip lovely scan photo :happydance:
Hope everyone is keeping well. 
My symptoms have just started to kick in & im feeling queasy alot & my sleeping pattern has totally changed i seem to wake up far to early and cant get back to sleep so i just get up/
Anyone else the same?


----------



## hannah76

zoe that sucks! i could just sleep all day... if i get up early its really tough!

katie... i hope the wait goes fast for you.

as for symptoms here, i'm still pretty gassy and now am constipated :( tried to get dh to take a bump update photo (still early for a proper bump but i thought maybe there was something) but its early and he was a bit too cranky to take a good one... i'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> Yay go Hannah! Have we got any more scans due girls? xx

Ive got my 20week scan due a week tomorrow - the 19th may :happydance: feels like ages since i had my 12 week scan even though i know it was exactly 7weeks ago today


----------



## KatienSam

I dont know how you ladies have done it, im driving myself mad with worry that little baby isnt going to stick! what can i do to keep myself busy?! im moving on saturday so you would think that would keep me busy enough lol xx


----------



## Tulip

Katie, moving house AND Ella really should be enough to keep you busy! Are you staying in Kent? I'm in Medway. Scan will come round soon enough, I promise.

Zoe - my very first symptom was disturbed sleep at about 5dpo... It has been the same ever since!

Not long now, Due! 20weeks! :happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

Yes we are staying in Kent, moving in with family while we find another house! :shock:

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> Katie, moving house AND Ella really should be enough to keep you busy! Are you staying in Kent? I'm in Medway. Scan will come round soon enough, I promise.
> 
> Zoe - my very first symptom was disturbed sleep at about 5dpo... It has been the same ever since!
> 
> Not long now, Due! 20weeks! :happydance:

Yes i know im so excited lol,m i really can't beleive it i found out when i was 4 weeks, which feels like so long ago now, but seems like it had gone really quick. When i got my BFP i remember thinking i would never get to the 20week stage and that something would go wrong and now im just over a week away :happydance:



KatienSam said:


> I dont know how you ladies have done it, im driving myself mad with worry that little baby isnt going to stick! what can i do to keep myself busy?! im moving on saturday so you would think that would keep me busy enough lol xx

Just keep yourself busy and have little milestones rather than looking miles ahead. I wasnt even going to have an ealry 8 week scan as i meant that i wouldnt have got my 12week dating scan, i only got a 6 weeks early scan because of bleeding and i remember thinking it was going to be horrible waiting 8weeks. Dont spend the whole time thinking about the pregnancy as it will only make it go slower (i know its hard though). And also think positive as thinking negative will only stress you and baby out. Good luck when you do have you 8week scan :)


----------



## hannah76

hey ladies... 20 weeks seems like soooo far away due#1!! i can't imagine i'll ever get there... its hard not to think about the pregnancy all the time, but i agree its a good idea. 

i'm noticing i'm getting my energy back somewhat this week and am constantly hungry!! i really have to try and not eat myself into oblivion but its tempting!


----------



## KatienSam

i think once you start getting a bump the weeks start to fly past its just the initial few months when everything feels like its hanging in the balance!

3 weeks until my scan lol xx


----------



## MadamRose

hannah76 said:


> hey ladies... 20 weeks seems like soooo far away due#1!! i can't imagine i'll ever get there... its hard not to think about the pregnancy all the time, but i agree its a good idea.
> 
> i'm noticing i'm getting my energy back somewhat this week and am constantly hungry!! i really have to try and not eat myself into oblivion but its tempting!

Trust me i still can't imagin myself getting to 20 weeks and having my 20 week scan and its now only 7days away, this time in 7days my scan would have been done about 4 hours ago :happydance: 
Yes it is hard try and keep busy. I remember finding it really hard. if you cant keep your mind off it try to be positive rather than negative


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies so sorry been away am soooo tired!!

megg im really sorry huni :hugs:

tulip your scan is awsome. i had mine yesterday

https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/IMGP0490.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Adorable bean you have there, Kristie! :hugs: Thanks, btw!


----------



## magnolia09

Hey ladies! I was having some pain in my left side yesterday and today and was worried it might be ectopic again. Called the doctor and they sent me for bloodwork and an ultrasound today. HCG was almost 35,000 and I saw my little bean's heartbeat flickering away at 125 bpm right in my uterus where it belongs. :happydance: Everything was measuring perfectly and they said I'm 6 weeks 3 days, so they moved my due date up to January 3rd! :cloud9: My DH is away on business so I'm sad he couldn't be there to see it too, but he was sooooo happy when I called him. Just thought I'd share the good news! I'll have another ultrasound June 7th, but for now I feel so relieved!


----------



## hannah76

good news magnolia :)

and kristie... so cute!!


----------



## Wantabean

thanks girls. its such a relief!!! getting another scan at 16weeks so now i get to count down till then :D 

megg aparently we are super fertile after a loss so ill keep fingers crossed for you huni xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Kristie! I don't know exactly how hard I'll be trying this cycle. I'm more concerned with testing than trying... but I'm not exactly waiting either. Something stronger than NTNP, but less strong than "OMG! I have to catch it!" LOL


----------



## KatienSam

aww Megg, just relax and let mother nature do whats right. She will bless you soon xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I could count on Mother Nature, Katie! But, unfortunately, she's failing me. I think Mother Nature is part of the issue. I need Dr. Miracle to fix what she screwed up for me! LOL But, I'm working on it! I'll be very, very calm once all these tests hopefully pinpoint what's going wrong so that I can fix it! Don't worry about me! I have a new will and drive to get this figured out! I finally feel like someone is helping! I'll be back here in no time flat... and with a HEALTHY bean! I just might need the title extended to Feb or Mar! LOL


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: Megg, you are an incredible lady and I can't wait to see you back here.

So ladies, a quick question. Last time around with my MMC I had constant but light spotting from before my BFP until diagnosis at 11 weeks. Deep down I knew something was wrong but stupidly believed my midwife who said it would be fine as long as there was no cramping or clots. Anyway, this time around I am so pleased to say I haven't had a drop of spotting (apart from pink CM at 10dpo which I assume was IB). I'm very excited about this because its telling me that things might be ok this time! Starting to feel a bit nauseous, am ravenous all the time and have the pulling cramps I think are normal at this stage (4+5). Just one question, yesterday I had LOADS of CM. It was like EWCM, mostly clear but some a little cloudy. There's not so much today but I was just wondering if anyone else had it at this stage - Dr. Google informs me its probably the mucous plug forming...

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

triple B i had the loads of ewcm - its scary but normal

meg :hugs: 

tulip and kirsty lovely beans :)

i have a scan on monday will b 13+1 .... fingers crossed, that nudger is still ok x x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Third miscarriage confirmed this morning so I must leave you all. The very besy of luck though.


----------



## TripleB

I'm so so sorry Lamburai :hugs:. xxx


----------



## hb1

Hi All

Sorry to bother you but ......

I got my BFP on monday on a digi - have my mw appt set for 21/05 and 7 week scan 27/05. today I am just going 5 weeks ( last period 10/04 )

Since yesterday evening I have had a low dull backache in my lower back - could this be sinister? - my bbs are still sore tho???

I know really that no one can know but am starting to panic :( 

hx


----------



## TripleB

Hey hb1 - glad to see you're all organised with your MW and early scan. Your EDD will be one day before mine! I've called the docs and waiting for midwife to call me back with appointment and going to book a private scan for 8 weeks - scary times huh?

I think at this stage aches and pains are pretty usual - I have the pulling tummy cramps and the odd twinge in my back. If it becomes painful though I would mention it to your doctor. I did have backache before my MMC but it was severe and very painful - not at all like what you're describing. From what I understand although the beans are teeny tiny at this stage, the uterus is already beginning to expand so little niggles aren't unusual. Try not to panic hunni, keep an eye on it and remember that being relaxed is the best thing for your baby :hugs:. xxx


----------



## hb1

~Thanks TripleB - I was really trying to stay brave - have had expected type cramps at front but I always associate the dull back ache with the start of AF - equally tho - I visited my Sister yesterday with her 7 mth old and could have pulled it picking him up - i just wish I knew for sure!!!! I think I'll be worrying from here on in!!!!


----------



## hb1

Sorry - just read up - Lamburai - very sorry for you loss hx


----------



## TripleB

Yep constant yo-yo between joy and panic! I hope you don't mind me asking but what were the circumstances of your loss last time? Mine was MMC but there were signs from the beginning things weren't right. I'm telling myself in the absence of these all will be fine this time but I know that's not necessarily the case. To see a heartbeat at an early scan would really reassure me as there was just an empty sac at 11 weeks last time, measuring 7 weeks. What's the milestone you want to get past (apart from having a baby in your arms of course!) xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry to hear about your loss Lamburai :hugs:

I though something was wrong with my baby today. Had stabbing pain everytime i moved last night. So did my doppler this morning and 1st time i tried for 10 min and could find nothing. Normally i find it in 30 secs sogot really worried. did doppler again 20mins later after a shower and it was a clear as day to heart the heartbeat was no mistaking it. Naugthy baby scaring me like that.
5days til my 20week scan :yipee:


----------



## TripleB

Very naughty baby due! Maybe it knew that it had been naughty last night giving you that pain and was hiding this morning! Glad you're found him/her now - sounds like you've got a little bugger in there! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes normmally its really comfy right near my hip. I have to press hard to get it normally but always get it there clear and i was pressing with both hands in every position and nothing. Prob scared i was going to tell it off lol. 
Yes i can see me having a very naugthy baby. It already doesnt like veg as makes me hate them since i been preg, and not even born yet, i can see me having fun getting baby yo eat its veg.


----------



## hb1

hey TripleB

Last time I had my mw appt at 7 weeks Dec 8th - before I went I re-did a digi test which 3 weeks earlier had said 1-2 weeks and still said 1-2 weeks - the mw sent me straight to epu and the hcg blood tests conf the mc over the next 6 days - during which time I mc - it was the crappest birthday ever :( I don't know at what point the baby passed away so until I see my scan is all ok I will be a worry bug i think!!! I have been saying over and over that it is more likely ok than not but I do have a 50% chance of mc :( due to pcos...
hx


----------



## hb1

Have you got a scan booked TripleB?


----------



## TripleB

So like me, there is a lot riding on that early scan! I'm literally hovering over the booking page of the babybond website right now! I was going to wait until Monday (want to do a CD digi over the weekend in the hope I see 3+) but the Saturday I was looking at is booking up fast. There is an appointment on the previous Sunday when I'll be exactly 7 weeks. You've got yours for 7 weeks haven't you? Presumably you would be able to see a heartbeat then? Oh decisions......xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hi laides 
just butting in a but sorry. i wasnt going to have an early scan as would have meant i wasnt allowed a datiing scan at 12weeks. but i had bleeding at 5 and 6weeks so go an early scan ay 6 weeks, and baby had clear heartbeat when i had internal scan. But i have knwo of people not finding heartbeats until 8 weeks.
I hope everything goes well with both scan. 
triple B i think 7 weeks would be good time for a scan


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Due, that's really helpful. I think I might go for that Sunday appointment at 7 weeks. Makes me feel happier that its only another 3 weeks to wait! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes would you not be able to get one at your normal hospital? with your previous loss?


----------



## TripleB

Only if there is reason to suspect something is wrong, like spotting. You can't self-refer to our EPU, you need a GP or midwife referral. They won't refer me unless there's a problem or if I have a complete hissy fit but I don't want to get myself into a state about it (if you know what I mean). Have managed to convince my DH that its money well spent (well I hope so anyway!). xxx


----------



## MadamRose

TripleB said:


> Only if there is reason to suspect something is wrong, like spotting. You can't self-refer to our EPU, you need a GP or midwife referral. They won't refer me unless there's a problem or if I have a complete hissy fit but I don't want to get myself into a state about it (if you know what I mean). Have managed to convince my DH that its money well spent (well I hope so anyway!). xxx

Where i am you can have a scan at EPU any time from 8 weeks if you have had a previous miscarraige. But you dont get a 12 week scan if you have one of these. I was lucky in a way as had spotting at 6 weeks so couldnt be used as a dating scan so still got my 12week scan. In a way i would have prefered not having the spotting but allowed me to get early scan and dating scan on NHS


----------



## hb1

I got mine as I saw a consultant re my pcos following my mc and he said that I should have a 7 week scan - I will still have a 12-14 week scan too...


----------



## MadamRose

hb1 said:


> I got mine as I saw a consultant re my pcos following my mc and he said that I should have a 7 week scan - I will still have a 12-14 week scan too...

Thats good then at least you get a 7 week scan and a dating scan.


----------



## TripleB

So I booked it! Only 2 weeks on Sunday to wait! Then I remembered that DH is away the night before so need to check if he can get back in time for a 10am appointment :dohh:! That's interesting that your consultant recommended 7 weeks hb1, I'm going to follow what you do then as you're obviously being well advised! My dating scan will be at 12-13 weeks at the local health centre, all being well. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

TripleB said:


> So I booked it! Only 2 weeks on Sunday to wait! Then I remembered that DH is away the night before so need to check if he can get back in time for a 10am appointment :dohh:! That's interesting that your consultant recommended 7 weeks hb1, I'm going to follow what you do then as you're obviously being well advised! My dating scan will be at 12-13 weeks at the local health centre, all being well. xxx

Im sure everything will be well for both of you. glad you have booked your scan tripleB. I kept thinking the worse after having missed miscarriage, baby died at 7 didnt realise til 11. I was so scared and worried this time. 
Even after seeing my baby at 6 weeks i still worried when it got close to my 12week scan. I cried in the waiting room, and when the sonographer asked me if i was ok, and when i saw my baby. For some reason i found it harder at my 12week scan other than my early scan. 
The best thing is to be positive, as being negative stresses you and baby out :)


----------



## TripleB

You're absolutely right Due, I'm worried stiff but trying to stay positive. I suppose there is nothing we can do about it and what will be will be to a certain extent. Your MMC was exactly the same as mine dates wise - found out at 11 weeks but sac measured 7 weeks. However, they're not sure if there was ever a heartbeat (they think the fetal pole was reabsorbed by my body as it was 4 weeks later) so to see one in a fortnight's time will be fantastic! I'm sure once that is over and all being well, I'll start stressing over the 12 week one! xxx


----------



## hb1

It's good to have something to work for but on a shorter term than the 12 week scan!!


----------



## Wantabean

i agree with you Due i had 5 scans and was howling and crying at every1 then wen it came to my 12week scan i could barely move or speak lol i was so bliming terrified lol i hope they get easier lol i have another scan 3weeks on tuesday and it would be great to relax and enjoy this one properly lol 

how are you girls doing today? xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Im knocking but just visiting at the moment to scared to move in yet as i need to see it on my scan in the right place !

Got one booked for 28th May but I start my heparin injections next Wednesday 19th. So ill just visit from time to time till then if thats ok....

Im 4 weeks exactly today - 10dpo !


----------



## TripleB

Hey fluffy - glad you came in. That's you, me and hb1 with early scans within a few days of each other so you're in good company. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

TripleB said:


> You're absolutely right Due, I'm worried stiff but trying to stay positive. I suppose there is nothing we can do about it and what will be will be to a certain extent. Your MMC was exactly the same as mine dates wise - found out at 11 weeks but sac measured 7 weeks. However, they're not sure if there was ever a heartbeat (they think the fetal pole was reabsorbed by my body as it was 4 weeks later) so to see one in a fortnight's time will be fantastic! I'm sure once that is over and all being well, I'll start stressing over the 12 week one! xxx

Yes TBH my 20week scan is on 19th may and im freeking out about that thinking something will be wrong. But i know i have to be positive so i am also. I am also very excited. I think once something has gone wrong once no matter when it happened last time you worry more all the way through the next time. i dont think having 3 bleeds at the start helped as i just freeked out every time.

Aww they never told me that, they just said that baby was 7 weeks and had no heartbeat. TBH its all a bit of a daze.

Im sure you scan will be perfect. its amazing to see how diffrent they are from 6/7 weeks to 12 weeks i couldn't beleive it tbh, so i think i will be shocked when i see the 12-20 week change


----------



## MadamRose

fluffyblue said:


> Im knocking but just visiting at the moment to scared to move in yet as i need to see it on my scan in the right place !
> 
> Got one booked for 28th May but I start my heparin injections next Wednesday 19th. So ill just visit from time to time till then if thats ok....
> 
> Im 4 weeks exactly today - 10dpo !

Hope all goes well good luck with the scan


----------



## KatienSam

ooo all this talk of scans!!! I can have one whenever i like for viability but with my miscarriage i saw a heartbeat at 7+1 and baby died at 7+6 :( so i was going to wait until 8 weeks (chance of miscarriage drops a bit after 8 weeks) but if my dates are only a day out i will still worry as i would be at 7+6?!?!? so my DH has said to wait until 9 weeks... but we are on holiday then so i would have to wait until 10 weeks... eeeeek! dont know what to do! xx


----------



## MadamRose

KatienSam said:


> ooo all this talk of scans!!! I can have one whenever i like for viability but with my miscarriage i saw a heartbeat at 7+1 and baby died at 7+6 :( so i was going to wait until 8 weeks (chance of miscarriage drops a bit after 8 weeks) but if my dates are only a day out i will still worry as i would be at 7+6?!?!? so my DH has said to wait until 9 weeks... but we are on holiday then so i would have to wait until 10 weeks... eeeeek! dont know what to do! xx

When do you go on hol? Could you not have it when your 8+ 2 or +3 or will you be on hol by then. i had my 12 week scan at 11weeks +6 and she said it was just the same as having it at 12 weeks so i would say if you cant have it then i would go for 8 week as you dont want to be worrying until 10 weeks do you? just my advice


----------



## Tulip

Welcome hb1. Lambs, again I'm so sorry.here for you always.

Fluffy - OMFG!!!!!! I am so excited and hopeful for you my darling. Beside you every step of the way xxxxxx


----------



## hannah76

welcome fluffy and hb1!!! congrats! :yipee: good luck with your scan next week fluffy :)

i am feeling good today, went swimming again then needed a nap while visiting the folks! lol... only 3 days until my scan now! yay!!


----------



## Wantabean

ooo you must be so excited hannah!!! xx


----------



## hannah76

oooh i can't wait!!! after this scan i get to tell the world that i am preggo! i never got to do that last time, which in the end was good i guess, but i feel like i missed out somehow. it did happen but hardly anyone knew... you know? pleeeeease let the little one be ok, because i've almost convinced myself that this baby is for keeps. i'll be even more devastated than last time if its not the case!!!


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i was the same. i reached my first dating scan and now i want to tell the world lol 

im sure things will be great for you. it was the most amazing thing i have ever seen. i am really excited for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## hannah76

thank you! i am going to tell the grocery checkout girl, the mailman, random people on the street... anyone who will make eye contact with me!!!


----------



## Wantabean

haha i am the same. like actually anyone in hearing range lol garry walks by strangers wen with me and tells them im pg lol its embarressing but cute lol xx


----------



## hannah76

so you're telling people now too? that's great :) can i ask did you make it this far along with your losses? so sorry to see what you've been through...


----------



## Wantabean

no. first couple i found out at 12week scan but have had early scans that diagnoised the rest. in a way there has been some good come out of my mcs coz i have had 6 scans so far and i am booked in for another 3 :happydance: have you had any losses sorry?
haha yeah i have told just a few people :rofl: xx


----------



## hannah76

i have had one loss - i had a mmc diagnosed at my 12 week scan, but bubs only made it to 9 weeks. if i look back, all my symptoms dissapeared at that time so i'm feeling really hopeful for this one... getting those shooting growing pains in my uterus i never had before, and hips still sore and get out of breath super easy. are you still having symptoms?


----------



## Wantabean

sorry for your loss. its never easy and such a horrible thing to go through. yeah they should be calming down now lol but this week they seem to be worse lol have sickness and my tablets arent working anymore lol super tired so napping loads and now awake coz slept all day lol still cant find food that i want to eat either. what symptoms are you having? im watching superskinny v supersize and its making me feel quessy lol
my name is Kirstie btw lol


----------



## hannah76

aw, sux you're still feeling sick! we have almost the same due date!! fun :) i'm still tired and napping every day but i find that i'm not quite as tired as i was... no more sickness but still get too many headaches. and i can eat anything in sight!!

i was wondering why you were still awake! hope you find something palatable so you can get to bed


----------



## TripleB

Hey Hannah and Wantabean, exciting times for your 12 week scans and being able to tell the world! Hannah - have you you told anyone or have you managed to keep it under wraps all this time? So hard! If everything is ok at our early scan I think we might tell our nearest and dearest i.e. the ones that knew about our MMC.

I did my CB digi today which I managed to resist doing all week after getting my BFP last Sunday and it said 3+ (see avatar) :yipee:. I know if doesn't mean everything is OK but it's a step in the right direction so that will do me for PMA today!

I'm so glad its the weekend, another week down - I'm wishing my life away!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

I am so excited to see these scans girls! Whoop!


----------



## MadamRose

I had such a scare last night. i woke up at about 12am. and had a horrible pain in my belly. I didn't have a clue what it was. As i laid there it got worse and worse. I tried lying on my side, that made it worse, lying on my back rubbing belly was only thing that helped in the slightst. it got that bad it felt exactly like i was having another MC. Then i felt like i was bleeding and i went and cheaked nothing. took so paracetomal. And just laid in bed crying, rubing my belly. And i must have fell asleep in the end, dont remember when though. and woke up this morning and pain was gone, and i did a doppler and baby is fine. 
I dont know why i was in so much pain. But im just glad my baby is ok. I dont think i have ever been so afraid in my life


----------



## hb1

That must have been so scary - so glad all is well this morning :)

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes it was. I'm just relaved baby is ok, to me thats the main thing tomorow.
Its really made me want my 20week scan now, but only 4 days to go


----------



## fluffyblue

I dont know if I can do this.... 

Im so scared ive tested god knows how many times today did a test this morning that was lighter than yesterday and for me that was it I was screaming at hubby "why me" "why does'nt he like me up there". I eventually calmed down then did a test this afternoon and it was darker than yesterdays AND this mornings, I just dont get it.

Im convinced that by taking my progesterone im prolonging the agony im exactly 4 weeks today and 11dpo I know its really really early as I only got my implantation dip at 8dpo.

I really am 99.9% convinced its going to be another miscarriage. Hubby has taken my thermometer off me now which is irrelevant anyway as being on the prog supp it makes it high !!

I wanna lock myself up in a room and scream and im wishing I hadnt done this now :-(


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hun you can do it you just have to try and be positive i know how hard it is though. The more you think things are gonna go wrong the more likely they will as you will be adding extra stress to yours and babys body by thinking this, i was told this by my doctor. Just try and be as positive as you can. you have had psotive tests stop taking any now, as then you have no extra reason to worry :D :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

I know that everyone is telling me the same, and I do appear all calm with hubbs most of the time, I know I have a scan booked for two weeks and im seeing the consultant on wednesday to start my meds so its al rolling im just so damaged by all the miscarriages i dont think i will ever relax till my baby is in my arms xx


----------



## MadamRose

fluffyblue said:


> I know that everyone is telling me the same, and I do appear all calm with hubbs most of the time, I know I have a scan booked for two weeks and im seeing the consultant on wednesday to start my meds so its al rolling im just so damaged by all the miscarriages i dont think i will ever relax till my baby is in my arms xx

Yes it is hard but at least you have got your 1st mile stone to look forward to. and least you are being well looked after


----------



## Tulip

Heather, you know as well as anyone that two tests from the same pack can have different levels of dye in them. The prog is NOT prolonging the agony, it is supporting your healthy uterine bean. You can do this hon, it's going to feel like forever but you'll get there xxx


----------



## hannah76

TripleB said:


> Hey Hannah and Wantabean, exciting times for your 12 week scans and being able to tell the world! Hannah - have you you told anyone or have you managed to keep it under wraps all this time? So hard!
> 
> xxx

i've told my family, my 2 best friends and my boss... that's it, so i can't wait to tell everyone else at work and random peole! it has been so hard to not say anything

due#1, so sorry you had a scare this morning!! could it have been trapped gas? i know that's painful and has doubled me over before...


----------



## MadamRose

hannah76 said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hannah and Wantabean, exciting times for your 12 week scans and being able to tell the world! Hannah - have you you told anyone or have you managed to keep it under wraps all this time? So hard!
> 
> xxx
> 
> i've told my family, my 2 best friends and my boss... that's it, so i can't wait to tell everyone else at work and random peole! it has been so hard to not say anything
> 
> due#1, so sorry you had a scare this morning!! could it have been trapped gas? i know that's painful and has doubled me over before...Click to expand...

yes maybe, its the only thing i can think of, ive started n some pregnancy vitamins and they have changed my stools (sorry tmi) so it might be linked but i dont know :shrug: but best explanation


----------



## hb1

Fluffy - could your consultant be convinced in to monitoring the hcg while you wait for your scan?


----------



## hannah76

fluffy... sorry you're freaking out... i know its so hard, but all we can do is try and be positive! relaxing is good for little baby :) take care of yourself... its out of our hands now so all we can do is sit back and treat our bodies well. i know easier said than done sometimes... :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

hannah76 said:


> fluffy... sorry you're freaking out... i know its so hard, but all we can do is try and be positive! relaxing is good for little baby :) take care of yourself... its out of our hands now so all we can do is sit back and treat our bodies well. i know easier said than done sometimes... :hugs:

it might just be me but do you have a scan coming up soon?


----------



## Megg33k

fluffyblue said:


> I dont know if I can do this....
> 
> Im so scared ive tested god knows how many times today did a test this morning that was lighter than yesterday and for me that was it I was screaming at hubby "why me" "why does'nt he like me up there". I eventually calmed down then did a test this afternoon and it was darker than yesterdays AND this mornings, I just dont get it.
> 
> Im convinced that by taking my progesterone im prolonging the agony im exactly 4 weeks today and 11dpo I know its really really early as I only got my implantation dip at 8dpo.
> 
> I really am 99.9% convinced its going to be another miscarriage. Hubby has taken my thermometer off me now which is irrelevant anyway as being on the prog supp it makes it high !!
> 
> I wanna lock myself up in a room and scream and im wishing I hadnt done this now :-(

Hey, you! It CANNOT always go wrong! There is no reason why this can't the your sticky bean! There's no reason why this one can't be a fighter! I can't tell you 100% that everything will be okay... I wish I could... but this little bean needs you to have just a little shred of faith in him/her that he/she will grow big and strong so as to join your family in about 8 months! :hugs:



fluffyblue said:


> I know that everyone is telling me the same, and I do appear all calm with hubbs most of the time, I know I have a scan booked for two weeks and im seeing the consultant on wednesday to start my meds so its al rolling im just so damaged by all the miscarriages i dont think i will ever relax till my baby is in my arms xx

We're all damaged... in one way or another. I'm scared of U/S machines. I tend to blame them for all my problems... even though I know its me that's broken, not the machine! I feel like I would have just gone on to have a happy & healthy baby if I'd never gotten a scan! How stupid is that! So, we're all damaged! Just remember that we're all here for you... and we all love you and will be supporting you 100% throughout your journey... no matter where it leads. All we can do is hope (and pray, if that's your thing) that it ends in a happy place with a beautiful, screaming baby! Every BFP is a new beginning... a new chance for hope, goodness, fairness, and happiness! This one only just started... And you're going to be doing everything in your power to nurture it with everything it possibly needs! You just make sure that you hold your head high and enjoy the journey in between the bouts of terror... even if its just for a few seconds! :flower:


----------



## Tulip

I reckon the vits+gas are to blame Due... sorry you had a scare.... terrifying. Lots of love xx


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> I reckon the vits+gas are to blame Due... sorry you had a scare.... terrifying. Lots of love xx

Thanks i though they might be. i think my body just likes to scare me, espcially now im getting close my my scan. im getting very excited but also having the bad thoughts which people have anyway even if they havent lost a baby in the past which doesnt make it any easier


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: Due. I know it's hard but you've got so far already! :yipee:


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> :hugs: Due. I know it's hard but you've got so far already! :yipee:

yes exaclty i only ever dreamed on getting her, i think i will be better once i have had my scan, and also got to 24 weeks and am viable.


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: fluffy, I can't add anything that hasn't already been said but try to relax, visualise yourself with your baby in your arms and know that we're here for you on the difficult days.

Sorry you had a scare due and glad it's settled down now - what was I saying about it being a little bugger...!

I managed to get through a night with my family without the secret slipping out (want to see that heartbeat first) G&T minus the G looks exactly the same thankfully!

xxx


----------



## hb1

Hi again - please can you add me - I did my 2nd digi today and got 2-3 weeks so a bit happier knowing hcg is at least going up - my due date is 16th Jan - although this is based on last period and think I might be a couple of days behind based on ov :) 

hx


----------



## Tulip

No probs H I'll do it when I'm next on the laptop x


----------



## TripleB

Glad your HCG is on the up hb1! Tulip hun can you move my EDD to 16th according to my ov date and my fictional LMP! I'd be over 6 weeks if I had 28 day cycles - wishful thinking! xxx


----------



## hb1

Thanks Tulip :) 
Hey TripleB - on a real countdown to the scan now :) v exciting!!

I'm doing my next digi on Friday before mw appt - fxd for 3+ - although as my 2-3 means hcg is anywhere between 200 - 2000, if it were only 200 today the doubling rule would mean it wouldn't be over 2000 in 5 days time so won't let it panic me - I say that now but I would prob feel different if that is the case on Friday!!


----------



## lolly25

Hey all :flower:
Not been around for a while as trying to keep my mind off the big day on tuesday, got my booking in scan at hospital , this is the exact same time i mmc last time :cry: i know for today my beany babe is ok as i heard babe on my sonicaid this morning :happydance:

Megg and lambrini im so sorry to hear your news :hugs::hugs:

Tulip Glad your scan went really well :happydance:

Fluffy and hb1 congrats :thumbup:


----------



## hannah76

hb1 - yay! glad the test showed an increase in hcg... super exciting!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls, feeling slightly better today - got a new test and its a lot darker ! I will stop testing eventually I promise.

HB - I would ask for HCG tests but I think it would make me worse, I can handle knowing I got to wait two weeks thats the easy part I think if I had to wait each day for the news it would be worse, hubby and I have talked and we both agree with this.

Megg - I do have some faith but its really hard I just want this so bad but am sick of being heartbroken its inbuilt in me now and I hate feeling like it. 

Thanks for all your wishes I will try to behave promise


----------



## hb1

It's horrible isn't it - and when you've been so much feeling like this is totally normal unfortunatley.

At least 2 weeks isn't too long - feels like a milennia now but you'll get there!

hx


----------



## TripleB

I'm waivering again on my scan date. DH really wants to get one at 8 weeks rather than 7 but I just want to know what's going on in there! Oh what to do! We want to tell a selected few if it's good news and he thinks we'll be more confident at 8 weeks, which is probably true. If only I could find a way to fast forward the next few weeks! x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks Lolly! :hugs:

Heather - I don't blame you! And, I know that you have some faith. Its just that you sounded like you needed a bit of a pep talk! There's plenty of us in here to have lots and lots of hope for you on the days that you can't find it! :)

Louise - 8 week U/S's look significantly more like a baby (sorta) than 7 weeks. It really depends on what will put your mind to ease the best. Have you checked out pics of each to see what would make you feel the most confident?


----------



## TripleB

I did a quick google on scan images and you're right, 8 weeks is more babylike (still looks like a little alien though!). DH is putting his foot down "I though we decided on this" I'm like "I'm a hormonal wrecK likely to change my mind as often as I need to pee i.e. A LOT!". Think I'll call the clinic tomorrow to change the appointment. Once its done I'll feel better about it and its less than 3 weeks now if I go for a Saturday. xxx


----------



## Tulip

Lou once you see a hb at 8weeks, mc risk drops to 3%. If you can hold out it'll be a massive confidence boost.

Will go log on to pc now and sort out the EDDs
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Hb1 glad your levels are going up.
Hope your scan goes well lolly :)
Mine is on we'd it's super close now, and I've started to have the dreams about the scan not good, in dream found out was a lil girl but they didn't cheak baby out, freaked me out even though I knows it's only a dream, wonder if it is a little girl I'm having though. 
Good luck to all people waiting for scans soon


----------



## TripleB

Tulip said:


> Lou once you see a hb at 8weeks, mc risk drops to 3%. If you can hold out it'll be a massive confidence boost.
> 
> Will go log on to pc now and sort out the EDDs
> xx


Thanks hun, that's the confidence boost we need. Will be straight down to the EPU if there any signs things aren't right anyway so I think we can hold out. It already feels so different to my doomed pregnancy so I'm trying to stay confident and think positively! xxx


----------



## KatyKat

Hi girls, 

Thought I'd check back in seeing as i've been without a computer for a few days. Hope you're all feeling well, or at least as well as it's possible to feel when you're preggers!

Is anyone finding it difficult to find a comfortable position to sleep in? I'm really struggling right now, and I can't understand why, as it's not like there's a bump or anything to get in the way yet, am half thinking it must all be in my head? :blush:

K


----------



## Tulip

Katy I was exactly the same at 8 weeks, it's been a bit better the last few nights though so I'm hoping to get a few weeks of good sleep in before the bump appears. I sleep on my side and find it much more comfortable to have the underneath leg straight and the top leg bent otherwise it really feels like I'm squishing my uterus.

OK, scans for the week - best of luck to Hannah for tomorrow, Lolly for Tuesday and Due for Wednesday. Eeek! So exciting!

And todays congrats, while I'm on the PC... 
Happy 14 weeks Laura :wohoo:
Happy 13 weeks Jo :yipee:
Happy 5 weeks Louise and H :wohoo:

Apologies to those I missed, not been on the computer all week and checking out different pages is a nightmare on the phone!

Heather, glad you;re feeling a bit calmer sweetie - don't promise to behave, we're here to listen to your ravings and have all ranted on this thread!

Love to all xx


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks I just want it to come now, so I see baby is ok and stop worrying so much. Good luck 2 other 2 ladies with scans :D


----------



## hannah76

omg i'm so excited for my scan tomorrow i am almost squealing with joy!! i just tried to have a nap but couldn't sleep... hope i can sleep tonight!! eeeeeeee!

katy, my back is killing me all day so when i get into bed i am not comfy unless there's a pillow between my legs. i've heard there's a cheap preggo pillow at walmart so i'm going to have to check that out on payday i think :)

tripleB, i hope your scan date comes quickly, whenever you decide to go :flower: i know the agony waiting is rough...


----------



## hb1

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Hannah :)

hx


----------



## Wantabean

hannah what time is your scan? am really excited for you!!! xxx


----------



## TripleB

Good luck Hannah - will look forward to seeing pics!

I've changed my scan to the following week so will be 7+6. Must stop thinking about it now!

Am feeling a little sick this morning - might be something to do with the enormous piece of carrot cake I've just eaten though!

xxx


----------



## emmajayne

lots of scan going on :thumbup:

I have my nuchal scan tom am now really nervous. Do u get told anything at scan? Will i get pic? Looking forward to seeing baby though:thumbup:


----------



## hannah76

hi gals :) my scan is 6 hours and i am so excited!! also nervous because i've gotten myself so excited and almost convinced things are going to be fine, so if they aren't then i don't know how i'll cope... a few hours of work then my appt in the afternoon then i'll have to somehow go back to work afterwards! eek!

good luck at your scna tomorrow emmajayne! i can't comment much on what happens in the uk because i'm in canada, but i do know they give you a pic, that's how all the ladies here get to scan them into their siggies :)

have a great day ladies and see you in a bit!


----------



## MadamRose

hannah76 said:


> hi gals :) my scan is 6 hours and i am so excited!! also nervous because i've gotten myself so excited and almost convinced things are going to be fine, so if they aren't then i don't know how i'll cope... a few hours of work then my appt in the afternoon then i'll have to somehow go back to work afterwards! eek!
> 
> good luck at your scna tomorrow emmajayne! i can't comment much on what happens in the uk because i'm in canada, but i do know they give you a pic, that's how all the ladies here get to scan them into their siggies :)
> 
> have a great day ladies and see you in a bit!

Hope your scan goes well im sure it will. And remember if you have any questions at all dont be afraid to ask them they wont mind :thumbup:


----------



## lolly25

Hi girls just popped in, thanks to all wishing me well for tomoz, im so excited but scared and apprehensive at the same time. Ive got an exam in the morning and trying my best to revise with no luck x
Hope everyones scans go well, looking forward to seeing the pics x x

P.s can you put me down for the 7th December thanks x


----------



## hb1

Good luck Lolly :)

7th December is my b-day too :)


----------



## MadamRose

good luck lolly i know exactly how your feeling as im the same about my 20 week scan


----------



## hb1

Has anyone had restless legs? My only sympton so far was sore bbs ( for which I was so grateful for - didn't have that in my last pg ) - but today I have been exhausted, peeing a lot and now I'm sat down this evening and my legs have gone crazy - can this be to do with pg ? have never had it before?

hx


----------



## hb1

emmajayne said:


> lots of scan going on :thumbup:
> 
> I have my nuchal scan tom am now really nervous. Do u get told anything at scan? Will i get pic? Looking forward to seeing baby though:thumbup:

Good luck :)

hx


----------



## Tulip

H I have had real trouble finding a comfy leg position the whole way through.

Emma, good luck at your scan - they'll check major anatomy and size and check the brain appears normal. They should explain what they're doing as they go, but some leave it to the end as they're concentrating hard while scanning. Might take some prodding of your belly to get bubz in the right position to measure the nuchal fold at the back of the neck (Munch was VERY naughty in that respect). You should get a couple of pics but may have to pay - worth taking a stash of pound coins in case (our hosp does 2 pics for 6 quid).

Good luck Lolly too. Will update the list when next on the computer x

Hannah - where are you????


----------



## emmajayne

thank you Tulip x


----------



## hannah76

yaaaaaaaay!!!! :dance:

scan went awesome and everything is looking good :) measuring right on target and a heartrate of 171 bpm! :cloud9: soooo releived! i just spammed facebook with the good news and it feels great to be "out" as pregnant now... :rofl: what a releif!!
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks gestation may 17 2010 B.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TripleB

Woohoo! Great news Hannah and fab pic of the little one! Enjoy telling the world hun and congratulations! xxx


----------



## blondee

hb1 said:


> Has anyone had restless legs? My only sympton so far was sore bbs ( for which I was so grateful for - didn't have that in my last pg ) - but today I have been exhausted, peeing a lot and now I'm sat down this evening and my legs have gone crazy - can this be to do with pg ? have never had it before?
> 
> hx

Definitely!!! Well, i am having it too anyway! It's just awful :growlmad:

How are you all doing, ladies? Sorry i've not checked in for ages, but i have had some time back home and was frantically trying to buy up a whole maternity wardrobe as i fit into nothing but my flip flops :happydance:

So, are you all well? Nice scan pics, btw!! I cannot see enough liccle bubba pics :happydance:

Love,

Michelle :hugs:


----------



## magnolia09

hannah76 said:


> yaaaaaaaay!!!! :dance:
> 
> scan went awesome and everything is looking good :) measuring right on target and a heartrate of 171 bpm! :cloud9: soooo releived! i just spammed facebook with the good news and it feels great to be "out" as pregnant now... :rofl: what a releif!!

GREAT PIC! Glad everything went so well :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Nice one Hannah - and great pic too! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Great pic, Hannah! Glad you got to tell everyone! :)


----------



## hb1

yey Hannah !!!!! - your bean is def more baby shaped now :) Fabulous pic :)


----------



## fluffyblue

I got my 2-3 weeks on Digi at 4+3 !!


----------



## TripleB

Good stuff fluffy! Sounds like everything is as it should be right now! x


----------



## hannah76

awesome news fluffy!


----------



## JoeyTT01

Hi,

I got my BFP last week after having a MMC in February. I am now due 15th Jan, 5+3 I think and very scared!

I went to the doctors this morning and burst into tears when she asked me if it was my first pregnancy......which took me by surprise as I haven't cried for a while about it all. The doctor was pretty useless and said 'well 1 in 3 pregnancies end in miscarriage'....great comfort!

Just got to wait for the midwife to get in touch and hopefully I'll have an early scan. Last time I went for my 12 week scan and my baby hadn't made it beyond 7 weeks. I'm petrified of having another scan!

Jo xx


----------



## TripleB

Hi Jo, congratulations and nice to see you here. I'm due 16th Jan so at the same early stage. My MMC was in October and in very similar circumstances - no growth beyond 7 weeks at 11 week scan.

I don't like the sound of your doctor at all. I didn't even bother to see mine, just called the surgery to put down my details for the midwife and waiting for a call with details of the appointment. I'm sure when I go through it with her there will be tears.

I know exactly what you mean about being petrified of having a scan. We've booked a private one for 8 weeks so at least it won't be in the same place as that day when we got that awful news.

Try to ignore the miscarriage statistics (I'm not sure which ones are true anymore). This is a fresh start and there's every reason to be hopeful. Look forward to sharing the next 8 months with you.

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

My 20 week scan is tomorrow i am so scared and so excited at the same time its unreal, never thought i would get here


----------



## TripleB

Yay due, its almost here! I'm sure it will be perfect, can't wait to see the pics! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

hannah76 said:


> yaaaaaaaay!!!! :dance:
> 
> scan went awesome and everything is looking good :) measuring right on target and a heartrate of 171 bpm! :cloud9: soooo releived! i just spammed facebook with the good news and it feels great to be "out" as pregnant now... :rofl: what a releif!!

Congrats on your news so glad hun :yipee:


----------



## hannah76

welcome jo! i hope you get your early scan... i know i was so releived to have a scan at 9 weeks at my first appt. 

yay, due#1 i can't wait for your scan pix tomorrow!! any guesses for the gender?


----------



## MadamRose

hannah76 said:


> welcome jo! i hope you get your early scan... i know i was so releived to have a scan at 9 weeks at my first appt.
> 
> yay, due#1 i can't wait for your scan pix tomorrow!! any guesses for the gender?

thanks. Me and OH both think girl, ive already started saying she will feel guilty if its a boy now :blush: and had 3 people tell us its a girl from the 12week scan (dunno how they can tell as nu isnt visable) and most other people think girl, other than about 3. So we will see if im right tomorrow im so excited and a little bit aprehensive


----------



## hb1

Good luck Due :) looking forward to the pics :)


----------



## hb1

Good stuff Fluffy :)


----------



## Tulip

Hey girls! Welcome to you Jo, looking forward to sharing the journey with you.

Have updated EDDs where necessary - let me know if I've missed anything. Fluffy, just let me known when you feel confident enough to be added :kiss: Fab news about the 2-3 that hcg is _rocketing_!

Lolly and Emma, hope scans went well xx
Good luck for tomorrow Due, I know it's scary. You will be SO relieved tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

yes, tomorrow will be amazing as also half way there. Yay will then be able to say i have less time to wait that i have been pregnant for :yippe:
I am also looking forward to 4 weeks tomorrow when i will be viable i may stop worrying so much then


----------



## hb1

JoeyTT01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my BFP last week after having a MMC in February. I am now due 15th Jan, 5+3 I think and very scared!
> 
> I went to the doctors this morning and burst into tears when she asked me if it was my first pregnancy......which took me by surprise as I haven't cried for a while about it all. The doctor was pretty useless and said 'well 1 in 3 pregnancies end in miscarriage'....great comfort!
> 
> Just got to wait for the midwife to get in touch and hopefully I'll have an early scan. Last time I went for my 12 week scan and my baby hadn't made it beyond 7 weeks. I'm petrified of having another scan!
> 
> Jo xx

Hey Jo - am due 16th Jan too - we can all be scared and paranoid together - looking forward to a heavily pregnant, uncomfortable christmas :)

These drs really need to sort themselves out - what on earth was the point of that comment!!

Having a 7 week scan - fxd we all have fab pics to show off soon :)

hx


----------



## Tulip

Oooh I am _gagging_ for more scan pics off you lot :D

Looked at baby gaga earlier realised it put Munch into the 4th box so thought I'd celebrate and use the ticker - further than we've ever been, yay!


----------



## hb1

your little munch is able to smile now - crazy :)

hx


----------



## Tulip

And squint like his mummy :rofl:


----------



## hb1

and frown like daddy when mummy's hormones are playing up :)


----------



## Tulip

I knew there was a reason he agreed to work late these past 2 days :haha:


----------



## emmajayne

Hi guys . i went for for my nt scan and they now say im 13 weeks :thumbup: thought i was 12 weeks 2 days so now edd of 23rd November. My crl is 66.8 mm and my nt is 1.40 mm they said ok and had blood dones today. Im still buzzing from scan. baby wud not wake up lol had to walk about, roll around cough prods all good fun, baby kept bringing his arm up almost pushing us away awhhhh! 

Am i second tri now? i feel so chuffed today :flower::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## hannah76

emma, that's great news!! 

some places call 12 weeks 2nd tri, others (like baby gaga) use 13+3... bnb 2nd tri forum says 14 wks so :shrug: for some reason i won't feel like i'm in 2nd tri until 14 weeks so that's what i'm going with... so you choose!! ahha


----------



## emmajayne

im in the inbetween lol


----------



## Tulip

Fantastic news Emma I'll try and update EDDs again tomorrow.

It's my understanding that 2nd tri begins at 13+1, the beginning of your 14th week. There are so many different ways of counting it, just move over if you're ready - you have a happy, healthy baby so I say go for it! xx


----------



## TripleB

Fab news emmajayne, must be a great feeling! Love your avatar, awwww sleepy baby - cuteness. xxx


----------



## hannah76

we're in the 1.5 trimester :haha:


----------



## lolly25

Evening Girls
Well im back from my scan and booking in visit and im on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:, Baby looked gorgeous and had a strong heartbeat, didnt see loads of movement as babe was 'resting' x x Sonographer happy thou as all looks well. Oh and my due date has been moved from 7th December to 3rd December x x :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:

Gorgeous Babe


----------



## hannah76

oh wow.. congrats lolly! soooo cute!! i love seeing people's scan pix, thanks for sharing :)

also, i found this website to calculate trimesters if you're interested!



> The three basic ways to calculate trimesters
> There are basically three ways of dividing up a pregnancy into the three trimesters; they are by:
> Development, Gestation, Conception. They give different dates for when the second trimester begins and for when the third trimester begins. Your health care provider might prefer to use the Development method, while another Midwife or Doctor may use the Gestation method.
> I am sure they do that just to confuse pregnant women.
> Development:
> This uses actual developmental stages to divide up a pregnancy. From LMP to 12 weeks the embryo develops all the major organs and becomes a fetus. From 12 weeks to 27 weeks the fetus continues developing and reaches viability. From 27 weeks on the fetus finishes development and prepares for delivery. Here the second trimester begins at 12w 0d and the third at 27w 0d.
> Gestation:
> With this method you take the 40 weeks of gestation and divide by three. Here the second trimester begins at 13w 3d and the third at 26w 6d.
> Conception:
> This method is where you take the 38 weeks of post conception development, divide by three, and add two weeks. Here the second trimester begins at 14w 5d and the third at 27w 3d.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> No matter what method is used; a pregnancy has a beginning, middle and end. *You can use the trimester dates from your Doctor, a book or a website, whichever you feel most comfortable with. *


----------



## hannah76

ok, so i pick 13w3d, so may 28th and i'm in 2nd tri! how exciting is that???


----------



## MadamRose

I am so scared been up since 5am and managed to be sick twice :( just hope everything goes well today. will update you all this evening :)


----------



## TripleB

Congrats lolly! Great pic and a few days off the wait - perfect! Good luck today due, can't wait to see your little ones pic. Late Nov/early Dec is going to be a VERY busy time on this thread, I just hope I'm sat here with a lovely big bump reading all your birth stories!

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Im sure you will be triple B. i am due quite early on as im due in october. So will have to keep cheaking back in on you all, if you will still have me in october :D

Will def post pics and hopefully will know if its :blue: , :pink: im guessing :pink: but not sure why


----------



## Tulip

Wooooh good luck Due! It's all gonna be fine xxx


----------



## hb1

Yey to Lolly and Emma's scans !!! :) glad everything went so well :)

Good luck Due :)

How exciting !!!!

hx


----------



## emmajayne

good look due. 
Thanks Tulip xx


----------



## hb1

ps I feel sick this morning - yeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## hannah76

yay for feeling sick hb1! its reassuring, eh? :)

good luck, due!! can't wait to find out if its a boy or girl you're having!!

i get to take my scan pic in today and tell my coworkers i'm preggo! so excited for that!! it's been so hard keeping it a secret... pretty sure some have guessed already, but i will thoroughly enjoy telling them myself :cloud9:


----------



## TripleB

Yay Hannah - can't wait for that day! Enjoy every minute of it!

Sicky feeling here too hb1 - hope it means our beans due on the same day are doing well!

xxx


----------



## Lucky777

I'm due around 18 jan 2010


----------



## hb1

Yey Lucky - due around the same time!! very exciting!! :)

hx


----------



## Lucky777

hb1 said:


> Yey Lucky - due around the same time!! very exciting!! :)
> 
> hx

yay congrats may our babies be healthy and kept safe:hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Well saw my consultant today - got my Clexane and done first one today (didnt really hurt)

Just gotta wait 10 days now.......


----------



## lolly25

Aww thanks girls, good luck Due for todayx


----------



## MadamRose

Hi scan went pretty well we are on team:yellow: baby decided it would lie in a bad position with legs crossed, which i aint too bothered about, and we think we will now stay on team yellow as baby obviously doesnt want us to know. also got to go back for another scan, as couldnt get mesurements of the back because of the position. Also there was a slight problem with the bowel which is proberly linked to leeding in early pregnancy and will hopefully be gone by the next scan


https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Scans/CIMG2736.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Scans/CIMG2734.jpg
crossed legs
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Scans/CIMG2732.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Scans/CIMG2729.jpg


----------



## hb1

lovely pics Due - tenacious bean :) good luck trying to get him or her not to jump in all the muddiest puddles on the way home in a few years time :) !!

hx


----------



## MadamRose

exactly lol thanlks x


----------



## TripleB

Hey due, fab piccies. When will your next scan be? Lucky you will get to see baby again, I wonder if you'll stay on team yellow then?! xxx


----------



## hannah76

due... so cute! you're a strong lady to stay on team yellow... i will be so upset if bubs crosses their legs next scan! 

fluffy - glad things are going well so far! what is celexane for? 

telling my coworkers went really well :) two had guessed today because they saw my belly and thought it looked bigger! wow.. will have to post a belly pic then and compare to my 4week pic i took. yay for preggo bellies! my pants won't do up so i should have guessed it would look obvious to others too...


----------



## emmajayne

great pics due xxx


----------



## hannah76

yay! spamming my bump pix everywhere :):):) i have a little bump! sooooo excited, can you tell? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







bump progression.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks everyone :flower:
I dunno they send a letter in the post but im guessing it won't be to long, im guessing 2 weeksish, but they didnt actually say. 
I gave into my OH and now he didnt get to see what he wanted he agrees with me. I still went on a spending spree


----------



## Megg33k

Great pics, Due! I think you're right about baby being a girl! Maybe that's why the crossed legs... She's private! LOL

Hannah - Cute bump! :)


----------



## MadamRose

Megg33k said:


> Great pics, Due! I think you're right about baby being a girl! Maybe that's why the crossed legs... She's private! LOL
> 
> Hannah - Cute bump! :)

Yes and there is no evidence of anything sticking out at all. but i will know in about 20 weeks time. Im kinda glad im on team yellow. TBh its what i wanted from before i was even pregnant. I was just happy becuase my OH wanted to know


----------



## MadamRose

Photo overload of what we brought today
Dumbo 5piece set
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Dumbo5pieceset.jpg
Giraffe 7 piece set
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Giraffe7pieceset.jpg
Giraffe 7 piece set again
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Giraffe7pieceset2.jpg
Towel
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Towel.jpg
Roo set which my partners mother brought us 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Roodungarees.jpg


----------



## TripleB

Cute cute cute! x


----------



## lolly25

Lovely scan pics Due and Love the clothes x x 

Hannah cute baby bump x


----------



## hb1

as the first item says - Oh so cute :) was going to go with the 2nd pic but "giraffe" didn't sum up just how cute they are :)


----------



## hannah76

due#1 that's some cute stuff you got! yay :)


----------



## blondee

Cute baby clothes!!! I am soooo looking forward to buying lots of lovely stuff!!


----------



## Agiboma

very adourable


----------



## Tulip

Great pics due, what a little monkey you have in there! I so cannot wait to go shopping for cute baby gear xxx

Newbies, welcome, I'll try and update the list before I see the MW tomorrow.

Hannah - nice bump! Hurrah!

Fluffy and everyone - lots of love and healthy sticky dust xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi Ladies - i have managed to get some tinterweb access via library :)

had a scan monday - put me at 13+3, and due 19nov :cry: flumpettas EDD too :S mixed emotions on that front, 

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01158.jpg

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01136.jpg


----------



## emmajayne

lovely clothes and brill bump :-0


----------



## blondee

Hey MissyMojo!

How are you doing? Settling in well? Your bump is looking very cute! Rejoice in this new baby, he/she is going to bring you so much love and happiness. Although it is hard not to dwell on what we have all lost (it's impossible some days) we have to remember what we are gaining. A relative of mine told me that she had had an MC and then conceived her son and she (being very religious) believed that her son was heaven sent as he wouldn't have been conceived if the other baby had made it. Weird logic, i know. But she loves her son so dearly that she came to terms with it all by believing she had to go through the pain of the MC to be able to get her beautiful son. 

I suppose we all have to find our own way of reconciling how we feel about it all. I do feel some guilt at being so excited about this baby when his/her little brother or sister didn't make it. Almost like i should i split my emotions so that i can still grieve the other baby every day. But then (devils advocate in my head) i think i owe it to this baby to throw myself 100% into loving it every second i am breathing. Surely he/she deserves that?

Ah, i dunno. Rambling away. I hope i make some sense...

Michelle X


----------



## hannah76

hi missy! you are looking fab and the little one is so cute! look at those little arms and legs sticking up there... aw :) that's tough that you have the same edd, but this time around it will be such a wonderful time for you... welcome back! :hi:


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks everyone, my other scan date hasnt come through yet, hopefully it will tomorrow. I might ring them up and ask or OH wont be able to get it off work do you think they will mind?
I am so relieved baby is ok, and in a way i think im lucky as getting a scan in a few weeks time mean i wont be waiting quite 20 weeks between scan and due date :D

Aww missy im sure everything will be fine lovely picture. This pregnancy i was exactly 7 weeks on the due date of my angel, and my angel died at 7 weeks. Instead of looking at it in a bad way i looked at it as a sign from my angel that everything was going to be fine :D


----------



## TripleB

Evening ladies,

My midwife just called to arrange my booking-in appointment. It's on 13th June when I'll be exactly 9 weeks. Am glad it's after my early scan so I won't have to answer all those questions again for nothing as I should already know if all is well. She was so lovely on the phone and remembered me from before and took the time to ask how I was feeling considering the MC. She told me to stay positive which I'm managing to do at the moment - feeling rough as a dog is helping! Exciting times! xxx


----------



## blondee

TripleB said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> My midwife just called to arrange my booking-in appointment. It's on 13th June when I'll be exactly 9 weeks. Am glad it's after my early scan so I don't have to answer all those questions again for nothing as I should already know if all is well. She was so lovely on the phone and remembered me from before and took the time to ask how I was feeling considering the MC. She told me to stay positive which I'm managing to do at the moment - feeling rough as a dog is helping! Exciting times! xxx

:happydance: Yay for feeling sick!! :happydance: It really is sooo comforting, isn't it? You're very lucky to have such a nice midwife, sounds like you are in good hands.

X


----------



## TripleB

Absolutely blondee. Last time around I was willing myself to feel sick and I just wasn't (not the only sign that things weren't right). This time I feel sick, eat, feel better, half an hour later feel sick again - and its a comfort indeed! The midwife is lovely - she even said "although it won't make you feel any better, its not uncommon for women to lose their first baby". I thought that was a nice way to phrase it, rather than say "have a miscarriage". xxx


----------



## hb1

Hey all - not so sick today :( still sore bbs so hope that's a good sign...
Have mw appt tomorrow and doing digi test tomorrow a.m. so have got myself all scared - I so really hope for the magical 3+, it takes me back to my mc - when I tested it was still "1-2" 3 weeks later so part of me expecting to see it again...only natural tho I guess..

hx


----------



## TripleB

Good luck for testing and your MW appointment hb1! xxxx


----------



## hannah76

TripleB said:


> The midwife is lovely - she even said "although it won't make you feel any better, its not uncommon for women to lose their first baby". I thought that was a nice way to phrase it, rather than say "have a miscarriage". xxx

my nurse said the same thing... that about 50% of first pregnancies end in mc's but that 2 or more is very unlikely so in a way this helped me to feel a bit more hopeful :) my mom and aunt both had mc's with their first pregnancies then went on to have me and my cousin, so i keep reminding myself of that!

i'm feeling soooo tired and the heat is hard to bear - makes me so cranky!! i'm loving having a belly though - my bro noticed today :happydance:


----------



## hannah76

hb - good luck with your appt and your test!!


----------



## Agiboma

great thread im due, oct.25, not much to report only, darkenig skin and round ligament pain


----------



## hannah76

welcome agi! i'm from toronto originally :) is this your first?


----------



## Tulip

Agi and Lucky I've added you - welcome! Lolly and Emma I've updated your EDDs. If I've missed an update from anyone, please let me know x

Happy 16 weeks Michelle :yipee:
Happy 14 weeks Kerry :wohoo:
Happy 12 weeks Lolly :yipee:
Happy 9 weeks MrsG5 :wohoo:

AFM I'm off to the MW this morning, but think she's had a blonde moment and booked me in two weeks too early.
Ho hum, will see what she says xx


----------



## Tulip

Oh H, have you done your digi yet? xx


----------



## hb1

yey - 3+ on the digi today - omg - I was terrified this morning and so releved now :)

hope everyone's good - roll on Friday afternoon!!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

Whoop whoop hb1! All on track! Hope the appointment with the midwife goes well. xxx


----------



## emmajayne

cool.:flower:

Im struggling with this heat already. How we going to be in the heat of summer? if we get one

Think im going to have to go shopping as well. I went through 3 skirts 3 shorts this morning b4 cud find anything to fit. But then i put my top on and my tummy sticking out so much now my tops are all too short lol. I dunno if i jst look like a fat git with no clothes or if im obviously pregnant :winkwink:


----------



## TripleB

Haha emmajayne, I'm sure you don't look like a fat girl with no clothes! I was thinking this morning that the summer could be a little uncomfortable. I'm going to have a little retail therapy later - stretchy stuff is the order of the day, can't tempt fate with maternity clothes just yet but you are well and truly entited to maternity wear - I think they make you look more pregnant too so go for it! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Emma I'm going shopping this weekend too. None of my summer clothes fit me and all the baggy stuff just makes me look like a fat pikey!

Fabulous news on the 3+ H, well done! :yipee:

Louise, that scan is getting ever closer! :wohoo:


----------



## emmajayne

Not sure when will get chance to go shopping. We are waiting today to find out if we exchange of contracts to then be able to move home tues!:thumbup:
We put an offer in on a 3 bed house in case we were lucky and then 2 days later i had the bfp :happydance: 

Also i dont really want to take anything im trying to do everything so right in the hope nothing goes wrong this time, but struggling with hay fever now. has anyone been told they can take anything?

i struggle with heat anyway cause am fair but roasting in may :blush:

Great for kids though theycan play out more


----------



## hb1

Hi Emma

My friend took anti histamine all the way thru - she has ecsma so bad it puts her in hospital sometimes - her mw said not to take it but she could not of coped - her baby was born in January all fine.

I have the same worry tho - have asthma and get hey fever really bad - just going to have to hope it doesn't get to the point where I need to make that choice.....

hx


----------



## Tulip

Emma have you seen those little machines that Lloyds Pharmacy sell? They have a little probe that you put up your nose for a minute twice a day and the infrared soothes the symptoms (allegedly). If you have one nearby, worth asking if it'd be suitable xx

PS -MW was lovely, Munch attacked her Doppler and she reffered us for 16w scan to double-check the spine :happydance:


----------



## TripleB

Tenacious Munch! Great that you'll get that extra scan for piece of mind Nic (I'm calling you this now by the way, I've graduated from Tulip!). I had a genius shopping spree at lunchtime and got some cropped trousers with a fold-down stretchy waistband. Not maternity but perfect for the expanding waistline caused by eating not to feel sick! xxx


----------



## hannah76

wow, lots to keep up with!!

hb1 - congrats on the test! so reassuring...

i feel the same way that i'm dying in the heat and needing some loose, light clothing. got some money from the inlaws for my bday, so will be having my own retail therapy this weekend! its HOT here! 

tulip, so glad to hear the mw appt went well and that you get a scan in a few weeks! woohoo!!!

and lastly, allergies - i called my nurse this week because i'm dying from allergies... she said that benadryl is best, and that although the non-drowsy ones aren't proven to be harmful, that they prefer us to take benadryl. it makes me a bit sleepy but at least i can take it at night so that i can sleep a bit better!

have a great day ladies!


----------



## lolly25

Hi girls 
I agree im roasting and have spent the day with my friend shopping in town, tried to stay in the cool and the shade. Got some nice maternity tops in DP's should have been £50 but because of the sale on got both for £17 made up x 
Congrats Hb on the 3+ x


----------



## TripleB

Great bargains lolly! I wonder whether my love of clothes shopping will transfer to baby clothes when (not if - positivity see!) he/she arrives! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I have my date for my rescan and its on the 27th may so i dont have long to wait at all until i see my baby again. i will be 21weeks then and getting nice and close to being viable :happydance:
Is everyone enjoying the nice weather?


----------



## Tulip

Ooh Lolly I'll be hunting down a dotty p's in Hereford tomorrow then! The one in Chatham doesn't have a maternity section.

TripleB - with me using your real name it was only a matter of time before you used mine, I like it! Glad you've found some comfy trousers xx


----------



## hb1

Hey everyone

Good Bargain hunting there Lolly - yes dotty's must be inspected at those prices!!

Triple B - I'm sure that there will be plenty of beany clothes purchased before lomg :)

Tulip - Good news on the mw appt :) at least Munch isn't the shy retiring type :)

Due - Happy days for your next scan :) 

Hannah - good tips on the benedryl - v handy to know

I can't handle the heat - boy was it hot today!! MW appt was fine - reading thru all my bumf - was chuffed mostly on the digi test, next date is scan on Thursday - fxd tightly :)

hx


----------



## hannah76

due#1, so glad you have your rescan booked... not long now!!

ugh, i sure am glad i can take the benadryl... am so stuffed up! i love those nose strips too that help you breathe when you're stuffy. not really sexy but a neccessity for me these days...


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i had that probelm with hayfever i was so glad when i was told by the doctor there is stuff i can take for it. As it was making it hard for me to breath.
I can't beleive how quickly this scan is coming round again, well i did only have a 7 day wait lol. 
I can't beleive ive broken the half way mark either, i dont know why but it seems so strange.
Hope everyone and their baby's are doing well


----------



## hb1

I have just eaten fish again for the 1st time in 17 yrs - have been veggie since I was 15 - going to eat fish for a year to get the extra protein - my oh made a lovely brocoli and salmon bake - he's lovely :)


----------



## lolly25

I love salmon its gorgeous x


----------



## hb1

it was nice - strange after so much time - salmon was a good fish to start off with - principles are out of the water - I want this bean to stick!!!!


----------



## hannah76

i love salmon!! i have a yummy recipe for salmon cakes with dill sauce i can send you if you want :) uses canned salmon so cheap and yummy!


----------



## hekate

hb1 - there are plenty of ways to meet you protein intake on a vegetarian diet....chickpeas, tofu, baked beans are particularly high in protein

https://www.vegsoc.org/info/protein.html


----------



## hb1

Yes please Hannah that would be lovely.

I think I will try and have 1-2 portions of fish a week - it has been a hard step to take to go pesketarian for a bit - don't think it will be a permenant change tho. Other days will still be getting protein from lentil dishes, eggs etc ( have never had tofu and liked it!! ).

hx


----------



## kimini26

Some Medications Considered Safe for Use During Pregnancy (Always ask your doctor first!)

# *Asthma* - Budesonide inhaled or nasal spray (Pulmicort®, Rhinocort ®)
# *Bladder infection (UTI*) - Nitrofurantoin (Macrobid®) - *Avoid in patients with possible G6PD deficiency*
# *Cough* -	Dextromethrophan (Robitussin DM sugar free ®)
# *Constipation *-	Metamucil® , Citrucel®, Docusate (Colace®, Ducolax ®) Milk of magnesia. Polyethyelene glycol (Miralax®)
# *Diabetes* - Insulin, Glyburide (Micronase®), Metformin (Glucophage®)
# *Diarrhea* - Loperamide (Imodium A-D ®)
# *Gas* - Simethicone (Gas-X ®, Mylicon ®, Phazyme ®)
# *Gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD)* - Ranitidine (Zantac®),
Cimetidine (Tagamet®)
# *Hayfever, sneezing, runny nose, itchy watery eyes* -	Chlorpheniramine (Chlor-Trimeton ®,Efidac ®, Teldrin ®) Diphenhydramine (Benadryl ®), Clemastine (Tavist Allergy ®)
# *Headache or fever*- Acetaminophen (APAP,Paracetamol,Panadol, Tylenol®)
# *Heartburn* -TUMs®
# *Hemorrhoids* -Tucks®, Preparation H®, Anusol ®
# *High blood pressure* - Methyldopa (Aldomet®)
# *Hyperprolactinemia* -	Bromocriptine (Parlodel®), Carbergoline (Dostinex®)
# *Hypothyroidism* -Thyroid hormone Levothyroxine (Synthroid ®, Levoxyl ®)
# *Infection* - Acyclovir (Zovirax ®),Azthitromycin (Zithromax ®), Cepaholosporins examples: Cephalexin (Keflex®), Cefazolin (Ancef ®), cefaclor (Ceclor®) Clindamycin (Cleocin®), Erythromycin Penicillins example: Amoxicillin (Amoxil®),Amoxicillin Clavulanate (Augmentin®), methicillin, carbenicillin, Metronidazole (Flagyl®)
# *Insomnia*- Doxylamine (Unisom Sleep Tabs® )
# *Motion sickness* - Dimenhydrinate (Dramamine ®)
# *Nasal congestion* - Pseudoephedrine (Sudafed ®) -*Avoid in first trimester.*
# *Nasal congestion, sneezing, runny nose, itchy watery eyes* -Actifed Cold and Allergy ® Ingredients: Triprolidine, Pseudoephedrine *-Avoid in first trimester.*
# *Nausea * - Ginger Pyridoxine 25 mg PO TID WITH, Unisom Sleep Tabs (Doxylamine Succinate 25 mg) 1/2 tablet TID, Metoclopramide (Reglan ®)
# *Preeclampsia* -	Magnesium sulfate
# *Vaginal yeast infection *-Clotrimazole cream (Gyne-Lotrimin®)


----------



## hannah76

recipe time!!

salmon patties with dill sauce

home made black bean burgers (i read they're best if cooked frozen)

hot and spicy tofu

mmm!! making me hungry :)


----------



## hb1

oooh - thanks Hannah :) they look fab!! particularly the burgers and fishcakes - will be trying these this week!!!

hx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Hannah - nom nom nom!

Happy 6 weeks to Triple and hb1 - your m/c risk has now dropped substantially girls. Hugs all round! :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Thanks Tulip - with the 3+ on the digi and the scan on thursday am actually a little excited as well as scared :)

hx


----------



## TripleB

Tulip said:


> Thanks Hannah - nom nom nom!
> 
> Happy 6 weeks to Triple and hb1 - your m/c risk has now dropped substantially girls. Hugs all round! :hugs:

Really?! Well that rocks! Me too hb1 - scared but can't help but be excited! I've felt like crap today, thought I was going to vomit at lunchtime so had a nap to stave it off. DH went out for the day and I couldn't bring myself to go - knew there would be drinking and really didn't feel like it. Had the in-laws around for a BBQ this evening and pretty sure my MIL has rumbled me although she didn't say anything. Roll on 2 weeks so I can get that scan out of the way and tell close family! xxx


----------



## hannah76

tripleB - what does "rumbled me" mean??

hb1 and triple B, congrats on 6 weeks!

anyone else feel like they're back is really weak? i keep hurting it doing usual things like cleaning or gardening... so annoying!!


----------



## Tulip

Haha to be rumbled is to be found out :haha: It appears that Louise's MIL suspects a pregnancy :)

Yeah lou I think it drops to 6% at 6 weeks, then 3% when you see that early hb, then 1% at 12 weeks. Whoop!


----------



## TripleB

Haha, thanks for clarifying Nic, I can imagine "rumbled me" might sound quite strange if you don't use that phrase Hannah! So a weak back is the next thing to look forward to, hope you didn't hurt yourself. My nausea is really kicking in now and I'm so tired. If only I could stay in bed today... oh well, off to work. xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

nomnomnom hannah!!!!

ehm... what are "shortenings"? is there another word for it?
if not, can somebody describe what it does, then i'll probably know what i have to look for in our store hehe


----------



## MadamRose

My scan is in 3 days time, any ideas on how i can make sure baby is moving this time?


----------



## lolly25

hi all, 
Hannah i know the feeling, i was washing the dishes last night and my back was in agnony!!
Not to sure Due on the movement front, maybe eating ice or drinking a cold drink just before my make baby move x


----------



## hannah76

ok lolly... good thing i'm not alone here! even walking too far makes my lower back ache! 

tulip and tripleB, to me a rumble is a fight! before a pro-wrestling match they say "let's get ready to ruuuuuummmmmmblllllllle!!!" :rofl:

butterfly, shortening is vegetable fat.. like lard, but not from a pig but from veggies :) its like a white block of tasteless vegetable fat. brand name for it is crisco? you can google how to substitute marjarine for it because i know its not interchangeable. shortening is dryer than marj. good luck!

tried walking the dog today but its toooooo hot... fingers got all swollen and i felt like i was going to die!


----------



## Tulip

Due, a cold sugary (fizzy?) drink should do it x


----------



## hb1

Just a quick question - what has ms been like for you? I just want to guage if what i'm feeling is mild ms - I get waves of queasiness - accompanied by gagging - not all the time just at random times thru the day - does this sound like mild ms - am not throwing up tho?

Any advice appreciated :)

hx


----------



## Tulip

hb1 said:


> Just a quick question - what has ms been like for you? I just want to guage if what i'm feeling is mild ms - I get waves of queasiness - accompanied by gagging - not all the time just at random times thru the day - does this sound like mild ms - am not throwing up tho?
> 
> Any advice appreciated :)
> 
> hx

EXACTLY what I had. I found myself coughing hard and therefore retching, but no actual sickness. Most people find that eating beats off their MS... I felt sick after eating instead (usually because I ate too much at lunch :haha:)

I still get the odd cough-retch in the mornings now but not too bad. We are lucky with our MS, you and I (hugs to poor Triple, we won't gloat ;) )


----------



## TripleB

I still haven't been sick (thank god, I'm not a good patient) but the nausea is constant now and the eating only staves it off for half an hour. I'm not complaining though because I'm sure actual sickness is worse and I'm glad to have something I didn't have last time. I have a question about bloatedness though... I have been eating a lot but my bloated tummy is just madness. I feel 20 weeks pregnant and it's hard like water retention. Any experiences? I hope this goes because I just look like I've eaten too many pies!

Haha Hannah, it must have sounded like I had a fight with my MIL! I'm actually one of those lucky ones with a fab MIL and can't wait to make her a grandma.

Sorry to hear about these sore backs ladies, I can imagine the heat isn't helping.

Due, you need to give that naughty baby a good talking to for your scan! They say that classical music soothes a baby in the womb so maybe try listening to some heavy metal before your appointment!

xxx


----------



## hannah76

hb1, that's what i had for ms... that and i couldn't eat meat or even look at it without feeling sick but i never threw up. thank goodness!!

tripleB, i get bloated if i eat really salty or greasy foods mostly. or beans, too i guess.


----------



## hb1

Thanks ladies - guess I have ms then! what a releif!!


----------



## TripleB

hannah76 said:


> hb1, that's what i had for ms... that and i couldn't eat meat or even look at it without feeling sick but i never threw up. thank goodness!!
> 
> tripleB, i get bloated if i eat really salty or greasy foods mostly. or beans, too i guess.

I had baked beans on my baked potato for lunch - might steer clear of them tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Tulip

I was MASSIVELY bloated and it never really reduced but its starting to turn to bump now. I'm lucky in that my body has a good (tmi) clearout every morning without fail so I don't have to panic that I'm backing up :haha:
But yeah I felt 5 months gone from the start... Mind you I'm bigger now LOL. As long as you keep everything moving with fluids and fibre there's nt really a lot you can do. Already your insides are moving up and rearranging themselves :)


----------



## TripleB

Hmmmm, haven't been that regular the last few weeks, despite lots of water and porridge for brekkie (usually my recipe for a daily constitutional!). That could explain the bloat I suppose. I like the fact my insides are rearranging themselves though, strange but true! xxx


----------



## hannah76

tripleB, just make sure you're not going more than 3 days without a BM... that's what my nurse said. i forgot that as a cause of bloating. i try and eat fibre (raw fruits and veg, whole grains) but sometimes have to resort to benefibre or metamucil.


----------



## MadamRose

TripleB said:


> I still haven't been sick (thank god, I'm not a good patient) but the nausea is constant now and the eating only staves it off for half an hour. I'm not complaining though because I'm sure actual sickness is worse and I'm glad to have something I didn't have last time. I have a question about bloatedness though... I have been eating a lot but my bloated tummy is just madness. I feel 20 weeks pregnant and it's hard like water retention. Any experiences? I hope this goes because I just look like I've eaten too many pies!
> 
> Haha Hannah, it must have sounded like I had a fight with my MIL! I'm actually one of those lucky ones with a fab MIL and can't wait to make her a grandma.
> 
> Sorry to hear about these sore backs ladies, I can imagine the heat isn't helping.
> 
> Due, you need to give that naughty baby a good talking to for your scan! They say that classical music soothes a baby in the womb so maybe try listening to some heavy metal before your appointment!
> 
> xxx

Lol i might just try that, along with a ice cold drink which isnt to bad in this weather :) only 2 days to go :happydance: how is everyone else doing?


----------



## hannah76

i'm tiiiired!! as i mentionned, my allergies are terrible and i can only take benadryl, which has knocked me on my butt this morning... boo hoo! but i gotta remember its all for the little one who i am soooo excited to meet in a few short months :) 

how's everyone else doing?

due - so fun that you have another scan in 2 days!!


----------



## magnolia09

I had some bright red blood when I wiped one time last night. Freaked me out quite a bit, but it wasn't much and that seemed to be it. Haven't seen any blood since. We spent all day Sunday in the hot sun, walking a lot at my sister-in-law's college graduation, so I'm hoping it was just my body telling me to slow down. Plan on staying on the couch most of the day today and drinking lots of water.

We have 2 weeks until our next ultrasound and it seems like forever...

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## magnolia09

hannah76 said:


> i'm tiiiired!! as i mentionned, my allergies are terrible and i can only take benadryl, which has knocked me on my butt this morning... boo hoo! but i gotta remember its all for the little one who i am soooo excited to meet in a few short months :)
> 
> how's everyone else doing?
> 
> due - so fun that you have another scan in 2 days!!

Have you tried using a neti pot? It seems really awkward to me, but I have a friend with really bad allergies who SWEARS by it!


----------



## MadamRose

hannah76 said:


> i'm tiiiired!! as i mentionned, my allergies are terrible and i can only take benadryl, which has knocked me on my butt this morning... boo hoo! but i gotta remember its all for the little one who i am soooo excited to meet in a few short months :)
> 
> how's everyone else doing?
> 
> due - so fun that you have another scan in 2 days!!

Yes i know i feel so lucky getting two 20 week scans i think baby wouldnt move just so we got an extra scan :haha:



magnolia09 said:


> I had some bright red blood when I wiped one time last night. Freaked me out quite a bit, but it wasn't much and that seemed to be it. Haven't seen any blood since. We spent all day Sunday in the hot sun, walking a lot at my sister-in-law's college graduation, so I'm hoping it was just my body telling me to slow down. Plan on staying on the couch most of the day today and drinking lots of water.
> 
> We have 2 weeks until our next ultrasound and it seems like forever...
> 
> How's everyone else feeling?

I had this 3 times in early pregnancy and it really worried me, however mine was actually on my pantiliner. I was told its normally late implantation bleeding epeically if its when you wipe, if you had no pain etc, i really wouldnt worry espeically if you had done alot that day to


----------



## magnolia09

magnolia09 said:


> I had some bright red blood when I wiped one time last night. Freaked me out quite a bit, but it wasn't much and that seemed to be it. Haven't seen any blood since. We spent all day Sunday in the hot sun, walking a lot at my sister-in-law's college graduation, so I'm hoping it was just my body telling me to slow down. Plan on staying on the couch most of the day today and drinking lots of water.
> 
> We have 2 weeks until our next ultrasound and it seems like forever...
> 
> How's everyone else feeling?

I had this 3 times in early pregnancy and it really worried me, however mine was actually on my pantiliner. I was told its normally late implantation bleeding epeically if its when you wipe, if you had no pain etc, i really wouldnt worry espeically if you had done alot that day to[/QUOTE]

I just had a tiny bit more a few minutes ago, but it looker more brown today than last night. I don't have any cramping which I know is good, so I feel positive, but with my history there's always that thought in the back of my head. If it's still happening tomorrow or if it gets heavier I'll put a call into the doctor.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i would say if its brown though thats a good sign as they say brown is old blood, and thats what my doc told me. if you still have more tomorrow ring doctor and see if they can do qualative hCG's to put your mind at rest, they did this for me before i could have a scan and it really helped


----------



## hannah76

magnolia, i hope the blood is nothing and that the 2 weeks until your scan comes quickly!

i havent' tried the neti pot, but other nose sprays. they do work, but the problem is that i get very itchy eyes and a cough with my allergies too... so its more than just a nose thing :( next time i'm taking a non-drowsy anti-histamine though! that was just too tired to function...


----------



## hb1

Magnolia - really hope all is well in there :)

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Scan tomorrow :happydance:

Im also 21 weeks today i really can't beleive it, only 16weeks until im clast of full term :yipee:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls havent been on for a few days as didnt want to worry myself !

Ive been for a HCG test today as started with some strange pain in my thigh at the top so my Clinical nurse has sent me for a test. I will get the results after 6pm!

We have decided to go off my ovulation dates for dating so im 5+1 today.

I have had my digi 3+ in 15 seconds on Monday so its gone from 1-2, 2-3 to 3+ in 8 days which is positive. Also had no bleeding AND I am feeling sickly thoughout the day which gets worse in the afternoon, better after food, hardly eaten anything over the past 3 days - also my boobs are still sore.

So I have the positive signs just experiencing this light cramping in my side and thigh, its ever such a strange pain certainly not painful just annoying. Have had a Urine Test and that was normal.


----------



## TripleB

All sounding very positive fluffy and very similar symptoms to me (hooray for no bleeding and daytime sickiness)! Hope the HCG is good news and that strange pain goes away. Only 2 days until that scan! Will look forward to seeing your ticker!

Good luck for tomorrow Due.

xxx


----------



## TripleB

Also forgot to say, I've discovered that chewing gum really helps ease the sicky feeling. Good to get through until the next mealtime at least (and better than snacking and piling on the non-baby pounds!). Also drinking lots of water. xxx


----------



## hannah76

fluffy, sounding good!! hope the test results come back fast :) can't wait to see your scan pix!


----------



## MadamRose

Fluffy all sounds good, even the pain is a common sign actually as even now your body is stretching and changing for the bay. And the no bleeding is a really good sign along with the tests :) Hope all goes well on friday at your scan


----------



## fluffyblue

Well.................................................................

HCG for 21dpo (5w + 1) is 3672 

Im so bricking Friday !!!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww im sure they will be fine. Im off to do some revision for my exam tomorrow. hopefulyl speak to you all tomorrow evening to update you on the sex :)


----------



## hb1

What time's your scan Due? mine is 10am - will be doing another digi just to check in the morning - a bit scared in case there's nothing there but I have had more symptons than last time so fxd!

hx


----------



## TripleB

Good luck hb1, hope you see something. xxx


----------



## hannah76

good luck due and hb1!!


----------



## Tulip

Good luck H and Due! Will be stalking anonymously at work! xx


----------



## hb1

Hi - all went well - saw the heart beat and have a sac and a yolk sac and a bean so really chuffed :) looks fine for 6 weeks - they won't date me as they say at this stage you can never be accurate - there's always a give or take 5 days and at this stage it's too soon - so will get dated at 12 week scan


----------



## TripleB

FANTASTIC hb1! You must be over the moon! Is your next scan 12 weeks? I can't wait for my scan now - 9 long days ahead! xxx


----------



## magnolia09

Great news hb1! :happydance:


----------



## hannah76

aw, fantastic news hb1!!! so happy for you! :yipee: when's your 12 week scan then?


----------



## Pepper157

Just thought id say a quick hello. im new to this website.

My names Emma and im 10 weeks pregnant im due 20th December. Yeah Christmas baby and cant wait!!!!

Hope to speak soon x x:happydance:


----------



## hb1

Thanks lovelys :) am over the moon and back!! My 12 week scan should be around the start of June :)

Hey Emma :) nearly 2nd tri for you :) xmas bean = cute santa outfit :)

hx


----------



## hannah76

welcome pepper! aw, you totally need to get a santa outfit :)


----------



## Pepper157

I so will be buying a little santa and rudolph outfit. He he!!!

Really cant wait.

When are u due hb1?

Take care all x


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations H and welcome Pepper! xx


----------



## MadamRose

Had my scan they got the rest of the measurements and we are having a little :pink: bump :yipee:


----------



## TripleB

Aw bless, congrats due! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/338552-re-scan-were-having-little.html link to pics :)


----------



## Megg33k

Excellent news H!

Congrats, due! :hugs:


----------



## magnolia09

Congrats, due!!


----------



## hannah76

aw.... congrats, due!!!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations due! What the heck have thebump done to your tickers girls?!?


----------



## hb1

Yey due :) Now you can go pink mad!!! :)

hx


----------



## MadamRose

im on :cloud9: with having a girl. Both my sisters are so jelous one has 4 children 2boys, 1 girl then another boy. and other has 2 children both boys so i feel so lucky :cloud9: 
I also feel like everything is gonna go well for me in this pregnancy, even before now i was worry but dont know why its all of a sudden but i really feel thats im gonna have my little one this time im on :cloud9:
Thanks yes i already got a few little bits :haha: went shopping straight after the scan
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2780.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2779.jpg


----------



## magnolia09

So cute! I love little girl clothes :)


----------



## hannah76

so cute, due!! i can't wait to buy and sew up some baby clothes... those are super cute :)


----------



## fluffyblue

told u guys... another ectopic

waiting in hospital for hcg results s 2cm mass on left ovary. am on that hosptal tv thing so sorry 4errors.

i am having surgery 2nite

take care xx


----------



## blondee

So sorry Fluffy X


----------



## Megg33k

fluffyblue said:


> told u guys... another ectopic
> 
> waiting in hospital for hcg results s 2cm mass on left ovary. am on that hosptal tv thing so sorry 4errors.
> 
> i am having surgery 2nite
> 
> take care xx

Oh no, Heather! :hugs: I'm SO sorry! :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

fluffyblue said:


> told u guys... another ectopic
> 
> waiting in hospital for hcg results s 2cm mass on left ovary. am on that hosptal tv thing so sorry 4errors.
> 
> i am having surgery 2nite
> 
> take care xx

Im so sorry hun


----------



## hannah76

oh fluffy... i am so sorry to hear that!! :hugs:


----------



## magnolia09

so sorry fluffy! take care of yourself hun :hug:


----------



## TripleB

So so sorry fluffy :hugs:. xxx


----------



## hb1

Oh Fluffy - I am so sorry - take care hx


----------



## lolly25

Fluffy so sorry to hear this hun x x x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lolly25

Congrats due, gorgeous ickle princess and those clothes are beautiful x


----------



## MissyMojo

fluffy :hugs: :cry: soo soo sorry babes xx

Due = loving ur pink bump:)

hope everyone is well xx promise to be around more once i have internet at home - still waiting for this! ffs xxx

big :hugs: :flower: kiss: to everyone


----------



## Tulip

Big love Jo, we miss you! x


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm missing u guys too, i soo want to upload a 15w pic but until i get net at home i cant :(

:hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Girls please read my misdiagnosis thread.

Im still here ! Albeit it at 5w 4 days so doc reckons not sure whats gone wrong with the diagnosis thread.


----------



## MissyMojo

happy for u fluffy 



heres me :) 
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01186.jpg


----------



## lolly25

Yay fluffy posted on your other thread :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hannah76

whoa, fluffy... i'll have to find that thread! yay!! so happy you're still in the game!! :hugs:

jo - what a fantastic bump you're brewing!


----------



## Tulip

OMG fluffy!! :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: Heather!!!

Nice bump, Jo!


----------



## MadamRose

Fluffy I hope everything goes well next week, it shows never to give up hope


----------



## magnolia09

Well, this might be too much information, but we :sex: for the first time in 3 1/2 weeks tonight. I was completely paranoid the whole time, and it didn't seem to bother him one bit. On the plus side, I didn't break down hysterically crying like I did the last time though. :rofl:


----------



## hannah76

that's good magnolia... sex is totally find as long as the doc said its ok. its only for a few women in a few cases who can't have sex in first tri! i think too many people get frightened about it... i can't imagine going without unless i had to!!


----------



## TripleB

I'm the same Magnolia, it freaks me out a little bit (last time it always caused bleeding) but by DH doesn't mind that I get scared and it seems to be fine this time so no need to go without! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I know how you feel I'm the same it still worries me and I'm 21 weeks. We didn't do it in the 1st trimester. I wasn't told I couldn't but it just felt better for me


----------



## lolly25

Hey girls hows u all?? Ive got my nuchal scan on thursday cutting it fine at 13w6d but thats when they could fit me in! Ive been listening to babe on the sonicaid but for the last 2 days shes been hiding!! first yesterday morning i get nothing, not even sound of movement, then after breakfast checked again and got the hb for about 15 secs then she moved, then this morning i thought i'll have a quick go, yeh heard her having hiccups loud as day, but when i move the sonicaid to pic up hb she moves!!!! lol x


----------



## MadamRose

lolly25 said:


> Hey girls hows u all?? Ive got my nuchal scan on thursday cutting it fine at 13w6d but thats when they could fit me in! Ive been listening to babe on the sonicaid but for the last 2 days shes been hiding!! first yesterday morning i get nothing, not even sound of movement, then after breakfast checked again and got the hb for about 15 secs then she moved, then this morning i thought i'll have a quick go, yeh heard her having hiccups loud as day, but when i move the sonicaid to pic up hb she moves!!!! lol x

Aww my baby girl always does this. its like our baby's are playing games with us already.
Hope the Nuchal scan all goes well


----------



## Tulip

What a naughty monkey Lolly. What on earth does a hiccup sound like on Doppler? Best of luck for Thurs. I've just been buggy-testing at John Lewis and treated myself to a Dream Genii pillow - off to have a nap and try it out! xx


----------



## hannah76

good luck at the scan lolly! i'm jealous of everyone with dopplers!!


----------



## blondee

Hello Ladies! Long time no chat!

Tulip - i bought a Dream Genii yesterday too!! But it was online so i have to wait. Is it as good as the reviews???


Today i am having a minor stress... am desperate to feel bubba move and am only occasionally feeling the swish of the liquid in the sac (i explained to the Doc the feelings i was having and she said it was that). I don't know if i am imagining them now or if i am really feeling them. I'm so scared. I also spotted i have now lost weight - have only gained 2lbs since conceiving but i know it should be circa 6lb... What do you think? Am i being a stress monkey? :shrug: I do have a definite mini bump but had a belly before hand. Wish i was measuring!! Grrr.


----------



## Tulip

Hey Michelle! I'll let you know how good it is in an hour or so ;)

I haven't weighed myself for a couple of week but at last count I had _lost_ weight. Don't panic - it'll come xx Anyway.... where's this bump pic? :D


----------



## blondee

hahaha! Good point! I'll take one when i am getting ready to go out tonight :o)

Thanks for the reassurance.

I just got a big swish in my tum after i hit the post button, so i think it was spud's way of telling mum to stop stressing - either that or my imagination is VERY strong!!


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies. Hope you've all enjoyed the long weekend (if you're in the UK). I've been a hermit all weekend and just stayed in feeling sorry for myself. I feel so sick all the time I could cry! Still haven't vomited thankfully but I can't believe I'm only 7 weeks so this is only the beginning. I'm bored of listening to myself whinge - even said to DH how can someone who wanted this so much be such a moaner! Oh well, 5 days until my scan, sure that will cheer me up! xxx


----------



## blondee

Sorry to hear you are feeling so rough tripleb. I suffered from the nasty all-day nausea and only puked twice. It is hard going. I guess everyone will have already told you their tips but mine was to keep on eating. As soon as you feel nauseous eat whaveter you can (i had to avoid rubbish like choc and crisps as they made me worse) but a piece of bread, a yoghurt, a bowl of plain rice - whatever you can stomach and it always did the trick with me. In the end i just kept eating a little something every 1-2 hrs during the day (low fat yoghurts, toast, laughing cow cheese triangles!) and that helped so much. It was only really worse if we went out (cos of hubbies job we have to go out a lot at night) so i would have beans on toast before going out for dinner as i knew despite a function starting at 7 that you wouldn't eat til 9 and i would be ready to cry by then!

Just keep on nibbling, hun. It'll pass soon enough.

X


----------



## TripleB

Thanks blondee, eating does seem to work for me too. I probably need to nibble a bit more rather than wait for a big meal. I'm actually looking forward to work tomorrow to take my mind off it. Can I ask when your nausea eased? Not sure I want to know the answer though! xxx


----------



## blondee

I had it from weeks 6 to about 10/11. I managed to puke in week 13 too, but nausea was completely gone for me by week 11. Not bad, eh??


----------



## TripleB

1 week down then, 4 to go - arrrrrrgh! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Oh Louise, bless you. Wish these :hugs: could take the nausea away.

Michelle - I think the pillow is going to be maaaarvellous once I get used to it.


----------



## blondee

:happydance: I'm not sure i need the pillow yet but am looking forward to it regardless! I get back ache if i have been sat wrong for a few hours in the day...went to a rally on saturday and people were kind enough to get me a chair but you are swinging from left to right watching the cars fly by and on sunday morning i felt like a broken woman!! Even my knees ached :nope: Pregnancy makes you feel like an OAP!!

TripleB - everyone's different but seeing as food helps i'd keep going with that for as long as possible! I think nausea generally stops when the placenta kicks in but some people do get it longer. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Tulip

Yeah the nausea might start to ease off in a couple of weeks xx


----------



## TripleB

Thanks ladies, hurry up placenta! What's this pillow all about then? I love that I can get tips ahead of the game from you! xxx


----------



## Tulip

It's this badboy:

https://www.dreamgenii.com/images/product/detail/new_image_pattern.jpg

A Dream Genii. Supports bump and legs and stops you rolling onto your back and losing the feeling in your legs :haha:

I'm also having Pram Nightmares at the mo. Seriously, does any travel system actually fold without you having to take the damn seat off??


----------



## blondee

I actually am having odd dreams (not sure if you really meant real nightmares or just trauma, but this story makes me smile). The latest one was so surreal....

Background to the week (very glam) been constipated and tired and had a TWO corporate do's to go to at the weekend so was feeling harassed and sorry for myself.

So, the dream was that i was in a dodgeball team (like in the film) but the rules were different (i.e. nothing like dodgeball) and i was being guilt tripped in to missing the corporate event my hubby needed me to go to so that i could play in the all-important finals. Then - it cut straight to a creeking, dirty train toilet on a speeding train where i knew that i _ had to go...._ Cue panic and the sweats which woke me up and i said calmly to my husband 'It's Dido's fault' and i got up and burst out laughing. I have always jokingly blamed Dido for being a bad role model to women (she promotes stalking and being clingy) so my husband just said 'yeah, she's a proper bunny boiler' and rolled over and went back to sleep!

This is not the first weird dream i've had since being preggers, and i NEVER remembered my dreams before so i am finding it all very amusing.

Anyone else care to share their weird dreams??


----------



## blondee

Tulip said:


> I'm also having Pram Nightmares at the mo. Seriously, does any travel system actually fold without you having to take the damn seat off??


Just thought - I was out with a friend today who has a bugaboo (baby is 18 months) and she took the chair off really easily and the frame seemed to collapse smoothly and it all just went in the boot nicely. Whole job took a matter of seconds. I had a little push around and it was SO easy to manouvre!!! I loved it. Pused a friends standard (one piece that folds) pushcair the other day and it was not as easy to manouvre at all and seemed heavy. 

I think we need to do lots of test drives :happydance:

Which ones have you got your eye on? I am coming back to the UK this week so will be hitting mothercare and trying out the lot!

X


----------



## TripleB

Loving that pillow - that's top of the list when over-eating podge turns to bump! Hmmmm, travel systems... a whole new world of confusion! All I know is that I want a pram of some sort to start with - romantic notions of pushing tiny baby around the block in January! 

I've had some crazy dreams lately. Apart from the usual can't find a heartbeat at the scan nightmares of course. Last week my 55 year old mother in law revealed she was pregnant! xxx


----------



## blondee

TripleB said:


> I've had some crazy dreams lately. Apart from the usual can't find a heartbeat at the scan nightmares of course. Last week my 55 year old mother in law revealed she was pregnant! xxx

 :haha: brilliant!!


----------



## hannah76

tulip, so you like your dreamgenii? strange, i posted a couple of threads (one in 2nd tri, one in 3rd) to get reccomendations on pillows to stop me rolling on my back bc i know that soon that will be dangerous. i've tried all manner of regular pillows around me but always seem to be on my back when i wake up to pee (a billion times) in the night... there are so many preggo pillows out there!! the 2nd tri ladies all have different faves and the 3rd tri ladies interestingly seem to mostly be saying nothing kept them from rolling onto their backs but that they woke themselves up when they were on their back from the tingly legs and went back to their side... sigh... i don't need something else waking me up in the night!! maybe i'll try the dreamgenii as i like how it doesn't try and also be your head pillow... i have a head pillow i like already.

have you tried it much yet or did you just get it?


----------



## lolly25

Tulip said:


> What a naughty monkey Lolly. What on earth does a hiccup sound like on Doppler? Best of luck for Thurs. I've just been buggy-testing at John Lewis and treated myself to a Dream Genii pillow - off to have a nap and try it out! xx

Hi hun the hiccups sound like a muffled sound made at regulary intervals, just like we do when we hiccup x Liking the look of the dream genii can see me buying one lol x


----------



## mayb_baby

9th December

xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Hannah I did enjoy my Genii last night. I think it'll take a couple of days to get used to as I feel kind of enclosed. I can wake up halfway between side and back but not flat on my back which is good :thumbup:

Loving the dreams girls, keep em coming! Mind are all bizarre and higgledy piggledy at the mo, but I can never remember them. 

As for the travel systems I just don't like the look of the bugaboos, I think they're ugly :rofl: Its probably going to be the Silver Cross Surf or an iCandy of some sort. As most of them seem to need the seat removed I'm trying not to see it as a disadvantage. Can always get a cheap stroller later :)


----------



## Tulip

Mayb, congratulations and welcome! I hope this is a sticky, healthy little one for you xx


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> It's this badboy:
> 
> https://www.dreamgenii.com/images/product/detail/new_image_pattern.jpg
> 
> A Dream Genii. Supports bump and legs and stops you rolling onto your back and losing the feeling in your legs :haha:
> 
> I'm also having Pram Nightmares at the mo. Seriously, does any travel system actually fold without you having to take the damn seat off??

I need to invest in one of these as i keep ending up on my back, i have tried normal pillows in every position and it doesn't work. I always end up on my back, and i find it hard to sleep on my side, as i get a bad pain in the opposite side of my bump to what i lay on so im guessing a pillow like that would help. I can't beleive we are in June, only 4 months until the month i am due

mayb_baby congrats and hope its a sticky bean for you


----------



## hb1

I've been having dreams that are so vivid that i wake up - have also had a bump dream where amongst the main dream happening I suddenly had a bump and no maternity clothes. It isn't doing a lot of good to the fatigue though - I am exhausted!!! wake up at least 3 times a night!!!

hx


----------



## MadamRose

I had all kinda dreams, they are perfectly normal even thought they aint always too nice. In one of mine i was packing my hospital bag while shouting at OH for burning boiled eggs?


----------



## hb1

PS - I will need one of those pillows - i am a sleep on the front type of a person - that's not going to be fun!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Well I read through intros on this thread so here is mine.

My name is lorna I live in Northern Ireland Im 18, I will be 19 in 4weeks. I had a mc in january at 7wk+5dys I was devistated, I went on the patch but it was messed up due to MC and at the end of April I got a suprise :bfp: 

Im currently at 12wk+5dys and awaiting my scan. . . 13days away. Both excited and petrified. Xoxo


----------



## MadamRose

aww im sure the scan will be perfect. and sorry for your loss, at least with a suprise BFP it shows your body was ready for you to have another baby. And you have had one scan showing everything is well :hugs:
I have decided dont think i can wait til my baby is born to see it again i want a 4d scan. Has anyone else had one


----------



## Tulip

Due you still keep calling her 'it' :haha:


----------



## Tulip

Oh my god I've bought a pram :shock:


----------



## TripleB

We need piccies Nic! I was trying to cheer myself up at lunchtime (while holding down the sicky-burps) by looking at the prams on the John Lewis website. Show us! xxx


----------



## Tulip

I will when I get in :D


----------



## Tulip

iCandy Peach in Sweetpea....

https://www.formbyprams.co.uk/images/products/xlg/icandy/peach_carrycot.jpghttps://growingyourbaby.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/peach.png

The local buggy shop had been telling us there was a 3-4 month delivery time for them.... we went to order one from John Lewis and they had loads in stock in their distribution centre :rofl: We could have it next weekend but we're at Bluewater the following Sunday so are picking it up then!

As much as I love the Silver Cross Surf, it was just almost TOO light, the basket is far too small and it doesn't take a cabriofix car seat (though car seat is another issue as we really should get a fully lie-flat one as the drive to the in-laws is four hours, far too long for baby to be sat up).

Ooooooooooooooh I cant wait to play with it! It's so light - the iCandy Apple feels so heavy by comparison.


----------



## TripleB

I've seen that one in the flesh and its lovely! Believe it or not when DH drags me to rugby games while he's watching the action on the pitch I'm usually looking at the line of buggys on the side deciding which one I'd like! I've noticed that one before and I like like like! So do you get the pram bit and the buggy seat bit? And can you get a carseat to fit - I'm confused by the whole travel system thing! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Haha I've been trying (and failing) to explain the whole carseat thing to DH today.

The buggy is £555.
The carrycot is £165.
The adaptors to add a car seat are 30 quid - you see where the grey buttons are on the side? You press those to release the cot/seat and then slot the adaptors...
https://www.icandyworld.com/uploads/products/100_fzmuc1271694948.png
...into the hinge just below. Then you slot the car seat into the top of them. The beauty is it'll take a maxi-cosi car seat that clicks onto a fixed base that stays in the car (so you don't have to do the whole strapping-in-thing every time you put baby in the car - just one click and bubs is secure).


----------



## TripleB

Oooooh that's clever - so the adaptors make it fit different brands of carseat - genius! I won't be telling DH the price of these things just yet - one heart attack at a time I think! xxx


----------



## hb1

Mayb_baby - you're pretty much in 2nd tri - how exciting!!! hx


----------



## hb1

Liking the icandy Tulip - very pretty :) and practical!!

hx


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous purchase, Nik! Those are close to my nursery colors! So, I'm a fan already! LOL


----------



## blondee

Wow! Cool buggy! Me likey!!! I have talked OH into going out and test driving a few when we are back in the UK next week. Can't wait!! I have no doubt it will cause some sort of a row ("how much?!") but we need to cross these hurdles!

I took a pic of the bump and will try to upload it tom when i am home.

Have a good day/evening wherever you are!

M X


----------



## Tulip

Michelle, it's important to stress to DH that a good bram/buggy combo will last a few years. Oh and the Peach will upgrade to a Peach Blossom ;)

https://www.madeformums.com/uploads/images/Large/5241.jpg


----------



## hannah76

tulip - gorgeous stroller! i haven't bought a thing yet... can't wait! it will seem so much more real if i do :)

welcome mayb! h+h 9 months :)

my sense of smell is crazy this week... or so dh tells me. i was convinced that the dog had rolled in something as she smelled (to me) like a swamp! dh smelled her and assured me that she smells like she always does - like a dog but not extra funky. i can barely stand the smell of her!! will be giving her a bath soon if for no other reason than my own nose :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Michelle, it's important to stress to DH that a good bram/buggy combo will last a few years. Oh and the Peach will upgrade to a Peach Blossom ;)
> 
> https://www.madeformums.com/uploads/images/Large/5241.jpg

That's awesome! We don't have things like that here! Totally jealous!


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> Due you still keep calling her 'it' :haha:

Shes got a name, but its what i have been doing for like 17 weeks so its hard to get out of the habbit. When im actually talking to my belly she gets called by her name.

Lovely pram, this is the one my dad gave us :D
Like this for when she is a baby
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2788.jpg
and like this for when she is older
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2786.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2787.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

Also just realised im 22weeks today 2weeks til im viable :yipee:


----------



## Tulip

:yipee: Happy 22w hon! xx


----------



## Tulip

Sad news girls - Laura.x.x has lost her little one in a most traumatic fashion and was treated appallingly by her hospital the whole way through. Please spare a thought for her tonight.

Also if anyone spots any lovelies on the list who have lost their LOs, please let me know. It's so hard to keep track of everyone now we can't search by user :cry:


----------



## hb1

Oh no - and to be treated badly by the very people who are meant to care for her is so terrible at a time when she is suffering total devistation :( 

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww im so sorry for lauras little angel


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Sad news girls - Laura.x.x has lost her little one in a most traumatic fashion and was treated appallingly by her hospital the whole way through. Please spare a thought for her tonight.
> 
> Also if anyone spots any lovelies on the list who have lost their LOs, please let me know. It's so hard to keep track of everyone now we can't search by user :cry:

Keeping her in my thoughts! :cry:

You can still search user by user. Go to Search>Advanced Search>[enter username]>Show results as [click posts] and that will get you to their most recent posts or you can click on their name and get to their "homepage" thing on here to see their siggy and whatnot. If you just hit "go back" after each person, all you have to change is the username. That's how I stalk for the "Race" thread. Takes ages in there, but not so long with your list.


----------



## hannah76

so sorry to laura and her little lost bean! so sad...


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies

What sad news about Laura and to be treated so terribly too...

Congrats on your 22 weeks due. Your little princess is going to be very cosy in her pram!

I think I actually might be learning to deal with this nausea. It's still there ALL the time and I could easily be sick (I will try everything in my power not to be though, I hate it that much) but its like my brain is telling me this is "normal" now. On the plus side I'm going to feel amazing when it goes! I've got the seabands and the ginger products so will get through!

I can't believe my scan is the day after tomorrow. Very scared but hoping that the way I'm feeling is a good sign as it was certainly nothing like this with my MMC pregnancy. Really excited about telling our families if its good news. Have already let it slip to a friend when she revealed to me that she's 6 weeks pregnant so we'll be having our babies around the same time - can't wait!

How are we all today?

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks im so happy. The pram has lovely suspention so is lovely to push and also useful to rock baby to sleep in if your out and they wont sleep. 
just noticed your early scan is on my birthday :D hope it all goes perfectly only 2 days to go for you :D
I just realised today that i found out at 4 weeks so 18 weeks ago, and its now only 18 weeks until im due. So i have the amount of time left that ive actually know about so far. its one so quick hope this 18 weeks goes quick to.
OH felt Chloe kick for the 1st time last night to, about 10times over 20min period :D


----------



## TripleB

Oooh happy birthday for Saturday - I hope its a really happy day for both of us! That's the first time I've heard you refer to her as Chloe - cuteness! Sounds like she's in training for the World Cup! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

She was last night, 1st time ever though, as i have never been able to feel her from the outside, OH had to keep poking her gentle to get her to move. When my mum was expecting me everyone said i was a boy as i was so active.
What times your scan as hope i will be on here to get an update from you as in London the day after, so if i dont get an update on the day, i wont get one until monday. Be positive it will be perfect :D


----------



## TripleB

It's at 11.30 and will try and post the outcome from my phone afterwards. Planning on going straight to the in-laws to break the news, all being well. I am feeling positive, just finding it hard to imagine hearing those words "and there's the heartbeat"! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Ok thanks, i will be able to get on here until about 3.30 so hopefully i should be able to get your update. All will be fine with this bean :D


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya girls

sending you all lots of love

just another flying visit from me

:hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## hannah76

triple B - good luck on your scan! so soon!! it will be so great to get to tell everyone :)

due - love the name chloe, so pretty... and so cool that you got to feel her kick!

i am still so tired... still waiting on my 2nd tri energy boost! this being pregnant is tough business.


----------



## MadamRose

Hannah i didnt get my energy boost until about 18 weeks and still then i didnt feel like i was completly back to normal :haha: It will come.
They were proper big, and i think after my miscarriage its what OH really needed being able to feel them to i think its really starting to sink in for him. I love the name, only people on the forum know it so far as we are waiting til she is born to announce her sex and name


----------



## TripleB

I think its funny how people on here know sex, name etc or in my case that I'm pregnant! All you lovely ladies know and my own mother doesn't! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I know what you mean, it is quite strange but in a good way :haha:


----------



## Tulip

I can't even post the name on here when we decide as a couple of my real-life friends are on BnB!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless ya, i dont have the problem. Are you hoping to find out the sex at your scan then? not long at all now


----------



## MissyMojo

if MIL tells me one more time what i can n cant do i might just kill her!


----------



## MadamRose

aww whats she doing hun?


----------



## MissyMojo

every time i go to eat something - "you have to eat really healthy now - theres not just you to think about" - duh i know that

i stretched up to close the boot after we'd been shoppin "dont you dare do that - your not meant to stretch up or lift anything while ur pregnant" 

and the favourite " just wait til your a mummy you'l know what i mean" when talking about raising kids. feeding choices etc 

doing my nut in and i havnt even been here 24 hours


----------



## hannah76

oh, sorry jo... unwanted advice is tough to deal with !!


----------



## MissyMojo

she needs to realise im not an idiot!


----------



## Tulip

Oh Jo, saw you'd been having trouble. Just ignore her, you're pregnant not an invalid!

Due, we got the scan on medical grounds (to check the spine) so don't know if we'll get a look at anything else. The NHS won't take a guess at the flavour yet anyway x


----------



## hannah76

tulip - you dont get a gender scan then?


----------



## Tulip

If baby is in the right position at the anomaly scan (22 weeks) they'll tell us :)


----------



## MadamRose

I hope everything goes well with the spine tulip and hopefully they will be able to tell your at 22 weeks also. 
Jo i hate people telling me what to do, you cant just eat salad for the whole or your pregnancy or there would be nothing left. Just ignore her, as long as you dont feel like your over doing it your not.
Can't beleive its my birthday tomorrow


----------



## MissyMojo

Happy Birthday Due for 2moro :)

well today ive walked and walked and shopped my hart out :) such a lovely day


----------



## MadamRose

Aww what did you buy?
And thanks for the birthday wishes im so excited now :D


----------



## MissyMojo

i bought some vests, some sleep suits, a newborn starter set (soo adorable) and the vest pack that matches (from primark) and a hooded towel from NUFC shop :) 

then got myself 2 tops from maternity @ new look and some sandals & my mate bought me a top :)


----------



## MadamRose

Yay for you i love baby shopping :D
I dont need many more clothes i need things like bouncers and stuff, can't wait to go get that stuff with OH. Cant wait to get her 1st bear on sunday from Harrods :D


----------



## MissyMojo

i need things now like bouncers swing buggy etc - gonna get them next month - wanted the basic clothes in 1st lol


----------



## MadamRose

Im just sat here and suddenly got really emotional about my little angel :cry: im happy its my birthday and everything but it made me think this would have been my 1st birthday that Ashley would have shared with me :cry: I'm not sat here in tears, i think the pregnancy hormoes are really getting to me today


----------



## MissyMojo

aww darling xxxx

im kindaa freaked that nudger has the same due date i had with flumpetta :S


----------



## MadamRose

I dont know whats suddenly made me so upset. I was exactly 7 weeks with this one on due date of my angel who died at 7 weeks pregnancy, i took it as a sign things would be ok more than anything. it jsut upsets me ashley isnt here to share my day :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

these hormones we have dont help much :hugs: babes, curl on the sofa with some choccies and some schloer and get a cuddle darling xx


----------



## MadamRose

i would but OH is at work until 10, and wont be home til about 10.45, and dont have any chocies in


----------



## MissyMojo

aww hun :hug: my FIL ate all my chocci last nite - so i'm having a chinese tonight while he's at the pub and he's not getting his mits on it


----------



## MadamRose

aww bless ya, hes at work until 4.30pm on my b'day so will only see him for 30mins in the morning then again at 5.30 i dont think that will help as i may feel very emotional our angel isnt here tomorrow


----------



## MissyMojo

aww that sucks :( dont b afraid of being emotional tho - ive learnt its better to just go with it xx


----------



## MadamRose

yes exactly im the same really. I know my angel is with me in spirt on my birthday though


----------



## MissyMojo

ur angel is always with you in ur heart xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes exactly, that made me cry again my hormones really are all over. I need to do the ironing but not in the mood, so now concidering doing it on my birthday tomorrow as need to be done either today or tomorrow


----------



## MissyMojo

aww hunni :hugs: get ur oh to do it!!


----------



## MadamRose

He is at work and working again tomorrow will be home jsut before people come for the bbq so its either me now or tomorrow :(


----------



## MissyMojo

not good- can u not hide it in ur wardrobe til u feel up to it? i do that all the time lol


----------



## MadamRose

I might just have to and wear unironed stuff to london on sunday. We conviced that LO on my birthday, non of my family etc otehr than OH know this. i think that makes it all the harder


----------



## MissyMojo

aww darlin xxx

def go for hidign the un ironed stuff = u could always just iron the stuff u need for sunday ? and hide the rest ?


----------



## MadamRose

Yes, i think im gonna leave it, iron the stuff i need for London tomorrow, ill be on my own til 4 anyway and wil only take a few mins so will do it then. Thanks for the support hun :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

any time sweetheart thats what we're all here for :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## MadamRose

thanks, it good to have you lot here, as no one else really understands no one in my family have lost babys so it makes it harder as i cant talk to them :hug: :kiss:


----------



## MissyMojo

i think i woulda gone ad during 1st 12w without this thread , only ppl who've been where we have can really understand and support x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i agree. They werent very helpful when i miscarried either (i know its not there fault) i dint have this site or anything i just delt with it myself. So sometimes i wonder if i did really ever deal with it if that makes sence


----------



## MissyMojo

i know what u mean, even with this site i still ignored a lot of my pain, but after counselling it made things so mch better xxxxxxxx


hope u feel better soon darlin im gonna head off , im all shopped out, xxx nite nite xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks night :hug:


----------



## Lawa

Hi ladies very scared to be doing this but I am 4+1 today and I am pregnant for the 4 th time wih no1 I am due around the 11th of FEB


----------



## MissyMojo

welcome sweetheart and i wish you a very healthy sticky bean xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies, off for my scan in 15 mins and I feel sick with worry. I've been very positive that this is a sticky one so far but now I just have this feeling it's going to be bad news. I'll update later, wish me luck. xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Sending you lots of love and hugs x x


----------



## TripleB

We have a baby in the right place with a heartbeat! Measuring 8+3 so a bit ahead of my dates - I'm in shock but so so happy! Will upload a pic later! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Told you everything would be fine TripleB so happy for you :yipee:, my Birthday is lucky you see :D well for everyone but me who has spent an hour down my local health centre, as i was just stood there and went all dizzy and blacked out. So had to get BP and everything cheaked. She said they were find and its properly i fainted because of the heat, she said keep topped up with more fluids. So now are that this mornings im now gonna enjoy myself :happydance:
Welcome Lawa wishing you happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## hb1

Yey TripleB!!! So glad it went well! Looking forward to the pic!

Hey Lawa - 8 mths to go! hoping it's highly uneventful!

Due - must've been properly scary!!! - it's so hot and stuffy today - there's no air :( 

just sticking around at home with fans blasting and drinking juice!! feeling sick :) and lethargic! 

hx


----------



## magnolia09

Welcome Lawa!

triple - YAY for a heartbeat in the right place! :happydance: i've been feeling pretty positive this time but as our ultrasound next friday gets closer, i'm feeling more and more afraid there won't be a heartbeat. this gives me a little hope :)

Happy Birthday Due!


----------



## Tulip

FANTASTIC news Louise, I knew it! Sheer desperation right before a scan will become normal, trust me - now less than 48 hours til our spine check I'm right there with you! Are you moving dates or sticking til 12 wk scan?

Lawa, welcome honey, I hope this one will hold on tight for you and that you are with us for the long haul :hugs:

Due - happy birthday, I think! If there's an excuse to get out of doing that ironing I think you've found it! Rest up and drink lots and look after the pair of you xx

H, sorry you're feeling crappy mate. You're 7+6 now, when do we get to see a ticker, hmm?!

Jo, glad to see you've been caning New Look Maternity - I am pretty much living in that stuff aside from my new Blooming Marv skirts :D Enjoy being home for a bit xx

I've been sitting outside in the shade knitting hat, bootees and scratch mitts for Munch from my favourite alpaca yarn. Will post a pic later. Need to do some cotton scratch mitts next for indoor-time.


----------



## Tulip

Also good afternoon Magnolia, this will be a long week for you I'm afraid :hugs:

Todays celebrations:

Happy Birthday to Due#1!

Congratulations on your great scan result TripleB!

Happy 18 weeks 39YrMumToOne :wohoo:
Happy 16 weeks Hekate :yipee:
Happy 15 weeks Lolly W :wohoo:
Happy 11 weeks Summer Rain :yipee:
Happy 10 weeks nosy_cow :wohoo: (Wow, that has flown by!)
Happy 8 weeks JoeyTT01 :yipee:

Sorry to those of you whose weekly anniversary I never get round to celebrating - this kind of post is almost impossible to do by phone and I rarely get on the PC on weeknights :kiss:


----------



## hannah76

tripleB - so happy you had a good of the little one and everything looks good! yay!

due - happy bday! take care of yourself and drink lots of ice water :)

welcome lawa!

hb1 - sorry you're feeling sick, but also yay for feeling sick! haha... kinda reassuring, eh?


----------



## hb1

I don't have a ticker as I can't work out how to add one :)

I am totally chuffed about feeling sick :)


----------



## Tulip

Figures!

Go to baby-gaga.com or lilypie.com or wherever (google "pregnancy tickers") and create your ticker.... then copy the BBcode it gives you and paste it into your siggy :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

I'm feelign alot better trying to drink little and often now to keep the fluids up. Getting everything ready for the BBQ tonight :D already got my music up really loud, havin a really good day now :yipee:
Yes i used to be really chuffed about feeling sick, i freaked out when it stopped at 10 weeks


----------



## hoping:)

TripleB said:


> We have a baby in the right place with a heartbeat! Measuring 8+2 so a bit ahead of my dates - I'm in shock but so so happy! Will upload a pic later! xxx

Good news Triple!!! Yay for a heart beat:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## TripleB

Thank you so much ladies, I am on such a high! I've changed my avatar but attached a pic anyway for you to see (can you tell if its a boy or a girl?! :rofl:. Head is on the left, stubby feet sticking up on the right). I was really bricking it and for the first 5 seconds of the scan as she was locating the sac I was sure there was nothing there. Then it just popped into view and she said the two things I was hoping to hear 1) there's only one baby (phew - one at a time please!) and 2) there's the heartbeat :happydance:. I was in such a daze I couldn't see it and went completely silent as my DH was gawping at the screen. I eventually saw it and my own heart started beating again! Bit confused its measuring 4 days ahead of my dates (18.8mm) as I was charting and know my ov date but I'll take it! Probably won't change my ticker until 12 week scan Nic - will see what that comes up with.

Oh and she scanned my ovaries which I wasn't expecting but said they looked great no cysts or fluid etc.

Have spent the afternoon telling nearest and dearest and everyone is ecstatic - first grandchild etc.

Happy birthday Due and glad that I could give you some hope Magnolia, it will be fine hun.

Welcome hoping - great to see you here.

And....breathe......

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Baby1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tulip

Well done babes! Measurements can easily be a couple of days out with something that small AND could be an early implanter as standard measurements assume 7dpo I think (Ruby was in a hurry, implanting at 5dpo, I could see it on my chart!)

xx


----------



## TripleB

Thanks hun, if I could push it forward another 5 days it might arrive on my 30th birthday! xxx


----------



## hannah76

aw tripleB, so cute!! so glad you can breathe now and how fun is it telling everyone, eh? yay! :happydance:


----------



## hb1

cute pic :)

hx


----------



## Tulip

Dare I quote my favourite stats again? Hb at 8 weeks = risk of loss down to 3% :yipee:
xx


----------



## TripleB

I LOVE this stat! 

hb1 - yay for feeling sick! And happy 8 weeks!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Here is what I made yesterday. I added the heart to the hat after I took the first photo and also joined the scratch mitts with a cord.

Now I'm doing some bamboo scratch mitts for indoors because the alpaca would be too hot with the heating on.

:D
 



Attached Files:







P6050128a.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2









P6050134a.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TripleB

They are soooooo cute Nic. I can see you have the makings of an awesome Mummy!

We spent yesterday afternoon telling family and my MIL and SIL immediately started going on about embroidering motifs on babygrows etc! I'm a creative dunce so will accept anything I can get!

Off to see my friend who's 36 weeks today. Have been dreading it a little bit but now I know my little one's heart is beating away I'll be sat there with a secret grin on my face!

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Here is what I made yesterday. I added the heart to the hat after I took the first photo and also joined the scratch mitts with a cord.
> 
> Now I'm doing some bamboo scratch mitts for indoors because the alpaca would be too hot with the heating on.
> 
> :D

OMG! How darling! I adore that! Remind me to put in an order when I take my seat back in PAL!


----------



## Tulip

Will do Megg!


----------



## hb1

Tulip - absolutely fabulous - love the colour and the heart is extra cute!! - Munch is going to be the best dressed baby in Kent!!

I am inspired now!!! I love sewing and have a ton of fabric - but might be better knowing the gender first!! Did you work from a pattern for these?

Thanks for the stats - always good to get passes the next one!! :)

hx


----------



## TripleB

Stress-fest this morning. After yesterdays good news, DH and I decided a little :sex: was in order. Bad idea. Halfway through DH noticed some blood and sure enough I've been bleeding. Bright red to start with and enough to make me freak-out (DH struggled to get me to calm down). It's now turned darker and is only there on wiping. I had to do a bit of investigating with a mirror but I think I may just have a little tear which is causing the bleeding, I don't think it's anything to do with the bubs. Anyway, I have an emergency doctors appointment at 12.40 where they are going to check me out and if necessary I'll have another scan at the EPU tomorrow. I'm trying to stay positive and tell myself that everything was fine just yesterday. No more fun for DH, that's for sure. xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: hunni, i had some bleeding after sex at 8 weeks, then nothing since, oh is lucky if he gets sex once a fotnight


----------



## TripleB

Thanks missy, that really does make me feel better. Just trying to stay calm. xxx


----------



## Tulip

H - Got the patterns from the web - just basic bootees, mitts and hat from different places. I have a load of fabric that I've bought and never done anything with and don't really know where to start LOL 

The big roll of green stuff is from Ikea - for less than a fiver IIRC and they still have it now. I love the farmyard prints on the FQs but as I don't have a lot of each one I don't know what to do. And as for the little squares.... no idea what I had in mind for those :rofl:

Triple - either a tear or as Jo says an irritated cervix. Try not to panic, doc and EPU will show all is well xx

(Thats a point though, I really should give my poor husband some loving... it has been about, ooh, 14 and a half weeks..... :blush:)
 



Attached Files:







P6060119a.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MissyMojo

if ur still having some on wiping in 2/3 hour ring epu>? 

i had a mw check me over and she found a graze on my cervix from hubby - that was the cause of my bleed


----------



## MissyMojo

lol tulip, my oh has had sex twice since 13 weeks lol


----------



## TripleB

I have a doctors appointment in an hour and I hope she'll check me out (will tell her what I think I can see with my mirror!) the bleeding has now gone dark so I don't think there is anything fresh happening. She says she'll refer me to the EPU for a scan tomorrow if necessary. Will let you all know how it goes. xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

thats good hun xx :hug:


----------



## TripleB

Back from the docs and I'm reassured for now. He thought given yesterdays scan and that the bleeding has tapered off to just some brown spotting, it's most likely that :sex: has caused a small tear. He felt my tummy and said he could feel the top of my uterus (more than I can!) and booked us a scan at the EPU on Tuesday. So all being well I'll get to see my little bean's heartbeat twice in 4 days! Going to completely chill out today, DH has gone to the shops to get food and and look after me. God this baby lark is stressful! xxx


----------



## hb1

Gosh TripleB- pop off to feel sorry for myself and come back to a drama - glad it isn't your bean but I can imagine that the worry was enough !!! def chill out this afternoon!! 

Tulip - I say patchwork - either a patchwork blanket/quilt or a cute patchwork dress ? I started a patchwork quilt for my nephew but I was going to finish it the week of my b-day in december but then ending up mc so it's not been finished yet - got a week off this month so I may well get back in the swing of things and get it done :)

Also - am reading up on hypno-birthing - has anyone else heard of this?

hx


----------



## Tulip

Yeah patchwork is the only way forward with that really isn't it? I hope I have the patience!

I've signed up for a hypnobirthing course in September. Am beside myself with excitement :dance:


----------



## Lawa

Well ladies not sure what happening at the mo.

Am 15 dpo today and have a sligh amount of spotting (nothing in knickers) brown and a tiny drop of red I am trying not to worry though but .... I cant help feel like chemical could it be Ib still or is it way to late for that?


I am on Asprin also so that is hopefully thinning blood aswell/


----------



## Tulip

Defo could be IB hon, esp with blood-thinning going on xx


----------



## hb1

fxd all is well Lawa :hugs:

hx


----------



## Lawa

Its scary as deffo had more cramps this time which I am taking as good and attaching more lol


----------



## hb1

I did have af style cramping at 4 weeks

hx


----------



## hannah76

tulip... super cute knitting! i need to get back with my crocheting for sure... you've inspired me! and i say make a quilt too... you've got a nice collection going on there :) i should go check my stash to see what baby fabric i have too...

tripleB, glad to hear its nothing but what a scare for you! take care x

lawa - could totally be IB, fx'd its gone soon! do you have another pregnancy test to take to ease your mind?


----------



## Lawa

Hiya ladies well just woken up to really bad ramps blood and clots so looks Like number 4 to me xx


----------



## Tulip

Oh Lawa darling I'm so sorry :cry: When do you get your elusive results from the consultant? xxxxx


----------



## Lawa

Hey chick this wednesday so not to long now x


----------



## Tulip

Hoping they have some answers for you sweetie :hug:


----------



## TripleB

Sorry to hear this Lawa :hugs:.

Good luck for your scan today Nic.

AFM, brown spotting almost completely gone so hopefully it was just a blip yesterday and scan tomorrow will be ok.

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i feel like shit right now

and thats about as polite as i can put it

all i had yesterday was 

" your gonna be huge if ur this big at 16w! "

"are you sure your only 16w"

"is it twins"

had to keep reminding ppl i've always been big around my belly and that my "bump" is still pretty much me n my padding

then his mam when i got in was all "i'm not cming out in november to see the baby" paying the bloody matyr - saying she was the only "grandmother" this baby was ever gonna have (she doesnt count my step mum as shes not a "Blood relative") which really got me upset as it drove home the fact that my mum isnt here and will never get to see me have this baby, and how much im missing her, aparently her n dave are "more important" then my family!

argh 

cant w8 to get bk home to cyprus and ignore all this bullshit



:hugs: lawa x


----------



## Tulip

Jo, your inlaws are starting to piss me right off, so christ knows how you're feeling. You are SUPPOSED to be this size at 16w... especially after you've had brekkie and you start to bloat. I look absolutely HUUUUUUGE in the afternoons. Tell them your ONE baby is fine, thank you very much, and you are progressing normally. As for her not coming out in November - her loss.

You must miss your mum so much - but she's watching over you right now, with little Flumpetta on her lap xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

MIL just lost her brother so is more snappy/cutting than normal - im trying to leave her to it but my hormones in the mix - fireworks, my poor hubby x

im gona hide on FIL's pc all day x


----------



## hb1

Oh Lawa - will keep hoping for you :hugs:

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Lawa im so sorry hun :hugs: 
Triple B im sure the bleed was just to do with the :sex: i wouldnt dare have :sex: until i had had my 12 week scan, and only done it a few times since then as im that scared. 
Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone i had a really good day :D
Also had a very good day in London yesterday but very tiring, 8hours walking round, museums and to tourist areas and on the underground would tire most people out so i was shattered, me and OH both managed to fall asleep on the train home :haha:
Amazing day and we got Chloe her 1st bear from harrods £9 i though its a bargin, its pink and smells of strawberry i couldnt beleive how cheap it was 
Shes also had a really active morning today kicking me in bed.


----------



## MadamRose

Just realsied you have you scan today dont you tulip, hope it all goes well x


----------



## Tulip

Thanks, just leaving! x


----------



## hannah76

lawa - so sorry to hear of your loss... :hugs: really hope you can find some answers soon this is so tough to go through. x

tulip - good luck today! can't wait to see your l.o. again!

jo - i would just lose it, i can't believe some people can be so insensitive... argh! how much longer till you can go home?

due - that sounds so cute! aw... smells like strawberries :)


----------



## MissyMojo

we fly bk on 16th

i swear nudger is recording shy!!!

i found nudger str8 away with the doppler then selected record on my phone so parent can listen too and nope gone into hiding lol!!


----------



## hb1

Good news for me :) just booked a private scan on Wednesday :) fxd all is well!

hx


----------



## Tulip

Yay, go H!

I've been confirmed as Team Blue! My little man looks fantastic! Pics on p 35 of my journal xxx


----------



## hannah76

hb, that's great! excited for you :)

tulip - woohoo!! so now you know you can make little blue bibs with trucks on them etc... fun! gotta go check the pix now :)


----------



## TripleB

V. exciting hb1! Will look forward to seeing the first pics of your LO! I'm hoping the EPU might let us have another pic tomorrow if we ask nicely and all is well. xxx


----------



## hb1

Fab news Tulip :) now it's def a patchwork quilt and some cute dungarees out of the green ikea fabric :)

hx


----------



## hb1

Good luck tomorrow TripleB
hx


----------



## Tulip

Heh... I laid out the non-gender-indicating patchwork bits this morning, then had to come home and add all the blue ones in! More blue required! :wohoo:


----------



## Tulip

I'm adding bump colours to the front page ladies.... lemme know when you do! xx


----------



## Agiboma

have not been on this thread in a while congrats tulip, welcome to team blue


----------



## MissyMojo

my due date got moved to 19th nov at last scan hunni, and im team* Yellow* all the way!


----------



## Megg33k

Jo... YELLOW?!?! NO WAY! You're going to torture me for another 23.5 weeks?! OMG! EVIL! :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm so _totally_ evil - have u seen all the neutral stuff i been buying! i want the surprise at the end


----------



## Megg33k

I buy neutral because I have to! I'd order my flavors if I could... but I can't afford that shite! LOL I will know at the very first moment that they are allowed to so much as GUESS! I'll BRIBE my sonographer to guess earlier if I can! :rofl: You... are... EVIL!


----------



## MissyMojo

im not - how many suprises do u get in life?? not many as big as boy or girl!


----------



## Megg33k

I know you aren't! I'm only joking with you! You know I love ya! :hugs: Boy vs Girl is one of the biggest surprises that you can possibly get. The only ones who can beat that are my parents. Imagine this...

Get put on list for adopting a baby... *wait 10 YEARS*... *ring ring* (at work on a Monday)... "Hello, Mrs. Eli? I hope you don't have plans on Thursday. You're going to be a mother!"... HOLY SHIT!... *quits job*... SAHM for 17 years! :rofl: (Love my parents! <3)


----------



## TripleB

Back from the EPU and all is well :yipee:. They couldn't see any reason for the bleeding so it was most probably irritation from the :sex: - I am now a no-go area until the second trimester that's for sure! Measuring spot-on for my dates (19mm CRL) and heart was beating away. Huge relief! Oh and I ovulated from my left ovary - amazing what they can tell you!

My bladder was too full so I had to empty it and ended up with the dildo-cam. Very clear pics though and less uncomfortable than the abdominal one on a painfully full bladder!

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip glad your scan went well and congrats on your little boy.
TripleB im glad your EPU scan went well, now you have no need to worry :hugs:
Chloe has been kicking like mad today and i love it :D
Im 23weeks tomorrow so its only 8 days til im viable :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

wow megg!

so glad alls well triple B

Due whoop for 8 days til viable :)


----------



## MadamRose

Here is the strawberry smelling bear we brought Chloe from harrods
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Teddy2.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Teddy.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

awww wow so cute!


----------



## hannah76

oh the bear is so cute!! love it... 

triple B so glad your scan went well! yay!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya girls how are we doing?


----------



## MadamRose

Im doing well thankyou, but im not feeling to well today. I think after the weekend i still need a rest, but i was up really early today did lots of walking and a 2hour exam.
How are you?


----------



## MissyMojo

im doing pretty good atm :) had another lazy day - have been shattered from 3 days of shopping n kids parties n family visiting ext while in uk

heres my bump so far https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/nudger.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im glad you doing good, things tire you out so easily when your pregnant


----------



## MissyMojo

how did the exam go?

hopefully u'll get a peaceful day son n can rest up x


----------



## MadamRose

Ok i think thanks, didnt seem to be anything i couldnt answer, but i wont know for sure until august 19th when i get my results. My baby will be so close to due by then :haha:
Yes im gonna have a lazy day 2moz i think.
Also a few mins ago i was lying down and think i saw belly move but i aint 100% sure


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed u get the result u want

oooh belly moving :) and i give a bit :thumbup: for a lazy day 2mro


----------



## MadamRose

thanks yes i dont have anything major i need to do so will leave it until thursday :thumbup:
And yes i really think it was, it was like a little part of my belly like popped out for a second or 2


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop whoop :happydance: go on there chloe show mummy what ur made of, and dnt forget to do it for daddy too!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes her daddy has only felt her kick once, but with how active she has been today i beleive he may feel her tonight if she is still active :D
yes she is showing me what she is made of, dont they start to get fatter around now or something liek that which makes their kicks stronger?
Love the bump pics by the way.
Im still smallish, i feel prefect but small compared to some, but my belly button is alomost in line with belly i think it might be my placenta causing this ut i aint sure. but i dont mind as i know im still not too big.


----------



## MissyMojo

yeah as they put on more weight and their bones get stronger so do their kicks :) hope daddy gets a whopping tonight from her:)

i cant w8 to be a bit further along to feel stuff


----------



## MadamRose

He would have done yesterday but when i called him he took like 5mins to come, so he missed her. But thats his fault.
aww you havent got long, it shouldnt be long til you start to get flutters if you havent already


----------



## Tulip

Louise, that is just fantastic news, well done buddy :thumbup: Yay for dildo-cam :rofl: I can't wait for that badboy to check out my cervix length in 6 weeks!

Due, that bear is simply adorable, Chloe will love it!

Jo, have updated list... did you find the neutral Geordie bear or will you have to buy a pink one and a blue one? I found 2 creme eggs on my desk when I got to work today - result!

Hannah - you must be due another u/s soon, when when when?

Agiboma! Hope you don't mind me adding your team colours as it was on the bump colours thread anyway :D

Lawa is now posting back in TTCAL and I have marked her LO as an angel. Hope she gets some answers tomorrow as to why she now has four little ones watching over her. :cry:


----------



## Tulip

Oh yeah and as for me I was on a course about how the internet works today and Munchkin was going crazy for XML, the little wriggler. He's going to be a geek like his father, I just know it :roll:


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks and aww bless, maybe he was kicking becuase he was bored surely if he enjoyed it he would have been still and listened? You can always hope


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Oh yeah and as for me I was on a course about how the internet works today and Munchkin was going crazy for XML, the little wriggler. He's going to be a geek like his father, I just know it :roll:

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Love him even more now!


----------



## hannah76

jo your bump is super cute!! it looks like my bump i think :) i cannot WAIT to feel kicks either... it can't come soon enough!! i posted my bump in my journal and pal bump pix.

tulip - i see the nurse again on monday, but just for a regular appt and the 2nd part of my bloods for nt defects and down's etc... can't remember what that test is called but i only signed up for it so that i could have an extra scan! otherwise they wouldn't have done one at 12 wks :) my next one is the sexing scan mid-july at 20 wks! eeeee!! sooo excited to find out who i am carrying in here!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning girls

i havent managed to find the right colour bear so i'm gonna w8 til nov and put it on nudgers xmas list lol! 

im loaded with cold today :cry: and have such a sore throat i can barely speak - fun!


----------



## hb1

Had my scan - all good - measured 8w+5 - heart beat - she had to press quite hard tho as my bladder wasn't full enough - and that hurt - hope there's no damage!! something else to worry about - but my next scan is my 12w one at 8th July so will worry about that till then - wouldn't be the same without the worrying now would it!!


Sorry about the cold Jo :hugs: 

hx


----------



## TripleB

That's fab hb1. I was the opposite and bladder was so full I had to empty it! Did you get a pic? 4 weeks of worry for us now. I have my booking-in appointment on Sunday and a holiday to the Lake District in a few weeks so I hope it won't drag.

Sorry about the cold Missy, must be pants when you can't take anything.

xxx


----------



## hb1

I did - will scan it in at work tomorrow :) - not the clearest of pics due to the bladder. Think she bruised me!!


----------



## Tulip

Wonderful H, congratulations on a fabulous scan! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Glad the scan went well H so happy for you
Im 23weeks exactly today, 1 weeks until im viable :happydance: (however one of my tickers says i am today, why is it saying this at 23 weeks :shrug:


----------



## hannah76

hb1 - so great that you had a good scan!! can't wait to see the pic!

jo - sorry you're sick... feel better soon.

due - so close! that's awesome :)


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls 

im feeling a bit better today thanks for all the well wishes 

what we all got planned for today?


----------



## MadamRose

Im got to wait in for a parcel to arrive, and then do lots of ironing. I think ive slept funny as my neck is killing.
Glad you seem to be feeling a bit better Jo


----------



## MissyMojo

i think im gona drag my ass off this chiar at some point and clean the kitchen for MIL and perhaps ask hubby nicely to take me out for lunch at tgi fridays


----------



## MadamRose

Oww that sounds nice TGI friday yummy.
I wish my OH was here to take me out but he is at work, so it will be sandwiches for me. The weather better hold off raining as was hoping to go for a walk today also.


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed the rain holds off for you, its nice having hubby off atm - but hate that he had to lose his uncle :(


----------



## MadamRose

Aww sorry, i didnt know he had lost his uncle :hugs: OH had the day off yesterday, but we had stuff to sort down at the bank, then wend and brought our wedding rings, and then have to go and get final bits out with the registar like readings and vows and paying up balance to them for the wedding in July.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: x


----------



## hb1

I went to work as usual but I had arranged a charity afternoon and a group of us went out and helped and a local wildlife trust - had a fab time.

hx


----------



## MadamRose

I had an awful evening yesterday and it isnt getting any better today :cry:

I had very bad tummy pain at about 4.30 yesterday afternoon, and when i went to the toilet on wiping there was blood. As i was nly getting pain randomly i left it t see if it settled which is didnt so i rang the labour suiet as by this time my doctors was closed. And they said becuase of the bleed and me being Rhs-negative blood group they needed to se me.
I was so scared as it was, i went to the triarge on arrival and they did a doppler and Chloe was fine. And they took bloods etc, and did an internal to check cervix was closed ect which is was.They said i needed to ring my MW this morning and get an appoitnemnt for late next week, to see if i needed anti-d and to see if iron levels are low as they beleive they maybe.
I rang the midwife this morning and she said i havent been treated very well, i need the anti-d within 72 hours of the bleed,(no matter what bloods show) And the only reason they do bloods would be for the iron and to cheak one dose of anti D is enough.
Im really scared that im getting so many mixed signals. I though i was going to loss my baby yesterday, and now i keep getting told diffrent things about what needed to happed. (sorry its so long)


----------



## TripleB

Sorry you are having a rough time of it due. Sounds like your midwife has got the right idea so make sure you stay in close contact with her. Above all, try not to stress too much, Chloe would prefer Mummy to stay chilled. :hugs:.

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes trying to stay relaxed waiting for responce of midwife about whether the hospital are going to do the anti-d or not. Its just annoying when my midwife, and triarge hospital midwives give diffrent information


----------



## blondee

Hi Due,

Yes, i agree with TripleB, stick to the midwife. She may be being overcautious - but we like that! Have you made an appointment to see her and get the jab?

Michelle X


----------



## MadamRose

Well they wouldnt be able to get teh jab to docs with it being the weekend. Hopsital have changed their tune as just rang the hospital thing i went to yesterday. They now waiting for my bloods to come back, to see what needs to be done.
So i quoted what the midwife said about "never known anyone to not to have it if it shows up or not not to have the injection"
I also said my sister wont be happy if i dont get it. She said we will wait for your bloods and i will proberly be in today. When they ring back in about 1-2 hours they better say im getting it or i will kick off.
So hopefully i will get a call in an hour or so asking for me to go to the hopsital. Not happy the original midwife never rang back though


----------



## hb1

fXD Due - I am sure they will sort you out today and you are still in the right timeframe now.

Keep relaxed as you can :hugs:

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks bit of an update, semi positive but still not exactly what i wanted. rang the hospital thing i went to yesterday (as still had nothing back from the mw). They now waiting for my bloods to come back, to see what needs to be done.
So i quoted what the midwife said about "never known anyone to not to have it if it shows up or not not to have the injection"
I also said my sister wont be happy if i dont get it. She said we will wait for your bloods and i will proberly be in today. When they ring back in about 1-2 hours they better say im getting it or i will kick off


----------



## MadamRose

im so glad my MW was causious. She wasnt even over causious as ive had bloods back and i need an anti-d injection at 4pm today ive been booked in for at the hospital, so glad the MW got involved.
Fingers X'd that Chloe stays strong now and my body stops worrying me


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetheart, hope the jab went ok - glad you got it sorted, chloe is gona b ok and so r u xxxxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks 
yes it went fine. Bit annoyed though, as found out i should have been given one when i lost my angel. I even said this to the doctor and he said i didnt. The midwife today couldnt beleive i wasnt given one. 
At least everything is ok now and Chloe is having a little party :D


----------



## MissyMojo

so glad everything is fine 

sending everyone hugs - im havin an early night - this cold is not going anywhere


----------



## MadamRose

Aww :hugs: go away cold


----------



## Tulip

Sorry you've had such a scary 24 hours Due. Sounds like Chloe is happy
though! xx

Jo - hope you shake off the cold soon. When's your flight? xx


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks tulip, yes she dont seem to bothered, its been sorted before it bothers here. Its me thats been stabbed in my bum :blush: and who cant sit down properly. She is nice and comfy in there. The midwife said when she did the heartbeat monitoring its got to be a girl as shes being so good and co-oparating, im like yes she is. She said if i keep looking after her so well she wont want to move when she is due :haha: i would rather look after her well


----------



## MissyMojo

fly home on wed at 9am


----------



## hannah76

sorry you had a rough day, due! take care of yourself and have a chillin weekend :)


----------



## magnolia09

Hi ladies! We had our ultrasound this morning. Saw the baby's profile, feet, hands and a strong heartbeat at 170 bpm! Baby was moving around A LOT so it was hard to get a good picture, but we still got 2 to take home with us! The ultrasound tech said everything looks perfect for 10 1/2 weeks. We're both on :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6520 crop.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_6521 crop.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tulip

Fantastic news Magnolia congratulations! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats magnolia :)


----------



## MadamRose

glad everything is ok magnolia great news :D


----------



## hb1

Due - so glad you're both ok :)

Lovely pics Magnolia :)

hx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks, she is being lazy atm. im going to a dedication later at 3.30. i think she is waiting to show off there, as some ppl there i havent seem since i was pregnant, so i think she will end up showing off for them :haha:


----------



## blondee

Congrats Magnolia - lovely pics! Isn't it just magic seeing the LO swimming about inside you??

Due - so glad that you are all sorted. At least you can now have a relaxing weekend.

x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes and plan on doing so :haha: if you count doing the :laundry: :hangwashing: :iron: :dishes: and rest of the house work as relaxing


----------



## blondee

Ah, fair enough Due! At least you can concentrate fully on your chores now!! :haha:


----------



## magnolia09

blondee said:


> Congrats Magnolia - lovely pics! Isn't it just magic seeing the LO swimming about inside you??
> 
> Due - so glad that you are all sorted. At least you can now have a relaxing weekend.
> 
> x

Thanks! Yes, it was the most amazing feeling I have ever felt in my entire life! The tears started instantly and I couldn't stop smiling all day!


----------



## Agiboma

congrats magnolia always nice to see LO and know they are doing well


----------



## hb1

Hey Everyone - I sneezed quite hard yesterday and it hurt in the uterus area - now it's a bit twingy - especially if I blow my nose or go to the loo - is this normal - is it just muscles or should I worry? Don't want to stress oh out unecessarily!!

hx


----------



## MadamRose

I would say its pretty normal, especially if its not constant, your muscles are more srtretchy and that atm, so its easier to hurt them. If it carries on or yur worried contact your MW or docs :flower:


----------



## hb1

Thanks Due - no it's not constant - just the odd twinge and like I say when I blow my nose - thinking about it now it does feel muscular as opposed to crampy so I probably have just pulled something - it just hurt at the time and with the twinges freaked me out - doesn't take a lot hey!!

thanks again

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Dont worry no i know it doesnt take alot, now if Chloe doesnt kick me for about 4 or 5 hours i get worried. Even though i know even now getting them frequently isnt gaurenteed. I think its just a mother's job to worry.
If it isn better in a few days i would just book to see a doc


----------



## TripleB

Don't worry hb1, I've been having painful sneezes - I now hold my tummy before I sneeze (seems to help!)

I had my midwife appointment yesterday - all went well apart from the fact I am impossible to extract blood from so yet again they had to go in on my hand (better than the inside of my wrist like last time!) and I have a big bruise today. 

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless hope the bruise isnt there for too long. glad the appointment went well


----------



## hannah76

hb1, i get the same thing... and my allergies are awful so i'm sneezing all the time! :doh: its called round ligament pain and from the ligaments stretching around your growing uterus.

triple B, glad to hear the appt went well :)

i have my appt today too! :happydance: can't wait to hear the hb again :D


----------



## MadamRose

Hope your appointment gets well hannah, and you get to hear :baby: heartbeat. Its only 2 days until im viable :happydance:


----------



## hb1

Thanks TripleB :) Glad the mw appt went well - I didn't get bloods taken at mine :shrug: - have you got a phobia of needles? it's crazy they can't get blood out easily! 

Thanks Hannah - good luck at your scan today - it'll be fab to see that little hb flickering away!

Am glad you ladies are here - def put my mind at ease!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

I don't have a phobia of needles (well not a serious one anyway) but I have poor vein access. You can't really see my veins in the fold of my arm where you normally have bloods taken (well only thin ones) so they always have to go in back of my hand, inside my wrist (ow!) or even my foot! The bloods were for 8-12 week screening (that's what it says in my yellow book - rubella etc). You'll probably have yours done at your scan I would think?

Hope you appointment goes well Hannah.

xxx


----------



## hb1

poor thing Tripleb - ow ow ow!!! that's not fun at all!


----------



## hannah76

no scan today, ladies... just the doppler, measurements, piac etc... off i go! will update when i'm home )


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey ladies - hope all is well, sending everyone :hugs:


----------



## hannah76

hello! well hb was nice and strong at 160 bpm, down from 170 bpm at 12 weeks which i hear is normal? was soooo great to hear it though!!

and if anyone knows lizzie moon, she's had loss #4 today... poor girl. :cry:


----------



## Agiboma

:hi:hi ladies

just checking in how is everyone doing today

@ lizzie sorry for your loss

@ hannah congrats on the great news


----------



## Tulip

Glad bubz is well Hannah! Hope you're all happy girls - sorry I've been quiet, manic week and going on hol Friday - not even begun packing yet! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

so sorry for lizzie moon

Tulip - i fly bk to cyprus early hours tomoro and my things are scattered all over inlaws house , and we're leaving this evening lol!


----------



## MadamRose

So sorry lizzy :hugs:

Hannah im glad your appointment went well, i have my next one a week tomorrow, at the appointment i will be 25 weeks so will get my HIP grant form, which means more money to spend on baby.
How is everyone?


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop for HIP grant :) and one day til V day for you Due

im still in bed - this cold wnt bugger off :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hope the cold goes away soon. Trust me tomorrow if i could i would be doing cartwheels down the street. I so cant wait til i wake up tomorrow morning and think, baby is now viable, i think i will really start to calm down then


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls, havent been on for a while been feeling sorry for myself!

Everything ok at min, no bleeding thank god but started cramping today (AF would have been due today)

Not had any real nausea or sickness past couple of days but kicked in with a passion today :-(

Not being scanned again till 9 weeks so am just gonna wait it out. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww fluffy the sickness is a good sign :hugs: even though its not nice
And cramping similar to that expected with AF is very common, i was sure i was gonna start my AF the day before i tested as cramps were just the same. Your uterus is already expanding for baby thats why you get the pain :hugs:
Hope the scan at 9 weeks goes well


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: fluffy - cramping when af is due is common - as is cramping when other women in ur household are on - MIL last week - i was having mild af type cramps - its funny what control hormones can have, hold on for the next week and im confident ur beanie will b there n waving for you :hug: 

Due - i cant w8 to be 24 weeks :) pregancy seems to be a race to get to the next hhurdle


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless i know i cant beleive it means its 4 weeks since i was half way, and means i will have known for 20 weeks how scary but in a good way :D
You have half way as another hurdle soon toon thats when you can start to count down and not up :D


----------



## MissyMojo

i have my scan on 28th :) then i hit 20 weeks on the 2nd july, then V day is 30th july - 5 days after my b;day :) i get a 3d scan about then too :)


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh you have a very full end of june and all of July. I reach the 3rd tri 7th July, and then no big milestones until 15th september when i will be clast as full term (37weeks)


----------



## MissyMojo

i am keeping myself as busy as i can lol - bk home i have a check list of everything i want done and by which week it must be done by lol! 

im such a control freak


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i just do things as an when to be honest. We already have our cot and still getting on the littlewoods about why our changer hasnt arrived. i have a shopping list i take with me most places incase i see something at good price i need. And i buy one thing each week for my hospital bag along with the shopping, i just hope summer goes fast like it normally does


----------



## MissyMojo

i think im in the frame of mind whereby i know i have no control over my body or how this pregnancy will progress - but one thing i will be is damn prepared for this baby, 

in fact i think in general i have no control over my life - being married to a soldier, the MOD make alot of life choices for your family that u havnt got a chance in hell of changing,

so i plan, i scheme, and i organise as much as i can lol 

a shrink could have a feild day with me


----------



## hb1

Hannah - fab news on your appt :)

Tulip & Jo - good luck with that packing!! 

Due good news on V day!!


Fluffy - good news on the MS - sorry about the cramps but as everyone says it is likely no problem :hugs:

So sorry to Lizzie - she must be devistated :(

hx


----------



## TripleB

Evening ladies. I'm afraid I've come here for a moan, I can't whinge to my poor hubby anymore, he must be bored of me! I am soooooooo fed up of feeling sick! It never goes away and after nearly 4 weeks of it I just want to cry! Please please tell me your nausea eased around 10 weeks - I've already said this baby is going to be an only child! How can something I wanted so much make me so miserable?! Ok, moan over! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

awww sweetheart :hugs: i sympathise - i re hashed my plan of 4 children, down to two, because of the constant nausea - which lifted for me just after 10 weeks x


----------



## TripleB

Aw thanks missy, that's exactly what I needed to hear, another week I can just about handle! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Any day now Lou that placenta will take over and ease the sickness xxx

Fluffster, happy 8 weeks hon! Can't wait to see your next scan pics when I get back.

Have a good flight back Jo, talk to you soon xx


----------



## MadamRose

Hi hope everyone is ok :D
Chloe is viable today :happydance: i can't beleive i have finally got to this point, it feels so good to get here


----------



## TripleB

Well done due! Home straight now! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks ,ive done 24 weeks got about 16 to go, i have 8 less to go than i have already done, its such a good though. Only a few big milestones left now, 3rd tri, full term, and DD im so excited


----------



## hb1

I bet that feels amazing Due!!! :happydance:

hx


----------



## MadamRose

yes it does thanks x


----------



## Tulip

Happy V-day Due and Chloe!! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I think its Chloe thats done all the work really not me, she has done all the growing etc and stayed safe. I have just held her inside my belly


----------



## SEA34

Hi, finally plucking up the courage to join this thread, I'm just back from my 12 week scan, everything looked perfect :happydance:, due date is 30 december, hope all you ladies and bumps are well x


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats sea :) 

Due and chloe - Viable whoop :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Fantastic news Sea, congratulations! I'll try and get on the PC to update the list before my holiday - don't be offended if I don't manage it, but please remind when I get back! 

Jo, hope you're settling back into sun and sea today :)

I'm getting beaten up (gently) by my little man. Love him!


----------



## hb1

A New Years baby Sea - fab news :)

hx


----------



## SEA34

Thanks all, baby measured exactly 12 weeks which is 1 day more than my dates so very happy, I've been feeling a lot better in the last couple of days as well so hopefully I can finally start to enjoy being pregnant.

Tulip - hope you have a good holiday


----------



## Mizze

Congrats SEA34 - Im a couple of days only ahead of you at 12+3 Ive started to feel better this week after 6 weeks of constant ms and im determined to enjoy it from now on in! I had my scan yesterday and little bubs was perfect! :) 

Mizze xx


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats sea :D
Mizzie glad your scan went well as well :D
Im being kicked like mad today i love it when Chloe is like this 
Tulip enjoy your hol :D


----------



## hannah76

congrats sea! 

enjoy your hols, tulip :)

i'm off now on a 4 day weekend and heading to the lake for some swimming, sun and chillin with my folks! have a great weekend all!


----------



## TripleB

Happy holidays Nic and Hannah! I'm off to the tennis at Wimbledon on Monday so a long weekend for me too!

Congrats Sea and Mizze, can't wait for my 12 week scan (still waiting for a date).

xxx


----------



## hb1

Have a lovely time all :) I am off to my gran's 91st b-day - going to be wild :)

Happy mid summer too!!

hx


----------



## Tulip

Bye girls, be good for me please - no drama while I'm away! Back next Saturday afternoon xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

No! That's far too long! How shall I get by without my Nik? :( 

Enjoy it, love! Have some fun for me while you're gone! :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

congrats sea34, well done and welcome


----------



## MadamRose

enjoy you hol to hannah. Tulip we will all try not to have any drama while your away.
Chloe went mad today over a KFC ive been craving one for a few weeks and saw my sister in town today and she treated me to one :haha: and Chloe loved it she was bouncing around like mad she loved loved it and so did I :happydance:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls

Drama here ! slight bleeding again but only in mucus type no fresh blood - sickness and sore boobs still in full flow, feel great in the morning then wham hits about 11am!

Got a scan on Wednesday we were gonna go up earlier but im gonna hang on and keep positive.

Happy holidays to all those who are going away xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

If its mucus type try not to worry, i had 3 early pregnancy bleeds at 5,6 and 8 weeks with this one, and things are stil going well. if its mucusy and "old" blood try not to worry and sickness and boobs are a good sign :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

I know Due and that why im trying to keep positive. My cervix sometimes feels open I wonder if I have a weak cervix due to all the D&C and ERPC I have had so im gonna mention it Wednesday. Nothing has reached my pants or a light pad ive had on so thats why im feeling ok and also no pain.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes and its good that your staying so positive that will only help


----------



## lolly25

Hey all , Hows everyone???
Sorry for disappearing, went on holiday and when i got back the internet was off !!!! Been getting b+b withdrawels lol.
My nuchal went good, also had a sneak peak the other day edging on the pink side but not 100% sure yet as babe had foot in the way lol so will find out in next few weeks x Hugs to all x x


----------



## MadamRose

Aww glad your scan went well hope you get to find out the sex next week


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls, 

how are you doing?

just a flying visit - bk in cyprus so borrowing a m8s tinterweb - 

im now 18w and while i can hear nudger kicking my insides while listening with doppler i cant feel it yet, have a scan on mon 28th :) xxx


will add some piccies to my journal if u facny a look xxxxxxxx


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies. Dare I say it? *whispers* I'm starting to feel better...! I even changed my mood from sick to fine. It might me that I only have to work 2 days this week then off on holiday but this weekend the nausea has been much milder i.e. I could actually function semi-normally! I hope this means that the placenta has woken up rather than anything is wrong but I'm not going to be negative because I'm so happy to be feeling almost human again! I'm off to Wimbledon today for the first day of the tennis and the sun is shining, yay!

One other thing - can anyone tell me what the beginnings of their bump felt like? The bottom inch of my tummy is now a hard ridge (compared to the flab above it anyway!). When I had that bleed at 8 weeks the doc said he could feel the top of my uterus so wondering if this is what I can feel now? At 10 weeks? Big baby on its way?!

Fluffy - I hope you're ok hun, glad to read you're staying positive - are you still being monitored closely?

Lolly - yay for nuchal, fab that all is well.

Missy - glad you got back ok. I'm off to stalk your journal for pics to find out how I'm going to look at 18 weeks!

:hugs: to all.

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

my bump started like that hunni, hard at the bottom just above my bikini line -- and its weird to think its now almost at my belly button!! eek - more noticable when lying down :)

ooh and i've discovered my doppler works fab with cocoa butter and i get a massage at the same time as chasing my nudgery boo


----------



## SEA34

My bumps not really hard at all although it seems to have doubled in size over night. 

TripleB I've felt a lot better over the last few days its such a relief to feel almost normal, I hope it stays this way for you. Did you have tickets for Wimbledon or did you go and queue, I wasn't sure I would manage it this year so .

When did you all start to feel movements I can't wait but I think I've still got a few weeks to go yet?

x


----------



## TripleB

I had tickets luckily. My mum gets them every year because she's in a wheelchair. I get to go for free as her pusher but I have to say it was very hard work this year and I'm absolutely shattered now. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well. 
Good luck for your scan on the 28th hope all goes well :hugs:

got my 25 week midwife appointment tomorrow, gosh saying it like that 25 weeks :shock: am i here already. get my form for my HIP grant that £190 will def come in useful for baby stuff

And its only 1week exactly until i reach double figures :yipee:


----------



## Agiboma

hi girls
have not been on this thread in a while. how is everyone doing. gl to all having scans soon


----------



## MissyMojo

hi ladies

im really not doing so gr8 right now :cry:

been feeling really under the weather the last few days, i can sleep for england, cant seem to drink enough water to shift these damn headaches, feel grogggy when i am awake, and my bump is aching , im still not feeling nudger move i dont think , im jst feeling fat and tired and useless, 
i've been bunged up for days not being able to "go" then last night missed most the 1st 1/2 of the england game sat on the loo with bad belly pains and the runs - 

thought 2nd tri was supposed to be full of being blooming and feeling movements and having some energy? instead i want to cry and sleep

:cry:

so i'm off to drs at 11:45 local time - could only get in with a nurse today - but we'll see what she says xx


----------



## Tulip

Jo I'm feeling the same this last couple of days with tiredness and headaches. I was also fretting last night that my thighs were rubbing together :shock: Hope the nurse can reassure you x

Louise, glad you're feeling better hon! I've got siggies turned off
while I'm abroad to save on data charges, that's fantastic news!

Fluffy, I worry about you cervix-checking, babes. Am sure all is fine as if you weren't fiddling you'd know nothing about it xxx

Yay to Lolly on your nuchal!

I have one week to go til the halfway point so am mega-proud of my little
man. On the downside, tomorrow is Ruby-Roo's due date. I am so proud of her too, my precious little girl :kiss:

love to all
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww sorry your not feeling too well Missy, i didnt really start to feel much better until aboit 19 weeks, and then its got worse again. I hope they are able to help you.


I had my 25 midwife appointment yesterday which went fairly well. Babys heatbeat was really good and really strong. I had a student midwife do everything just with my midwife there. Which i don't mind at all its how they learn, i would rather have them having hands on learning TBH so me and OH even said we dont mind any student being there for any part of any appointments or when we have the baby. 
However i meantioned about the stitch i keep getting in my bump and the back ache i keep getting, and midwife beleives its that bad ive been refered to physio. She said its because im so small, it makes me look small when im actually the right size but actually puts more pressure on my back. Bit worried about all that :wacko: as i have no idea whats going to happen
And i got my HIP grant form which im glad about.
And the baby in one of my tickers has got bigger :yipee:
And only 1week 6days until 3rd tri :D


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls

Well im totally f*cked in the head right now.

Due to loss of symptoms was fearing the worse. Decided to cancel early scans and see what happens cus if its gonna go its gonna go.

Well doppler arrived yesterday couldnt get anything yesterday, today tried, got 60 seconds of beats above 160bpm would you say thats bubs hb?

Nik I know about the cervix thing. I saw midwife yesterday and got blood and leukocytes in my urine so I think im doing myself no good. She not worried yet and said STOP !!

Ohhhhhhhhhh why does this have to be so fecking painful, I dont know what to do anymore!!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes if its 106 BPM i would be very worried if it was your heartbeat. Your lucky to get it this early on a doppler. On my doppler my babys heartbeat sounds like a train or gallpoing horse. Stay strong :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

I know and thats why it surprised me but it was definately not mine, mines about 60/70bpm.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes well it cant be anyone elses, i have heard of people getting them this early but its rare. baby must be lying in a good position. remember dont worry if you dont get it every time atm


----------



## TripleB

Fluffy, that's fab you heard the heartbeat. I know its hard but try not to stress yourself out too much :hugs:. I mentioned to DH about dopplers and he absolutely forbid me from getting one (knows it will make me a stress-head if I can't find the heartbeat).

I am a bit narked about not having my 12-week scan date through yet. Called the hospital this morning and they said I won't get it until next week for the following week. Trouble is I'm on holiday Friday for a week so basically I'll get back and scan could be any day. I hope my DH can get time off work at such short notice. Stupid hospital.

Nausea is still there but its so much better than last week so keeping my mood as "fine" for the moment!

Hope you're enjoying your holiday Nic.

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

I know Triple I didnt tell Noel !!

I am feeling little bit more positive cus never got to this stage !


----------



## Tulip

Fluffster, you mental, that defo sounds like a happy little bean! Quite right not telling Noel yet, I did sneaky doppling too! As you say, mw isn't worried. I think you've got a nicely settled little one in there - reckon you should go and see him waving on Weds. How many weeks are you now? (Sorry, I've got tickers turned off so can't see) xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Im 9 weeks and 2 days so ill be 10 weeks on Tuesday !


----------



## Tulip

Oh FAB! That also explains diminishing symptoms - placenta starting to take over = happier mummy!


----------



## SEA34

Hi all, I'm 13 weeks today does that make me offically 2nd tri? :happydance:

fluffyblue great news that you heard the heartbeat


----------



## hb1

Due - OMG - 25 weeks!!! 

Fluffy - Yey for Doppler!!!!! nice strong hb!! :)

Jo - So sorry you're feeling pants :hugs:

Tulip - halfway there!! must feel good!! & lots of :hugs: for Ruby's due date - hope you're ok.

TripleB - hope your scan comes through soon!!

Me - V tired - not sleeping well :( makes work a bit traumatic!!

hx


----------



## Tulip

SEA - different sources say different times. I moved over at 13 weeks tho - congratulations!

H, thanks for your thoughts. We're ok - few tears this morning, more tomorrow I expect. But mostly we're giving thanks for the good work she has done for Folic awareness, the wellbeing of BrunetteBimbo's surprise bean among others, and the wonderful gift of her little brother.


----------



## TripleB

Morning ladies! I'm off on holiday today for a week - yay! Its come just at the right time as I've been feeling so much better so I'll enjoy it but so knackered that a break is just what I need. Will be almost 12 weeks when I get back so great way to pass the time too! Hope you all have a good weeks and in the words of Tulip - no dramas while I'm away! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Have a great time hon! Enjoy the rest xx


----------



## blondee

Hi Ladies! 

Long time no gossip!

Afraid i have been (am) an emotional wreck so have not felt able to join in some of these long threads i've been loving. Was just an evil witch to DH this morning for no reason at all blaming him for irrelevant stuff and sobbing like he had really wronged me. I have probably sent him to work in a foul mood. Everything, yes EVERYTHING makes me want to sob. I even had a full on cry in the supermarket when they had no lettuce last week :haha:

DH is being soooo understanding, but i am finding the blues a bit hard to bear. I know it will pass and i know it is just the damned hormones but i hate feeling so sad.

We have had some VERY positive moments - the 20 wk scan was brilliant and little spud is looking great and is......a boy! I always thought we were having a boy so it made me feel all happy and smug like mummy knew all along :dohh: but we have been really happy. It's just this last week or so that has been tough.

My lack of sleep is probably not helping either. DH just jokes that it's preparation for when the baby arrives and i guess he is right!

I'm sorry girls. Didn't want to moan, that's why i've not been posting. Must think cheery thoughts!!! :flower:

TripleB - have an amazing holiday!! Enjoy every second. Where are you going??

Tulip - I hope Ruby's date went ok for you guys. It must have been very tough. I hope her little brother gave you some nice little kicks to show how he loves you all too. :hugs:


michelle X


----------



## Tulip

Oh you poor thing :hug: I expect these things will come and go with hormone changes and lack of sleep turns me into an evil witch from hell too :haha:

Munch has been fairly quiet today but I think he's on a growth spurt as I've grown again overnight. Congratulations on your perfect little man :kiss:


----------



## blondee

Thanks Tulip. Congrats to you too! I am loving team blue...

Just called OH to apologise and he was fine, sounded more concerned about me. I picked a good one!

X


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hope you feel better soon blonde.
Tulip its lovely your growing.
I am very happy today, my OH has come round to my wish for a homebirth.


----------



## Tulip

Wonderful news, Due! xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes having problems with MW's contradicting each other with me having spotting at 24 weeks. one says yes other says no. But with one saying yes. i know its might right even if both were saying no. So becuase one is saying yes i think im def gonna tell my MW next appointment i want all the info etc and start to get it underway. If baby was at any risk at all or i was to early/late i would g straight in, i wouldnt put her at risk. but if everything is fine why not?


----------



## Tulip

Absolutely. The MWs know when it's time to transfer, if youre not miles from the hospital, go for it. If it becomes an emergency (unlikely) they'll still need time to prep theatre - it's just that you'll be on your way in an ambulance rather than sat on the ward shouting "Why aren't we in theatre yet??"

Michelle, you certainly picked a good one there, bird!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes we have ambluance station about 1min away as im about 5 mins drive from m1 so its situated close. and in ambulace 10mins to get to hospital. Im so excited about it all. and means more to prepare so time goes quicker :lol:


----------



## Agiboma

wow a lot goes on this thread congrats to fluffy for hearing the hb i herd my LO HB via doppler @ 13 weeks

btw normal fetal hb ranges from 110 to 180


----------



## hannah76

tulip :hugs:

triple B, have fun on your hols!

due - that's great news! i hope to have a home birth the 2nd time around but didn't want to freak dh out too much the first time... he's a nervous guy ;)

blondee - hello! hope the hormones give you a break soon. glad dh understands and is being supportive.

as for me, i am having leg and foot aches from hell! dh has given me lots of foot rubs and tomorrow i'm going to the massage therapist... thank goodness!!!!! my gams ache so much! i also get jumpy legs at night which is weird. they annoy me so much i have to go to bed when it starts. anyone else get this?


----------



## MadamRose

Yes if this goes well i will have one 2nd time around to but really wanted one this time as i beleive it being our 1st born it will be very speical beign at home. And next time we will have more to arrange with already having a child at home iykwim. 

I had an awful night last night :( my back was playing me up, and had a really sore throat all night. I was waking up about every 30-45 mins feeling like i was gonna be sick (never was) and its still carryig on this morning :(


----------



## hb1

Hi All 

Hope everyone is generally fine :)

Just found this and thought it was a good watch - particularly for the early 3d scans which you generally don't see :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfgq7WiHbh4

hx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks H, great link! x


----------



## Agiboma

great video, thxx


----------



## hannah76

thanks hb1... awesome link!! 

here's one i love to check out... showed it to dh last night and he said "no wonder you have heartburn and have to pee all the time!! look how squished everything is getting!" cha-ching!! haha... bought mysel some more complaining time for sure!

click on "interactive" on the bottom


----------



## Agiboma

very nice video hannah thanks for sharing


----------



## fluffyblue

hi guys well so much for no scans...

Had one today at EPU as hubby wanted me to get checked out and in a way im so glad he did.

There was one little fat bubba with a perfect hb and they even put me forward 2 days !! at 10+1.

They did some swabs and reckon the mucus is the progesterone pessaries. 

Im so relieved as never got this far before xxx


----------



## hannah76

fluffy so glad to hear all is well!! yay! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Fluffy im sl glad to hear everything went well for you :D :happydance: and now you are getting so close to your 12 week mark :D

I have only got 100days to go :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: its just mental 100days wheres the time gone?


----------



## fluffyblue

Whats the best way to put the scan pix on? My digital camera makes it so blurry?


----------



## blondee

Great news, Fluffy!! You must be walking on air! I have not been great at uploading pics so am not the best one to offer tips! Hopefully one of the other girls will...

Thanks for all the kind words about me having the blues. Had a bit of a sob on friday again but am generally feeling great today. Had a lovely weekend with OH and out for dinner with friends last night so am feeling pretty good today, if a little ropey... Slightly upset tummy.

Went to the Docs today and she sent me for a triple test (blood test for Downs) as they don't really do NT testing here. As she was writing the referal she said 'i have never known one of these come back accurate, so don't let the results scare you'. It made me laugh so much, she is so honest! I said that i thought it was best to be prepared if our chances are high but i added i wasn't interested in the invasive tests and she said 'oh no, why would you want to put baby at risk?!'. I love her, am soooo pleased she is my Doc as we are on a similar wavelength. She did point out that i have suddenly gained weight and that is what's causing my swollen legs and ankles. Still only gained 9lb, which i don't think is bad for 21 weeks, is it??

I hope this week is starting well for you all. 

I can feel an afternoon snooze coming on today... hehehhe!!

Michelle x


----------



## hb1

Way to go Fluffy :happydance: :) !!!


----------



## Tulip

Yaaaaaay Heather I'm so happy for you! Please thank Noel from me for dragging you along - told you I had a good feeling. Go, fat bubba, go! xx


----------



## SEA34

Glad things went well fluffy :happydance:

Due double figures tomorrow how exiciting x


----------



## MadamRose

fluffyblue said:


> Whats the best way to put the scan pix on? My digital camera makes it so blurry?

Mine turn out really clear on my digi camera, dont use the zoom move the camera closer to the pics, make sure they are on a flat surface with good light in the room, and dont use the flash. If that fails then i would suggest a scanner if you have one. cant wait to see pics :D


----------



## Tulip

^^ What Due said... if the camera has a macro setting (little drawing of a tulip) then use that instead of zooming xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls here are my scan pix
 



Attached Files:







S7301504 (640x480).jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 11









S7301503 (640x480).jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya Girls xxxxxxxxx


flying visit from me!! :hugs: and :kiss: xxxxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely pics fluffy.
Im in doubel figures today so excited, only 99days left :happydance:


----------



## blondee

Great pics, fluffy!!! XX


----------



## hannah76

aw... great scan fluffy! so happy for you to make it this far!!


----------



## MadamRose

26weeks today :D its only 1 week until i reach the 3rd and final tri :D


----------



## fluffyblue

Wahey bet your counting down the days now !!

I found fluffsters heartbeat again today wahey xx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww thats amazing news fluffy. Yes i am only 98 days i cant beleive im in double dsigits either :D baby can come any time from 37 weeks thats only 11 weeks away :D


----------



## lolly25

Hi all x 
Yay fluffy x love the pics x x


----------



## fluffyblue

Slightly embarassing question, im so constipated lately its causing me backache like kidney pain and I dont know what I can take, ive tried the natural, bananas, bran etc but its not working.

What counter remedy can I take thats ok?


----------



## lolly25

Im currently using lactulose (like a sugary solution) dr prescribed it for me but you can buy the same over the counter x x


----------



## blondee

Fluffy - have you tried prune juice? It tastes like squashed raisins and works AMAZINGLY well and fast. You just need 1 glass and you will be moving within an hour!!

X


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i would say use the lacativs from ovr the counter. if you ask when you are in there they will be able to tell you what is and isnt safe for you to take. Hope it gets better.
I get married this month ladies :wohoo:


----------



## Tulip

Evening girls - I'm halfway today! :yipee:


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats tulip on being half way


----------



## blondee

Congrats Tulip!!!

Due1 - wow! Have you still got lots to do? How exciting??!!

Had a minor scare - OH found his torso was covered in red spots last night. I slept in the spare room (fresh sheets!) and we went to the Docs today. She confirmed it def wasn't pox and then sent us to a dermatologist to be sure. Turns out that it is essentially just a rash that he will have for a few months. No cause, no cure. No danger to bubs tho. Phew! I am so glad we know. Poor OH had to miss a load of v important meetings but i was so relieved he took it seriously as he was/is feeling fine.

Hope you are all having a peaceful day.


X


----------



## Tulip

Oooh what a panic Michelle. Glad everything's OK. How are you doing with the blues? xx


----------



## blondee

Thanks Tulip!

Yes, the blues have been much better this week thanks. Only 1 random sob while in bed so far! I am having a great week tho, a really lovely week so i have been very cheery and positive (OH's rash fiasco aside!). I am coming back to the UK tonight for a week too and we are planning on hitting Bluewater shopping centre for baby stuff, so i can't wait!

How are all you ladies today? Good weekends ahead?

Love,

Mich XX


----------



## Tulip

I keep forgetting you're on a distant shore! Babygap at BW (the one near House Of Fraser) has got some gooooooooooorgeous stuff that I can only gaze at and not buy for another fortnight....


----------



## MadamRose

Congratulations on getting half way tulip


blondee said:


> Congrats Tulip!!!
> 
> Due1 - wow! Have you still got lots to do? How exciting??!!
> 
> Had a minor scare - OH found his torso was covered in red spots last night. I slept in the spare room (fresh sheets!) and we went to the Docs today. She confirmed it def wasn't pox and then sent us to a dermatologist to be sure. Turns out that it is essentially just a rash that he will have for a few months. No cause, no cure. No danger to bubs tho. Phew! I am so glad we know. Poor OH had to miss a load of v important meetings but i was so relieved he took it seriously as he was/is feeling fine.
> 
> Hope you are all having a peaceful day.
> 
> 
> X

Not really got much to do to be honest. The room has been painted since 16 weeks. The cot is going up when OH has some time off after the wedding, becuase we are only going away for 3 days and he has taken 5day off after the weddning, we are doing the room then, i will be about 30 weeks. And just got a tiny shopping list of things we need to get. Mainly bedding for moses basket and cot, and little bits. I can't beleive how organised i am being
Im too hot :( i feel like im actually gonna pass out with the heat :wacko:


----------



## blondee

Is it really wrong of me to buy this early??? OH keeps saying he'd rather wait, but i don't think we'll have another oppurtunity for us both to be back at the same time.... Because we need all summery stuff i think we need to buy now as the sales are already on and come sept/oct we will not be able to get all the hot weather stuff we need. Ok, i can hear myself trying to justify it!!

I LOVE baby GAP, it has just the coolest stuff!! 

I went to a lovely VERY expensive baby shop today and thought beforhand that i'd allow myself a little baby treat (i.e. my first tangable baby purchase) and i couldn't even bring myself to buy a bib! I have ordered stuff online that should be there when i get to the UK so maybe that will ease me into it. I am a little scared too.

When are you all planning on getting your stuff?

mX


----------



## MadamRose

blondee said:


> Is it really wrong of me to buy this early??? OH keeps saying he'd rather wait, but i don't think we'll have another oppurtunity for us both to be back at the same time.... Because we need all summery stuff i think we need to buy now as the sales are already on and come sept/oct we will not be able to get all the hot weather stuff we need. Ok, i can hear myself trying to justify it!!
> 
> I LOVE baby GAP, it has just the coolest stuff!!
> 
> I went to a lovely VERY expensive baby shop today and thought beforhand that i'd allow myself a little baby treat (i.e. my first tangable baby purchase) and i couldn't even bring myself to buy a bib! I have ordered stuff online that should be there when i get to the UK so maybe that will ease me into it. I am a little scared too.
> 
> When are you all planning on getting your stuff?
> 
> mX

No get buying, even if its things like baby grows or vests they are the same any time of the year or non clothes items. I got my 1st item after 12 week scan, and even ordered my cot before i had even had 20 week scan. You have to be able to buy things some time hunni x


----------



## Tulip

Not wrong at all - I'm going to do a Supermarket Sweep job on Bluewater at 22+1 if the anomaly scan goes well. Your thinking is sound, you need to snap up all the summer gear now (just leave some for me :haha:)


----------



## blondee

Thanks Ladies!

I think it is a little like buying maternity clothes after you've experienced an MC too. I felt such a fraud buying them, thinking i'd keep the labels on as long as poss despite the hairband holding my jeans together being stretched to the max!

I shall be brave and will report all my goodies soon!

Yes Tulip - i will be sure to leave some little man goodies for you at Bluewater! hehehe! I am sure Baby GAP has enough for us both!!

Thanks Due1 - i am so relieved, OH just thinks i am being hasty and now i can tell him that i am not and actually believe it!!

XXX


----------



## MadamRose

blondee said:


> Thanks Ladies!
> 
> I think it is a little like buying maternity clothes after you've experienced an MC too. I felt such a fraud buying them, thinking i'd keep the labels on as long as poss despite the hairband holding my jeans together being stretched to the max!
> 
> I shall be brave and will report all my goodies soon!
> 
> Yes Tulip - i will be sure to leave some little man goodies for you at Bluewater! hehehe! I am sure Baby GAP has enough for us both!!
> 
> Thanks Due1 - i am so relieved, OH just thinks i am being hasty and now i can tell him that i am not and actually believe it!!
> 
> XXX

Tell him you want to slowly start getting things so you dont have to have a big rush closer to the end. You want to get slowly prepared at there is so much to buy, and you can start off with smaller things. If you don't get any more scans, say we have no more scans to show us everything is ok, but from the ones we have things are fine. Once your past 12 weeks its 99% you will take your bubs home and you are well past 12 weeks.
Make a list of everything you need and get a few items a week so he doesnt feel to rushed. But when you are big you wont wanna be doing to much shopping etc.


----------



## blondee

Sadly, because we are living in the West Indies we are unable to get all the lovely baby stuff out here that i have been coveting. What you can get is sooooo expensive (e.g. Avent thermos bag is £10 in Uk, it's £25 here and there is no cheaper local option) and i think this might be my last trip back to the UK sooooo i want to get lots of stuff!! I really wish we could do it slowly and just get a few bits each week, but we really can't. I dread to see the credit card bill when we get back!! :dohh:

OH works for an airline so we are allowed 3 x 23KG bags each so we are travelling with empty bags and planning on filling them up. I'm just not sure he will be able to bring himself to do it - or me, for that matter. Although, i think when i get on a roll i will be just like the wallies on supermarket sweep (Tulip - were you a fan of that trash too??). I hope he enjoys it too.


So, what's the weather like in Blighty? Will i freeze?? It is about 36 degrees here today and i am a sweaty mess! All my maternity wear is summery.....

X


----------



## MadamRose

blondee said:


> Sadly, because we are living in the West Indies we are unable to get all the lovely baby stuff out here that i have been coveting. What you can get is sooooo expensive (e.g. Avent thermos bag is £10 in Uk, it's £25 here and there is no cheaper local option) and i think this might be my last trip back to the UK sooooo i want to get lots of stuff!! I really wish we could do it slowly and just get a few bits each week, but we really can't. I dread to see the credit card bill when we get back!! :dohh:
> 
> OH works for an airline so we are allowed 3 x 23KG bags each so we are travelling with empty bags and planning on filling them up. I'm just not sure he will be able to bring himself to do it - or me, for that matter. Although, i think when i get on a roll i will be just like the wallies on supermarket sweep (Tulip - were you a fan of that trash too??). I hope he enjoys it too.
> 
> 
> So, what's the weather like in Blighty? Will i freeze?? It is about 36 degrees here today and i am a sweaty mess! All my maternity wear is summery.....
> 
> X

I know this sounds really strange but be careful with the empty bag thing. I went on hol with my dad and step mum once, and she took an empty bag, cant remember why, and she was questioned about it a lot. As apparently its linked with a common thing terrorist do. Even though i know you blatently aint one :dohh:


----------



## Tulip

It's almost 30 degrees here at the moment Michelle, positively Autumnal for you! :haha:


----------



## blondee

hahaha! Thanks for the tip!! What we are doing is taking the biggest cases and putting our clothes plus two folded up hold-alls in each one. Well, that's the plan!


----------



## MadamRose

blondee said:


> hahaha! Thanks for the tip!! What we are doing is taking the biggest cases and putting our clothes plus two folded up hold-alls in each one. Well, that's the plan!

Yes you should get away with that. or spread them out over all 3 bags on the way there. And being preg you could say you are spreading the weight as dont want bags to be too heavy.
Im dying with the heat here, how are you coping with the extra 6degrees?


----------



## Tulip

I guess this explains why people have been giving up their seat on the tube for me this week :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







20w (2).jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MadamRose

Aww thats lovely tulip, i still need to get round to taking my last 2nd tri bump. I never thought there would be a day when i was saying that :shock:


----------



## Tulip

Do it! You're running out of 2nd Tri time!

Took a more flattering one myself:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs062.ash2/36461_406155077202_711812202_5015445_2802857_n.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

Wow tulip its lovely, lovely top also where is it from? I will take one tonight when getting ready for my Collage leavers ball. And i will also try and get one of OH and me ready to go to the prom with him holding my bump :D

I just looked at the 1st page and im shocked to reaslise in the person who is furthest along on here never realised that before :blush: quite scary really.


----------



## Tulip

Haha that's why we're all going to experience 3rd Tri through you before we do so ourselves! You are our leader!

The top is from Primark! They've got loads of gorgeous really long, stretchy tops at the mo, perfect for showing off bumps :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

And if I don't speak to you before, have a great time at the ball xx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww thanks. I need a few tops, my normal ones have been fine but noware just getting too small and started to shopw a bit of skin off looks like a trip to primark is in order. Don't worry i will keep you all up to date on the 3rd tri :D only 4 days until i reach it :D
And all you lovely ladies will be following soon after :D


----------



## blondee

Due#1-2010 said:


> blondee said:
> 
> 
> hahaha! Thanks for the tip!! What we are doing is taking the biggest cases and putting our clothes plus two folded up hold-alls in each one. Well, that's the plan!
> 
> Yes you should get away with that. or spread them out over all 3 bags on the way there. And being preg you could say you are spreading the weight as dont want bags to be too heavy.
> Im dying with the heat here, how are you coping with the extra 6degrees?Click to expand...

Erm, been sweating a lot!! It's very tiring but, you kinda get used to it!

Am back at the in-laws in blighty! Yay! Got terrible cankles and achey legs as we got off the flight, had a snooze then had 5 hr round trip car journey to visit poorly relative... i was sure my back would kill, but it's my legs :cry: Gonna def book a preggers leg massage at the Dove spa now!!

Got back and all my online shopping had arrived and it felt GREAT unpacking it all! We are going to have to leave 1 of the 6 cases and take a box cos the moses basket and stand are HUGE! We have got:

3 x 1 tog gro-bags (covered in cars and tractors!)
blue moses basket + stand
pee pee teepees (for covering winky when nappy changing)
1 x blanket
muslins
thermometers (ear and bath!)
blue car rug to match moses basket

All from the mothercare sale! I am feeling a little more able to go in a shop and actually pick something up and buy it now!! All that said...my little fella has gone sooooo quiet since i got back here :wacko: Getting the odd little kick, but not very often - nothing like he was last week. Grrrr, i hate over-analysing.

have fun at the ball Due1 - can you post pics in your outfit pl??

Tulip - cuuuuute bump!! Love it! Have you noticed yours getting much bigger lately?? Mine is def having a growth spurt. A kicking spurt would also be good today, pls little man!! :flower:

Love,

Michelle


----------



## Tulip

Yeah I've defo had a growth spurt in the last week!

Don't worry about him being quiet, Munch was the same for a day or two after we got back from Spain. I think the flying confuses them a little. He'll perk up soon. Fabbo stuff you've got, am hella jealous! (Oh and I just had to google 'peepee teepee!' :haha: I think I could make some and flog them!)


----------



## hb1

the simplest ideas are usually the best!!!! 

Yes - they would be really easy to make Tulip - I feel a cottage industry coming on!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

Hello ladies, back from my hols (boo!), nausea has gone (yeah!) and scan is on Tuesday afternoon (eek!). I know I have no reason to be negative now, everything seems to be fine but I can't help stressing out that something has gone wrong since the last scan. 47 hours and counting!

Loving reading about these shopping sprees! I've got as far as buying some maternity gear (PMA!) and two friends had babies last week so got some newborn stuff for them - sooooo cute! Can't wait to go shopping for my little one!

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

i got to 11 weeks wahey and fluffster doing fine listening to HB daily now xx

How is everyone xx


----------



## Tulip

Welcome back Lou and good luck for Tuesday, I'm v excited for you!

Fluffster, congrats on 11w that's amazing! When's the next scan? xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

got one on Wednesday at the miscarriage clinic and just waiting for a date for my NT scan - got my booking in appointment at antenatal for 29th July ! However I am away on hols so have to rearrange.


----------



## Agiboma

:happydance::cloud9::baby::crib::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:Hello ladies after having 3 previous loss I am so happy to be celebrating vday happy vday to my little love Micah.


----------



## Tulip

:woohoo: Happy V-day to Micah and mummy! Congratulations, what a relief for you! xx


----------



## Agiboma

Well it is to am extent because im on the hospital now my cervical stitch has become loose and they are going to attempt to put in another today bit I am happy none the less


----------



## Tulip

Best of luck for today :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Well done agiboma on reaching v-day. Only 2 days until i go over to the 3rd tri :wohoo: My leavers ball was amazing :D and we got a lovely pic of me and OH with OH holding my bump :D
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/CIMG2960.jpg 
how is everyone else?


----------



## fluffyblue

Im so fed up today - been sick 3 times. Then found out that I wont get a NT scan as part of my antenatal care because our trust dont offer it. Would cost me £170 to get one and going away in 3 weeks so hubby having a right go at me.

Then i couldnt find bubs heartbeat eventually did but think ive hurt myself doing it. I am feeling doubtful today - dont know whats up with me.

I am sorry for putting a downer on everyone :-(


----------



## Tulip

Due, you look fabulous darling!

Agi, how did the re-stitch go?

Heather what a pain in the arse about your trust. Will you get a 12w scan? Surely they can check for soft markers such as nasal bone and bloodflow through heart and kidneys even if they don't do the nuchal measurement :shrug: xx


----------



## Tulip

AFM I left work at 5.30 and have got NOWHERE. Poxy London Underground! We're now on a boat on the Thames and baby is WELL confused, he keeps giving me the occasional stroppy kick. I don't know if it's seasickness or hunger :rofl:


----------



## hb1

That's pants Fluffy!! - like Tulip says - can they look at other markers?

Lovely pic Due lovely bump too :)

Congrats Agi :) bet you're over the moon!!

Tulip - so he isn't going to be in the navy or work on a cruise ship - must be a nice change to the tube tho - I hate the tube in summer!!

I am Sh!tt!ng myself over my scan on Thursday - really hoping all is well!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

That's poop Nic. My friend works on the Thames Clippers and he said it was madness today. Hope you get home soon and munch improves his mood!

Love the pic due, one for the family album indeed!

Hope it went well today Agi.

That is crap Fluffy. Have you shopped around for private prices, I know for the private early scans prices really varied. The postcode lottery sucks.

I share your pain h! I feel sick about my scan tomorrow and this time it's not morning sickness! I told a colleague today because I'll be leaving work early, then got myself in a state that doing so had jinxed it. Let's be positive h, all the signs say our beans are ok :hugs:. I'm dreading the bloodtest as much as anything, veinless freak that I am!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Yeah Lou it was bedlam on the clipper, they all looked knackered bless them. All those affected by the trackside fire must have come into Stratford and picked up the boats this morning. 

H and Lou I know that feeling so well from my 8 week scan - I've never felt so ill in my life. All I can say is that I'm feeling confident for you both and am so excited to be sharing this journey with you xxx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks everyone, looking forward 2 the 3rd tri mow. I really wanna get there :)
Sorry to hear your having a bad day fluffy, as others say do umyou get a 12week scan? :hugs: where I am I missed out on nuchal scan because I was just past the date range when it was brought in, I didn't even have blood tests at 16 weeks as me and OH decided against it. Hope things get resolved soon :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Tulip said:


> H and Lou I know that feeling so well from my 8 week scan - I've never felt so I'll in my life. All I can say is that I'm feeling confident for you both and am so excited to be sharing this journey with you xxx

Thanks Nic, you're a sweetheart :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tulip

Oh - and yeah I love the clipper. K used to live near the river so we could take the boat to work regularly. So relaxing - you don't get a seat or a bar on the Jubilee Line :haha:


----------



## fluffyblue

hi thanks for your replies, I feel slightly better today although my Angel Sounds doppler broke and the other is useless !

I have a scan tomorrow with my consultant so am gonna talk to her in detail, had a good chat with Noel and it was like talking to the cat, he just dont get it !

Anyway think im gonna have the bloods and amnio - I just cant afford the private scan at the min with going away and by the time we get paid I will be over the nuchal scan limit.

I think my consultant will have a good look anyway as she is the expert in this field (well meant to be ) so i shall just voice my concerns anyway.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hunni i know what you mean about men. whenever im worried all my OH says is it will be fine, or don'y worry. Im like that really doesnt help one bit. im sure you will get the blood work done and then there will be no need for an amnio, or do you get both done over there no matter what?
And yes talk to your consultant that will hopefully help you maybe more use than talking to your OH :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

Hi all the restitch went great they took out the old stich and put in s new one I am so happy and releived right now thanks so much for the support but I'll be on bedrest for the rest of my pregnancy another 12 weeks but it's ok because it will be worth it once LO arrives healthy and term
@due2010 lovely pic and congrats on third tri
@fluffy please Try and relax i no you been through a lot but the more you relax the better for you and LO I hope all goes well with the consultant sending all the positive energy I can to you and LO
so how is everyone else doing ATM


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies, back from the scan and everything was great! Little one is measuring 3 days ahead of my dates (have changed my ticker) and was moving around and kicking its legs - so so cute! The sonographer was great and confirmed the heartbeat within seconds so I was put at ease. Nuchal measurement was 1.5 so happy with that and will get bloods back within a week. I can't believe it, I really can't! Thanks for giving me the encouragement to think positively - it's all looking good! xxx

Here's my baby:
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: Yay Lou, so happy for you! Will do a big EDD update at the weekend as I need to change Katy's too. Well done sweetie! xxx

Agi, glad you're ok hon, rest up please x


----------



## SEA34

TripleB glad your scan went well :happydance: x


----------



## hb1

TripleB ( Lou!! ) so so so so glad your scan went so brilliantly!! what a relief!! and the nuchal measurement - fab!!!! hope you enjoy skipping around on cloud 9 :)

Agi :hugs: take care and hope you have a load of books and dvd's stacked up :flower:

Due - 3rd tri - how exciting :happydance: 

I think for a lot of us the scan was the point we found out about our mc's so I know it's totally natural to worry but I hate stressing like this!! Thanks Tulip for the PMA :hugs:

hx


----------



## Tulip

The next 2 days will be the slowest of your life, H. But they'll be done soon and you'll also be on :cloud9: x


----------



## TripleB

Thanks ladies. Not so much skipping h - never been so tired in my life! I think its the release of pent-up tension. We got a chinese because I couldn't be arsed to cook and baby did not like! I though I had escaped not actually being sick - oh well! 

I'm sending you lots of positive thoughts h, I've got a good feeling you and little-h are going to be ok! It will be amazing.

I've developed a new symptom - itchy nipples - agony!

Quick question - the sonographer wrote on my notes to book 20-week scan on 28 August. Daft mare at reception booked me in for 9th September when I'll be almost 22 weeks. Should I try and change it or does it make no difference? (Nic - I notice your next scan is 22wks...)

xxx


----------



## Tulip

We all call it a 20-week scan - but in my experience most trusts actually do it at around 22w. I suppose baby is that much bigger it makes everything a little clearer. Look at it as spreading it out a bit - there's such a massive gap between that scan and actually meeting bubs!


----------



## TripleB

Good point Nic - I shall take that advice you wise lady! xxx


----------



## hb1

TripleB - did you get a pic?

Thanks Tulip - don't know what I would do without everyone on here!!

hx


----------



## Tulip

TripleB said:


> Good point Nic - I shall take that advice you wise lady! xxx

:rofl: You brave soul! :rofl: Actually in my trust it's even called "The 20-22 week scan" so yeah, perfectly normal.

I've booked a 4D for 28 weeks and am still wondering how the hell i'm going to manage the 28-40 week gap without seeing him!


----------



## Tulip

hb1 said:


> TripleB - did you get a pic?
> 
> Thanks Tulip - don't know what I would do without everyone on here!!
> 
> hx

Hey - those of us who have managed to break out of first tri have been exactly where you are and my god it's terrifying. The worst bit for me was before my 12w scan I could easily find baby with the doppler - so I knew he was alive, but didn't know if he had the same 'incompatible with life' defect as his big sister. The stuff of nightmares.

So good luck to Fluffy tomorrow! Can't believe Little Fluff has broken the doppler with all that kicking :rofl:

And good luck H for Thursday. Hold your head high and pump up the PMA x


----------



## TripleB

hb1 said:


> TripleB - did you get a pic?
> 
> Thanks Tulip - don't know what I would do without everyone on here!!
> 
> hx

Yep - top of the last page / my avatar. xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Ohhhhhhhhhhh today is my next scan ! Wish me luck xxxx 

Ohhhh and got doppler working with a bit of pulling apart (and a new battery) LOL


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely pic tripleb glad everything went well.

Fluffy i hope you scan goes perfectly :D

Im 27 weeks so im now in the 3rd tri :yipee:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls back from scan all brilliant, fluffster was dancing around and waving.

Consultant tried to measure nuchal fold bless her but bubs wouldnt keep still and was facing the scan probe and would not for love nor money lie on its back, she tried for over 15 minutes !!

I am having Professor Quinby led care now to delivery and she will do the triple test and amnio, spoke to me at length about the amnio and risks and said the longer I leave the amnio the less the risk of miscarriage which was comforting. I am having a further scan at 16w and 20w then apparently growth scans at 25, 28, 31, 34 and 36. She may prefer to deliver the baby at 36weeks dependant on size simply because of the blood clotting problems I have - so I may have that New Year Baby !!

Feel alot more confident in her now which I needed to cus she didnt inspire me in the first 6 weeks with the misdiagnosis.

I have been put forward to 11w 6 days cus bubs is 54mm but im gonna stick at 11w 3 days at the min cus I know when I ovulated !!

On a sad note my uncle died of a brain tumour today he has been ill for about 18 months and slipped away peacefully in Rochester Hospice today. Sad thing is he is my dads brother, my mum and dad divorced over 30 years ago and I dont have much of a relationship with my natural father but have had to talk to him todayfor the first time in ages which was really hard for me too !

So a good day and a sad day !


----------



## TripleB

Sorry to hear about your uncle Fluffy - isn't life strange that in the same day you can get great news of new life and sad news of an ending. Hope you're ok with talking to your Dad :hugs:.

Fantastic about your scan! I know when I ovulated too and both my scans have put me 3 days ahead so I moved my ticker!

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Your right its been confirmed twice now so I may has well change me ticker wahey !


----------



## TripleB

Woohoo - 12 weeks tomorrow fluffy! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

glad all went well with the scan fluffy. Glad baby is doing well.
Im sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs:

If someone tells me again, im small for my stage in pregnancy im actually gonna scream at them and cry. So many people keep saying it and its making me want to cry already i feel like something is wrong with Chloe or something and i just want to be bigger :cry:


----------



## fluffyblue

Ive never looked big in any of my pregnancies despite having two kids over 8lb.

Laura was due in Feb and i went to a new year party and two women asked if I was having a summer baby as I wasnt big, Laura was due 5 weeks later I was 35 weeks !


----------



## MadamRose

Least i aint the only one it just upsets me iykwim. People keep sayin i thought you were like 16 weeks or something. Or if you wouldnt have told me i would have know you were pregnant your tiny


----------



## hb1

TripleB said:


> hb1 said:
> 
> 
> TripleB - did you get a pic?
> 
> Thanks Tulip - don't know what I would do without everyone on here!!
> 
> hx
> 
> Yep - top of the last page / my avatar. xxxClick to expand...

OMG - think I need to go and pickle my brain!!! it's already happening - rediculous baby brain - love the pic TripleB :)


----------



## Megg33k

fluffyblue said:


> Hi girls back from scan all brilliant, fluffster was dancing around and waving.
> 
> Consultant tried to measure nuchal fold bless her but bubs wouldnt keep still and was facing the scan probe and would not for love nor money lie on its back, she tried for over 15 minutes !!
> 
> I am having Professor Quinby led care now to delivery and she will do the triple test and amnio, spoke to me at length about the amnio and risks and said the longer I leave the amnio the less the risk of miscarriage which was comforting. I am having a further scan at 16w and 20w then apparently growth scans at 25, 28, 31, 34 and 36. She may prefer to deliver the baby at 36weeks dependant on size simply because of the blood clotting problems I have - so I may have that New Year Baby !!
> 
> Feel alot more confident in her now which I needed to cus she didnt inspire me in the first 6 weeks with the misdiagnosis.
> 
> I have been put forward to 11w 6 days cus bubs is 54mm but im gonna stick at 11w 3 days at the min cus I know when I ovulated !!
> 
> On a sad note my uncle died of a brain tumour today he has been ill for about 18 months and slipped away peacefully in Rochester Hospice today. Sad thing is he is my dads brother, my mum and dad divorced over 30 years ago and I dont have much of a relationship with my natural father but have had to talk to him todayfor the first time in ages which was really hard for me too !
> 
> So a good day and a sad day !

So happy about the scan, but very sorry about your uncle! :hugs: for both!



TripleB said:


> Sorry to hear about your uncle Fluffy - isn't life strange that in the same day you can get great news of new life and sad news of an ending. Hope you're ok with talking to your Dad :hugs:.
> 
> Fantastic about your scan! I know when I ovulated too and both my scans have put me 3 days ahead so I moved my ticker!
> 
> xxx




fluffyblue said:


> Your right its been confirmed twice now so I may has well change me ticker wahey !

I would say that (despite knowing when you ovulated) you both maybe had implantation happed slightly earlier than "normal"... That would explain the 3 days. :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Yey Fluffy!!!! that's fab news, sorry about your Uncle :hugs:

Due - your bump looked normal size in your photo - on the plus side it might mean you're one of those lucky ladies who has a flat tum weeks after the birth!!


----------



## fluffyblue

Im so tired I went to bed at half 7 last night and woke up at 6am. I am so knackered right now its unbelievable. 

The sickness has virtually gone apart from the gagging in the morning when i smell the catfood and ive got nostrils like a bloodhound at the moment !

BUT what is with the sore (.)(.) they are big enough anyway but my god they are like concrete blocks at night

Totally off current topic but needed to be said lol

Said to Noel today "ohh maybe when we come back off hols (3 weeks) we can go to Mothercare and look at nursery plan", guess what his response was "my car needs an MOT first" I mean blunt as usual.... Aggravates the hell out of me at the moment and keeps pestering me for nookie and I cant stand the thought of it. Poor bloke not had none since April lol


----------



## Tulip

Mine has had none since Feb and isn't bothered LMFAO! I don't know whether to be upset or thankful because I can't be arsed with it anyway!!


----------



## TripleB

I think you could be right Megg on the early implantation.

Due, don't let anyone upset you - your bump is perfect, chloe is just a very neat package!

Fluffy - oh the boobs... I want to scratch mine off! They are sooooo uncomfortable, massive, hard and itchy! I'm having to go braless the minute I get home and that's not good with big bangers!

I was thinking it was about time I restored hubby's privileges after making me bleed at 8 weeks - might have just changed my mind after reading that you've managed to get away with it since Feb Nic!

H - what time is your scan tomorrow? I am sure everything will be fab hun, can't want to see a pic!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

He's just reassured me that it's not that he doesn't fancy me anymore, he just doesn't
want to take any risks, however slight. Plus we are both always exhausted from work. OMG it was knackering work making our little man, but he's so worth it :)

Due (do we get your real name ever?) your bump is perfect and you know that Chloe is doing fine. When you are pregnant people seem to think it is appropriate to comment on anything and everything - your size, your complexion, your choice of name, your birth choices... Ignore them x

Fluffy, so pleased the Fluffster is doing perfectly. Journal? Please? :kiss:

H, got everything crossed for you for tomorrow. We're after a Bonfire Babies scan hat trick! xxx


----------



## TripleB

How could he not fancy you Nic? I've seen your bump pics and you are one hot mamma! xxx


----------



## hb1

1.30pm - working till 11.30 so will keep my mind off it :flower:

Fluffy - at least he's a practical chap - you need a car complete with mot at new year to get to the hospital when Fluffsters due :), re the bbs - poss time for a maternity bra? the gagging's not fun is it - my oh says it's like living with a cat with fur-balls!!

Tulip - it is shattering isn't it this baby-making lark!! sex is the last thing on my mind at the mo :)

hx


----------



## Tulip

Awww thanks Lou :blush:

Got everything crossed H. When the gagging passes you move onto wind. My burping and farting have got that much more forceful this week :rofl: I am One Classy Bird! xx


----------



## Agiboma

:rofl: @ tulip your not the only 1 hun


----------



## fluffyblue

Good luck H with the scan today

*I can say it IM 12 WEEKS TODAY WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!*


----------



## SEA34

H - good luck with your scan today

I'm 15 weeks today yay, did everyone else feel completely normal at this point I still feel queasy sometimes but thats it x


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> He's just reassured me that it's not that he doesn't fancy me anymore, he just doesn't
> want to take any risks, however slight. Plus we are both always exhausted from work. OMG it was knackering work making our little man, but he's so worth it :)
> 
> Due (do we get your real name ever?) your bump is perfect and you know that Chloe is doing fine. When you are pregnant people seem to think it is appropriate to comment on anything and everything - your size, your complexion, your choice of name, your birth choices... Ignore them x
> 
> Fluffy, so pleased the Fluffster is doing perfectly. Journal? Please? :kiss:
> 
> H, got everything crossed for you for tomorrow. We're after a Bonfire Babies scan hat trick! xxx

Thanks everyone feeling better today :D
My name is phillippa
And i have 90 days left until DD i can't beleive it 90 seems like nothing :D
Congrats on 12 weeks fluffy.
HB1 i hope the scan went well


----------



## hb1

:happydance: the scan went well - nuchal fold average measurement 1.4 :) and they put me forward to 13weeks!!! the baby was wriggling around too - it was such a relief - my heart was pounding when we went in!

Phillippa - 90 days is nothing isn't it - crazy!!

Happy 15 weeks Sea :)

Happy 12 weeks Fluffy :)

Thanks for the pma vibes ladies!

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Glad the scan went well are you going to update your ticker? :haha: Did you get any pics of bubs?
Yes i know 90 weeks feels mad :happydance:


----------



## fluffyblue

Wahey H its great being put forward isnt it, so pleased scan went well xxx


----------



## TripleB

There you are H! Been checking all afternoon to hear your news. Congratulations on a great scan - pics? Are you exactly 13 weeks today i.e EDD 13th Jan? If so, we tend to do things together you and I!

90 days and counting Phillipa! How cool that you will be the first Bonfire/Winter baby on this thread - love that we are going from BFP to baby on here!

Happy milestones to Sea and Fluffy!

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know im so excited about it. I can't beleive out of everyone i am due 1st. but dont worry even once she is here i wont leave you alsone :haha: unless you want me too


----------



## TripleB

Of course we don't want you to! We'll need your new mother advice!

Just had a quick look on the first page and I think we are all over 12 weeks - go us for getting out of the dangerzone!

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes its so good you are all out of the danger zone. It found it goes alot quicker once your out of the danger zone. We are all going to have bouncing babys very soon :D


----------



## hb1

Yes - they said 13th Jan was my new due date!! bonkers isn't it - there must be something in the water!! 

Due - I am looking forward to your posts at 3 in the morning as you while away nightime feeds :)


----------



## hb1

Will get scans scanned in and post them asap :)

hx


----------



## hb1

Due#1-2010 said:


> Glad the scan went well are you going to update your ticker? :haha: Did you get any pics of bubs?
> Yes i know 90 weeks feels mad :happydance:

done :)


----------



## Tulip

Fabulous news H, we have a hat trick of successful scans this week! I'm so pleased!

Happy 12w Fluffy 
Happy 13w H and Louise
Happy 15w SEA
happy 21w to me :haha: 

Who have I missed? Will do a mass EDD update on Say and also sort out the missing tickers :wohoo: What a week! And when Chloe arrives we'll start our own thread in baby club :happydance:


----------



## hb1

Here's 1 of my scan pics
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hb1

oh Tulip - not long till V day for you :)


----------



## Tulip

H that pic is totally cute :cloud9:

Not long til V day - scan first though, must be time to start fretting :wacko:


----------



## SEA34

Great pic H

I think I've finally managed to add my 12 week scan pic :)
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tulip

Also awesome SEA :thumbup:


----------



## Agiboma

congrats to all in the 12wk + lovely scan pics well done ladies as for me im relaxing @ home


----------



## MissyMojo

just a flying visit from me today :plane: sdending you all lots of love and hugs :hug: :kiss: i have an update in my journal with pics if u want to peek x


----------



## TripleB

Morning all - love those new pics H and SEA! Will go an check out yours Jo...

Having said that I wasn't going to get a doppler to prevent me stressing myself out, DH came home from work yesterday with a huge bag of goodies for me from his boss' wife who just a little girl - angelsounds doppler included. DH told me that his boss said it should be used from 20 weeks so I told myself to hide it away and bring it out then. Whoopsie, it somehow found its way into my hand this morning and I gave it a go. I used some conceive plus as gel (won't be needing that again for a while!) and found the heartbeat drumming away at 150bpm - what a buzz! DH listened too and we were grinning from ear to ear! Will try not to get addicted (yeah right!) but am a very happy girl today now!

She also gave me loads of unopened goodies like pregnacare, bio-oil, mum-to-be creams and books and magazines - lucky me! We have had so many offers of stuff from family and friends with kids I don't think we'll have to buy much at all - yippee!

Sorry, I'm over-excited this morning! Happy Friday all!

xxx


----------



## Agiboma

:rofl: that is such a cute post had me smiling triple b, dont worry in a few weeks you wont need it anymore cause bubs will be moving a whole lot


----------



## TripleB

That thought excites me even more Agi! Thanks! xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi talking of Dopplers mine gave me a fright, tried for 3/4 of an hour to find bubs, found it in bout 10 mins last night. 

Was frantic then the little bugger piped up really low down, was high up last night, think im using to often as im getting paranoid !


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> Fabulous news H, we have a hat trick of successful scans this week! I'm so pleased!
> 
> Happy 12w Fluffy
> Happy 13w H and Louise
> Happy 15w SEA
> happy 21w to me :haha:
> 
> Who have I missed? Will do a mass EDD update on Say and also sort out the missing tickers :wohoo: What a week! And when Chloe arrives we'll start our own thread in baby club :happydance:

Aww thanks :blush:

Lovely pics H and sea :D

You wont have that problem soon fluffy baby will be kicking you to let you know all is well instead.
I tried my wedding dress on today and i still fit into it :yipee:


----------



## hb1

When's the wedding?


----------



## MadamRose

2weeks tomorrow :D


----------



## TripleB

Wow, that's come around quickly! Glad the dress still fits - there is a reason that Chloe is neat little package, she knows how important it is to look great on your wedding day! xxx


----------



## Agiboma

wow you must be so excited due2...


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im very excited :D
Some i know is having to have her baby 7 weeks early im so scared for her as she lost a baby at a similar time in her last pregnancy :cry:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...yers-please-2-updates-pg-2-not-good-news.html


----------



## hb1

Hope your friend has a happy outcome to this :hugs:

hx


----------



## hb1

Wow 2 weeks it's all happening now!!

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes feels like mad now. Becuase then when im back form honeymoon i will be 30weeks which means i will be getting very close i can't imagin having only 10 weeks left. The day after we get back from honeymoon we are putting up baby's cot and changer :D


----------



## TripleB

I got the result of my combined screening in the post this morning - 1 in 10000 risk of downs i.e low :yipee:!

That's a nice start to the weekend! Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine (UK). xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Good news triple :D

My babys friend has been born he weight 3l 10oz and had to have a lood transfusion and have antibiotics for infection, he is stable but the next few days with me crutial for him


----------



## TripleB

Aww Due, tiny but able to put a good fight at that stage. Hope everything goes ok for him and your friend. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

yes at least with him being here they can give him the care he needs they wouldnt have been able to in the womb.

Chloe was playing with me this morning, i put my hand on my belly and she moved her hand/foot (not sure which) to touch my hand. Did it quite a few times :cloud9:


----------



## hb1

Hoping your friends baby is doing good Due - They are over 31 weeks aren't they? and weight is good so have a real fighting chance :hugs:

How cute is Chloe!! 

Where are you honeymooning?

Yey TripleB :yipee: fab results!! that was quick too!!!

hx


----------



## Agiboma

how is every 1 doing this fine saturday
@ triple b that is great news
@due such a cute story your lo playing with you,..... i think your friends baby will be ok


----------



## MadamRose

Yes he was born at 33weeks (7weeks early) he had to have another transfusion today, he isnt getting any better yet, but at least he isnt getting any worse which is good news. 
Yes i love it when she plays games with me. 

But im just too hot not and getting really hot and bothered its horrible :(


----------



## hb1

I think I am sending myself mad - now fretting that there will be some chromosonal problem or defect with the baby - I obviously don't like letting myself feel happy and excited :( :wacko:

hx


----------



## MadamRose

aww hun its natural baby will be fine now you have had a healthy 12 week scan you have a 99% chance of taking a healthy baby home, look at those odds x


----------



## Agiboma

hb1 dont worry just try to enjoy your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## hb1

The odds are good Due - thanks - I must leave google alone - thanks ladies :)

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes leave google along :D you never know which sites on there you can and can't trust, those odds were actually the ones i was told at my scan by the sonographer at 11weeks 6 days, as we asked if she beleived it safe to tell people x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls, bit sad today. I have a 17 year old son and he didnt come home last night, text me to tell me he was staying at a mates and came home this morning with a skinhead and a black eye, I went ballistic took his phone off him, grounded him etc.

He aint normally like this he is a good lad, I hope its a one off but still im extremely dissappointed - hubby doesnt trust him at all and wont let him stay at home now when we go away :-(

Hubby has finally fell out with FIL and my mums not well (she got alzheimers)!

Heard fluffster this morning so that was the only good thing that happened today !


----------



## MadamRose

Aww :hugs: fluffy sounds like you aint having a very good time. Your son is proberly just going through a phase at least you are dealing with it straight away. Hope it all gets sorted soon. Try not to worry and atm think about you and the baby as your both the most important x


----------



## fluffyblue

Due - thats what hubby said, its just he works in a hospital and he looks like some racist yob with this hair do. 

Am having a non stressy hour in bed now


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know what you mean, im sure they will look past the hair cut though, even though its not idea they can't do anything becuase of his hair, its not like its long and risking transmitting germs or anything. It will soon grow back x

Yes you look after yourself and baby :flower: enjoy your relax, ive spent all day washing babys moses basket bedding, and now just doing seating plan for the meal at my wedding, was meant to be having a relaxing day :haha: seems to have gone out the window


----------



## Tulip

Oh Heather what a stressful time for you :hugs:

I've updated the list at the front (Heather, you weren't even on it, sorry!!) and have added bump colours where I've been able to find them (five boys, one girl at the mo - Philippa, your Chloe is going to have her pick of boys :haha:).


----------



## fluffyblue

Had'nt even noticed Nic lol !

Oh due how lovely to be planning the wedding etc, I cant believe ive been with Noel 11 years this year and married for 7!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww thats lovely, yes very nice, but stressful when its 1week 6 days away :haha:

Looks like atm Chloe is on here own then, being the only girl. Im sure as some of the other people here start having 20 week scans more girls will start turning up.


----------



## hb1

Oh Fluffy - poor you :hugs: you are dealing with him in totally the right way - must be hard when your mind is on Fluffster - who is behaving his/her self :flower:

Hope the plannings going well Due :) sounds like you are planning a chilled out wedding?

Thanks Tulip :) 1&1/2 months and I'll have my colour for you :)

hx


----------



## MadamRose

:haha: thats scary as i will only be about 1-1 and 1/2 months off having Chloe
Its quite a formal thing but im trying not to stress about it too much and just get things done as well as i can and to be honest it seems to be working

I think my body is messed up today. The last few days i didnt feel like eating any dinner in the evening becuase of the heat ect, but i made myself becuase of bubs and ate quite a bit.
However this evening i was gettin hungry so made myself some dinner, but when it came to eating it i ended up only eating half. I think my body is going crazy :shrug:


----------



## hb1

pregnant bodies are bonkers :)


----------



## MadamRose

Yes they really are :lol:
Aint it just lovely


----------



## TripleB

My nausea has come back today - not happy! It might be something to do with being over-tired (had to get the 7.30 train this morning as DH was doing the London 10k) and we had a Turkish meal for lunch which has given me indigestion and a belly that looks at least 6 months pregnant! Hope it's gone after a good night's sleep.

You can put me down for team yellow already Nic as we've decided to go the surprise route.

Sorry to hear your son is causing you grief Fluffy. I guess it just gets harder from the moment they're born! I hope he comes around to your way of thinking.

Don't stress H, as Due says everything is going well so far, no cause for worry.

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Will do hon, will update on my day off on Tues xx


----------



## KimmyB

Hi Tulip and all the rest of you lovely ladies! Well I know its a little late but...Could me and bump join please?! My due date is 26th November. :hi: everyone :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Hi Kimmy welcome :wave: 

Im feeling so tired today, i dont think im sleeping well, now im getting bigger i just cant get comfy. keep tossing and turning with not being able to sleep on back or front.


----------



## hb1

Hey Kimmy :) 

I am the same Due - but don't know why - def not a bump issue yet!! I can get to sleep but keep waking up - either I go back to sleep and wake up every hour after that or I just lie there trying to get back to sleep - often between 2.30 and 5ish - this morning it was 4.45am :( it's knackering me out and not helping one bit at work - I am exhausted!!! and they insist on making me think about things in my job - how rude!! i just don't know why tho.

Have you got any pg pillows Due?

hx

hx


----------



## MadamRose

hb1 said:


> Hey Kimmy :)
> 
> I am the same Due - but don't know why - def not a bump issue yet!! I can get to sleep but keep waking up - either I go back to sleep and wake up every hour after that or I just lie there trying to get back to sleep - often between 2.30 and 5ish - this morning it was 4.45am :( it's knackering me out and not helping one bit at work - I am exhausted!!! and they insist on making me think about things in my job - how rude!! i just don't know why tho.
> 
> Have you got any pg pillows Due?
> 
> hx
> 
> hx

No i just put a normal pillow between my legs, and near my bump my MW said they work just as well and saves on cost. I was the same around your stage as well, i think its just everything changing so much, it normally gets better before getting worse again.

Also had a really bad nose bleed this morning, i didnt realsied until OH screamed at me your nose is bleeding :dohh:


----------



## KimmyB

Hi due and HB :hi:

I'm also finding sleeping difficult :/ Think its because I don't have the option of sleeping on my back anymore so end up on either side tossing and turning! And I know its only going to get worse as I get bigger! Nevermind. I have my 20 week scan tomorrow, yey! Excited and scared all at the same time is making me feel sick!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww im sure all will be fine kimmy, Its a wonderful scan with how long it is and everything. Are you hoping to find out the sex of your LO or are you having a supirse.

And yes the sleeping thing will get worse, getting us all ready for when babies arrive :haha:


----------



## KimmyB

Yes we are hoping to find out the sex of LO (if s/he co-operates :haha:) I have no preference atall but am curious to know as I've had a feeling its a boy all along. We'll see if I'm right or not hopefully!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes hopefully you will be able to find out :D i couldnt at my 20 week scan as baby had legs crossed, but was also laying in a bad position so all the measuerments couldnt be done so had to go back so we found out at the rescan. 
Drink a fizzy drink and have a choc bar 30mins before this is meant to help them be active so then hopefully you will be able to see :D
I had a feeling all along i was having a girl and i was correct


----------



## fluffyblue

Im not sleeping either tend to get a good 4 hours then its up every hour - and I drive alot in my job and by 6pm im gone !

I feel calmer today - Laura has a "ROCKIT" concert tonight which is alot of kids playing songs on the Steelpans. I love that type of event.

Calmed down with Ben too, making him come with me tonight so thats punishment enough.

Nice to see you Kimmy and doing so well.

Im thinking about getting one of the PG pillows, as ever since I had Laura I cannot sleep without one (strange I know) but I usually just use a normal pillow.

Triple, My sickness is gradually creeping in, but I feel able to take the medication now, I suffer with reflux disease which causes horrific heartburn and pains in my back and chest so I usually take blockers which block you creating stomach acid but they aint safe in PG so doc switched me to Motilium which prevents nausea and sickness aka preventing heartburn. I know now Bubs is ok even if I take them. I dont take alot just if feel really bad tends to be after a meal now, but I still cannot finish a meal and havent been able to since I found I was PG !!

So thats my useful info for the day lol !


----------



## TripleB

Hey Kimmy! Glad you found us here!

Hope the sleep issues improve ladies (although you might have to accept yours now due!). Strangely I have been sleeping well the last few nights but I'm feeling sick again and it hasn't gone away - grrrrrrrrr!

Told my boss this morning and HR - even more scary that its totally "out there" now! 

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless its scary but good to get it out there. :D

Yes i have accepted it, all part of the package getting me ready for when baby is here when i wont get much sleep :haha: I can't beleive on wed its only 12 until im due but only 9 until full term how scary


----------



## KimmyB

Yey for telling the boss TripleB - big step and very exciting!

Thanks Fluffy, lovely to see you here also :hugs:

Due thanks for the info, I will def try that as I'm so looking forward to finding out (once we know everything is fine with LO ofcourse)

I'll update you tomorrow with *hopefully* the colour of my bump :D


----------



## Agiboma

:hi: kimmy yes due the time is going by fast no complaints from me :rofl: for me it's another 11 weeks till my stit h is taken out and labour will most likely begin then


----------



## MadamRose

Lucky you, im due in 12 weeks so if i go over even with being due before you i could still have baby after you :(


----------



## Tulip

Woooooh Kimmy so great to have you here! :wohoo: I have a day off tomorrow so will add you to the list. Best of luck for the scan, I have mine on Friday :D

I'm another member of the not-sleeping club, tossing and turning all night despite my dream genii pillow. My hips and lower back are starting to play me up when I lie down. 

Agiboma, my June Mummy friend Delilah had her stitch out at 36 weeks I think and Nathan still refused to put in appearance until he was within hours of being induced at 40+14!! Don't know how her cervix managed to hold him in that long despite her love of walking - he was 10lb 13oz, bless him!

Love to all, I'll be lazing and stalking tomorrow xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes well it shows, maybe the stictch helped stranghten everything so body still wasnt letting go after it was removed?
Yes all the not sleeping will be worth it in the end however.
I cant beleive my 28week MW appointment is this thursday at 28+1. then i only have one more gap of 3 weeks, as from 31weeks i see MW every 2 weeks :shock:


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Tulip, I bet you can imagine just how happy I am to be here aswell :D :D :wohoo:


----------



## hb1

Good luck at the scan Kimmy :)

Glad you're feeling better Fluffy :flower:

When do you reckon you'll start maternity TripleB? bit early I know - I was reckoning just before christmas - maybe a little ambitious :)

Due - hope you have a restful night!

Tulip - have a lovely day off work :)

hx


----------



## TripleB

I was thinking the same H. Probably around 21st Dec - planning to use up the rest of my holiday first so maternity leave officially starts 3rd Jan. Hope I can hold out that long as want to stretch that 9 months out as far as possible!

Feeling sorry for myself with the return of the nausea so made myself feel better listening to baby's heartbeat for a bit - love it!

Good luck tomorrow Kimmy, hope the little one behaves and shows you what you want to see!

Sleep well girls, it's another muggy one.

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for the good lucks girls :hugs: TripleB can't believe its another muggy one :grr: As if I'm going to be able to sleep anyway!! Will check in tomorrow to let you all know how it went, eek!


----------



## Agiboma

Have a great day off tulip
@ kimmy gl with the scan


----------



## hannah76

hi ladies... glad to hear you're all well though some a bit sick and not sleeping in the heat. just wanted to update that i had my gender scan today and am having a healthy little girl! getting lots of kicks and rolls so that i know she's ok which is so cool :cloud9: good luck to those having scans soon! will try and check in again soon :)


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Agiboma :hugs:

So...It's 6am and I've already been up an hour...:blush: What an idiot!


----------



## Tulip

Me too! Thinking of you Kimmy, what time is the scan?

Congratulations on your princess Hannah, I shall update the front page :yipee: xx


----------



## TripleB

My you're up early girls (on your day off too Nic!). Congrats on your little girl Hannah, Chloe needed some company on the first page! Hope your scan is this morning Kimmy, all mine are afternoon ones - painful!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

I knoooooow.. been tossing and turning since the early hours, might have to decamp to the spare room occasionally so poor hubby gets a proper rest.


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats Hannah on team pink, never inu loge have I wanted simmer to be over ap fast


----------



## KimmyB

Hey girls, well baby is perfect! All healthy and lovely! I can announce we are expecting a.......BOY!! I just knew it! We are thrilled to bits that he's as he should be at this stage. Just ecstatic. Congrats on your little girl Hannah!


----------



## fluffyblue

Awww all these girls and boys its so sweet - knowing me ill have an alien !

I got horrid thrush today so not happy !


----------



## Tulip

UPDATED!! congratulations on your little man :cloud9: Now you get to fret with me about finding cute boy outfits among all the adorable pink dresses :haha:

Fluffy, poor you. Hope it wears off soon xx


----------



## KimmyB

Oh no fluffly, hope you're feeling better soon, thrush is such a b*tch.

Tulip it's so funny you should mention outfits! I've just been to tesco to pick up bread and milk and somehow found myself wandering down the baby clothing section :haha: and there really isn't that much for boys is there? Saying that though I did pick up the cutest blue bootees and socks :haha: couldn't resist!


----------



## TripleB

Yay Kimmy! Congratulations! You all have me waivering on my team yellow status...!

Boo fluffy, as if pregnancy isn't tough enough! Hope it clears soon.

I have absolutely no motivation to do any work today - I just want to talk about babies all day!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

That sounds like a brilliant way to spend the day TripleB!


----------



## hannah76

thanks everyone :) kimmy - congrats on your boy!! i did notice the lack of boy clothes at the stores for sure... too bad you ladies don't sew! i was convinced i was having a boy and had all sorts of cute overall dreams with little trucks or hockey sticks on the front :cloud9: now i get to expand my sewing dreams to everything with frills on it!


----------



## MadamRose

Hannah glad your scan went well :D congrats on your little girl, at least Chloe isnt on here own, any idea on names?

Kimmy conngrats glad your scan went well also, and congrats on your little boy 

If i dont get some sleep sometime soon, im actually gonna be a zombie, it was alot less muggy where i am last night but however i still couldnt sleep i tossed and turned all night and was awake at 7:45. Im starting to get really moody about it all.
I was out for a walk today and so random stranger started to stroke my belly, i was right freeked out and felt very uncomfy


----------



## hb1

Yey!! :yipee: 1 of each :) well done Kimmy and Hannah - enjoy the post scan ecstacy :) 

Fluffy :hugs: Hope that the thrush clears 

Due - that would freak me out too!!! I would never go and touch a random pg persons tum - or anyone else for that matter!!!

Hope you got your baby chat tripleB :) Yes - am thinking the same time but my hols run jan to dec and have some nicely planned weeks off every other month through to dec ( which I think I'll need ) but when I get back in September I will have 6 weeks hols, 5 bank hols and potentially 10 lieu days ( as I plan to do "keep in touch" ) so with 9 weeks to take between mid September and end of December so I might tag a month of hols on the end!! - When is your 20 week scan?

I am shattered again too - awake at 4am :(

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless i hope we all get some sleep soon.
Yes i know i thought you wouldnt do it to anyone who wasnt preg, what gives you the right to touch my belly just becuase there is a baby inside it


----------



## hb1

grrrrrr - rude people!! Even a v close friend who was telling me about baby's kicks would be asked if they minded!!! 

hx


----------



## TripleB

Some people just have no idea about personal space at the best of times but a pregnant bump is like a magnet to the touchy-feelies! Hope it hasn't upset you too much due.

That sounds like a nice lot of holidays H! I have a babymoon to Hong Kong (booked pre-BFP) in September for 10 days, a couple of long weekends and then about 6/7 days left to tag on to the beginning of maternity leave. Hoping to use these over Christmas where they count for more time with the bank holidays and start maternity leave in the New Year before little one makes an appearance.

Have updated my signature, next scan is at almost 22 weeks on 6th September - such a long time to wait! Good job I have the hang of my doppler now to put my mind at rest (don't know how I managed without it!).

I sort-of want a boy but girls clothes are so so pretty that I could be persuaded otherwise at the drop of a hat (my team yellow mentality!)

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

OMG that scan is exactly a month before im due :happydance: trust me my 20 week scan came round a lot quicker than i thought. the 2nd tri seems to go quite quick at the start :D
no i just really freeked me out and un-nerved me as it was a man, and there was no one else around


----------



## TripleB

It was a man?! That IS freaky! My bump is reserved to my DH and my girlfriends / female relatives!

Talking of bumps - I seem to have sprouted one overnight! Sunday it was just the usual paunch, by yesterday evening my DH couldn't believe what he was seeing. I can't suck it in at all and its round - very strange! Its almost like me telling work has prompted my body to prove it to the world! I will post a pic in the bump pic thread soon - strange but fun!

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yay for a bump appering i really want to see a pic :D

Yes my girlfriends/Oh and that have touched it, if bubs kicks next time my dad is down i will prb let him feel as he and his wife couldnt have a baby. But this was some random man down by the canal (i went for a little walk and some freesh air) and he just though it was ok. Actually scared me TBH didnt have a clue what he was gonna do


----------



## SEA34

Hi all

Congrats on your girl Hannah and congrats and welcome to Kimmy on your boy :happydance:

I'm on team yellow for now but have 4 weeks and 2 days to change my mind


----------



## MadamRose

I changed my mind due to OH making me feel guitly. Then when we couldnt find out at 20 week scan i didnt mind we both agreeed to keep it secret then when right near my rescan (to get rest of bays measurements) OH wanted to know again :haha:


----------



## hannah76

Due#1-2010 said:


> Hannah glad your scan went well :D congrats on your little girl, at least Chloe isnt on here own, any idea on names?<snip>

we have it down to 2 names but haven't picked yet... i don't think we'll be sharing until she's born though! i love the name chloe, you picked a nice name :)


----------



## MadamRose

Yes no one knows our name but people on here we havent told family or anything.

Im 28 weeks today :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: 28 week MW appointment tomorrow


----------



## Bluetomato

Can I have my due date added please? Im due 17th February, but i'll be having a section at 38 weeks x


----------



## MadamRose

:wave: hope you have a happy and health 9 months x


----------



## hb1

Hi Bluetomato :)

Happy 28 weeks Due!
hx


----------



## Tulip

Welcome and congratulations Bluetomato - what an up-and-down pregnancy history you have had. Hoping this one is nice and straightforward. Kisses to Erin and Pip :hug:

You're now on the front page :kiss:


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome Bluetomato :flower:


----------



## blondee

Hiya Ladies! :hi:

Welcome Bluetomato (great name BTW!). :hugs:

Due1 - congrats on the 28 weeks!! :happydance: yay!!!


Well, we bought up half of Guildford and made a dent in the stock at Bluewater! Sadly i didn't get to Baby GAP, Tulip, so all the the little guy outfits are there waiting for you!! We bought so much that we got stopped at customs this end as they wanted to check the box the moses basket was in but luckily i think the officer was too lazy to check the FIVE other cases we had filled :haha:

We are pretty much there now - except we still have not ordered the pram yet. Have you guys picked one yet? We love the Mamas and Papas Joolz (but there is no travel bag for it and we will be flying quite a bit...) and also the Bugaboo Chameleon but i don't think i can face paying the £749 price tag plus extras! it's criminal, isn't it?? I had a car worth less than that!!


Anyhoo, enough of my rambling. :dohh: How are you all doing? All feeling good?

Hope you're all well.

Love,

Michelle X


----------



## Tulip

Morning Michelle, wow you did well! I shall make a beeline straight to Baby G tomorrow ;) Speaking of tomorrow is that v-day or is it today? I'm posting early in the morning and not sure if your ticker has ticked over :D Either way, congratulations!

We got our pram ages ago - splashed out on an iCandy Peach. It's well made and sturdy. We figure it'll last us a long time and is a good investment.

Love all round! xx


----------



## Tulip

Oh and happy 22w to me! Scan tomorrow :shock:


----------



## TripleB

Happy 22 weeks Nic and happy V-Day Michelle, is it just me or does it feel like we're on fast forward at the moment? Can't believe hb1 and I are 14 weeks today - 2nd trimester!

I'm shopping in Guildford today Michelle, I'll expect to see empty shelves! I have got to go to Bluewater at some point, it's only an hour away and sounds awesome. I'm really lucky that my colleague who has a 1 year old has offered me her Bugaboo Chameleon! She won't let me pay for it either!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats on V-Day Michelle, 22weeks Nic and welcome to 2nd Tri TripleB and hb1! Love the sound of the shopping trip Michelle :D We ordered our pram around 2 weeks ago - went for the Silvercross classic sleepover in vintage (hope it's not too girly for little man? :/) I do love it though! Free pram TripleB?! Amazing! Just think what you can do with the money you've saved :D 
AFM I'm off to work shortly. Started a 2 week work trial for my dream job yesterday and well it turned into a one day trial as they offered me the job there and then! So happy!

Have a nice day preggos! :flower:


----------



## TripleB

Well done Kimmy! Have a good day! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

heylo to all my ladies :hugs: :kiss:

hoping everyone is doing ok, i still dont have tinterweb at home, so i apologise for no personal comments each, 

my due date is still being kept at 19th november - i wish it wasnt tho :S 

sending all of u love, my updates in my journal xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls hope we are well, only 3 more days to work and then off for 2 weeks wahey !


----------



## Bluetomato

Thanks for the welcome ladies! Hope everyone is having a good day today :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Had my midwife appoitment today, had to have my anti-d and bloods taken. Bubba heartbeat was really strong MW didnt know we knew the sex, she asked and she goes is it a girl as sounds like girl's HB, i don't know how they know. My fundal height is a week ahead at 29, at 28weeks.
Then i mentioned the Homebirth and it all went wrong and now Im really upset and almost in tears. *ive put it in spoiler as its a bit of a rant.*

Spoiler
she is doing everything to stop me having my homebirth. Saying that with my bleed the placenta might have slightly come away, it was the slightest of bleed when i wiped, and docs even said it was just becuase i needed anti-d. She said its my 1st baby and she really would like it (she apparently supports ladies who want HB's) also becuase of my area being equal distance from 3 hospitals we get to choice apparently im under the wrong one to get a HB well why wasnt this mentioned at the 1st appointment HB's can only be given under one hospital surely this should have been mentioned. 
OH was at work so couldn't be there to support me, and is busy at work so i can't talk to him. Im that upset i actually feel like someone has taken part of my heart away from me :cry: sorry its a bit of a rant

Congrats on V-day michelle
Happy 22 weeks nic
Triple congrats on the 2nd trimester enjoy it 
Tulip good luck for the scan tomorrow
How is everyone?


----------



## fluffyblue

Ohh one week off 2nd Tri wahey nearly there with ya triple x

I cannot believe I am sat in my car eating (well eaten) a full bag of chips for lunch ! Taste soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good though with no one around to tell me off hehe !

And I have a naughty bubba, i seem to find it first time with doppler but when I shout Noel to come and listen bubba runs and hides its so funny


----------



## MadamRose

aww bless fluffy at least you are getting the heartbeat on the doppler. Chloe was like that when she started kicking, at 1st she only ever gave kicks big enough to be felt from outside when her daddy wasnt around


----------



## MadamRose

I hope she doesnt mind me putting this here im sure she wont but Agiboma put this on the 3rd tri october bumpkins thread

"Hi girls
I gave birth to my son via c section yesterday he weighs just under 2 pounds and is doing great he is breathing on his own thanks for all your support over the last few months I'll write a birth story in a few days
mandie"
though i would let you know


----------



## blondee

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the lovely messages re V-Day! I had totally forgot!! It is tomorrow, but i am very happy to celebrate today. Just off for a facial in mo and can't wait - it's the first time i have seen the beautician since she gave birth so can't wait for a relaxing hour with lots of baby chat!! :happydance:

Tulip - good luck for the scan tomorrow. I hope you enjoy every second and then go do some damage in Baby GAP!!! I just checked our list and we also loved the Peach - what swung it for you over the Bugaboo?

Triple - Head staright to Blooming Marvellous - they are shutting down and you need to rummage but EVERYTHING is dirt cheap!! They have some lovely stuff. I got 2 little UV swim suit things for my little man (1 is O'neill) for £10 each!! Plus, dummies, hats, sleep suits, nighties, a dress for me, socks etc etc!! JoJo also has a sale on but it is not so exciting :haha: Mothercare is just jam packed but all the summer stuff is in the sale (great for me, not so great for UK people).

Sorry about the home birth drama, Due. It is rubbish they didn't warn you earlier. I'm sure of you push there will be a solution. :hugs: Discuss it with OH tonight and see how you both feel.

Fluffy - i would love some chips! So glad you enjoyed them!! Were they proper chip shop chips with s&v rather than fries?? I am hungry just thinking about them... talking of which, my appetite is really growing during the day... oh dear!

Have a great day, ladies!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## blondee

How far gone was Abigoma? Thank goodness the message sounds positive.

X


----------



## MadamRose

According to the front page 25 weeks 3 days. Just hope all is well with both.

On another note, about premmie babies.My friends baby that was born early came off his ventilator yesterday and is breathing on his own. He is on a drip giving him all the nutriance he would normally get from his mums breast milk, she is expressing but he can only have a few tea spoons through a tube every 6 hours as his tummy is so small.
They said he is making good progress but will be in hospital at least 6 more weeks

Yes im still hoping to go for the HB. I have spoken to OH and he said he is happy to fight the decicion also .


----------



## MadamRose

this is here post in the premmie section
https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/370725-25-2-labour-c-section-today-3.html 
On october bumpkids she said it was due to protien in her urine, and her cervix had started to dilate and becuase her pre-eclampsia was so bad they didnt stop the labour


----------



## fluffyblue

Aww bless her what a good weight for 25 weeks though - does sound positive x

Yes Blondee real chips from the chippie with loads of salt n vinegar and a plastic fork !


----------



## Tulip

It does sound a good weight and he seems to be doing well - come on Micah darling, get big and strong for mummy!

Philippa, see if you can find a Yahoo group called UK Homebirth (or similar) I was a member when pregnant with Ruby and they are a great source of advice and support for those facing opposition. Essentially you have a RIGHT to a HB, regardless of what hosp you are under (what utterbollocks). I think you should be given an appt to talk to one of the consultants on delivery suite to discuss their concerns over your HB and of you decide you want to have Chloe at home the write to the supervisor of midwives at the hospital stating that it is your intention and your right and they are legally obliged to send MWs to attend to you when you go into labour. There are resources on homebirth.org.uk which might help you too (case studies, standard letters etc).

Michelle the Bug was never on my shortlist, I just don't like the look of them personally. In the end I got it down to the Peach (which is the lightest of the iCandy range) and the Silver Cross Surf. Peach won due to the shopping basket (the one on the Surf you could just about fit yer mobile and keys into :haha:

Fluffy - mmmmmm, chippppps! Mustn't have takeaway tonight after lunch in pizza express.


----------



## Tulip

Oh I missed the previous page! Hi Jo :hi: hope you're OK. 

Louise - wowza on the free Bug, you lucky monkey! Let us know when you venture to Bluewater if I'm around I'll buy you a cuppa (we're only 20 mins away). Enjoy Guildford!

Xx


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> Philippa, see if you can find a Yahoo group called UK Homebirth (or similar) I was a member when pregnant with Ruby and they are a great source of advice and support for those facing opposition. Essentially you have a RIGHT to a HB, regardless of what hosp you are under (what utterbollocks). I think you should be given an appt to talk to one of the consultants on delivery suite to discuss their concerns over your HB and of you decide you want to have Chloe at home the write to the supervisor of midwives at the hospital stating that it is your intention and your right and they are legally obliged to send MWs to attend to you when you go into labour. There are resources on homebirth.org.uk which might help you too (case studies, standard letters etc).

Yes its annoying as, as i have said before another MW who im not under can not see a problem. My MW said the bleed could me the placenta has come away from the wall and Chloe could be under nurished, well then why is fundus height 1 week ahead, and as someone told me if they are worried the placenta had come away a scan would have been done.
If 2 MW were saying no fine, but with one saying jsut as safe as anyone else well whats wromg with it? My MW also mentioned how its my 1st baby so TBH i think she is just coming up with excuses at to why, like the hospital thing, they can switch me hospials what about people who move homes. She didnt even offer to move me though, so ive been told to ring my triarge tomorrow. I am tempted to see what the person there thinks if it isnt my normal MW, and if they refuse not to change my hopsital until 31 weeks i wont be happy, as the person i spoke to when i rang up hospital to try and change it mysefl said the quicker the better.
Does it sound like she is just comign up with reasons to try and stop me on purpose and non of them really have any meaning behind them, as it does to me but im not 100% sure 
thanks i will also look for the group you gave me 
x


----------



## Tulip

I'll be honest - yes it does sound like excuses and from what I've heard it happens a lot. Some people are even told they can have their hb... Until they're in labour and hosp say "we can't spare anyone, you'll have to come in"!!!! I can understand their reasons - tight budgets, HBs requiring two MWs per patient from 2nd stage onwards... But their staffing or their budget is NOT our problem x


----------



## MadamRose

At least im not the only one. Many peopl eon here on the HB thread thinks its a load of rubbish i can't have one. i think she thinks im silly, as soon as she mentioned about it beign 1st birth i got a bit sceptical what a reason to give. 
Im hoping to start to get things sorted from tomorrow, and OH will be with me at my next appointment. Its not like if anythign goes wrong im not gonna go on or if LO was brn before 37 weeks i would go in, i wouldnt exactly risk my baby.
Thanks for the help i will update you with what happens tomorrow


----------



## hb1

Happy 22 weeks Tulip :) and Jo for tomorrow :)

Hey TripleB :) Happy 14weeks to you to :) am also with you on the free buggy - my sis has offered me hers - can't remember what type but comes with a car seat and pram/pushchair abilities and is red :) 

Kimmy - nice work on the job - doing something you love and inspires you is fab - going to work isn't such a drag :) 

Fluffs - have a happy time off - it'll be like floating on air as you leave work tomorrow :)

Due - keep fighting there lass - am sure you'll get your hb!!

Happy 24weeks Blondee!! :happy dance:

After my victorious night of sleep on Wed night I woke up at 2.30 this morning and lay there trying to get back to sleep till I got up at 6.30 - pants!! the only thing that kept me going was knowing I am off til Thursday ( TFI! ) - I picked up our crib today - got a bargain on ebay - happy days - it's a mamas and papas gliding crib :)

hx


----------



## blondee

Aw fluffy - am soooooooooooooooo jealous! I can't be bothered to make lunch but am so hungry. I want chippy chips!!!

Tulip - i do like the Peach too, it's all very confusing. I am not sure you can really go wrong as there are so many lovely ones out there. I'll let OH pick and then i can spend the next few years moaning about his choice :haha:


----------



## SEA34

Abigoma and Michael hope all is well x

I had my 16 week midwife appointment today, all she did was take my blood pressure and some blood for the triple screening test, didn't listen to the heartbeat and told me to book to see the doctor in 4 weeks :(


----------



## Agiboma

Hello all tulip Ty for your kind words and support my little guy is doing great he had his first feeding of breastmilk today and he also had his first cry the nuses all love him and say he is very fiesty and they love these types of babies


----------



## Tulip

Thats fantastic news Mandie, he's doing great! Ooooh our first birth I must update the front page! What was his weight hon? xx


----------



## TripleB

Fab news Agi! Congratulations! How fantastic we have our first baby on here. Take care hun xxx


----------



## SEA34

Good luck with your scan today Tulip x


----------



## Tulip

Thanks hon! I think baby is excited, mummy is just nervous LOL


----------



## KimmyB

Aw the first birth! Congratulations Agiboma! Hope your little man just goes from strength to strength. Good luck for the scan Tulip :thumbup: x


----------



## TripleB

Good luck Nic! x


----------



## fluffyblue

Good luck Nic all will go well im sure thinking of you xx

As for me well I cant believe how well im sleeping - 3 nights running been to bed at 10.30and woke at 6am.

Only two more days to work today and Monday then off for two whole weeks - well one day a funeral but at least its not work !

Have a great day xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Glad all is going well Agiboma and hope he continues to get stronger.

Good news on the HB front, i rang the triarge they said it isnt an emergancy for me to transfer as i can still get a HB under the hospital im on. She asked why my MW didnt support it and didnt say any problems, she said i will speak to her when she is in next week and tell her ive told you what to do. I have to tell my MW at 31 week appointment and i she said she would advice changing hospitals as it means i get an extra scan at 38 weeks to make sure baby is in correct position, and isnt to big and that the HB wont pose many risks. but she said just change at 31 week appointment. Then they will come to my house at 34 and see me and talk to me and this is when they arrange the 38 week scan. So looks like all can go ahead nice and easily :happydance:

So i will change hospitals at 31 week appointment and all can go ahead, they just will have to tell their supervisor or MW's im having a homebirth against advice of my actual MW then if the thing she warned of goes wrng i cant go back to her. But the 38 week scan would show if this was a problem anyway 
Hope scan goes well tulip 
How is everyone?


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats agiboma hope michael continues to do well and thrive x

due - sounds like a haassle to get ur HB but i'm glad your getting somewhere

nic - hope ur scan goes well x

Hope all you girls are doing ok, heres me at 22 weeks and nudger going mental in my belly right now, doesnt like anything pressing against my tummy and im leaning on the desk haha


----------



## Tulip

Great news on the HB front Phillippa :thumbup:

Hi Jo, kisses to Nudger for me!

I'm back from scan. Monster was hyper as usual. One little issue with his posterior ventricle in the brain - it's 0.1mm above the normal range so we have to see the consultant on Thursday. The sonographer didn't seem too worried -she says his movement is open and great, he responds to her touch and his neuro development seems fine. But it's something they need to keep an eye on. If it grows beyond 14mm it's no longer considered minor and he could have all sorts of neuro problems. 

Off to Google bilateral ventriculomegaly....


----------



## TripleB

Hey Nic - glad Munch was up and about as usual. I know you're a sensible lady but I feel compelled to issue the compulsory mental health warning as far as Dr Google is concerned - don't upset yourself. If the sonographer didn't seem too worried, you shouldn't be. I'm glad everything else was fine. My sister was born with hydrocephalus so I spent a lot of my childhood on neuro wards - I haven't heard the word ventricle in a long time! She's fine by the way and is a nurse herself (not sure why you would do that after spending that much time in hospital!).

DH came home from work yesterday having spoken to a colleague about her 20 week scan. He was all worried about what they check for bless him.

AFM - I was sick this morning - has my body not seen my ticker? I'm in the second trimester FFS - no more sickie!

Happy Friday everyone.

xxx


----------



## Tulip

TBH Dr Google has been fairly reassuring today. We are VERY borderline so it's just a case of seeing if it increases/reduces. They'll probably re-do a very detailed anomaly scan but so far he's done really well with no soft markers for Downs and open hands showing no Edwards Syndrome. It's a real kick in the teeth but at this precise moment chance is on our side.


----------



## TripleB

Yep indeed Nic, these babies just don't like to make things too easy for us! :hugs: xxx


----------



## hannah76

tulip, don't stress yourself too much with google... i agree if the sonographer wasn't too worried, i'd just wait and see... i know easier said than done though~! :hugs:

abi - congrats on little michael!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

MissyMojo said:


> due - sounds like a haassle to get ur HB but i'm glad your getting somewhere

Its not realyl much hassel at all. She just senfds my notes to the hospital i want to change to i have to do nothing. The home visit is normal for every homebirth, and the scan they give everyone in my area as an extra precausion which tbh i think it a good idea

Aww i hope all goes well on thursday tulip. When i had my anomoly scan and the bowel was lighter that it should have been i was really worried, but sonographer wasnts at it was resolving itsself at the next scan so hope thursday goes well. thanks for all the help with the homebirth info x

I knew i had been tired the last week or so, but now i know why, the blood tests i had taken yesterday have come back and im anemic thats why ive been so tired. The doc rang me and said baby will be fine as she will be taking everything and all the iron she needs and leaving me with whats left


----------



## hb1

Hey all - a good nights sleep and a day off work so all the more with it today

Agi - Congrats on the birth of feisty Michael :) hope all is well :flower:

Tulip - Try not to stress too much - am sure all will be fine :hugs:

Due - good news on the hb!! I have an iron level issue too so totally know what perma-tired feels like :hugs:

TripleB - hoping that sickness starts to go soon - I'm still getting the odd moment of nausea but less frequent...

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

HI ladies! 
Can I join you? After a MMC last year and IVF in May, we are expecting twins this winter!! My due date is Feb 8th, but I think I'll go in Jan (or I hope to make it that far).

Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## Tulip

wish2bmama said:


> HI ladies!
> Can I join you? After a MMC last year and IVF in May, we are expecting twins this winter!! My due date is Feb 8th, but I think I'll go in Jan (or I hope to make it that far).
> 
> Congrats to everyone!!

:wohoo: Fantastic! Congratulations and welcome to you and your twins :D


----------



## wish2bmama

Thank you Tulip!

My next scan is at 13 weeks on the 3rd!


----------



## TripleB

Welcome w2b and congrats! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome wish2bmama! :flower:


----------



## KimmyB

Tulip hope you're feeling more positive today :hugs: little man is keeping oyu on your toes isn't he! Hope everything works out for you hun :flower: Also, just thought I'd let you know...The Autumn/Winter range is partially in at Mothercare...I spent some money :blush:


----------



## Tulip

KimmyB said:


> Tulip hope you're feeling more positive today :hugs: little man is keeping oyu on your toes isn't he! Hope everything works out for you hun :flower: Also, just thought I'd let you know...The Autumn/Winter range is partially in at Mothercare...I spent some money :blush:

Haha but did you get one of THESE
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs086.ash2/37653_410221742202_711812202_5119864_4207455_n.jpg

IT HAS EARS!!!

Up and down today but determined to enjoy my meetup with the girls. I have to believe in my little guy <3 He is after all booting me HARD today! Daddy was talking to him last night and he was doing somersaults :cloud9:


----------



## hb1

Hey Wish2bMama :) congrats for your twins :happydance: 

Tulip - where did you get "one of those" i want one!!



hx


----------



## Tulip

Mothercare, H, 26 quid. I love it! Off to Westfield with mum and sis later :)


----------



## KimmyB

Aw that is so cute! Nope I didn't get that, shame! I got a Classic Winnie the Poo dungeree set in brown cord and a knitted all in one in baby blue with a matching hat. I'm gonna need a bank loan at this rate!


----------



## MadamRose

wish2bmama congrats on your twins, hope the next months go really well for you x

I had a bout of morning sickness this morning, wasnt actually sick but felt awful, not good when its my hen night tonight :haha: I feel like i could just go to sleep and not actually go on the hen night. 
My sister gave me a cute snow suit she got for baby, its white with a teddy on it was £10 from tesco but she got it in the sale and it cost her £2 she got it back when we anounce i was expecting when they were getting rid of the snow suits. I also have a cream/browny one that has ears :lol:


----------



## hb1

Do you know where you're going for your hen do? I would sleep till 5 then you might have some more energy for tonight!

hx


----------



## MadamRose

I would but my dad is coming round as coming up for the stag do from like 3hours drive away. And my tidy house is never good enough for him it has to be spotless or he complians. Yes we are going out to play bingo for a laugh, then for a meal and then maybe for a few drinks after (non-alcoholic for me of course)


----------



## wish2bmama

Oo Bingo! I love bingo! I use to have little dobbers!


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls - crap weekend for me, threw my son out yesterday not just for one thing a whole rollercoaster of events he has lied to me once to often. 

Im not worried because he will come crawling back with his tail between his legs! I feel strangely ok about it tho..

As for junior it doing fine still runs away when daddy tries to listen to it on doppler but always first time for me. Was gonna go pram perusing today but dont know if we will.

One day left at work then 2 weeks off wahey... have a great Sunday xxxx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Hello girls :flower:

Could I be added please? Zoey is due on the 19th October. Hope your all doing well!

Congrats to Agiboma on the birth of baby Michael :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry to hear about the problems with your son fluffy hope everything gets sorted out. Enjoy looking at prams if you go x
I'm absolultly shattered got in at about 1 am this morning, really enjoyed myself though we went out for some drinks and a dance after which was fun, I was just on soft drinks. Then my dad came round at 9am before his 3 hrs journey home (had been up for stag do) and I did him breakfast. I fell asleep on the sofa at about 11 and only just woke up :shock:
How is everyone else?

:wave: welcome kaylz


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Fluffy - tough love is so hard - but you need your boundries - esp with fluffster on the way.

Hey Kaylz - congrats to you :happydance: not long for you now in the grand scheme of things!!

Due - too much partying = 1 tired mummy :) glad you had a lovely time :)

Just went down to see my gran with my mum to spend the day with her - she is as mad as a box of badgers - at 91 you can't blame her I guess - also don't go to a Harvester - food is VILE!!! yuck!

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies 

welcome to monday :)

hope this weeks is a good one for everyone 

lots of love :hugs: :kisses: :flower: from the flying visitor lol :plane: :waves: xxxxx


----------



## hannah76

Tulip said:


> KimmyB said:
> 
> 
> Tulip hope you're feeling more positive today :hugs: little man is keeping oyu on your toes isn't he! Hope everything works out for you hun :flower: Also, just thought I'd let you know...The Autumn/Winter range is partially in at Mothercare...I spent some money :blush:
> 
> Haha but did you get one of THESE
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs086.ash2/37653_410221742202_711812202_5119864_4207455_n.jpg
> 
> IT HAS EARS!!!
> 
> Up and down today but determined to enjoy my meetup with the girls. I have to believe in my little guy <3 He is after all booting me HARD today! Daddy was talking to him last night and he was doing somersaults :cloud9:Click to expand...

OMG that is the cutest thing EVER!!!! my mom and i were just talking this weekend that we'd like to make my l.o. a pink fun fur bunting bag for this winter... now i'm putting ears on it!!! so adorable :)


----------



## Tulip

Hi Kaylz, welcome! I've added you with pleasure. Philippa (Due #1) will be pleased that Chloe has another pink bump to keep her company in the October section :D


----------



## wish2bmama

Hey ladies!
Sorry I have been MIA.. Morning sickness seems to just have amped up as of late. Also headaches and the constipation is almost unbareable! The intestinal cramps are just terrible! I hope my babies are okay.. I know some hemroids are headed my way for sure!

Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## Tulip

That's all gotta be twice as bad with double trouble on board :shock: Hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## eclipse

Hiya, can I be added? I'm due February 8 :)


----------



## MommahSarah

im due feb 14th 2011


----------



## Agiboma

hello lovely ladies

:baby: finally got time to post on the thread, i am SO GREATFUL for all the support you ladies have given to me thank you from the bottom of my heart, although my little guy came early i am still so happy after having 3 miscarriges it feels so good to finally be a mother, i cant beleive it that im a mom the shock has finally worn off.

Wow, seeing Micah every day and hearing about his improvements warm my heart, and i am so proud to be his mommy. the love i have for him is indiscriable. so enough of my babble, ill still check in with you ladies if you dont mind :thumbup:


----------



## KimmyB

Congratulations again Agiboma! What a little cutey he is!


----------



## TripleB

Hey Agi, great to see you're in good spirits and little Michael is doing well. I bet its fab to be a mummy at last and you really deserve it hun :hugs:.

I've been stalking for the last few days but haven't had the time to post. Work is stupidly busy at the moment - I just want to be on maternity leave (less than 5 months away - not that I'm counting - yeah right!)

I saw a friend on the weekend with a 3-month old. It was lovely to see them but I came away having been completely bombarded with advice I didn't want - it put me in a right mood! Basically she just went on and on about how hard it is (I know that, I'm doing this with my eyes open!) and had this sort of you-don't-know-you're-not-a-mother-yet look in her eye. For example, she told me I had to get rid of my car which I said I wanted to keep. Its a 3-door which I think I can manage to start with as it will just be me and baby who I'll have in the front with the airbag turned off - she said this is dangerous and irresponsible! She said I should swop with my DH who has a bigger family car but I don't want to! Then she said I should elect for a c-section because they are more dignified and that I shouldn't bother with breastfeeding - go straight to formula! Arrrrgggghhhhhh! I wanted to scream at her that I want to do this my own way, learn from my own mistakes etc.

Anyway, sorry for ranting (had to get that out). What I have done is bought a little notebook which I'm jotting down ideas as they pop into my head - like stuff we need to buy, stuff we've borrowed and things I would like to do with baby e.g. I read in a book that a nice way to settle your baby before bed is to have a bath with them, then hand them over to your partner to dry them , give them a baby massage and dress them for bed (while you have a bath) then you can give a final feed and put them down together. Have written it down so I don't forget it (despite friend telling me its dangerous and I should have a proper baby bath!).

Hope everyone else and bumps are well.

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey triple - i hate stupid advice!
if u are confident to bathe with baby why not? as long as ur not over tired and the bath isnt over hot wheres the harm! and if u wanna booby feed go for it - and argh !!! im mad 4 you hun lol, xxxxxxx

its soo god damned hot out here right now!

and whats with scary dreams - i get that dreams are meant to be more vivid in pregnancy but whats with my dreams killing off my friends?


----------



## MadamRose

Welcome eclipse and mommah sarah :wave:
Agiboma glad all is well with you, and that Micah is getting stronger :hugs:

Not sure if i will have much time to post in the next few days with the wedding coming up soon. got to go shopping for pressies for best man, bridesmaids ect tomorrow. Then got loads to do on thursday, then all the final preps on fridaty , my dad is coming up, having a bbq at my sisters, and just checking everything is going well. 
I will have my little dance about tomorrow today, i am 29 weeks tomorrow :yipee: can't believe how fast its coming around. Only 11 to go :shock:
Hope your all well


----------



## KimmyB

Triple - It seems since I announced the pregnancy EVERYONE has bombarded me with "advice". I feel your pain my friend, it is soooo annoying! And if one more person tells me it's unlucky to have the pram in the house before baby (I won't be getting it delivered til 30weeks anyway!) I'm going to scream! As if an inanimate object could possibly influence anything?! Give me a bloody break! If something bad is going to happen it will happen regardless, argh! Oh and saw DHs grandma the other day (not seen her for a few weeks) and she said "Oh you've put weight on the back aswell as the front haven't you?" Well how in gods name do you respond to that! I was only a size 8 before I got pregnant and have put a stone on so yes my arse is probably larger than it was but I'm pregnant you stupid woman! I don't need it pointing out to me!

And....rant over! So sorry for that ladies, guess I needed to get it off my chest :blush:


----------



## TripleB

Yay for getting stuff off our chests! I loved that Kimmy (can't believe DH's Grandma!)

Good luck with the last minute wedding prep Due - sound like you're busy but under control! Only 11 to go - wow!

Thanks for being angry for me Jo! I'm trying to calm myself down before I see her again (and I just know after the baby is born I will stubbornly put on I'm-a-supermummy-this-is-so-easy face - even if I'm drowning in nappies!). I know what you mean about dreams - mine have been mental! I've been a terrorist setting charges on my DH's iPhone, Robert de Niro's mistress (WTF?!). And my DH has started having strange dreams too!


xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know 11 weeks sounds mad triple. And i can't beleive i get married in 4 days :shock: 
Glad you managed tog et everything off your chest. Had bubs been good for daddy yet and let him hear the heartbeat?


----------



## Agiboma

hi ladies

@ kimmy ahh ty
@ tripleb sorry about the advice
@ due so exciting i cant wait for the pics

well ill check in with you ladies in a bit tc
mandie


----------



## hb1

Hey Eclipse & MommySarah :) Hope all is well for you - congrats :happydance:

Agi - glad you are enjoying being a mummy!! Michael looks so cute :)

Due - how exciting - 29 weeks and your wedding!! bet you're dizzy with excitement!! good luck with final arrangements!!

Triple - mad for you too!! I keep getting people laughing at me when I say I want to do hypno-birthing with sarcastic comments like "yeah right, good luck with that" I just keep sticking up for myself and chastising them for not being supportive!. Just 'cos her birth left her feeling that a c-section was best and her breast feeding didn't go well doesn't mean you will have the same issues! Good idea on the notebook!

Kimmy - sorry about oh's Grandma!!

Jo - right with you on the crazy dreams :)


AFM - bit of an up and down day :

on the Up - got some v cute playsuits delivered from BM - v v cute!, rang up and got my downs screening results - 1:6900 so low risk - v good :) got my angelsounds doppler delivered

on the down : it is my angel's edd date today :( so feeling sad & made myself anxious as I couldn't find the hb :( - will try again later but worry worry worry

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww sorry HB1 i remember my angels EDD i was exactly 7 weeks with Chloe which was the gestion at which our angel died. Even though it was a sad occasion we used it like a sign from our baby that this LO was going to be ok, becuase the way the dates matched up.
Your bubs is proberly trying to scare you :hugs:

Yes my head is really buzzing with excitment of everythin, so concerned with the wedding ect, i actually forgot how quick this week has gone, and almsot forgot i was 29 weeks tomorrow :rofl: Im looking forward to getting back after our time away as well as we are putting Chloe's cot and changer up as i will be 30 weeks :yipee: i cant beleive im so close to those last 10 weeks scary really.

TC Agi and keep looking after yourself and your LO :flower:


----------



## wish2bmama

Wow! Lots happening on the thread!
Agiboma, Congrats!! Your little one is so cute!! :)

Due, you're getting married? WOW!! Huge congrats!! That is so exciting! :happydance:

afm.... I POOPED!! :blush: sorry, but I was just so happy about it. I feel worlds better! Now to just keep it up!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes in 4 days i will be 29 and 1/2 week preg :shock: its scary when you think about it, i brought my dress the month we concieved LO got BFP the month after. And the wedding been booked since november so before LO was even in my tummy, and its flown round hoping the rest of my pregnancy does


----------



## KimmyB

Aw congrats on the Wedding Due! It will be one of the best days of your life! It's our 1st anniversary on 8th Aug and it's just flown!
Well done on the poop wish2bmama, must be just awful bein constipated.
Hugs to HB1 on your angel's EDD, I was also around 14 weeks with this little man on the EDD of my ectopic, hope you're OK :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Thanks ladies - just think it makes everything more poignant - then not being able to find the hb just sent me in a spin - trying to stay logical tho - will keep trying - might end up with another private scan at this rate!

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im really excited i just know its all gonna pass so quickly and we dont get married until 4pm. Im very excited about it all just hope it doesnt all go to quickly


----------



## KimmyB

Due just try and savour every moment, that way you have lots of lovely memories :)

HB1 I also had difficulty finding the HB at times earlier in the pregnancy, have another go in a little while and hopefully baby has changed position. Just a little tip, I also used to wait until my bladder was full before using the doppler and it seemed to make a real difference for me x


----------



## hb1

Thanks Kimmy - am trying that later.

Due - can't wait to see the pics!! want a run down of the whole event!!

hx


----------



## Tulip

H, baby is clearly winding you up darling, have a cold fizzy drink, lay down and try again xx

Mandie :hi: thanks for popping in! We demand you stay, we want to hear everything about Micah, he is doing amazingly :hug:

Phillippa - eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek 4 days :shock: So exciting!

Jo - big kisses, hope you're OK despite the heat. It's pretty hot here too, but muggy instead of sunny :roll:

Louise and Kimmy, :grr: on the unwanted advice. Luckily I'm fairly laid back in that respect and I let the advice wash over me. That and I tell people quite forcefully that I *will* be breastfeeding, I *will* be cloth nappying and I *will* be birthing at home unless medical circumstances dictate otherwise. Cross me if you dare! LOL.

Welcome to the newbies, you're on the list :thumbup: Grab a comfy chair and make yourselves at home :D

I'm feeling a bit better today - a colleague's wife is referral sonographer at kings and has told me in no uncertain terms to not think twice about Munch's ventricles unless Thurs brings bad news. She's convinced that he's on the large side and they deliberately measured him over the limit so that we get watched due to our history.

Heather, what news on your teen angst? Has he come crawling back yet? 
Big loves all round xxx


----------



## TripleB

Nice and chatty today ladies - love it!

Don't worry H, there have been a few times I couldn't find the hb and it does send you into a spin. Have another go and be methodical when trying to find it. It might be a lot lower (below bikini line) or higher (towards belly button) than you think. Move it slowly back and forth and used LOADS of gel. You'll find it hun. Great news on the screening result too!

Nic - glad you've been reassured. Not long until Thursday now and you'll be able to rest easy I'm sure :hugs:

Can't wait to see photos due. As Kimmy says, it will be the most amazing day - and closely followed by the next most amazing day! You've pretty must got the two most life-changing events happening to you in the space of 3 months!

Yay for poop w2b!

AFM, I've got some perspective on my friend's comments, she didn't mean to annoy me. She was very generous too - came home with lots of maternity clothes, a dream genii (like like like), a moses basket with blankets and a huge bag of nappies - some unwanted advice is a small price to pay for that lot really!

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Nice TripleB, sounds like some really nice things!


----------



## Agiboma

yes me and Micah are definetly here to stay, so they have upgraded his feeds again, and i shared this on another thread but i will also share it here, yesterday the nurse was changing Micah and my sis was sitting right in front of him he ignored the two of them and was staring @ me and i was way in the corner almost out of his range of view, it was @ that moment i knew that he knows im his mommy, my heart melted, my Micah knows me.

@ wantto be mommy congrats on the TWINS so exciting:happydance:
@ hb1 dont worry you will find the hb :hugs:
@ tulip vday is juswt around the corner:thumbup:

k thats it for me for now gtg bump so breastmilk:baby:


----------



## hb1

Posted this in 2nd tri - today really has been a worry !!

I just found out that my friends little girl has chicken pox and would have been contagious when I was visiting at their house 10 days ago.

I had CP when I was younger - so I will double check with the MW tomorrow - but has anyone caught CP after having it when they were younger - I should have immunity but is there still a chance?

Also - even if I am immune will I now be contagious 10 days later? Just as I have other pg friends?

any advice appreciated

hx


----------



## hb1

oooo - the dream genii Triple!! v jealous!!!

hx


----------



## Tulip

Mandie that story made me cry on your preemie thread. He is such a special little boy! 

H I'm sure everythings fine, don't panic til you hear from mw xx


----------



## Agiboma

thanks tulip u r the best
hb1 i think youll be ok since you had it befor


----------



## SEA34

Wow, this threads been busy, hello to the new girls :wave:

Agiboma how cute is your little boy, glad he's getting stronger

Due, good luck with your wedding

Triple i love my dream genii (its the only thing I've bought so far) too scared to buy actual baby things

hb if you've had chicken pox and are immume, I don't think you can get it again but you should check with your midwife to make sure

x


----------



## fluffyblue

Afternoon ladies

Well nothing to report, Ben still gone, thought he was at his mates until got a call of his gran to say he was up at his dads in Blackburn and now I am being blamed for the fact he may lose his job ! Well he should have thought of that before he became a racist extrememist yob wanabe!

I have reiterated I will not ever ever ever tolerate that in my house but he chose that life so he has to live with the consequences. Noel doesnt want him back and I have to respect and consider his feelings too !

As for me bump is fine and HB is getting louder every day, it does get in some weird places though!.

Was my uncles funeral yesterday so drove all way to Kent and back in a day - was knackered but was great to see family I havent seen for 7 years and believe it or not my estranged father (mum and dad divorced when I was 4) said in front of Laura he dont like kids, well does explain why he was such a wank dad ! Sorry for language x

So am now on hols and go away on Friday to South Devon for a week - I CANT WAIT - oh and my belly getting bigger as well 

So thats me lol alot going on but none of it exciting !


----------



## Agiboma

i enjoyed reading the post, i dont now much about UK geography but enjoy your trip


----------



## SEA34

so upset, got downs screening results back 1 in 130 have to go and see a consultant tomorrow :(


----------



## Tulip

SEA34 said:


> so upset, got downs screening results back 1 in 130 have to go and see a consultant tomorrow :(

Oh sweetie I'm sorry :( Try not to panic yet. Round here I think they still call that low xx


----------



## KimmyB

Oh SEA so sorry, fingers crossed everything is ok x


----------



## TripleB

Don't panic yet Sea, I've seen lots of stories on here with happy endings with a higher risk than yours. Good luck tomorrow.

Good luck to you too Nic, I'm confident Munch will be fine.

:hugs: to you both.

xxx


----------



## hb1

Oh Sea :hugs: good luck tomorrow - my friend had 1:100 and was fine.

Have a fab Hol Fluff - am sure Ben will sort his head out - it is good he went to see his Dad rather than hanging out with his friends :hugs:

I had my maternity bra fitted today - turns out I am 38G!! bonkers!

hx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Louise - currently shitting a brick. 1520 is just a ridiculously late appointment, I'm going to lose my mind in the meantime. The boy is absolutely battering me tonight, bless him "Believe in me, mummy!"

Have a great hol Heather, make sure you relax properly.

H - 38G = bonkers knockers :rofl:


----------



## SEA34

Thanks all, appointment is at 10, don't think I'll have the amnio even if they offer as risk of m/c is the same as having ds


----------



## Tulip

Exactly. I'm expecting to be offered an amnio tomorrow too - no way :nope: Will be thinking of you - let us know how it goes xx


----------



## TripleB

Too cute Nic! We believe in you little guy!

38G wow H! I though I was going some at 38E! Who knew your boobs looked pregnant before your belly?!

Have a fab holiday Fluffy, sounds like you need it. South Devon is one of my fav places in the world - where are you staying?

xxx


----------



## hb1

Goodness knows where they'll be after the milk comes in!


----------



## TripleB

Jordan springs to mind! xxx


----------



## Agiboma

sea all the best fingers and toes crossed my friends sister had like a 1 in 400 and her baby turned out fine, so im sure you lo id also fine :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls well feeling sad today had a run in with ex-mother in law (Bens gran) and my brother and also Noels being really cold with me. Think he knows deep down Ben gotta come back but doesnt wanna give in its sooooo hard because he has caused so much crap. Everyone in the family means well but they dont live here and knows what its like. 

I broke down big time yesterday and he didnt even come and see if i was alright. I hate it whe its like that and even last night when I managed to find bubs heartbeat on the Hi-Bebe he said "ill listen tomorrow".

So feeling slightly deflated today!

Well am 14 weeks today so officially 2nd Trimester for me at last... was lovely when I heard HB on the hi-bebe as everyone can hear it as the Angel SOunds only has headphones.

I havent packed a thing yet so got a busy day!

Good luck to all with tests today Nic and Sea specially thinking of you both xxxx

And HB - Im a 38G anyway lol pre-pregnant so expect ill be a 46KK by the time babes born lol. I just wished mine stood up and pointed the right way as Jordan lol !!!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Sorry that everyone doesn't seem quite so supportive of you at the mo Heather... Noel's probably just sulking, bless him. Try and put it to the back of your mind for your break :hugs:

I'm googling like a maniac this morning. His measurements all seem fine - aside from the 0.1mm of course - so I'm going to ask them to change our EDD to the size he measured at 12 weeks (back then they didn't change EDD even though he measured 3 days behind and I *know* I ov'd late). We'll then have a better view of how he sits on all the charts. Did you know you can have certain parts of your brain not develop and still be normal? Well, asymptomatic anyway. Madness.


----------



## SEA34

Me too Tulip, hope your appointment goes well today

I didn't sleep at all so nervous, at least with my age (34) I'm almost high risk anyway


----------



## Tulip

Thinking of you darling. They should be able to do an anomaly scan at your current gestation and look for soft markers which will give you and them a better idea of how little one is doing. xx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck Nik, thinking of you.

Hope all is well at your scan SEA x


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for today girls, will be thinking of you both x


----------



## KimmyB

PS. All this talk of massive knockers is making me feel inadequate! :haha:


----------



## Tulip

KimmyB said:


> PS. All this talk of massive knockers is making me feel inadequate! :haha:

Ha! Me too!


----------



## MissyMojo

thinking of you both sea and nic 

Hey girls, 

another flying visit - but guess what - theyre almost over!!! honest!!!

mynet contracters are comin out on monday!!!! thank f**k! then i can really catch up and give you all the attention u gals deserve

much love hugs and kisses xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hope everything goes well today sea :hugs:

Aww fluffy i hope things get better soon :hugs:

sorry its a bit of a flying visit, got all the last things to sort for wedding ect. I cant beleive im 29 weeks as of yesterday and OMG its only 2 days until i get married.
Dont know if i will speak to you ladies until i get back from our time away, unless i have time for a flying visit tomorrow.
Hope your all well x


----------



## SEA34

Well I'm back, had a ten minute chat, was offered the amnio which I refused and then came home. 

Is it worth having a private scan to check measurements now or do I just wait till my 20 week scan and see what they find then, what do they even check at the normal nhs scan? x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi Sea - my PCT doesnt offer nuchal scans so I would have to go private to. ive been quoted £170.00. I have my bloods on 11th August so I will be thinking about it then. I have also looked into amnio etc cus im 38. My consultant has said the later the amnio the lower the risk of MC so im stuck between a rock and a hardplace !


----------



## Tulip

Hon they will check EVERYTHING at your 20w scan - heart, kidneys, bladder, brain, the lot. You'll have a better idea after that how baby is. But don't forget the odds are still in your favour x


----------



## SEA34

I think I'll just wait it out and believe that eveything will be ok, would just be nice to have one hospital visit where I wasn't expecting bad news 

Will be thinking of you this afternoon Tulip x


----------



## Tulip

:happydance: ALL CLEAR! :happydance:


----------



## SEA34

yay :happydance: so happy for you


----------



## blondee

Tulip said:


> :happydance: ALL CLEAR! :happydance:

Hooray!!! Congrats, hun!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hb1

Congrats Tulip :yipee: !!

hx


----------



## KimmyB

YESSSSSS!! Brilliant news Tulip :) Well done Munch x


----------



## wish2bmama

Woohoo Tulip!!


----------



## hannah76

tulip... so glad to hear that! yay!!! and i posted pics of my stash in my journal now :)


----------



## TripleB

Fab news Nic, never doubted it for a minute! Good boy! xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Brill news Nic now u can relax and enjoy the rest of your time !

As for moi well off on hols today so visits will be sparce as gonna enjoy my holiday. Havent heard off family re Ben so just gonna forget about it at the min, he at his dads so he is safe!

Noel even apologised think its cus he dont want the cold shoulder on hols lol.

Fluffster is fine keeping me happy with a perfect HB, only 2 weeks to my hospital booking in appointment and 3 weeks to my triple screening so at least things are back on the radar, Noel wants a scan when we get back to am gonna ring my consultant as well. 

So au revoir for now and anyone with scans etc GOOD LUCK xxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Enjoy your hols Fluffy :)

AFM Today I picked salad for tea - and all I want is chippy chips - virtuous but boy would i love those chips!!

hx


----------



## hb1

Ps Due - enjoy your big day tomorrow :yipee:

hx


----------



## Tulip

Yeah Due, good luck tomorrow, have an amazing day! xxxxxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Have a good holiday Fluff!

And have a wonderful day Due!! 

afm, I got my doppler in the mail today! And it worked! I think I only was able to get one baby's heart beat, 132, but it was just so amazing!! That was the second time I have heard it! I will look for the second one again when DH comes home :)


----------



## SEA34

Hi all 

Still stressed about my triple test result and what to do, booked a private marker scan for today to get some further info. Wish me luck x


----------



## Tulip

I think that's totally the right choice - knowledge is power and all that. Best of luck sweets, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## hb1

Good luck Sea :hugs:

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Good luck Sea! xx


----------



## SEA34

I'm back, scan showed perfect baby and risk has been changed to 1 in 1049 :happydance: based on findings and ...












at the 3rd time of asking is there anything else you'd like to know we caved and we're having a girl :cloud9:


----------



## wish2bmama

wow!! That's GREAT news!! :happydance:!! A girl!! Congrats!! xx


----------



## Tulip

Fantastic, I am so relieved for you! And a girl! Must update :D

Best Saturday ever? xx


----------



## hb1

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Happy days Sea - that's amazing news!!

hx


----------



## debgreasby

Fab news SEA xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

fab news sea and nic :)

hope Due's wedding went well :)

i have internet engineer coming in the morning so whoop whoop :)


----------



## TripleB

That's fabulous news SEA, so pleased for you and your little girl - congrats! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Aw brilliant news Sea! Congrats!x


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey Girls

Im Baaaaack!!!!!!!!!!

thats right - the Mojo has tinterweb!! how long has it taken ?? :rofl:

much love to u all xx


----------



## blondee

Hiya Ladies!!

How are you all?

MissyMojo - welcome back!! It must be lovely having the internet again - i bet you have been surfing loads!

Due1 - Congrats! Can't wait to hear about the wedding, but i guess you might be on honeymoon now....


We had a check up today and the results of the triple test are back - 1 in 8,000! I like those odds. I was certain it would be much higher risk as i am 34, so am very grateful for that result. Also heard spud's little heart beating away again and that always makes me smile.

Just having a rough time sleeping - i fail to get back to sleep after getting up for a pee. it means i toss and turn trying to get comfy and sleepy again and i disturb poor DH (who is being very sweet and understanding). I am practically nodding off now and we are supposed to be going out later. Maybe i could have a liccle nap.....

Hope you are all well!!

Love,

Michelle XX


----------



## blondee

woe there - i am 33! Baby brain!! Am 34 just after spud is due. I should stop ageing myself!!
X


----------



## MissyMojo

i have been online constantly since it got hooked up at half 1:)

its gr8:)

i find the same i get up for a pee bout 2 am and lay there til bout 4 w8n to fall bk to sleep - seems nudger thinks aha ur awake im gona kick ya then tell ya ur hungry!


----------



## blondee

Exactly!! Every time i crawl back in to bed he decides it is the time to bust some serious moves!! The kicks (and no doubt punches) were high and low and on both sides! Obviously i lie there and smile and enjoy it which doesn't help me back to sleep.... Wouldn't change it for the world tho!!

I guess they are getting us ready for broken sleep....

X


----------



## MissyMojo

yeah - but its frustratin too - hehehe nudger is now kicking up-over and making my belly jiggle- which is an odd feeling, i love the feeling but sum x cant help but think thers a time n a place - 3:30 am is not the best for us!


----------



## blondee

Yes, apparently someone also told me (and it does make sense) that the bay is developing sleep patterns now. So if the LO is really active at night then he is gonna be active at night when he pops out!! Luckily for my sanity, he has generally being kicking a lot this morning too so i hope it is just mummy moving around that wakes him up in the middle of the night, but i doubt i will be that lucky!

All this talk makes me wanna nap right now as he is as quiet as a mouse...... they do say 'Mummy sleeps when baby sleeps' but i guess that it jsut for when you have given birth, eh?? hehehe


----------



## MissyMojo

hahaha - nudger has been active for the last hour or so. . and will be so for another hour or so - then when i get up for a pee nudger wil wake then, then gobk off to sleep, then b up from bout 8am - once a night waking i can deal with


----------



## Tulip

Munch has been fairly quiet last few nights. He's very active at 8am every day without fail, and at 10pm. At night he just gets comfortable again after I change position then drops back off to sleep. Good lad :D

Jo, so good to have you back :wohoo:
And Michelle, awesome triple test results - congratulations! xx


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies

Glad you're back online Jo - don't know how I'd get through the day without the internet!

Sounds like you all have very active babies at the moment! Can I ask when you first started to feel things and what it felt like? I am desperate to feel something soon!

I've been getting quite excited looking at sleepsuits and little coats today - I can't wait to start buying! We've started decorating at home too so everything is looking tip-top before it gets covered in baby puke! We've chosen a daffodil colour paint for the nursery and I want to get started!

Anyone heard from Agi? How's little Michael doing?

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i was 18/19 weeks before i felt anything - now i get no peace hahha. nudger is kicking me up high atm :) i am loving having tinterweb :)


----------



## wish2bmama

Well, 12 weeks today! Kinda excited about it!

BUT.. having lower back pain and some cramping.. clinic wants me to come in tomorrow if it doesn't go away. UGH!!


----------



## MissyMojo

they probably just want to check on u - i imagine twins at 12w giving u some back ache and ur uterus stretching - but better to be safe than sorry


----------



## hb1

W2BM - I have had this too - I think mine's def stretching - but it will always cause a worry and it's good they're keeping an eye on you - you must be near your 12 week scan anyway?

Welcome back to cyberspace Jo :) - also loving everyone's baby movements - can't wait for that - so exciting!!

afm - another sleepless night - woke up at 1.30am!! couldn't get back to sleep and had to take lieu time this afternoon as was exhausted - came home, ate lunch and passed out on the sofa!

hx

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

i rekon i'll b having an early night tonite - didnt have my customary afternoon zonk out! seems that but 3pm i need to sleep hahaha


----------



## SEA34

I have no problems falling asleep but wake around 4 every morning and then i'm shattered at work all afternoon.

Nothing strong felt yet but definite flutters for a few weeks so shouldn't be long for you h x


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks ladies! Def better to be safe than sorry. I have my 13 week scan next tuesday with the high risk ob, can't wait to meet him. :)

hb1, I can't wait for movements either! It all sounds so exciting! Sorry you didn't get sleep last night :(. But awesome about lunch and a good ol' sofa nap!


----------



## Tulip

W2BM - I agree, would totally expect backache and stretching with two on board :D Best of luck.

Louise - Mandie regularly updates her thread in the preemie section https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/370725-25-2-labour-c-section-today.html, Micah is back off the vent and doing good. Such a brave boy :)

Love to all xxx


----------



## hb1

OMG - just saw an episiotomy on tv - SCARED!! - def following the hypnobirthing books advice of perineum massage!!!


----------



## blondee

hb1 said:


> OMG - just saw an episiotomy on tv - SCARED!! - def following the hypnobirthing books advice of perineum massage!!!


Oh god, was it awful??? I presume they must anaethatise (spell?) the area first.

I have bought some cream from mothercare that you are supposed to massage in a few weeks before and it should help as i have been very scared of taring or being cut. Buuuuuuut, recently i have started to think (apologies in advance if this is TMI or a bit crude) but is it perhaps not better to make the exit route a bit bigger and stitch it back up than to really stretch the (sorry) hole?

I am scared of pain but i am hoping that my body will spring back as much as it possibly can. God knows, i am not wearing these hideous granny bras cos i think they look nice! I read good support now is supposed to reduce sag.


Cor, this all makes me sound very vain and i really am not :dohh: I am just not a gym-bunny type at all so i am aiming for damage limitation! :haha:


----------



## hb1

They just cut with scissors - I think it's the thought of it that does it at it wasn't overly graphic just they don't often show that side of it in these pg shows - I reckon I fancy the stretching method - saw the gel in the MC catalogue it is on my shopping list :)


----------



## blondee

scissors??? Oh my lord that sounds barbaric! That just made me wince!! hahaha!

I read an article on 2nd tri about peri-whats-it massage and it sounds like a big task. I thought you just got the cream and rubbed a bit into your under carriage a few times a day but the directions seemed quite complicated and painful/stingy. Have you read any good tips/directions?


----------



## blondee

I'm not lazy, but this sounds awkward and very time consuming:
===========================
1. Wash your hands.
2. Find a private, comfortable place and sit or lean back in a comfortable position. Some women lie on their side and bring their hand round the back. Use cushions to support your legs.
3. Use an unscented vegetable oil, such as sunflower oil or olive oil on your thumbs and around the perineum.
4. Place one or two thumbs (or fingers if you can't reach) about 1 inch (2-3cms) inside your vagina. Press downwards and to the sides at the same time. Gently and firmly keep stretching until you feel a slight burning, tingling or stinging sensation.
5. Hold the pressure steady at that point with your thumbs for about 2 minutes until the area becomes a little numb and you don't feel the tingling as much.
6. Keep pressing with your thumbs. Slowly and gently massage back and forth over the lower half of your vagina. Do this for 3-4 minutes. Remember to avoid the urinary opening. You can start with very gentle massage, increasing the pressure as sensitivity is reduced.
7. As you massage, pull gently outwards (forwards) on the lower part of the vagina with your thumb(s) hooked inside. This helps stretch the skin as the baby's head will stretch it during birth.

You can also ask your partner to perform the massage, especially as you near your due date and become less mobile. If the thought of vegetable oil doesn't appeal, you can also use Vitamin E oil, coconut oil or any of the specially prepared perineal massage oils that are now available.
============================


----------



## MissyMojo

i think the idea is that u stretch it all before baba does, even just a bit of massage in the area i think would help - why not talk it over with ur MW ?


----------



## KimmyB

I think I'll be definitely giving that a go :thumbup: I've also seen an episiotomy on TV and it wasn't pretty :nope:


----------



## Tulip

I'll probably give it a go but no chance of doing it daily :shock:

Love and good luck to all with appointments today xxx


----------



## hb1

I am going to be giving it a go - already informed my oh when we read the hypnobirthing book - he was fortunately with me watching the baby programme eating his tea ( was put off his tea following this!! ) and that re-enforced it with him that it was the right thing to do :) - the hypnobirthing book didn't say anything about stinging tho and the hooking method - extra info there is always handy!!

Oh is squeemish and had gotten used to these birth and labour type programmes and feels he has been put back somewhat by the episiotomy - he'd even gotten used to seeing the c-sections. I felt it was good training for him before we are in the delivery suite and he's passing out and all that!! 

hx


----------



## TripleB

Oh crikey - doesn't sound pleasant but I'll be giving it a go too. I've got the cream from mothercare (a friend gave it to me - she bought it then couldn't face it!). Anything to reduce the risk of scissors!

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

scissors!!!

im sooo hot .. and trying to decide what to do with my hair??? cut short or continue to grow it out


----------



## TripleB

Whatever you do Jo - think of your post-birth photos (only 16 weeks away!). I'm thinking of keeping my hair ponytail length to avoid the matted-sweating look! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im soo torn - 

this is my hair right now- so i imagine in 16w it'll still look similar - 

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Mojos%20bits/WedJul2815-22-18.jpg https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Mojos%20bits/WedJul2816-12-08.jpg

and im thinking of something like 
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Mojos%20bits/this.jpg


----------



## blondee

Hiya ladies,

Scissors. Gulp. Nooooooooo!!

I've been thinking - at my 20+ week scan they gave us a different EDD but said to stick to 12wk scan as it is probably more accurate, buuuuut on monday at the Docs she said i was 26 weeks then which means she is on the NEW date. Do i move or stay on the 12wk scan???

It brings me forward 4 whole days, jeez, i know it means nothing really but i love the idea of meeting my little fella sooner.

Jo - i think that you should go with whatever is easiest!! TripleB is right! I know i will be a sweaty, greasy mess with a huge double chin on my photos! hehehe


----------



## blondee

Jo - i like it long, but think the short do is soooo cute too. Are you lucky enough to have naturally curly hair then?? Jealous! I even contemplated a perm recently, but remembered the mess when i had one at 12...

X


----------



## TripleB

Your hair is gorgeous Jo! I have annoyingly wavy - sometime frizzy - hair, I would love it if it looked like yours! I like the short do too but I wonder how practical it will be (if it won't take much styling then could be fine?). How about somewhere in between where you can still pull it back out of the dirty nappies and baby sick?!

Hmmmm - EDD Michelle - temping to trim those days off (esp if your doctor is saying that too) but they do say dating at 12 weeks is the most accurate. I would keep both in mind - the later one might be a good reason NOT to be induced (if you don't fancy it). xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

its naturally curly yes - but not nice neat curls - more frizzy than celebs hahaha


----------



## blondee

TripleB said:


> Hmmmm - EDD Michelle - temping to trim those days off (esp if your doctor is saying that too) but they do say dating at 12 weeks is the most accurate. I would keep both in mind - the later one might be a good reason NOT to be induced (if you don't fancy it). xxx

I think i agree, i will stick to the 12wk dates then.

I'm sooo looking forward to meeting the little fella tho, want him to be ready to meet us as soon as poss!! :kiss: No doubt, you all feel the same way too!!

X


----------



## TripleB

Have I missed that you're having a boy?!

Hell yeah, I thought I would just want to enjoy the "being pregnant" phase but I'm ready to fast forward to the baby phase now! It was looking at newborn babygrows that did it!

xxx


----------



## blondee

yes, we are expecting a little boy!! I have already bought lots of little biy outfits, so i hope the sonographer was right!

I keep going to the drawer where they are and looking at them, smiling. Cheeeeese.

Will you find out, TripleB, or are you staying team yellow? 

X


----------



## Tulip

That reminds me - I might have pushed the pram around the nursery this morning :blush:

You're down to double figures tomorrow, Michelle! :yipee:

I hope your sonographer was right too! There's no mistaking my boy - he was showing off his peepee AGAIN on Thursday to the nice consultant lady :roll:


----------



## TripleB

I can't wait to start buying. We're sticking with team yellow for now so looking at lots of unisex stuff and figure that we'll probably get pressies when LO is born in the right colour! We keep calling it "him" so both DH and I think (for no reason at all) that its a boy! xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

I'm so scared and devastated..

I went to the docs.. one baby died and there is a possiblity that as I misscarry, the other baby might come with it. I just don't know what to do... :cry: :hissy:


----------



## MissyMojo

awww sweetheart - im sooo sooo sorry :hug: :hugs: :kiss: - hold on lil babba - mummy needs to to be strong :kiss:


----------



## blondee

I always thought it was a boy too! Although, let's face it, you do have a 50/50 chance of being right! :dohh: We clearly saw what the sonographer called a 'little frankfurter' too but he could have pointed at any appendage and we'd have believed him :haha: You have such faith in these people, but it is amazing what they see. Just like when they are looking at your placenta and highlighting stuff (mine is anterior and was low) but you can see diddly squat on the screen and they are busy highlighting and typing away. They must have regular trips to the optician :wacko:


Tulip - you made me laugh out loud!! Lucky you for having a pram to push, if i had one the tyres would be worn by now!! Thanks for the congrats re double figures - 99 still seems an awful long time tho, eh??

Aaaaand, i see you are the magic 24wks tom!! How cool!! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

W2B I'm so so sorry to hear this hun. Are they going to monitor you closely? I don't know what to say to reassure you but I will be hoping and praying that your baby stays strong and fights on. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Megg33k

wish2bmama said:


> I'm so scared and devastated..
> 
> I went to the docs.. one baby died and there is a possiblity that as I misscarry, the other baby might come with it. I just don't know what to do... :cry: :hissy:

OMG! I'm so sorry, sweetie! :cry: I still stalk this thread, and I'm absolutely gutted for you! Sending all sort of positive, healing energy for your remaining twin! Hoping with everything I have that s/he is able to hold on during this hard time! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## blondee

Oh my god, wish2bmama, that is just devastating. I am so so sorry.

Can they not do anything to help the poor little angel along without harming the other LO?

:hugs:


----------



## hb1

W2BM - I am so so sorry :hugs:

- a girl I know at work has a twin that has passed away at 9 weeks and the other is going strong ( she is now 20 weeks ) - so there is every chance that the remaining twin will hang in there.

Take care

hx


----------



## Tulip

Oh my darling I am so sorry :cry: Hoping that your darling angel is reabsorbed safely into you to protect your little one. Thinking of you and sending hopes and prayers your way. Please rest up xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Thank you for the kind words ladies

Hb1, thank you for telling me about her. :hugs: 

I really hope my body just resorbs the material.. the docs say there isn't anything they can do for me. Just to come back in if I start to bleed or cramp. But I have an apt with the high risk ob on the 3rd. 

I can't stop crying.. DH's work gave him the day off. He is just gutted. He is so worried about our other baby. :cry:


----------



## blondee

My friend has a gorgeous little 2 yr old daughter and she was a twin where the other little one didn't make it. I have no idea how far along she was tho, but i'm sure she said firt tri. Incidentally - both of her girls were conceived with IVF too.

Sounds like you have no choice but to put your feet up, try to think positive thoughts and let people look after you. I'm so glad DH is with you, sounds like you both need lots of cuddles.

Thinking of you X


----------



## KimmyB

W2B I am so sorry :cry: Please hang on little bubs x


----------



## MadamRose

Just a very quick one as very tired from being away. The wedding was amazing and so was the honeymoon 
Will post pics tomorow when i feel more awake.
I am 30 weeks today also only 10 to go really can't beleive it.
Have i missed any big news? x 

W2B :hugs: on your loss and hope the other bubs hangs on x


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies, how are we doing today?

w2b :hug:

due - welcome back MRS! :)


----------



## Tulip

Welcome back Mrs Due and congratulations :kiss:

Big news is.... Munchkin is viable today! :wohoo: And has established an additional waking time in the night to celebrate - 3.30am :cloud9:

Thinking of you and OH W2B. Please hold on, little one xxx


----------



## blondee

Congrats Tulip!!

Congrats Due1 - pics please!!

Wish2bmama - how are you feeling today? Sending you hugs and all the PMA in the world. X

Have a good day ladies!

Michelle X


----------



## MissyMojo

it hot sticky tired and bored -- my usual lol - and ive become the crazy lady that feeds stray cats . .


----------



## blondee

Stray cats?? hehehe! My hubbie rescued a baby turtle today who was stuck - he thinks he is Dr Dolittle now! Maybe it's a nesting thing?

Need a mini rant - SIL!!! Grrrrrrrrr! Their world REVOLVES around their LO and i know that our worlds will all revolve our around our babies to some extent, but they let it rule them and sorry, but it is bull***t!! Can you tell i am angry?:blush:

Just chatting online to her and mentioned xmas as i was wondering if she still had a monitor we could borrow (in W.Indies the voltage is same as US so ours won't work in UK) and i mentioned that we will be going to both sets of grandparents over xmas. Bear in mind - we do this every year, plus this year we are living abroad AND will have their precious grandson, so we want to do the rounds. She laughed at my comment and then wrote 'Just be prepared to alter plans just incase little one doesn't feel like it or has a bad day...'

WTF?!! Sorry for being so angry, but i could scream and am alone.

I wrote back saying he will be a tiny baby so asleep most of the time and we expect him to cry. How can a 7 week old 'not feel like' doing anything??!! Come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If he has a bad night and we are tired then we will just delay plans by an hour or two, we will not suddenly be missing our flights cos baby is crying.

God, please give me strength!!! He will be my angel - but even i know that he will cry, feed, poop, sleep, cry, feed,poop..... 

their 4 yr old GENUINELY picked their new car for them. Nutters.

Ok, sorry ladies, am counting to 10 and considering a choccie bar :blush:


----------



## MissyMojo

ur SIL sounds daft - its not like we're idiots, we know that babies cry n winge, n poop n get u up thru the night hahha but ur baby will b fine to travel hhaha

theres a litter of kittens that are really tiny and starving and i cant not feed them - even tho they are now bringing their friends! but i cant listen to them crying for food!


----------



## blondee

aw, we had some stray kittens at our apartments a few weeks ago and they melted my heart but luckily they were too shy to come anywhere near us and mum was on the scene to keep them fed. What are yu feeding them?

Re SIL - i hate the fact that all parents are soooo smug about how hard it's gonna be for new parents - even if you say 'oh yes, we know it's gonna be so hard but we'll survive like everyone else does' they still think they can laugh and look at you as if you are thick.

Jeez, i need that choccie now!! Must have to count to a 1000 cos 10 is not working


----------



## blondee

apologies for ranting X


----------



## MissyMojo

get some choccie then!!! just noticed - your on 99 days!!!!!!!! double figures!!!!

tuna in sunflower oil - it was all i had lol x 

im sat watching easties with nudger kicking away :) considering ice cream . . . .


----------



## wish2bmama

blondee said:


> Congrats Tulip!!
> 
> Congrats Due1 - pics please!!
> 
> Wish2bmama - how are you feeling today? Sending you hugs and all the PMA in the world. X
> 
> Have a good day ladies!
> 
> Michelle X

Thank you blondee

I'm really down today.. I know it's all part of the process but wow. :cry: I can't wait for the apt next week to know more. On top of it all, the clinic took 3 weeks to send me my pap results from the 9 weeks apt.. and they are ABNORMAL!! :nope: Sigh. 

Dh's work has been great though. They gave hime today and tomorrow off to take care of me and to go through this at home.


----------



## blondee

aw - you get easties in cyprus?? Forces TV? Lucky you. We get US and Canadian TV and it is all poop - same shows all the time and soooo many repeats.

Am appreciating the full effects of cadbury's caramel, hooray!

Go get ice cream.


----------



## MissyMojo

forces tv is terrible lol - its like rubbish uk daytime tv, all day on a loop, 

check out this link and see what i get - https://www.bfbs.com/tv/whats_on_tv.php?channel=8001&date=29072010&timezone=3&timezone_name=CYP


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: wish2b


----------



## blondee

oh wish2b, sorry to hear that. So glad that OH is with you. Are you feeling physically well? Hugs XX

Jo - you are just showing off! I get Seinfeld, Everybody Loves Raymond, King of Queens, Friends, about 4 cruddy cookery channels and BBC America - which is ok, but if you don't like Gordon Ramsey then you are screwed. I would LOVE This Morning, Holby, Easties etc!! We have so many boxsets of DVDs now it is untrue. Every 5 minutes there is an ad break on US TV.

Cor, i am a right grumpy moo today, aren't i?? :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

bless u hunni , im getting sick of programs like come dine with me and coach trip hahaha


----------



## blondee

Jo - yes double figures!! Still sounds a lot tho to me!!

X


----------



## blondee

ah, we are just getting come dine with me on bbc america, so we are enjoying that one at the mo!


----------



## MissyMojo

check out bfbs 2 - its on a 3 times a day loop hahha

its like being stuck on daytime telly! i miss sky+, greys anatomy, trauma, vampire diaries etc


----------



## hb1

Blondee - let it all wash over you :flower: .... and breath ..... :)

Jo - enjoy Eastenders :) I shoud be ashamed - I have EVERYTHING and hardly watch anything!

W2b :hugs: This time will go so slowly - try and keep resting and keep your mind occupied if at all possible :hugs:

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

u dnt realise what telly options you have til u dont!


----------



## blondee

don't even mention missing M&S!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

i miss tesco and asda - ooh the baby bargins - and Primark!


----------



## blondee

Yes, just stores in general. Shopping here is poop - but saving me a lot of money cos i buy nothing but food! hahaha

Tesco - a little slice of heaven......


----------



## MissyMojo

its mad the things we miss innit


----------



## blondee

totally!

I never eat Macdonalds at home, but since being here and they do not have ANY it's all i want! Every time we go back DH proudly treats me to a cheese burger (i am a cheap date, evidently).


----------



## MissyMojo

lol, we have maccy d's and tgi's and starbucks in larnaca, david takes me out for a tgi's each payday


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats on double figures MissyMojo

Wedding photos will be on shortly sorry for delay


----------



## MadamRose

Here you go lovely sadies sorry for the delay

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/CIMG3040edit.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/CSC_0172.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/CSC_0182.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/DSC_0039.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/DSC_0090.jpg[/IMG]

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/DSC_0063.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/CSC_0132.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/CSC_0130.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/195.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

im not into double figure yet 112 days for me, its blondee on doubles :)


----------



## MissyMojo

you look gorgoues hunni!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Major baby brain, congats blondee


----------



## blondee

Love the photos, Due1!!! You look stunning XX


----------



## Megg33k

You look gorgeous, Due! And, so happy!!! :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Beautiful Due - love the dress and the rings :) you both look so so happy :flower:

hx


----------



## debgreasby

Gorgeous pics Due, many congrats!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh wow Due!! You look Beautiful! huge congrats to you! I love the flowers :) xx


----------



## Tulip

Phillippa what beautiful pics thank you for sharing! You look amazing! xx

love and strength to W2B xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:happydance: nudger is viable!!! :happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

hi ladies 

my little Micah is doing well we had a set back with his feeding this week, otherwise he is great

@ tulip YEAHHH CONGRATS ON BEING VIABLE
@ blondee congrats on double figures
@ due2010 i love the pics congrats again hun

will catch up with you lovely ladies in a bit
lots of love
mandie


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hope the set back is resolved, and glad he is continuing to do well x

Missy congrats on viability


----------



## blondee

Congrats Jo! What a nice milestone, eh?

Agiboma - am so pleased that the little man continues to do so well. I hope next week is even better for you all! Have you posted any more pics of him? I haven't been able to spot any... :winkwink:

Wish2b - how's it going? Are you managing to keep your mind occupied, or is it hell on earth? :hugs: I can't imagine how you are feeling, you are in my thoughts. Hoping and praying for your LO to continue to thrive and stay safe and sound.


Ladies - 'tis friday, the official start to the weekend and we have monday and tuesday as Bank Holidays here so i will get 4 days with DH!! :happydance: I hope that today is a good day for us all.

BTW - eating my own body weight in choc yesterday + a big hug from OH made all my grumps go away. He agreed with me re SIL so i am an oasis of calm again today :winkwink:

Love,

Michelle X


----------



## wish2bmama

blondee said:


> Congrats Jo! What a nice milestone, eh?
> 
> Agiboma - am so pleased that the little man continues to do so well. I hope next week is even better for you all! Have you posted any more pics of him? I haven't been able to spot any... :winkwink:
> 
> Wish2b - how's it going? Are you managing to keep your mind occupied, or is it hell on earth? :hugs: I can't imagine how you are feeling, you are in my thoughts. Hoping and praying for your LO to continue to thrive and stay safe and sound.
> 
> 
> Ladies - 'tis friday, the official start to the weekend and we have monday and tuesday as Bank Holidays here so i will get 4 days with DH!! :happydance: I hope that today is a good day for us all.
> 
> BTW - eating my own body weight in choc yesterday + a big hug from OH made all my grumps go away. He agreed with me re SIL so i am an oasis of calm again today :winkwink:
> 
> Love,
> 
> Michelle X

Thank you blondee. Yea, it's hell on earth. The not knowing is just killing me. I'm cramping today.. not sure what that means but I hope it's just my uterus absorbing the the lost twin..:cry: 

I'm trying to keep my mind busy but it's kinda hard. DH did the laundry for me last night and FOLDED it! I was so shocked, but that gave me a smile at least :thumbup:

Chocolate sounds yummy :)

Glad to hear baby micah is doing well Agiboma!


----------



## wish2bmama

congrats missy!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

ive just spent #100 on boots.com eeks!!

size1 54x2 - #10,
size2 74x2 - #14
size3 96x2 - #20
wipes 12x64 - #15
breast pads 3x40 - #11
maternity pads 10x12 - #20
flannels x4 - #4


:hug: wish2b x x 

my hubbys been off today and has sat and sun too - so a long weekend for us, hes on a 24hr duty monday then 3d scan tues :) we're having Roast Quail for tea with mashed potatoes and lemonade hahha


----------



## MadamRose

wish pains are sometimes normal also if your uterus is getting bigger. For you i hope the pains are a good sign. :hugs: are you getting extra monitoring because of whats happened?
x


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks due. Not really. They are just having me come in on the 3rd with the high risk ob. They said the time between the apts will give them a better idea of what's going on. If the sac is shrinking or if there are blood clots forming. I just hate the wait. I'll know a ton after tuesday I guess. I think depending on what they find will determine the course of action. But I'll be high risk now, no matter what. So that makes me feel good, I'll get to be seen more often.

On the up side, I do still have my doppler. I haven't used it because I'll just worry myself sick with it, but if I need it it's there :). I love technology. Oh, and the doctor I saw last gave me his cell phone number! I was so shocked and touched. So if I need to talk to a doctor asap, I have that. He was really nice to us. <3


----------



## MissyMojo

im glad that theyre looking after you sweetheart x x


----------



## KimmyB

W2B good luck for Tuesday hun, hope little one is holding on nice and tight.
Congrats to Missy and Tulip on V-day! So exciting!
Blondee congrats on double figures and glad you're feeling calmer today, family eh!?
Agiboma so glad Micah is doing well :)
Due congrats on the wedding, beautiful pics btw :thumbup:

AFM, 23 weeks today! Yey! Little one is getting more and more active which I am loving (despite some already mums saying "oh you won't likee it when he gets abit bigger!" Shut up! Did I ask for your opinion?!) Also have got the 4D scan next Friday so really looking forward to that!


----------



## Agiboma

@ blondee no new pics yet, i think maybe next week i will do so, 
@ missy congrats on vday
@kimmy vday is just around the corner

so where is tulip, i miss her positive energy?


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls :) 

how are we what are your plans for today?


----------



## Tulip

Aww bless, thanks Mandie :blush: Thinking of you and Micah every day even if I don't see you x

I tried to post in here on the way home last night but phone crashed - so Jo, belated "Welcome to V-land!" to you and Nudgery-Boo :cloud9:

Kimmy, I've had that line about when they get bigger too - whatever!! We may be sore and tired but we will still cherish every kick, punch and hiccup :kiss: Not long til viability for you either - awesome. It's a strange feeling - you obviously can't relax completely, but it is a huge weight off your shoulders knowing that if the worst were to happen, they'd have to fight for bubs.

Today I am on-call :( so won't be leaving the house, which means I can catch up with all my subscribed threads and pop in regularly :)

Wriggles all round xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im sat on me sofa, its 35c in here watching boring BFBS telly, with nudger wriggling away, hubby is on a taster scuba diving session :) 

think i'm gonna drag cdplayer and speakers out side and relax in the pool with hubby when he gets in, or see if hubby fancies a trip to the beach


----------



## Tulip

It's pretty grim here in the Garden of England - there will be no sunbathing today, especially considering the lack of pool :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

our pool is an argos special :) meant to be circular but its leaning over into an oval type shape - and why is argos out of stock of the £15 gazebos!!!! i neeeeeed one! its god dam hot here! i want green grass, and rain, and still wearing a cardy in august! and sky+ hahah

im dreading trying to raise a baby in these temperatures - if i cant get myself cool how will i manage with nudger?


----------



## Tulip

You feel extra-hot though cos you're an oven, innit. It'll be fine when she's here x


----------



## TripleB

Oooooh I'd love a bit of sun but can understand it would get too much all the time - get in your pool Jo!

I'm off to the hairdressers this morning and we have a posh black tie party this evening. Looking forward to wearing my new Isabella Oliver dress which I got 60% off! Thought it was worth investing in a decent maternity frock as we have 3 weddings before baby makes an appearance.

I've been having lots of stretching pains around the bottom of my bump and on the side where the baby is (according to doppler). Uncomfortable and makes me rub my bump a lot. Wondering if those butterflies are around the corner...

Enjoy your weekends ladies...

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

ok - so i got thru 1st tri - ive made it past V-day, and now im terrified of actually being a mummy! 

ive got the scary 'what if' hat on, 

what if im not good enough
what if i cant breast feed
what if i cant work out how to get my baby to sleep 

how do we become 'responsible parents'?


----------



## MissyMojo

have a nice day triple - fingers crossed u feel butterflies soon x


----------



## TripleB

Hey Jo, you were born to do this. We don't realise that the "how to be a mummy gene" has been waiting around for years for this moment! When the time comes it will feel right and you'll know how to do it (I'm telling myself this too!) As for the breastfeeding, you'll give it your best shot I'm sure. Sometimes it doesn't happen sure but you can cross that bridge if you have to (I work for Avent and really want to breastfeed - talk about conflicted, but I know that you're not letting anyone down if the BF doesn't work). You'll be a fab mum hun, a PAL mummy knows exactly how to treasure this gift :hugs: xxx


----------



## hb1

OMG - I have swollen ankles and feet - can this be normal or should I see the dr?

hx


----------



## Tulip

Normal in warm enviironments bud. Mine did the same about your stage. If your hands or face look puffy then deffo see someone xx


----------



## blondee

Jo - i can totally relate about the worries with the heat for baby.

We sleep with the Air Con on every night and it generally stays around 24 degrees, which we find pretty cool, but it takes a few hours to get it to that. Then, i keep hearing how A.C. is not good for babies, but if we don't use it then the room is 32 degrees!!! We have decided we will use the A.C. and see how it goes. Likewise, during the days i have just bought him shorty romper suits (i saw what other little baby boys were wearing!). I am also scared about taking him in the sun - obviously, i am not taking him out to get a tan, but when we take him outside at all then he will be at risk of catching the sun. I bought johnson & johnson factor 50 that the lady in mothercare said is fine from birth and we will get the best shading for the stroller etc, but it still worries me!! My friend brought her 3 month old out here in Feb and we kept her in a UV tent all day and she had factor 50 on - but she still got burnt round her eyes (her mum had been too cautious about getting cream in her eyes, understandably).

Cor, i hope the mummy gene kicks in too. I have to admit i am scared. My Amazon account just got a hammering as i ordered some more bubba books! I inherited a load from a friend but they are all really stuffy ones and i nod off trying to read them, i need the more informal and to the point kind!!

HB1 - i started with swollen ankles about then, it's surprisingly uncomfortable, isn't it? My doc said that i literally had to put my feet up - keeing them raised def helps. Lots of water too. But Tulip is dead right about swollen face etc - get to the doc if that happens. Flying def makes it worse...and i have a million flights ahead of me so will have cankles for quite a while!!

Wish2b - how are you today? Hope OH is still being a domestic god and looking after you both. X

MX


----------



## Tulip

They prob say the AC's a bad thing because it dries the air... if you can humidify the room a bit that should help x

Oh yeah - also starting to crap myself. Just ordered my birthing ball to sit on and sort out my posture. Getting the angelcare monitor tomorrow too, it's all coming together...


----------



## blondee

Birthing ball, eh? I have already started with back ache in the evenings.... May have to investigate!

Yeah, i also thought about getting water back in the atmosphere to help bubba - it is such a humid country that humidifying is not mentioned by anyone. I feel another blooming google coming along!!


----------



## MissyMojo

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Babys-Firs...=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1280591296&sr=1-4 

this book is good hunni :) filled with snippets from parents as well as month by month advice


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls im back of hols had a fab time even though it was Devon the weather was good, bed was hard so not much sleep but I managed

Everyone appears well and thats good 

As for me, well not heard from Ben but then again did I expect to.. getting me agitated slightly .... but I will manage.

I have my consultant booking in appointment on Wednesday so feel like balls rolling again..

Fluffster appears fine definately growing getting a slight "rounding" as hubby says


----------



## MissyMojo

glad u had a nice holibops :) and whoop for "slight roundage" x x x


----------



## fluffyblue

I know I was getting worried it wasnt growing !!


----------



## MissyMojo

bet u cant wait to be a waddle monster :) 

i know i love my bump :)


----------



## Vinushka

Hello... I don't know why I'm actually posting, because it makes me scared enough, but I guess I just felt guilty for lurking. I'm due on october 3rd after having a slightly traumatic loss of my last pregnancy at 12 weeks in september last year. 

I've been told this time it is a perfect little boy, but I just don't trust anyone anymore. It's a long story and I have a lot of mental "problems". So I have been scared and depressed for the last few months. My 7 y/o daughter was also supposedly a perfect pregnancy and then at 3 months she lost an eye to retinoblastoma from a deletion in a gene which was missed. She also has autism. I don't know what happened to my second baby as they didn't even believe I had lost it for 2 weeks, I finally ended up in the hospital, hemorrhaging and was left to have my baby in the hospital toilets alone. (sorry if it's TMI) 

Anyways, this little guy was unplanned, I didn't even notice till I was 12 weeks and at that point I just cried. I know all or a lot of you have been trying hard to get pregnant, and you're all braver than I am, I don't expect any kind of sympathy only to say that I almost expect my PPD and psychosis to come back with a vengeance, and I'm terrified I'll get as little help as last time, when I was actually bullied by my health visitor till I broke down and screamed her out of my house....

wow, sorry, I can't believe I wrote all this down.


----------



## MissyMojo

hey sweetheart,

well done for being brave and joining us, 

so sorry for everything you've been thru so far, and i hope that your little man is born healthy and u receive the right kind of support x x x


----------



## Vinushka

Thank you, I seem to be at the bottom of a depression cycle right now, and plan to be suitably embarrased when I get over it. 

I doubt I will get any help, my family are the type that will say suck it up and stop whining, I left my friends behind 6 years ago when I had to dedicate all my time to my daughter, and I already gave up on the health service around here many years ago.

But. I already love my little guy so much. I tried not to but I can't help it. Maybe this is hopeful for the future. I guess everyone wants to be hopeful in the end. :shy:


----------



## hb1

You are a very brave lady Vinushka, your journey has not been easy :hugs:

It is good to feel excited about your baby boy - it is a positive emotion amongst very hard emotions that you must be experiencing.

hx


----------



## hb1

Fluffy - glad you had a lovely holiday :) good news on the bump :)


----------



## wish2bmama

Vinushka, I am sorry to hear about your loss and your troubles. You truely are brave! I agree with hb, it's a great possitive feeling to have and a strong one :hugs:

Fluff, glad you had a good trip! And great news about the rounder bump! :happydance:

As for me, 48 hours until the scan and I am scared. My cramps have been getting stronger and I has some spotting last night. I am just holding my fingers super duper crossed the little lovebug is strong and holding on tight xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: wish2b xxxxx


----------



## Vinushka

I hope your little one is ok W2B


----------



## fluffyblue

well am feeling very sad, Ben has decided not to come home he is gonna live in Blackburn with his dad. Blames me for everything, the usual I hate the stepdad thing and blames me for marrying him and choosing Noel over him. I have been with Noel - 11 years. Blames me for him loosing his friends and his job, no matter how I have reminded him of the fact he didnt need to go out that day he chose (a) to lie and (b) to not come home. Think its all poor excuses to be honest.

Noel is so upset and extremely angry that I dont even think there is any going back now - I cant choose between them I mean I wouldnt want to, I have reassured Ben the door is open I will always be here but maybe now at 17 nearly 18 he needs a new start.

i also got the fact that I "wanted his room for a nursery" I mean how pathetic is that, its like I instrumented the whole bloody thing just for his room. 

I feel so sad for both of them Ben because he is without his sister, friends, family, job and me - and Noel because he feels all he has done in the past 11 years has been thrown out the window

I just think I need to let this one ride the course over the next few weeks, reassure him I am here for him but allow him his chance to experience things 

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetheart, im sorry bens decided to take this action xx :hugs: i hope he comes to his senses and realises how much u and noel care n love him, xxx


----------



## hb1

W2B - good luck for Tuesday - keep resting, warm baths may ease the cramping. Am praying LO stays put :hugs:

Fluffy - Ben's full of his own hormones right now :hugs: it might even be good for him for a bit - I imagine he'll be back - at this age there is a natural urge to fly the nest and break out and it could be a lot worse if he'd gone off with friends etc etc at least he's with his dad - and he's only up the M6 so good for visits esp when the baby comes - he'll want to meet his fluffster. I would just keep letting him know you love and miss him and keep him up to date with everything going on in the family so he still feels included - even if it's just one sided emailing or letters.

hx


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: fluffy


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls

How are we doing? x x


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks girls well it developed into a full blown slanging match via email last night think a few bridges have been burned and a lot of lies told. Think its gonna be a long haul this one but I can wait - I know he is safe etc. I need to put myself first for a change I know that sounds selfish but I can hardly ignore the fact im 15 weeks pregnant !!

Ben is nearly 18 and working so I need to let him do this and whether it takes 1 or 12 months it will be fine im trying to keep positive. It does show me one thing I hate my ex -husband with a passion and have now fallen out with my ex-family (ie his mother and my ex-sis in law) all the things I told them in confidence over the years have been told to Ben. Now Noel is worrying that something will come out that he hasnt been told. As I told him I got no skeletons in my closet nor am I worried. Im 15 weeks pregnant for gods sake with his child, is he that worried !!

So new start today tinged with sadness but hey ill survive.

As for anything else got my booking in appointment on Thursday looking forward to that and got my triple test blood test on 11th !

Fluffster now in full charge mode on HI-Bebe doppler so Noel can hear it its so sweet. 

two days holiday left then back to work boo hoo.....


----------



## MadamRose

Hi glad to hear they are looking after you w2b.
I had an awful nights sleep last night, had belly ache on and off since 11pm, along with loose movements sorry if tmi. And now back ache. Just heard from the doc and she thinks its the loose movement but if anything gets worse i have got to contact them again. 
How is everyone else doing


----------



## MissyMojo

hope u feel better soon due

im hot n sticky - i dont think thats gonna change anytime soon , got an air con unit but it doesnt feel like its doing much :???


----------



## MadamRose

Hopefully, doc said i have to monitior babys movements while i still have the pain and if they get low then ring back, or it the loose bowels sort themselves out and still have the pain got to ring back. Hoping it will all be gone, but coming up to 12 hours of it. Im just glad its belly ache kinda pain rather than crampy pain or i would be really worried.

Yes i had the hot and sticky problem to i have a fan not air con, and half the time in sure its just pushing the hot air around.


----------



## Vinushka

My ears popped this morning and I'm half deaf :3

Feeling more normal in the head than yesterday.


----------



## MissyMojo

the fact it feels like belly pain not crampy pain is a gd sign - hope it eases up soon 

i have the air con uniit on, with its hose pipe going up the chimney, a towel under it cos its got a drainage pipe which drips and right infront of it, it is cooler - but not by much x


----------



## MissyMojo

urgh to ears popping

glad ur feeling a bit brighter today x


----------



## Vinushka

Is crampy pain really that bad? I've been getting it for the past week but the midwife didn't notice anything weird. I figured it was just a growth spurt.


----------



## MissyMojo

it depends how intense it is, where it is and stuff, a lot of it is just stretching but if its more intense to point of taking ur breath away / doubleing over u might wanna speak with ur MW


----------



## MadamRose

yes thats why im being positive, i hate taking parocetomol while preg but the doc told me to to see if that helps, so ive done that. But tbh atm it feels like its getting worse :( Im curled up on the sofa with my legs near my bump as only thing that helps. In here day here the temp is fine but at night it gets stuffy thats when i use the fan. 

I would have a bath but can't got no hot water and the boiler man is here sorting it out, im hoping its gonna be quick so i can have a nice bath. 

How is you nugger doing?


----------



## MadamRose

Vinushka said:


> Is crampy pain really that bad? I've been getting it for the past week but the midwife didn't notice anything weird. I figured it was just a growth spurt.

Yes some cramping is normal as long as it isnt too inense, cetain craping is normal as your uterus strectches.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: hunni- hope it eases soon, ive had some belly pain myself with a bad belly n loose movements :(

nudger is doing ok- getting regular kicks all day everyday - and doesnt wake me at night thankfully, 

im gutted i missed the F1 yesterday :(


----------



## MadamRose

Yes its not nice at all, its just its menna be the opposite when on iron tablets, which is what concerns me, then DH goes and tell me before you go into labour you often have a bout of it to clear your body out before you have the baby really reasuring not. 

Yes glad baby is kicking away, im 31 weeks and Chloe's kicks still dont wake me at night even though they are really strong. i just toss and turn all night instead anyway.

Aww yes i watched most of the F1 missed the crash in the pits though


----------



## MissyMojo

what crash in the pits? when? i've mangaged to find a repeat on BFBS2 on lap 44/70

give it another few hours maybe and ring MW again ?


----------



## TripleB

Hey girls. Sorry you're feeling rough due - me too. Have completely lost my voice, nose streaming and have an icky tummy. I knew I would come down with something during my pregnancy but assumed I wouldn't get a cold in August! Might leave work early and take a leaf out of your book and curl up on the sofa. I have my 16 week antenatel appointment tomorrow - can't muster any excitement though!

I've been having lots of stretching pains this weekend and bump seems to be talking shape - time for another bump pic soon.

Hope everyone else is well. W2B - sending you lots of PMA for tomorrow :hugs:

x


----------



## MadamRose

i think it happened quite early on missy as i watched it from 20/70 i beleive and it happened before i watched it, i cant remember who was involved ut there was a crash in the pits. 

Yes it was actually my docs i rang not the MW as can only contact them between 9and10am everyday (very useful :dohh: ) i will ring if it hasnt gone in 2 or 3 hours. and now chloe has desided to go to slepe when i want her to be active.

Thanks triple, no its not nice at all, def curl up on the sofa and look after yourself, i may have a hot choc to make me feel better why i cant have a bath. But scared to stand up incase pain gets worse like it seems to do when i move. 
Great that DH 1st day back at work after the wedding had to be today when i feel like this. Paracetomal are helping a bit but not much. hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

go for it triple - go home curl on the sofa and relax - your apt tomoro will be fab - theres a few of us with scans / apts tomoro aint there?


----------



## MadamRose

My 31 week MW appointment is wednesday, then it will be every 2 weeks. 

Very pis*ed off, sorry but DH just rang me and said his work decided to tell him when he got in today that he was late for work (when he wasn't) well he shouldnt have been but they have changed his working hours while he has been away, and cut 6 hours off him :growlmad: how do they expect him to be able to support a baby if they cut his hours, especially without him being consulted


----------



## MissyMojo

thats discusting! he should at least have 24 hours notice to any shift change - get him to check his contract when he gets in,

my work used to have to give 7 days notice - it can vary - but i would expect it to be 24hrs minimum x

:hugs: hun x


----------



## MadamRose

they are only leagaly allowed to drop his hours by 10% they have dropped them by more than this. The person he needs to speak to is refusing to speak to him until the end of his shift. We have a feeling if they wont give him the hours back we will lose working tax, ect. And his wages will only just pay our rent and leave us with only just over £100 what are we menna do with that especially when LO arrives. He was told on his last shift before leaving for time off for wedding his shifts were def not changing. I really dont need this stress atm


----------



## Vinushka

my husband got his hours cut down to 16 a week from almost 30, all on the bloody weekends because his boss had a problem with him (he's far more competant in the job and should have got the position really) just as we're looking for a bigger house. Feel like making a lil voodoo boss and burning him in the backyard :D

Or just talk to higher management quietly. 

also the F1 was awesum, you can prolly get it on iPlayer if you missed the highlights.


----------



## MadamRose

yes he is gonna talk to her at the end of the shift, if she wont do anything he will have to look fr another job, but we will have to cope with not enough cash until he can get a new job which is nearly impossible atm 
really dontt need this atm its just more stress to add to the rest :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: darling -- if theyre not allowed to cut by more than 10% then u'd be able to dispute it / take legal action

being in cyprus i cant get Iplayer :( wish they'd open it up for forces personel overseas :( its not our choice to be out of the uk belive me.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless ya missy, my dad used to be in the forces and we used to get moved everywhere with him so i kinda know how you feel.
Yes he will def take legal action if they dont do it. I have told him just to ask for both his shifts that have been taken away to be given back, and then say he will keep the rest of the changed shifts just to make sure he has the right hours. They havent changed the other shifts by much, and hour ealier or later here or there. And just checked we wont get working tax if he doesnt get the hours back, we really are gonna be stuffed :( 
All the stress has brought my belly ache back.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: babe - will u get child tax credit? maybe it's worth popping to jobcentre / CAB and havig a chat with someone there?


----------



## MadamRose

Yes me and him will prob go on his day off on wed. I know in our old situation we would have got child tax not sure about the new one. But i used the working tax calculator thing and we wont get that. 
What a great time to have all this stress when early labours around 30-32 weeks run in my family. 

I will look about the child tax thing now


----------



## MadamRose

i think we are entitle to child tax credit, but im not sure if you can claim that if you dont get working tax. if you can we will get that which will help, bit still only help a bit. his old wages/working times and working tax ect would be alot better


----------



## MissyMojo

its def worth sitting down with someone and going through everything.

try not to stress over it tonight, when theres nothing you can do with it yet until you know where you stand hunni, when will your boiler be fixed?


----------



## MissyMojo

anyone working and paying tax with children is entitled to child tax credits, it depends on how much you earn as to how much tax credit you get.


----------



## MadamRose

In the next few hours i beleive, its the 2nd time he has been in as had to wait for a new part, cant wait to have the hot water back. Lucky before we had electic shower so were still about to have showers, and wash up ect. 
Yes i will try not to stress hopefullt the ar** who cut his hours will listen to him at the end of his shift and things will get sorted. 
Sorry ive been ranting alot in this thread today :flower:

then yes we will def get child tax which will help a lot once baby is here until things are sorted.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: hunni - we're here to support each other no matter whats going on xx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks missy. Seeing as there is nothing i can do until OH tells me what happens at the end of the shift im gonna try and relax a bit and make myself this hot chocy. It might wake Chloe up to.
Just hope the threat of legal action on his work makes them give his 2 shifts back


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck to W2B for the scan today x


----------



## Tulip

Hey girls hope you're all OK.

Vinushka, welcome sweetie - I've added you to the front page :)

W2B hope you are OK, got everything crossed for your precious little bean xx

Jo, hope the evening is suitably cool for you x

Philippa, how did hubby get on with personnel??

MANDIE - have made a new ticker for you and Micah on the front page - hope you like it! Will post on your preemie string too, with the code if you want to use it xx

Kisses all round - Munch sends kicks. Any more scans going on tomorrow? xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm hot n sticky - its getting warmer over here- august is the hottest month here in cyprus - current temp at 21:36 = 39c

its my 3d scan tomoro :) hope nudger keeps his legs crossed x


----------



## Tulip

Holy crap that is hot :wacko:

Ooooooh can't wait for new Nudger-pics then! Have a fabulous time x


----------



## MissyMojo

cant w8 to see nudger again :)

i wnt aircon!


----------



## hb1

Jo - I would be unconcious at that temp - crazy is what it is!!

Good luck for your scans ladies :)

:hugs: due - am sure it'll sort itself out

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Oooh Missymojo please post us some pics! I've got mine on Friday and am looking forward to it x


----------



## Agiboma

thanks tulip fab ticker
@ kimmy gl with scan almost vday YEAAAA


----------



## MissyMojo

pics will be going up as soon as i can - hopefully video too :) 

its 5:45 here and ive been up a while - woke up at 4 for th loo n realised i was soaking with sweat as was my bed - so HAD to shower to feel clean myself but lying on my sweaty bed couldi hell get bk off to sleep so came downstairs n lay on my livin rm carpet under the fan. dozed for a bit then got bored so logged on :) 

much love to everyone today :D hope everything goes well with other's scans and apts and i'll b back around 1pm uk time


----------



## Tulip

Awwww glad you like the ticker hon! Give him a little stroke for me :cloud9:

Have fun Jo - love to Nudger from his bnb aunties x


----------



## TripleB

Good luck today Jo - can't wait to see pics! I have my 16-week antenatal appointment later and I THINK I've just started to feel the bubbles/flutterings. Its been twice this morning - once when I was lying in bed playing with the doppler (little devil has been a bugger to find the last few days, lower down and hiding from me) then again when I was ironing a few bits. I'm "working" from home today (BnBing from home) and waiting for the third installment!

Had a horrible dream last night that my appointment was actually a scan and the sonographer confirmed that the baby was the right size and the heart beat was there but there were no signs of growth... I kept asking what he meant if the baby was the right size and he just kept saying to come back in a fortnight. Not nice. I'm full of cold and waking with heartburn in the night so all-in-all not a good night's sleep! Maybe not as bad as Jo's though!

Is W2B's scan today? I so hope her LO is ok.

xxx


----------



## Vinushka

Like a true manic, I just ate a half a chocolate trifle... and a vanilla slice. :blush: I'm still deaf and I'm sure it's a cold or something now, would head to the doctors for some antibiotics but I'm alone with my equally crazy lil girl till 6pm so I'll go tomorrow if I can manage it. I had the worst BH ever last night - it felt like I'd been stabbed in the side over and over, so I'm dreading the real thing now. 

I hope all the scans and appointments today go well, and fights with bosses - and um, stuff.


----------



## MissyMojo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_GyAI0nq6c first of 8 vids


----------



## Vinushka

:o wow that's so clear


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls im off to EPU at 2.00pm for an emergency scan. Having probs finding bubs HB last night and this morning just kept hearing funny noises and got this pressure in my front area.... and a watery discharge. 

Not looking forward to it now :-(


----------



## MissyMojo

aww fluffy :hugs: xxxxxxxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/384147-my-3d-scan-clips.html#post6363084 all my clips


----------



## TripleB

That is incredible Jo! I wish the NHS offered them.

Good luck for later Fluffy - I am sure its just the LO being naughty.

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

it cost 60E / £50-sterling - which is a donation to the help for heroes charity!

soo amazing :) just spent the last half hour taking pics frame by frame of the videos - so not gr8 quality but nudger looks fab :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Well had my scan bubs is doing fine, head circ measuring exactly 15w 4d, femur measuring 15w 6d thats all she would do...

Its such a wriggler thinks the pressure on my front is just pure movement and apparently my womb has just lifted out of the pelvic area. Thinks the wetness is also just extra pressure on my bladder... (better get those tena ladies out :haha:)

Heres baby:
 



Attached Files:







S7301763a.JPG
File size: 150.2 KB
Views: 3









S7301762a.JPG
File size: 142.3 KB
Views: 3









S7301759a.JPG
File size: 146.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TripleB

Great news Fluffy!

I've had an interesting afternoon. Went to my antenatal appointment and BP was 150/100 and there was ++ protein in urine. Admittedly I do have white coat syndrome when it comes to having my BP taken and I had only managed to squeeze out a tiny amount of wee which she poured over the right bit of the stick to get a result. Anyway, I get sent off the the Maternity Day Assessment Unit at the hospital and have spent the last hours sat in an armchair relaxing while they monitored my BP. End result - no protein in urine and BP 128/78 - better than usual for me! Don't know what was going on at the doctors surgery - very strange. All is well though, heart the heartbeat nice and clearly (played dumb that I hear it pretty much every day!) and everything seems A-OK.

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop whoop for good scan - sorry bout the wetness :( and the worry n stress uve been under today :hugs: - naughty flufster stop scaring mummy!

heres a clear 3d pic of nudger for u ladies

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/4_0012.jpg

*edit* forgot to add the img code! - :doh:


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop tribleB glad u got the ok at the hospital hun x


----------



## Tulip

WELL haven't we all had an exciting day?! Heather and Louise, so relieved everything is well with your little naughties, and Jo, GORGEOUS new pics and siggy. WHERE did you get your beautiful sig?

Vinushka, nice work on the sugar front :D

I think I've reached the point where I start to feel 'full of baby' and there isn't quite enough room for all my organs!! xx


----------



## fluffyblue

I know what u mean Nic - crikey im wetting myself at 15 weeks god knows what I will be like at 30 weeks probably wearin nappies before the baby !!


----------



## MissyMojo

nic -- my siggy was done by lindseyanne :D her and her hubby ben are amazing my last few siggys have been by them :D - find her in the hedgewitch thread :D lindsey's even helped me work out how to get even better pics from the video clips :D


----------



## hb1

Blimey Vinushka - that's great work on the pudding front!

Triple - glad you came out unscathed and well from the 16 week appt :)

Lovely pics Jo :)

Glad Fluffster is well Fluffy :)

hx


----------



## Vinushka

I usually hate sugary stuff, dunno what's going on :3 
It's a relief to find that all the little ones are doing good today, and OH just walked in with surprise chinese foods...


----------



## SEA34

Just popping to say hello, hope everyone is ok x


----------



## blondee

Oh my lord, it is just one of those days, isn't it??!!

I am just back from the hospital after being hooked up to the fetal monitor for an hour. The short version of the story is - all is well!

Spud was uncharacteristically quiet all yesterday and then refused to wake up when i went for my 4am pee (his usual cue for a break dance). So, i had two big glasses of lemonade, something to eat, played rock music to the bump and...nothing, we sat up for nearly an hour. On the verge of tears we crawled back in to bed hoping that the peace might help him and we got a tiny weeny kick...

This morning wasn't much better... Too quiet, not normal. Today is a bank hol in Barbados so i called the hopsital where i'll deliver and asked to speak to the midwife. She called me in and within 15 minutes of hearing Spud's heartbeat he finally started to kick. We even got some nice big kicks again, which made me feel better. :happydance:

Cor, i am exhausted and i have sooooo much to do as we are flying tomorrow... Can i have a clone of me to come deal with my 'to-do list' please???

So glad to hear that all of us have good trips to hospital today!! let's hope these babies start behaving and causing us less stress :thumbup: Jeez, has a woman ever been in more dire need of a nice G&T?? :haha:

M xx


----------



## blondee

oh, and after we left the hospital i asked OH what he had whispered to the nurse behind my head....

Turns out there was a lizard on the wall behind me and he knows they frighten me! This is where i am planning to give birth!! With lizards on the wall?!!!


----------



## TripleB

Never a truer word said Michelle - a G&T would be just perfect right now, a large one!

Hmmmm, lizards. At least you can see what you're letting yourself in for - MRSA, superbugs and god knows what else on the NHS...!

xxx


----------



## blondee

Triple - you are right! It's a tiny hopsital, so hopefully that reduces the risk of MRSA etc, but i have no idea really!

Poor DH now knows that he will be on lizard/bug watch when i go into labour!!


----------



## Tulip

Flipping heck Michelle!!
OK I'll add my story, but it didn't involve the hospital. Munch didn't wake me up this morning as he does every other day. I had a shower and put the doppler on him..... he promptly kicked it out of my hand! :rofl: They are being naughty today these babies.


----------



## TripleB

Haha Michelle! He may as well do something useful - as well as rubbing your back, massaging your shoulders and feet, feeding you sips of drink, mopping your brow, not saying or doing anything annoying and being a perfect father at the end of it - not much to ask :rofl: xxx

Nic - go Munch - footballer in the making (make him a decent one hun, we could do with one or two!)

xxx


----------



## blondee

So true... He keeps joking about taking a portable DVD and snacks for himself but i know he will end up as exhausted as me when he carries out all those tasks! haha!!

Tulip - i wished i had a doppler today!! That said - the nurse used two different machines on me, the first one had a faulty printer but the second one couldn't pick up the heartbeat! Sooo well equipped, i thought... I was so relieved though that we had heard the heartbeat before moving to the faulty machine! I suspect it might be the Fawlty Towers of hospitals!


----------



## MissyMojo

nudger just likes to wriggle into aukward positions - i totally called nudgers position based on how uncomfortable i was - nudgers back was flush with the top of my uterus - loads of room lower down for them but nope - push mummys lungs n stomach further into the chest cavity why dont you:) or and swearing at mummy too! 

im about to head off to bed as its been a long day - oh and laugh some at my oh- he decided he would shave off his chest hair today- which led to him shaving his belly - and then he did a leg - so of course he culdnt stop there!!!

he's shaved every hair off his body with the exception of his eyebrows, but not a flush job like we do, he's done it with clippers so he's stubbly all over !!!!!!!!

its like havin a boy in the house- he looks sooo mad without hair!


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls! Well talk about naughty babies today hey?! I've got my own little tale to tell...Woke up this morning waiting for the usual kicks but nothing. since getting up I've had what can only be described as period pains and just generally felt off it all day. Then went to the loo (baby still being wuieter than usual) and wiped and there on the tissue was the tiniest spot of red blood I've ever seen *cue panic mode* Tried to phone midwife but as usual her bloody phone was switched off (I swear that woman has more time off than my husband and he's a teacher!) So phoned triage midwife. She thinks I may have a water infection so I've got to tootle off to the doctors tomorrow for some antibiotics. Hope this clears up as I've heard about bad things with kidney infections during pregnancy :nope:

So sounds like we've all had a day of it. To the ladies that have had scares today, glad your babies are fine. Loving the scan Missymojo! :D
xxx


----------



## blondee

Aw Kimmy! Sorry you've had a stress today too. I am pretty sure that water infections are really common in pregnancy and it's good that you've caught it so soon. The antibiotics will do the trick. :hugs:

Missy - i have to clipper DH's back for him (he waxed for our wedding and had a terrible allergic reaction, so clippering is the best i can squeeze out of him). It makes such a difference in the heat tho!! Your OH will be loads cooler now (erm, temp wise maybe not looks wise, from what you have said!!! :haha:)

Now, come on babies and bumps - can we pleeeeeeeeease have a less stressful day tomorrow??!! :awww:


----------



## KimmyB

blondee said:


> Now, come on babies and bumps - can we pleeeeeeeeease have a less stressful day tomorrow??!! :awww:

Sounds like a plan to me :thumbup:


----------



## wish2bmama

Well, back from the docs. Baby A is doing really well and measuring perfect. He says there are no guarantees, but there is less of a chance for issues now. Baby B's sac is being absorbed but the baby is not. So I will give birth to both of them. It's kinda weird.. carrying one living and one not.. but I am glad they will be born together. I still just can't believe we lost Baby B.. it just doesn't seem real. :cry:

The baby was sucking his/her thumb! It was adorable. And was a perfect wiggle worm. Pics to follow!


----------



## KimmyB

Great news about baby A W2B :hugs: x


----------



## blondee

Wish2b! What great news!! Such a relief that little baby A (we do need a better name than that, btw!) is doing really well and is content. I am not sure how you go about grieving for baby B though while still having to carry him/her along with A. I hope you don't mind me saying that, i am just trying to put myself in your shoes. I guess the best thing to do is to not fight your feelings - allow yourself times of pain and grief for B but do not deny yourself joy and excitement for A.

I think you are doing just amazingly and are very, very brave. :hugs:

Give your tum a rub from me please!

MX


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks for the kind words Blondee. I think I'll call baby a LoveBug :). It's def going to be hard carrying them both, but I am glad they will be born together, that makes me feel better somehow. I'd like to also name baby B after the birth, a gender nutral name of course. But I never want this baby to be forgotten. Does that make sense? 

I just rubbed my tummy for you! xx


----------



## Tulip

KimmyB said:


> blondee said:
> 
> 
> Now, come on babies and bumps - can we pleeeeeeeeease have a less stressful day tomorrow??!! :awww:
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well I've decided I'm not happy with monkey's movements overnight and this morning so have sent hubby to work and I'll call triage later. Does 7am sound reasonable?

OK as I type this he's woken up - 4 kicks in a minute :roll:

I think I'll be leaving for work shortly :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

Glad LoveBug is hanging in there Wish2b

silly munch !!
bloody kids will have us all grey n having heart attacks!

nudger wont wake up til i've had breakfast!! so i'm off to a cafe for someone else to make me breakfast - as i cant be arsed and have no milk in


----------



## Tulip

W2B so glad Lovebug is doing well. I agree that it's a comfort they are together. Belly
rubs from me too! xx


----------



## TripleB

Are you listening Munch, no stress today right?!

So glad your baby is doing well W2B. I'm sure it will be hard to carry both :hugs:.

I'm off to work, wishing you all a quiet day!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Munch! That is very naughty! Glad he's ok Tulip. I had a similar thing last week...Was at work and sat down for a break, text DH saying that I'd not felt little man move yet (this was lunch time) as soon as I pressed the "send" button Babybell started with the kicking...Typical! Obviously I'm just glad he was OK but talk about worry! Have a nice day ladies, I'm off to the doctors soon for my weeeeee problem :blush: x


----------



## hb1

W2B!!!!!!!!!!!! Such fab news :happydance: your little lovebug is doing so well - like the ladies say it'll be hard carrrying little Baby B but your lovebug will keep you strong :hugs:

hx


----------



## blondee

wish2bmama said:


> Thanks for the kind words Blondee. I think I'll call baby a LoveBug :). It's def going to be hard carrying them both, but I am glad they will be born together, that makes me feel better somehow. I'd like to also name baby B after the birth, a gender nutral name of course. But I never want this baby to be forgotten. Does that make sense?
> 
> I just rubbed my tummy for you! xx

I think that is lovely - you will be able to say a proper goodbye to baby B and plan to give a lovely name to suit. I totally understand that baby B should never be forgotten, that would be wrong. You will find away of keeping the memory alive. :hugs:

Lovebug - love it! :thumbup:

Munch - stop frightening Mum - ok? :winkwink:

Little spud is on best behaviour and making up for not kicking enough of late. He even decided to do a full leg stretch in the middle of the night that felt like he was trying to push my innards in to my neck. Ah bless :haha: Munch will no doubt follow - maybe it's to do with the stage we are at, Tulip? They are chubbing up now, right? Maybe it's making them lethargic?! Actually, the nurse yesterday said spud is actually a very active baby - i think it is my blooming anterior placenta shielding most of the lovely kicks from me :growlmad: 

Jo - did you have a good breakfast? I hope you allowed someone to make you a nice bacon roll?? God, i miss english bacon.... Looks like i might be home for most of August now (fingers crossed) so i will be eating bacon rolls every day and coming back looking a pregnant Michelin man! 

Have a great day, ladies! Babies - behave and kick the stuffing out of your mummies, please! 

X


----------



## MissyMojo

i had a gorgeous bacon butty :D nothing beats it does it?? 

nudger is an afternoon baby for sure - 2/3pm up until i go to sleep i get wriggles n stretches :D


----------



## blondee

aw Jo, i could eat one (two) right now!!!! I fear my appetite is growing, so it really isn't a good time to be going home and indulging!! 

Spud likes about 4 am (after my pee), after breakfast, afternoon and early evening. Erm, that's all day isn't it??! hehehe!


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks for all the kind words ladies :hugs:

I'm packing for vacation at the mo, so I'll be back later to catch up on everyone! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: wish 2 b

i notice the odd kick n wriggle from nudger if i get up in the middle of the night, and im guarenteed a wriggle after a meal. 

im gonna have a cold bath - going to the pool this morning means ive burnt my face :(


----------



## MissyMojo

Nudger had hiccups in the Bath!!!!!!!!!!!! was lying there cooling off and my entire belly went left to right 6/7 times in quick succsesssion :) such a weird feeling - i laughed out loud and Nudger rolled over and they stopped. Nudger just doesnt seem to be able to stop moving around from afternoons. such an active little thing on an afternoon :happydance:


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw!! That's really cute Missy!


----------



## Tulip

I have paid close attention to my naughty boy today and am confident that movements have NOT reduced, they just feel very different and duller because of his position. I doppled earlier and his HB was incredibly loud and strong, indicating that his back was right up against my skin. Ooh he is so naughty!

Jo, loving the hiccups, poor Nudger!

Michelle - that was kind of baby to wake you up in such a manner - I look forward to it! xx


----------



## hannah76

missy that is so weird when that happens, eh?? in the bath today i was watching my belly too and it looked like baby girl was doing gymnastics in there!!

tulip - i went to see the nurse last week because i was worried about reduced movement (and don't have a doppler) and she said at this point not to worry about having some active days and some quiet ones - baby will have resting days while its growing and has enough room to move to face our backs and kick that side that we won't feel. she said not to worry about the movements until after 28 weeks. until then at least one kick (hard or soft) per day is enough to know things are a-ok in there :) 

hi ladies! i'm doing well except for my aching back... went to the massage therapist this morning on an emergency as i could barely walk the last couple of days and she told me not to go to yoga tonight because of the tender muscles attaching my uterus to my tailbone... she said i'd just aggravate it more which is a bummer! mostly a bummer because i try and make preggo buddies at yoga so i know other mummies who'll be off at the same time as me! oh well, there's next week i suppose :)

hope everyone's doing well :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls quiet in here today.

Had my booking in appointment today what a farce - an 8.30am appointment was seen at 11.30 - eventually managed to tell them that I want to continue the antenatal care at Heartlands Hospital under Prof Quenby but want my baby at Good Hope, she was really good about this, so called Heartlands to arrange a 20 week scan and cant see me till end of september, Ill be 25 weeks by then !! So rang Good Hope back and got my scan booked for 1st September and then gotta go back on 2nd September for the results because they havent got a slot where they can see me after !!!!!!

So am pleased I finally have my scan date through


----------



## MissyMojo

Glad you have a scan date hunni x x

i had a lazy start to the day, got up at 10:40, then lazed about on the sofa, went to the pool in the afternoon, then lazed some more - another hot day here, nudgers been giving me some wiggles :D


----------



## Tulip

What a fluffing nightmare with the hospitals H :shock: So glad you have a date tho :dance:


----------



## hb1

Good news on the scan date Fluffy :)

Lovely way to spend the day Jo :) 

Hannah - sorry about the pain - glad you're little princess is doing well :)

AFM - 16 week midwife appt tomorrow - going to be asking about my swollen feet - they are up and down at the mo - also - my belly seems to be massive - am not a small woman anyway but this is rediculous - I look 6 mths pg most of the time!! also about coming off my metformin and the sleeplessness..... fxd all is well :)

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Hb, good luck at your apt! 

Well, Dh has decided he doesn't want the nuchal scan. So we aren't doing it anymore. We leave for our vaca tomorrow morning to see friends and family... but it's getting really tense in the house. DH is refusing to tell his family. I don't know what to do... I can't take the emails and conversations anymore asking how the twins are, or if we are still excited and ready for the twins. It's really starting to hurt me. And he won't let me do it either saying it is his family and he will do it when and how he wants. I don't know.....

Sigh.. Thanks for letting me rant. He's really being a poo head right now.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... It seems like sooner would be better to tell them. I can't imagine what that's doing to you. Have you told him how it makes you feel? :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks Megg, I have told him, but he doesn't seem to think I am really feeling upset. It's really odd. Maybe he feels that once he tells his family it makes it true? I'm trying to be understanding.. but it's getting too hurtful. 

On a happy note, I did my toes to feel better. It seems to have worked. I did a pretty pink color. :) Sometimes, the little things can do wonders.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure its really hard for him to face... and it will be more real when others know. Also, its hard to tell people something that you know will hurt them. But, that doesn't mean that they don't have to be told. And, that doesn't mean that its not already really happening. Just stand your ground and let him know that you understand they're his family, but you honestly cannot handle this needless pain on top of the grief you already feel! :hugs:

I bet your toes are super cute. The little things totally help! :D

P.S. I hope y'all don't mind when I bust in on your thread. I can't help it! I don't know how to stop stalking you lot, and sometimes I can't resist saying this or that! :blush: Being quiet isn't my strong suit!


----------



## wish2bmama

Thank you megg, you are so right. I love it when you come by :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

I love it when you stop by too Megg! You are good at looking after the girls when Im at work or asleep :kiss:

Wish I'm really sorry about your OH. Sounds like he is struggling to accept that little B has grown wings. If it were me I'd tell him I can't reply to his family's call and emails asking after the twins, it's too painful that they don't know. 

Hope you manage to have a lovely holiday xxx


----------



## TripleB

Ah W2B, that is so hard on you. I agree with Megg (I usually do!) you have to let him know that it's too much to handle on top of your grief. I hope he understands hunni and you have a great vacation. Love your new avatar by the way!

Good luck today h, no dramas please! Don't worry about the size of your belly, I thought mine was enormous too but doctor had a feel and said my uterus was the right size for my stage, I'm sure yours is too.

I'm finally feeling like this cold is on the way out, just in time for the weekend.

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: wish. It must be so difficult for both you and your DH. I think I would feel the same as you though, would be too difficult trying to pretend everything is ok with the twins. Hope you find a solution soon x

Megg, do keep popping by :thumbsup:

AFM.................................................................................................................Look at my ticker :D Happy V-Day to little Babybell :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## MissyMojo

Happy Vday Babybell :D whoop whoop!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Thank you ladies :hugs: I will have a talk with DH today. He slept on the futon last night so he can think about how he is acting. 

Thanks triple :) LoveBug is 7.13cm! So cute!

Kimmy, :happydance: Happy Vday!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, off to pack and go on this trip! Ahhhhh long road trips... :rofl:

Love to you all until I return! xx


----------



## hb1

:hugs: W2B - so sorry your oh isn't coping - I agree with the other ladies on this 

Happy V day Kimmy :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Afternoon ladies busier today I see !

AFM - got my fat pants on today and boy is it nice to breathe out !!


----------



## MissyMojo

im sat under my fan watching Veronica Mars on BFBS wearing a vest top and jarmi shorts!


----------



## fluffyblue

Well i made my first purchase, I feel ever so brave...

I bought a Pampers Newborn Starter kit with a voucher I have.....

Its a start lol.


----------



## MissyMojo

well done fluffy :D :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Ive made Laura hide it tho...

I can imagine, ill go in her room in a bit and all her dolls will have nappies on hehe


----------



## MissyMojo

lol that'd b cute!


----------



## Tulip

Happy V-day Kimmy and Babybell! :wohoo:

Big loves all round - will catch up tomorrow x


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls, 

its the weekend :happydance:

hope u all have nice days:)

im currently getting beaten up frm the inside x x


----------



## Tulip

I've been laying in bed playing a game with Munch. He kicks me - I put my hand there - he kicks me somewhere different - I put my hand *there* - he kicks me somewhere *else* :rofl:

Gotta get moving and have brekkie and get to Boots and back early doors.


----------



## Louise-H'08

Hi 

I'm new to here but could you add me to your list please? 
After 3 previous losses I've reached 27 weeks and think it's about time I started trying to celebrate my pregnancy rather than stressing about it.

I'm due 5th November.

Hope every one is well.

:dust:

:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

welcome louise - and congrats on making it to 27w x :hugs: for your angel babies x


----------



## SEA34

Welcome Louise

I think I'm starting to get spd I'm only 19 weeks too :( could it be anything else? or am I stuck with it for the next 5 months. It's not too bad so far just worse in the evening


----------



## MissyMojo

it'll b worth having a chat with ur mw to get it checked out - that way its on your records and your mw can fwd you on to physio if u need it xxx 

do you work sea? make sure ur work place is comfortable for you - have an ergonomic chair - take in a cushion or two if need be, try and rest up as often as u can x x


----------



## SEA34

I'm seeing my doctor not long after my scan so I'll mention it to her

Yes I work in an office and I can get up and walk around whenever I like so its not too bad.

Trying to rest today as off pram shopping tomorrow :) still have no idea which one to get x


----------



## MissyMojo

stick ur feet up and resst today hunni :D


----------



## Tulip

Welcome Louise I'll update you as soon as I can. Congratulations to you and kisses to your angels xx


----------



## hb1

Hey Louise - glad you're finally getting to enjoy your pregnancy :) Congratulations too :flower:

hx


----------



## hb1

Hi All

I have had mild af style pains for a while - on and off - which I have put down to stretching amd growing. Sorry for tmi but I had some discharge today which was very thick - more like snot - but white - only 2 little bits - should I be worried?

sorry for the icky description!

hx


----------



## Tulip

Sorry H I have no idea :shrug: xx


----------



## MissyMojo

im not sure either hb1 - perhaps give ur mw a ring and ask her?

morning all 

how are we!!

im finally making friends :happydance: dont feel so bloomin isolated anymore - new neighbours at no 4 and no 1 are a great bunch - we all had a right giggle last nite, theres an english run club on the strip here which does bingo and kareoke n stuff - i think we're planning a night down there soon! 

sending all :hugs: xxx


----------



## TripleB

Hey h - don't worry - I've been having the stretching pains too and just this weekend felt the bubbling sensation which I think is little kicks. I mentioned this to the midwife last week and she said it was completely normal to be feeling a different sensation around the bump as it starts to grow rapidly from here on in.

Same for the CM - I sometimes have the thicker stuff too from time to time but I've read that its normal as long as its not smelly or yellow (sign of infection) or red/brown of course. 

If you are worried no harm in giving your midwife a call. How did you get on at your 16 week appointment? Did you hear the heartbeat?

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hi ladies sorry i havent been on for ages. have i missed anything?

My cousin is down from London and before she came down i hadnt seen her in 3years. We have been out from 9 or 10am everyday and not been getting back in until late evening by which time ive been to tired to come online. 
I had a midwife appoitnment last wednesday, baby was head down, and hoping she will stay like that now as its ment to be about this stage the chose their position. And my MW is actually coming round to my homebirth, she said she will do bloods in 2 weeks from that appintment so at 33 weeks and if they have gone up to the required level she will put me in for my homebirth visit :happydance:
How is everyone else and their babys?


----------



## MissyMojo

Just had my 25w apt 

bp 96/50
she had a good feel and felt nudger wriggle, nudger is cephalic/longitudinal and back to back - so in laymans terms slightly head down diaganol across me back to back - aukward child lol.

fundus = dates :D and hb average 148 - with a rang of 130-160 as expected :D

so im happy, got all the paperwork sorted for S.M.A & H.I.P too :) next apt tues 31st august :D 



sounds like u've been busy Due - hope you have a chance at a rest hun x


----------



## hb1

Thanks TripleB - I've been trying to keep a lid on the paranoia but the discharge just freaked me out :)

MW didn't listen for a hb - I expected this as at my booking appt they said they won't do it till 24 weeks as it can stress people unnecessarily if they can't find it.
I asked about my ankles and they are fine - blood pressure totally fine so it's just fluid retention and asked about my belly going massive and she said that's fine - different people just carry differently - so just over 2 weeks till my 20 week scan - can't wait - just want to know if everythings going ok in there!!

Jo - glad you've sorted out the social side of things :)

Due - glad everythings going well with the homebirth and getting to see old friends :)

hx


----------



## TripleB

That's great h - not long to wait. I still have 4 weeks until my 20 (22!) week scan - boo! I'm sure everything will be fine in there! *whispers* Almost halfway! xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls 3 weeks for my 20 week scan ill be 19w and 6 days lol !

Also got my first proper hospital antenatal on 6th September to.

Got my downs blood test on Wednesday as well.....

H - My belly is lovely and flat (well slight rounded bump) in mornings and I look like a beached whale by 5pm !


----------



## hb1

lol Fluffy!! :) I'm on perma-bulge :)

It's so exciting - being almost halfway!! I keep reminding oh and he feels it's going so fast now - can't go fast enough for me - at least to 24weeks anyway!

hx


----------



## TripleB

Perma-bulge here too - someone at work actually asked if I was pregnant today! She said she wouldn't have asked unless she was sure it was baby-bump, so hopefully I'm looking pregnant and not just fat! Going to post a bump pic now...! xxx


----------



## SEA34

I got asked today if I was sure my due date was December or if I was having triplets :haha: 

My scan is on Thursday what are the chances of some problem being found even though I had a perfect scan just over two weeks ago


----------



## MissyMojo

if ur scan went well 2weeks ago its unlikely anything will be wrong hun xx


----------



## MadamRose

Glad everything is going well for everyone.

I am glad that im keeping so busy in a way as it mean thats my due date is coming round so quickly. I can't believe its less than 2 months until i reach due date it just feels mad. After all the waiting it feels like its slowly but finally getting close
x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls, well ive decided a C Section its gonna be, have been advised now off 2 consultants so think its best, Noel aint happy as its longer for him to cope alone lol.

Im also gonna press for the 10th January which I know is 3 days earlier than the 39th week but its my birthday and a Monday so they usually like doing em on a Monday so the doc says !


----------



## hb1

I tried my doppler today - after my first failed attempt I decided to leave it for a while - and I found the heart beat - 148 bpm :) :happydance:

Rang up a couple of hypnobirth teachers and got quoted £250 for a group class or £350 for individual class - we're thinking of going for the individual one - you can also choose when you have your class which will be a bonus :) got a couple more to speak to before we make up our mind - thank goodness I'm getting my sisters pram!

hx


----------



## hb1

At least you can choose your date Fluffly :)

hx


----------



## fluffyblue

and yipeee for Doppler eh H - I would be panic stricken without mine !


----------



## TripleB

Yay for finding the heartbeat h! And well done you for leaving it a bit and not stressing yourself out!

There are definite benefits to choosing your day fluffy! My birthday is the 7th and I'm dreading spending my big 3-0 panting and pushing! If I have to have a c-section though I'd be tempted to choose that day!

Quick question for you ladies... Over the last few days I've been having a sharp twinge in my right buttock/lower back. It comes and goes but is happening more often. Any ideas what it could be and if I should be worried/get it checked out?

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Lol Fluffy - i had Keavey by elective c-section on my 25th b'day. Hurrah for Morphine ;)


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi Triple sounds similar to mine - I think I have another UTi - am seeing midwife tomorrow so no doubt she will tell me. Could also just be the good old stretching twinges but somewhere where the nerve is could be the sciatic nerve apparently that is common in pregnancy.

I am beginning to think our family is jinxed. My sis in law has just phoned to say her and Noels cousin has been to the docs for a routine appointment for a stomach ulcer, he has sent him straight upto hospital, they are apparently operating on him now but have called his mum and dad because he might not survive the op, they think he has a burst stomach ulcer causing septicemia !!! Noel had worked with Colin for 18 years.

And im not sure if those who are on my FB have seen the status's about Lewis Bailey, he is a close friend of mines son, he is a para and unfortunately fell off a fourth floor balcony in Ibiza (drunk I think) and broke his back and leg badly - he is on the mend but is in a bad way..

What next !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Louise sounds like it could be sciatic nerve related to me, I've had it on and off during this pregnancy and it often sends me hopping about coz it's so sharp! It comes and goes though so I've not done anything about it, just tried changing position when it comes.
HB1 yey for finding the heartbeat, that sound will never grow old :D So glad I bought a doppler. Don't need to use it as much now that he's moving about in there :)
Yey for choosing the date Fluffy!


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Kimmy - thats what I thought it might be. I don't mind too much if it comes and goes - just don't want it to get worse (holiday in 6 weeks!). I've read keeping your knees together when you stand up/get out of bed helps so will give it a whirl! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

TripleB said:


> Thanks Kimmy - thats what I thought it might be. I don't mind too much if it comes and goes - just don't want it to get worse (holiday in 6 weeks!). I've read keeping your knees together when you stand up/get out of bed helps so will give it a whirl! xxx

Definitely worth a try! Who'd have thought we'd have a pain in the arse which wasn't our DHs :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

evening girls - have we had good days?

im bored! telly is ok -ish, i keep sticking to me sofa


----------



## hb1

I thought sciatic nerve when I read your post tripleB - get it checked at the dr's - especially with you going away...

Fluffy - fxd for Colin and Louis

Showed my oh the hb - he is on :cloud9:

hx


----------



## hannah76

TripleB said:


> <snip>
> 
> Quick question for you ladies... Over the last few days I've been having a sharp twinge in my right buttock/lower back. It comes and goes but is happening more often. Any ideas what it could be and if I should be worried/get it checked out?
> 
> xxx

i've had this for a couple of weeks now and had to call my massage therapist for an emerg appoitnment as i could barely walk! feels exactly as you said.. especially when turning or trying to roll over in bed. she said it happens when you/baby are having a growth spurt - there is a muscle that attaches the uterus to the tailbone and when the uterus grows, that muscle gets pulled and stretched then irritated. normal and nothing to worry about. massage was great and she reccommended icing it (wrap the ice up, shouldn't hurt) 15 mins on/15 mins off for maybe an hour. she said sciatica would cause numbness/tingling in the butt and leg, so feels different. hope it eases up soon!!


----------



## TripleB

Thanks so much Hannah - its definitely happening at the same time as a growth spurt. I'll try the ice thing if it gets worse. I'm going for a mother-to-be spa day next weekend which includes a pregnancy massage so hope that will help! xxx


----------



## hannah76

perfect timing for a massage!! hope it goes away soon :)


----------



## KimmyB

4D scan booked for Saturday :wohoo:


----------



## fluffyblue

Oh well sad day for my family Noels cousin passed away at 4am this morning, apparantly it was peritinitus (spelling sorry) caused by a strangulated hernia. The hospital advised the family to switch of the life support because his organs had failed due to the blood poisoning. Noel is so sad and I hate seeing him like this, he worked with him for 20 years. 

As for me, I got my downs screening test at 10am :-( or  whichever is appropriate. Feel really sad myself today xxx

Hope anyone with scans or appointments all goes well xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: to you and your family Fluffy xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Hugs Fluffy xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls well had my midwife appointment now gotta wait for the blood results gotta ring on 27th August !!

She listened to the heartbeat and found it straight away so that was positive.


----------



## TripleB

So sorry to hear about your hubby's cousin Fluffy :hugs:. xxx


----------



## SEA34

Fluffy sorry to hear about your husbands cousin

Can't believe I'm halfway tomorrow and have my scan too, I'm almost looking forward to it :) x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hiya girls thanks for your thoughts, we went over to his aunts and uncles today he was heartbroken god bless him, cant believe how hard its hit him, tell you what it makes you realise how precious life is. To go so suddenly at just 40 years of age.


----------



## hb1

Sorry about Colin Fluffy :hugs:

hx


----------



## Tulip

So sorry about Colin, Heather xx

Hope everyone else is well. Bit of a manic week for me. Hopefully catch up Friday. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: for you and your family hunny sorry to hear of the loss of your OH cousin

At the moment i can't beleive how fast the pregnancy is going im actually so glad about it. I am 32 weeks today :happydance: 8weeks until im due and only 5 until im full term :wohoo: and i wont be pregnant for any more than 10 weeks even if i go over.

I am having a bit of a hard time at the mo though, as i keep having bad thoughts that im never gonna hold this baby either. I think its me just freeking out because of loosing my last baby but its really getting to me, think im gonna tell my midwife at my next appointment. I just keep thinking something is going to happen to her and getting really emotional. I dont think it helps that 4 people i know have had babies in the last 4weeks. And in my mind i should have had my baby in feb well before them its just all really hard. I know i will be alright once she is here but i dont atm.


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Due - keep your chin up - the finish line is in sight!

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: due babes, my EDD is the same as my angel babies, i cant help but think i should have a baby thats nearly one and planning 1st birthday party not waiting for nudger to put in an appearance, x 

definately have a chat with your midwife hunni, but ur little princes will be here soon enough for you to hold ad cherish


----------



## TripleB

Morning girls. It's panic day today. The shooting pain in my bum/back is still there and in the middle of the night when I moved I got a sharp stitch-like pain in my bump. It went straight away and I went back to sleep but I was still stressing about it this morning. Thank god for dopplers, baby seems happy enough this morning! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

it could be baby sat on a nerve?

i get the odd pain in my back on the right side that runs from mid back to top of bum cheek - and to shift it i get on all four and w8 for nudger to move - that usually helps but it aches for a while after,


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Jo, I'll be trying that if it happens again. Xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I had a big panic last night, i went to the toilet and wiped and their was 2 tinest spots of pink. I was so paniced my DH had to do the doppler for me as i was too scared to do it myself. When he found that i was a bit more releaved and we just cheaked it online, and it said you can often loses small parts of your mucus plug at this point which really put my mind at rest. Im sure they just like to worry you all the time.

Triple i had that problem ealier on in my pregnancy it got that bad and i wasnt due a midwife appointment so i made a doc appointment and he said baby was lying on my nerve so i would say it could definightly be that


----------



## fluffyblue

Evening girls, been out with the boss today so had to do a full days work lol, nearly killed me !!

Feeling better after yesterday albeit I am dont know if Noel is but have spoken to him a couple of times and he says he is coming to terms with it.

Triple - think your back issue rubbed off on me today, I woke up with such a dull ache in my left buttock and a sort of spasm but it did ease !!

Due - hugs to you hunni xxxxx

Missy - my bumps due the same day as my miscarriage last year and I got my BFP on the same day this year as last year its so surreal sometimes xxx

And thanks to you all for your thoughts and wishes - love you all xxxxxx


----------



## SEA34

Missy and Fluffy, if I go overdue (likely with my first) then the date could well be my angels due date too.

Had my anomly scan today was rubbish in and out in 5 minutes, didn't think to ask the sex but at least all looks ok still, might have to book a gender scan in a few weeks time x


----------



## MissyMojo

glad your anomaly scan went well hunni 

i guess our angel babies will always be with us and theres always gonna be reminders x

:hugs: everyone xx


----------



## magnolia09

Hi ladies! I haven't been around in awhile but just wanted to stop by and let you all know that we're having a little girl! :cloud9: Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Magnolia! xxx


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies.

My pain in the butt is easing - more like a dull ache in the butt today thank goodness! Hope yours is ok too fluffy.

Congrats on your little girl magnolia! I started to wonder this morning whether we should remain on team yellow or not. We've been calling bump "he" for ages so we've decided to make an effort to call it "she" for a bit now and stick with the plan for a surprise. 

Sea - sorry your anomoly scan was so rubbish. I thought it was supposed to be a long one - glad you've got your gender scan to look forward to. I still have over 3 weeks to wait for my next scan - boo.

A couple of people at work have now asked me when my baby is due so I must be getting bigger - think a trip into town at lunchtime is in order for some new maternity clothes!

Happy Friday everyone! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Glad it's easing a bit Louise. Naughty baby!

Just got back from MW, forgot to ask her if I was carrying ridiculously low. Am measuring a week ahead but she says people only think I look big because he's all out front.

Lots of love all round xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls

Triple I know how you feel. I feel such an odd shape today, I can feel things moving upwards! I bought two pairs of maternity trousers for work and they are brilliant but now I need some for home as I dont like wearing leggings - always think of my mother telling me about 25 years ago when leggings were in fashion then she said I had "big calves" and shouldnt wear them, been wounded ever since lol.

They got some nice value ones in the new next catalogue so think im gonna get a couple of pairs from there.

Yes my pains eased think i must have slept on a nerve, tell you what though im having some real vivid dreams lately involving members of family and all doom and gloom !!

My mum and dad are off on a two week cruise tomorrow and mums not been well, think she got a dairy intolerance thats interfering with her pills she takes and makes her sick if she eats or drinks anything dairy - luckily dads taken her to docs prior and got some great pills. Wont be a nice thought in hot weather and my mum puking eughhhhh. But I will miss them :-( 

I sound a real happy bunny lately dont I lol !!

On a brighter note it my 7th wedding anniversary in two weeks so am busy planning something nice for hubby and me !

Have a great day - no baby news to report still growing and I worship my doppler !!


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: hunni

hope u girls are all doing ok -- im sweating on me sofa - leather in cyprus - :nope: bad idea! but comfier than army issue sofas . . .


----------



## TripleB

:rofl: fluffy - I'm sure my mother said they same thing to me and I am now legging-phobic! I just lounge around in tracky bottoms with the fold over tops at home. Jeans are a real issue thought because the over the bump ones seem to have a saggy crotch on me and the under the bump ones fall down - I think I need something with braces!

Doom and gloom dreams for me too! Last night I had a nightmare where I was in a computer game sword-fighting with my hubby and he showed me how to kill him - so I did! Then I was in a house (not ours) and I asked myself (there was two of us) where DH was and the other one of me told me he was dead. I burst into tears and kept saying how much I was going to miss him - then woke up! DH was fast asleep next to me so cuddled up next to him and breathed a sigh of relief - freaky!

Hope your Mum gets on ok with the holiday fluffy.

Nic - can we see a recent pic of your out-front Munch?

Jo - when are the temps going to start dropping over there - or do they?

xxx


----------



## Tulip

TripleB said:


> Nic - can we see a recent pic of your out-front Munch?
> 
> xxx

I think I look quite small, personally! This was last Sunday, but wasn't really in clothes that best show my shape. Will do one in my maxi-dress this weekend. 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs129.ash2/39801_418315267202_711812202_5349889_6647272_n.jpg

Those dreams are clearly your worst fears coming out, huh? Poor you xx


----------



## TripleB

He is very boy-shaped (I always think girls are wider bumps and boys narrower but out front). I think you look perfect-sized! Looking forward to the maxi-dress shot!

I think you're right, when I woke up before I realised I was dreaming my mind was saying "how am I going to do this alone"! Hopefully I'll get some nice cute baby dreams soon!

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

looking good nic :hugs:

temps will come down a bit mid to late september :)

nudger is having a real active spurt these last few days :)

i hate the scary dreams :(


----------



## Tulip

Celebrations today....

Happy 28 weeks Michelle!
Happy 26 weeks Jo!
Happy 25 weeks Kimmy!
Happy V-day to Lolly :wohoo:
Happy 21 weeks to MrsG5!

Whoop whoop! xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Looking good Nik x


----------



## fluffyblue

Girls do you like this pram first two pics, they do it in various colours as well, Noel says its too expensive but I love it.. 

He wants the Mothercare MY system which I like but am not to keen on, thats the last two pictures - be honest and tell me what you think :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Pram.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5









Pram 2.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 6









MY3.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 4









MY3 1.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TripleB

LOVE IT fluffy! What colour are you going to get? Nothing like pram-browsing to make it feel real! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

erm - i like both! lol :)

the mothercare my is nice - but get expensive putting it all together 

ive opted for the mothhercare excursion


----------



## Tulip

I like em both too! Surely if they'll last you long enough it's worth the cost. We looked at the mothercare Spin but read plenty of LOs grew too big for them really quickly and we ended up ruling out Mothercare all together xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Yeah thats what I heard about the Mothercare ones. I love the Jane Slalom one in Black but think I need to shop further than Mothercare lol !!


----------



## Louise-H'08

Hi Girls

I'm new on this forum, i think i've posted on this thread before.
I'm due the 5th November, my 4th Pregnancy but 1st baby to pass 12 weeks.

Just wanted to say HELLO.

Also, I looked at a pushchair / pram that i loved in mothercare, but when it came to deciding wether i wanted that one i had to leave it because it wouldn't fit in my boot. My boot isn't the smallest, i have a peugeot 206, but apparently the mothercare one is even bigger. it's supposed to be quite long. so if youu have a car you may want to try it before you decide.

but i do like the black one you've shown.


----------



## MissyMojo

welcome louise :hugs: for your angels :happydance: for getting past 12w


please can u girls help - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/391425-outfit-help-please.html#post6495950 -


----------



## fluffyblue

I feel so sick I have just eaten 3 jam donuts and a cream muffin one after the other, think I need to lie down !

Skirt hunni bare those legs, makes ur bump look kinda sexy !!


----------



## KimmyB

Aw thanks for that Tulip! Love celebration days! How do I post a pic? Got a recent bump pic so we can see whether my bump is "boy" shaped aswell :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

the little icon with the mountains on 2nd from the end - u can upload that way - or use photobucket - upload to photobucket then copy the IMG code and paste into the reply box


----------



## KimmyB

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs301.snc4/40382_10150242886445532_599570531_14060719_8256435_n.jpg

Right lets see if this works...


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Missymojo, I did it lol x


----------



## blondee

Hiya Ladies!!

Sorry for the radio silence - am back in the UK (with a doctors note so i can fly back!!) for a while and am loving all the shopping, food, cool weather and catch ups with family and friends. Yay!


How are you all? Have i missed any major goss?

Bought a pram today - a total shocker! It is like a combination of the Joolz and Bugaboo that we loved AND has the option for a full toddler seat (should we be lucky enough to get preggers again next year - fingers crossed). it's the Baby Jogger 'City Select' and i am in love with it!! I hadn't even seen it before yesterday but it just seems to have everything i want in a travel system.

Hope you are all well. Have a fab weekend.

Love,

MXX


----------



## TripleB

Gorgeous Kimmy! And beautifully boy-shaped!

I say skirt too Jo!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Jo - *wolf whistle* - legs out, definitely!

Kimmy - you look stunning babes! And defo same shape as me :D

Michelle - welcome home! :kiss:

Louise H - welcome sweetie, sorry if you posted before and I missed you :dohh: 

Heather Fluffy - you are a disgrace :rofl: and I worship your eating prowess!!

Love all round xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Well I said I wouldnt but I have, I have booked a private gender scan for 20th August, I simply cannot wait any longer, I darent tell Noel, I might just tell him we are going shopping, he cant shout at me while we are there can he !!

7 more days yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!


----------



## KimmyB

Aw thanks girls, although I'm feeling anything but gorgeous :haha:

Hope everyones ok, sorry can't catch up properly at the moment, busy busy! Will try and catch up with everyones news tomorrow after our 4D scan :wohoo:
xxx


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: You absolute legend!


----------



## MissyMojo

i went out - i partied - i feel asleep in the kareoke bar bout 1am - lol! got home and counldnt for the life of me get of to sleep. while we were out - nudger went ape!!!!!!! nudger likes music!!


----------



## SEA34

I've booked a gender scan for Tuesday, am hoping they confirm girl otherwise I'll be having a third opinion :). Off to the Kiddicare Store today still haven't bought anything but a couple of packs of wipes x


----------



## TripleB

Have fun shopping Sea! I've been going through catelogues this morning, so much cute stuff! xxx


----------



## hb1

Tulip - lovely bump :)

Fluffy - I am getting my sisters Mothercare My4 in red - with the maxicosi car seat - my nephew is 1 in 2 weeks so they will be getting a littler pushchair for ease of getting in and out of car. 

I like the fact it acts like a proper pram without having to buy an extra part and being able to click the maxi-cosy onto the frame.
PS - good work on the donuts :)

TripleB - sorry about the nightmares - having strange dreams too - they can get freaky can't they!!

Jo - you crazy party lady :) Looks like nudger enjoys a party too :) Liking the skirt look :)

Kimmy - lovely pic :)

Louise :) Hope you're well - my friend has a mini and she is going for the quinny buzz as it will fit - - the wheels click off too - she is getting the maxi cosy which can click on to the frame too :)

AFM - weekend of playing with nephew as my sis is up from London for a wedding :)

hx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls! So I finally have time to catch up properly!
Lots going on, loving the pram talk! Louise, hope the nightmares clear off soon, I used to have awful dreams about killing people or people dying aswell :wacko: good luck for your scans SEA and Fluffy :thumbup: Jo hope you enjoyed your night out! Hope everyone else is good!
Well we had the 4D scan yesterday and it was amazing :cloud9: He's most definitely a boy and just perfect, I am so proud of my little man. He spent the whole time performing bless him. So here he is, meet Babybell....
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs105.ash2/38583_10150246649330532_599570531_14165417_5561000_n.jpg


----------



## Tulip

:hi: Babybell! What a cutie, congratulations! Less than 2 weeks til mine!! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

aww glad u had a fab scan hunbni :)

i had a lovely night out - very shattered after tho!


----------



## hb1

My ankles have blown up again!! :(

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

mine seem to on a daily basis,


----------



## hb1

They went down last week when I was off work - I think it's sitting at a desk all day...


----------



## Megg33k

You look gorgeous, Kimmy! I never knew what you looked like before, but your bump totally suits you! You're really lovely! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

maybe its that u had ur feet elevated more often when you were home ?

try as soon as u get home putting ur feet higher than ur hips hun x


----------



## KimmyB

Aw thanx Megg, really sweet of you. How are you doing?x


----------



## SEA34

Just back from my scan, confirmed as a girl :happydance: and we got a sneaky peak at 4d too.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Tulip

Woohoo! Congratulations! :pink:


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop whoop for :pink: 

whats the ratio :pink: - :blue: now?


----------



## hb1

congratulations Sea!!!! :happydance: have you got any names yet?

Jo - yes - feet are right up as soon as I am home - it has helped tonight but they aren't normal at all yet - am downing water like the mw said too. 

hx


----------



## Tulip

We're all even, Jo - 8 :pink: 8 :blue: 14 :yellow:

I'll have another stalk round the forums on my day off Thurs to see if there are any I've missed :D


----------



## Tulip

Check out the new box on my ticker! This calls for my first ever post in 3rd Tri I think!


----------



## MissyMojo

i've been limbo-ing between the two for the last few days x


----------



## hb1

PS - LollyW on the front page is having a girl :)

hx


----------



## Tulip

Yeah so have I Jo LOL

Thanks H! 9 :pink: 7 :blue: then.
Anyone seen Mandie lately? I haven't seen any Micah updates. Hope they're OK x


----------



## KimmyB

Congarts on team pink Sea!

Loving the new box Tulip :thumbup:

AFM nesting has well and truely begun, been on a decluttering mission these past 2 days and still got the upstairs to do :wacko:

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## MissyMojo

night night girls - 11pm - bed time xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Night hon!
9pm here - bedtime for me too LOL


----------



## hannah76

about to head to bed for another restless night... i'm getting pretty uncomfortable for sleeping with this bump and back/hip aches! thought i'd come ask - how are you ladies sleeping? any advice or tips on getting a good night's rest??


----------



## Tulip

I'm having exactly the same trouble Hannah. Feels like I wake up every 5 minutes to turn over and nights seem to last forever! I keep telling myself that Munch won't be up quite this often when he's here...


----------



## Megg33k

I can't believe how far along you all are now! Jeez! Where did time go?!?! 



KimmyB said:


> Aw thanx Megg, really sweet of you. How are you doing?x

I'm okay, sweetie! Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

DH informed me that a now snore, attractive this pregnancy lark isn't it?! xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls havent been on this thread for a couple of days, been feeling really uncomfortable the past few days and extremely tired. Midwife doesnt seem to be worried, babes is fine and moving and good hb still so ill just put it down to pregnancy symptoms.

On another note, im gonna moan here cus cant do it on Facebook, but Noels beginning to get on my nerves. I know grief hits us in certain ways but he hasnt hardly said a word to me in over a week, im going to bed on my own and getting up alone its really racking me off, he spends more time talking to his sister about what if's with Colin. I know im sounding selfish but I need him too, I dont know how to tell him that and feel if I moan about the baby etc he will just go off on one. I am being there for him, cuddling him, talking to him, leaving him alone when need be but I need him to :-(

Sorry for that just had to get it out

On a lighter note got my gender scan on Saturday they had to change it from Friday, I havent told Noel and laura yet am just gonna tell em to get dressed on Saturday and that m taking them out !!

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetheart - hopefully noel can realise their is life going on around him still and he'd needed to be part of that xxx

i've been to aqua natal today and im shattered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

damn near nodding off as i type!

i'm finding i can sleep best on my right side with a feather pillow under my bump so it molds to my shape, and a fan on number 3 blowin at my face


----------



## Vinushka

Have been feeling so awful lately that my hubby banned me from reading forums ._. I can't stop feeling scared that something will go wrong, this time last year was the time that i was having a horrible painful pregnancy, feeling sick and crampy and in denial mostly, and I had my miscarriage in september, so maybe it's subconscious but I went baby shopping and just can't stop thinking "what if I don't get to use these things?"

Also been struggling to get a new house, as the big industry in town recently hired out hugely from the south -.- and suddenly there's 4 applications for everything I want. Plus all the "no DSS" types. It's stressing me out no end because right now I have a 1 bed house and there's nowhere to put a baby besides a drawer in my dresser :3

I can't sleep from all the pains in my hips, and worrying every time I can't feel my baby for more than an hour, and I can't nap in the day because I have an autistic 6 y/o daughter demanding attention from me constantly during the day. 

Also I feel fat cause I can't walk more than a mile with my SPD.

as for being told you snore, my OH takes over 3/4 of the bed and I nearly fell out yesterday :D


----------



## MissyMojo

hi vinushka welcome back darlin - :hugs: for having a rotten time of things - i hope u can find a more suitable home soon sweetie, sending luv n strength xxx :kiss:


----------



## hb1

Hey Fluffy - sorry Noel's having a hard time :hugs:

Vinushka - sorry you're feeling so low :flower:

Hannah - not sleeping well still too - when I was off last week I still didn't sleep well but made it up with morning naps

Triple - :) lol :)

afm - massive ankles again!!

hx


----------



## SEA34

Had a stressful day today, noticed some brown blood/discharge earlier today and panicked, fortunately I had a doctors appointment this afternoon and she had a good look and found nothing to cause it. 

On the good side I heard the heartbeat for the first time today :) and I haven't had any more discharge since. I'm under instruction to keep an eye on things and ring the hospital if I notice any more. Has anyone else had anything like this?


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry ive not been on here for a while. Im finding im keeping myself so busy atm, I seem to want to clean loads and be out and about loads to pass time, and i just aint had time to get online.
Im 33 weeks today im so glad its going nice and fast only 4weeks until full term and 7weeks until dd. I saw midwife today everything is well fudal height is exactly 33 so perfect, baby is still head down and in exactly the same position she was 2 weeks ago the midwife said she must be comfy there 
I had bloods taken to see if my iron levels are high enough for me to have a homebirth, i so hoping they are, i will know next week as my midwife said she will ring me then. And if they are ok i will get a homevisitt the week of the 2nd sept. 

I get my A-level results tomorrow, i just keep thinking ive failed, i think becuase so much rides on them, i.e me getting my place at uni in sept 2011 that im being over scared but atm i just cant stop thinking the worse. And everyone is saying were taking you out to celebrate tomorrow and my mum said she will next week when she is off work and im thinking, what if i have failed 

Hope everyone is doing well x x


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: due, im sure you'll have done fine, and fingers crossed for the homebirth xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Oohhh due I really hope you get the results you need and deserve xxx

AFM crikey 18 weeks today and only 2 days till I find if Im having mr or mrs, cant wait xx


----------



## Tulip

Morning all! Hope you got the results you need Phillippa x

Fluffster - sorry you're having a hard time with Noel. He'll get there soon once he realises what he's got beside him. In the meantime :hug:

Jo - have a fabbo day at the beach with Nudgery-boo xx


----------



## MissyMojo

went down but found it too hot :( was 35c at 9:30!!!! so had a peice of cake in the cafe and read a mag, then came home x


----------



## Tulip

Oh dear! Back in front of the fan then..... x


----------



## Megg33k

Jeez, Jo... Even I hate the weather where you live... and I don't have to live there! :dohh:


----------



## MissyMojo

i got told to make sure i had jumpers n coats for winter - asked the average daily temp in winter = 12c!!! 

no coat needed then - i'll just chuck on a hoody! hahhahahaa cant w8 to need a cardy n cuddle up on sofa with nudger :D 

i want it to be winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Haha me too! I'm getting back into crocheting blankets now and want it to be winter and time for Munch-snuggles!


----------



## MissyMojo

i have an open fire in my house - apparently it'll feel cold enough on a night for them, cant wait to have fire going n curled up on sofa with david n nudger x


----------



## fluffyblue

Can you believe it there is a Due in May thread in the first trimester !!


----------



## MissyMojo

that is scary!


----------



## Tulip

:shock:


----------



## MissyMojo

we have babies due in 13w - and could arrive in only 11!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

I know its so scary how quick time flies by - I saw your maternity leave date Nic and thought omg that is scary and also Katies (drazic) and Laura's (lauraperrysan) baby is due any day and thats scary too !!

I just heard baby hb just below my belly button must mean he/she growing hehe x


----------



## Tulip

7 weeks still sounds like ages though Fluff, but with all my holiday and MW appts it equates to about 20 more days in the office :rofl: I have *got* to get things sorted!


----------



## Beadette

I thought the same thing Fluffy! Feel like I've only just found out and not there are pople already expecting a month after me!! x


----------



## SEA34

Hi all, bit of an update from yesterday, woke up this morning to tiny bit more brown stuff so rang the hospital and they told me to go straight. Was examined and they removed a polyp which they think may have caused the bleed and sent me home. Hopefully that was the problem. 

Roll on full term, much as I love to feel her kick all I want is to hold her safely in my arms.

Good luck with your scan fluffy x


----------



## Louise-H'08

hope everything is ok for you now SEA34


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sea

i had pancakes for tea :D


----------



## KimmyB

Aw I can't wait for winter either (this is the first time ever! Usually love Summer) Cuddling up with baby in front of an open fire just sounds like heaven :cloud9:
Can't believe we're already on due in May thread! Crazy stuff!
SEA hope the polyp removal has solved the problem, I know exactly what you mean about having LO safely in your arms - I feel the same.
Happy 27 weeks Tulip and Munch :cake:
:hi: Beadette, sorry it's late but congratulations!!
Jo pancakes sound just divine, yum! Just realised you're exactly a week in front of me :D


----------



## fluffyblue

Ive just had a huge carvery and a huge ice cream and now i think im gonna explode !!

Hope its all sorted now SEA xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i have some ice cream and 4 left over pancakes for supper :)

im soo shattered today!


----------



## fluffyblue

Slightly embarrasing question...:blush:

My nipples are on fire, they hurt to touch and are incredibly itchy, I also note my boobs are getting really sore again. Im quite well developed :blush: and they hurt with or without a bra. I dont seem to be leaking anything or have any redness etc just wondered if this was normal !! :shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

mine do ache quite often, i get pulling pains down my boob towards my nipples x


----------



## MadamRose

fluffyblue said:


> Can you believe it there is a Due in May thread in the first trimester !!

Now that really is scared :wacko:



MissyMojo said:


> we have babies due in 13w - and could arrive in only 11!!!

in due in not even 7 weeks time, and my MW said they dont mind if you have baby anything from 37 so that could be just under 4 weeks time. 

I passed all 4 exams :happydance: got 1A, 1B, 1C and 1D which i don't feel to bad about at all. My hubby took my out for a lovely meal last night to celebrate, and my mum is taken me out this week coming. 

How is everyone and their bubs doing?


----------



## MissyMojo

fantastic due!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: well done!


----------



## Vinushka

saw the midwife and my little guy is still breech :3 She might put me for a scan in 2 weeks and told me he feels quite big and strong so I might be having him early cause my daughter came at 38 weeks and was 8lb. I'm not too scared till I think that I'm at the safe term thinger in 3 weeks and it might be a c-section. 

She also said all the huge pains I'm having is cause I'm tiny and he's trying to get himself head down and failing. I'm hoping he gets it right in the next 2 weeks :s

Congrats on the results due o/


----------



## MissyMojo

eek vinuska u might be meeting you little man soon!!!

what are ur preferences - natural or csec?


----------



## Vinushka

Natural 100% I'll only go for a c-sec if they say he'll be in trouble but I'm a giant wuss and I'll probably want a general or something ._. Pain doesn't phase me at all but surgery scares the dooky out of me.

Also I don't want him to come till I have my new house!


----------



## MissyMojo

well fingers crossed your lil man can get himself ready n be natural for you darlin :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Well done on the results Due! And Vinushka hope your little man manages to flip himself the right way in time! Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi ladies well only 18 hours till I get to know if I got a wee gal or man in there cant wait 

My scan is at 10.40am tomorrow xx


----------



## debgreasby

Can't wait to find out Fluffy ~ any guesses? I think boy!


----------



## Widger

Congrats fluffy. Didnt realise you were so pregnant. Delighted for you xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hope all goes well fluffy, and hope bubs co-oparates and lets you see if its as mr or miss.

Everyone keeps telling me my bump has dropped and tbh i do feel a lot more pressure around my pelvis and need the toilet a lot more in last few days. 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/33weeks.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/33weeks2.jpg
These were 2 of my pics from 2days ago


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks girls, I think Girl !

And yes widger im finally here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Maybe i think some more girls are needed in here Chloe still feels lonely :haha:


----------



## KimmyB

Due that is one lovely bump! It does look low doesn't it x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i think when i look at in a pic it really does look low. When i look in the mirror i convince myself its not :haha:
It still doesnt feel really that in a max of 8 weeks and 5days (if i went to 42weeks) i will have my LO in my arms


----------



## Vinushka

so I got really bad backaches and a bit of bleeding and am off to hospital D:


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Vinushka - praying for good news :flower:

hx


----------



## Tulip

She is looking low Due.... lower than me though?!

Good luck Vinushka, hope everything is OK x
 



Attached Files:







26+3 (1).jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TripleB

Hope everything is ok Vish. Great boy-bump Nic! I don't think it looks much lower due, I think you've got a drop to come there! Well done on your exam results, what a year for you!

I'm off to a day spa today with my best friend for a mother-to-be treatment, can't wait! Oh and very exciting - I'm feeling movement every day now. It started on Thurs when I flew to Ireland for work. On take-off baby started moving (feels like tickling from the inside) and it happens all the time now! I can even feel it from the outside if I push down where I feel it. Hubby has gone to the V Festival this weekend, can't wait for him to come back and feel!

Hope you all have a great weekend.

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Awwww it's a real weight off your mind when you can feel bubs every day isn't it? :)


----------



## TripleB

It really is. The sensation makes me squirm a bit but I love it! xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls well 3 hours to go till my scan, im really nervous !!

Vinushka hope all is well

Loving the bump Nic x

Triple I was feeling some slight movements but have tailed off, concerned I havent got a defined "pregnancy shape" just look like ive got extra padding :-(

But never mind maybe today will bring some comfort then got my 20 week scan in a little over 10 days eeek thats scary xx

Have a great weekend xx


----------



## Tulip

Can't wait to hear the result Heather! :wohoo:


----------



## TripleB

Good luck Fluffy. I'm going to guess girl! xxx


----------



## SEA34

Hope everything is ok Vinushka x

I'm guessing boy x


----------



## KimmyB

Hope you and baby are ok vinushka :hugs:
Triple yey for feeling movement everyday! Those little flutters are just amazing but often left me feeling a little sick, don't know why?!
Tulip beautiful boy bump there!
Fluffy I'll guess....boy! Hope baby co-operates :flower:
:hi: everyone else


----------



## MissyMojo

Fluffy - im guessing girl for you 

Vinuskha - sending :hugs: x

i've tossed n turned all night, feel shattered


----------



## Vinushka

all was ok, it was really bad BH apparently which stopped after I got in and probably just an infection for the bleeding, but they want me back in on monday for a scan. I just hope my little guy stops beating me up so bad soon.


----------



## Tulip

Phew, thank goodness you're both OK.
It's also BH-city in my tummy this morning!


----------



## hb1

Triple - yey for movements :happydance: I've felt little flicks but nothing as much as you!!!

Fluffy - guessing boy - can't wait to find out!!

Lovely bumps Due & Tulip :) all going in the right direction

Vinushka - glad everything's good in there :)

AFM - have requested a workplace assesment - when I had my week off my ankles went down - then 1st day back they went up - hopefully they can help a little. Only 1 week to my 20 week scan :happydance:

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Tulip what are BH like? I know its abit of a daft question but I don't think i've had them yet and would rather be prepared for if/when they do happen so I don't panic!
Sorry you've not had a good nights sleep Jo, catch up with an afternoon nap :thumbup:
Glad everything is ok vinushka.
Due - Hope your work place assessment helps you to feel more comfortable.
I'm just back from work and have treated myself to chippy chips for lunch, was delish! Nice to have a treat now and again.


----------



## Tulip

Kimmy I used to think that baby was rolling over - it feels like a wave of stretching across the front of my tummy. I assumed it was Munch turning over and dragging his bum across my front. Til one time I actually felt my belly and realised the whole thing was rock hard. They're getting much more frequent now - like, several times a day. He was fidgeting so much this morning that he set them off I think....


----------



## fluffyblue

Well girls what a day, im delighted to announce im on team........ blue

I have the most gorgeous little boy with extra long legs and a larger than average willy according to the doctor !!

It was an absolute brilliant scan and he also did half of it in 4d, we saw his face his legs his arms bits all of him. We also got a fab realy dvd of him, I will try and post some pics later gotta get em off dvd.

We also bought out pram i got the Mothercare Spin so im over the moon x


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: Congratulations on team :blue: hon! Love him! xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Awww Nic he was so cute has got the longest legs and the look on Noels face was pure joy he was so overwhelmed he firmly believed it was a girl. I have told him to forget the gender predictors they are all wrong !!


----------



## Tulip

Haha bless Noel. How was Laura?

I've done a count up and found a couple of people who haven't logged in for several months.... also the sad news that KatienSam lost her bean at around 8 weeks and has retired from BnB for a while :cry:

Have updated team colours as far as I can find :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Vinushka glad all is well and hope your baby decided to give you some rest sonn :hugs:

Congrats of team :blue: fluffy :D

Im getting to a stage now where i feel drained constanty and iif im on my feet for to long i actually start feeling faint. I think it might be worth mentioning to my MW if it carries on.

Yes my BH have also really steped up a notch get them everyday, and always acompanied by a lovely back ache


----------



## fluffyblue

Here he is :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bubs 3d1.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 4









scan 003.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4









scan 006.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 4









scan 019.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4









scan 015.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fluffyblue

Apologies for over load im just so proud xx
 



Attached Files:







scan 018.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3









scan 010.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats on team :blue: fluffy! How cute is he!
Thanks Tulip, I think I may have had a few then, I just always assumed it was baby's back against my skin and thats why my abdomen was rock solid :dohh: Do you have any pain with yours?
Such a shame about Katiensam :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely pics fluffy

Sorry to hear about Katiensam :cry:

Ive done a pic of my belly progression over time from 5weeks 1day until when i turned 33weeks :cloud9:
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/overtime2.jpg


----------



## fluffyblue

Due they are fantastic pics and what an amazing progression !!


----------



## MadamRose

fluffyblue said:


> Due they are fantastic pics and what an amazing progression !!

Thanks i think seeing it like that really makes me feel like ive come such along way. It also shows me baby is doing well so i wouldn't be getting nice and big. I want to put them in an album for baby once i have got them all done. But i want to wait until i have her as want to try and get one last pic when i go into labour and one when my waters break as 2 final pics. As well as the next 4-8weeks worth of pics


----------



## Tulip

No, never any pain, tho as Due says I'd expect to get backache with them at some point. 

Heather, you're right he is GORGEOUS!


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> No, never any pain, tho as Due says I'd expect to get backache with them at some point.
> 
> Heather, you're right he is GORGEOUS!

Nearer the end they can get a bit of pain included i find i get a bit of period pain type feeling with mine. But its not normally until they get more intense. And it should be a pain that you can easily cope with


----------



## MissyMojo

i feel so yack tonight - its too hot, i feel sick from it, and ive had back ache most the day :( im such a moany moo tonight


----------



## MadamRose

Aww :hugs: missy hope you feel better soon


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah for your scan Fluffy, yay for team blue :)


----------



## hb1

Congrats Fluffy!!! Lovely pics !

Great progression Due - fab keepsake too :)

Poor KatienSam :(

Hope you're feeling better soon Jo.

Great sleep on the sofa this afternoon then oh made my favourite tea. Neighbours dropped some damsons round from their garden so he's making a crumble tomorrow - yum :)


hx


----------



## MadamRose

Also Chloe's nursey is almost complete here is the link to the pics 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ery-almost-done-pic-included.html#post6600487


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for the info ladies. Due that progression is amazing! Wish I'd done a similar thing now :( and the nursery is cute as!


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks kimmy :D


----------



## KimmyB

PS. Jo hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## MissyMojo

its now half 10 so it is cooler :)


----------



## MadamRose

Im glad its cooler for you, i think half the time my house never changes much in temp through the whole day.

Im having a bit of a bounce on my birthing ball. even though Chloe's is already head down and getting lower, I thought i might help her a bit plus it does wonders for my back and hips


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on Team :blue:, Heather! :hugs:

Gorgeous nursery, Due! :thumbup:

I had no clue about KatienSam! :cry: I guess I haven't stalked recently enough. That makes me so sad. I guess I have an update to make for it too! :(


----------



## fluffyblue

Ive really gone and done it now, ive gone and convinced myself and I think Noel that bubs only has half a leg on his right side - we have watched the scan thing over and over again on the 4d and whilst he stretches his left leg can only see a small right leg.

After comparing many scan pics I do have ultrasound and femur measurements of both right and left legs but am now being eaten up by worries of abnormalities. Believe me not that it will make the slightest bit of difference if he does have a leg abnormality its just something else ive convinced myself about worrying about !!

Im gonna ring the obstetrician who did my 4d bit of the scan tomorrow to see if he noticed anything.

What do you think I should do :-(


----------



## MissyMojo

i think you should stop watching the movies analysing everything hunni

the drs would have picked up on it by now, and told you :hug: try not to worry x

if i went off some of the vids / stills from my 4d scan my baby has half a head

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/3d%20scans/3_0008.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Heather, Jo's right, it's the way the computer manipulates the images. Stop panicking! xxx


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Fluffy - they are brilliant these 4d scans but they are still a "slice" through you so the right leg will be further forward than the scan is so will look "cut off"- give them a shout just for reassurance.

AFM bathroom is clean - oh has hoovered and done the kitchen and I have managed to find an aqua-natal class that isn't on during the day on a weekday when I am in work - it'll be nicer too as it is a class in a hotel in Wilmslow on a Saturday morning so oh will drive me there and get breakfast in the hotel while I go to class - am thinking lunch on the way home would be nice :)

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

ooh HB1 sounds lovely :) xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats Fluff on team blue!! 

Love the pics due! 

Well, I am back from my vacation. Of course my car is packed with baby things from the Grandparents to be :haha: . Thinking the road trip gave me a UTI, not too sure on that yet and the constipation was HORRIBLE on the ride there and back. But it was a great trip. We needed the time away to decompress and see family. We drove our Mini Cooper S up mount washington and have pics to prove it! PLUS pics of the bump 7,000 feet up! :) Checked LoveBug's hb last night and found it. I can here him/her move now with the monitor! It's adorable. Also did :sex: for the first time since we did IVF. It hurt a lot.. but was well worth it in the end ;).


----------



## Tulip

So glad bubz is doing well W2BM!! Welcome back x


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks girls i know im being silly !

Jo that made me laughed when you mentioned about the head but I really see what you mean though x


----------



## KimmyB

Hb1 that sounds like a lovely plan! I love aquanatal, although had to have 6 weeks off as the don't do the class during school hols, how mad is that?!
W2B so glad baby is ok and that you had a great hol! Have you had chance to make a doctors appt to get your UTI checked out yet? Not to sound pushy but safer to do it asap. Ofcourse ignore me if you've already done it :haha:
Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## TripleB

Congrats fluffy on your little man! Lovely scan pic too. I am sure you have nothing to worry about and that he has perfect pins but we do like to worry right? Work have offered me a free 4D scan (we make ultrasound machines and have just installed a new one that needs a volunteer). Thing is, DH and I had agreed not to have one - afraid it will look like a boy or a girl and attempting to stay on team yellow. Would be a shame to turn down a freebie but DH is adamant. Tricky.

Glad you have a good trip W2B, welcome back. Good effort on the cleaning hb1 and the aquanatal plans. 

My spa day was nice yesterday - the lady doing it was very nice but she talked for the whole 1.5 hours of my mother-to-be treatment, not exactly relaxing. It was a bit odd having someone other than hubby touch my bump but she then put a seaweed mask on it which made my skin really soft. Today have been maternity clothes shopping to dress my bump. Here's a piccie I just took.

xxx
 



Attached Files:







19+3.JPG
File size: 70.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KimmyB

As I said in the other thread what a lovely bump! Aw its a shame your DH is against having the scan. Throughout the whole of our $D scan we never saw any boy bits, just his little face and arms. It was a lovely experience and if you can get it for free, even better!


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Kimmy. I know, I'm not one to turn down a freebie! DH says he doesn't want to see the face before its born! Other thing is that its in Stevenage (about 80 miles away) so not exactly local. I don't know, have a little while to decide as has to be after 20 week scan and thats not for another 2 weeks. xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Aw well just consider it then over the next few weeks and then come to a decision. I can understand why some people don't want to see baby's face before they're born so I suppose its down to the individual. Glad to hear you had a nice spa day, even if the lady was a chatter box :haha: xxx


----------



## hb1

Seems silly to stop classes in the summer!! mental

Triple - fab bump :)

W2B - glad the break was good and lovebug's all snug and safe in there :)

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Wonderful bump pic tripleb!! Gjad you had a good time at the spa! Sounds nice


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls feeling bit better today am still gonna ring the guy who did my scan just for peace of mind.

Triple you are a patient girl "obeying" hubby like that !! I dont know how you do it, I would love to have the patience.

AFM, bubs moving around alot which is nice.

Got Colins funeral tomorrow so NOT looking forward to that one but hey its gotta happen. Just cant wait to get noel back to normal.

And its Bank Holiday weekend next week and my 7th wedding anniversary on Sunday so off out next weekend.

Have a great day xxxx


----------



## TripleB

I hadn't thought of it like that, maybe time to put my foot down! Piece of mind is important hun, I'm sure they'll give you the reassurance you need. Hope tomorrow goes ok, sometimes the funeral gives people a bit of closure on their grief, maybe it will be like this for Noel? 

Have a good day girls.

xxx


----------



## Vinushka

All the pics are so cute :o Pity I can't dream of affording any of that private scanning stuff, but I do have a scan today... can't really enjoy it when it's an emergency scan and they're all "the doctors would really like you to come in today for a scan" and all that business. I'm totally scared they're going to say something bad, involving c-sections and stuff.

Sorry about the funeral and stuff fluffy, I had to go to my little brother's funeral a couple of months ago and it was a little disturbing having everyone talk about my belly instead of my brother :3


----------



## MadamRose

Triple lovely bump :D
I can't beleive im only 2 days away from another week being gone :D


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls 

welcome to tuesday!

its 6am where i am and the sun is just coming up the sky is a lovely shade of pinky orange and i'm looking fwds to another sunny and hot day in cyprus,


a friend has her GTT at 8:30 so im going with her to keep her company during the 2hr wait, my hubby is a medic at the med centre so we're gonnna hide in his office in the air con for a few hours 

im just a tincy bit darker after larking about in the pool yesterday :dohh: think a strapless bikini top is in order to even out these tan lines of mine!


----------



## TripleB

Hey Winter Mummies

How are we all today? I am shattered with a capital S. Did anyone else have crazy tiredness at 20 weeks? Much worse than first trimester for me!

Hope you managed to cool-off in the air-con Jo. How did your friends GTT go? I have to have one at 28 weeks and I HATE bloodtests. They can never find a vein and the poking and prodding makes me feel faint - can't wait, not!

Fluffy - hope the funeral went ok today :hugs:

Vin - how was the scan yesterday?

I've been browsing the internet this afternoon for cute baby stuff (rather than doing any work as I was supposed to be doing!). What's everyone's opinion on snowsuits? I am thinking a winter baby will need one but if you're on team yellow they are all white, not very practical! I am building a list to start actual shopping after my scan - 13 days and counting! 

xxx


----------



## SEA34

Hi TripleB, I've been shattered the whole time (haven't had a full nights sleep for weeks) but can manage to stay awake till 10pm now.

I want to get a snowsuit but my friend who has a Jan baby says she never used it.

Got our pram too, Icandy cherry in fudge (ebay bargin) :0 x


----------



## TripleB

Just looked up the iCandy in fudge Sea - very nice indeed!

Interesting about the snowsuit - that's what I was worried about. What are you all planning to dress your little one in when you take him/her home from hospital on a crisp winter's day?

xxx


----------



## SEA34

I love the Loved & Adored Snowsuit from Babies R Us though, might not be able to resist. I've no idea about coming home outfits have been given lots of neutral sleepsuits but I think I might need to go shopping x


----------



## MissyMojo

her gtt results wil b bk in a few days - took an age to get her blood! we sat n watched legally blonde in a side room :)


----------



## Tulip

Hey girls!

What about this? It's the snowsuit I have for Munch - Mothercare.

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51tfl4eR6-L._SX315_SY375_.jpg

The shatterdness has just kicked in for me this week. Was in bed straight after Eastenders last night!

xx


----------



## hb1

Triple - am still exhausted - am also not sleeping well at all - it's very hard to be functional at all!!

Tulip - am definately getting that snowsuit :)

hx


----------



## TripleB

That decides it, will get snowsuit and will make myself use it! Too cute to resist.

I've been sleeping ok but I think that everytime I turn over in the night (which is a lot because I'm conscious I shouldn't be on my back) I wake up, so sleep quality is bad. My mid-afternoon I'm really flagging and can do nothing in the evenings. Where's this sodding bloom I keep reading about? I feel like an old woman!

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls today went off well very sad but a lovely gentle service etc and all civilised etc.

Noels eulogy went very well and he said afterwards "im back now" bless him

AFM - very tired, still waiting for triple blood tests over two weeks now so I presume all ok !

And I have that Snowsuit from Mothercare its my second and only purchase lol - I love the snowsuits x


----------



## Tulip

We'll all have to post pics of our LOs in identical snowsuits :rofl: Except Nudger who won't need one, bless! x


----------



## zoe87

Hi all how are you??? 
Had my scan yesterday and were on team :pink:
im over joyed and cant quite believe ive made it this far after my losses :D


----------



## TripleB

Congrats Zoe! Team pink are racing ahead at the moment. Will be interesting to see the final scores when we know what the yellows turn out to be! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im tempted into buying nudger a snowsuit - going bk to uk in march to newcastle - will need one then - also want to go up and see troodos while theres snow on the mountains so it'll b cold!!! 

im finding myself sleeping more and more, was asleep at 10pm last nite and slept til 8:30 this morning,


----------



## Louise-H'08

I've got three snow-suits!

I know it's way too much but i bought a little plain cream one from ASDA in the sales over the summer, was reduced to about £8?, and my DH went out and bought a pale green from Babies R Us in the same size.
Then i bought a bigger sized one from NEXT, again in teh sales, for about £10. 

I think they'll be so handy though-out the Winter/Spring especially if you just want to pop to the shops and not worry about layering up LO with blankets in the back of the car.

They look so comfy, i wish they did them in my size. I would deffo wear one myself!
ha ha


----------



## TripleB

Haha Louise (I'm Louise too by the way in case you get confused reading back some of the posts) - they should start a new mother's snowsuit line - just what we'll be needing in the winter when we have no time to dress properly, brush our hair etc and need to pop out for nappies! 

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls - ADVICE NEEDED.

My screening results are back : Before testing due to my age my risk was 1:170 - my results are 1:290 - im classed as low risk

She has told me to wait until my 20 week scan (7 days) before I decide on anything.

What do you reckon ???


----------



## Louise-H'08

fluffyblue

Is this for the downs test?
What decision do you need to make if you're low risk? sorry if i'm being a bit silly in this question.
:hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

I would definitely invest in a snowsuit for me if they made them :haha: So far I have a white pram suit (less padded than a sno suit) it was the first thing my mum bought for LO when we didn't know he had boy bits :haha: I'll be bringing him hom from hospital in that. Also got a "bear" style snow suit in cream and a sheepskin snuggle suit (sort of like one of those baby sleeping bags but meant for wearing out and about). Well I had an eventful night last night...ended up on the labour ward :O Everythings fine though, just braxton hicks. I didn't feel right in myself and got in a bit of a panice after reading numerous threads on premature labour and the mothers reporting they "just didn't feel right". Can't explain it. Baby was still kicking away though. They hooked me up to the monitor for baby's heart and my uterus (actually caught the little flutters of braxton hicks on the graph!) Baby's heartrate was spot on :cloud9: Both the midwife and consultant were absolutely brilliant, reassuring me all the time. I apologised for being silly and the midwife said "you're not being silly, and if you have any concerns again be sure to come up here again, better safe than sorry". So if any of you girls are like me and worry about "annoying" the midwives (I know thats silly but there you go) then don;t they are there to help and are more than willing to see you if you're concerned xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

I am just wondering about the amnio and whether the risk value is high or low !! (I know what I mean lol)


----------



## KimmyB

sorry fluffy, can't really advise as I wouldn't know what I was talking about wrt amnio :wacko: hope someone can help :flower:


----------



## debgreasby

1:290 is a great result hun. Are you still thinking about amnio? Personally with a result like that i wouldn't risk it. x


----------



## TripleB

Hey fluffy. I have a friend with a similar result from her combined screening and she was extremely worried about it. However, the consultant said it was low risk as it was over 1:150 (or 1:200 - can't remember which) and the fact that her risk had reduced from the age alone risk measurement was reason to be positive. In my mind when the risk of MC from the amnio is 1:100 the risk for downs would have to be worse to have the test. It all depends on your own personal view of downs though. I think waiting for the 20-weeks scan is the best idea and it they spot any soft markers for downs then maybe have a rethink. Is your scan next week?

Jo - sorry you had a scare, glad everything is ok.

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Yeah my scan is on 1st September and I have an antenatal appointment at the hospital with Prof Quenby on 6th September to discuss my options etc


----------



## KimmyB

PS> I've gone up a box on my ticker, yey! Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Louise-H'08

Fluffyblue - i think the same as TripleB.
You've been put at low risk, i personally don't think that i would go through with further testing unless i was high risk.
I don't think they even offer further testing by me unless you're in the high risk section.

If you did want a further test down to be re-assured i've heard you can book private scans that measure the fluid at the back of the neck?
But these obviously would cost and i don't know a lot about it.


----------



## MissyMojo

ooh i just remembered - i get my cot delivered tomoro morning!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Im 34 weeks today :happydance: baby could be here in just 3weeks but no more than 8 :yippe: 
Had a bit of a fright today i was having regular tightnigs on bump whilst out shopping but got home and relaxed for a bit and its all calmed down now.

Im also allowed my homebirth :happydance: My iron levels and feratin levels are high enough for MW to be completly fine with me having a homebirth. Iron was 11.5 and feritin was 19 (should have been 20) but she said it will rise by 37 weeks. Im just so happy :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: it shows that if you push for a HB the midwives often come round to them as she was complelty against it at 1st. I will get a homebirth visit next week, they will also do antenatal appointment at the same time to save me having to go to the surgery. At this appointment next week they will book me in for a 38 week scan im so excited :D

Fluffy i wouldnt take the amnio with test results like that, i wouldnt take the risk hun. Over all its up to you but those results are really good.

As for being tired you can count me in there, i fall asleep in the afternoon everyday at the mo :blush:


----------



## TripleB

Yawn yawn yawn - this is getting silly - (only) halfway tomorrow - what on earth am I going to be like come Christmas (37 weeks)?! Baby has had its most active day so far - very impressive little one but can you leave me alone for 5 mins please?! I think it was the can of coke earlier that set him/her off!

Great news on your homebirth due as I know you really had your heart set on it. Talking of iron levels, last time I saw the midwife she confirmed that my bloods taking at booking revealed the haemoglobin levels of a man - 13.1! I was a bit put out by that but she said it was great stuff. I'm too much of a wimp for a homebirth but I should be ok in that department if I change my mind!

Yay for your cot being delivered Jo - I can't wait to shop!

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

I agree girls i am happy with the results just gotta get the scan overwith and I can SHOP SHOP SHOP WAHEY..............................


----------



## TripleB

If only there was a FB style "like" button on here - I'd be clicking it for that fluffy! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh just seen your scan is in september fluffy :shock: im due the month after septemeber shows how close it is. Espeically with me being due so close to the start of the month
Also glad to hear you are happy with the levels. Im sure your scan will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## fluffyblue

Yeah i got scan on 1st, appointment at antenatal on 2nd and another appointment at the other antenatal on 6th a very active few days

If anyone wants to add me on Facebook by the way im Heather Sperry or [email protected]


----------



## MadamRose

The appointment you got on the 6th is exactly a month before im due :D

I hope you dont tire yourself out with all them appointments. 

I cant wait for my homebirth one sometimes next week. Wil feel weird having one of my antenatal appointments done in my own home though


----------



## fluffyblue

I bet it would Due, my hubby couldnt cope with the mess, he has OCD in cleaning I think, our home is so UN child friendly at the min !

Seems weird to think some girls are due so soon


----------



## MissyMojo

im Joanne Nudger Humphreys or [email protected] 

i got a wriggly nudgery boo this evening :) just had to make a mercy mission to shop for Milk :D nudger loves it! i drink 2-4 litres!!

oh and i found out - my army hospital have invested in a birthin pool!!!!!!!!!!! i'm soo happy - water birth (or at least labour)


----------



## hb1

Yep Fluffy - you've made the right choice really - your scan is round the corner and that would give a really good indication if anything was wrong.


----------



## MadamRose

Ive been told from people who had them there is no way near as much mess at you think. The MW has never ending incontance pads and puts them all over the room your in so then they just go in the bin.

I find Chloe's movements feel loads diffrent now she is getting big and squished. Good news on the birthing pool missy

Here is Chloe's bump today :D
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/34weeks.jpg


----------



## fluffyblue

hb1 said:


> Yep Fluffy - you've made the right choice really - your scan is round the corner and that would give a really good indication if anything was wrong.

Wasnt it your scan today?

Due u have a great bump mines just all middle and one shape at min !


----------



## MadamRose

I just can't wait to see it getting lower :haha:

I dont really have any strechies either. But im not being too hopeful on that front yet, as my mum got loads, but she got hers at the start so i never know.


----------



## Tulip

Great news on results, homebirth and birthing pools ladies! :thumbup:

I crippled myself with a 2 hour walk this afternoon, so off for a bath to see if it loosens my back enough to unload the washing machine! xx


----------



## MadamRose

Hope it helps tulip. 
Never nice when things like that happen good your keeping active though :thumbup:


----------



## wish2bmama

Love the bump due!! 

That's great about the birthpool Missy! 

Hope your back feels better Tulip.

I've been a bit down as of late. But I am feeling better today. I have started to set up LoveBug's nursery :) Found the heartbeat last night and it's strong! Also heard the baby moving around like crazy, DH got to hear it! He is deploying in a few weeks, so I want to get him as involved in the baby planning as possible. 

Can't wait to feel the movements! x


----------



## MadamRose

Glad you found a heart wish :D and glad OH got to hear it.

It wont be long at all until you start feeling your baby move :D


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies - 20 weeks today! Halfway there! (Happy 20 weeks to you too hb1!)

Just a quick question about early movements. I am feeling movement every day and its getting stronger so feels more like little jabs that tickles which is all great. Just wanted to check where you were feeling them at 20 weeks? Mine are all low down at the base of my bump and I feel them most when sitting down. Is that similar to your experiences or did you feel them higher at this stage? I am being a silly moo and worrying about anterior placenta and breech baby - even though I know the first isn't a problem and its way too early to be worrying about breech. Give me a telling off will you please?!

xxx


----------



## Louise-H'08

My first movements were all lower down too, then as my bump grew i started to feel movements take up my whole bump, if that makes sense?
At your stage i still had quiet days where i would only feel 1 or 2 kicks but that is just because they are still so small. 

I think it's only a concern having a breech baby when you get closer to the birth. They still have lots of room to do rolly-polys atm.


----------



## TripleB

Thanks L, that makes sense. I feel a bit silly with this bump but the kicks only low down (like - what's the rest of the bump for if you're hidng down there baby?!). Baby is very active during the day and I feel kicks for about 20 mins then goes quiet then comes back again. I think he/she is making the most of the extra roly-poly room! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls 

my cot came and is set up now (pics on my FB Joanne Nudger Humphreys)

been to the beach today and still feel lke im in the sea!!!

@ 20w all my kicks were down low, now theyre all over the place at random times, some times really strong and sometime not so strong, also can feel rolls and nudger pushing against me - using bum or head into my rib cage!


----------



## wish2bmama

Happy 20 weeks Triple and hb1!!


----------



## hb1

V exciting!! Less than 24 hours to my scan!!!

hx


----------



## Tulip

Movements all low down at that stage babe. Don't worry about breech - babies are still spinning at my stage, if he's still head up at 37 weeks you're allowed to worry. 

Happy halfway! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

oooohh :) HB1


----------



## SEA34

Happy 22 weeks to me :)
Happy 20 weeks to TripleB & hb1 

My movements all still really low down, and at all the recent scans I've had, shes been hiding low down and curled up xx


----------



## TripleB

Are you due New Years Eve Sea?! 

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! On to my next question... anyone had a few drops of colostrum yet? Noticed it today when I was changing, very very weird! xxx


----------



## SEA34

Yes by my dates but the 30th by my 12 week scan which is what I'm going by.

No colostrum for me yet I'm just covered in red marks (like insect bites) doctor didn't think it was anything to worry about but took some blood anyway x


----------



## MissyMojo

i leak a clear oily liquid atm :???


----------



## TripleB

That's the stuff Jo, Dr Google told me it was early colostrum. Glad I'm not alone! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Have a great scan H! Mine is tomorrow - eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls glad to see all is well with all.

Gotta go docs this morning with Noel, he got a small pea lump and pain in his man bits !!

Dont think its anything serious but he such a wuss and wont go on his own. 

AFM, nothing much to report, 6 days to 20 week scan eek and im soooooooo nervous

Have a great day all and thinking of all you with scans today and over weekend.

H i still reckon girl for you (cant remember if I said boy)!!


----------



## Tulip

Good luck to Noel - my workmate's husband had the same about a month ago and it came to nowt x


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats triple and hb1 on 20 weeks from yesterday
Hope you scan goes well today hb1 :D
Fluffy hope everything is ok with Noel at the docs

Its 40days today until im due :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## fluffyblue

Docs reckon its a trapped nerve he gotta have spinal xray and physio. Have given anti-inflammatories (sp). Nothing major and he gotta lose weight.


----------



## MadamRose

glad its nothing major fluffy :D


----------



## hb1

Well - back from the scan - we think we are having a little boy!! :blue: :cloud9: she didn't seem totally sure but 80% is pretty much there!!

She couldn't get a good measurement of the heart as I had a cherry coke in an effort to make sure we had movement in order to get the sex and got a little too much movement!! so I am going back in 2 weeks for another scan - so not all bad.

Everything else looked totally fine :)

hx


----------



## hb1

Ps Glad Noel didn't have bad news at the dr Flufffy :)

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww glad all is well hopefully they will be able to confirm the sex at that scan :D


----------



## hb1

I another 2 weeks everything will be clearer again :)


----------



## TripleB

Yay- great news hb1 - was is amazing to see how much its changed? Any pics?

Ooooh so your (probably) having a boy - maybe I'm having a girl then (I'm sure we are going to have one of each between us!)

Great that you'll get another chance to see him again in a few weeks.

xxx


----------



## hb1

I know - when she said "if I can't get a good picture this time I'll have to call you back" I was secretly hoping she wouldn't!!

Will get my pics scanned in and post them over the weekend :)

hx


----------



## fluffyblue

I think its a boy if she 80% - lets hope so as boys catching up !!

I wanted to buy summat today for junior but still havent got the nerve to, wish i could just buy something.

My MIL bought me a snowsuit the other day but i made her leave it at hers and ive got my pram on Baby Plan at Mothecare but I just darent have anything in house yet, am I normal :-(


----------



## MissyMojo

hey ladies :) 
H - whoo for "maybe" :blue:
Fluffy - glad everything seems ok
Due - not long left for you now!

afm - im spending!!!!!!!! i got HIP grant come thru so spent 90 on baby clothes on mothercare, and im now looking for a good deal on a swing, looking for a nuetral one is harder than i thought,


----------



## hb1

Just been chasing a blue tit around the house - luckily got it out before it hurt itself!!

Are you supersticious Fluffy? 

I'm not so have a few items but if it would stress you out may as well keep things out of the house - maybe earmark a few items and start buying when you feel more comfortable.


hx


----------



## MadamRose

Im off to labour ward for 7 ladies as my waters may have broke. But really unsure never been here before. Dont feel like im in labour. If im not but they have gone i will just be given antibiotic. Hope its nothing or somethign that can be sorted with antiiotics
Quite worried.


----------



## wish2bmama

yay hb! Maybe a boy!!! :D

Fluff, I know how you feel. I have not purchased anything for the baby yet. But I do seem to be okay with people giving me baby gifts. I'm just way to nervious.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: due - hope its not chloe making an arrival. and they can help you out n stop it - if its not too much gone - :hug:

i am buying like mad tonight - amazon is my friend!


----------



## wish2bmama

:hugs: Due!! I so hope all is okay. Hope they can stop it xx


----------



## KimmyB

Due hope everythings ok, keep us updated :hugs:
Jo you sound just like me! I got my HIP grant paid in on Wednesday so dragged hubby to mothercare and mamas and papas for a spending spree. Managed to tick quite a lot off the list inc...
*Mobile for cot
*Milk dispenser pots for inside bottles
*More scratch mits
*Natural sponge
*10 bibs :/
*Nail scissors/clippers and brush etc.
*Baby on board bear
*3 more towels
*Pair of pre-walker sneakers (so cute!)
*Knitted blanket from mamas and papas (was a bit of a splurge at £36 but absolutely gorgeous for the pram)
Then from amazon I ordered Davina's pre and post natal work out dvds and "What to expect the Frist year book" Got enough left over to buy the BT 150 baby monitor. So don't think I've done too badly with it. 

Oh and...3rd tri for me today :wohoo:


----------



## MissyMojo

hip grant got me

12 sleepsuits
10 bibs
5 pairs of socks
12 muslin squares
a snowsuit
£83 - mothercare

a gorgeous neutral swing and a bath support from amazon £55

which means i £50 left to spend! so looking on Peacocks for a pink coming home outfit and a blue coming home outfit


----------



## MadamRose

Im gonna get a lady on the forum to update she isnt normally one of us but will give her the link i will text her what i know and get her to update.

DH's aunt is on her way she will be 20mins ish as dont want me getting bus. I spoke to my mum who cant give me a lift becuase she is on ngiths and shes worried me by saying its how her labour started. 
And now im unsure if im getting period like pains or if its me imagining it becuase im worried


----------



## fluffyblue

Due keeping my fingers crossed its not anything like that.
xxxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Due so sorry you're so worried, perfectly understandable though. You will be in the best place very soon and they will take good care of you.

Sounds like we did well with the HIP grant then, £190 does go a long way really.


----------



## MissyMojo

it does when u find bargins - the swing was only £40 on amazon, looked elsewhere for a neutral swing and it was giving me £80+


----------



## MadamRose

watch out for posts of someone called wriggley she is going to update you all


----------



## MissyMojo

ok hunni - you take care :hug:


----------



## KimmyB

Ok hun will do, good luck xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

this is the swing i have purchased :)
 



Attached Files:







swing!.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TripleB

Thinking of you due, sure everything will be ok :hugs:

Great buys Jo! I want to shop too fluffy but have to wait for scan (don't want to jinx it now!)

I'm off to see family for the weekend, have a good one ladies.

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

good luck Due x


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck Due xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Nice swing Jo :thumbsup: I've also found it difficult finding neutral things (I know we're having a boy but don't buy into the whole gender/colour thing and prefer the neutral stuff shilst he's still tiny - his nursery is also neutral) I got a nice bouncer from mothercare, think its the "please look after me" range.


----------



## KimmyB

PS.Will be thinking of you Due x


----------



## MissyMojo

mothercare are stopping the please look after me range :cry: my moses bedding is please look after me - but my cot bedding is gonna have to be something else

can i ask u girls to vote here for me - i need help, team :yellow: is hard!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/401858-please-help-pick-outfits.html


----------



## KimmyB

Aw no! My moses basket is please look after me aswell, oh and the baby bath! It is a nice neautral range. The other neutral ranges I've got bits and pieces from are Mamas and Papas "Once upon a time" and "Millie and Boris". I've just voted on your poll :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

mothercares new neutral range is still nice - but not as cute!

https://www.mothercare.com/b/443980...031&mcb=core&rh=n:44398031,n:435192031&page=1


----------



## KimmyB

What's it called? I can't get on the link.


----------



## MissyMojo

precious bear


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Phillippa honey. Hope it's not Chloe putting in an early appearance - but if it is, she is in VERY good shape and pretty much cooked. Lots of hugs.

(Also I can't wait to hear from Wriggley, she's great :D )

xx


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Due - good luck :flower:

hxxxx


----------



## Wriggley

hi all i know none of you know me but Due#1-2010 asked me to update you all :)


*UPDATE*

Due#1-2010 - got to hospital and had urine tested - which showed something called keton which normally shows up when someone has not eaten anything for a week so they are a bit concerned about that.

She has had an internal which showed that shes got a server water infection which was what caused the gush - 

shes got to have something to eat and drink and they are going to reassess her in 1 hour.

mainly concerned about the keton thing at the moment.


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for the update Wriggley x


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks for the update Wriggley


----------



## Wriggley

*UPDATE*

Phillippa was sent home at 12:30.

The Ketone level was still really high after eating so a midwife is going to go round hers today to recheck the level.


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks for updating wriggley, and thanks for all the support ladies
I was ment to be seen by the community midwife by 2pm today. I rang the hospital and expalined this hadn't happened and was given the numbers to get hold of them. Well now the community midwive is too busy so i will be seen by them tomorrow, with the hope the ketons are not showing.
They midwives are baffled after eating the food they gave me and waiting for them to get into my system how the levels didnt go down. On antibiotics for the urine infection so hpefully that will settle that side of things down too. 
And at least Chloe wants to cook for a bit longer yet, she must be comfy in there, she just likes scaring her mummy and daddy


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetie, hope the community mw has better news for you when u see her tomoz xx sending hugs x


----------



## wish2bmama

:hugs: Due!


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks everyone i hope to be able to give you good news tomorrow :flower:


----------



## hb1

Glad you're back home Due :flower: fxd for tomorrow.

hx


----------



## Tulip

Hope the levels look better tomorrow, P. Chloe seems happy enough, at least xx

My 4D scan was amazing, I am so in love! Pics in my journal, will post them in here in the morning xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Looked at the pics Tulip, he is just adorable! I love the pics!

afm, I just felt the baby kick!! It feels like pop rocks in my uterus! YAY!!!!


----------



## Tulip

YAY for movement, Wish!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

whhoooo :) 

im not a happy bunny :( hubbys broken my laptop


----------



## hb1

Pants Jo :(

Yey W2B!! :)

We still can't find a boys name we're both totally happy with - only one is Oliver at the mo!

hx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi H - guess what, we are on Oliver too !!

We have picked Oliver Samuel x


----------



## debgreasby

Awwww such a cute name:)


----------



## hb1

How funny :) great minds hey!


----------



## Tulip

I luuuurve Oliver but hubby majorly dislikes (thinks it's posh!!) so it's off the list. Wouldn't work quite so well with the surname either, so....

Anywho, here be pics :D Poser or what?? :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_31a.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2









BABYBOND_32a.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2









BABYBOND_33a.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Beadette

Oliver is my boys name too! Along with George! love it xxx


----------



## hb1

He's even smiling in the 3rd one - v cute!

I like Sebastian too but oh thinks that's too posh - men eh!!

George is cute too :)


----------



## TripleB

Hey girls. Back from by weekend away. It was nice apart from puking all over the deck of the boat on the way to the Isle of Wight yesterday! I'm not really a boat person but thought I would be ok - nope, pregnancy and seasickness is a lethal combo! Just about managed to hold it in on the way back today! Baby was jumping around for most of it too, which is cute but not helping the sickness!

Glad Chloe is staying put for now due, hope you get good care from your MW.

Yay for movements W2B! It's the lovebug saying I'm ok in here Mummy! How have you been feeling in yourself the last few days?

I love Oliver too but hubby didn't like a boy at school called that so refuses to consider it! Funny what things put us off a name!

George is cool too Beadette - not sure it would be a good choice for us though - our surname is Best!!!

Loving those piccies Nic, cutie-pie putting on a show as usual?!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, cute names picked out there, and so strange that a few people have chosen the same, great minds and all that! Our 2 faves so far are Archie Lee and Seth Lee.
Louise how awful about the sicky incident on the boat, sounds like baby enjoyed the crossing though :D
Nic how cute is your little man?! I love the 3rd one, such a poser :cloud9:
Hope you all have a nice bank hol :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Oh Neen, Oliver goes so well with your surname! And yours Fluffy! I'm looking at Jacob, Samuel and Joshua at the mo. 

Poor you Louise, hope you had a good time apart from the vom... x

Jo, if David broke the lappy, you get priority on the PC ;)

Thanks for all the cutey comments... I do think he is quite cute myself :D Little monster hid from my cousin the MW today when she copped a professional feel of my belly. Then as soon as she left he kicked right off and has been giving me Braxtons ever since :haha:


----------



## Beadette

Hmmm I'm actually loving the name Seth now! LOL

You know i'm going to end up with a girl now because I cannot think of any girls names that I love. Just lots of boys names x


----------



## hb1

Most likely - I was the other way round - loads of girls names - Scarlett, Angharad, Ebony, Imogen, Eleri, Briony, Amber but no boys names!!

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Hi everyone sorry i didnt update yesterday, but the ketons were nowhere to be seen. The midwife who saw me yesterday went as far to say that she thinks it may have been the hospitals test with it being the same twice even after eating.
Well she cheaked Chloe over again, and did whole anenatal check just so she could say she did the works and i was shocked when she said that im 1/5 engaged, i know its not much but its a step in the right direction im so happy


----------



## MissyMojo

phew no more ketones :)

and 1/5 engaged oooooohhhhhhh :)

i've just ordered my pushchair - and my coming home outfit!


----------



## MadamRose

Yay for the pushchair and coming home outfit :D 

I caint beleive i only have 5weeks 2 days until im due :D


----------



## Vinushka

good to hear that everything is going ok Due, also lovely scan pics Tulip ^^. I'm stuck on the sofa now because I did way too much housework yesterday and my hips have totally seized up. I can't believe how little time there is to go either, I have still got to get the crib from the baby shop when they call to say it's arrived, and then I won't be in my new house till the week little guy is due. So disorganised!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless, i know most people dont want it but you might go just a little over your dates to give you time to be 100% organised. I know i cant beleive how fast its coming round. However i can feel it startin to drag now, im about ready to have my LO in my arms


----------



## Vinushka

I'm more likely to be early as my daughter was 2 weeks early and I'm told this one is going to be a big bouncy boy. He's already set off one panic at 34 weeks... not panicking though, nope, not even a little bit.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hiya girls

Love the pics Nic specially the one with his little pointy finger sooooo cute.

We have now decided Oliver Samual or Samual Oliver !!

I like George too Neen but Noel didnt like it and Triple yes can you imagine with the surname you have lol.

AFM I got a backache, not a really painful crampy backache but a muscle ache - went to Asda before and was in pain :-(

2 days till my scan and i am BRICKING IT !!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww, yes i was in a panic the other day.
Lost my mucus plug this morning too, but im not to worried as i know they can reform and i know its common after you have had internal exams which i had to have on friday, and wasnt as much as some say they can be. Just another sign she is slowly getting ready.
I made my hips sieze up yesterday as was on my birthing ball a bit too much :haha: im so desprate not to go over i was tryign to help her get lower and must have been bouncing and rocking on it for almost 2 hours constantly :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Im sure the scan will be fine fluffy :hugs:
And dam for the back ache, its prob your ligaments deciding to play up. and i know it dam hurts


----------



## fluffyblue

Due - Glad your feeling better lets hope thats the last of it now and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy

Jo you are SO organised how do you do it, I havent even got a colour scheme yet !

Vinushka - sorry your feeling unwell lets hope its not long for you either !!


----------



## fluffyblue

I know I havent really had any problems whatsoever just my back is so sore dont really wanna take anything so MIL bringing me a hot water bottle


----------



## MadamRose

fluffyblue said:


> Due - Glad your feeling better lets hope thats the last of it now and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy
> 
> Jo you are SO organised how do you do it, I havent even got a colour scheme yet !
> 
> Vinushka - sorry your feeling unwell lets hope its not long for you either !!

Most def hope its the end of all the panics :haha: until its actually really time to have her. As you also get your hopes up that they are on the way and makes it feel longer away :haha: Its gonna be sods law and i will go 2 weeks over or something :dohh:


----------



## MissyMojo

fluffy, im a bored stay at home incubator and deliveries to cyprus take 4-6 weeks, so need to order well in advance to get anythin, 

:hugs: to all the girlies feeling rotten xxxxxx


----------



## TripleB

Hubby just felt baby move - just happened to be resting his hand on my bump when baby whacked me with its biggest kick yet! 6 days until my scan, nerves kicking in but can't wait to see LO again. Am stiff as a board this evening, been decorating, shopping, washing, ironing and cooking all day!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Sounds like a busy day Louise! Yey for DH feeling baby :wohoo: We had a right carry on trying to get my DH to feel - baby would just not perform for him at first! :dohh:
Due - Glad all is well, hope the hips are feeling better now :haha:
:hugs: to everyone feeling under the weather. I know how you feel, my bank hol plans were scuppered when I woke up with a lovely headache and feeling more tired than when I went to bed! Feeling much better now, had a nice soak and slathered on the Palmers. Anyone else having an outbreak of stretch marks? I've not got a single one on bump but my bum and tops of legs are COVERED! My body is totally ruined but LO if definitely worth it :D


----------



## MadamRose

Im sure the scan will go really well triple :D And :yipee: for DH feeling baby kick :D

Im also quite bored now, i dont find there is much to do especially now im getting so big and needed to run for a pee every two seconds :blush: Oh the joys


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi all!
sorry I have been mia, DH and I went away at a spa and resort for a few days. It was really romantic! We just got home and are now getting ready for our scan in a bit! Hope all goes well with it! I'll catch up later! 

Hope everyone is well! :flower:


----------



## fluffyblue

OH my its my 20 week scan in less than 4 hours and im soooooo nervous - didnt sleep really well just kept having recurring dreams not bad ones nor even about baby !!

Noels coming with me so at least im not alone dont think i would go otherwise.

Hope baby behaves so I dont need to go back.

Have a good day all xxxxxx


----------



## TripleB

Good luck fluffy! Hope your scan went well W2B. 5 days and counting for me! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck at your scan Fluffy xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hope all is well at your scan hunni xxx

how are we all??? sending :hugs: to everyone


----------



## wish2bmama

Due, hope your hips are doing better! That is scary about the plug, but good to know they can grow back :)

Fluff, hope your scan went well!

Triple, :dance: for OH feeling the baby move! That's wonderful!

Afm, I am on team.. :blue:!!!! :happydance: :dance: DH thought he got it on video.. but he was out of focus :haha:


----------



## TripleB

Congrats W2B! The boys are making a comeback! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Great news W2B x


----------



## fluffyblue

Well im back and all appears well. All measurements normal and everything appears in working order. She didnt go over tomuch just told me all appears "perfect"

Gotta go back in the morning to discuss my "birth plans" etc.

Just one area of concern, I have a posteria placenta - low which is showing some cause for concern. 75% of cases they move on their own and they want to scan me again at 36 weeks but i have scans every two weeks from 28 weeks anyway with my other consultant so im not too worried. Just no lifting, exercise or sex which suits me down to the ground lol.

Feel really poorly now got a dicky tum and feel sick - think its just the anti-climax !


----------



## Beadette

Fluffy I'm so glad everything was perfect at the scan! Xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Glad everything went well Fluffy - and that you've got lots more scans planned for reassurance. I am soooooo confused about this placenta thing - It though posterior was best? xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Glad everything went perfect Fluff! I too am not really sure on the placenta either, but I am very glad you get more scans too see the progress x


----------



## fluffyblue

I dont know about it all I know is it can and will almost definately move, they cant be too worried if they arent gonna check for it again till 36 weeks !

I just gotta be careful in what I do but dont we do that when we are pregnant anyway!

I seem to remember something like this when I had Laura but it didnt cause a problem, and im seeing both consultants tomorrow and Monday so m sure between them they will have a plan xx


----------



## MadamRose

W2B congrats on your little boy :D
Fluffy im glad your scan went well :D

Im due in just 5 weeks :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: I cant beleive its so close, Chloe could arrive in just 2 weeks time full term and a max of 7 weeks :shock:


----------



## wish2bmama

This is the only picture we got, but it's worth a thousand words to us!
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MadamRose

Its a nice pic W2B :D they do always mean loads i treausre Chloe's


----------



## TripleB

That is the cutest little scan pic W2B! Lovebug looks very cosy in there!

You're right fluffy, they are obviously not concerned so you don't need to worry.

Due the countdown to Chloe is on!

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

TripleB said:


> That is the cutest little scan pic W2B! Lovebug looks very cosy in there!
> 
> You're right fluffy, they are obviously not concerned so you don't need to worry.
> 
> Due the countdown to Chloe is on!
> 
> xxx

It most certianly is haha but it feels liek its gonna be the longest part to :dohh:


----------



## TripleB

You never know - the wait might not be as long as you think! Can't wait to see pics of her! xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Heres mine :flower:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

He was lying on his head !!
 



Attached Files:







S7301766a.JPG
File size: 181 KB
Views: 3









S7301767a.JPG
File size: 161.9 KB
Views: 1









S7301768a.JPG
File size: 178.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hb1

Glad all is well for you Fluffy :happydance:

Congrats W2B :yipee:

:dance: happy days TripleB for oh feeling lo :)

Finish line is in sight Due :)

AFM - working hard and swollen ankles but the main thing is little Oliver is ok :) - also Tulip - please could you update me as blue when you next do the front page? 

hx


----------



## MadamRose

that doesnt look to comfy fluffy 
Yes i can see the finsh line but feel like a snail getting there :rofl:


----------



## fluffyblue

Aww W2B lovely pic, I love all of mine even from blob to now !!

Due 5 weeks and counting - I reckon she gonna come earlier than due date !


----------



## fluffyblue

I had to lie on my side to get a view of kidneys and bladder and I dont think he wanted to go back into position !


----------



## MadamRose

fluffyblue said:


> Aww W2B lovely pic, I love all of mine even from blob to now !!
> 
> Due 5 weeks and counting - I reckon she gonna come earlier than due date !

:haha: i hope your correct :D i want to follow the family trend and be early i said about 37 weeks would be nice. But its up to here at the end of the day.

I will be wanted labour dust for 37weeks :haha:


----------



## Tulip

LoL great pic Fluff I've got an identical one of Munch from 16w!

H I will certainly update Oliver tmrw on my day off and contrast to W2B on team blue! Come on boys!

Jo, how are you and Nudger doing? Did the rain arrive? x


----------



## Tulip

Oh and eeeeek Due! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

we're good nic - yes there was rain!!! 15 mins of rain and thunder and it was delish!! i sat out in it - was amazing!

nudgers doing some funny rolling stuff - makes me feel like theres no room in there- altho i know there is!


----------



## MadamRose

Its only 2 weeks but at the same time sayign 2 weeks until 37weeks feels like a life time :haha: i think with knowing i could go 2 weeks over as well thats what makes it not so nice


----------



## MadamRose

I just posted my new bump pic in PAL bump pic thread :D


----------



## TripleB

You've got a little acrobat there Fluffy, are you getting lots of kicks?

Boo for swollen ankles hb1, is your MW keeping an eye on you for that? I did notice my wedding ring seems a bit tighter today...

I think Chloe might be early too. I'm hoping for a late baby - push the distance between Christmas and baby's birthday!

Glad you got some rain Jo - sunny here for once!

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes its diffrent in that way, im glad everyone thinks she is going to e early :D any reasons ladies?

I can understand why you want yours to be late triple. However one of my nephews was due end of feb, and he decided he wanted to see in christmas and arrived on 22nd dec


----------



## TripleB

Not sure why due, just have a feeling she's nearly ready - especially if it's a family trait!

My birthday is 7th Jan and I hate it, the further away from Christmas the better!

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know everyone who has their birtday near christmas hates it. Mines June i love it as its half way between the 2.
I really hope she does i will trying to give her a helping hand from 37weeks :rofl:
Im guessing she will be 1 or 2/5 hoping for the 2nd as that means she progressed from last time :D


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls just a bit of an update not sure if you knew Lauraperrysan aka Laura Perry on FB, she had her little man Dawson this morning, she had 6 miscarriages before Dawson and it was heartbreaking every time to see. He came on his due date and its such an inspiration to me - she had a blood clotting issue too so it brings it home.

As for me, im off to see my consultant at 9.15 to talk about my section etc, so excited may get a date today wohooooo xx

Have a great day girls xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Sort of Triple tends to be the flutters - when im sat in certain positions I get the boot but mainly lots of wriggling feelings, i am larger stature lol ie fat !!!

I would love a christmas baby albeit that would mean he would be early so maybe not but my birthday is Jan 10th so that may be our section date !


----------



## Tulip

I've sent her a message on FB, so exciting! Thanks for letting us know babes, and good luck today xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hope things go well today fluffy, glad you have been inspuired :D let us know if you get your section date.
Just found out my homebirth visit is gonna be tomorrow. Wanted it to be today really as now OH cant be there as is at work. But at least it means it will e with my normal midwife. However bit annoyed they can't ring me with an actual time tomorrow. ive just been told it will be between 12 and 5pm and can i please stay at home from 12 until they have been :wacko:


----------



## debgreasby

:happydance: for Laura x


----------



## blondee

Hi Ladies!!

How are you all? So sorry for the radio silence - i ended up spending the whole of august in the UK and had an amazing time catching up with family and enjoying the cool weather! I did my last lot of UK shopping too, so i am feeling pretty much ready. 

Had first antenatal class yesterday, but still managed to feel like a fraud as everyone just looked so much more pregnant than me! :dohh: 

I have suddenly gained loads of weight (prob all the yummy english food...) and am now 21lb above my starting weight. Yikes. How are you guys getting on? Please tell me you are gaining too! A lady last night was also 30 weeks and said she had so far gained 2lb and had had no morning sickness (this made me want to throw up). Am now on a serious healthy eating campaign!

How about stretch marks?? In some lights i think i have some, but then the next day i can't find them. Am being ultra generous with the bio oil on the off chance it works. How are you guys doing with them?

Right, i'd better go and try to get the apartment straight - have to find room for all these lovely baby things!!

Hope you are all having a good day.

Love,

Michelle X

EDIT: P.s. Tulip - i am Team blue but am still yellow on the front page - does that make us even-stevens with the pinks??


----------



## wish2bmama

G'morning ladies!

Hope you get a date today Fluffy!

Due, sorry dh can't be at the homebirth apt tomorrow. That sure is a long time to be home for the mw! 5 hours? It's almost like waiting for a new dishwasher!

:dance: yay for Laura!

Blondee, I have gained 5lbs and I'm only 17w2d!! Needless to say.. I have stretch marks.. But DH saw them and call them love marks :) He's so sweet. 

afm, I have started to have REALLY scary dreams now... Last night was pretty bad. Dh and I were locked in this house and this killer with glowing eyes was running us around the house trying to kill us and the baby. :help: Scary.. Hope they aren't that scary anymore!


----------



## Tulip

Haha I think that makes it a 3-way tie Michelle - 11 all! I still need to stalk the people that don't post in here much so it may yet change.

No stretchies for me yet. Mum didnt have any so FXd it stays that way!

MW was fantastic, I luuurve her (it's the one who booked me in and got our extra scan, she suffered NND of her daughter due to abnormality). We had a long chat about when Munch arrives it'll be happy and sad because we'll be thinking about Rubes and 'what if'. We're both v on the same wavelength in thinking we lost our girls for a reason - her so that she can support angel mummies better and me for Ruby's folic legacy and saving her little bro.

I mentioned HB and she said oh we LOVE home births! Outlined the discomfort-relief TENS, pool and hypno, they only carry little cylinders of G&A so none until 7cm dilated. She is v supportive of hypno and is probably going to become a practitioner when she starts her staged retirement in a year or so. She is actually excited about my hypno homebirth, I sooooo hope she delivers my little boy!

Currently enjoying a late lunch - three slices of toast, a jam doughnut and some grapes :D


----------



## MissyMojo

oooohh nic sounds like your mw is a winner :) 

im just on packing my hospital bags!! eek!!! 

my boots order arrived 1 month after ordering!


----------



## Louise-H'08

When should you start packing a hospital bag?

I haven't even got one yet?


----------



## MissyMojo

i have no idea when best to start lol, but i just got a big order of stuff delivered from boots and figured, why unpack it into cuboards - i can just put it in the bags now - and then once i started i couldnt stop lol


----------



## fluffyblue

Crikey Jo i see what you mean about ordering early 1 month for a delivery !!

As for me im well PISSED off what a complete waste of time the registrar was this morning.

I arrived was seen on time by this Chinese lady who could hardly speak English. She didnt even run through yesterdays scan, she read all my notes then proceeded to write exactly what was on one page of my notes to another page of my notes word for word. I explained about my shared care and she didnt even read that bit, but funnily enough as soon as I mentioned Prof Quenby her ears pricked up and I had dates for my 28 week, 32 week, 36 week scan and my GTT date !

She said Prof Quenby would do my 24 week scan and to discuss my birth options with her but they dont usually give a date till at least 28 weeks which is understandable. 

I asked about the scan and she just said "yeah seems fine". 

She said Placenta was low but again reassured me that as I was being scanned so many times between now and then they would be able to detect if there was an issue but to be ready for birth any time after 36 weeks.

So overall a WASTE OF F****N TIME but at least I see a real doc on Monday lol !!

Nic - love u can have your home birth, I couldnt cope with anything like that, Noel has OCD in cleaning and just couldnt hack it !!


----------



## fluffyblue

AND love the 11 11 11 pink, blue and yellow!!!


----------



## blondee

Great news about the home birth, Nic. Your MW sounds like a star!! I am with Fluffy tho, i will def be aiming for the hospital. Neither me nor DH are avid cleaners, but still, i like the idea of being near big machines and drugs etc as i am a total chicken!

Fluffy - you wanna ask what the point of your apt with the registrar was! Crikey, she sounds like a real chocolate teapot. I bet you came out feeling very frustrated.

Missy - i love the fact that your bag is packed! At our antenatal last night the nurse said to def do it by 36 weeks but as soon as we got home DH was like 'right, pack your bag please and let me know where it is'. He makes me laugh! He also made some joke about me having a Louis Vuitton holdall to pack it all in - i wish that part wasn't a joke!! hehehe!

MX


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: Kev has OCD in cleaning too, but fishing any turds out of the birth pool will give him something to do other than pacing :rofl: We'll have plastic sheets and inco pads all over the place, I don't anticipate much mess that can't be shoved in a bin bag. Just need to really believe in my hypno now, had some good feedback from people that I actually know who relaxed properly and didn't need drugs :)

Currently demolishing fish n chips which I picked up on the way home from hairdressers :D


----------



## KimmyB

Great news about the brill MW and home birth Tulip! And the fish and chips sound yum (make my jaket tatie seem rubbish now :()
Michelle I can join you on the weight front, I'm currently at 11st 3lb and was between 9st and 9 1/2 stone pre-pregnancy. I also have stretch marks all over my bum and the back of my thighs...sigh!


----------



## Tulip

I was somewhere between 8.5 and 9st, am now just over 10. Lost weight in 1st tri but averaging 1.5lb a week at the moment...


----------



## KimmyB

Also I'm getting a double chin!! What the hell! My face just looks so round! I feel fat and ugly most of the time :( but my little man is so worth it :) Nic you've done really well on the weight gain!


----------



## Tulip

It seems to be picking up though, and I just cant control the chocolate urge! Though I am sitting here eating a punnet of grapes for a change!


----------



## KimmyB

Oh that chocolate urge is a killer, I'm just trying to satisfy myself with a yoghurt...Not going to work :nope:


----------



## Tulip

I think it's boredom-eating at work thats the problem!


----------



## KimmyB

I'm a sucker for sweeties at the moment aswell, jellies are yum!


----------



## MissyMojo

i weigh less than i did when i got preg - but the weight is catching up again

was 10st4 @ bfp, 9st at 16w, now i'm 9st8 @ 29w, 

had a panic stations moment this eveing while out with friends - got up from the table to go to ladies and realised the back of my skirt was all wet - got in a flap, then when i get to ladies my rational mind kicked in - my underwear wasnt wet and the damp patch was halfway down the skirt :dohh: - so the conclusion is - i have sweaty arse n legs - leather seating in cyprus - :nope:!


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: Poor Jo!


----------



## blondee

Oh Jo! How stressful was that?? And all along it was just sweat! hehehehe! I am a complete sweaty mess now that i am back. I think i have to acclimatise (spell?) myself all over again. I literally have a think layer of sweat all over me - a nice vision for you ladies! :haha: You are doing soooo well on the weight front, i am totally jealous!!

I met a lovely american friend for (decaf) coffee earlier and told her i was upset at gaining 21lb and she laughed her head off - she gained 60lb with her first and 50lb with her second!! She is a total gym bunny too, so i know she did not spend 9 months eating cake! :haha: i guess we are all different...

Eating when you are bored is a killer - i get that too. I also try to be good with low fat yoghurts and have now even taken to buying the ones that are fake bad stuff (i.e. fat free choc mousse style yoghurt!). I sit there eating them like they are gold dust :blush: Have been good and made a huge fat free veg soup/stew that me and DH are demolishing for lunch every day. I suppose i just need to be sensible... 

Have a great evening ladies!!

X X X


----------



## MadamRose

Louise-H'08 said:


> When should you start packing a hospital bag?
> 
> I haven't even got one yet?

You can start packing it whenever but they say try to have everything ready for about 36weeks. Even though some things e.g toothbrush ect you can put in until you actually go into labour. befor i actually packed my bag (hoping i wont need it as want a Homebirth) i got a few diffrent bits each week when i was shoppin e.g mat pads ect. 

I was awake at stupid o'clock this morning :haha: so excited about my HB visit 

I didnt sleep well last night either, i was having BH all night, and they were keeping me awake and i tossed and turned all night :(


----------



## MadamRose

I just had my homebirth visit, all very positive i can have my homebirth anyday from and including the 15th sept. Got a scan booked in for the 21st september as they do like to do a scan if they can to check babys size ect. In my area they dont ring the equipment round until your actually in labour. Im really excited about it all now Its scary to think that in as little as 12 days i will be allowed Chloe at home which means i will be full term Least i wasnt kept waiting too long. The midwife was really positive about it all. And only spoke aout the negatives becuase she had to other than that she made the whole thing really positive. A big change to say only 2 months back she was completly against it.
Also she said baby is 2/5 yay def going in the right direction :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

wahoooo for a positive Homebirth visit!! and your 35 weeks!! i hadnt noticed - til now - eek!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes 35weeks +2 so only 12 days until i can have a homebirth and am full term :D


----------



## MissyMojo

:happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Ive just noticed ive gone off veg again. its strange as i was liek this at the start of my pregnancy, and morning sickness feelign also been back for the last few days


----------



## MissyMojo

weird ....

i just want to sleep - today had to clean out 3 of my cuboards and re-wash everything in them as ants had decided they wanted to move in - some crumbs left behind when cleaning and poof the ant population of cyprus move in.

im soo shattered now! i should be pegging laundry out - but my back aches n me feet are like puddins so i think sofa and easties might be a better plan


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless ya, i hope you have sorted out the ants now and they get the message. yes im starting to get really tired and fed up.
I did loads of cleaning this morning as im starting to nest. And now i wanna rearange all the cupboards but atm im refraning as other wise OH would never find aything in the kitchen. nowing me i will end up being able to refrain no longer tomrrow or something :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

i keep trying to nest - i knwo that sounds really odd - i keep starting a job then find myself sweating like an idiot or panting cos i get so hot, that i take a break which turns into a nap - or a cold bath - which turns into a nap - and nothing much gets done!!!

hubby has the weekend off tho - so i think im going to utulize him! i cant wait for summer to be over here - i think i'mm gonna send the rest of Cyprus summer to england for a few weeks!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes that would be nice the weatehr here is nice at the moment but its menna turn horible next week i would like some of the nice weather please. its just night time i have a problem with when its hot.

Yes recently on many days ive been having a nap, so i went for becuase iw as tired and some i tried to stay away and then feel asleep :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

well easties is about to start on BFBS so im gona go watch it xx

catch u girls 2moro i'll b going to bed after im goosed (is 8:30 here)


----------



## eclipse

Well it will be confirmed in about a week or so but with my undercover ultrasound, it looks like I'm on team PINK! So I'm breaking the even score! HAHAHA


----------



## Tulip

:dohh:

:rofl: congratulations hon! xx


----------



## hb1

Yey!!! - a little girl :happydance:

Congrats :)

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

:happydance: Congrats Eclipse!!


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Eclipse! :wohoo:


----------



## fluffyblue

Oh come on girls we need another boy to even out the scores again lol

Congrats Eclipse girls are wonderful xxxxx

My nephew is 1 next week and im being brave and going round to SIL in a bit to go through some of his old stuff, she got a Moses basket and loads of bedding he never used - clothes etc - secretly cant wait !!


----------



## hb1

My nephews 1st bday and christening is this weekend - I too am inheriting lots of boys stuff - v exciting!! :)


----------



## Tulip

I'm counting on Vinushka to even out the scores :D


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats Eclipse
Aww its nice when you can gain things off other people babys use things so quicky they dont have time to get wrexked.


----------



## TripleB

Congrats Eclipse, I'm so torn about finding out or not on Monday! Trying...to...stay...strong...!

Been to the rugby at Twickenham today and I broke my pledge! Bought the cutest little England sleepsuit! Suppose it's for a boy really but even if it's a girl she'll be forced to like rugby! Bought 0-3 months so should be the perfect size for the Six Nations in February. It's sooooooo adorable! Also got 2 packs of nappies and my free changing bag from Boots - it feels good to shop!

xxx


----------



## eclipse

This girl thing is really going to throw me off though....we originally wanted another boy but have grown to be happy either way. The problem is that I have tons of boy stuff between my son and my nephew and NO girl stuff AT ALL. Our last girl born into the family is 7 now....:rofl: And I must find not pink stuff, too. LOL 

But no counting the official chickens until they are hatched, this is all a theory after all :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Mate I have been dreaming about Drazic and Simba all night... It's now 6am here and I'm wide awake, gagging for news :D


----------



## MissyMojo

im the same i keep checking my phone, my FB and Her journal for news! simba sure is taking her sweet time!!!!!

Morning all - im goosed - i hate sleeping on the wrong side of the bed!!!

went to a pool parrty yest and Hubby got drunk so as our bed is against the wall i gave him my side so if he needed to throw up he didnt need to climp over me. which meant my feet wernt raised i didnt have my pillows and couldnt hang over the side of the bed like i usually do - dont ask how its comfy - but it is! so i tossed and turned and tossed some more - i think it was 3 am before i got to sleep - i left pool party at 9:30 so i could get some sleeep!!


----------



## Mizze

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/407290-drazic-labour-page-1-baby-here.html

Am so delighted - I mc'd a week or so after Drazic last time so I remember her from then when we should both have been in the June thread. So delighted to see her here when I rejoined and to know now that she has delivered safely!!! :wohoo:

Mizze xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm soo over the moon for Drazic too - we became firm friends ttc and post mmc :) feels soo good to know her baby is here safe and not long til mine :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls

What fantastic news on Katie and a beautiful name to, bit poo about the C section but hey its worth it for the end product.

As for me, well managed to get my cot and bits on baby plan today, got a cot, underbed drawer, changing topper to go on cot and all his bedding so together with my pram pretty much it !

I also got 4 bags of clothes etc of off sis in law, all sorted now into 0-3, 3-6, 6-9 etc and all bagged or put in drawers, got a brand new moses basket, bedding and stand also got a new bouncy/vibrating chair so am well chuffed, still hard t believe im gonna have a wee man to put in there but feel a little braver now !

My big girl is back at school tomorrow and starting Year 5 she so grown up :-(

Hope all and everyone is ok and having a good weekend xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

wow fluffy you got a lot done today :happydance:

bless your lil girl x i loved year 5 :D


----------



## debgreasby

Whoooooooooooop :)


----------



## debgreasby

Fluffy - i had a dream you were having a girl last night ........ you posted on here about your scans being wrong lol


----------



## fluffyblue

My god id be in trouble if I was lol but u neva know til they are here lol !


----------



## TripleB

That all sounds awesome fluffy, well done you (big step huh?). :rofl: at your dream Deb, it does happen! xxx


----------



## TripleB

SCAN DAY - eeeeeek!

Baby was pretty quiet yesterday and I was starting to panic. Panic over as he/she kept me awake all night kicking away! That's the first time I've felt it at night - I hope this isn't bad habits creeping in early little one!

Will update later with scan news - its not until 3.30pm.

Happy Monday everyone.

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls

TribleB everything will b just fine :) - get used to night time kicking - babies are supposed to be most active between 8pm and 1 am = mine is more like 10pm and 3am!


----------



## MadamRose

Triple im sure the scan will be jsut fine :D 

i went to parent education course yesterday with DH all about active birth, pain management and early parenting. Now im scaredd abouu the birth i knew it wouldn't be long. The way shw described some of the pain sounds awful but im glad she was honest some of the pain sounds horrible but worth it. I just wanna meet Chloe now.
I've got exactly 1month/30days until due date Its mad to think its now just 9days until im term :D 
How is everyone?


----------



## KimmyB

Yey for scan day Louise! Good luck! Not that you'll need it. My little man is also super active at night - little monkey (I love it really!) xx


----------



## MadamRose

My LO is realyl active in the monring but early when im still asleep if DH works up and im asleep and he puts hands on my belly apparently Chloe is really actuve.


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls, hope you all had a nice weekend.

Had to see my little girl off to school this morning, house is SO quiet lol.

Off to see consultant again today im worried over slight headaches and blurred vision im getting dont think its baby related but wanna get em to check my BP, think it is my eyesight, hubby thinks im dehydrated which does make some sense as when i have a huge glass of water i do feel better !

Nothing else exciting to report !

Good luck Triple with scan today, all will be fine im sure xxx


----------



## TripleB

I'm back and everything is just perfect! We were in and out in 15 mins, baby behaved beautifully, all measurements were spot-on and we even got a wave and a few hiccups! Placenta is posterior and high and he/she is cephalic at the moment (these were my two stupid worries as I know they can change from here on in). I am so so happy! :cloud9:

Still on team yellow. I think it looks like a girl, hubby thinks boy - 18 weeks until we find out!

Hope you got on ok today fluffy.

Pic is in my avatar but here's another for good measure! 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







22 Week Scan.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hb1

Yey Triple !!! :happydance: so glad everything was good will LO :)

Enjoy the peace and quiet Fluffy :)

My LO is active at night too - I only know about it if when I do my regular middle of the night wake ups but I don't think it wakes me up - just doesn't help me drop off being all very exciting :)

Try not to think about the pain Due :hugs: edging ever closer - how exciting!! 

I am v tired ( surprisingly !!!!!!!! ) and not getting anywhere with the housework.

hx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls 

Glad everything is ok Triple scan pics are great.

Well here goes, after 3 hours wait and sitting beside every nationality going, one asian lady in a burkha had 8 yes 8 friends with her all in burkhas was mental ! I am not a racist but god I hate those things and specially when they dont have the respect to let the pregnant ladies sit down either - a midwife had to tell them to wait outside !

Anyway i have been put on a plan of a possible premature birth. I am being scanned at 24, 28, 32 and 36 weeks with 95% chance of him being delivered at 36 weeks due to my placenta position and blood clotting disorder. Baby is measuring fine but apparently its about now that IGUR develops and they want to keep an eye on me. 

Secondly I am a higher risk of "uterine arterry notching" which can result in premature birth so she is 99% certain I will be C-sectioned at Christmas !

Now bearing in mind this is only a symptom of APS but puts me at a higher risk of having a higher scale reading. I have a Artery Scan on 29th September and a follow up with Consultant on 4th October. 

So i am cacking my pants ! I may have it I may not who knows, Part of me just wants to say forget it and leave me alone and part of me wants the scan I am so scared. I asked why me, she said its not that there is any evidence that you have what we are saying is Professor Quenby likes to do this as part of the "plan" for women who are on Clexane.

So from this I have gathered that it may happen or it may not, just like I could have been a high risk for Downs but i wasnt (does that make sense) but its just more worry !

Why me :-(


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetheart - the next 20ish weeks are going to be scary and stressfull but at least they are keeping a lovely close eye on you, so they can be ready for any event - sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Crikey fluffy, that's a lot you've had to take in today. Sounds like they are taking the cautious approach which unfortunately would make anyone worry but at least you are getting proper care. Your little boy is a fighter (has been from the start) and I've got every confidence you'll have him in your arms with a cheeky smile on his face at the time he's destined to appear. :hugs: xxx


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: fluffy .... at least they have a "plan"


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Fluffy - like the other ladies say - at least you will be monitored.

hx


----------



## Beadette

Hugs to you Fluffy - what a stressful day you've had! I echo wha he others say about them having a plan but I know ou probably feel like it's one thing after another so I'm sending you big fat loves x x x


----------



## Tulip

Heather the girls are right, they've got it all under control babes xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks girls, I know its only a maybe that there is something wrong but its just another wait and another worry I know it will all be worth it but its so hard.

I can cope with the placental problems because I can impact that by resting not lifting etc and actually would be pleased not to go beyond 36 weeks ! But its all the other worrying things. I know loads of girls get told these things everyday but its so hard when its you. The ironic thing is I know people who have had very serious clotting problems etc and not been offered this scan so why have i with a sceptical haemotologist been told this.

I just want to get to 24 weeks then at least i know any day week hour beyond that they will do what they can for him. I know i seem like im talking worse case scenario but i feel like that at the min, doesnt help with Noel asking me if im ok every 5 mins and when do I think he should ask for bloody paternity leave, I snapped before and told him anytime in the next fucking 15 weeks !! I know I shouldnt but it feels like pants !

One good thing is Rachel my miscarriage midwife has given me her mobile number to ring anytime of day and she has said I can go up and see her and speak to the fetal medicine team at anytime if I need to x


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: heather xx


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: to you, Heather!


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: fluffy x


----------



## Louise-H'08

At least they're checking everything out for you Fluffy.
I'd rather have paranoid people taking care of me than anything else.

Hope you feel a little more relaxed soon.:hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Glad everything is well Triple
:hugs: fluffy sorry things arent what you hoped, but at least they are keeping an eye on you and baby, im sure everything will turn out fine x


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks girls I feel a little better today and bit more positive. 

My real life bump buddy rang me today she is 3 days behind me but she gotta have a stitch due to a short cervix so gues I feel lucky that mine is only a possibility x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes sometimes we have to look at the positives fluffy :hugs:

However on that im not one to talk at the moment. I keep crying and snapping at OH. I feel like baby should have been here 7months ago. So now i just want to hold Chloe in my arms to keep cryign that she isnt here yet. Even though at the same time i know she needs to stay in there longer


----------



## fluffyblue

Oh I know Due - Noel keeps coming out with pearls of wisdom and as much as i know he means well I dont think he really realises the implications of a premature baby. I can always remember the last month being the killer with me with my two - Ben specially as he was a poorly baby inside me so it felt like forever even though i was regularly monitored it just felt each day was a drag !

I know its hard but your 96% there !!


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks hun. And im sure your little one will hang on in there as lon as it can so he is not too ealy :hugs: look at baby micah and how early he was born and how well he is doing. And yes it must be hard for the men as they try to support us but never go through it in exactly the same way.
I think the fact everyone is expecting me to be ealty hasnt helped as now im set im gonna be early iykwim


----------



## Tulip

Micah is indeed an inspiration, bless him. For those who dont follow Mandie's Prem thread, he's now off CPAP for a few hours every day :D


----------



## KimmyB

Aw great news about Micah, tough little guy :) x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls very quiet in here, those Spring ladies will be catching up !

well today i worked from home and I havent stopped eating this is what I have had

Breakfast - 1 Toasted Muffin, 1 Toasted Hot cross bun, bowl of Rice Krispies

Snack - Picnic chocolate bar, bag of crisps and a small sausage roll.

Snack - Orange

Lunch - Pot Noodle and a Cup Cake

Snack - 2 Toasted Hot Cross Buns

Im a pig and I havent even had dinner yet !

I think I need to get back out on the road soon lol !


----------



## debgreasby

OMG i want some toasted muffins!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

Lol Deb they are mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm specially with loads of butter


----------



## MadamRose

Im so happy ive got to 36 weeks just one more week until im term and 4until im due. Ive put my new bump pics on the the PAL bump thread 

Me and DH went shopping today and ELC had a sale on and couldnt resit buying some things for Chloe. We got her a learning teddy which is from 6months + and teaches them simple words like nose ect so cute. And some teaching cubes that you can play with stack and do loads of other thigns with. I can't wait until she us here now. ive put pics of the toys in the spoiler as they are big pics 

Brill news about Micah. 
How is everyones and their bumps doing?



Spoiler
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/TeachingBear.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Teachingblocks.jpg


----------



## debgreasby

Fluffy you are so mean!!


----------



## hb1

I went out for tea with my friend tonight - don't think I can do big dinners anymore - I felt soooooooo full afterwards!!

hx


----------



## blondee

hb1 said:


> I went out for tea with my friend tonight - don't think I can do big dinners anymore - I felt soooooooo full afterwards!!
> 
> hx

I totally get that!! I keep getting full so quickly :dohh: It really pees me off if i have spent ages cooking something nice or if we are in a restaurant :nope: I normally clean my plate! Small portions and snacks in between are the way ahead..............


----------



## Tulip

I suppose that's the bonus of having Munch so low - I can still eat shitloads. Can never do my trousers up, but I can at least eat :haha:

As for the Spring thread, there's a million mummies on there, it's getting out of hand!!! :dohh:


----------



## TripleB

I'm the same h, eat too much and regret it after. But then I'm still getting a bit of nausea which I need to eat to keep at bay - it's a balancing act!

Anyone else feel ready for maternity leave already? It's such a struggle to get up in the mornings, I'd like to stay at home and nest!

Got some major bargains yesterday when I went to the Avent factory for a meeting (I work for Philips who own Avent). Loads of stuff including changing bag, electric bottle warmer, breast pump and sterilizer all for £30! DH doesn't understand how exciting it is, I just wanted to open all the boxes and see it all, it was like Xmas!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Mate I am sooooo ready. Only 12 days at work in the remaining 4 weeks but it still feels like too much!


----------



## SEA34

My baby girl is viable, I can't believe I've made it :cloud9:

Not been on here in a while sorry if I've missed anything hope everyone is well.

xx


----------



## TripleB

Ooooooh 30-weeks today Nic! Three quarters of the way there! Hope those 4 weeks fly. 14 for me, 2 of which I'm on hols, bring it on!

Congrats SEA, fab news, major milestone!

xxx


----------



## SEA34

I'm not planning to start my maternity leave for 14 weeks, but have 5 weeks of leave to take so hoping to cut down to a four day week soon, I'm so tired and not sleeping at all


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Sea, that's brillant news! Taking leave to make a four day week has worked wonders for me (and a five-day week this week is really taking it's toll). I'm working 3-2-2-3 days in my remaining weeks, thankfully.


----------



## SEA34

Thanks girls, luckily we're on flexitime so I can do a short day if needed, can't wait to start having days off


----------



## MissyMojo

4 day week sounds like a plan sea - congrats on Vday:) and Nic happy 30 weeks :)

ive been up to Medcentre and gotten my iron tablets - lets see how i go - wonder if they'll stop me wanting to sleep all day every day? gutted i have to watch my milk intake with them tho - as milk is my craving!!


----------



## hb1

TripleB said:


> Ooooooh 30-weeks today Nic! Three quarters of the way there! Hope those 4 weeks fly. 14 for me, 2 of which I'm on hols, bring it on!
> 
> Congrats SEA, fab news, major milestone!
> 
> xxx

ooo - 2 weeks till we're viable Triple!!!!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

And 3 weeks for me toooooo H and Triple x


----------



## hb1

Yey!!! v exciting!

Got my recall scan tomorrow - can't wait to see little Oliver again :)

hx


----------



## TripleB

Can't wait for v-day, one day before my holiday too!

Hope it goes well tomorrow h - and that Oliver hasn't turned into Olivia!

Got a cream pramsuit in BabyGap today, I am LOVING baby shopping!

xxx


----------



## hannah76

hi ladies... checking in to say :hi:

i'm feeling tiiiiiired too! i'm struggling to get through the days, and have started counting down the 10 weeks that i have to make it through until mat leave! it can't come soon enough... 

anyone else find they have restless legs? i've had it since first tri if i get tired at night, but now i have it most days much earlier. it feels like i have discomfort in my legs and i have to shake or stretch them to make the feeling go away... for like 2 seconds then its back :( 

glad to hear all are well!


----------



## fluffyblue

Thinking of you today H xx

As for me, well im not coping very well, im going through the paranoia stage. I had an awful nights sleep as didnt feel bubs move, I got up at 3am with the doppler and found him straight away. I am having all sorts of thoughts and its driving me nuts.

I just wish the next 3 weeks would hurry up because that is when I will relax and start enjoying it. I never thought this stage would be so difficult all I wanna do is stay at home and cry - sorry to be such a wus bag xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Congats on viablity sea :D 

I can't beleive its only 5days until im full term just can't wait to get there now, then me and OH will be doing everything we can to try and get baby out even though im not being too hopeful it will work. I'm finding its really starting to drag now :( i just want her here. Knowing my luck she will make me go the whole 2 weeks over :(


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: fluffy - I think PAL mummies are programmed to get past one milestone and start worrrying about the next one. I know I have said 1) I'll stop worrying when I see a heartbeat - nope, 2)I'll stop worrying if our 12-week scan is ok - nope, 3) I'll stop worrying when our combined screening is ok - nope, 4) I'll stop worrying if 20-week scan is ok - nope! Now I'm paranoid that by buying stuff and planning for baby I'm somehow jinxing it. Hope you're paranoia eases a little hun but don't worry about worrying (its out of your control).

Hope you get your early arrival due - any other signs?

Hope you're well hannah (apart from the tiredness and restless legs) - oh maternity leave... hurry up will you!

Looking forward to hearing Oliver news h!

I've been planning going-home outfits in my head and thinking about vests - how dull but bring-a-smile-to-your-face exciting at the same time!

xxx


----------



## Beadette

Ah you guys are getting so close now! It's amazing!! Really excited for you xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

TripleB said:


> :hugs: fluffy - I think PAL mummies are programmed to get past one milestone and start worrrying about the next one. I know I have said 1) I'll stop worrying when I see a heartbeat - nope, 2)I'll stop worrying if our 12-week scan is ok - nope, 3) I'll stop worrying when our combined screening is ok - nope, 4) I'll stop worrying if 20-week scan is ok - nope! Now I'm paranoid that by buying stuff and planning for baby I'm somehow jinxing it. Hope you're paranoia eases a little hun but don't worry about worrying (its out of your control).
> 
> Hope you get your early arrival due - any other signs?
> 
> Hope you're well hannah (apart from the tiredness and restless legs) - oh maternity leave... hurry up will you!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing Oliver news h!
> 
> I've been planning going-home outfits in my head and thinking about vests - how dull but bring-a-smile-to-your-face exciting at the same time!
> 
> xxx

Thats very true triple. I had my 12 week scan, then becuase i was 11weeks 6days kept worrying something would be wrong by the 20week scan ect. And it just kept happening. Even now when im so close to having her i still worry something will go wrong. Either before labour, or in labour or once she is here.

Ive had back ache for a day or so now but thats it. I will be doing lots of evication stuff once i get to 37weeks just hope it works. As knowing my luck it wont. I know its not long 5days until term, 3weeks 5days until due, but then when i think if i go over it could still be about 5weeks 3days it makes my heart sink i really dont want to have to wait that long.

Yes ive got chloes all in a hospital bag downstairs where im hoping to have her. Then if there were any probs i can just take them with us. If not OH can jsut take them out of the bag once we need to dress her.


----------



## TripleB

And I've got a feeling due that once they are born that's when the worrying really starts!

Backache is a good sign I think. My friend woke up at 38 weeks with awful backache. When it got so bad she went to the hospital it turns out it she was feeling contractions in her back rather than her bump and she was 5cm dilated. Her gorgeous little boy was born a few hours later! Sounds like you are all prepared. I will be starting my maternity leave at 36 weeks so I'm really hoping my little one doesn't put in an early appearance, I would like some time to nest!

Beadette - your first tri seems to be flying. Do you have another scan soon?

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

TripleB said:


> And I've got a feeling due that once they are born that's when the worrying really starts!
> 
> Backache is a good sign I think. My friend woke up at 38 weeks with awful backache. When it got so bad she went to the hospital it turns out it she was feeling contractions in her back rather than her bump and she was 5cm dilated. Her gorgeous little boy was born a few hours later! Sounds like you are all prepared. I will be starting my maternity leave at 36 weeks so I'm really hoping my little one doesn't put in an early appearance, I would like some time to nest!
> 
> Beadette - your first tri seems to be flying. Do you have another scan soon?
> 
> xxx

Yes ive been nesting loads, but its good as it keep me on my feet so gravity is helping get her lower :haha: 
I just think becuase everyone thinks im gonna be early she may have other ideas hope not though.
And yes im guessing i will worry loads once shes born. The 1st night i can see me setting my alarm to wake up every hour to check shes ok


----------



## KimmyB

Got to join you in the paranoia girls, I'm exactly the same with the milestones. I must admit that getting to viability stage did help a little but it still didn't ease the terriblt thoughts that I could still lose him despite the fact that he has a good chance of survival outside of the womb now. A few times it the worry has totally overwhelmed me and I've been on the verge of a panic attack. It's just terrifying but seems like its perfectly normal (especially for PAL mummies as Louise said) :hugs: all round x


----------



## MadamRose

KimmyB said:


> Got to join you in the paranoia girls, I'm exactly the same with the milestones. I must admit that getting to viability stage did help a little but it still didn't ease the terriblt thoughts that I could still lose him despite the fact that he has a good chance of survival outside of the womb now. A few times it the worry has totally overwhelmed me and I've been on the verge of a panic attack. It's just terrifying but seems like its perfectly normal (especially for PAL mummies as Louise said) :hugs: all round x

Yes we will definightly always worry more. As i said im almost term so the likelyhood of anything not being ok now is so slim and im still worried out of my mind at point.


----------



## fluffyblue

Think im coming down with something, i got a bit of a temp and i feel like pants, im aching and just wanna sleep. Im going docs at 6 tonight, i suffer with reflux disease and I think its flaring up feels like i swallowed a golf ball and its stuck :-


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hope you feel better soon fluffy :hugs:
Im just recovering from a really bad cold.


----------



## TripleB

Good idea to get to the docs fluffy - better safe than sorry. 

Has anyone else noticed that paracetamol is actually very effective when your body is a drug (not the illegal variety!) and alcohol-free zone? I used to swear by nurofen before I was pregnant and thought that paracetamol was rubbish. However when I had a cold a few weeks ago one paracetamol was really effective! Lord knows what a glass of wine would do to me now!

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i havnt noticed that tbh - but then when not preg and in uk, i usually take stronger meds for my cerebral palsy in winter - so i'm very accomstomed to strong strong painkillers, 


but im glad that paracetamol are working for you :D


----------



## MadamRose

Yes ive noticed paracetamol is working slightly better for me than normal becuase i cant take anything else. I think becuase your having nothing else to your body its suddenly pretty big once you do have it.


----------



## hb1

Well I'm back. Everything looks normal with Oliver except he has more amniotic fluid than average - they said not to worry at this stage and went through possible causes - big baby ( his measurements are all above average so a possibility ) , gestational diabetes ( also possible with me and my pcos ) through to nothing or actual problems with Oliver - so a little worried but trying to keep a lid on it. We've got another scan at 24 weeks and will go from there - fxd!!

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww at least things are good with Oliver and its good they are keeping their eyes on the water.
Glad you got to see your baby again.
If i havent had Chloe by the 21st september i get a scan, for my Home birth. I think its a bit of a silly date seeing as i can have a homebirth from 15th sept


----------



## KimmyB

Hope everythings ok H xx


----------



## TripleB

Must be a worry h but reassuring that Oliver is doing well. I'm sure the cause is something else and it's great they are keeping a close eye on you. Are you having a GTT? I'm supposed to have one at 28 weeks although haven't heard anything about a date yet.

More shopping for me today, I feel naughty but it's all baby stuff!

xxx


----------



## hb1

Thanks Ladies :)

Yes - my appointment was booked right at the start anyway.

It's hard not to worry tho - keeping up the hope that it's nothing....

hx


----------



## hannah76

fluffy and hb1, sorry you ladies are worrying and stressing... :hugs: wishing you continued health for your bubs!

i am well, just achey like i said... today i feel like my bump grew a couple of inches since i woke up this morning! maybe that's why its been so achey last night and today - i swear i am bigger!


----------



## MadamRose

I was never given a GTT in my area you are only given them if they think you need one i never got one. 4days until full term come on time speed up a little please


----------



## hb1

I think that as I have pcos I am at risk so automatically get the test anyway.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes if you need the test you will get it.
I didnt tell you ladies but i lost my mucus plug last night. I know it could still mean labour is a while away like 2-3 weeks but it was actually strecked with blood. And ive heard the bloody ones are often the ones that show labour is closer then just the mucus ones :D


----------



## Bluetomato

Afternoon!
I had a scan on Monday and found out we are having a little girl :cloud9: She was being a real fidget but my consultant had a good look at her and said shes very sure we have a little girlie in there :) Ive got my gtt text next friday, then getting a cardiac scan done the following Thursday. That scan always scares me most as it was at the scan that we found out that Erin had died :cry: just trying to think positive and hope and pray that our little girl is ok x


----------



## hb1

A little girl :happydance:, keeping my fingers for your scan :flower:

hx


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations bluetomato! Those girlies are upping the score again - Louise I'm counting on you for team blue! xx

H, glad Oliver is looking well I'm sure the fluid issue will turn out to be nothing - just more swimming room for him!


----------



## MadamRose

Blue congrats on your little girl :D i hope the next scan goes well for you :flower:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls hope we all having a good weekend.

Im still poorly, last year I was diagnosed with Stage 0 oesophagul cancer, (just pre-cancerous cells) my cells turned salmon pink in my oesophagus, I had laser surgery which was sucessful and have been on meds since. Its flaring up again, they dont think its the cells but my stomach is producing more acid now im pregnant and its killing me. Doc has given me some blockers and also this slimy drink i have to have its vile but it will stop any flare up or aggrivation of the cells I have horrific heartburn to the point it makes me sick. I feel so low and in pain at the min, im hoping in 48 hours the meds will work. Have to go see my specialist on Tuesday who will check the flare up im just praying its just heartburn due to bubs growing etc as I dont fancy doing it all again :-(

Apart from that baby is so active which I love im having a lazy day took Laura for her haircut my she so grown up, taking her shopping next week for some new clothes which I love she already picked these boots from New Look - she is 9 lol !


----------



## MadamRose

Aww sorry your not feeling good fluffy :hugs: hope everything is settling down when you see the specialist on tuesday. 
Im glad bubs is being nice and active :D and enjoy shopping next week :D


----------



## Tulip

Poor Heather darling :kiss: I hope you find some more comfort soon xxxx

Phillippa, forgot to say :wohoo: re your show! Come on then Chloe, show your face when you're ready :D


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> Poor Heather darling :kiss: I hope you find some more comfort soon xxxx
> 
> Phillippa, forgot to say :wohoo: re your show! Come on then Chloe, show your face when you're ready :D

Yes Chloe the sooner the better would def be nice, ive got a feeling shes a little too comfy in there


----------



## debgreasby

Mega huggles Fluffy x


----------



## Beadette

Hugs to Heather xxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

I think ive over done the nesting. Ive been doing loads all day and i think ive over stretched my back and done too much as hardly stopped. And since i have ive had a bad pain in my back. But i know its nothing else as its a constant pain.
Then my mum came round and i was stupid and moved loads of heavy boxes as we are doing a carboot tomorrow. I dont think i realised until after how heavy they were :dohh:


----------



## Tulip

Bad girl! Sit and rest please. You need to conserve your energy because you don't know how soon you'll need it ;)


----------



## Vinushka

:hi:

you should be resting due! Least that's what I keep getting told. Fluffy, hope you can get some sort of relief, though I have frequent ulcers and have been told I can't take some of my medicine I have zantac which is quite good.

37 weeks today... and I'm moving house tomorrow. I'm kind of annoyed at my parents, but not a lot cause they always do the same kind of stupid things, they're going on holiday for the next week even though they know I need help with moving and I could have the baby any day now. I'm just tired of people I guess, but I'm also at the point of just giving up and admitting they really don't give a crap. :shrug: I didn't even think they were being weird till someone pointed it out to me.

In fact, I hope my little guy shows up while they are away. I might even consider telling them if I'm feeling generous.

Now I gotta get back to my packing :cry:


----------



## Tulip

Oh sweetie, you are having a hard time :hug: Best of luck with the move xx


----------



## Vinushka

This is not a hard time, this is pretty normal :D I actually had my mum telling me about someone in the family who is also pregnant and she was like "did you know so and so was clinically depressed but she went off the pills" and when I told her I'd had depression since I was about 12 she told me I was being silly and I just got sad sometimes. :rofl: She also denied my 4-5 early miscarriages, and when i had my late one she decided to explain how my SiL had just had one and not even bothered to mention it to anyone.

The woman was just born in her own little world I figure. I can't argue with her though cause she's a bit funny since my brother died. 

</endmumrant>


----------



## Tulip

:shock:


----------



## Tulip

Sorry.... I just don't know what to say!


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> Bad girl! Sit and rest please. You need to conserve your energy because you don't know how soon you'll need it ;)

I did sit and rest in the end :haha:
Had to be up early this morning i was so tired. Was worth it though made quite a bit at the carboot so it will go towards Chloe :D Im hoping im gonna need that energy pretty soon i can't wait to meet her now. 



Vinushka said:


> :hi:
> 
> you should be resting due! Least that's what I keep getting told. Fluffy, hope you can get some sort of relief, though I have frequent ulcers and have been told I can't take some of my medicine I have zantac which is quite good.
> 
> 37 weeks today... and I'm moving house tomorrow. I'm kind of annoyed at my parents, but not a lot cause they always do the same kind of stupid things, they're going on holiday for the next week even though they know I need help with moving and I could have the baby any day now. I'm just tired of people I guess, but I'm also at the point of just giving up and admitting they really don't give a crap. :shrug: I didn't even think they were being weird till someone pointed it out to me.
> 
> In fact, I hope my little guy shows up while they are away. I might even consider telling them if I'm feeling generous.
> 
> Now I gotta get back to my packing :cry:

:hugs: hun, hope your feeling a bit better soon. My mum and dad are serpeated and both remarried. However my dad went away friday and is away for another week from today, and my mum goes away tomorrow until the 21st so i know just how your feeling. In a way it makes me want to have baby then as well.


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Vinushka, hope you have other support around you for the next few weeks.

Well I googled the amniotoc fluid thing yesterday and am worried - imagining the worst now :(

hx


----------



## Beadette

Step away from google HB! If you are worried I would ring MW with your concerns. She should be able to chat to you and reassure you hun xxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Believe me, H, google will drive you insane. Neen's right, see if you can have a chat with the MW xx


----------



## hb1

I know - it's stupid to google - the mw did go through the possibilities - she didn't mention increased risk of premature birth - anyway - we can't know anything till we have further scans - it's like any of these things - it's the not knowing that gets you. 

I swear I will leave google alone - thanks ladies

hx


----------



## hannah76

fluffy - big hugs :hugs:

due #1 - sounds like chloe might be coming soon... so exciting!!


----------



## Tulip

H, there are so many things that *could* increase the risk of an early birth that we're all at risk.... Chances are the MW didn't mention it because it hasn't been proven xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes HB def stay away from google, when i had the 20week scan and Chloe's bowel was lighter than it should be the person doing the scan explained it to me but i still googled it and it came up with increased risk of downs so i worried to the next appointment by which time it had sorted itself out.

Im full term this week roll on wednesday. I really hope she decided to come soon so fed up now. As i have nothing to focus on as i have done the carboot nw and compeltly got no more nesting to do. So now all i can do is think about is how long its gonna be til she shows her face


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: due, hope she doesn't keep you in suspense too much longer! I know it must be so frustrating towards the end but keep in mind that when she arrives is the time she's supposed to be here and it'll be more than worth the wait. You really are on the home stretch now!
HB hope you're feeling a little better today :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine x
How is everyone else? I've just got back from my first aquanatal class in 7 weeks and it was a killer! So stupid that they suspend the classes during the school hols. Planning on going on wednesday aswell as I've got the week off work. I could just have a nap now but going to motivate myself to clean up!!


----------



## fluffyblue

HB - Google is an enemy in pregnancy i have learnt !!

As for me - feeling better seeing my doc tomorrow re my throat etc.  Hoping i havent done any harm to bubs taking the meds but i did ring NHS direct and they said it was fine.

Feeling bit more human today still feel like the golfball stuck but managed to sleep last night. Had a worry this morning bubs was quiet and couldnt find HB got stressed and then he popped up !!


----------



## MadamRose

KimmyB said:


> :hugs: due, hope she doesn't keep you in suspense too much longer! I know it must be so frustrating towards the end but keep in mind that when she arrives is the time she's supposed to be here and it'll be more than worth the wait. You really are on the home stretch now!

Yes i know what you mean its just now im so close to term i know she could come at any point and makes me wish that day was then and there if that makes sense. in a way being so close is harder than being further away. 
I cant wait to get the 37weeks as will be trying all the sagfe evication techniques out there :haha:


----------



## hb1

ooo Due - we will have to have a sweepstake on Chloe's arrival date - sit back till then and pamper yourself.

Glad you got some sleep Fluffy - hope it eases soon.

I'm starting my aqua-natal on Saturday Kimmy - is it really tough - eeek!! am too unfit!! Hope you enjoy your week off :)

Thanks for the kind words ladies - am going to try and not stress - there really isn't anything I can do anyway

hx


----------



## MadamRose

I think the sweep stake would be quite funny, date and weight she will be :haha:

I was on my birthin ball today trying to help her engage more and didnt realise but was on it for 4hours other that to go to the loo and ive given myself back ache :dohh:


----------



## MissyMojo

https://expectnet.com/index.php?t=0 - use this site to create a sweepstake

heres mine - https://www.expectnet.com/games/NudgeryBoo


----------



## MadamRose

this is mine https://www.expectnet.com/games/babyrose6 

I will do your now :D


----------



## hb1

Did yours Due then went to do Jo's and did yours a 2nd time - arrrrggghhh!!


----------



## MadamRose

I was gonna say i really hope i dont carry until the 22nd nov :rofl: no one thinks ill go over yet :yipee: i wonder if baby agrees.


----------



## hb1

right - I keep entering on Jo's and it posts on Due's :shrug:

hx


----------



## MadamRose

hb1 said:


> right - I keep entering on Jo's and it posts on Due's :shrug:
> 
> hx

Close it competly down and then open it using Jo's link that should work.


----------



## MissyMojo

or try in the "jump to new game" search NudereyBoo


----------



## MadamRose

ive suddelny started to feel really poorly :( i keep going hot and cold, feel sick and have a headache :( just hoping it passes quickly


----------



## KimmyB

Hb - Aquanatal is great, I would recommend it to everyone! It is a huge workout (she worked us hard today) but I suppose it depends on how active you are at the moment. I'm not very active atall so that's probably why I feel it more. But at the same time you don't feel it whilst you're in the pool coz the water takes the weight of your bump. I hope you enjoy it :D


----------



## hb1

Done it :)

Thanks Kimmy - looking forward to it :)


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi all,
Well, DH has left. He deployed today :cry: I'm so sad right now. It was horrible comming home and seeing his towel in the bathroom still damp :sad2:

But I made sure I'd have baby things to focus on, my first ob apt with my new clinic is on wed. It's in a city where all of my friends live so I can have their support.

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Agiboma

:happydance: hi ladies

just though i would pop in :hi: and give an update to all our PAL cheerleaders so Micah is now a little over 4 pounds, we started breast feeding today and he is now waiting for a transfer to a hospital closer to home as he is now a level 2 and out of the NICU:thumbup:

best of all my little guy turned 2 months today :cloud9:

luv
micah and mandie


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Great news, Mandie! :hugs: He's adorable!!! Your ticker is amazing... 2 months old and 34+1!!! Awww... I'm so glad he's doing so well!!!


----------



## Tulip

Hey Wish, hope you're OK. Sending you much support and all the luck in the world to DH. You concentrate on that little lovebug, you hear? x

Happy 2 months to Micah! What a clever boy! Hope you're OK Mandie, you're doing a great job. Breastfeeding huh? Does it feel amazing to hold him so close? xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: wish2bmama - bloody army :cry: hope he rings you as soon as hes landed and u gt RnR dates soon 

abigoma - micah is looking FAB!!! xx 

afm - my washer is broke :cry: stupid machine - hoping next doors hubby can take a look at it.. or i'll have to find the money to buy a new one- and theyre not cheap over here


----------



## Agiboma

hi ladies

thanks all for the well wishes well breast feeding today was very funy, Micah was staring at me with his big eyes and my BIG BOOB in his face is was a sight :rofl: but i loved it when he latched it was really great, makes you fall in love all over again
tulip great pic LO looks so cute omg, cant wait to see pics
o recently started counselling for my anxiety and ppd and thatg is going well


----------



## MadamRose

Aww glad all is going well with you and Micah Agiboma. 

Wish2be sorry to hear about DH being deployed :hugs: and at least you have many people round you for support.

Im so excited im 37weeks tomorrow, i just want to get there now come on!!! i just hope today goes nice and fast s that i can get to tomorrow and start my eviction process


----------



## KimmyB

Great to hear you're both doing well Agiboma and Micah! Such a clever little man!
Wish sorry to hear about DH's deployment, I can't even begin to imagine how difficult it must be for you :hugs:
Jo hope your washer gets sorted soon, they're expensive enough over here so dread to think how much it'll cost you to replace yours.
How are you and Munch doing Nic?
And Louise *helloooooo?* Where are you lady?! Hope you're well and not too busy x


----------



## MissyMojo

kimmy - it'll cost about 600Euros for a new washer :S hope andrew (neighbour) can see whats up with it 2nite when he gets in frm wrk,


----------



## MadamRose

this is my sisters wishful guess on that pool

"girl 7 lbs 5 ozs 20 in Sep 15, 1:00 am" it would be very nice for that to be the case, i better get hoping and praying as i doubt it would happen


----------



## TripleB

Don't worry Kimmy I'm here and all is good with me. Silly busy at work again - less than 2 weeks until our holiday and trying to clear the decks!

:rofl: at "eviction process" due - tell me what works and I won't be trying that until I'm overdue!

Lovely to hear from you Agi - so wonderful that little Micah is going from strength to strength!

W2B, when will hubby be home again?

Jo - we just had to buy a new washing machine - ouch. Got hubby to install it to save another £100 just to put the damn thing in. He's not the greatest at DIY but it seems to work. Best to get sorted now - there's a lot of dirt washing coming our way!

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I dont know whether anything will work but i though its got to be worth a try and even if it dont work it may help pass the time :rofl:


----------



## TripleB

Due#1-2010 said:


> I dont know whether anything will work but i though its got to be worth a try and even if it dont work it may help pass the time :rofl:

I'll take a guess at which "eviction process" this involves! :rofl: !!!! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

No its not actually mainly i will be doing stuff while OH is at work. So it will be things like taking stupidly fast and long walks, eating pineapple ect.
I think the one your thinking of is my last resort :rofl:


----------



## TripleB

When I skimmed this quickly I read "talking stupidly fast" - thought to myself I've never heard of that one but if that's the case my LO will be arriving before Christmas :rofl: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

:rofl: i dont know if the walks work but some people swear by them they say their waters broke while they were walking or not long after they got back so you never know.


----------



## KimmyB

Woohoo for hol in 2 weeks Louise, bet you can't wait! And what better way to make your pregnancy fly by than spending it on hol :haha:
Jo that is just ridiculous for a washing machine! Ouchy! Fingers crossed its fixable hun!
My auntie's baby is due today, how exciting! No sign of little miss yet though. I'm on a cleaning mission today, shame the bloody weathers crap when I have loads of washing to dry! Think I should invest in a tumble drier...


----------



## MadamRose

KimmyB said:


> Woohoo for hol in 2 weeks Louise, bet you can't wait! And what better way to make your pregnancy fly by than spending it on hol :haha:
> Jo that is just ridiculous for a washing machine! Ouchy! Fingers crossed its fixable hun!
> My auntie's baby is due today, how exciting! No sign of little miss yet though. I'm on a cleaning mission today, shame the bloody weathers crap when I have loads of washing to dry! Think I should invest in a tumble drier...

im always tempted to get a tumbe drier but no where 2 put one, so we just have a laungry rack insdie for when its not nice, only problem is clothes on that take about 24hours to dry

I hope your anuties baby puts in an apperance soon :D


----------



## TripleB

I had the tumble dryer dilemma when buying our new washing machine. Decided against it in the end as I've managed this long without one, they are expensive on the electricty bill / bad for the environment and apart from towels I don't like the feeling of tumble-dried clothes (odd I know). I reserve the right to change my mind when knee-deep in dirty baby clothes! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

OMFG!!! 

Just had david on the phone asking me to ring his mother and sort her out before he washes his hands completly of them, 

we ordered our buggy to their house, as there was a great deal on it, but only online and they dont deliver to here - and asked his parents if they could send it on to us via PARCELFORCE - they said not a problem. they rang us 2 weeks ago ranting and raving about a company called PARCELS TO GO not being able to send to us at BFPO, so i said then thats because you need to use PARCELFORCE.

today his mam has been on the phone to David screaming and F-ing n Blinding about the buggy taking up her porch and hos the POST OFFICE wont send it! so he told her he'd get me to ring her to explain.

he rings me and hes p1ssed to say the least, how shes been talking to him, and giving him no respect and treating him like and idiot kid n not the 22 year old man he is. 

so ive rang her, and she starts asking if DHL will deliver it and why dont we have a proper postcode instead of BFPO .... FFS how many times does this woman need telling PARCEL FUCKING FORCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and that we're not in England so how the Fuck could we have "a proper postcode"


----------



## KimmyB

Oh dear Jo, what a nightmare. Such a pain in the arse when MILs don't effing listen!
The tumble dryer situation is also a lot to do with space, we couldn't fit one in our kitchen so would have to go down the cellar. Then theres the cost issue to consider...But my friend who had a november baby 2 years ago said she wouldn't be without hers. I duno, I'm still in 2 minds.


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry to hear of your dilemma missy.

My horoscope ealier said this, "A member of your family will soon do something that will make you proud" im prob reading into to much but i did wonder if it could mean that Chloe will arrive soon as this will def make me proud, also wondered what it means by soon? prob nothing to do with Chloe but you never know


----------



## fluffyblue

Afternoon ladies

Been to see doc thinks I have beginning of an ulcer got to have another fasting blood test in a week. They will just medication treat me at the min till babes is born. So no spicy food for me can have my curries just buttery ones !

I have a washer dryer and its CRAP so we are buying a normal dryer and sticking it in garage had one before we changed and it was brill.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hope things start to get better soon fluffy :hugs2:


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry to hear about the ulcer fluffy, booo to no spicy food!


----------



## fluffyblue

They are not as bad as they used to be he says there is alot of life medication you can take but its only a maybe at the min not a diagnosis so may just be chronic reflux again ! 

Gaviscon ought to do shares for me lol !


----------



## TripleB

That doesn't sound like fun fluffy - get gobbling those Gaviscon!

Grrrr to MIL Jo - keep calm hun (know its hard).

Might consider the dryer in the garage idea if it comes to it!

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

We dont have a garage so thats out of the window. some people over in october bumpkins are saying they got a feeling im gonna be the next to drop (i wish) coem on Chloe


----------



## wish2bmama

OH wow fluffy, I hope you feel better really soon :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Thank you ladies for your kind words :) You all are great to me and wonderful support! :kiss:

He will be home for leave around sometime in March when the baby is 1 month old. He called me last night when the plane stopped to refuel for 2 mins. He says I won't hear from him for a few days or even a week, but that little 2 min phone call just meant the world to me.

Baby boy is just the most wonderful company!! He wiggles and kicks and gives me the biggest smile xx


----------



## KimmyB

Aw that is so lovely Wish. You're such a brave lady x


----------



## TripleB

Oh wow W2B, I didn't realise he would be away until then :hugs:. Kimmy's right you're very brave but you have your lovely little boy to keep you company - and by the time hubby get's home you'll be in your routine he'll be bowled over by what an amazing Mummy you are! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Afternoon mummies :hi:

Wish, poor you, that is forever to be without Hubby. You are a v strong lady and will make him v proud :flower:

Jo, your MIL sounds like a bit of a mentalist, bless her. Hope you got the message through. 

We're OK, had a stressful couple of days at work, but have 2 off now. DH is away til Friday night. Munch has upped the battering-mummy stakes. Those of you on my FB will know he kicked right off in a meeting yesterday and scared the shit out of my colleague :haha: Today he elbowed me so hard in the middle of the office that I cried out in pain :rofl: Love him so much!

Big loves all round xxx


----------



## Tulip

And while we're on the subject of eviction I'm off to Holland & Barratt tomorrow in search of RLT. 

I wouldn't be surprised if walking set me off when the time arrives - it does give me plenty of BHs. There is ONE thing that would kickstart labour for me I think - we've not DTD since Feb, it'd probably shock my body into dropping the baby :D


----------



## Beadette

I can't wait (but will obviously) until you have munch! It will be amazing! Are you not dying for a bonk yet? Xxx


----------



## Tulip

Beadette said:


> I can't wait (but will obviously) until you have munch! It will be amazing! Are you not dying for a bonk yet? Xxx

Sometimes! But it's been so long we're kind of out of the habit. And still a bit scared of it setting something off :wacko: Give it five weeks and I'll be demanding a good servicing from the cervix-softening little swimmers :rofl:


----------



## hb1

Where to start!!!

:hugs: W2B - hope his deployment flies by :hugs:

Jo - sorry about MIL & your washer

Get well soon Fluffy :hugs:

Yey to sore ribs Tulip :happydance: cute little munch :)

Kimmy - wish I had your cleaning motivation!!

Agi - happy 2 months little Micah :) glad he's doing so well


hx


----------



## KimmyB

Tulip said:


> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait (but will obviously) until you have munch! It will be amazing! Are you not dying for a bonk yet? Xxx
> 
> Sometimes! But it's been so long we're kind of out of the habit. And still a bit scared of it setting something off :wacko: Give it five weeks and I'll be demanding a good servicing from the cervix-softening little swimmers :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: We're down to bonking once every couple of weeks now so the little swimmers will probably have the same effect on me :haha:


----------



## Tulip

Just been into town.... picked up packet from the post office.... bought a knitting mag... had some brekkie.... came home and realised I forgot the RLT :dohh: Just as well I don't need it til next week! PREGGO BRAIN!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey all 

:hugs:
woke up this morning - and i think my bumps dropped a bit .... i need the loo more, and no longer feel like nudger is living under my ribs! 
been to aquanatal this morning and on way back stopped into davids work to see if i had post ( all post goes to the MRS not houses out here) i got all excited when i saw parcels from www.favouritesweets.co.uk - hoped it was mine and the girls order - :nope: was davids order :( hopefuly mine comes soon.


----------



## MadamRose

Im so happy full term :yipee:
I can't beleive i've got here, the evication process can begin, even though not tonight as off to the cinema with a mate while OH is at work.

Im so happy to know i will have Chloe in a max of about 33days (that includes going over) and i can now have my homebirth if i dont need to be induced :D

My 37 weeks to celebrate
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/37weeks.jpg

Hope everyone else and their bumps are well :D


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls hope we are all well.

I managed to eat porridge this morning, the first hot thing since last week yayyyyyy!

I also am feeling baby higher which is weird as not feeling as much movement but guess my uterus has slightly grown giving him more room to play in its so nice though to feel those upper movements.

And dreams omg how weird dreams im having, Noel came home with some jam what a girl had work had made him the other day and now all I keep dreaming about is him having an affair with her - made me cry the other morning when i woke up and he is on the early shift this week so he is gone by the time I wake up and I had to text him to tell him i love him and his text back was "love you too babe but what have you broke"
Guess I dont tell him enough lol.

And still issues with Ben, got some abusive texts the other night - didnt answer them so dont know if it made it worse but the kids really got some issues - he has another silly EDL march planned for 9th october - pasted it all over Facebook so that up to him but im sure he will survive the outside world.

My scan has been moved to a day earlier so now got the UAD scan on 28th September at 9am so Noel cant come with me :-/

So my update done have a good day xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry to hear that noel cant come to the scan with you fluffy, but im glkad you managed to eat something hot. i see my MW soon i wonder if Chloe has engaged any more?


----------



## TripleB

Yay for eating hot food again fluffy! Will someone else come with you to your scan? I've also been feeling kicks higher up - beyond my belly button. Most are still low but ocassionally (s)he goes exploring!

My colleague keeps saying my bump seems lower and smaller today and its freaking me out! How can my bump have dropped at 23 weeks?! It might just be the clothes I'm wearing but the funny thing is that I thought to myself the other day that it seems a bit neater than before. Here's my latest bump pic, I know I'm being daft but tell me this looks ok for my stage:
 



Attached Files:







Bump2.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Megg33k

I think it looks perfect, and I stalk a lot of bump threads! :thumbup:


----------



## KimmyB

Mate that bump looks bloody perfect to me! With your growing uterus your bump is going to change shape so don't worry about it. It's a lovely bump.

Fluffy yey for porridge, I love porridge!


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls - im trying to stay calm n pateint - nudger hasnt been as wriggley as normal havent felt a kick since early hours so i've rang mw n she said to come up to med centre for 1, i've no idea how to fill the next 25 mins . . . .


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck Jo, I bet nudger is having a lazy day. Hope everything is fine :hugs: x


----------



## TripleB

Thanks girls - a stupid panic I know but you know how it is, the odd throw-away comment and it sends me into a spin. 

I'm sure everything is fine Jo (pot calling kettle here!) good luck :hugs:

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Louise your bump is absolutely gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Agreed Louise that bump is gorgeous and much higher than mine ever has been. I'm now convinced you're going to trash the figures and have a girl! Bump shape will change depending on bubs position, don't worry.

Jo, I hope Nudger's OK honey, I'll wait for updates on here and FB xxx


----------



## TripleB

I'm having girly thoughts too Nic. Trouble is I can't stop called it "he" - must try harder! xxx


----------



## Tulip

BABY BRAIN ALERT.
Went to the shop for bread, milk and juice.
Came back with bread, juice, biscuits, lemonade, RLT and and grit for the chickens.

Can anyone else spot my error?!


----------



## fluffyblue

Bloody hell Triple what a fab bump, I just look fat !.

Mine disappeared altogether the other day got me worried but then it came back later on lol. Might have to start breathing out a little bit lol x


----------



## MissyMojo

silly nic forgot the milk!!!!!

so went up to the mw for 1 - waited til 2 to be seen (in that time felt some tiny movements ) when i saw the mw she could feel some movements - thinks now nudger is just fidgeting and not doing rolls n spins n great big kicks, she said nudger doesnt seem to have much spare room and thinks its cos im so little, even tho my bump is big, so its something they'll keep an eye on. then nudger got the hiccups!! mw was happy with level of movement she could feel and ctg picked up - even tho i couldnt feel most of it, she asked me if i was feeling BH very often - i said not really - then she showed me the trace! ctg picked up loads of BH compared to the one i had a month ago - will take some pics for my journal!


----------



## Tulip

Seen the pics, what a difference! :shock:


----------



## MissyMojo

i couldnt even feel them!! its soo weird this pregnancy malarky!


----------



## TripleB

Glad all is well Jo - let's hope you have the same experience of real contractions - a little twinge and a few pushes will do nicely thanks! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed


----------



## hb1

Jo - glad all is well :)

Lovely bump Lou :) Only 1 week to V day and 2 weeks for Fluffs!! :happydance:


Sorry about Ben Fluffy :hugs:

Love the baby brain Nic :haha:

Think my sleeping is getting worse ( didn't think that was poss!! ) - woke up at 12.30 am Tue night/wed am and couldn't get to sleep ( had to work from home yesterday - no way was I driving 30 miles to work and then back after a full day!! ) then last night I woke up at 2.30am - and again couldn't drop back off - i am officially knackered!!!
hx


----------



## wish2bmama

So I am starting to think I will never be able to enjoy my pregnancy! UGHHHH

I spent the night in the hospital with horrilbe, horrible, god aweful pain in my left side. 3, yes 3, vials of morphine didn't even make a dent in the pain! Stupid nurses were telling me it might be preterm labor, then a stupid midwife said it was just ligament pain and to just take some tylinol!!!!! I was sooo angry! 

NO ONE would listen to me! I have PCOS and I know it was a blown cyst, I had one happen in the first trimester! They scaned baby and he is just fine, and also unaffected by the morphine. ARgH!! Well, at least I have changed docs and have a fab clinic now. First apt is monday :)


----------



## Tulip

OMG sweetie I hope you're feeling better. Hold tight Lovebug xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Lousie lovely bump
Glad everything was all right with baby missy, sometimes they just like to scare us, Chloe does it even now, and i don't know how with so little space im pretty sure she jsut doesnt move for a good few hours sometimes.

I had my appointment yesterday with MW, the temp MW was really nice, she said that baby is now 3/5 engaged :yipee: and baby seems happy and had a lovely heartbeat. Nothing else was really said, and because pregnancy is going well not booked in for another 2 weeks, so next appointment is on the 30th, just 6days before Chloe is due :D

Sorry to hear of the nightmate your having wishing, but glad all is well with baby :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls im feeling so emotional today - havent really been hormonal but the last couple of days i have cried even over the weather !!


----------



## TripleB

Glad everything is ok W2B despite the scare - wise move on the new doc!

Hope you had a better night last night hb1 - its no wonder sleep deprivation is a form of torture!

3/5! Go Chloe! I wonder if you'll make it to you next MW appointment due!

I know the feeling fluffy :hugs: - I have cried almost every day for the last week. Sometimes I don't know why I'm crying! The most ridiculous was when DH turned the TV off just as we got ito bed (as he always does) - for some reason the fact he didn't ask me if he could do it made me blub!

I'm off on a hen-do this weekend. Should be fun - hope I don't cry watching all my friends getting bladdered without me!

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

TripleB said:


> Glad everything is ok W2B despite the scare - wise move on the new doc!
> 
> Hope you had a better night last night hb1 - its no wonder sleep deprivation is a form of torture!
> 
> 3/5! Go Chloe! I wonder if you'll make it to you next MW appointment due!
> 
> I know the feeling fluffy :hugs: - I have cried almost every day for the last week. Sometimes I don't know why I'm crying! The most ridiculous was when DH turned the TV off just as we got ito bed (as he always does) - for some reason the fact he didn't ask me if he could do it made me blub!
> 
> I'm off on a hen-do this weekend. Should be fun - hope I don't cry watching all my friends getting bladdered without me!
> 
> xxx

Im hoping i dont, but atm i am thinking Chloe is just being stubborn now and is too comfy :haha: its lovely weather here so going to make thhe most of it and go for a nice long walk later, even if it dont help get her moving it passes some more time

I couldnt drink on my own hen do but everyone else go bladdered tbh i enjoyed myself just as much even without drinking :thumbup: hope you have a good time


----------



## SEA34

Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far. 

I've had a busy week had 25 week appointment all was good and am only measuring 26 weeks, finally got my Boots Club vouchers so got my free changing bag :) and the nursery furniture is coming on Tuesday (exicted). 

Due - did you go for your walk any signs yet? x


----------



## MadamRose

yes went for a walk i dont think the walk itseld did much but increased my BH. I had loss stools all of yesterday (sorry if tmi) and today im being horribley sick and cant eat (may be a sign may be a bug) i cant even take sips of water though as i just thrw straight back up :( which is a littl worrying so a call to hospital or NHS direct may be in order if it continues


----------



## hb1

gosh Due - v exciting - hope it's not a bug - try eating ice?


----------



## MadamRose

Never heard of eatin ice, i will give it a go. Im jsut a bit worried as other than the water that made me throw up again ive not drank anythin since about 10pm last night and i dont wanna get dehydrated


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: due

i have friends over from te uk for a week , so i'll catch u all up then :D xx


----------



## MadamRose

I've just decided to go with the mentality Chloe isnt going to show her face anytime soon that way i can't be disappointed. I'm just trying to keep active and keep my mind off the fact im pregnant. No too easy when i feel like an old lady, and have a scan tomorrow

Hope everyone and their bumps are doin well :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls how are we all did we have a good weekend, mine was completely boring as Noel was off on another planet somewhere and still is, cant be arsed with it at mo!

Due - any day now wohooooo ! Keep ur chin up hun soon have Chloe here x

As for me - nothing new to report - 8 days till my UAD scan and really nervous now x


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh well im now on the mind set i aint gonna have her until the 18th october (12days late) she is just to comfy.
Looking forward to my scan tomorrow not that i will be able to see much

Hope the UAD scan goes well :hugs: 
x


----------



## Tulip

Just got back from lovely cuddles with 10-week-old Adam, he is such a happy, handsome chap. I hope Munch is that laid back. And - BONUS - was handed 2 packs of maternity pants and three boxes of breast pads by Natalie as I left. I am a lucky girl :) Munch was kicking the crap out of poor Adam when he was asleep in my arms. Making sure he knows who's boss :haha:

Good mentality to have, Due, so you can't be disappointed (well, she could be 14 days late I suppose ;))

FXd Fluffy I'm sure it's going to be fine hon x


----------



## hb1

Have a good scan due, I bet it's like the first few weeks of being pg this bit - seems to take an eternity when the middle bit flew by!!

:hugs: fluffs - am sure Noel will come back to earth soon, try not to stress about the scan - easier said than done!! and you're viable next week too!!!! 

Ooo - Nic - lovely baby time cuddles - getting in the practice!! 

AFM - mixed bag still in the sleeping department - feel shattered but I have the bestest OH in the whole world - he's picking up more than the slack and looking after me :) Not long till my scan to check out my fluid on Thursday - at which point I'll be viable - so a mixed bag really!!

hx


----------



## fluffyblue

I got an "I love u" text and a "Sorry for being a boring old fart" text off Noel, lol it was his hangover which lasted till 7pm last night that racked me off more lol. But he is forgiven cant be mad at him for long.

Im sleeping well just not long enough once awake thats it, but have chronic heartburn which is kicking in very early morning :-(

AND...... ive made a decision im gonna make the effort and breastfeed - havent done it before with Ben and Laura but am gonna now !! Im excited hehe !


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies

I'm joining you in the knackered club hb and fluffy. Had a really nice weekend - enjoyed the hen-do, but so tired now! I left after the meal and before the clubbing - have to say I really didn't enjoy fighting my way out of a packed nightclub with a bump, I just wanted to get the little one out of there! 

Sounds like Noel has come around fluffy - its hard to stay mad at them isn't it, even then they deserve our wrath! My DH has been taking my hormonal mood swings on the chin.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow due - and you hb for later in the week. Countdown to v-day for us!

I'm going to have a manic week getting ready for holiday on Friday but boy will it be worth it!

xxx

PS. I've decided I'm having a girl - my colleague did the ring on a piece of hair over my bump thing and it came out pink. Just had a feeling over the weekend it's a girl in there too - hurry up 16 weeks and 3 days (god its scary to think of it that way!)


----------



## MadamRose

I get to see my baby again today :D i've got my scan to check her measurements for my HB im very excited even though i know i prob wont be able to see much as she will be so big.
I though i was going into labour last night. i was getting tightenings of my bump every 10mins for about 1hour when i was in bed then i feel asleep and woke up for a loo trip later and and nothing.
:haha: on the 14 days tulip i hope not they induce you no later than 12 days where i am so really hope im not waiting 14 days i think i would scream 
Hope everyone and their babies are doing well x


----------



## Tulip

Happy 30 weeks Hannah!
Happy 20 weeks eclipse & Wish!

Louise & H - eeeeeeeek almost viable! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Give Chloe a :hi: from us! xx


----------



## MadamRose

will do thanks, not til 1.30 but picking up my tens machine for the HB today 1st too so leaving a bit earlier so hopefully help pass the time


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Nic - almost!

Went to the docs this morning for my fit to fly letter and she went through the usual stuff. Everything fine and she gave me my letter. Luckily I have been home-monitoring my BP since the last time it was sky-high in the surgery. I have a very full record covering the last 6 weeks, taken every couple of days. This morning before I went to the surgery by BP was 128/77 (completely normal for me) - when the doc took it it was 160/110!!!!! She laughed and said she can tell I have white-coat syndrome because my heart was going like the clappers! Luckily, she took my reading and gave me the letter. I have to keep monitoring it at home though because I obviously have a problem when it comes to having it taken by a medical professional!

The kicks have been raised to a new level over the last few days. The seem to happen on opposite sides of my bump at the same time now - I'm guessing arms and legs together! Last night DH gave the bump a poke and it high-fived him right back! This morning I could see my bump move for the first time as it was kicking - love it!

Hope all is well with everyone this morning. 

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Actually seeing the kicks is my favourite thing in the world :cloud9: I completely switch off in meetings when he starts!!


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls hope we are well.

My kicks are getting more often still low but more often lol. Had a right thump last night off him though which took me by surprise. Noel doesnt like waiting for him to kick he said "ill come back when he is moving" I said to him talk to him and he might move, so theres Noel talking away, but baby didnt move - so gullable !!

I bought a cheap baby bath £4.00 and changing mat £5.00 at Asda today great to have as spares etc and even Noel getting motivated to paint the bedrooms now yipee !!!!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Good morning Ladies!

Wow, all the babies are kicking away! I can't wait to see them from the outside. Lovebug seems to be more and more active these days too. He actually kicked to the Katy Perry song 'cali girls' yesterday :haha:

Happy 20 weeks eclipse! and 30 weeks to hannah!

A little update on me: had my 20 week scan yesterday and proof of my baby's boyhood. :) He's doing really well, just huge! He's 13oz+! So next week they will test me for GD. They pain is gone now and the doc confrimed it was a burst cyst. And it looks like I have a few more in there, but they look okay for the moment. So all good on the Texas front!
 



Attached Files:







20weeks 1.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## fluffyblue

Im gutted :-(

We were due to be taking my mum and dad to Blackpool this weekend just for Friday and Saturday night but my mum isnt well. She has alzheimers and is really confused at the moment and on top of this has a sickness bug which means she cant keep the drugs she needs to take down.

Dad is really down as he is trying to look after her and really wanted to come and hes gutted to !!

It never rains but pours in my life !!


----------



## debgreasby

Aww hunni :( that really sucks. Hope the sickness bug gets better soon :(


----------



## hb1

Happy 20 weeks eclipse, happy 30 weeks Hannah!!

Loving the kicks too - oh loves them also.

Glad the scan was good W2B!! Hope the cysts aren't too bad :hugs:

How was the scan Due?

:hugs: Fluffy, my friends dad has alzeimers - he gets worse if he has an infection - sorry your plans are messed up.


hx


----------



## wish2bmama

aw fluffy :hugs: I hope the bug goes away really soon.


----------



## hannah76

the kicks are the best... especially now that she is running out of room, they are less like kicks and more like i can feel her roll over. i can always find a limb to poke and my baby and i play a game of i poke her elbow (or whatever) and she pokes me back :) so fun!!

fluffy - hope your mom feels better soon.


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls,

Jo's in hospital. She lost some of her plug yesterday and went in with contractions every 6 minutes. Nudger has had steriods and mummy's on a dextrose drip. She's still having back pain but she gets that with her palsy anyway so it's hard for her to know what her body is doing :shrug: Waters are intact though, so STAY PUT, Nudgery-boo. You're not coming out just yet. Thinking of you Jo xxxxx


----------



## Tulip

AFM I had another homebirth wobble yesterday and was told off by my cousin (the midwife) for panicking without good reason. It's got to that point where we've come so far, for something to go wrong now would destroy me. Love my little Munch :cloud9:


----------



## TripleB

Thinking of Jo and willing Nudger to stay put for a while yet.

:hugs: Nic, you can't help the wobbles at this stage but sounds like your cousin and midwife are right - Munch is doing brilliantly and so are you.

AFM - 2 days to holiday!

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you, Jo and Nudger! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Jo's lost the rest of her plug and her hindwaters so will stay in the main hosp on Cyprus until Nudger arrives. They'll try and keep him/her in til 34/35w.

Come on Nudger darling, hold on tight for us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

So, 2-3 weeks? I'm assuming we'll get our updates through you? Stay strong, Nudger... Its too early for you!


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls

Hope everything ok with Jo and Nudger will keep loggin on to see.

Im ok this morning, had a restless night about Mum and Dad, feel crap I cant do anything, I live Birmingham they live Blackburn so its hard to get the time to go up and spend time with them. Think im gonna take Monday off and go up.

Yes H she is worse when got a sickness bug because all the alzheimers drugs are not getting into her system so thats why she is "hyper" as dad calls it. Its worrying she is now going down the route of saying things like "i want to go home" I want to see my mum and dad etc things that are connected with the dementia. My dad is 70 although in good health is feeling pretty low.

I really dont know what to do apart from be there for them. I hate this side of my life its so complicated but yet im a coward sometimes and dont do the things I should as a daughter and sometimes it hits me really hard. I dont talk about it much, not that im embarrassed I just dont know what to do !

Feeling pretty crap today and to top it off Noel says im talking in my sleep about bubs coming early !


----------



## Tulip

I don't have her number Megg but will pull together all the info I can glean from her journal, FB and Sam.

Heather, my Gran has alzheimers and I'm ashamed to admit I saw her in the home for the first time in ages a few weeks ago. It's horrific, but there's precious little you can do apart from be there for her and especially for your dad xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I saw Sam's post after I asked. I think FB ate my subscription to Jo's journal again. It does that to me a lot! *sigh* Thank you!


----------



## wish2bmama

thinking of you Jo! Hold on little one!


----------



## MadamRose

Can was amazing I couldn't believe how big Chloe was not even all her head fitted in scan at once. Didn't get a pic but saw a lovely profile shot of the part of the head that's engaged she has a lovely little nose. Talk about falling in love :cloud9: everything e.g bloodflow and fluid amounts are good. I was shovcked however that her estimated weight is 8lb now so I hope she comes soon as don't fancy her being much bigger. She is quite over average which I'm shocked at as at 20week scan were all slightly under average. Can't wait to have homebirth now but would like her 2 come soon so she don't get much bigger!
Plus I'm 38weeks today :yipee:


----------



## MadamRose

Just seen thebpost about up really hope nudger holds on for her :hugs: x


----------



## debgreasby

Hugs to Jo and Nudger x


----------



## Beadette

Hugs to Jo and nudger! Thinking about them lots x


----------



## hb1

Oh god - I hope Jo's alright - praying for them.

hx


----------



## hannah76

hugs to jo and her baby!
also, sorry for the rough time you're going through, fluffy!
happy 38 weeks, due!

afm i'm still exhausted and willing the time to go by until my mat leave starts... i might not make it to 39 weeks. my husband thinks i won't make it past 37 weeks, but we'll see how things go. they might be moving my office to 5 mins down the road instead of 30 mins away on the other side of the city, so that might influence my decision!

i have my growth scan tomorrow and i can't wait to see my lil girl again!!!


----------



## MadamRose

hannah76 said:


> hugs to jo and her baby!
> also, sorry for the rough time you're going through, fluffy!
> happy 38 weeks, due!
> 
> afm i'm still exhausted and willing the time to go by until my mat leave starts... i might not make it to 39 weeks. my husband thinks i won't make it past 37 weeks, but we'll see how things go. they might be moving my office to 5 mins down the road instead of 30 mins away on the other side of the city, so that might influence my decision!
> 
> i have my growth scan tomorrow and i can't wait to see my lil girl again!!!

enjoy your scan :) 
Like you loads of people didn't think I was gonna carry until 37weeks and I'm still here at 38 with no real sign she wants to come yet x


----------



## SEA34

:hug: Thinking of you Jo. Hope Nudger stays put for a bit longer


----------



## MissyMojo

ok . so.... contractions have been stopped, bak ache is just that, back ache, but as ive lost some hind waters and my plug, im to stay in hospital in nicosia until i have nudger - who will be here by 35w at the lastest as theres a risk of infection,
david has spoilt me rotten and bout me a 400 euro laptop, and a dongle with 20 euro top up to keep me connected with the outside world and keeps brining teddies and sweets and snacks etc
nudger is measuring at 32w, by my workings im 31+5 so im happy nudger measurin on the bigger side :D weight is apx 3lb8


----------



## Tulip

She's staying in hospital in Nicosia but will be in here soon I think as David has brought her a laptop and dongle! Nudger will be here in the next 3 weeks due to infection risk. EEEK!

^^^ Cross-posted LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

urgh just realised how muh soaps im gonna miss - and F1!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww well at least the contractions have stopped for now :D i hope nudger decided it wants to spend the whole 3weesk in there. if Chloe decided to be a monkey you may even have you nudger before i do.
Im sure everyhting will be fine :hugs: hope you dont get too bored


----------



## TripleB

Good to hear from you Jo and well done hubby for getting you hooked up! Glad the contractions have stopped and you're being monitored, hopefully nudger will cooperate now and stay until he's called! Take care of yourself - I'm not much good on soaps but can keep you updated on the F1! xxx


----------



## hb1

Glad everything is stable Jo, and that you're reconnected to the world :)

Scan for me tomorrow - fxd for normal fluid levels

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Hope everything is ok tomorrow HB1


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw, your DH sounds soo sweet Jo. Glad everything is stable right now!

Hb, hope your scan goes really well!

Happy 38 weeks Due!!!

xx


----------



## TripleB

Good luck tomorrow h! Hope it's good news for you on v-day! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Fingers crossed H and Oliver xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I really wish Chloe would come now. Im pretty sure im gonna go overf now i dunno why but im really feeling liek that. Everyone else is so shocked that i havent had baby already. 
People keep telling me it will be the next day or to but nothing. To think it could still be another 26days :(
I aint even having any little signs


----------



## blondee

MissyMojo said:


> ok . so.... contractions have been stopped, bak ache is just that, back ache, but as ive lost some hind waters and my plug, im to stay in hospital in nicosia until i have nudger - who will be here by 35w at the lastest as theres a risk of infection,
> david has spoilt me rotten and bout me a 400 euro laptop, and a dongle with 20 euro top up to keep me connected with the outside world and keeps brining teddies and sweets and snacks etc
> nudger is measuring at 32w, by my workings im 31+5 so im happy nudger measurin on the bigger side :D weight is apx 3lb8

Wow Jo, i haven't been on in a while and return to this shocker! Nudger - behave for mummy please!!! I hope you are feeling ok and that you are not too bored in hospital. Hooray for the laptop and dongle!!! As much as you might be hating hospital you are in the best place.

Sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs:

The nurse at my lamazze class on monday had her baby at 30 weeks (she caught dengue fever and it kick started labour) and all was well, so if Nudger is really intent on meeting you then i am sure it'll be ok. My OH is off the island for 8 days so my parents are here on labour watch (a fortnight in the caribbean sounds lovely, but it is hurricane season so today is their first dry day!). I keep telling Spud to be good and keep on baking at least a few more weeks until Daddy is back and Mummy has had been able to get the house straight.

Take care of yourself Jo and keep us posted all the time, please.

A big hello to all you other ladies too. Sorry for going AWOL again, have been too dopey and lethargic to do much of late. Sleeping is getting very uncomfy so as much as i want a snooze i can't face getting in bed :wacko: But, the little guy is sooo worth it all.

Hope you are all well.

XX


----------



## debgreasby

Top tip... avoid the rest of civilisation till u had baby or you will want to murder someone.

"haven't you had that baby yet??" ... clearly not, dumbass!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes ive def had that start and its so annoying :dohh:


----------



## MissyMojo

morning girls, 
6:30 check and all seems gd, my pulse 113 my bp 121/71 nudger hb 150-155 (from what i i observed) i was in the middle of a good cry durng this check too . . i really miss being with david . . .

cant shower til this drip is stopped - but managed to get a body wash with a flannel in the sink - feel a bit more human, but would kill for a long hot soak in a bath - which i cat for infection .. so a shower would b gd, my hair is manky, i NEED to shave, and these damn beds are sooo bad my hips n lower bk are aching - which is also where i was feelin some contractions so im tryin to keep an aye on it, and not keep asking for paracetamol - just incase its more than back ache at any point .....


----------



## SEA34

Glad things are ok for now Jo, shame you're stuck in bed must be so frustrating. I watch EE so can keep you upto date if you like 

Happy V day to Triple 
Happy V day to h and hope all is well with your scan today

Just noticed I'm down to double figures yay and a bit scary x


----------



## fluffyblue

Awww Jo must be awful hope you get some comfort soon xx

Happy V Day H & Triple, 1 more week for me xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

drs did rounds happy all ok, took drip off and left canula in, want canula kept for another 24 - just in case - now taking tablet of 'ventinol'?? i think it is, to keep contrations away - makes me soo shaky but i can take shakey over contracting!


----------



## MadamRose

glad they think its ok to stop the drip :D hope the contractions stay away :hugs:
happy v-day h and triple x
I've got 13 days until due :D I will be in single figures from Monday :D


----------



## hb1

Back from scan - all ok - fluid seems to have gone down to normal so no more scans unless measurements go bananas. She could see that Oliver was swallowing as his bladder was visable - so happy!! and V day too!!

Happy v day Triple :)

:hugs: Jo - glad the drs are all happy with you - fxd the next 3 weeks are smooth and uneventful

Yey to double figures Sea!!

Not long till Vday for you Fluffy!!!

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

trace from 12 - 12:45 showed no contractions, plenty movements and gd heartbeat, dinner was edible which is something i spose x


----------



## Tulip

Yr doing brilliant Jo. Keep yer chin up babes xx

AFM I have zero energy and zero motivation after all that sorting yesterday. Need to go into town and post some things but it's soooo far and I can do it before MW tomorrow. Think I'll just slob around and maybe make it as far as the co-op for a loaf of bread :shrug: 

Munch seems to have plenty of energy though, he's all knees and elbows today.


----------



## TripleB

You're doing so well Jo (and Nudger) - keep it up!

Excellent news on the scan hb! And happy V-Day to us! V-minus-7 days for you fluffy!

Getting so close now due, hope you're taking lots of time to relax before Chloe's arrival.

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

You are doing great Jo! Glad to hear you could eat dinner, it must be a good hospital to have edible food.

Happy Vday Triple!!! And to Hb!!:happydance:

Afm.... I just heard from DH!!!!!! :happydance: :dance: !!! Finally! He called me for 9 mins and 45 seconds! I told him that Lovebug is doing well and we miss him very much. It was so good to hear his voice! I still have the smile on my face. :kiss:


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop for contact wish2bmama

im soo pissed off right now!!! have rang mrs to get english mw to ring me back to talk to me, cos right now i want to swear at the drs here - but they wouldnt have a fucking clue what im saying, [email protected]

had dif dr come round at 3:30 - telling me i havnt lost waters at all, ad i stay a few days and we'll see!!! wtf!!! i have lost, i havent lost, i ave lost, i havent lost ..... ake up your fuckng minds cos this stress isnt fuking good for me,

so everything is bk up in the air and im stressed to fuck!

theyve had me terrified my baby could come any day, then no later than 35 weeks then todays dr says no waters have gone and i may be home in a day or two!

i want to cry! :cry: fuck it i am crying and i dont care who sees or hears or if they ty to tell me not to - cos right now i need to


----------



## hb1

Have they scanned you Jo? - would that show for sure one way or the other? 

:hugs: so sorry you've been left back in the air - it's not fair at all

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

not since tuesday morning on admission - and water levels were "normal" at that point


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Jo! :hugs: What a mess! I think you should curse at them whether they know what you mean or not!


----------



## hb1

Demand another scan - drs giving you conflicting advice makes this necessary now


----------



## Tulip

Glad the scan went well H xx


----------



## MissyMojo

ive spoken to my usual mw from Dhekelia - shes gonna try n speak with hos for me and get some answers, if i have no answers tonight 1st thing im asking for another scan


----------



## blondee

Aw pants Jo. Mixed information makes you mistrust all of them. I agree, push for another scan and ask for two opinions. They shouldn't mess you around like this. Try not to stress, hun, although i know i would be fuming too.

X


----------



## MissyMojo

6:30 obs &#8211; my pulse 113, bp 121/71, all ok with nudger
8am obs &#8211; all ok with nudger drip removed and all anti B and ventinol( to prevent contractions now orally given)
At rounds asked how im feelin, any contractions or leakin &#8211; advised them no.
12noon &#8211; trace &#8211; no contrations detected, plenty movements and HB good
Rounds at 2 or 3pm ish - adivsed by different dr no loss of waters / pprom and im to stay &#8220; a few days &#8220; then see!!! Wtf!!! Cue my stressing out over mixed signal and feelin very confused,
3:30 obs &#8211; nudger Hb ok
Rang Alison Mw at 5 to ask for advice n have a bit cry, she said shed try and get hold of duty obstrician and get me some answers 
18:25 obs &#8211; nudger hb ok
7:30 alison still unable to get obstrician for answers for me, have decided that if I have no further advise or info by rounds In morning I will be demanding a scan to check levels and a consultation with a dr, not just 3 or 4 mis by my bed where tey don&#8217;t talk to me properly or answer my questions.

8pm &#8211; midwife rounds &#8211; mw asked how im feeling &#8211; advised I feel ok, no contractions or pain, no leaking, pads dry but that I am upstet and distressed that every dr says something different &#8211; she said only duty drs ca advise &#8211; but prevention is better than nothing &#8211; I agree just wish the drs could decide amongst themselves what is actually happening!

will be demandig a scan and a ful meetig with a dr 2moro -not just a quick 2 mins at rounds


----------



## hb1

Go girl!! Hope you get some sleep tonight!!

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

9pm obs &#8211; nudger hb ok &#8211; had to tell them AGAIN right side to fnd it tho - lol

i'll probably get 5 hours sleep - dont thnk hubby is gettin that much at ome he looks wrecked, told him not to come bk til sat or sun, and to rest, its an hour journey from home to hos each way, and is costing a lot in deisel too xx


----------



## MadamRose

Hb1 glad all is ok :D
Missy I hope you get some answers soon Hun :hugs: it can't be making things any easier


----------



## Surprise

Hi, it's a boy, due Jan 18. (after 2 miscarriages)

Congrats and good luck everyone!


----------



## MissyMojo

Friday
6:15 obs &#8211; my pulse 80, bp 108/61, temp 36, nudger hb good (I observed range 131 &#8211; 146) anti B&#8217;s and ventinol given
8am obs &#8211; nudger HB ok, lots of movement heard on doppler

have a list of questions for DR,


----------



## Tulip

Welcome Surprise, and congratulations!

Jo - get some answers babes. Loving the 'aggressive' mood!


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats surprise! And welcome to team blue!

Jo, You go girl!! (raised my fist in the air)


----------



## MissyMojo

read my notes and from what is in in english - scan report on tuesday - nudger measures 31+6, weight apx 1671g (1671 grams = 3.6839244 pounds)
af level - normal,

looked over my ctg traces myself too - i can see i was def hving some contractions tuesday am, in mw office and at hos - some reached 50%, but had nothing on traces tues pm, wed or thurs . . . 

hopefully dr has time for my questions at rounds - if not i'll be asing for 1:1 meeting after rounds 

oh and nudger is sooo wriggly - :D and up high too :D


----------



## Tulip

:dance: Sounds promising hon!


----------



## fluffyblue

welcome Surprise and congrats on another boy x

Hope u well Jo following u on FB all looks promising x

Im off to Blackpool for the weekend with a day at the Lake District tomorrow (dont have to suffer the slot machines of blackpool for the day lol)

Speak soon xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

I hope I'm not too late to join in?? :shrug:

I am expecting Mollie's baby sister on 21st December 2010 although I have placenta praevia and even it placenta moves I think I'm going to elect for c section so she will be here 14th December!!

Mollie passed away in October 2008 when she was 12 months old. :cry:She had a genetic condition called Spinal Muscular Atrophy which we knew nothing about. www.jtsma.org.uk. We miss her very much and do everything we can to raise awareness of this condition which is the number 1 genetic killer of infants (yet no-one has heard of it).:shrug:

I have also had 2 miscarriages, one before Mollie and one last year. I fell pregnant in March this year and had a CVS in early June and thankfully Mollie's baby sister does not have the condition and is not a carrier.:happydance:

I wish all you ladies a happy and healthy pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Butterfly it's never too late to join us! I'll add you tmrw if that's OK, off to MW shortly. Kisses to Mollie xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Tulip said:


> Congratulations Butterfly it's never too late to join us! I'll add you tmrw if that's OK, off to MW shortly. Kisses to Mollie xxx

Aww what a lovely welcome thank you :hugs:

Good luck at the mw :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Cobgratulations butterfly and suprise :D
Things sound promising Jo :hugs:
Only 12 days until Chloe is due now come on little madam


----------



## MissyMojo

11:03 &#8211; drs rounds - dr been, he says based on what i described - that it was plug, but cos internal showed some "fluid loss" possible Hindwaters lost, - so, "we wait a few days" . . . and keep an eye on me - 

wouldnt answer, how long is a few days, or if i;ll have another scan / internal 

so when my MW arrives with liason then i'll see if she can get answers for me,


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww that's great that your baby girl is due in 12 days!! congrats.

Where abouts in the midlands are you? I'm in Leicester.


----------



## MadamRose

Glad you got some answers from the doc jo hope you get more from midwife at the end of the day your entitled to know.
Butterfly I'm from Nottingham. Yes I know only 12 days every time I phone someone they expect me to say ive had her.
Sorry for the loss of your other daughter hope things to well for you this time x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks and I hope the next 12 days go quickly and smoothly for you x


----------



## MadamRose

thanks hun, im hoping not to carry for the next 12 days but knowign my luck i will and i will go over.


----------



## MissyMojo

ok so its long but here u go

1:51 &#8211; MW alison just left, she managed to get updates for me, basically dr say on internal &#8220;fluid&#8221; so im being treat as if I have lost some hind waters, will get another scan , 7-10 after first, so first was Tuesday so will be scanned again after tues next week, 

I WONT be going home. Im on antibitotics til end of pregnancy &#8211; which I can already feel are starting to give me the tinglings of thrush :S gonna query this with either chris or alison (dhekelia mw&#8217;s) when they return tomoro , and see if its dangerous to nudger, and the anti contraction drugs im on til 34/35 weeks &#8211; 

their aim is to get me to 34/35 and we&#8217;ll see how me ad nudger are doing then, may let me go to term / close to, but depends on if waters stay sealed and if any infection sets in, 

Alison talked me through some of what will happen if nudger is early, and coming home criteria &#8211; but told me not to worry bout that just yet &#8211; and just focus on Nudger staying put, 

Been on another trace for 30 mins or so from 2pm and no contractions, and hb varying as it should (from me watching the screens - as they don&#8217;t tell me whats happening)\

All in all, im staying put, but I feel soo much better knowing that , no more &#8220;wait and see&#8221; Yes its still a waiting game &#8211; how long will nudger stay put, wil I get infection, etc, but no more up in the air from Dr&#8217;s


----------



## MadamRose

Glad you got some answers knwo and at least you know what the doctors are doing. lets just hope nudger decided to stay put and infection stays off


----------



## TripleB

Well its finally Frirday and I'm off on holiday for 10 days - woohoo! Stay safe and well everyone while I'm away please - especially you Jo and Nudger.

Welcome to the thread Butterfly!

Now I wonder whether due will be knee-deep in nappies by the time I get back....?! Good luck hun, hope Chloe makes an appearance for you soon.

Love and :hugs: to all - off to the midwife now (as if I didn't have enought to do today!)

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Enjoy your holiday triple. and i dout Chloe will be here by the time you get back but you never know


----------



## wish2bmama

Have a great time triple!!

So glad to hear you have some answers Jo!

Welcome butterfly :wave:

I got to see DH on the web cam last night!!:happydance::happydance: He put it on so I could watch him change and get ready for the day... He is just so sexy.. rawr. Ah hem. Sorry ladies :blush:

Anyway, he is doing well, just REALLY tired. They didn't even let them go to bed last night! :nope: poor DH.


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop for getting to chat to and see ur oh wish2bmama, and look at u - half way now!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww glad you got to talk and see your OH wish :D

Ive completed my project for Chloe :D 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...oject-complete-pics-included.html#post7026421


----------



## hb1

Triple - Have a fab holiday :)

Welcome Butterfly :)

W2B - so glad you got to see your oh :)

Jo - this sounds much more positive - it's only right you should know where you stand :hugs:

AFM - rude awakening this morning - my alarm went off at 6:15 then the next minute my oh shouted "it's 7am!!" how ironic - can't get the sleep most of the time and then when I need to get up I drop off - I had to get up, get dressed, have breakfast, brush my teeth and out to the car by 7.15 am - bit hectic for my liking!

hx


----------



## - Butterfly -

TripleB said:


> Well its finally Frirday and I'm off on holiday for 10 days - woohoo! Stay safe and well everyone while I'm away please - especially you Jo and Nudger.
> 
> Welcome to the thread Butterfly!
> 
> Now I wonder whether due will be knee-deep in nappies by the time I get back....?! Good luck hun, hope Chloe makes an appearance for you soon.
> 
> Love and :hugs: to all - off to the midwife now (as if I didn't have enought to do today!)
> 
> xxx

 Have a lovely holiday :thumbup:

Thank you everyone for the warm welcomes :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls. FH now measuring 2 weeks behind, back to MW on Friday and if no change then referral for scan. I knooooooow it's most likely just the way he's laying (naughty transverse) but can't help worrying. xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies :D
*6:20 obs* &#8211; my pulse 71, bp 111/67, temp 36.3, nudgers HB ok, 2x antiB and 1x anti contraction given, as on empty stomach , shakes and palpitations really bad, - so tomoro will make sure I eat at the same time &#8211; even a cereal bar, to see if it helps 
*8am obs* &#8211; nudger HB fine, plenty wriggles :D happy little thing
Had a shower :D feel soo much better for it &#8211; however thrush is definitely settling in, 
*9am* &#8211; trace for 20-30 mins, nudger sooo active during it, drs happy &#8230;. 

oh and my hubbys silly - he rang me complaining about new washing achine this morning - took it bk to supermarket today - he'd only forgotten to take out the transport bolts from the drum!!! silly sod


----------



## MadamRose

Aww glad your obs are all looking good missy and you managed to get a shower :D
Your silly hubby and the washer :haha:

11day to go now, come on baby are you gonna give me any signs of comin soon Chloe?


----------



## MissyMojo

come on Chloe!! :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

I know every night i go to bed wondering if something will happen over night and hoping i wont be on here the next morning but so far no luck


----------



## MissyMojo

hope its soon for you sweetheart xxx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks hun, i think im getting used to the fact she is gonna be late after hoping that she was gonna be early x


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug:


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Nic - the waiting game is pants!!

Good going Jo - sounds like nudger is in for the long haul after all!!

Get on the birthing ball Due, plenty of walks ( especially now you've nested yourself out!! )

AFM - aquanatal this morning - loved it!!! totally fab!!

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

my Dhekelia MW Chris just left :D had a nice visit from her, chatted about family, and names, and starsigns and posting, she also coplimented me on looking so good and keeping myself positive, told her applying the war paint each morning is my way of getting thru lol but im seriously missing my TV !!! the F1 qualifying starts in a bit!


----------



## MadamRose

Glad you had a nice chat, its always nice to have some company :D
Sorry your missing your telly :hug:

HB1 glad you enjoyed your aquanatal. Im all walked out done so much walking in last few days and not worked. I will def be on the birthing ball though Chloe best get her move on


----------



## MissyMojo

Another day ticked off the countdown - alls well this end - just filling my time with movies and spider solitaire

drs dnt think ill make it to term- 1st hurdle we're aimin for is 34 weeks - 8th oct - and we'll "evaluate" from there .....

8th oct - also next F1 GP Sazuka - japan here we come!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

fingers crossed Nudger stays until at least 34 weeks x


----------



## MadamRose

I hope nugdger decided to stay in there as long as possible missy.
I'm in my single figure countdown. Only 9days to go, now Chloe really come on :kiss:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Due - it's really very close!! Chloe will be here before you know it!! Keep busy if you can this week and it'll fly by. Get bouncing on an excercise ball and try to keep mobile as much as possible

:hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i was on my birthing ball loads yesterday i actually find it nicer than sitting on the sofa im so uncomfy.

Im hoping she turns up soon me and my DH wanna meet her so bad. Due to the famiyl trend of babies come near other peoples birthday's we think she will either come between today and friday if not i really think i will go over. 

How are you and baby doing butterfly?


----------



## wish2bmama

I'm off to my GD test! Lets hope I only need to do this once.


----------



## MadamRose

hope the test goes well wish


----------



## - Butterfly -

Good luck with your GD test.

We're doing fine thanks. Going for 3d scan on Thursday - so excited!!


----------



## MadamRose

aww i bet you are, i hope you really enjoy that. Gald your both well :thumbup: 
Thursday is the last appointment i have with my midwife before being on or past due date.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hiya

Just a quick update from me, feeling really down at min so might not be around alot, just touching base.

Having some problems with my mum and the alzheimers its affecting me really bad and I cant contain my emotions at the minute and am a nervous and emotional wreck. :cry:

Baby is fine, I had a wicked weekend in Blackpool with Noel, laura and mum in law, weather was great and we laughed a lot. Laura is now poorly with a very bad cold !

Have my scan tomorrow so am anxious about that too !!

Speak soon and hope everyone is doing ok xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: fluffy i hope things start to seem better soon, and im sure the scan will be fine x


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, been MIA as we changed internet providers (what a bloody farce!) Been catching up with everyone's news....
Jo you are doing so well, stay put NudgeryBoo!
Nic hope all goes well on Friday, naughty Munch lying in an awkward position!
Triple I know I've already missed your departure but hope you're having a fab hol.
Fluffy so sorry to hear about your Mum, it must be so difficult for you :hugs:
HB glad you enjoyed aquanatal, I've just got back myslef. She worked us hard this morning!
Welcome to the newbies Surprise and Butterfly :flower:
Due hope you're doing OK with the waiting game.
Nothing to report from me other than my auntie had her baby 5 days late a week ago and she is beautiful! It wasn't a straight forward delivery but she is recovering well at home now. I know 3 people who have had their babies in the past week! 60 days left for me and bambino :happydance:
x


----------



## - Butterfly -

fluffyblue said:


> Hiya
> 
> Just a quick update from me, feeling really down at min so might not be around alot, just touching base.
> 
> Having some problems with my mum and the alzheimers its affecting me really bad and I cant contain my emotions at the minute and am a nervous and emotional wreck. :cry:
> 
> Baby is fine, I had a wicked weekend in Blackpool with Noel, laura and mum in law, weather was great and we laughed a lot. Laura is now poorly with a very bad cold !
> 
> Have my scan tomorrow so am anxious about that too !!
> 
> Speak soon and hope everyone is doing ok xxxx

So sorry to hear about your mum :hugs: It would be hard coping with emotions but especially moreso with pregnancy hormones. Good luck for your scan tomorrow - it'll be fine and you'll get to see you LO which is lovely :kiss:


----------



## MissyMojo

im home :) drs were happy to send me home x x


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh thats good news missy are you on bed rest or something at home?

Kimmy im just about coping with the waiting :haha: even though i wish she would hurry up im just trying to keep busy.
Glad your aunt and her baby are well


----------



## MissyMojo

dr came at rounds and said he was confident that as i'd had no more leaks or contractions sice admission on tuesday, that i'd be ok to rest up at home, i've bee discharged with enough anti contration tablets to see me through to 35+1, and a few days antbiotics. i have to monitor my temp at home, and i meet with a consulant at army hos -TPMH on 7th oct for check up and perhaps a scan, and then see my MW on 11 oct .... on bed rest at home nw


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah!


----------



## KimmyB

Great news Jo!
AFM midwife just called and I'm booked on a ParentCraft session on Saturday, looking forward to it!


----------



## - Butterfly -

MissyMojo said:


> dr came at rounds and said he was confident that as i'd had no more leaks or contractions sice admission on tuesday, that i'd be ok to rest up at home, i've bee discharged with enough anti contration tablets to see me through to 35+1, and a few days antbiotics. i have to monitor my temp at home, and i meet with a consulant at army hos -TPMH on 7th oct for check up and perhaps a scan, and then see my MW on 11 oct .... on bed rest at home nw

Yay great news. Hope you do take lots of rest :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

That's wonderful Jo!!!! :)

so sorry to hear about your Mom fluffy :hugs:

Glad you are keeping busy Due! the Wait must be so hard now, so close!

I'm back now. I have my next apt on Wed to go over the results and such. I hate those.. ick. but all for a good cause. Also going to come up with a birth plan with my new doc. She seems really nice

xx


----------



## hb1

Yeyyy Jo!!! take it easy :)

:hugs: Fluffy - do they not have any family support groups for you and your dad - def worth asking about. Your V day this week too!!!

Good news on the Parentcraft Kimmy and your Auntie :)

Fxd your results are good W2B :)

AFM - first hypnobirthing class - feeling very positive :)

hx


----------



## Tulip

Morning all. Been up since 4 with a wriggly Munch *yawn* Time to catch up on last night's Easties and Spooks methinks x


----------



## MissyMojo

morning sweetie, i been up since 6 (4 uk time)

i saw some F1 highlights :D and discovered Fanglies on facebook, and just had hubby drop off some food for me - in an ambulance!!! hahaha


----------



## Tulip

These two must be communicating somehow :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

lol - imagine if babies could communicae like taht! - scary 

i have discovered Fanglies on Fcebook ad i love it!


----------



## Tulip

WTF is that ??


----------



## MissyMojo

its a Game :)


----------



## Tulip

Nope. You're a BAD girl, you're not going to drag me into yet another game :haha: I have washing and knitting to do! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

facebook games rock, 

i would be doing washing and cleaning - but ive been gven orders to stay on my sofa ....


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, hope we're all well! Been for my 31 week appt this morning. Baby is fine, good heart rate and actually kicked the midwife in the ear when she was using the cone listener thingy :haha: FH is a "good" 32 so measuring slightly ahead which midwife says indicates baby is growing well :D clever baby. Had some routine bloods 3 weeks ago to check iron levels so midwife looked at results today and I'm anaemic! As of 3 weeks ago! She was away when results came back so the doc should have phoned me to let me know I need iron tablets but he never did :nope: No wonder I've been feeling off it and faint! Oh well, shall start the iron today. Baby has flipped himself round and he's now breech (which obv isn't a prob at this stage) Have a nice day ladies x


----------



## MadamRose

Only 8 days until due date :D

Glad all is well Kimmy :thumbup:


----------



## fluffyblue

Well back from my UAD scan.

Good news is I have no notching on my arteries. Discontented news is my indices are raised, ie my body is trying exceptionally hard to pump blood and nutrients to baby and vice versa. The measurements are off the scale of normality but he didnt seem to worry just wanted me back in 4 weeks for growth scan.

Baby measurements are bang on and he weighs approx 1lb 6oz at the min.

Baby was moving all over place and even doc could feel them lol. I have a consultant appointment Monday where I think im gonna get told to calm down as this can sometimes cause these indices to be raised. Im at no greater risk of pre-eclampsia than anyone else its just amazing how we all say stress doesnt affect baby but it does !!

Just gonna try and chill out for a while now x


----------



## MadamRose

Glad things seem to be mainly positive fluffy hope all continues well when you have you next scan.
I will def have Chloe by the time you have the next scan :shock:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Great results Kimmy.

Yes stay chilled Fluffy :flower:


----------



## hb1

Good news ladies :)


----------



## MadamRose

Im 39weeks today and baby Chloe is still hanging in there the little madam. Got an appointment with midwife tomorrow, and im even gonna ask her about when i would get a sweep ect as i dont think Chloe is coming on her own :(


----------



## wish2bmama

Loving all the good news ladies! :thumbup:

Had my apt today. Turns out that I do have GD. Sigh. So it's a tough diet for me now! I will be seen every two weeks now, with a scan about every 4 as lovebug is a BIG boy :). Doc was already talking to me about having a big baby. 

Have to do another GD test (3 hours long) in two weeks again to get a better judge of the scope of it. But the baby is doing well! HB was 147 and all seems well so far! :) Less than 3 weeks to V-day!


----------



## MissyMojo

stopping by with :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: wish
I see my MW today, hoping she can give me my hope back about this baby comign soon


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: wish, atleast they know and you can be treated accordingly. Did you have any symptoms of GD? I was just wondering how they knew to test you for it.
How is everyone else?
Good luck with the midwife Due!
I'm fine, apart from I've got thrush :blush: what a nightmare! I'm pretty sure baby boy has flipped himself back round aswell as I could feel his hiccups low down last night :wohoo:


----------



## MadamRose

thanks Kimmy

Isnt the thrush a night mare i have had it loads in pregnancy not so much this later end luckly. hope all clears up soon, and hope he has turned again


----------



## hb1

My friend just lost her baby at 28 weeks :cry: I feel so bad for her :(

hx


----------



## blondee

Oh god, Hb1! How awful? :hugs:

What happened? Jeez, i think it is is all of our nightmares to lose so late on. Poor, poor couple. That is just terrible.

:cry:


I'm sure my little fella can tell when i am worried - he has just lodged a paw in my ribs to let me know he's there :thumbup: Pain schmain - i'll take it any day for him.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sorry to hear about your friend hb.

Here is my DH tribute to our angel. https://www.jtsma.org.uk/mollie_whitfield.html


----------



## wish2bmama

OMG hb.. so sorry about your friends loss. I can't even imagine :hugs:

Sorry about the thrush Kimmy! 

Hope your MW apt goes really well today Due!


----------



## wish2bmama

Kimmy, They tested me for it because the baby is measuring 2 weeks ahead of his dates in size and weight. He's way to big for normal. So they tested me for GD saying that can cause this to happen. 

It is in my genetics tho, so I kinda saw this comming. I havent gained that much weight but my mother and her mother and so on had it.


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for the info wish - only reason I ask is because I had glucose in my urine at my last appt and was wondering if this could be a symptom of GD :shrug:
HB I am so sorry to hear about your friend, I just cannot even begin to imagine...Poor thing.
Blondee I'm with you on that front - as soon as I read about HB's friend my little man started rolling around. I will never complain about being in pain because of him.


----------



## hb1

It happened this morning so I guess they won't know till they do tests - it's just so so so sad - I was only chatting to her yesterday afternoon - she was a little worried but no idea that it was this bad - my heart just breaks for her.


----------



## Tulip

Oh H that's awful, I hope they get some answers. Poor little mite x


----------



## KimmyB

H my heart goes out to them, so so sad.
Nic good luck for your appt today x


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: h thats really sad.

My MW appointment went well, even though it was a stand in MW. She said Chloe is 4/5ths engaged :D She has booked me in for an appointment with hopefully my normal MW next week at 40+1 she said she may do a sweep then but she cant promise as each MW is diffrent (she said if it was her at next appointment she would at 40+1) however she also said she thought i might not need the appointment as she thinks it could happen litrally any time now jsut a matter of waiting.


----------



## KimmyB

Great news Due!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Meet Rosie Mae! :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely picture butterful. My mum's hubbies niece is roise mae lovely name :D


----------



## hb1

Wow Due - 4/5 is good!!

Butterfly - beautiful pic - Rosie Mae is v cute :)

hx


----------



## MadamRose

I think im mad, im about to go out to help set up adn then help with my Nephews birthday party (he turned 8yesterday). Yes i am 39 +2 pregnant, and im gonna be surrounded by at least 20 kids, and i do beelive the parents of the kids are not staying. I suppose its a good way to keep myself busy though


----------



## MissyMojo

its a bit mad - but will definately keep u busy!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Due#1-2010 said:


> I think im mad, im about to go out to help set up adn then help with my Nephews birthday party (he turned 8yesterday). Yes i am 39 +2 pregnant, and im gonna be surrounded by at least 20 kids, and i do beelive the parents of the kids are not staying. I suppose its a good way to keep myself busy though

 It'll definitely keep you occupied :thumbup:


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw, Rose Mae is very cute Butterfly! 

Yea for the news Due!! And that b-day party sure will keep you busy!

xx


----------



## MadamRose

yes it did kee me busy but i surived and im back at home now with still no signs of baby coming :haha: everyone kept saying i would prob go into labour there to be akward but no she is still comfy


----------



## wish2bmama

I am just so happy right now! I felt baby moving around a lot, so I put a tv remote on my tummy and watched it bounce for 30 mins!! It was ADORABLE!! :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww thats so lovely wish


----------



## Kerry.

The stupid hospital have lost my 28 week bloods for the second time! So I've got to have yet another blood test! :( And, to make matters worse, I've got to have another Gluocose Tolerance Test. Grr!


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Kerry - that's a pain - do they not think we have enough today without additional trips to see them!!

W2B - cute cute cute - Oliver always kicks down out of my field of view so don't know if I can see if from up here - you'll have to video it and send it to your oh.

AFM - Oliver has been soooooo active today :cloud9: 

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Kerry, the stinks!! I HATE it when they do that. 

HB, Thanks!! That's a great idea! I know DH would love to see that :flower:


----------



## Kerry.

Thanks you guys. They're a pain in the bum! I don't see how they can lose blood - it's not like losing a bit of paper is it? Grrr!


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry kerry that must be so annoying, once you might think as a genuine mistake but loosing them again :shurg:

Only 2 days to go and it doesnt look like my stubborn baby wants to show her face yet :( i keep getting back pain near the end of the evening but i go to bed and it ends up being nothing :(


----------



## KimmyB

Morning girls :hi:

My it's quiet in here lately, where is everyone?! So how are we all? Sorry about the incompetent hospital Kerry, what a nightmare! wish - So cute about your little bambino, I love watching mine move about - My husband says it looks like he's doing the "worm" now :haha: Due hope Chloe doesn't keep you waiting too long, maybe she'll take you completely by surprise? A friend of a friend had her baby last week (5 weeks early) and felt nothing (no twinges or anything) then her waters just suddenly went whilst she was at work! Baby was born that night!
AFM I've had a nice weekend, got a load of Christmas shopping done (I know its early but wanted to get it out of the way before baby makes an appearance) Also got baby a present - the Fisher Price 1-2-3 Rainforest Gym. I know he won't know whats going on but I just want to write a tag "Love from Mummy and Daddy xxx" :cloud9:
This morning I'm off to aquanatal - hope she doesn't work us too hard :haha: Have a nice day ladies x


----------



## MadamRose

Dont worry kimmy everyone goes a bit mad over chirstmas
Me and DH have already got Chloe 11 christmas pressies :haha: and we have about another 5 we already want to get her as well. and we are still only just into october, no mater how old they are their 1st christmas is always special :D


----------



## hb1

aaawwww 1st Christmas :) also a lovely idea is a chrismas tree decoration for you LO - we all had one and they go up every year :)

AFM - exhausted - taken today off as such pants sleep means I'm totally jiggered!!

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: all round

ive not been up to much just laying on the sofa watching telly....


----------



## MadamRose

That sounds like a really nice idea HB1 :D

Might have to think about doing that. i remember when i was younger for my 1st few years of school we always made christmas decs to take home :haha: 
TBH i still have some of them and they still go up every year


----------



## hb1

Me and my sister had a christmas angel each :)


----------



## kimshadow

Hi ladies

I wanted to say that we are expecting in February but already know after loosing our first son in March to placental abruption this one is going to be induced early so more likely to be in January.

Im so scared this time and cant help but worry that something is going to go wrong! especially after having to go through having a CVs test done after finding out or nuchal tests came back as 1:70. Thankfully the CVS test came back as normall so we are back on track now for our little girl (found out a couple of weeks ago). 

Is anyone else having trouble sleeping im so uncomfortable i cant stay asleep? its been over 3 weeks now and im getting so tired its hard to concentrate on what im doing and as it takes an hour each way to get to work its really kicking it out of me.

Sorry to ramble but i need some advice!!

please help.

xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kimshadow - congratulations expecting a healthy baby girl.

I am so sorry about the loss of Jack.

Sleeping was uncomfortable for me until I started using my pregnancy pillow. 

Hope you're ok x


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Kimshadow - Can only imagine how hard this pg is.

I have been having a dreadful time with sleep - for several months now - before I think it was hormonal - now I think it's a mixture of hormones, comfort and Oliver being active- I am shattered!!

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Kimshadow, :hugs: Congrats on your baby girl! And I am so sorry for your loss. I too have major issues sleeping as of late. And I think it's my hormones, but it's still really annoying! xx


----------



## MadamRose

Kimshadow congratulations on your baby girl. I had trouble sleeping from about 17 weeks i found that using normal pillows, one under my bump and one between my legs really helped me. Hope you start to get some sleep soon :hugs:

AFM i think my little one needs to get a move and and stop doing her make-up or whatever she is doing, looks like im gonna carry over :(


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls, welcome and congratulations Kim. I'm so sorry for the loss of Jack.

I woke up at 3am this morning with a 20-second agonising pain on my placenta-side. The paranoid in me automatically thought 'abruption'. Munch seems fine movement-wise but I'll be keeping a close eye on him today.


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Nic - am sure Munch is just dandy in there :flower:

hx


----------



## MadamRose

I sure everything is just fine tulip x


----------



## Tulip

Thanks girls. Triage don't seem perplexed, I'm to keep an eye on him and call her back in a couple of hours :)


----------



## MadamRose

I hope all is well tulip its good if triarge dont seem to worried x


----------



## KimmyB

Nic hope all is well, like you say keep a close eye on him and if you get worried call triage again. I'm on the verge of calling triage - had a right ache near the top of my bump since I got up this morning. Only thing stopping me is that I've been having loads of braxton hicks recently and I'm thinking these have made my muscles ache :shrug:


----------



## Tulip

Call em Kimmy - interesting to see if we get the same advice LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: girls xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

I hope everything is ok Tulip and Kimmy :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm sure your lo's are fine Kimmy and tulip. It's such a nervewracking time.

I'm just thankful that my lo moves around so much otherwsie I would have the doppler attached to my tummy constantly :dohh:


----------



## MissyMojo

nudger seems to get the hiccups after i eat :?


----------



## Tulip

Munch gets them at least 3 times a day, bless him!


----------



## MissyMojo

its definately a weird feeling hiccups lol

im off to the hospital tomoro for a check up and im really nervous - tomoro is also the day i stop taking the yutopar (anti contraction medication)


----------



## SEA34

Happy due date to Chloe, is there any news?

I can't believe the winter babies are about to start arriving its a bit scary, still so much to do need to start thinking about hospital bags and a birth plan eek! x


----------



## Tulip

Don't be nervous Jo, he sounds totally stable and happy, the little wiggler :cloud9: Although I can appreciate stopping the anti-contraction stuff is scary :shock:

Oh SEA you've just reminded me, I need to rewrite my birthplan to a hospital one :dohh:


----------



## MissyMojo

im terrified i'll go into labour within days of stopping it .... im not ready for nudger to b on the outside yet - theyve still got some growing to do! i've yet to get an outie belly button!


----------



## MadamRose

its my due date, to be honest i never thought i would get here without Chloe being here. But it looks like im going over due :cry: 
How is everyone else and their babies?


----------



## MissyMojo

my baby is fine - ive just had a big blow out with david tho and im a wreck, a sad disapointed crybaby


----------



## MadamRose

aww sorry to hear that jo :hugs:
glad nudger is good


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats on being due, Due!

going over sucks!


----------



## wish2bmama

Happy due date, Due! I have my fingers super duper crossed she comes soon!

Jo, :hugs: But I am glad nudger is doing well today.


----------



## MadamRose

I was a little bit naughty yesterday. Me and Dh had decided with all the pressies we still have on our list to get Chloe we would not add any more well i oculdnt help but get this
https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.209-6201.aspx

Luckly we have done loads of chirsmtas shopping for otehr people too as i dont wanna do loads with a young baby and all that was wrapped up so i got it when he was at work wrapped it up and just put it with the rest so he wont know :haha: well until chirstmas day when she opens it


----------



## debgreasby

Bargain .. you'd be mad not to get it!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know but she has about 12 or 13 pressies already and we have about another 6 or 7 we still have on our list :haha:


----------



## debgreasby

I would also like to point out that you just cost me £25!! I stayed on tesco website and just bought a buggy for Jasmine and a buggy board for when baby arrives!! Curse you woman!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry :blush: but you will prob need them

here is my due date bumpy 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/40weeks.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/40weeks2.jpg


----------



## debgreasby

Gorgeous bump!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

ahh Due - try and keep positive - not long now for you xx Love that xmas pressie - shame its now showing out of stock otherwise I'd of been buying!!


----------



## MadamRose

they have loads of diffrent things in store, if your tesco isnt far away and normally sells toys i would take a trip down :haha:


----------



## hb1

Happy due date Chloe :) - Due she is one lucky lady and your bump is lovely :)

PS are you on commision from Tesco? you have single handidly sold them out of the dance toy!!

AFM - exhausted YET again ( although maybe feeling good is more news!! ) woke up at 3am and couldn't drop back off again - then a full day at work - booooo!!! at least I am off next week!!

hx


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Jo - sorry you're worried about coming off the anti-contraction medicine and your blow out :hugs:

hx


----------



## MadamRose

No i just thought why should people miss out on a bargin, i know tesco make money from it too, but your getting a really good deal, thats why i kept getting the stuff :haha:

thanks, just think we will have another baby for the PAL winter babies in no more than about 12 days :D (hopefully less though)


----------



## Tulip

Evening my darlings! Love all round and shrugs from the Munch.

Come ONNNNN Chloe! I want to make you a new ticker! :cloud9:


----------



## wish2bmama

I'm with Tulip, Come on Chloe!!


----------



## MadamRose

Well Chloe doesnt want a new ticker by the seems of it she is well too comfy in mummy's belly :( she is being a little monkey before she has even arrvied.
Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## TripleB

Hello everyone, I'm back! And where on earth is little Miss Chloe?!

Have been back a few days and have caught up on the news I think - have been so tired with jetlag and coming back to work though that am only just getting around to posting. Had a really fab time - apart from being sick all over a cable car platform on one day (80% humdity + 34 degrees + pregnancy + chinese food + cable car do NOT mix it seems!). So glad its Friday - hopefully I will begin to feel normal again next week. Apart from that all is well - baby has turned into a kicking machine and at my last midwife appointment before I went all was well.

Welcome to all newbies I haven't said hi to yet and bumprubs to all the old-timers!

Jo - really glad to see Nudger has calmed down and you are back at home.
Fluffy - I missed your v-day I think but well done!
Nic - have you finished work now (I am 10 weeks today and counting!)
HB - sorry you're still suffering with the tiredness - 3rd tri for us next week!
W2B - fab news on the kicks - loved your bump pic too!

xxx


----------



## hb1

Yey to 3rd Tri!!!

Glad you had a good time Triple :)

Off to MW appt - must remember everything I need to ask!!

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Hope the mifwife appointment goes well H.

I think ive gone a bit OTT already
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Pressies.jpg
these are just chloe's chirstmas pressis there are 14 there and we have about nother 6 things we wanna get there :blush:

Tried to keep myseld upbeat by taking a pic of them, as im really depressed about beign 2 days over due :( and keep having little cries :cry:


----------



## - Butterfly -

I am really struggling today ladies. It is Mollie's 3rd birthday tomorrow. I feel so down and depressed today - I miss her everyday but today it really is just too much. Last year was her first birthday in heaven and I don't remember it feeling anywhere near as tough as it feels today. Maybe because I'm on my own all day? Thankfully DH will be home tomorrow and we will be going to the cemetery with balloons and flowers and windmills.

I'm not really enjoying 3rd tri . . . I feel so much more hormonal and because I'm getting bigger I'm struggling to do stuff and keep myself occupied.

thanks for listening :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: butterfly, sorry you are feeling down. Dont wrry its understandable and dont feel guilty about it. 
I hope you and DH can give each other support tomorrow :hugs: i know its hard but also try and remember the good times and the joy she brought you :hugs


----------



## - Butterfly -

Thanks Due :hugs:

Hoping chloe comes real soon for you xx


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Butterfly - can't even begin to imagine how hard this time is for you :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

thanks im a bit worried about myself atm. i keep going dizzy :( and now i got a splitting headache and my vision keeps going blurry. I had a MW appointment yesterday so i feel bad for ringing my docs or MW unit as i am scared of wasting their time


----------



## TripleB

Oh butterfly - big :hugs: to you and your DH. 

You're not wasting their time due - make that call!

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

aw butterfly major :hugs: hun. I'm sorry you are feeling down, but I'm glad that your hubby is comming home soon so you can lean on eachother for support :flower:

Good luck at the mw apt hb!

You are too cute Due! Sorry you are feeling down, when is your next apt? :hugs:

Triple, Im glad you had a good time and have little kicking machine! Yay! :) I saw your bump too! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MadamRose

I rang the triarge at the hospital and the MW doesnt seem concerned says its perfectly normal. even though it says in my notes if you start getting blured vision or anything liek that to contact them. She just said she how i go


----------



## - Butterfly -

hb1 said:


> :hugs: Butterfly - can't even begin to imagine how hard this time is for you :hugs:

 I can't quite believe how much I have been crying today - Mollie's angel day is only 20 days away too - I might have to get DH to take the day off work if I'm like this. 



Due#1-2010 said:


> thanks im a bit worried about myself atm. i keep going dizzy :( and now i got a splitting headache and my vision keeps going blurry. I had a MW appointment yesterday so i feel bad for ringing my docs or MW unit as i am scared of wasting their time

 You should ring if you're worried hun. They'll be fine :hugs:



TripleB said:


> Oh butterfly - big :hugs: to you and your DH.
> 
> You're not wasting their time due - make that call!
> 
> xxx

 Thanks TripleB :hugs:



wish2bmama said:


> aw butterfly major :hugs: hun. I'm sorry you are feeling down, but I'm glad that your hubby is comming home soon so you can lean on eachother for support :flower:
> 
> Good luck at the mw apt hb!
> 
> You are too cute Due! Sorry you are feeling down, when is your next apt? :hugs:
> 
> Triple, Im glad you had a good time and have little kicking machine! Yay! :) I saw your bump too! BEAUTIFUL!

 Thanks Wish - DH does not normally get to see me like this as I normally manage to 'pull myself together' but definitely not going to be able to today. 

Hope you are ok x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Due#1-2010 said:


> I rang the triarge at the hospital and the MW doesnt seem concerned says its perfectly normal. even though it says in my notes if you start getting blured vision or anything liek that to contact them. She just said she how i go

 Best thing is to get plenty of rest then hun :kiss:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know thanks butterfly. its just her shrugging it off like its nothing when it worried me quite a bit. I dont see how they can tell you that sometime to ring up about in your notes and then they jsut say its nothing


----------



## wish2bmama

:hugs: :hugs: due


----------



## - Butterfly -

Due#1-2010 said:


> Yes i know thanks butterfly. its just her shrugging it off like its nothing when it worried me quite a bit. I dont see how they can tell you that sometime to ring up about in your notes and then they jsut say its nothing

 It's frustrating isn't it. . . . some midwives are lovely and then others are just blah!! :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know she even told me off for being a bit worried well wouldnt you be?


----------



## wish2bmama

I have decided this thread could use a little smile. So here is a story:

I just talked to my Niece who is 5.
"Auntie Kim, are you having a baby boy?"
"Yes, I am Sabrina."
"Are you comming to my birthday party in March? My birthday is March 13th you know."
"Oh I know Sabrina, I will try."
Pause...
"You should come and bring the baby boy so I can play with him."

:rofl: :kiss: 

I love her so much.


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Due 

Lol W2B - you're right we could do with a laugh - your niece sounds v cute :)

In the spirit of having a laugh my friend wrote on fb that her son who is 6 came to her tearfully with his inflatable numchucks that he got free from a comic and said " Mummy - please take these off me as they will only get me in trouble " cute :)

AFM - after attempting not to forget things to ask the mw I forgot to ask about the flu jab and about my aching hips and soreness under the bump when walking :dohh:

hx


----------



## Tulip

Awww Kim that is so cute! She sounds adorable :cloud9:

Butterfly what a difficult time for you. I can understand this year being harder than last year because it's proof that you've been without your darling Mollie for a full year. And your raging 3rd Tri hormones certainly won't be helping xxxx 

Due if you're still having the symptoms, give triage another ring (should have had a shift change by now ;) )

Hi Louise! I finished today :yipee: The boy and I have been UTTERLY SPOILED. I will take pics tomorrow and post in my journal when I've noted down which gifts are from who. First task next week is to buy and write thank-you cards I think! Glad you had a great time - apart from the whole vomiting-episode. That complex combo really was asking for trouble :haha:

Lots of love all round xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Hb, that is too cute! 

Tulip, glad you had a good time! (and got tons of goodies!) Oh yea.. thank you cards.. my enemy.. lol. I like to do them asap so I don't forget too. And yay for last day of work!

xx


----------



## hb1

OMG !!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/432730-due-1-2010-hospital.html

hx


----------



## Tulip

Cheers H. Glad she called again.

Check out these badboys, girls... This was my view when I go into bed lastnight. Can you tell I was on my feet rushing around?!? Mat leave now. Putting them up and pushing through the fluids xx

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs763.snc4/66363_437200622202_711812202_5784564_5186031_n.jpg


----------



## TripleB

Wowee Nic, they're impressive! Get them up girly and enjoy your pre-baby maternity leave! So what did you get from work? I'll be lucky to get anything!

Looking forward to hearing news of due's progress.

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Wow Tulip, I'm happy you are on leave now and can rest up!

Hope Due is progressing and doing well!


----------



## Tulip

TripleB said:


> Wowee Nic, they're impressive! Get them up girly and enjoy your pre-baby maternity leave! So what did you get from work? I'll be lucky to get anything!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing news of due's progress.
> 
> xxx

OMG just noted down who got what, photographed it all and NOW I'm crying... seriously, I must have done something right. It's insane. Will post pic in a min... x


----------



## TripleB

You deserve it Hun. If you work half as hard as the effort you put in on here keeping us going then I'm sure it's a pressie mountain and very much deserved! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tulip

Awww you are too sweet :kiss:

Check it out:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs004.ash2/33582_437338182202_711812202_5786958_2735639_n.jpg

:shock: :shock: :shock:

Oh, and 3 huge bunches of flowers and the Mothercard gift card is 40 quid! WTF?!


----------



## KimmyB

Aw that is so sweet of your colleagues Nic! What a mountain lol! x


----------



## Tulip

What a mountain of washing LOL xx


----------



## TripleB

How fab! Esp the munch t-shirt! Glad to see there's some stuff for Mummy in there too! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i've got pains in my bump . right at the front, it comes and goes and aches, and hurts when i move doesnt feel like its tightening just hurts to move at all!!! so im giving it an hour to pass then if it still hurts ringing mw 

lovely goodies there nic :) ur a total star so i can totally get u being spoilt tho!


----------



## hb1

I could have a cankle-off with you Nic :) love your pile of pressies!!! you're a very lucky lady!!

Hoping Due is doing well :flower:

Hope your pains soothe soon Jo :hugs:

Back from aquanatal - love it - OH drives me there goes to the supermarket and picks me up again - makes for a good Saturday morning!! Might have to have a nap now tho :)

hx


----------



## - Butterfly -

hb1 said:


> :hugs: Due
> 
> Lol W2B - you're right we could do with a laugh - your niece sounds v cute :)
> 
> In the spirit of having a laugh my friend wrote on fb that her son who is 6 came to her tearfully with his inflatable numchucks that he got free from a comic and said " Mummy - please take these off me as they will only get me in trouble " cute :)
> 
> AFM - after attempting not to forget things to ask the mw I forgot to ask about the flu jab and about my aching hips and soreness under the bump when walking :dohh:
> 
> hx

 I keep forgetting to ask that too :dohh:



Tulip said:


> Cheers H. Glad she called again.
> 
> Check out these badboys, girls... This was my view when I go into bed lastnight. Can you tell I was on my feet rushing around?!? Mat leave now. Putting them up and pushing through the fluids xx
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs763.snc4/66363_437200622202_711812202_5784564_5186031_n.jpg

 OMG get lots of rest :hugs:



Tulip said:


> Awww you are too sweet :kiss:
> 
> Check it out:
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs004.ash2/33582_437338182202_711812202_5786958_2735639_n.jpg
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Oh, and 3 huge bunches of flowers and the Mothercard gift card is 40 quid! WTF?!

aww how wonderful - it's no wonder you feel teary. It's so very kind of everyone. :hugs:

Hope Due is doing ok :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

heya all, so still uncomfortable - been up to midwife - been on ctg and i have an irritable uterus, random contractions with no pattern . . . so im back home, and on orders to stop doing the very tiny bits of house work i've been doing (dishes from a chair, folding laundry, picking things up from the floor) i am to eat, sleep, breathe and bathroom only! 

my ctg is actually scary! -
the first part is wher i was talking quietly to hubby during it , so she asked us to stop talking to see if it make a difference - its calms down then goes off on one again!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







ctg 9oct.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tulip

And did David LISTEN this time??


----------



## MissyMojo

i can only hope nic . . . 

cos i really am gona just leave the house work - i need this pain and aches to stop . . . cos i cant hold out 17days at this level of discomfort - hes on a 24hr shift right now - so i'm gona order chinese for my tea,

:cry: why cant i have a normal pergnancy? i wanted to enjoy it all but it seems 3rd tri is just ganging up on me!


----------



## Tulip

Yes, you must leave it. Not long now sweetie and the Boo will be safely in your arms :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Jo, that stinks about the irregular contractions! Chinese tea sounds yummy. I like jasmin(sp?). I soooo hope you can start to feel better :hugs: xxxx

Tulip, you are too cute. I love the pic of gifties! You deserve it hun! :flower:

Hope Due is okay.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hiya girls, i just spent 3 hours at the antenatal assessment unit as baby scared me to death, he has been quite active last few days and then nothing since last night despite ice water, chocolate etc, had some tiny tiny taps so I got really worried.

Rang hospital and went up sat waiting for 2 hours and as soon as she put doppler on guess who woke up !!!

She told me not to worry to much at this stage as before 28 weeks baby is still small and has alot of space. I dont need to monitor movement patterns at the moment which is good as i have tried but there is none!

So am back home and just resting and now he is at it non stop lol.

Hope everyone doing ok xx


----------



## MissyMojo

eek fluffy - damn babies scaring us eh :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Hey Fluffy - Sorry you've had a scare :hugs: I'm getting the same at the mo too - some days he goes bonkers - others are much quieter - after what happened to my friend I've been stressing myself out a little but trying to stay logical as I know I've a couple of weeks before I'm counting and I know how much the movements have increased in the last few weeks alone.

You did the right thing tho - no harm in checking!! I am definately going to do the same if I go a day or so without a single kick.

How you feeling now Jo? Has it eased off now ?

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

its not really eased off but it also hasnt gotten worse - basically until it become regular pains / tightenings or my waters go - there nothing really that i or they can do

nudger seems ok, a bit quieter than previously but still pretty damn active so im not worried, but i feel so torn, and confused and scared... 

i want nudger to cook as long as possible - but i dont know how long i can manage in this much discomfort - i cannot for the life of me get comfy, i ache all the time, 

mw said i could go weeks with these irregular contraction, they may stop on their own, or i might go at any time - its even more of a waiting game than before, 

im hoping my ending up having contractions within 36 hours of stopping the tablets will make david see how much i cant be running around after him, he said to me today "can u stop scaring me like this" ...... he looked pretty darn scared ... bt i dont know if it'll make him change his ways . . .


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks girls and H I think that was what did it, ive noticed alot more movement etc and it really was quiet, he always moves at night when I change sides I sleep on and last night nothing. It was amazing the number of ladies that were at the hospital with reduced movement concerns - midwife was amazing though and really didnt make me feel as if I was wasting her time.


----------



## hb1

Oh Jo - Just stop doing anything - I find they soon notice if you do - from now on you are on strike!! can he organise any help for you for a few weeks? - someone to come in and clean and prepare a meal each day? keep checking in with your mw, obviouly the longer you last the better but even 3 weeks would be really good - maybe just take it a couple of days at a time rather than looking at the whole time ahead?

Fluffy - glad they were good about it - but they must see ladies where there isn't good news - my friend was measuring small but also hadn't felt anything for a few days and it was too late by the time she got to the hospital - better safe than sorry!! this has really underlined it for me - I will be counting the kicks for my life!!

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm definately on strike! When davids on a normal shift 7am til 2pm he makes all my meals for me. . . I'm hoping he picks up on the housework. If not he can pay for help, cos its damn embarrassing asking a neighbour to help!


----------



## MissyMojo

morning girls x x x


----------



## hb1

Hey Jo - Hope you're relaxing :)

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

i am - im lying on my sofa, on my left side, watching hary potter 3


----------



## hb1

I've lost track of the harry potter films - I've seen most of them I think but couldn't tell you what order they are in!!

We had a blue tit in the conservatory earlier - luckily he found his way back out again. Then OH was playing his guitar and Oliver was kicking along to it - he's still going - obviously quite exciteable today :cloud9:

hx


----------



## Tulip

My lad had a fidgety day yesterday :cloud9: I think it was the lovely sunshine that he enjoyed xx


----------



## debgreasby

How are the ankles Nik?


----------



## Tulip

Much, much better thanks. Was definitely all the rushing around at work. The 3-mile gentle walk yesterday must have got my lymphatic system working again because I defo have ankles this morning :)


----------



## - Butterfly -

Good morning!

Glad your ankles have recovered Tulip.

I'm just watching baby tales - it makes me so emotional!!


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh your poor feet tulip.

Sorry to say Chloe still didnt want to come and it all turned into nothing.

The MW's are about as baffled as i am. My tightneing are already regular every 10mins but they just aint painful so it cant be clast as labour :( so now ive got to put up with another day of annoying tightenings which are nothing :cry: and im also 5 day overdue


----------



## - Butterfly -

Due#1-2010 said:


> Gosh your poor feet tulip.
> 
> Sorry to say Chloe still didnt want to come and it all turned into nothing.
> 
> The MW's are about as baffled as i am. My tightneing are already regular every 10mins but they just aint painful so it cant be clast as labour :( so now ive got to put up with another day of annoying tightenings which are nothing :cry: and im also 5 day overdue

 Aww Due it's so frustrating isn't it. I had a long latent stage with Mollie. Try to stay as relaxed as possible - easier said than done!! :dohh:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes its very annoying as you just feel like your getting no where, but becuase your still tightening even if it aint painful its still annoying when it keeps happening so not sleeping properly ect, and to think it could keep going for another 7 days :(


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hopefully it won't last that long hun x


----------



## MadamRose

Hopefully not. i think Chloe and my body like to play with my mind :(


----------



## KimmyB

So sorry you're having a hard time Due, hope Chloe doesn't make you wait too much longer :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

thanks butterfly and kimmy :D


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Due - glad everything is ok after all - at least SOMETHING is happening - I'm sure you'll be meeting Chloe soon - did they say they might induce if the tightenings stay as they are with no extra progression?

AFM - had some massive kicks this morning and as they were higher up I could see them :cloud9: 

hx


----------



## TripleB

Fab news on the kicks hb1! My MIL was so desparate to feel some yesterday she sat with her hand on my bump for about 30 mins. All she got was 2 measly ones and yet I'm sat here this morning with an acrobat in my tummy - typical!

Hang in there due!

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

No they didnt mention anything about that, i will be induced it 7days anyway i beleive. I say i beleive it will be 7days as not meant to go past 12days over and thats in 7days time. but wont get that date confirmed until wednesday. so i dont have too long now i suppose. 

And wonderful on the kicks H :D

And thanks triple im trying to hang in here :haha: we will get our next PAL baby soon :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: due


:hug: eveyone :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Come on Chloe! I have lilypie loaded on another tab and am getting as impatient as mummy! :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

:rofl: x


----------



## MadamRose

I had a call from the docs today thye had reviewed my notes from the weekend and they want to induce me on friday if Chloe isnt here before then. If they let me go the 12 they normally do it would have been monday. 
So ive got a date to work towards now, 4days until induction so not long now


----------



## - Butterfly -

not long hun . . . . I bet you'll go naturally on Thursday!! x


----------



## hb1

Yey!!! got yourself a baby for the weekend :)

hx


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo:
YAY we have a date!! xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

yes just hope it isnt an induction that takes a long time as was told all the info and can take upto about 48hours to work :shock:


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay!!! A date! :dance: I agree with Butterfly, you'll go at like 11pm on thursday or something! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

not long left hunni - you have a definate finish date ahead of you :hugs:


----------



## hannah76

oh wow, exciting, due!! yay!


----------



## wish2bmama

Jo, I just noticed that your avatar pic of the little one looks JUST like the 4th to last image on those tickers! How cute is that!! xx


----------



## KimmyB

Aw brilliant news due! Only 4 more sleeps!


----------



## fluffyblue

Due - Ibet you go naturally now but good luck anyway cant wait for another baby on here.

As for me after panic at weekend baby has settled back to movement must have been tired lol !!


----------



## blondee

Ah Due, you have a date! How cool?! I too suspect that Chloe might scupper those plans and come before friday, but whatever happens - you will be a mummy sooooo soon! YAY!

How are all you other ladies doing? I'm just back from a lovely 'stay-cation' and am too chilled out for my own good (managed a trip to the docs and to write a 'to do' list today and that is it!). hey ho!

Had the foetal monitor on today as my doc likes to check the baby is not stressed before birth. It was lovely to hear his heart beating for 30 mins! My OH also tested the theory that baby recognises and likes daddy's voice - every time he spoke to him, the little fellas heartbeat increased!! As you can imagine, we have one very proud daddy-to-be now! I loved it too - it's so sweet to see that they actually already have a bond. I spoke to the little fella and it made no obvious difference as he is obviously just used to hearing me 24/7!! I didn't mind at all though, cos i know he's gonna love his mummy :happydance:


Well, i hope you are all doing well and that all those lovely babies are growing bigger and stronger each day. My Doc is rather kindly predicting a 7lb-er!

Love,

Mich XX


----------



## KimmyB

Aw Mich that is so sweet about baby's heartrate, it actually brought a lump to my throat when I read it :blush: damn hormones! :haha:
Happy Full Term btw!! :happydance:


----------



## hb1

My oh was very excited from hearing your post Blondee - he's gone v mushy during this pregnancy :)

hx


----------



## blondee

Thanks Kimmy and HB, it really was very sweet and such a nice experience for my hubby. You'll have to get your guys to test it when you are on a monitor too!


Oh and thanks re the 'full term'!! I can't believe it, i know we still prob have weeks to go but i feel like a kid before Christmas!!
X


----------



## Tulip

YAY congratulations Mich! Lilypie is still primed! Name and weight when you can please :)

We test the daddy theory with kicks - it really works, Jas/Jake/Josh absolutely loves his daddy :cloud9:

I dreamed last night that I had him - speedy labour, at home, no pain relief. Was G.U.T.T.E.D when I woke up with hip agony to realise it was only a dream!


----------



## hb1

what a fab dream tho :)

hx


----------



## hb1

Update from 3rd tri :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-due-1-2010-has-finally-gone-into-labour.html

hx


----------



## Tulip

We knew it! :D Go Chloe!


----------



## KimmyB

Yey come on Chloe!!


----------



## wish2bmama

yay Due!! Go Chloe, go! :happydance:


----------



## SEA34

:) come on Chloe


----------



## blondee

yay chloe!!! How exciting!!

XX


----------



## hb1

This is v exciting :)

hx


----------



## debgreasby

So exciting!


----------



## hb1

Another update - fab news :happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...nally-gone-into-labour-update-chloe-here.html

Well done Due and Chloe!!

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Yey well done Due :happydance: and such a good weight!!


----------



## hannah76

wow, congrats due!!! welcome to the world, chloe!


----------



## wish2bmama

Huge congrats Due! Welcome to the world Chloe! :cake:


----------



## MissyMojo

:wohoo: :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Well done Phillippa and welcome Chloe! Hope you like your new ticker ;) Can't wait to see pics of the chunky little monkey! xxx

Vinushka, Kaylz.... get a move on girls, babies arriving makes all this a bit more real for the rest of us! :flower:


----------



## TripleB

9lbs8oz?! Where on earth was she hiding that?! Congrats due and welcome to the world Chloe! xxx


----------



## Tulip

That bump was DEFINITELY all Chloe!


----------



## hb1

Looking forward to the birth story Due :) Can't wait to see the pics!!

hx


----------



## SEA34

Congratulations Due & Chloe :happydance: x


----------



## hb1

Hi Tulip

I was looking at the first page and noticed you had Lucky777 as MIA - I think that she may have lost her bean :cry: - she now has a ticker showing 9 weeks pregnant and due in May so at least that is good news.

hx


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats to Due xxx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Huge congrats Due on the birth of baby chloe! :happydance: 

Just to update theres no signs of my little girl arriving anytime soon. Had a midwife appointment the other day and she wasn't even engaged! :wacko: Does anyone have any tips that could help her engage please? I'm starting to think all sorts like she can't fit in my pelvis. 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## MissyMojo

wish i could help kaylz x

anyone got the remote for life?? i need the nxt 2 weeks over with - i'm going gaga


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy birthday baby Chloe!!!


----------



## Tulip

hb1 said:


> Hi Tulip
> 
> I was looking at the first page and noticed you had Lucky777 as MIA - I think that she may have lost her bean :cry: - she now has a ticker showing 9 weeks pregnant and due in May so at least that is good news.
> 
> hx

:cry:
Thanks hon - I haven't stalked the Quiet Ones for several weeks, so appreciate that. Will put it on my to-do list :)



Kaylz--x said:


> Huge congrats Due on the birth of baby chloe! :happydance:
> 
> Just to update theres no signs of my little girl arriving anytime soon. Had a midwife appointment the other day and she wasn't even engaged! :wacko: Does anyone have any tips that could help her engage please? I'm starting to think all sorts like she can't fit in my pelvis.
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

Come on Zoey love, mummy wants to meet you. Have you got a birthing ball or gym ball Kaylz? Or a space hopper! A good bounce might get her shifting. Other than that it's probably just a case of sitting properly to keep her head down and waiting and hoping....



MissyMojo said:


> wish i could help kaylz x
> 
> anyone got the remote for life?? i need the nxt 2 weeks over with - i'm going gaga

You must be bored shitless. I'm so bored I'm dragging my lazy arse into town for hosp bag essentials. xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

Fantastic to hear that Chloe is here. wooo hoooo

I'm really not enjoying 3rd tri so much - can't believe I'm so tired. It hit me at 29 weeks - up until then I was ok :dohh:

I'm going to force myself to go swimming today but I've got to remember I'm 30 weeks pregnant and just take it easy :dohh:


----------



## TripleB

Hey Butterfly - I'm feeling the same. Tiredness has knocked me for 6 this week - was totally fine up to last week and I am sleeping really well - 8 hours a night and not uncomfortable. Have been feeling sick in the evenings too - I hope the next 13 weeks aren't like this, not sure how I'm going to manage! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im getting really bored - so bored ive asked david if we can go out for dinner tonite - just for something to do - i feel like im neer gona see the outside of my house or mw office lol

taking myself off bed rest after my growth scan on 25th, i'll b 36+5 by then


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: Jo. Have you thought about trying something new to keep you occupied - not really a creative cat myself but maybe knitting (maybe not perfect for Cyprus weather!) or starting a baby album? It must be difficult being housebound hun but its for a very good cause. Make sure you get that dinner! xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

TripleB said:


> Hey Butterfly - I'm feeling the same. Tiredness has knocked me for 6 this week - was totally fine up to last week and I am sleeping really well - 8 hours a night and not uncomfortable. Have been feeling sick in the evenings too - I hope the next 13 weeks aren't like this, not sure how I'm going to manage! xxx

 Sometimes I think we ignore what our bodies are telling us. Maybe 8 hours isn't enough? :shrug: I think I got about 8 hours last night but I'm still so very tired. 



MissyMojo said:


> im getting really bored - so bored ive asked david if we can go out for dinner tonite - just for something to do - i feel like im neer gona see the outside of my house or mw office lol
> 
> taking myself off bed rest after my growth scan on 25th, i'll b 36+5 by then

oh you must be soo bored - I hope you enjoy your dinner tonight. :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

i cant knit to save my life!!!

i have a folder ive put together of baby thoughts n scan pics etc, 

i've packed and re-packed my hospital bags lol

think i might order some bits from amazon and attempt to organise the bills drawers


----------



## TripleB

Oh crikey, organise the bills drawer?! You must be desparate! Anything that makes the time pass is good though.

Mission for tonight butterfly - 9 hours!

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i am that bored!!! dvds are catagorized in age rating, kitchen cuboards are stacked in order too - all puddings on left, savory on right, all beans together, all soups together et . . .


----------



## TripleB

MissyMojo said:


> i am that bored!!! dvds are catagorized in age rating, kitchen cuboards are stacked in order too - all puddings on left, savory on right, all beans together, all soups together et . . .

:rofl: - age rating?! I have never heard of that one before (good that Nudger will know what's out of bounds though!). Glad to see you haven't lost your sense of humour hun! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

some needs to un-invent online shopping hahaha!!! i get onto amazon and poof 15+ items in my cart - how did that happen lol


----------



## Tulip

Jo, even I am not yet desperate enough to sort out the box we chuck all our paperwork into!!


----------



## MissyMojo

:rofl: - whoops jus spent 72 quid on amazon - need a folder thingy fr the bills to b organised into - and wardrobe tidy's, and new pens, and note books


----------



## hannah76

oh man i hear you ladies on the tiredness... i sleep like shite at night, but no matter how good my afternoon nap is i am fighting to keep my eyes open all day! i don't know how i'll make it through the last month at work... :wacko: 

oh, and i sorted the bill paying/mail opening station in our house on the weekend too... am moving around to each room gutting closets etc, feels great!


----------



## - Butterfly -

TripleB said:


> Oh crikey, organise the bills drawer?! You must be desparate! Anything that makes the time pass is good though.
> 
> Mission for tonight butterfly - 9 hours!
> 
> xxx

 deal :thumbup: I did 20 lengths at swimming so I reckon I'll sleep well tonight. :flower:


----------



## wish2bmama

I'm back from the doctors! Baby is 1lb 6oz!! :shock: So.. big :) :thumbup:

I have bacterial Vaginosis, so on meds. But they got me a 3D scan! He looks just like his daddy!!
 



Attached Files:







23w1d bnb.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissyMojo

aww wow wish soo cute:)


----------



## KimmyB

Aw Wish, soooo cute!! Brilliant weight too!


----------



## Tulip

CUTENESS, Wish! Congratulations! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

ive put a thread into pregnancy club, with info about understanding your notes, and links to a site with pics, of different ways baby could be lying :)


----------



## TripleB

Happy 3rd trimester day to me and hb1! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

yay :D


----------



## hb1

Lovely pic W2B!!!! :happydance:

Happy 3ed Tri too Triple :dance: 

"Your baby at 27 weeks weighs slightly under 2 pounds. Your baby's total length is close to 14.4 inches. Up until the 27th and 28th weeks of pregnancy, your baby's eyelids were fused together. After this week or next, they will open." How exciting!

Jo - hope you're hanging in there ok - I know it's boring but not too long to wait now...

AFM - had bad ibs last night - from quorn - although I'm veggie I don't eat this really but there was an offer on - never again!! been up ALL night :(

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

i have worked out i have a max of 13 days left on bed rest, wahooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wonder if nudger will start trying to come as soon as i get mobile again? lol


----------



## SEA34

Happy 3rd tri Triple & h :)

I got a call from the doctors this morning to say I have a water infection so now on antibiotics.

Got 2nd antenatal class tonight had to go for NCT ones as we only get one measly hour here now with the NHS. How was the hospital tour Tulip I don't think we get one of those either


----------



## Tulip

SEA34 said:


> Happy 3rd tri Triple & h :)
> 
> I got a call from the doctors this morning to say I have a water infection so now on antibiotics.
> 
> Got 2nd antenatal class tonight had to go for NCT ones as we only get one measly hour here now with the NHS. How was the hospital tour Tulip I don't think we get one of those either

Happy 3rd Tri girls!

Hospital tour was OK, it's a bit of a conveyor belt but as a ten-bed unit they can't really make it anything else :shrug:

Had a bit of a shock on the way in, bumped into the nan of an acquaintance from work. Rachel went into labour on Saturday, by Monday afternoon all hell had broken loose, she had an emergency section, followed by hysterectomy because she was bleeding out and ended up on life support. She's in ICU and they're hoping to bring her round today. She's only 21, bless her heart :cry: Baby Archie is thankfully fine and thriving, but obviously needs his mummy to wake up.

In other news I just booked my first dentist appt in goodness knows how many years! Hubby and I are going on monday. Eeeeeek! *starts flossing furiously*


----------



## SEA34

How awful hope your work colleague will be ok.

That reminds me I need to find myself a dentist, teeth are falling apart


----------



## wish2bmama

happy third try triple and hb! x

Oh my gosh Tulip, I hope your colleague will be okay, poor thing.

yay jo!!! Only 13 days!! :) 

that sucks hb :hugs: hope you are feeling better!

Afm, I got to talk to DH for 5 mins last night! He got to see our Baby's face in the 3d scan! He thinks he got my nose. We shall see! Dh is having an aweful time. Missions all the time, and the threat alerts so high. Sigh... trying to keep my stressing to a min, but it's rather hard. I miss him.


----------



## KimmyB

Happy 3rd tri ladies! :wohoo:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: wish - sodding army :( sodding war :( how long til u guys get R&R?


----------



## wish2bmama

March!! Ugh!!! The baby will be almost 2 months by then! We were hoping for feb :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

that sucks hunni xxx :hug: are u friends with many other army wives? do you have a countdown buddy/


----------



## wish2bmama

I do have some friends here. They live about 2.5 hours away, but they are all my best friends from college! Amazing we all ended up in the same state! :)

I am starting a class next week, so that will keep my busy to pass the time too :thumbup:


----------



## hb1

Hope your infection sorts itself out Sea :flower:

Tulip - your poor friend - that's so so sad - glad she is stable enough to be brought round and her baby is ok but her whole life is affected :(

W2B - sorry about your oh :hugs:

Just had a chap round about the kitchen floor - as we want tiling done but it's become apparent that there's an issue - worst case scenario the whole thing may need to come up - could be pricey - booooooo :(

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Wish sorry about your DH, must be so hard for you :(
hb1 what a nightmare about the floor! It's not only me then that keeps getting unexpected bills etc, just at the wrong time aswell!
Nic I never said sorry about your friend, how awful :(
SEA hope your infection goes soon, nothing worse!
AFM just taken the dog for a walk with DH and OH MY GOD did my bump hurt when we got back :( thinks its coz I was trying to keep up with DH pace when I'm used to snail's pace now :haha:


----------



## hb1

I know - worst case scenario it could add £2000 to the bill :(

Get your oh to carry a rucksack with a watermelon on his front to even it out :)

hx


----------



## KimmyB

hb1 said:


> Get your oh to carry a rucksack with a watermelon on his front to even it out :)
> 
> hx

:rofl: what a good idea!


----------



## blondee

Hi Ladies!

Wow, so much news eh?

Huge, huge congrats to Due and HELLO to Chloe! Are there any pics on here yet?? yes, i am impatient!!

Happy thrird Tri, ladies! What a great feeling, eh?

Wish - sorry to hear you get such little contact with your OH. It must be so hard on you both. The photo is soooo cute, i bet you can't stop looking at it!


Tulip - crikey, your poor, poor colleague. What a rough ride! Fingers crossed she recovers well now. It's pants about the kitchen floor, hope it's not too expensive.

I have just come back from a facial - it was lovely - right up to the end where i started to overheat and she was out of the room while i had the mask on! Cue mini panic and mild claustrophobia! I was just considering shouting for some help when she came back in to find me practically naked and sweating profusely despite the Air Con! She felt terrible when she saw me. I am guessing that's my last one for a while as i usually have 1 every month. eeek! How weird to think that our lives are gonna change so much that we won't have the freedom to do things like that without planning ahead. I know baby is well worth it all, but still it will be so weird to think that someone will be dependent on me 24/7. I have always been very independent and it must be such a culture shock. Wowsers, hormones and fears, eh???

The heat and humidity here is a joke, it was 36 degrees when i went out earlier, that plus the humidity means i am even driving if i need to go round the bloody corner! Roll on winter and a pleasant 30 degrees!! I saw that the UK is likely to get snow next week and i was totally jealous until i started to think about going in to labour whilst being snowed in! That scenario aside, i think i would love to be home. Ok, just thought - how the hell are you guys getting your shoes and socks on??? I tried to dry my feet when i got out of the shower earlier and really hurt myself! Luckily i do tend to just leave them as it so so hot there is no point in struggling but i forgot this morning. 

Jo - how's the weather in Cyprus? Are you able to keep cool indoors?

Love,

MX


----------



## MissyMojo

hey blondee

its cooled off :) day time is 28-30c night times are about 24-25 :) 

really sleepy this morning - only been up 30 mins and i cant keep my eyes open


----------



## Tulip

Mich - I grab my trouser leg and use it to pull my foot up onto the opposite knee! Still a bit tricky to reach forward and tie laces on my trainers though!

We had our Care of the Newborn class last night, it was REALLY good, plenty of laughs. I'm going to the breastfeeding support group next Tuesday to get some tips! xxx


----------



## TripleB

Morning ladies. I'm considering my first sick day of my pregnancy today. Didn't sleep well, have pounding head and an upset tummy. I'm back in bed now after dropping hubby off at the station. What do you think?

Nic, so sad about your friend. Thank goodness the little one is doing ok.

Blondie, being snowed in when I go into labour is my big fear! It pretty much snowed all January last year and we were housebound for about a week as our drive is steep. Have told DH as soon as those flakes start falling we are de-camping to the in-laws as they live a few mins from the hospital!

Bummer about the floor h, we're embarking on the nursery this weekend and the cost of that scares me without any unplanned stuff cropping up. Hope it's not as bad as you fear.

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Hope you feel better soon sweets xx


----------



## KimmyB

Take the day off Louise, there's no point making yourself feel worse :hugs: I'm not feeling too good this morning, thinking I may have caught that yucky cold thats floating about :/ x


----------



## TripleB

Called in sick and think that's the right decision considering proximity to the loo is a must today! Back in bed now. What I'd give for a couple of nurofens and an immodium! Hope you're not coming down with a cold Kimmy, that's just rotten when you're pregnant.

DH used the last of the milk so can't even have the bowl of porridge I'm craving (am in full-on whinge mode today!) 

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

You're allowed to whinge when you're pregnant and poorly :D I'm thinking I may have to take some paras today so my head must be hurting :/

I'm 34 weeks today!! Upping the RLT (I've switched to capsules - couldn't be bothered with the teabags) and am starting perineal massage tonight - not looking forward to that! Any tips Nic?! :haha:


----------



## hb1

Good plan to take today Triple - nobody will thank you for being a hero but your LO will thank you for looking after yourself

- I have had 1 pregnancy sick day after no sleep for a few days over a weekend - and I envisage more of my sleep doesn't improvre - I will be booking in with occupational health next week to see if there's any way I can shimmy everything round to help me - I know one girl at work who they allowed to have every wednesday off ( on full pay ) as it was all getting too much. Or maybe I could work from home a day or so a week - I live 30 miles away and it is the drive that particularly bothers me on no sleep... will see.

Hope you don't go down with the cold Kimmy - get some orange juice down you, milk with honey, stay warm and I always gargle with corsadyl if I feel something coming on.

Glad the classes are going well Nic :)

AFM - would have thought after wednesday night of no sleep I would have been flat out - no!! I was up most of the night - had 3 hours tops :(

hx


----------



## Tulip

Perineal massage for TEN MINUTES A DAY????

Sod that, is my tip :haha: I'm thinking some is better than none :shrug:


----------



## hb1

:haha: 

my OH is going to be drafted in to do mine :haha:


----------



## Tulip

Does he get a reward afterwards? :haha:


----------



## TripleB

hb1 said:


> :haha:
> 
> my OH is going to be drafted in to do mine :haha:

Mine too, can't say he's looking forward to it! Home computer monitor won't turn on so this is turning into a proper sick day, can't even check emails. Thank god for iPods so I can check BnB! 

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:( triple

what is it with colds atm - seems everyone is fallin victim 

im chesty n my throat hurts - fun!!! might eat some custard as a "poor me" treat


----------



## blondee

Aw ladies, i had such good intentions to do the perineal massage and it just hasn't happened. The first time i did it i thought my nails were short, oh no they weren't! They looked it to me but it was just horrendous. My nails are shorter than most mens but my technique has not improved one bit. It is soooooooooo awkward. I think i managed about 1 minute not 10 last night and was too tired and had too much to do to face it this morning.

Jo - you lucky thing! I constantly have a sweaty upper lip that Nick refers to as my "sweat 'tache"! It is just not the demure, elegant pregnant lady look i had always envisaged for myself! 

Sleep is just a thing of the past.... I know when bubba comes we will be sleep deprived but at least we can sleep on our backs again! Plus, we will not have to change positions every 15 minutes cos a hip/leg/pelvis is aching or cos bubba doesn't like the position and is letting you know in no uncertain terms!

I am gonna attempt my second afternoon nap today. Last time was a complete disaster but i am just sooo pooped already and it is only 10.20 am!

I hope you poorly ladies are feeling better soon - make sure you get plenty of TLC!!

Tulip - i love the image of you getting your shoes and socks on! It made me really giggle! I am just so glad that i am able to live in flip flops, they are heaven sent.

Mich x


----------



## KimmyB

I am not looking forward to trying the massage atall from what I've read :nope: but thought i'd give it a shot...Will let you know how I get on :haha: Infact...I wonder if I can even reach?! DH has been roped into trimming the lady graden for the last 3 weeks so its not looking promising lol x


----------



## hb1

Tulip said:


> Does he get a reward afterwards? :haha:

He'll get a baby and a pat on the back :)

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

:rofl:


----------



## Tulip

:rofl:


----------



## Wriggley

Hi Girls sorry for the delay - i couldnt work out how to find this thread - just letting you all know that Phillippa had her baby girl on the 12th October weighing in at 9lb 12oz. here are the threads i posted in 3rd tri for you to take a nosey at :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...nally-gone-into-labour-update-chloe-here.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/439206-little-update-due-1-2010-a.html


----------



## hb1

Good night sleep last night plus a nap this morning - woooohoooo - I feel alive again!! and having had a week off my ankles are svelt again!!! ( the only bit of me that is!! ) - now if I could just sort out the heartburn ........

hx


----------



## KimmyB

hb I'm the same with the heartburn, it was a killer yesterday. Yey to feeling alive again! Me and babyboy are fine, he's kicking away (although the Braxton Hicks are getting bloody worse!) Guna go get some comfies on and chill on the settee for the rest of the night I think :D


----------



## TripleB

Glad you're feeling good h. I'm better today after a few days of feeling lousy. We were supposed to crack on with the nursery this weekend but just didn't happen. Luckily the inlaws have offered to give us a hand with the decorating in a few weeks time, love them. So not looking forward to work tomorrow but less than 9 weeks left so must stop moaning!

Am in my trackie bottoms chilling on the sofa too Kimmy, only place to be on a Sunday night!

Check out Chloe's revised weight - ouch ouch ouch! Due deserves a baby that's sleeping well after that! 

xxx


----------



## Tulip

I'll update Chloe's particulars tomorrow :shock:

Kimmy are your BHs starting to hurt now? I'm getting period pain and backache with mine. Some are now thinking I won't go to 40 weeks!

Hope you're all well - I had such a weepy hormonal morning, Hubby whisked me off to the seaside for crazy golf, fish n chips, adventure golf and 2p slot machines :) Munch has not stopped ALL DAY, he's moving almost too much, the little monkey. Argh, paranoia, hate it! xxx


----------



## hb1

Totally know what you mean Triple - I meant to get loads done this week but have spent the whole time not sleeping, feeling pants with IBS etc that nothing much moved on :(

Hope you have a lovely chilling time tonight Kimmy, Triple and everyone :)

:hugs: Nic, try to ignore the paranoia - Munch is doing v well :) and in a month you'll meet him!! maybe you're going to feel more paranoid again coming up to the end but you're such a strong lady :flower: you'll make it :)

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Wowzer at Chloe's revised weight! Glad they are both doing well :thumbup:
Bet you can't wait for maternity leave Louise! I honestly don't know how you full time ladies do it, I only work 2 full days plus a half day Saturday and at the end of my 2nd day I am shattered! You deserve a medal!
Nic the paranoia is understandable - I never stop bloody worrying! But I'm sure moving too much isn't a problem, just a sign of a lovely strong baby boy in there :D Your day sounds lovely btw!
Wrt the BH I'm not yet finding them painful - just uncomfortable. They're also affecting my lungs in a weird way, sort of make me short of breath I suppose? Dunno, its hard to explain. Maybe Munch will make an early appearance then?? Term in 11 days though for you :shocked:

AFM...Just done my first perineal massage I don't like it...How can a thumb inflict so much pain?! (Can you all see why I'm opting for an epidural now?! :haha:)


----------



## wish2bmama

Wow to Chloe's weight! :shock: I give her major props!

Kimmy, I am with you on the epi! Ill do the massages anyway, BUT I know for sure something is ripping in the end. 

Afm, I found the poem to put in LoveBug's nursery. 
~The world may never notice 
If a Snowdrop doesn't bloom, 
Or even pause to wonder 
If the petals fall too soon. 
But every life that ever forms, 
Or ever comes to be, 
Touches the world in some small way for all eternity.~
:cry: :cry:

I'm going paint it.


----------



## KimmyB

Aw Wish that is a beautiful poem :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

I'm not enjoying the perineal massage either and can't see me keeping it up. Oh well :shrug: If baby turns out the size of Chloe, we're all in trouble, massage or no massage :shock:

Wish, that poem is lovely :cry: xxx


----------



## hb1

W2B - lovely poem - am now in tears here :cry: thank goodness I'm not in work!!

V brave with the massage Kimmy - 6 or so weeks till I start mine...

After my triamphant sleep on Saturday night I woke up at 1am last night and have been awake ever since - pregnancy related sickness number 2 - I emailed my manager to let her know and she said we can look at options for working from home.....

hoping for some good naps today...

hx


----------



## TripleB

Oh I'm not looking forward to the peri massage now! *hastily reconsidering her "au naturale" childbirth*

Sorry you're feeling rubbish h - is it me or has this pregnancy business just suddenly got harder the minute you arrive in the 3rd tri?!

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: all round x x


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry girls didn't mean to scare you about the peri massage, it's probably just me with my very low pain threshold! When I'd done it I went into DH (who was in the bath) like a petulant child (picture the bottom lip sticking out and everything) and said "I don't like it!" Just managed to refrain myself from stamping my foot :haha:
Sorry you're feeling rubbish HB, get plenty of naps in today!
I'm just off to Fatquanatal then going to undo all my good work by going to Pizza Hut with an old friend. Oh well, I already look like a baby elephant so may aswell milk it while I can :rofl: Have a nice day ladies x


----------



## hb1

mmmm pizza hut mmmmmm nom nom :)

I know Triple, my sleeplessness has reached new levels and the heartburn is awful...

hx


----------



## Tulip

Mmm pizza hut. I have pitta breads that need eating so may do pitta pizzas for lunch when I escape the dentist. Just a little filling to book in for. Now waiting for Hubby... I may be some time! :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

gosh loads of babies since i was last on 
here is my birth story with Chloe https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-her-own-steam-6days-overdue.html#post7337299
quite a quick labour really. breastfeeding like a pro


----------



## MissyMojo

i just bit my grandmas head off via msn :blush:

i told her i'd been to a farewell BBQ lunch for one of davids colleagues and she repleied "well you better not have eaten too much, you have to think about your figure even when your pregnant you know"

so i replied, " i had 1 pork chops and a small glass of lemonade, and im lighter now than i was before i got pregnant so my weight really isnt an issue!"

whoops . .


----------



## Tulip

She is gorgeous Phillippa hon, and well done you for coping so well! xxx


----------



## hb1

Lovely pics Due - lovely birth too :)

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Well done Due! You must be so proud :cloud9:
Pizza was yum! But I'm having a paranoid day...Little man is bring quiet and I hate that. Even got the doppler out this morning (can't remember the last time I used it) HR138 and he did kick the doppler several times. But I'm just not satisfied. He's awake at the moment but his movements don't feel as strong as usual. Mind you, I'm feeling a lot of them towards my bum?! So perhaps he's changed position?? Oh god I am going mental here!


----------



## TripleB

Well done Due - both you and Chloe look fab! You are in inspiration to us waiting ladies on the birthing front!

Don't blame you Jo - wish I could say I'm lighter now than before but with my appetite - no chance! I've forgotten what it was like to have a figure - I feel like a tomato on legs today (maybe my red top isn't helping!)

How are you feeling h?

Love the pouting story Kimmy - I've never been one for turning on the waterworks but its just like flipping a switch these days!

I've been freaking out yesterday and today that my kicks have gone from high up to low down (worrying about breach again). That's changed now - not sure if its a third tri thing but my WHOLE bump seems to move!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Louise my bumps the same, I feel movement all over the place. Like right now I can feel something low down to the left and something high up and in the middle?! Although he was breech this time last week so perhaps I'm not a good example! Hoping he's decided to turn around and thats why his movements feel different?? I've got my midwife appt tomorrow morning so I'll see what she says (unless I get super worried in the meantime and phone triage...)
Jo I know what you mean, I've had some of the worst comments off old people! Esp DH's grandparents, why do they think they can say what the hell they want?! Well done for being lighter than before, I think I'm currently 3 stone heavier than when I started :blush:


----------



## Tulip

Kimmy sounds like he's facing your back and kicking you in the guts - good lad! I'm 2 stone heavier at the mo. Next time I step on the bance board, Wii Fit is gonna put my bMI into Overweight for the first time...


----------



## MissyMojo

im tempted to get some scales for the house . . but im frightened i'll get obsessed with my weight . . .


----------



## TripleB

I'm just over a stone heavier but was already a bit on the chunky side pre-pregnancy. I have some serious work to do once this little one is born!

Just had some great news. One of my friends who has struggled for years to have a baby (told her tubes were blocked, several failed attempts at IVF, 3 MC and then miracle of miracles conceived naturally) has just had a little boy. 3 days overdue and a teeny tiny 6lbs9oz. Can't wait to meet him!

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

aww fantastic news xxx


----------



## - Butterfly -

I'm nearly 3 stone heavier too :blush:


----------



## hb1

Hey Triple- not sure if low down movements necessarily mean breach - I was getting those last mw appt and when she palpated my bump his head was down. Yey!!! for your friend :happydance:

:hugs: to all the ladies with movement worries :flower:

Don't know how heavy I am so not sure where I stand compared to pre-pregnancy.

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw, congrats to your friend triple!

I am 15lbs heavier... my doc isn't very happy.. so she put me on a no carb/no sugar diet. lol

So... woke up with my right nipple really hurting. So I took it out of my shirt to let it have some air. Well, turns out.. I'm leaking!! I couldn't believe it! This is a whole new world to me! So I will call the nurse later to ask a ton of questions.


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Nic, I hope so! Also hope he's turned by tomorrow, the thought of a ECV scares the bejesus outa me :(
Aw great news Louise!! I bet you can't wait for a squeeze!
Glad I'm not the only one Butterfly :hugs:
Wish that must be so strange for you! I've not leaked once yet, I wonder if I will??

Oh, was just thinking...If anyone wants to 
Just thought it would be good for keeping in touch plus updates for labour! Just message me saying who you are :flower:


----------



## wish2bmama

I'm not really sure how commin leaking is. It was kinda scary for a min. lol AND my nipple turned purple! :shower: seemed to help tho :thumbup:

I should add, that my diet is also because of the gd. :blush: I'm kinda of a space head and assume everyone knows my thoughts. :haha:


----------



## hb1

They also advise low GI for diabetes - might be easier than straight no carb or sugar - might be worth an ask....


----------



## wish2bmama

What is low gi hb? Ill try anything better


----------



## MadamRose

TripleB said:


> Well done Due - both you and Chloe look fab! You are in inspiration to us waiting ladies on the birthing front!
> 
> Don't blame you Jo - wish I could say I'm lighter now than before but with my appetite - no chance! I've forgotten what it was like to have a figure - I feel like a tomato on legs today (maybe my red top isn't helping!)
> 
> How are you feeling h?
> 
> Love the pouting story Kimmy - I've never been one for turning on the waterworks but its just like flipping a switch these days!
> 
> I've been freaking out yesterday and today that my kicks have gone from high up to low down (worrying about breach again). That's changed now - not sure if its a third tri thing but my WHOLE bump seems to move!
> 
> xxx

Thanks dont be scared to beleive you can do it without much pain relief, i wont deny it hurts. Some ways more than expected but at the same time in some ways less. I feel empowered that i managed to do it on just gas and air in the water. I think if you beleive you can you do it. The MW had a really way of looking at it each contraction is a hill to getting to you baby and its a powerful useful feeling and not a bad painful one


----------



## Tulip

Kimmy yeah, lowdown pains can also be headbutts rather than kicks. Ive had plenty of those and he was defo cephalic on Friday :thumbup:

Anyone who wants me on FB, search for Nicola X and you should find me - red and White stripey bump pic - Kimmy I'll add you now but the phone app doesn't allow me to send a msg with it :dohh: 

Love all round x


----------



## Tulip

As for ECV - no way. I'd rather have a section.


----------



## MadamRose

i added you on facebook tulip


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for the adds girls :hugs:
I'm glad you said that about the ECV Nic, I feel the same but didn't know how others would feel about it. Am I well within my rights to decline one and opt for C section? Obviously I'd rather not have a C section but I really don't like the thought of them man handling my baby in the way they have to in ECV. Fingers crossed you're right though and he's head-butting me :haha:


----------



## hb1

https://www.bupa.co.uk/health_information/html/health_news/250505gifoodshealth.html

https://helpguide.org/life/healthy_diet_diabetes.htm

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Food_and_recipes/The-Glycaemic-Index/

https://www.the-gi-diet.org/lowgifoods/

Here's some links W2B.

Low GI foods release slowly so you avoid insulin spikes - I have pcos and due to the impact on insulin resistance low gi is advised for me but also for diabetes, by including more low GI foods ( more wholemeal etc and less refined sugars and carbs ) the theory is you can better control your blood sugar - it's more person friendly too :) I would ask to be referred to a dietician at your dr's to discuss it...


----------



## wish2bmama

Due, I LOVE the pic of you holding Chloe and your dh holding her hand. SO adorable. xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks hb!! That sounds way better than my current diet! I will make an apt with a dietiction at the docs office.


----------



## hb1

KimmyB said:


> Thanks for the adds girls :hugs:
> I'm glad you said that about the ECV Nic, I feel the same but didn't know how others would feel about it. Am I well within my rights to decline one and opt for C section? Obviously I'd rather not have a C section but I really don't like the thought of them man handling my baby in the way they have to in ECV. Fingers crossed you're right though and he's head-butting me :haha:

Kimmy - have also heard that there are lots of positions that can help your LO turn by themselves. 

My hypno-birthing teacher has had several beach babies ( you get an extra class if you are breach ) and has turned all but one ( the lady had a septate uterus so not much room to move ) using relaxation and postures.....


----------



## KimmyB

Wow thats impressive hb1, thanks for the info. I'm probably worrying myself for nothing but would rather be prepared for all eventualities. Obviously if he is breech I'll try everything I can by myself. But the way I feel about ECV...Well I doubt thats going to change.


----------



## Tulip

I agree. My biggest fear (this week) is cord accident. No way will I allow them to force him to spin when he doesn't want to. Try googling 'spinning babies' for the positions to try if you need them x

Thanks for the add, yummy mummy Phillippa! x


----------



## Tulip

Ooh so many adds, I am a lucky girl :cloud9:


----------



## hb1

No - I don't think I would have ECV either


----------



## TripleB

Totally with you on the ECV. My friend had one, said it was complete agony (not positive pain like labour, just pain pain). She bawled her eyes out and it completely freaked out her hubby. She had her beautiful boy by c-section in the end.

I've been very good at sleeping on my left so hoping that will help with the positioning.

Hubby has just gone out to play squash - have just sent him a text asking him to get me some ice-cream on the way home (major craving), I hope he complies!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

I hope you were specific with the type and flavour, Louise :) You don't want to be disappointed :haha:


----------



## TripleB

Oh blimey, good point! Follow-up text on it's way - don't want any mint choc-chip nastiness (his fav - yuck!) xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Eww mint choc-chip. I like frozen yogert. And some berries on top yumm


----------



## MissyMojo

:coffee: morning girls


----------



## wish2bmama

Good morning Jo :wave:


----------



## MissyMojo

How u doing wish?


----------



## wish2bmama

I'm FAB today!! Today is one happy day for me and DH! So proud of our little baby!

How are you doing jo and everyone?

Hope everone is well! Time for bed... I stayed up way to late today. LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

oooh Happy Vday hunni :D

sweet dreams,

im poorly but hanging in, got parenting Classes 10-12:30 today :D


----------



## Tulip

Happy belated V-day, Wish! Thanks for the add, too! xxx

Morning Jo, how's the cold coming along? xx


----------



## SEA34

Morning everyone

Happy V day wish :happydance:

I'm off work today on holiday plan to do nothing at all :) x


----------



## SEA34

Oh forgot to say wow on your birth story Due, hope you and Chloe (and dad) are all well x


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats on VDay wish :wohoo:
Hope you start to feel better soon Jo :hugs:
SEA enjoy your day off!
I'm off to midwife appt in about 30 mins, lets hope little fella has turned!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Good luck at your appointment Kimmy.

Happy V Day Wish

Enjoy your day off Sea

enjoy the parenting Class mojo


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls ,

parenting class was canny, theres only 2 of us expecting due anytime soon, so it was me and hubby, Alison my friend, and Chris the MW, - we talked about the time imediatly after birth, the time in hospital, the notes and paperwrk we'll get and the "red book"
also discussed toping and tailing, and bathing, and setting priorities.

:hugs: all round to everyone :flower:


----------



## Vinushka

hi, sorry i haven't checked in in ages but i lost the internet for amonth while moving. My little baby boy Vincent was born almost 2 weeks late on the 14th, I was induced and after 6 hours wait i went from the first contraction to him being born in 1h 30 mins. Never felt so much pain as dilating to full in15 mins. :3 especially when the midwives didn't believe I was in labour at all, and i got dumped in a corner room because they were so busy. 

baby is healthy, very, but I'm struggling with the breastfeeding and very tired right now. Congrats on the other little ones born. I'm sorry I'm mostly incomprehensible lately :s


----------



## KimmyB

Ah lovely news Vinushka!! Congratulations! Yey, another PAL baby!
AFM, midwife isn't sure about bambino's position. Apparently she can feel something round and hard underneath my diaphragm and the same low down :wacko: So he's either still breech or he's got a "neat little bum" (midwife's own words) :haha: how cute!


----------



## MissyMojo

Congrats on your little man hunni :D


----------



## MissyMojo

are they going to offer a scan to check then Kimmy???


----------



## Kaylz--x

Congrats Vinushka on the birth of your baby boy! :D 

Well it's my due date today and still no signs of baby comming any time soon. Cant believe how dissapointed I feel! :wacko: 

Hope everyones well xx


----------



## KimmyB

Kaylz hope baby doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!

Jo I've gotta wait til my 36 week appt, if they still aren't certain of his position at that point then they will send me for a scan.


----------



## SEA34

Congrats Vinushka on the birth on Vincent :)

I've no idea what the position of my little one is do they normally tell you at your midwife appointments


----------



## MissyMojo

they dont always say - bt they should be righting it in your notes by now,

hopefully your LO come soon kaylz

kimmy, hope ur lil one decides to get themselves head down soon for u


----------



## KimmyB

SEA yes they have a feel at your antenatal appts and tell you. Although it doesn't really mean much until 36 weeks as there is still time for them to turn until then.


----------



## SEA34

Thanks just had a look at my looks, I think it says Cephalic at 28 weeks is this head down?


----------



## KimmyB

Yes hun


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats Vinushka!!! What a cute name! xxx

Thanks ladies! DH just got online to wish our baby happy vday! Bless him, he's so happy. And I got to watch him clean his weapon (kinda really sexy :blush:). Must be the hormones

xx


----------



## MissyMojo

its the man in uniform wish!!! i love watching hubby get ready in his uniform :D


----------



## wish2bmama

Mmm, you said it Jo! :) x


----------



## MissyMojo

davids been at the gym 3 times a week for the last few weeks and it getting otter and hotter, he's gonna need the nexst size up in his uniform soon he's getting soo muscly . . . . i miss sex :blush:


----------



## KimmyB

MissyMojo said:


> davids been at the gym 3 times a week for the last few weeks and it getting otter and hotter, he's gonna need the nexst size up in his uniform soon he's getting soo muscly . . . . i miss sex :blush:

Is it coz of being on bed rest that you can't DTD Jo? Must be so frustrating for you! Mind you, I'm on a bit of a sex drought atm, been 2 and a half weeks since the last session :( It is a bit of a logistical nightmare I agree but still...:shrug: Think hubby's gone off me. Makes me feel even fatter and uglier than I already do tbh :( Sorry to moan :blush:


----------



## MissyMojo

its a combination of things, bled in 1st tri at 8w so was told no nookie til 14w - then when we could have some, i really just couldnt enjoy it, it wasnt uncomfortable or painful - just didnt get the big O - which made hubby paranoid it was his fault etc.. whch put him off, then with having lost a plug, and a pprom and contractions at 31w was told no nookie, so its been about 30 weeks since i had a really good Shag!!!! i still have a 4 weeks left to go, then im pretty sure itll b a few weeks after baby b4 i want sex again . . .


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: kimmy sex and pregnancy are just weird things, ur not fat n ugly!!! no pregnant woman ever is - but i know what you mean x


----------



## KimmyB

Wow that is a long time Jo, bless ya! Yeh I'm guessing once baby arrives sex will be the last thing on our minds! Tbh I don't blame hubby if he doesn't find me attractive anymore, I know my appearance has changed loads. Infact, I don;t even like him to look at me if I'm naked anymore, my stretchmarks are horrendous!


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: xx


----------



## Tulip

Kimmy, know what you mean, we still haven't since we conceived :blush: At first we were too scared to jeopardise the pregnancy, now I think he's really gone off me :( I'm planning on attacking him at 37w but may well lose my bottle. I'm horny but don't feel sexy *sigh*


----------



## - Butterfly -

Vinushka said:


> hi, sorry i haven't checked in in ages but i lost the internet for amonth while moving. My little baby boy Vincent was born almost 2 weeks late on the 14th, I was induced and after 6 hours wait i went from the first contraction to him being born in 1h 30 mins. Never felt so much pain as dilating to full in15 mins. :3 especially when the midwives didn't believe I was in labour at all, and i got dumped in a corner room because they were so busy.
> 
> baby is healthy, very, but I'm struggling with the breastfeeding and very tired right now. Congrats on the other little ones born. I'm sorry I'm mostly incomprehensible lately :s

 Aww congrats and make sure you sleep when he sleeps - sod the cleaning etc :hugs:



Kaylz--x said:


> Congrats Vinushka on the birth of your baby boy! :D
> 
> Well it's my due date today and still no signs of baby comming any time soon. Cant believe how dissapointed I feel! :wacko:
> 
> Hope everyones well xx

 Get bouncing on the exercise ball :hugs:


----------



## hb1

wow - busy day!!

Happy V day W2B!!!!!! 

Congratulations Vinushka and Vincent!!!! :happydance:

My OH won't dtd because he feels it's wierd that the baby is right there and it isn't right - not that fussed as with all the sleeplessness I am really really tired!!

hx


----------



## - Butterfly -

hb1 said:


> wow - busy day!!
> 
> Happy V day W2B!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations Vinushka and Vincent!!!! :happydance:
> 
> My OH won't dtd because he feels it's wierd that the baby is right there and it isn't right - not that fussed as with all the sleeplessness I am really really tired!!
> 
> hx

 my DH is not put off at all. He is very patient though as does wait for me to 'be in the mood' which isn't very often!! :dohh: Maybe once every couple of weeks :rofl:


----------



## wish2bmama

:hugs: to all of you!


----------



## Tulip

wish2bmama said:


> :hugs: to all of you!

...says the lady who is a long way from her man. Special :hugs: to you honey. Makes me think I should stop moaning xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Thank you Tulip xx


----------



## TripleB

Wowzers you lot can talk! :rofl:

Happy happy v-day Wish and bless your hubby, how sweet he remembered.

Congrats Vinushka and welcome to the world little Vincent. These winter babies are coming thick and fast now (scary!) - hope its not long for you Kaylz.

Not great on the nookie front here either. I instigated it on Sunday morning as I felt DH deserved a little treat. It was OK but I'm really not feeling it! Even DH said it feels wrong somehow! Its weird isn't it how we go from DTD as much as poss when TTC then nada - poor men!

Kimmy - I don't believe a word you say. I've seen those bump pics, not a stretchie to be seen young lady!

I've been in London for a course today, home now but boy am I tired. Trains were knackered this morning and a 1 hour journey took 2.5 hours. At one point in a jam-packed full train when my hubby was attempting to grab a seat for me this bloke asked him if he would mind giving it up for a pregnant lady (presumably his OH) who was behind him. She must have been in the first trimester as there was no bump and my DH was a bit dumstruck and just said um, yeah ok. I was trying not to crack up as he sheepishly came back over to me and asked if I was ok (I was fine - train was so rammed I felt safer standing and leaning against the wall anyway). DH rubbed my bump and the other bloke clocked it and went bright red - was so funny. Luckily next stop was ours!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Aw sorry Wish, how thoughtless of me :dohh: I'll stop my whining right now!
Louise I've been blessed with a stretchmark free bump...But I've paid for it elsewhere. My bum and thighs are covered in them. I've got a few starting to come on my hips and even on that fat bit at the side of my knee?! Who'd have thought you could get fat knees?! :haha:
That is so funny about the train Louise :haha:


----------



## TripleB

I'll believe you Kimmy (I have them on my bum and thighs already from a bit of a porker in my time - they do fade hun).

I have noticed my rings are a bit tighter. No swollen ankles or anything else yet but the hands do puff-up from time to time - esp if I get too hot.

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Yeah my hands have started to do that when I'm hot. My rings are now worn round my neck. Though I do wear a (bigger-sized) dress ring on my wedding finger to avoid disapproving looks from old buddies :haha:


----------



## wish2bmama

KimmyB said:


> Aw sorry Wish, how thoughtless of me :dohh: I'll stop my whining right now!
> Louise I've been blessed with a stretchmark free bump...But I've paid for it elsewhere. My bum and thighs are covered in them. I've got a few starting to come on my hips and even on that fat bit at the side of my knee?! Who'd have thought you could get fat knees?! :haha:
> That is so funny about the train Louise :haha:

aw, you're sweet :flower:

I have fatter fingers too. DH's wedding band is my back up :haha:

Also, my shoes dont fit now either! I hope my feet go back after I have that Baby, I have some nice shoes I crave to wear again!


----------



## TripleB

Yep with you on the shoes wish - flatties only and a size bigger. Oh my lovely heels....xxx


----------



## KimmyB

My shoes don't fit either!! :grr: Mind you, my feet do look like a coupla torpedo bread rolls :dohh: They are swollen and so are my hands, but not overly so. Had to remove my engagement and wedding rings about a month ago :nope: Glad I'm not the only one to get funny looks from the biddies :haha:


----------



## debgreasby

I've told DH he has to buy me a cheapo wedding ring if this one has to come off ... i feel naked without it! I already took my engagement ring off :(


----------



## blondee

Hi ladies,

Welcome to the world Vincent! Congrats Vinushka!!

Well, after a couple of false alarms i thought i had escaped the stretchies...but then my bump dropped and the underside of it is now covered. I hate feeling so vain, but i really, really hate them. 

My wedding ring has been off for ages and i just wear my engagment ring now, but that is pretty tight but at least i remember to take it off every night (sometimes i need hand cream to get it moving!).

I am with you girls on the sex front, i feel pretty horny but don't think it would work right now. I am so achey and awkward and when i suggested it to OH he said 'What?! There's a full size baby in there!!', so i guess that's a no! :haha: i don't blame him, i think i am beginning to feel like that too!

Well, the Doc told me that Spud is not coming this week. Apparently my cervix is shortening, but we are not there yet. She offered me a sweep next monday. Does anyone know if there is any risk involved with sweeps? I know they are meant to hurt, but could they cause any damage/upset bubs? :shrug:

Happy V-day wish! Feels great, doesn't it?? So cool that your OH remembered - he sounds like a sweetheart.

Right, i'd better go cook some dinner.... Has anyone else developed lazy-itus or is it just me?? :blush:

Take care.

MX


----------



## MissyMojo

sweep shouldnt affect bubs - my mw explained that all theyre doing is unsticking the waters membranes a little - bit like running a spatula round a cake tin once cooked, to unstick a cake - the cake remains intact. but no longer stuck to the tin . . . .

:coffee: all round,


----------



## Tulip

LOVE that analogy, Jo!! Ooh Mich, I'm excited!

Kayla, any movement? xx


----------



## MissyMojo

ur up early nic!


----------



## Tulip

I was awake before K's alarm went off. Have had almost 9 hours sleep LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

thats not so bad then i went to bed at 9pm, up at 6am to 9 hrs too - doesnt feel like it tho


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats Vinushka glad to know i wasnt the only one who was late. 

It wont be long before more PAL babies are ariving.

Things are still going great with Chloe she is really content sleeps well at night only wakes twice for feeds. Being breastfed and its going really well, even though it was quite sore to start off with.


----------



## MissyMojo

glad things are going well Due :D


----------



## hb1

oh for 9 or even 6 hours sleep - that would be fab!!!!

Getting that warm glow Due - Hoping that Oliver is taking notes :)

hx


----------



## Tulip

H don't get excited. I spent 9 hours in bed - no way was the majority of that sleep LOL. xx


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies. Please could I be added to the PAL winter babies. I am due on 26th January after having a miscarriage at 7 weeks last October. It will be the anniversary of my miscarriage next wednesday and I have mixed emotions. I am over the moon to be pregnant with Bob but don't want my angel baby to think that i am replacing them or dont love them


----------



## MissyMojo

welcome smiler :)

i was in bed for 9 hours - but up every 30mn or so for the loo il midnight - then up at 2 then 4, then got up at 6


----------



## TripleB

Welcome Smiler, I was wondering how you were getting on.

I'm getting loads of good quality sleep - but still knackered, can't win! Fingers are still puffy today and noticed my ankles were a bit wider than usual last night but seem to be ok this morning. Midwife on Friday, will mention it then (trying not to get paranoid about pre-eclampsia).

Today is the anniversary of finding out about my MMC. DH mentioned it this morning, bless him, I didn't think he would remember but he simply reminded me of the positives coming from those dark days - that this baby inside me now couldn't be more wanted or loved - and that our angel baby has made us stronger.

xxx


----------



## Smiler79

Thank you TripleB

You are right about angel babies making us stronger and Bob definitely could not be loved or wanted more.

I cant believe that we are all so close now!!!!


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Nic - you probably feel how I do then - I seem to live in a hazy, knackered state!!!! My manager has been v kind and if I have more sleepless nights I'll just work from home - so that's good :)

hey Smiler!! another January bod!! 

Do your ankles go down when you put them up Triple? if you apply pressure to the swelling does it retain the dent you make? if so it is more than likely to be retained water ( am now an expert in retained water!!!! ) 

:hugs: for your anniversary milestone Triple, it's similar to the edd milestone I think - I just takes you back a little - mine in the day after my birthday in december - not looking forward to it.

hx


----------



## TripleB

Thanks hb - I only noticed the swelling because when I took my socks off last night there was an indent where the band at the top of the socks were - I guess that points to water retention? I wouldn't be surprised to be honest as I walked about 2 miles in London yesterday (should have got a cab) and not at pregnant-woman speed (was trying to keep up with a colleague). They do seem better today. Not so great on the fingers but I guess there comes a point in most pregnancies when your rings don't fit as well as they did, extra blood-flow etc.

We had our follow-up scan which confirmed the MMC on our wedding anniversary (next week) but it was pretty obvious from the first scan (a year ago today) as I was sure of my dates. I am using this as I don't want to make our wedding anniversary a sad day.

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Welcome smiler, it's great to see you!

I noticed this morning I have black rings around my eyes already. A sign of things to come xx


----------



## blondee

I have the black rings too! I guess i cannot get away with the sleepless nights at all... last night was bad, i jsut felt rubbish. I think i might start getting up and going to the spare room. The only issue is really that we do not put the Air Con on in rooms that we are not using, so it will be a sweat-fest if i move rooms :nope: I jsut feel so bad about how many times a night i am waking DH up.

Come on Spud!! I wanna meet you!!

Welcome Smiler :hugs: I know what you mean about anniversary's - it certainly is tough. I just know that this little guy is meant to be and my little angel was not. The pain we have all endured will make us even more appreciative of these little winter lovelies!!

Due#1 - so glad to hear it is going well. How are you feeling? Healing well and not too tired yet? :hugs:

Jo - love the cake tin analogy! 

Have a good day, ladies XX


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: all round 

hope you get some sleep nic and blondee

cake tin analogy was te only way i could think to explain a sweep lol

we had the biggest windstorm blow thru here this afternoo- had to close all the windows and everything is now covered in a fine layer of gritty dust/sand!! :hissy:

made a big pot of soup been slow cooking it for a few hours, will have some for tea tonight, then freeze the rest for after nudger

oooh and a whole load of goodies came from asda 

hows everyone else doing??


----------



## TripleB

Blondee - your status "cautiously pregnant" makes me chuckle. I think you're about to have your pregnancy proved in a rather major way!

Love the cake-tin analogy too Jo - love the fact you are excited about an ASDA delivery even more!

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

its madness but theres something about a bargin from home :D

and i got ME something - im always buying for baby, but i got me some new boots!!! ready for when winter comes


----------



## wish2bmama

:hugs: I hope you ladies can get some sleep soon!

Jo, soup sounds good, and great idea to freeze it! 

Due, Glad to hear all is well!

Welcome smiler!

xx


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls
Welcome smiler :flower: Seems like its the time for sad anniversaries, the 18th was the anniversary of my tube rupturing with the ectopic :( It made me sad to think back how frightening and bleak that time was but made me extra grateful for this little man growing inside me :)
Sorry about the lack of sleep ladies :hugs: I tend to wake often but get back to sleep pretty quickly luckily. On average I'm up to the loo 3 times a night!
AFM I am absolutely shattered from work!! Surely I shouldn't feel so tired after one day?!


----------



## KimmyB

PS. Due glad all is well! Well done with the breastfeeding! Meant to ask you...What size clothes is Chloe in at the moment? Was just wondering coz she was such a good weight.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hiya girls not been on for a while have been lurking and keeping up but nothing new to report.

Im in 3rd Trimester tomorrow 

Do you know why I have to see an obstetric anethatist ? I have an appointment sent to me for 23rd November, midwife crap as usual dont know why lol !! I think its cus of my section.

As for me, im fine, sleeping well, weight gain...... 3lbs to date wohooooo !! Got another scan on 28th of November but think baby is fine getting some weird movements lately a feeling like trying to force something very big through a small hole lol.

Looks like all is well with everyone xxxx


----------



## blondee

TripleB said:


> Blondee - your status "cautiously pregnant" makes me chuckle. I think you're about to have your pregnancy proved in a rather major way!

:haha: I am so scared of tempting fate and changing it!! :dohh:

Jo - i would attempt a cartwheel if i got a delivery from Asda!!! Enjoy, you lucky lady!! I took solace yesterday in a standard bar of galaxy choc that cost me over a quid, but was worth every penny :happydance: Ok, i bought 2 and have the other one saved for this afternoon :blush:

Fluffy - third tri rocks!! Congrats! Ok, these last few weeks are achey, but it just feels like an amazing achievment to reach third tri. :hugs:


----------



## hb1

:dance: yey for third tri Fluffs!!

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay for thrid tri Fluffy!!! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:happydance: for 3rd tri :D


im feeling pretty meh today - and its making me wonder if bubs is ok - i cant put my finger on it but something feels - off - ... could just be that im feelin poorly .. but i dont know ???


----------



## Tulip

Jo, follow your instincts. Call the MW :hugs:

Welcome to 3rd tri Fluffy! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

it might just be me feelin s rn down - urgh - i feel so confused all the damn time


----------



## MissyMojo

ive rang mw - got voicemail - waiting for a call back . . .


----------



## MadamRose

hb1 said:


> oh for 9 or even 6 hours sleep - that would be fab!!!!
> 
> Getting that warm glow Due - Hoping that Oliver is taking notes :)
> 
> hx

Hope Oliver takes note, Chloe was only up once last night :D I dont know how she stays asleep so long, i keep waking up to check she is ok becase she wakes up so little. But its nice to be sleeping well. 
Got a postnatal check tomorrow to see how things are going, still not heard from the health visitor yet. I cant beleive DH goes back to work in 6days and that Chloe is 9days old :shock:
Its going too quick now she is here, when it went so slow in the pregnancy


----------



## MadamRose

:yipee: on the 3rd tri fluffy :D


----------



## MissyMojo

aww bless her sleeping soo well :D

went to mw - all ok on the nudger front - mw thinks cos im poorly im just not recognising the movements as much as i would normally,


----------



## Tulip

That's good news hon. If it's any consolation, Munch had a quiet day yesterday - not worryingly so, but enough that today I've noticed he's got his groove on :) You feeling rotten will mean he feels a bit under the weather too :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

one thing im puzzled by - decided i would step on the dreaded scales today while mw wrote in my notes. . im 9st7 . . . i was 9st8 @ 29w - 31st august - nudger must have gained some weight in that time . . so why havnt I?


----------



## hb1

I've been telling Oliver all about Chloe and her wonderful sleeping patterns:)

:hugs: Jo - am sure all is well - def worth asking the MW tho 

I started my kick counting chart today - and although I have 4 crosses on it the kicks themselves were v small ones - and not the usual sessions that he has - but I feel better that I am now monitoring them actively - maybe it's because I am analysing them more that I am thinking they are less - sounds like we're all worrying about movement at the mo...

hx


----------



## hb1

Maybe you've lost weight while Nudger has put some on Jo?


----------



## MissyMojo

mw wasnt concerned - cos i said that cant be right! and she was all ready with the dont worry about it, once u've had the baby itll come off speech lol

said as long as nudgers growing (measureing ahead of dates last time was checked) then alls well, 
since my bmi was 29 at bookin in she says it may even be a good thing, that ive lost weight since becoming pregnant, 10st4 @ :bfp:


----------



## KimmyB

Glad all is well Jo!
Nic congrats on 36 weeks :wohoo:
I've had to come home early from work, just feel off it. Had a major dizzy spell - worst one yet. Hoping all is well...


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: kimmy feel better soon x


----------



## Tulip

Get well soon Kimmy. Off out to MW in a bit, I'm almost annoyed that it's interrupting my knitting time! See you all later xx


----------



## MissyMojo

bless u nic xx


----------



## hb1

Yey!!!! I handed in my mat1b form and set my maternity leave date as 23rd December!! :happydance:

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

why are men [email protected]@astards???

hubby promised me he'd do the dishes and hoover, (being on bed rest sucks) yesterday, he didnt, i pulled him about this when we went to bed and he promised hed do them b4 he left for work, i get up and find, nothing done - more mess made - and he'd used the last of the milk and hes away til tomoro morning now!!!

ive got comany tonight and he knew it!

how is it my husband can fnd the time to go to the gym for an hour 3/4 times a week - but cant find 20 fucking minutes to do the [email protected] dishes???????????


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: hunni ... men suck sometimes! Mine is supposed to be doing the hoovering etc, but he needs more than a gentle prod!


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Jo - I'd lend you mine but I need him at the mo too :) Hope you get yourself sorted and get some milk

MW for me this afternoon - lots to discuss with her!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

Me too hb - what are you going to ask her - my mind always goes blank the minute I walk in there - usually because I'm nervous about having my BP taken... I HATE blood tests too and thats on the agenda for this afternoon! 

Boo to useless hubby's Jo - let's hope he's getting it out of his system before Nudger arrives. Don't you over-do it trying to tidy up though, your friend will understand.

xxx


----------



## Tulip

My Hubby will go over the top and clean too much. Not because he wants to help me out, feels like its to make me feel inferior. When he gets in from work, it's never 'How are you feeling?' or 'How's my lad doing?', it's 'What have you done today?' - the implication being 'sitting on your arse?' Honestly, he seems to think being heavily pregnant is like carrying a little bit of weight on your belly. No comprehension of the extra work being done by my cardiovascular system, or that fact that I don't sleep and every joint in my body aches. 

He's not helping my hormonal outlook on life :(


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: nic, 

my oh is great at the lovely stuff like " want your back rubbed?" or " shall i run you a bath?" but i say - can u do them dishes and its like ive asked him to eat dog poo or sumat!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Hope the mw apts go well today ladies!

My DH just says, "I work you can do the cleaning since you don't." And when I really need him to clean, he will do a REALLY poor job. Then act really upset when I tell him. Sigh, can't win. Now that he's gone he said to me, "don't you like not having to clean up all the time with me gone?" :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

i dont mind cleaning and keeping place tidy - i mean i have it pretty cushdy - house in cyprus, sea views, baby on the way, and currently - no massive money worries - but i'm on bed rest for a reason and he cant seem to see the mess building up!

my oh does the same wish - deliberately does a bad job or only half the job - as if it'll make me go " oh ok then i'll do it" - but it never does - it just pisses me off. . . why cant he learn hahaha!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry about the OHs girls :hugs: They can be a complete nightmare when they wana be.
Good luck at the MW hb and Louise!
AFM...I am officially on maternity leave! My boss sort of forced me (although I think DH may have had a word with her lastnight - her son is in his class and it was parent's evening :dohh:) He's been wanting me to start maternity leave since about week 30 :haha: I was adamant that I would keep going but to be honest I am quite relieved to be on leave now. My boss is just lovely and sent me a really sweet text. So I've got my little one on the way and a job to go back to whenever I feel like it, I'm a lucky lady :cloud9:


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop whoop kimmy

i dont think my bumps growing ? but thats maybe cos i live with it daily - can u girls see a change?
 



Attached Files:







31w.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1









36w.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls, I have the greatest of cleaners in Noel.

He has done it since we moved in together so I dont moan, he works shifts 6am till 1.30pm and the next week 1.30pm until 9pm so when on earlies he does it all when he comes in and when on lates does it all before he goes to work. He always has and always will, the only thing I do is the washing and the bathroom !!

We had our barney re the decorating. I have asked him to do the hall stairs and landing since May and all I get is yes i will - BUT WHEN ! So I am conscious he is keeping his hols for when baby is born so there was a decorator across the road so I asked him to give me a price, so what happens Noel goes mental and starts shouting at me for wasting money !! I cant win either way - so I thought fuck it Im just gonna let the decorator do it anyway !

Noel wants to do the babys room though but when who knows !!

As for me - first sleepless night because of baby last night but managed a couple of hours in the spare room !!

As of Monday I got 22 working days left wahey xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Looks higher Jo but you can definately see a difference !


----------



## MissyMojo

sometimes with men i think we just have to tell them whats happening- or nothing happens lol


----------



## fluffyblue

I do understand where he is coming from but he moans about doing it at weekends and then moans about having to take time off work so I cant win. We are having a contractor to do our new fencing and stuff so cant see the difference in the decorator !

I think I am gonna take the stance of just telling him and stop asking him or discussing it with him - that way I get to retain my sanity!


----------



## MissyMojo

sounds like a plan fluffy lol


----------



## MadamRose

hb1 said:


> I've been telling Oliver all about Chloe and her wonderful sleeping patterns:)
> 
> hx

Hope he takes note hb

Im so happy to say im already back in my pre pregnancy jeans also :thumbup:

How is everyone and there baby bumps doing? i think some more will start arriving soon, a few people getting close to due :D


----------



## MissyMojo

wow philllipa - already!! get you!!!

im doing alright :D

currently realising how much bigger bump is recently


----------



## MadamRose

glad bump is getting nice and big missy. not long til full term for you now :D


----------



## TripleB

Quite right Kimmy - you should be on maternity leave! My last day is at 36+1, 8 weeks today in fact, so about the same time as you. V jealous of the 22 working days left fluffy!

Jo your bump is lovely, bigger and more rounded - definately see a difference.

Due, you are supermum! 

Back from the midwife and all is well. For once BP wasn't sky-high in the surgery (that's a first), FH is 29cm (pretty much spot-on) and baby is transverse at the moment. Had my bloods done and booked my GTT for Monday. Luckily don't have to go to the hospital for it - just don't eat after midnight (water only), drink the foul stuff at 7.30am and midwife is coming to my house at 9.30am to take blood. That's it - results by the end of the day. She gave me the hospital pack full of scary info like painrelief in childbirth, visiting hours on the maternity ward etc etc - all seems so very very real!

It's Friday everyone - woohoo!

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i cant understand how a maternity top in my usual size is stretched to max, but i was wearing a F&F tesco tee yesterday in one size bigger n sill had room ??? me thinks new look arent very flexilble in their mat wear!


----------



## MadamRose

wouldnt say i was a super mum just have a good baby.

good news aout BP triple hope GTT goes ok

missy i agree on the new look maternity clothes front. i had 2 have 1size bigger even in maternity there


----------



## fluffyblue

I got my GTT next Thursday at 8.50am at the hospital, then got my growth scan at 9.15am so at least I can pass some time. Lucky you Triple having it at home !! I gotta wait 2 hours at the hospital


----------



## MadamRose

Hope your GTT test goes well fluffy :D and im sure the scan will be fine :D 

ive started a parenting journal :D https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/443744-life-chloe-my-little-princess.html#post7406994


----------



## TripleB

I was quite surprised that she suggested coming to my house but I should have had it this week and they forgot about it so maybe they are being accommodating! I'm a bit scared of the results even though nothing is pointing to GD at the moment! 

Will check out your journal Due - I'm still thinking supermummy!

xxx


----------



## hb1

Yey for maternity leave Kimmy - am 9 weeks behind you on that one!!

Bump's looking fab Jo!!

Fluffy - think my OH is similar to Noel - he does all the cleaning - I was doing the bathroom and bits around the house but that's slowed right down of late being so tired - and when I say I feel bad for not doing anything he just says that my job is to look after Ollie :) Good work on the decorator - sometimes you just need to take the bull by the horns!! :hugs: on the sleepless night - right there with you!!

Check you out Due - back in the pre-pregnancy jeans - that's amazing!!!

Lets swap MW notes Triple :) FH : 30, bp normal, thinks I have SPD - going to get a bump band, asked about flu jab - she says it's fine to have ( have asthma so should get it really ), said about a couple of quiet days kicks wise - feeling kicks but not for as long each session and they feel lighter - she thinks it's just his position - talking of which, he is head down with his back facing out and to me right hand size - his hb is 130-140. My GTT is on Wednesday - this is at the hospital tho - she will ask them to do my bloods that she needs then rather than having extra draws.

Glad you mw appt went well :)

AFM - so glad it's the weekend!! only 2 weeks till my next week off. Going to see if any of the floor situation could be covered by insurance ( we also discovered that we need a new dishwasher!! ) so fxd!!!! will def get to aquanatal tomorrow morning!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

Sounds like Ollie is doing brilliantly h! Back-out is what you want isn't it? I assume mine is the same because she said she could feel the bum and feel the head but she wasn't sure which was which - def side to side though at the mo. Go-you on the head down already! She didn't tell me the HB, just that it was all good and had to apologise to the baby when it whacked the doppler! When I reminded them that I was supposed to have a GTT she said all the bloods could have been done together but its not a problem - I'm usually terrible at blood tests and today she got 2 vials straight away so I won't complain.

Hope the floor is covered on the insurance - that would be a blessing. 

I'm off to a wedding tomorrow - how to look glam when you look like a beachball on legs - hmmmmm.

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks i dont know how im back in them already :haha: but as everyone keeps telling me my bump didnt exactly look like i was carrying a 9lbs 12oz baby. My bump just completly disapared as she was born.

Im sure all the GTT will be fine :D i never had one done

Enjoy the wedding triple :D hope you have a really good day


----------



## ornahayes

Round2 - I've been lucky and am only getting nausea but some smells really make me want to leave a room.

Lucy - I can understand your worry, but we've got to be positive (easier said than done I know!) :flower:

Aussie - hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:

Foxforce - know what you mean about tiredness I've just woken up after a 2 hour nap!! :shrug:

Hope everyone else is ok xxx :thumbup:

Sorry ladies wrong thread! Hope you're all ok too. x


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, how are we all tonight? I'm a little worried...Got the worst lower back ache I've ever had. Its sort of persistent but then gets worse in waves?! The pain is slowly spreading to my hips and I've had a few menstrual type cramps that come and go (plus the usual BH). Anyone had anything like this at my stage? Could it just be that bambino is getting heavier and pulling on my back muscles? I'm gonna try a coupla paracetomol I think...


----------



## hb1

can't offer advice Kimmy but def keep an eye on it - no harm in calling the hospital if you're worried :hugs:

Hoping it's nothing

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks hb, if it gets any worse I will call the hospital. At the moment I'm just thinking its a bad back :shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

evening ladies x


----------



## hb1

HI Jo :wave: - are you with milk yet?

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

yeh i got milk :D i rang his office - spoke to duty staff nurse and asked her to send him home with milk :)

had some friends round tonight, and we bitched n moaned and complained about how lonley and isolating life here can be sometimes, basially set the world to rights - felt good :D


----------



## hb1

good on you Jo :)

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

i just spent the last 40+ mins on the phone to my friend bk in england - spent all my payg credit - so i put in my english sim and rang her for anther 10 mins and then my batterey started going!!! forgot how much we like to talk!!!!

she relli is my godsend sum x - shes got 2 kids already and wweere like sisters - cant wait to go bk to uk in march!! gona go crazy and hug her and the kids!


----------



## Tulip

KimmyB said:


> Hi girls, how are we all tonight? I'm a little worried...Got the worst lower back ache I've ever had. Its sort of persistent but then gets worse in waves?! The pain is slowly spreading to my hips and I've had a few menstrual type cramps that come and go (plus the usual BH). Anyone had anything like this at my stage? Could it just be that bambino is getting heavier and pulling on my back muscles? I'm gonna try a coupla paracetomol I think...

I had this in the night two days ago. I honestly thought it was early contractions, but my belly wasn't hard :shrug: I managed a small number 2 (sorry :blush:) which helped it a little and it eventually wore off. Hope the paracetamol did the trick xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi ladies!
Hope you are okay Kimmy :hugs:

That's great you have that good of a friend Jo! They are rare!

I am up for an after midnight snack :munch: My size F nursing bras came in today! I was so happy! My boobies feel happy and free at last! 

xx


----------



## MissyMojo

im on making spag bol :D - well hubby is - i just diced the onion and carrots for him, gona be a lazy lump and stay on my sofa all day - might venture as ar as the patio! hahah 

:hug: to everyone


----------



## MadamRose

enjoy ur snack, and glad ur now feeling more comfy makes a big differance


----------



## MadamRose

MissyMojo said:


> im on making spag bol :D - well hubby is - i just diced the onion and carrots for him, gona be a lazy lump and stay on my sofa all day - might venture as ar as the patio! hahah
> 
> :hug: to everyone

dont blame you enjoy ur rest


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, well the pains eased off as soon as I got into bed so perhaps I just needed a lie down :shrug: I was terrified I was going into early labour, especially with the regular BH! Glad he's nice and comfy in there :D Enjoy your weekend girls x


----------



## hb1

Well I made it to aquanatal but it must have been cancelled, so was in the hotel pool having been driven half an hour and dropped off by oh who was off in the supermarket by this point - so I had a sneaky 40 minute swim :)

Glad it eased off Kimmy :)

hx


----------



## KimmyB

I've got to miss aquanatal this week aswell hb :( the leisure centre where I go don't offer it during school hols and its half term here :(


----------



## hb1

well I logged in to my yahoo email after the mystery missing aqaunatal class ( I don't go on there often ) and it appears it's cancelled due to health and safety concerns and they don't know if it'll start back up or not - really peeved - can not for the life of me find an aquanatal class that isn't during working hours!!! aaarrrrgghhh!!! I was really loving it too - pants!

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Aw hb! If it helps - your work have to give you time off work to go as its classed as part of your antenatal care.

My boss has just been round to the house with the most gorgeous flower arrangement and a card to say thankyou for everything. Made me bloody cry!


----------



## hb1

Ypur boss is def a keeper Kimmy!!!


----------



## KimmyB

She's a star hb, more like a friend than a boss i suppose. I am their only employee though :haha: perhaps that's why I get the special treatment!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless you kimmy thats really nice of your boss.
Sorry to hear about the aquanatal class HB, i used to love mine when i went. I think it may also be a reason i found the water birth so nice.

Chloe managed to get herself over tired last night. She work up during x-factor but was happy playing in her bouncer, i fed her but she didnt seem to want to go back to sleep. She finally feel asleep at 12am and then was perfect all night the little monkey


----------



## MissyMojo

sounds like chloe is being the perfect baby sleeping for long strong stretches x


----------



## hb1

and an x factor fan :)


----------



## MadamRose

Yes def little monkey. 
Even thought im having probs with my ribs. I dont know if you remember that i was having problems with my ribs in late pregnacny and we thought it might have been how Chloe was lying. Well the problems have continued and now my rib keeps popping in and out.
So i dont over take your thread most of my updates will be on here
https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/443744-life-chloe-my-little-princess.html as i dont wanna over take the thread its my parenting jornal. When a few more of the babies are here we will have to have a PAL parenting thread :D


----------



## KimmyB

A PAL parenting thread sounds great Due! For now I'll stalk your parenting journal...


----------



## wish2bmama

I like the idea of a PAL parenting thread! Sorry to hear about your ribs tho Due. I too will be stalking your journal!


----------



## Tulip

Fab idea, Due xx


----------



## MissyMojo

ive been alway down to the hos (an hour away) for growth scan today - nudger measuring "in normal range" with estimated current weight of 6lb14!!!!

*Bed rest is offically over for me now*

however- saw a new consultant today - who is concerned that as im small - 4ft9 - and have a disability , i may have difficulty delivering - he wants to see me again in 2 weeks time to see if baby has engaged and discuss birth options - by then i'll be 38+5 - cutting it a bit fine perhaps??


----------



## TripleB

Awwh - 4'9" Jo - you're dinky! Don't stress yourself out about it - my 5' friend delivered a 9lber with no problems, just a little help from a ventouse. Glad you're off bedrest.

I had my GTT this morning and waiting for a phone call with the results. Just had a naughty pastry for lunch - just in case I've got GD and need to control by diet, thought I'd get in there with a treat. Usual shenanigans getting blood out of me - have a lovely bruise coming up on the back of my hand now. The drink is just yuck!

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im not stressed about whether or not ill manage to deliver - cos im confident i will,

its that a dr has decided that he wants to see me at his hospital over an hour away when im 39+1 - "to see if im engaged" what does he think my mw does when i see her?? its such a faff on to go all that bloody way - its not a comfortable ride!


----------



## TripleB

I see - not exactly great planning on his part - Nudger might even be here by then! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

exactly - and he hadnt even bothered to read my notes - i asked if i could come off bedrest - he asked why i was on bed rest - i said PPROM & contractions at 31w then more random contractions at 34w he looked really confused!

i dnt want to have to keep going bk forth to the hos where thr drs dnt help - i have a lovely MW team here - who have been great!


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry about the silly consultant Jo, what a tit!

Louise, lovin the logic on the treat there! That is exactly what I would've done :haha:

AFM I've had a lovely day with DH (he's off for half term) and we've decided to make the most of "us" time before a neat bottomed certain someone makes an appearance! :haha: Been out for lunch and generally just pottered around. Also, the sex drought is officially over :happydance: He initiated things this morning out of the blue (or perhaps not so much out of the blue seeing as last night I had a mini melt down, crying about how I don't feel like a person anymore just a vessel blah blah blah. Am I not a perfect candidate for post natal depression?? How worrying :wacko:) Anyway, confidence levels suitably boosted by early morning frolics, alls good :thumbup:
Also got some good news from my auntie, she is 43 and has been trying for her 2nd baby for a few years. Finally fell pregnant and had a bleed around 6 weeks :( Went for a scan last week and they couldn't see anything - diagnosed as either MC or another ectopic (she had one a few years ago and lost one of her tubes) So had to go back today for a scan and there was 7 and a half week old bean complete with heartbeat! Naughty little thing had been hiding last week! So happy for them.


----------



## MadamRose

Glad your off bedrest Jo. All these ideas from that doctor seem a little bit weird. I don't see why you wont have a nice normal delivery either tbh. 

Triple hope the results come back ok and dont blame you for having the pastry just incase :haha:

Glad the idea of a PAL parenting thread it liked. And in reply to the thing about the PAL mommies may have questions. Well i don't mind :D 
Hope everyone and their baby bumps are well x


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely news about your auntie kimmy :D hope everythign goes smoothly for her


----------



## MissyMojo

awww wow for ur aunty kimmy:D 

:hugs: glad some frolis have perked u up


----------



## Tulip

Glad you're feeling more confident Kimmy (I'm still loving the 'neat-bottomed' FB status!). I may try that mini-meltdown next week when my mum isn't staying. In between name-disagreement mini-meltdowns, that is.

I've just spent hoooours shopping with mum, come home and put my poor aching feet up and I think Munch is practising his breathing - his little back/botty is moving in and out rhythmically. Love it :cloud9:

Jo, your consultant sounds like a cretin! Defo cutting it fine!!

Louise, am sure results will be fine :flower:


----------



## Kaylz--x

Hi girls just keeping you updated :flower: I'm 6 days overdue now and have a sweep booked for the morning at the hospital. Hopefully it will trigger things off. SO SO ready to meet my little girl now! It's starting to get a little frustrating... 

Good luck to all the girls that are due soon and I hope everyone's okay xx


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Kayla, hope the sweep does the trick STRAIGHT AWAY! Come on Zoey darling, it's time to meet mumma xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hope the sweep does the trick Kaylz--x 

Chloe used to do that tulip.

Ive updated my jornal on the rib situation


----------



## wish2bmama

glad you are off bedrest Jo! 

that is wonderful about your Auntie, Kimmy!


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Jo - you'd think the drs would make a bit of an effort - am assuming he can't be that stupid if he's got a medical degree!!! or maybe they can!! Glad you are officially up and about :)

Loving the breathing activity Nic - bet you're on :cloud9:!! get them pins rested!!

Lou - hoping the tests come out good - am sure you are fine tho!!

Will have to check your rib update Due - intriguing!!


AFM - off to hypnobirthing tonight - busy week - pregnancy yoga tomorrow, gtt test on wednesday, seeingg my little bro Thursday for tea and working late Friday, in work Saturday then going to see my little sister's new house as they are just moving up from London - toooooo much to do at home and tooo busy to do it!!

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Pregnancy yoga sounds fun HB1 never heard of anything like that where i am


----------



## wish2bmama

Oo I want to try pregnancy yoga. I'm having issues finding a place tho.


----------



## TripleB

Midwife called with my GTT results. Blood sugar was 8.8 so looks like Gestational Diabetes. I feel like a failure and have had a good cry :cry:. I immediately consulted Dr Google and got myself in a state about it - baby is going to be too big, jaundice and obese when its older etc etc - not to mention me getting type 2 diabetes when I'm older... 

Hospital is going to call me tomorrow and will have to go in for more tests, a diet plan (really want to avoid insulin shots), see the endocrinologist and I will be transferred to consultant-led care. Looks like normal procedure around here is to induce at 38 weeks too - NEW YEAR'S EVE! That bit sort of makes me smile because I always used to think that would be quite a cool day to be born - but then I feel like a failure again and robbed of the chance to go into labour naturally.

Sorry for being such a moaner ladies, I know there are a lot of other much worse things that can happen during pregnancy, I'm just so disappointed :cry:.

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

:hugs: triple. You know I looked at Dr. Google too, but you can't believe everything on there. Maybe they can monitor the baby and see if they can let you go on your own? I'm not familiar with UK proticals.... You are def NOT a failure!! 

But on a happier note, a New Year's baby! How exciting!


----------



## wish2bmama

:hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Thanks hun, I'm a wreck this evening. One minute I'm reassured, the next my head is spinning with all the extra things I now have to think about. Hopefully the hospital appointment will be soon because I really need to hear the truth from the professionals rather than drive myself loopy reading about it on the internet. Even the GD thread on the Gestational Complications forum had me freaking out. Whoever thought pregnancy could be so hard :cry:. xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw Triple :hugs: :hugs: I hope they get you in really soon. It's always great to hear the real info from the people that know your pregnancy. xx


----------



## Tulip

Oh sweetie I'm sorry you're so worried. GD isn't necessarily the end of the world, just a little extra hurdle. Hopefully a little diet adjustment will be all that's needed. Please step away from Dr Google and wait to hear what is relevant about YOUR specific condition.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## hb1

Definately - it is controllable to avoid the impact on your LO - look at a low GI diet to release energy slowly and avoid insulin spikes - it's also easy to follow and something that you can continue as part of your ongoing lifestyle post pregnancy to help avoid diabetes in future.

I will probably be joining you as I have PCOS - makes me a prime candidate for GD.

:hugs: I know the worst case scenarios are scary but controlled properly your outlook can be improved dramatically. Def speak to your consultant as to what the best case scenario could be in relation to your birth as well as all the potential risks - is there a chance for you to go naturally?

hx


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Nic and h :hugs:. I'm confused about the diet thing already from what I've read on the net, will be good to get some clear advice from the consultant (midwife told me I would need to take the whole day off work to see everyone I need to!). I will check out low GI though, that will keep me going until they give me an appointment. So far MW only told me to cut sugar out of my tea and don't eat white bread - do that anyway so want to be more proactive while I'm waiting. As my blood sugar was 8.8 (should be under 7.8 but not massively high) I'm hoping its within the diet-controllable range.

I was told that my hospital "usually" induce GD ladies at 38 weeks but from what I've read you can push that if you are able to control by diet rather than insulin. I would desparately love to get to 39 weeks, 2 weeks early scares me. We'll see what they say after the growth scan, which will be regular now (one good thing I suppose).

She did say that as not everyone is screened I should just consider myself lucky it was picked up and can be managed. I mentioned that both me and my 2 sisters were 9lbs+ at birth and she said it was possible my Mum had undiagnosed GD, making me more likely to get it too.

I'm being such an emotional-moo this evening that when I remembered I'm going to France this weekend for my best friend's 30th I burst into tears when I realised no creme brulee for me!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

So sorry you're upset Louise :hugs: You are NOT a failure so please don't beat yourself up. And I agree with the others, please step away from Dr. Google, he is not your friend xx


----------



## Tulip

Oh bless you and your creme brûlée :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi ladies!

I am a bit upset at the moment. I am taking a sociology class to help pass time and go toward my degree. Well, there is chapter in the book on reproduction and ART. The book paints a HORRIBLE picture of IVF. And even calls IVF babies simply "test tube babies." It has the procedures for IUI, IVF, ICSI and egg donation so wrong. The reader gets the picture that one should just adopt. OH and it says that same sex couples shouldn't be able to use ART because of legal reasons.

I am just so upset at the country's massive stupidity. I just don't even know what to say here. My son was concieved with just as much love as anyother child. If not more in some cases (drunk one night stands and such). I am so sorry if I have offened anyone. But this just hurts my heart. I would give my life in a heart beat for my baby, how can they say these things. :cry: 

Wow... might be the hormones, but I just can't stop crying over this. It's so unfair. They called it "genetic engineering a child."


----------



## Tulip

Oh sweetie :hugs: Of course it will upset you, it's disrespectful to your little man and to the love that you and your DH share. Sadly, some people that have not struggled still seem to think they know it all. I hope that some are able to see through it xxxx


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: wish. I can understand how upsetting that must me. Tulip is right, no one who had any experience of wanting a child could possibly think anything other than that your baby was conceived with love and was meant to be as much, if not more, than any other child. Try to ignore such ignorance hunni, you, your hubby and lovebug are the winners in this. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: Wish Dont feel bad about it, its not your fault some people are too ignorat to think of those who cant concieve children easily on their own, and despertly want a baby :hugs:

:hugs: triple. def stay off google Dr. I dont beleive GD will lead to baby being any of those things as long as your sensible and manage it. Also if you manage it normally i dont see why they wouldnt let you carry a bit longer. Maybe ask if they would let you go upto your DD before induction or something :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: wish, I can see why reading that would upset you. But it's a big load of shit and we all know it! Whoever wrote that book needs their head looking at, fools! As you said, your little man is going to be sooo loved whatever and thats all that matters xx


----------



## TripleB

Thanks ladies. I am feeling a lot more positive today (despite my colleague telling me my obviously daibetic tendancies probably caused my miscarriage - thanks a lot!). I've been looking at the recommendations for GD diets and I am more than happy to comply. I have always been a 3 meals a day girl and try to avoid snacks - now I see that snacks are a good thing to keep blood sugars constant! I'm off to Tesco at lunchtime to stock up on the basics - may as well start as I mean to go on until I get an appointment with dietician (still waiting for a call from the hospital - ring phone ring!). I am going to try everything I can to control my blood sugar and avoid induction before 39 weeks. My DH has been lovely and is planning to introduce a light exercise regime (raising the heartrate appears to help break down sugars more effectively) - 30 min brisk walk in the dark tonight - cozy!

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

glad you feel better today triple


----------



## MissyMojo

glad your feeling brighter triple :D

when was that book written wish? - some times the age of a publication will say a lot :hug:

been to "parenting classes" this morning and met my Health visitor :D productive morning - the way to lay out my living room is still giving me some issues - so i think i may play around with some furniture this afternoon . . .


----------



## MadamRose

Glad you had a productive morning Jo. I meet my health visitor for the 1st time on friday


----------



## hb1

In work but hope to catch up properly later but W2B - those people probably think the earth is flat, that it was created in 7 days and deny that evolution ever happened - obviously they are a little more than backward in their ideas but try and put them accross in a scientific fashion - wrong in my eyes. You should burn that book - one less copy in the world!!!

My Auntie has v bad endometriosis - she adopted her 1st child ( after several failed IVF ), then conceived her second using her last chance at IVF and then randomly ( and quite miraculously ) conceived naturally for her third - all my cousins are wonderful and there is no difference between them.


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry to butt in girls but I've just realised...I'm on the last box of my pregnancy ticker :wohoo:


----------



## TripleB

Good work Kimmy - and I can remember the day you announced your BFP! Just a short step away from parenthood now! :hugs:

I've been to Tesco and as I was stocking up on whole-grain essentials (trying to avoid the pastry aisle for all my life was worth), Diabetic Midwife called. I have an appointment to see her and the Dietician on Thursday afternoon, so glad its sooner rather than later. She told me not to worry, my blood sugar wasn't so high to panic and that with diet control everything should progress just fine.

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop whoop for last box kimmy

:D triple :) glad that things can be controlled by diet :D

i just spent 55 quid on boots.com :) love 3 for 2 offers should have been 80quid! 
kinda bulk bought since its on 3for2 and i miss stuff from home!

having some crampy - almost wind like pains in the bottom of my back :? feel weird


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks so much ladies! :hugs: :flower: You all have made me feel a lot better. It was written last year for my college. And I'm pretty sure the authors were stupid old men now. 

yay kimmy for last box!! :dance:

Triple, that great that it can be done with diet! Yay! I know what you mean about the pastry isle.. sigh. But they have some yummy things for us too! I love yogert and toasted oats. Mmm


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: stuck up old men authors then!

:blush: i cant stop shopping online!!!


----------



## Kaylz--x

Being induced tomorrow ladies at 8am! Yippieeeee! :happydance: Not sure when I'll be able to update as I have no idea if the hospital has tinternet. xx


----------



## TripleB

Good luck Kaylz, we'll be thinking of you! xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

good luck kalz!! x


----------



## MissyMojo

whoooo kaylz xxxx good luck x x


----------



## KimmyB

:wohoo: Kaylz, good luck! We'll have our next PAL baby before we know it!! :happydance:

Great news on the diet Louise :hugs:

Jo online shopping is the best :thumbup:

I'm off for tea with friends and DH for his birthday. Last birthday before he becomes a Daddy :cloud9: Hope you ladies are having a nice day :)


----------



## wish2bmama

Hey ladies! So my pregnancy planner book the Doctor gave me says I am in my 3rd trimester today, but BNB says 27 weeks. So I guess I am in 3rd tri limbo.. LOL

AND... I had a really realistic dream last night.. It was very sassy. (I was in bed with James Franco!! :O) :blush: Rawr.. that man is sooooo sexy.

Happy birthday to your DH Kimmy! x


----------



## wish2bmama

erm, I think I should add that my Husband is better looking than James franco. Ooo, before he went into the army, he had the most beautiful head of hair. Now he has a rugged look, which suits him also.

I have added a professional pic that we had done before he left. At 18 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks pro.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tulip

Luuuurve that pic Kim - v arty. glad you're feeling better today :hugs:

Kaylz - eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! :yipee: Good luck to you and Zoey, can't wait to have you back with news! xxx


----------



## TripleB

Beautiful pic wish, :rofl: at your dream. I often marvel at how much I still fancy my hubby. At the rugby the other day I pointed out a good looking bloke to my friend and she laughed and just said he looked just like my hubby - I guess I know what I like. It's our 4 year wedding anniversary on Thursday.

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw! 4 years! That's wonderful!


----------



## MissyMojo

i've been with my oh 7nhalf yrs - married for 2yrs, 

and i still find him sexy - hes soo scrummy!! cant w8 to have some :sex:


----------



## hb1

Wow Kaylz!!!! Good luck!!!!!! V exciting!

Good news on your GD Lou - if the MW feels it's controllable then the outlook is good!!

Yey for last box Kimmy :) have a nice tea.

Love the piccy W2B!!

Yey for the sexy hubby's ladies!!

AFM - fell asleep in the relaxation at the end of pg yoga - ooops!! 

Wish me luck for my gtt tomorrow!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

Good luck tomorrow h, the drink isn't great but small sips make it easier.

DH and I were discussing how we've spent our last 2 wedding anniversaries at the hospital - last year having our MMC confirmed and this year addressing the GD problem. Next year we'll have a baby in our arms and it will all be worth it.

:rofl: at falling asleep h, at least you were relaxed! I started a pg yoga DVD tonight, need to do 30 mins exercise a day to get the blood sugars going.

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Good luck H! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies how are we all?


----------



## hb1

Back from my GTT - I can call in after 7pm for my results - although she initially said you will be contacted after a week.

Went in - had a fasting blood test followed by a lucozade drink ( quite like lucozade so not so bad :) ) then a 2 hour wait before going back for another blood test ( ended up with one in each arm ) - so OH and I went to the supermarket instead of hanging around. Fingers crossed now!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

Glad you'll get your results today h - can't believe they said a week at first - we'll be 30 weeks by then and given the speed at which they have jumped on my GD suggests that waiting around is not good. Sure you'll be fine though and glad the drink wasn't too bad (mine was just like pure sugar dissolved in water and didn't have the fasting blood test first either). 

I'm eager for tomorrow to come around quickly so I can see the diabetic MW (I think my care is being transferred to her at the hospital now instead of community care at the GP). I've been reading up a lot and it seems that there are vast differences from "mild" GD which can be controlled by diet, has little effect on the growth of the baby and whether or not to induce early - and "severe" GD which requires insulin control and results in gigantic babies, jaundice, blood sugar issues after birth, induction at 38 weeks and greater risk of c-section (if you believe what you read). I just want to start testing my blood sugars and have a growth scan to see what's happening. 

xxx


----------



## hb1

Good luck for tomorrows appt Lou.

I think my anxious looks and continuous asking about how I find out made her feel sorry for me....

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: hb1 and Triple xxx

my inlaws are flying out - on 17th / 24th nov and staying for 2 weeks - til 5th dec
they said theyd stay with us to start with "but if its too much work for you we'll go into a hotel" - wtf? it wont be any work for me - cos i'll be doing jack sh1t on my arse on the sofa - either with the baby or still pregger n fat n overdue! - dropped a ton of hints during the call about the "lovely hotels on the beachfront" so they said they'll look into hotels when they arrive . . . wether that means they got the hint or not, im not sure


----------



## hb1

I'd be saying that they can help you out - lots of cleaning and cooking will need doing!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Luck and :hugs: hb and triple!

Ugh.. the in-laws. I don't blame you Jo. Sometimes they are more trouble than they worth :) Well.. at least mine are anyway. :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

thnks - gona out them to wrk while theyre here :) gona see bout geting fil to help david level off some of the garden . . . and convince mil to cook "davids favourite meals" lol


----------



## SEA34

Hi all, I'm back from my 31 week appointment, doctor wants me too have a fasting blood test next week (only 1 needle and no sugary drink) anyone else had this instead of a GTT?


----------



## MadamRose

:yipee: for last box kimmy

glad things can be diet controlled triple :D (sorry i dont know your name :blush: )

Kaylz hope things went/ going well

AFM im quite upset today found out one of my bump buddies on here was a fake :cry: (jornal evplains more) 
Me and Chloe are hving some girlie time as DH went ack to work today


----------



## MadamRose

Also as you may gather ive got my username change from due#1-2010 to mummytochloe as old one doesnt work now chloe is here


----------



## TripleB

LOVE the new username due - I might have to transfer to Philippa now - sounds a bit odd to call you mummy!

I'm Louise (and tripleB is not my bra size in case you're wondering!)

Off to look at your journal and find out what's been happening - sorry you're upset :hugs:

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

I love the name too! 

:rofl: about the bra size triple!


----------



## TripleB

SEA34 said:


> Hi all, I'm back from my 31 week appointment, doctor wants me too have a fasting blood test next week (only 1 needle and no sugary drink) anyone else had this instead of a GTT?

This will give you your fasting blood sugar level sea. If they think that's any cause for concern then you might get a follow-up GTT. Do you know why they have waited until 31 weeks to test? Usually GD shoes up around 28 weeks so they test then. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

:haha: about the bra size louise should be easy for me to remember (its one of my sisters middle names ) 

Yes i think it would sound a it strange calling me mummy :dohh:


----------



## hb1

Hey Sea - the only time I've had that done was for liver function and not during pregnancy.

Nice new name Due :)

hx


----------



## SEA34

Not sure, just had a tiny bit of glucose at 28 weeks and then again today but nothing so far that concerns them. It was 6.3 on the prick test they did so was in the normal range. I think my doctor likes me having my blood taken, my liver function has already been tested twice in the last 2 months x


----------



## hb1

My GTT came back normal :dance: am very relieved - had convinced myself I would have gd - it's about time I had something normal...

hx


----------



## SEA34

Great news h :)


----------



## wish2bmama

:dance: hb!! That's great news!


----------



## TripleB

Great news h! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, just busy catching up on the days news, you chatterboxes! :haha:
Great news about the GTT H! :happydance:
Thinking of you Kalyz (and looking forward to an update when you're up to it)
Good luck for your appt tomorrow Louise :hugs:
Jo, hope your inlaws take the hint! The last thing you need is 2 other people to entertain! Different matter obviously if they are going to help out though.
AFM, been shopping for Halloween, got 2 parties to go to on Saturday night. Was thinking of painting bump as a pumpkin but couldn't find any orange face paint! :grr: So I settled for "pregnant nun"....Hope that doesn't offend anyone here!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls

Jst a quick visit - got my 28 week scan tomorrow so see if junior is still growing well also got my GTT test - 2 hours in the hospital grrrr !!

But am off work for two days so spose I can chill and dont need to worry about going back to work !

Hope all is well xxx


----------



## hb1

We went to tghe supermarket in our 2 hours - got some shopping done and a couple of outfits for Ollie :)

hx


----------



## Tulip

Great news H and well done Ollie :hugs:

Good luck today Louise and Heather!

Love the new name, Phillippa :)

Kimmy you party animal!

Jo - work those inlaws! I like your evil streak :rofl:

AFM - READY FOR LAUNCH! WOOHOO!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleB

Woohoo Nic! Have you jumped your hubby yet?! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Tulip

Haha no, not yet. I think he'd probably throw me off anyway!!


----------



## hb1

Good luck Fluffy :)


----------



## KimmyB

Yey for full term Nic :wohoo:
AFM I was up mega early to help deliver MIL's dog's puppy, luckily she didn't need any help though and was a natural. Hope I'm just as good at delivering my own little pup :D


----------



## fluffyblue

Hello girls

GTT done which was ok apart from the vile drink !

Junior is doing well, weighs approx 2lb 12oz at mo the little porky pig!

Everything is as it should be, im bang on the middle line for measurements and blood flow and doppler are doing good to - whopeee, get my section date in 4 weeks as well eekkk then its real 

Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:happydance: fluffy

im sooo excited!!!!!! my friend is flying out with her two little ones in January for a week :D i cant wait - shes like my sister really!!1 i love her to bits!!! and her kids, its gona be amazin - me and hubby are helping her out a lil bit with the flight costs but its only 60/70 quid - which is what i budgeted for her n kids xmas prezzies - so instead of xmas pressies they get to stay with me :D :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## wish2bmama

WOOHOO for full term tulip!!

And great news fluffy!

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yay for full term nic, these PAL babies will start coming soon :D 
Glad everything is good with baby fluffy

AFM im tired today, not because of Chloe but me and DH stayed up until about 11.30pm talking :haha: and then Chloe got up at her normal 8.30 which yes is good for a baby her age but i should have gone to bed ealier :haha:


----------



## wish2bmama

Great news ladies! I spoke to my professor about the book. She is having me email her the issues with it, and then she will contact the Author and have him correct it! Yay!


----------



## MissyMojo

yay wish - so it bloody well should be corrected


----------



## KimmyB

Thats good news Wish.
Woohoo for your friend coming to visit Jo, that will be great for you!
I've been upto the hospital today for the maternity wing tour. Was interesting but killed the old feet! They looked like a coupla croissants by the time I got back they were so swollen! Made me extra broody seeing all the newborns.


----------



## hb1

Generally good news all round ladies :)

right there with you on the swollen ankles Kimmy :)

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies


----------



## wish2bmama

Mornin Jo :wave:

It's almost 1am here, and I don't feel very sleepy. I have kind-of become a night owl :D

Also, a local woman here in Texas gave birth to a 13 pound baby. He was 3 weeks EARLY! :shock:


----------



## TripleB

Morning all. I had my appointment with the diabetes midwife yesterday. She showed me how to test my blood sugars and I have a growth scan on Monday. She was reassuring about the impact and said if it's controlled all should be fine. They won't induce early unless necessary but won't let me go beyond my due date - not too bothered about that! Fasting blood sugar was 0.1 over this morning but all others within normal limits so I'm trying to stay positive.

Off to France for a few days today - have a good weekend all.

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

ouch to the 13lb baby!!!!!!

im always in bed by 10/11pm and up at 6:30, got yself settled in my routine,


----------



## MissyMojo

triple - glad is was a postive visit with mw - enjoy france x


----------



## Tulip

Morning all! kim - saw the 13lb news on your FB and was too afraid to comment! :haha: Hope you've gone to bed now. I'm asleep between 9 and 10pm and up at 6am every day :)

jo - how's that Nudger getting on? Took me ages, one cup of tea and a cold juice to wake Munch up this morning, lazy little oik :cloud9:

Louise, sounds like good news on the GD front, ypu can manage that no problem :hugs: Enjoy your trip x

We have our monster 8 hour antenatal class today. Was quite excited but now thinking it's going to be a loooooooooooong day when I could really do with a rest. Interesting to see if anyone else there is quite as gestationally advanced as us :haha:

Have a good day!
xx


----------



## MissyMojo

omg 8 hours!!!!! that is a damn long day!

Nudger is doing ok - had a few wriggles n kicks but not many , nudger is an evening wriggler!

im sat on my birthing ball again, i tend to go round n round or side to side, as watching telly while bouncing makes me feel sick lol


----------



## hb1

Yey Lou - good news - you should be fine then!!!! :)

right there with you Nic - in work for a looong time today :( 

Go go Jo - that's get nudger engaged!!

Yikes to 13lb baby !!!!!

AFM - well on top of long day today I was awake by 2.30 this mornig and couldn't get back to sleep again - this is really getting on my wick now!!!!

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

i'll find out on monday if all my ball sitting is working lol x


----------



## wish2bmama

Ooo la la lahh Triple! Have a great time in France! Sigh... I sooo miss being able to just drive to Paris for the weekend, or take a train to Italy. :cry: So lucky!

Tulip, that is a long day! 8 hours, dang.

Jo, glad nudger is doing well! 

hb, sorry you are having trouble sleeping. :hugs:

Afm, my family doesn't like "lovebug" anymore. My Dad wants to call him "pickles" now. And my mom likes "schnukems" :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

good news lou and jo :D

ouch 13lbs baby did she have normal delivery?


----------



## wish2bmama

You know, it doesn't say in the article. I assume c-section. This is the link to the article. It has a video with it too! He's HUGE. 

https://www.ksdk.com/news/watercool...d=71&sms_ss=facebook&at_xt=4cca5ad929ef6f46,0


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey Ladies - bit of a quiet day for me just sat about on my birthing ball, walked around the supermarket with friends, then david took me out for tea went to pizza hut and i had a spag bol, nicked a slice of davids pizza - peppers defeated me tho! and had a fair few of his yummy stuffed crusts!! then we've come home and :sex: :blush: its been a while!!! it was lovely then we had a bath together, now im on the sofa with him, im caching up with my sis on msn and davids on his x box


----------



## MadamRose

Sounds like a nice time Jo :D are you :sex: to try and get nudger to come now your past full term? :haha:
Me and DH used to have baths togather when i was expecting chloe he would sit and splash water over my bump and it would make her kick :haha:

Ive just updated my Jornal with a nice pic of Chloe asleep on mummy and daddy's bed and a post pregnancy belly pic :D


----------



## MissyMojo

it was more cos we wanted to and that now im passed term if it kicks anything off we're good to go,


----------



## MadamRose

yes dont blame you, me and DH didn't have much :sex: when i was pregnant as it hurt me when i was pregnant and i dint feel very sexy had 2 make most of it when i could.

i cant believe how many PAL mummies are due really soon :D


----------



## MissyMojo

sex just wasnt comfy for me at about 20 ish weeks so we stopped then was banned from 31w so its been a loooong while!


----------



## MissyMojo

so - i went to bed with back ache - i wake wth back ache - and nudger quieter than normal too, off to mw i went .... had an hour long trace - only felt 4 movements in that time - not normal for nudger, and im having irregular contractions and losing my mucas plug . . . 

ive been sent bk home, with a kick chart to monitor tween now and mondays apt, and if i dont get to 10 today or 2moro im to go str8 bk to mw's

why does my contractions have to be in my back????


----------



## Tulip

Is nudgette back-to-back then? xx


----------



## MissyMojo

not back to back - but not back to front, nudgers back is running down my right side, head down


----------



## Tulip

Little monkey giving you pain xx


----------



## MissyMojo

im trying to encourage things along - have hoovered my downstairs, done laundry, cleaned my bath, tidied my downstairs, done dishes, going to have some lunch then clean kitchen cuboards and will scrub the floor on my hands and knees 

and TMI :blush: mucus plugs are gross!!!


----------



## blondee

Hi ladies,

Am literally in the middle of a hurricane! Tomas is hitting Barbados, where i live and i am trying so hard to keep calm. Just praying little spud will stay where he is because at the moment we could not drive to the hospital.... It's a miracle that we have power and internet still, none of my friends on the island do so am hoping it lasts.


Can't believe i am actually hoping Spud will not come for a few days, this is a new feeling!

Jo - hope you can get your little lady moving soon.

Hope you are all well.

MX


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh wow Blondee! Stay safe! Hope the little one stays put for a bit :hugs: 

Jo, so you could have a baby soon!? Yay!! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey girls - been bk to mw this evening - as the pain is getting more intense, but forming a pattern or lasting long, my cervix is now "soft n squishy n mushy" and dilating a little bit, enough for her to get 1 finger in - so not a great lot - she's sent me home again wth a tens machine and said to have a hot bath, to rest tonight, and call if it steps up anther notch or my waters go,


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck Jo, sounds like things are imminent for you!!
Mich how frightening about the hurricane :wacko: hope LO stays put for a few more days til it passes.
I'm off to get dressed up for Halloween now :happydance: Have a nice weekend girls xx


----------



## MadamRose

Jo i dont blame you trying to get things going now your full term esspecially if your having irregular contractions. I remember when i got told i was having contractions but they werent painful and werent doing anything it was so annoying. Hope that things are starting off now your dilating :D i started with my tens machine at about 7am in the morning and Chloe was here that evening so you never know things may happen quickly now they have started :D
Blondee hope baby decides to stay put until the hurricane goes x

Ive updated my jornal, a bit of a pic overload of Chloe for those who want to see loads of piccies of her :D


----------



## hb1

exciting Jo!! :happydance: you know what they say - new week - new baby - fxd!!

Hold on Blondee - to something tethered to the ground!!! Stay safe and fxd nudger stays put :)


hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Sounding good Jo! Fingers crossed for you!

Have fun Kimmy!


----------



## blondee

Hey Jo - at my check up on monday i was exactly the same and am still waiting... Got check up on monday, so hoping that the Doctor is able to make it in after the storms and that i have progressed. 

Storm has eased up and we are just about the only people on the island with power so we are feeling very blessed!

Enjoy your halloween parties!

X


----------



## MissyMojo

there just is no position that gives me respite from the back ache :(

its like 3 or 4 here in the morning - not 100% sure as im not certain what time the clocks changed or needs to be changed, either way im up and im grumpy and impaitent lol


----------



## hb1

I was up really early too - oh woke up to this time so we both got up - it's nicer than lying in bed with my hips aching, thinking about EVERYTHING!! I was also REALLY hungry!! so now I've had breaky I might have a nap :)

hx


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls!
Mich, I hope everyone is OK :hugs:

Thankfully I went out last night, so slept a bit longer this morning (until the chickens got up at half six because hubby forgot to close their automatic door last night - I had to bundle them back inside and shut the door. Poor neighbours).

Hips still playing me up. Really starting to aggravate now. Got some really bad shooting back pains when was singing karaoke last night and had to cling onto the back of the nearest chair. There was a frisson of panic running through the pub at that point :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

lol nic

i fell asleep at 4:30am, then got up at 7am, have done laundry, and mopped the front patio, and washed the garden furniture - i dont want this to peter out to nothing, still losing some mucus this morning - its gross :?


----------



## Tulip

I think I'll do some Just Dance on the Wii later to help the Munch snuggle down. Once I've weighed myself :shock: Any guesses? I put on no weight last week, but 3lb the week before!


----------



## Tulip

FANTASTIC news - Agiboma has been able to take Micah HOME!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

thats fantastic news :)

i think 1 or 2lbs gain for you x

i duno if i wana step on the scales lol, found out the ones in mw office were wrong - when i bought my own set of dgital ones lol


----------



## Tulip

4lb!!!!
I think we can put half of it down to water retention judging by the size of my feet and ankles, plus the fact my watch doesn't fit today. Am down playin my dancing game to try and get the fluid moving...

Wish, I see you lurking - shouldn't you be in bed??!


----------



## MissyMojo

boo to water retention :(

im 10st4 atm - the exaxt weight i was at :bfp: - went down to 9st by 16w and its been gained back since then


----------



## KimmyB

Great news on Agiboma!
lol at Nic causing stress in the pub :haha: Last time I weighed myself I was 12st 4lb :( Was only 9st when I got my BFP, think I've over-indulged a little too much.
Parties last night were fab, although I had to pass on the bobbing for apples due to bump issues!


----------



## MissyMojo

glad you had had a good night kimmy x


----------



## hb1

:happydance: bet Abi is on :cloud9:

Going round to my sisters this afternoon - she's just moved up from london - will get some playtime with my cute nephew :)

hx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Hey girls! Thought I'd update you all while I have a spare 5 minutes :cloud9: Zoey Ella was born on thursday at 5:30 am weighing 7,4. They decided to induce me as I was having reduced movements. When we got to the hospital they put me on a trace to see how she was doing and her heart rate was a scary 185 bpm and would not go down so off I went to get my waters broken. Things started off really quickly and my whole labour was only 4 hours long. She was back to back which was AGONY but I coped well on just gas and air the whole way through. Were at home now and she's doing great! I've hardly slept since she's been born but I'm sure my body will eventually cave in. 

Here's a few piccy's! Sorry if I dont make much sense in what I've just written LOL I'm half asleep. Good luck to all the other PAL ladies! It's the best feeling in the world when you first hold your baby. I have tears in my eyes as I write this because I've been so stressed and worried through the whole pregnancy and to know she's here safe and sound is just amazing, words cannot describe xx
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5









054.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5









057.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissyMojo

Kaylz she's absolutely stunning xxx

ive been trying to keep busy today - have washed the car, the kitchen floor, the front porch, had sex, bounced on my ball for the length of x factor re-run, hoovered the living room - and will have more sex when i go to bed - please please please let this all work!


----------



## wish2bmama

Kaylz, she is beautiful! Huge congrats! 

Cheering for you Jo!


----------



## MissyMojo

just tried out breast pump for 5 mins - it hasnt done anything except hurt my boobs n cover me in sticky colostrum! lol


----------



## Tulip

Kaylz she is beautiful (as are you!) - congratulations! :cloud9:


----------



## blondee

Congrats Kaylz!!! She is soooo cute!! You must feel amazing. X

Jo - you make me laugh! I was speaking to a midwife the other day at a party (so she was merry and very forthcoming!) and when i said there is nothing proven to induce labour, is there?? Hoping for a tip and she said that anything that gets your tummy tense helps! Hence why some people say spicy food (irritates bowel and therefore tenses tummy) but i did point out that i live off spicy food so it no longer has an effect on me. Cue another merry woman interjecting that she went in to labour after watching a very scary film and that with hindsight she had a tense tummy all the way through cos she was so scared.... worth a shot??? I am CRAP with scary films so think it might be a good one for me! hehehe! When we were waiting for the hurricane to hit i was trying sooooo hard to keep calm because of what they had said!

Been out and about today and the poor island is looking a right state. I still cannot believe that we still have power and water - nobody else does. It is almost making me feel religious cos it makes no sense at all. Our building is surrounded by fallen cables but we remain unaffected. Still, i will not be reaching for the horror films until wendesday or so, i would rather the country had a little time to start getting straight before Spud arrives.

Hope you are all having a good weekend and are feeling well. 

MXX


----------



## Tulip

Just seen on FB that Jo's waters have gone - looks like the breast pump did the trick after all!! Come on Nudger! :cloud9:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Kaylz--x said:


> Hey girls! Thought I'd update you all while I have a spare 5 minutes :cloud9: Zoey Ella was born on thursday at 5:30 am weighing 7,4. They decided to induce me as I was having reduced movements. When we got to the hospital they put me on a trace to see how she was doing and her heart rate was a scary 185 bpm and would not go down so off I went to get my waters broken. Things started off really quickly and my whole labour was only 4 hours long. She was back to back which was AGONY but I coped well on just gas and air the whole way through. Were at home now and she's doing great! I've hardly slept since she's been born but I'm sure my body will eventually cave in.
> 
> Here's a few piccy's! Sorry if I dont make much sense in what I've just written LOL I'm half asleep. Good luck to all the other PAL ladies! It's the best feeling in the world when you first hold your baby. I have tears in my eyes as I write this because I've been so stressed and worried through the whole pregnancy and to know she's here safe and sound is just amazing, words cannot describe xx

 Congrats. Zoey is beautiful :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Agiboma must be so happy about little one coming home

Congrats Kaylz she is lovely :D

And yay for Jo after everything and the early contractions all she did has got nudger to come past full term :D hope baby comes soon for her :D 

Chloe has got a lovely pumpkin sleepsuit on for halloween :haha: shes just woken up for a fed but will hopefully update jornal with piccies in a bit


----------



## KimmyB

Congratulations Kaylz, she's beautiful :cloud9:
And go Jo!! Woohoo!


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies. Am back from France, had a fab weekend in Paris on Friday and wine-tasting (sniffing in my case) in Burgundy on Saturday. Lots of travelling but well worth it for my best friend's 30th. 

Am well into my routine of testing blood sugar 4 times a day. Luckily the finger prick doesn't hurt (maybe my pain threshold is better than I think - wishful thinking!). Apart from one completely bonkers reading on Friday morning after breakfast (13.8 - its supposed to be under 7.8!), all my readings have been normal. I am so relieved - I burst into tears when that high one came out and was sure I was heading for insulin injections, a big baby and an early induction. I don't understand why it was so high - I'd only had a bowl of shredded wheat and skimmed milk. Safe to say I won't be having that again - midwife suggested poached egg on toast as an alternative, think I can manage that! One of the guys with us on the weekend is a vet (bear with me), he saw me trembling when I was testing my blood sugar and asked if I was very nervous - which of course I was (I'm still slightly crapping myself about the whole GD thing) and he said I really need to calm down as thats proven to make blood sugars high. I've taken that on board and everything has been a-ok since - despite France not having heard of wholewheat and serving everything with chips.

Have my first growth scan tomorrow afternoon to measure little one's tummy. Hopefully its ok and also weighing within normal limits.

Enough of me.....CONGRATS KAYLZ! What a gorgeous little girl and well done you for a quick gas-and-air labour!

So exciting about Jo - these Winter babies are coming thick and fast now! (hurricanes permitting blondee!) Can't wait to hear news of Nudger's arrival.

Sorry about the pants sleeping h and the puffy ankles Nic (4lbs - impressive! I'll probably start losing weight now given the diet change). :rofl: Kimmy at the apple bobbing.

W2B - I like pickles!

Off to check out the new pics of Chloe...

:hugs: all around.

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Welcome back hon -glad you had a good time - and good luck for tomorrow xx

Just got out of the bath and my feet are so hot and fat I can't bend my toes back!! Grim!


----------



## hb1

Congratulations Kaylz and Zoey - hoping I'm looking that presentable after giving birth!!! Zoey is beautiful!! 

Go Go Jo and Nudger!!! 

Blondee - glad the hurricane is passed :)

Lou - glad you had a fab time in France - glad you're getting normal readings :flower:

My nephew was so cute all day :)

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Glad you have a good time Lou :D and hope everything goes well tomorrow :D 

Yes i managed to update the jornal even though it took me abotu 45 mins to write as chloe kept wanting feds little monkey.

Glad you enjoyed seeing your nephew H :D


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome back Lou :flower:


----------



## wish2bmama

welcome back triple! Good luck!

afm.. where did these hemroids come from? Hrm.. I must speak with the pregnancy fairy about this..


----------



## Tulip

About 2 hours ago, Jo was at 4cm. She's now had some diamorphine and is attempting to sleep. Hurry up Nudger! I think it's taking a while because the other day baby wasn't engaged... x


----------



## Tulip

Just noticed that all the Winter babies are now VIABLE! :wohoo:


----------



## TripleB

Tulip said:


> Just noticed that all the Winter babies are now VIABLE! :wohoo:

Wooohooooo! That's great news!

I had a slightly high reading this morning (0.3 over) - I'm blaming the ketchup I had on my egg on toast - this is sooooooo hard!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Yey for all the babies being viable, that is just great!
Hope Jo is OK, come on nudger! PAL winter babies are coming thick and fast now :D So next in line is Mich, followed by Nic, followed by me?! (of the regular posters I mean) Ohmigod! My baby is due this month :O We'll have to see if he'd rather be a December baby though :haha:
The diet must be so hard Louise, I feel for you. You're doing so well though so don't beat yourself up. 
I'm feeling a bit under the weather today, just crappy cold symptoms, bleugh...Got all the housework to do though so that should keep my mind off it. Have a good day girls x


----------



## Tulip

Poor Louise :hugs:

Last I heard Jo was 6-7cm :yipee:

Oh, I used my breast pump (it worked for Jo!) and can confirm that my left boob works :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## KimmyB

Tulip said:


> Poor Louise :hugs:
> 
> Last I heard Jo was 6-7cm :yipee:
> 
> Oh, I used my breast pump (it worked for Jo!) and can confirm that my left boob works :thumbup: :haha:

Excellent work leftie :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Tulip

Well, I am left-handed :rofl:


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay Jo! Wow, these PAL babies sure are arriving!

I think I am one of the last ones? Only 9 weeks until I am 35 weeks!


----------



## Tulip

wish2bmama said:


> Yay Jo! Wow, these PAL babies sure are arriving!
> 
> I think I am one of the last ones? Only 9 weeks until I am 35 weeks!

You are our last regular poster! And you're down to double figures :yipee:


----------



## KimmyB

Tulip said:


> Well, I am left-handed :rofl:

 :rofl:


----------



## TripleB

Well done to your left boob Nic! I may be employing the breastpump tactic to avoid induction! Is it ok if you extract colostrum i.e. will there be enough for the baby (another thing about GD - do tell me if I'm boring you with this ladies - is that baby needs colostrum within 30 mins of birth to stablise blood sugar or they will give it a bit of formula, which I'd rather avoid).

Sorry you're feeling pants Kimmy - so exciting that your little guy is due this month!

Go Jo! My bets are for the next Winter Baby to be here by the end of the day!

xxx


----------



## blondee

Go Jo!!! How exciting??

Triple - the diet sounds so hard. I really feel for you. I remember a good friend of mine at Uni had 'normal' diabetes and she ate the same thing every day - boring as hell, but it seemed once she knew what worked then she stuck at it. I would not cope with that long term, but maybe worth a bit of a bash for your remainig weeks. Sorry - a really dull suggestion!

AFM - weeeeeellll, i am DUE TODAY!!! YAY! No signs though...have an appointment with the Doc in an hour so am hoping for a sweep. She did say she'd give me one last week but that didn't materialize (and not the sort of thing you feel inclined to request after an internal...). But, today would be good. The midwife told me that they don't like you going over due here and are a bit quick to induce so i would rather we had a bash at a sweep first. 

Nic -well done on the left boob!! I am soooo scared of setting them off that i hardly touch them any more! OH keeps making me laugh by creeping towards them making baby crying noises to see if he can get them going! Men, eh?? 

Now, c'mon Jo!! Baby today please! Oooh i can't wait for an update - keep us informed Nic!!

Have a great day, ladies.

XXXX


----------



## wish2bmama

Tulip said:


> wish2bmama said:
> 
> 
> Yay Jo! Wow, these PAL babies sure are arriving!
> 
> I think I am one of the last ones? Only 9 weeks until I am 35 weeks!
> 
> You are our last regular poster! And you're down to double figures :yipee:Click to expand...

Yay Double figures!!! WOOHOO!

Happy due date blondee!!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i hope nudger doesnt keep jo waiting too long bless her. 
Brill to know all baby's are viable :yipee: they will be coming thick and fast soon 
Hope things get easier for you lou x
Yay on due date blondee hope LO comes soon x

Chloe now weighs 10lbs :D


----------



## Tulip

Happy due date Mich! :wohoo: Defo get that sweep my love.

No news on Jo for a few hours now - enjoying snuggles I expect. Claire911 has managed to get on FB within 4 hours of giving birth, I demand the same from Jo!

Louise - I only extracted a bead of fluid, felt good, definitely got the oxytocin flowing. I won't do it again now for a while - at least not on that side. I would guess that as long as you're not pumping as often as a baby would feed then it won't stimulate proper milk :shrug:


----------



## Tulip

NEWS JUST IN:

Maddox Andrew David born at 16.27pm (Cyprus time) 6lbs 7ozs!

Well done Jo! Less than 24hrs from waters breaking xxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww brill new congrats Jo and welcome to the world Maddox


----------



## KimmyB

:wohoo: Well done Jo!! Congratulations!!

And happy due date Mich :flower:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls alot going on in here, just seen FB cant believe Jo did so well !!

As for me, well its all NORMAL yipeee, GTT is normal, blood count normal and have my C-Section date, 17th January 2011. 

I cant believe it feels so real now eeeek !!

Whose next on the due date list ???


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: Fab news Heather! Can't wait to see him!

Mich is defo next to pop :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

fluffyblue said:


> Hi girls alot going on in here, just seen FB cant believe Jo did so well !!
> 
> As for me, well its all NORMAL yipeee, GTT is normal, blood count normal and have my C-Section date, 17th January 2011.
> 
> I cant believe it feels so real now eeeek !!
> 
> Whose next on the due date list ???

Glad all is well


----------



## wish2bmama

Glad all is well fluffy!!

:dance: :dance: Congrats Jo!!! Welcome little Maddox!! I can't wait to see pics!

xx


----------



## hb1

Hey Lou - v hard I know - you're still doing well - maybe make your own tomato sauce - I know it's not the same but by finding alternatives you can still have the stuff you want without the impact on blood sugar?


----------



## hb1

Congratulations Jo!!!!! :woohoo: how exciting !!

Yey to Blondee!!!!

Yey to Nics left bb :)

Yey Fluffy - glad all is well :)

afm - shattered - woke up at 1.30 then 3.30 after which I couldn't get to sleep again and no way I could not go to work today - luckily I took back an hour they owed me so got out early 

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Oh my word, I have just read about Lily Allen, poor poor girl :cry: I know it sounds selfish but I can't get it out of my mind now :cry:


----------



## Tulip

Not selfish at all, it's heartbreaking. And a sad reminder to us all that there's no 'safe' time :(


----------



## hb1

:cry: doesn't bear thinking about


----------



## blondee

Huge congrats to jo!!! :happydance: Maddox - i LOVE that name!! Can't wait to hear her birth story.

Well, before i could even get in to the examination room i could hear my DH asking the Doc about giving me a sweep (he is very excited) she said that she would see how i was but sometimes ladies are too far gone for a sweep and there is an optimum time to do it (words to that effect, i was busy casually dropping my drawers in the next room so was not 100% listening.) Cue the internal - she says 'i am looking for your cervix....looking...nope, your cervix has gone!' As she walked out she gave my shin a comforting rub and said 'i'll be seeing you again in the next day or so!' :happydance::happydance::happydance: It's starting!! yay!

She did lower my mood slightly by saying Spud's heart rate is now 160 which is the upper end of normal and a definite rise. So, if i have not popped by thursday i have the first appointment with her to check on him again. She said not to worry, but to start to do kick counts for peace of mind.

Now, after saying all that she told me as i was leaving...BTW, i am on conference from monday for a week so if you still haven't given birth you will be seeing my colleague and failing that - i will induce you on the 18th!!! 18th??!! That is within 2 weeks of my LMP due date and she is not worried :wacko:

Both me and OH left the office and said ok, so i am due to start labour any second but if not she'll induce in 17 days?? Wtf? I am sure she was just being all official and i would rather know when she is going to be away, but surely i'll have popped by then??????

Great news Fluffy! It must be so cool to know when your LO will be born! :thumbup:


Right, now i am off to the nail bar to get trotters done for Spud and a good goss with the lovely ladies who work there. Then, i have a choice of girlie dvd's to watch before sending Nick out to get me some dinner! We may have house guests later - one friend is still without power since friday night due to the storms and her 2 yr old is sick (i had no idea) so i have offered them our spare rooms (with air con to keep her cool). She is a trained Nurse, so the exact kinda house guest i will be pleased to have!!

Hope you're all having a good day.

XXX


----------



## blondee

Poop that took me ages to write. Yes, i too saw about Lily Allen - that is just tragic. I could have cried as i read it but Spud was a good lad and gave me a big boot to raise my spirits.

Poor, poor girl.


----------



## Tulip

OMG!! Come on out Spud, it's tiiiiiiiime!


----------



## TripleB

CONGRATS Jo! Another good birth - go Winter Babies!

Come on blondee - this thread is getting mega exciting!

Glad everything is good with you fluffy. I'm finding its nice to have some certainty now I know I'll be induced by my due date if little one hasn't come sooner.

I'm back from another 3-hour epic at the hospital. Saw sonographer, midwife, obstetrician and diabetic registrar - phew! Anyway, its good news. Little one is measuring within the normal range (tummy is towards the higher end but still within the 95/5 centile thingy) - estimated current weight 3lbs 7oz and head-down! They were happy with my blood sugar readings (just said the couple of higher ones are a bit of trial and error with foods that are no-gos i.e. shredded wheat and ketchup in my case - so you're absolutely right blondee, stick to what is tried and tested is good advice). If that continues I won't need insulin and can go to 40-weeks :yipee:. The only two slight issues were that I had ketones in my urine i.e. I'm not eating enough (the irony - they sent me to the canteen to eat a sandwich before they would let me go home!) and the usual debacle with my BP. The obstetrician didn't seem to believe me about whitecoat syndrome - she asked who told me I had it, um, my GP you idiot woman. Anyway, I'm continuing to monitor at home so that's fine.

Just wanted to say thanks to you all for being so lovely while I get my head around this. You'll be pleased to know I don't have another appointment for 2 weeks so I'll stop going on about it now!

I don't know what happened to Lily Allen - will go and have a look now.

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Don't stop going on, mate, we're here to support you. Even if we don't have a clue what we're talking about :haha: Glad little monkey is looking fine! xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Glad things are going well triple! Sounds like the diet is doing a great job! So do you check your sugar levels at home? My next GTT is in 2 weeks, so I'm not really sure how they are going to check me or anything. I also wasn't at 28 weeks when I had my last one so this is kind-of an experiement. xx


Come on Spud!! Go blondee go!


----------



## KimmyB

Yeh don't worry Louise, that's what we're here for! Great news on the appt though, well done you! Was it nice to see LO again?
x


----------



## KimmyB

PS. Woohoo Mich! Nice to know we won't have to wait long for our next PAL winter baby!! :happydance:


----------



## wish2bmama

oh man, I just read about Lily Allen.. that's soo very sad. :(


----------



## KimmyB

wish2bmama said:


> oh man, I just read about Lily Allen.. that's soo very sad. :(

It's just awful isn't it :( Makes me extra grateful for every kick little man gives me. And extra angry at the numb nuts who used to say "Oooh wait til he's bigger in there and kicking the crap out of you - you won't like it then!" :grr: He can bruise my internals if he feels inclined, I don't care as long as he's ok!! Some people are just thoughtless.


----------



## TripleB

wish2bmama said:


> Glad things are going well triple! Sounds like the diet is doing a great job! So do you check your sugar levels at home? My next GTT is in 2 weeks, so I'm not really sure how they are going to check me or anything. I also wasn't at 28 weeks when I had my last one so this is kind-of an experiement. xx

Yep I am checking my blood 4 times a day - before breakfast and one hour after every meal. I'm getting used to it now, it doesn't hurt and its good to know what's working and what's not. I expect they'll give you a GTT where you fast overnight, drink a very sweet drink first thing then test your blood 1/2 hours later. If your body processes the sugar within the time-limit no problem, if not - welcome to my world! Sure you'll be fine hun.



KimmyB said:


> Yeh don't worry Louise, that's what we're here for! Great news on the appt though, well done you! Was it nice to see LO again?
> x

It was rubbish actually. The sonographer was an arse and didn't show us anything. Just measured the femur, abdomen and head then told us to wait outside while he plotted the results. My hubby had to go back to work then so it was a complete waste of his time to come. I was also annoyed with him because he described the baby's tummy as plump (which sent me into a spin - just before I had my BP taken - fab timing - not!) but when I saw the obstetrician to explain the results she said it was a great scan and that all the measurements were within the correct limits so no need to worry - stupid man. Have another one in 4 weeks but won't bother to make hubby come along for that.

Just read up about Lily Allen - so so sad. We were in a restaurant in London a few months ago and my hubby was convinced Lily Allen was at the next table. I didn't want to stare but said that I had just heard the lady talking to her friend about being pregnant - at which point hubby said he had read that she was (secret celeb-gossip lover!). We checked it out later and then I thought how lovely because she had her MC around the same time as ours last time and was pregnant again at the same time - poor lady. I wonder whether she was beyond 24 weeks (the articles say 6 months) - that makes it a stillbirth legally I think but the articles call it a miscarriage. I know it doesn't matter really and a loss is a loss but I hope that doesn't upset her more.

xxx


----------



## hb1

Well said Kimmy

Lou - glad it's looking up for you :)

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Booooo to the crappy sonographer Lou, what a tit for making you worry unnecessarily!
I'm just watching Masterchef and it is making me want to eat a massive dessert! :(


----------



## blondee

Oh no Triple- how insensitive of the sonographer!! I also can't believe he didn't give you a little treat and show you bubba properly. I wonder sometimes why people pick the jobs they choose to do. The last scan i had we had a consultant radiographer (i was impressed!) and he was just so nice and excited and couldn't stop showing us baby and explaining everything to us. It was a lovely experience. That man loved his job and took real pride in it.


Kimmy - i totally agree. Even when spud went through a phase of enjoying digging his feet in to my ribs i was happy. The pain just meant he was real - alive. He could break my ribs with his cute little paws if he wants. Anything as long as he stays safe and let's me know he's there. I cannot imagine what poor Lily is going through. A friend of my parents lost their child at 7 months and at that stage you have to give birth as it is the best thing for your body (i believe). I cannot imagine anything as traumatic as having to endure labour knowing full well that the poor little one had died. I cannot see how you ever get over that.

Well, thank god (or whatever higher power there may be) for keeping all our little ones safe and sound this time.

XX


----------



## wish2bmama

totally Kimmy!!


----------



## SEA34

Welcome to Zoey and Maddox :happydance:

I've got my fasting test in 24 hours don't know whether to stuff my face with chocolate today or cut down in case it makes a difference


----------



## hb1

I doubt it would make a difference - I had a Maccy d's the day before and mine was fine.

hx


----------



## Tulip

I've been stalking..... we have another arrival! He's 4 weeks old already!!


----------



## SEA34

and welcome to Redley too :)

Only a few weeks now till the December babies are full term and we've still got loads to do


----------



## - Butterfly -

wow how exciting!!


----------



## KimmyB

:wohoo: another one!!

I'm off to see the midwife shortly, keep your fingers crossed that little man has turned!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> It was rubbish actually. The sonographer was an arse and didn't show us anything. Just measured the femur, abdomen and head then told us to wait outside while he plotted the results. My hubby had to go back to work then so it was a complete waste of his time to come. I was also annoyed with him because he described the baby's tummy as plump (which sent me into a spin - just before I had my BP taken - fab timing - not!) but when I saw the obstetrician to explain the results she said it was a great scan and that all the measurements were within the correct limits so no need to worry - stupid man. Have another one in 4 weeks but won't bother to make hubby come along for that.
> 
> Just read up about Lily Allen - so so sad. We were in a restaurant in London a few months ago and my hubby was convinced Lily Allen was at the next table. I didn't want to stare but said that I had just heard the lady talking to her friend about being pregnant - at which point hubby said he had read that she was (secret celeb-gossip lover!). We checked it out later and then I thought how lovely because she had her MC around the same time as ours last time and was pregnant again at the same time - poor lady. I wonder whether she was beyond 24 weeks (the articles say 6 months) - that makes it a stillbirth legally I think but the articles call it a miscarriage. I know it doesn't matter really and a loss is a loss but I hope that doesn't upset her more.
> 
> xxx

Was it Duncan? He is normally excellent - he did mine last week when I was stuck in hospital again and was lovely. 

Sorry it was rubbish x

Don't get me started on the Lily Allen thing, it is driving me insane that everyone is saying she miscarried. She didn't. She was about 26 weeks so even by law that isn't a miscarriage.


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Kim - get that neat arse up and head down, little man!


----------



## hb1

Good luck Kimmy!!!

Yeyy - another Autumn/winter baby!!!! :happydance:!!!!

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Glad everything is well lou :D and we dont mind we are all here to support each other x

Yay mich glad it wont be long for you x



KimmyB said:


> wish2bmama said:
> 
> 
> oh man, I just read about Lily Allen.. that's soo very sad. :(
> 
> It's just awful isn't it :( Makes me extra grateful for every kick little man gives me. And extra angry at the numb nuts who used to say "Oooh wait til he's bigger in there and kicking the crap out of you - you won't like it then!" :grr: He can bruise my internals if he feels inclined, I don't care as long as he's ok!! Some people are just thoughtless.Click to expand...

Yes i agree Chloe gave me some right jipp with my rib, still waiting to find out if shes cracked it, but at least when she was in there and it was hurting i knew she was ok you dont care as long as you know that 

I agree its so sad about lily allen bless her soul. I just hope people respect her and give her her privacy now.

:wohoo: for another baby welcome redley :D We will be able to have a PAL parenting thread really soon, so we can keep up with everyones babies growing up 

Hope your little man in head down kimmy


----------



## MadamRose

Also i just noticed my name on the 1st page is still due#1-2010 :haha:


----------



## Tulip

Oh bugger I'll do it now! x


----------



## MadamRose

thanks hun :D 

I really cant beleive how thick and fast these PAL autum/winter babies are coming now :D


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, I'm back from the midwife and the verdict is...............................Who the hell knows?! Midwife still couldn't tell his head from his arse (poor little sod! :haha:) So I've got a presentation scan on Thursday which I am pleased about as I want to be 100% sure he's head down. She said she was finding it difficult to tell because I've got good, strong abdominal muscles (erm, she obviously didn't see my belly before I got pregnant :haha:) She was having a good old prod around though and it was quite uncomfortable. Had my repeat bloods to check iron levels again to see if I'm still anaemic. Also had a trace of protein in my urine sample but BP was normal so she's wondering if I have a UTI. So waiting for results from that. All in all probably the most complicated antenatal appt I've had to date! But good news is little man is well and HR good - thats all that matters! Hope you ladies are well x


----------



## Tulip

Oh Kim, poor little sod. Yay for scan though! xx


----------



## KimmyB

Oh bollocks...Just scared myself silly by using doctor Google...Oedema and protein in urine = preeclampsia right?! Oh god, I'm going to die!! :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

No it doesnt always mean that, i have had protien in my urine as few times and it was nothing, can also mean a urine infection.

Glad your getting a scan to check position of bubba. I remember Chloe when i had one at 37+6 if they show you his head you will see his little nose and everything. I feel in love with Chloe all over again when i saw her little button nose on that scan


----------



## TripleB

Don't worry about a trace of protein Kimmy - esp if your BP is normal. Because of my whitecoat syndrome they consider me at risk of PE and I have the protein dipsticks to use at home. I was told only a 1+ is a concern - a trace can be explained by any number of other factors. Glad they are scanning you to find out position - my friend was undiagnosed breech so its better to know. xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks girls, obviously know I'm not going to die, I'm such a worrier though! Looking forward to seeing little man again on thursday though :cloud9:


----------



## hb1

At least you'll know where his neat buns are :)


----------



## KimmyB

hb1 said:


> At least you'll know where his neat buns are :)

:rofl:

Hoping it's his little head that's down because I've just checked my notes and apparently whatever is down is 1/5 engaged!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Kimmy, I have had 2 UTIs and BV so far this pregnancy. I wouldn't worry about it. I do hate UTIs though. Glad you get a scan soon though! yay! 

Ooo! A new PAL baby! Yay!

I slept HORRILBE last night! OMG, I was miserable! My pelvis was so sore, my hip really hurt and my legs just didn't feel good. AND I had to pee all the time. I was so upset because I have an exam today! EKK! But then I got a little kick from my baby boy and smiled. :D


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Wish, I've not got any other symptoms of UTI so am hoping its just a blip (UTI's are horrible at the best of times aren't they)
Sorry you slept rubbish :hugs: Good luck for your exam!


----------



## TripleB

Hope its not his butt Kimmy!

:hugs: to the non-sleepers. I was telling my hubby this morning how some of you are struggling to sleep. He asked whether you were at the same stage as me - I told him yes, in hb1's case to the very day! That's one thing I have been lucky with, I'm still sleeping like a baby - maybe because I slept on my side before getting pregnant so there is not much difference with a bump (apart from the kicks wish - which can't help but make you smile!).

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Hehe, sometimes the kicks tickle so much! A few nights ago, I was just laughing away!

And my father just called the Baby a "wee little Lad" so I guess I have no idea what we are calling him for a nickname. :haha:


----------



## TripleB

wee little pickle?! xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

TripleB said:


> wee little pickle?! xxx

:rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Loved your dad's comment. How very Scottish and not at all MA! x


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hope you all mange to get some sleep soon :hugs:

I feel like im pregnant again my back is killing me, like when i was pregnant


----------



## hb1

Hope your back sorts itself out Phillipa :hugs:

Kimmy - hope it's not a UTI :flower:

I think position does have a bit to do with it - I was a tummy sleeper - but I started having trouble when I was still ok to sleep on my tum - I think it's a mixture of discomfort and hormones. A lady I know is at the other end of the menstrual spectrum and going through the menopause and she too has issues sleeping - it's all the same hormones at various levels.

W2B - am sure you will get a fab nickname :)

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey Girls - thanks for all the well wishes :D

1st night home went well, fed at 9pm, 1am and 5am, for between 40 mins and an hour each time

he barely crys - only at bum change time, and hes already successfully pee'd all over me :D

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC01769.jpg
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC01757.jpg

will update properly and start parenting journal and birth story and join parenting thread in a lil while :D just catching up with a gazillion emails before he wants another feed hes stirrring on and off at the moment so it wont be long

if anyone wants to add me on fb to see more pics - Joanne Nudger Humphreys


----------



## Tulip

Morning darling, and well done again. He is edible! xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Oh my gosh, he is gorgeous! Love the shot with Daddy. Well done again Jo, sounds like you've got the feeding sorted too :hugs:.

My DH couldn't sleep last night and woke me up at 5.30 playing with baby. I told him that the baby kicking had woken me up and he confessed he'd been poking it for 30 mins while I was asleep!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Oh my god Jo he is just gorgeous!! Well done you :cloud9:

Louise that made me laugh :rofl:


----------



## SEA34

Well done Jo, Maddox is gorgeous x


----------



## MissyMojo

hey - another quick update he's now pee'd all over daddy!!! - i did warn daddy to cover his winky first lol,

hes had more feeds 9am then 12noon, hes now back in his moses sleeping perfectly, 

trying to upload all the pics and vids to FB and catch up with all the kind messages and comments - will try and peice together birth story in the next day or so xxx


----------



## hb1

Oh Jo - he's beautiful :happydance: - lovely pics - and what a good boy he is already with his feeds!!! 

:haha: Lou - thankfully my oh knows how little sleep I get anyway so wouldn't try messing with Ollie - cute OH there tho playing with baby :)

hx


----------



## Tulip

Lou how on earth did he manage to play with baby for half an hour before waking you? :rofl:

Am stalking the new journal already Jo :thumbup: Is it my turn yet? Suppose I should wait for Mich really! Although I might crack on with my consignment of pineapple tmrw if MW says Munch is engaging....


----------



## blondee

Just a quicky - started with contractions at 5.25 yesterday, in hospital by 8.30 cos they were coming evry 5 mins. Monitor showed baby in distress. My little biy delivered by emergency c section at 10.48 weighing 8lb 9oz!

Couldn't sleep last night so am pooped. He is latching but suckling properly yet, had a bottle of formula. Slept through the whole night and is now dosing on daddy.

Am sooo tired and the pain meds have only really started to help in the past few hours. Oh, and contractions hurt sooo bad


----------



## Tulip

Fck me, I must be psychic! Congratulations sweetie! Does he have a name yet? :cloud9: xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Mich!!! :wohoo: so so pleased for you, congratulations! :happydance:

Erm Nic...What did you just say?! Well you've officially waited your turn so come on Munch!!


----------



## Tulip

*MY TURN MY TURN MY TURN!!!!!*

Hope you feel much better soon Mich xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Tulip said:


> *MY TURN MY TURN MY TURN!!!!!*

:rofl: :haha:

And then...My turn?! Eeeeeek! My mum just text me saying "If little man is like his mum he'll be here on sunday :)" (I was born 19 days early!)


----------



## Tulip

Don't you dare! :haha:


----------



## KimmyB

Tulip said:


> Don't you dare! :haha:

:rofl: No that would be just rude of me to jump the queue!


----------



## Tulip

I am going to be GUTTED if mw turns round tomorrow and says he's still free - while your pres scan shows you're head down and fully engaged with arse free! :rofl:


----------



## KimmyB

Tulip said:


> I am going to be GUTTED if mw turns round tomorrow and says he's still free - while your pres scan shows you're head down and fully engaged with arse free! :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

A bit of hope here for you Nic...My mum was examined by the doctor (routine antenatal) and he predicted she would probably go to her due date as I was free and not atall engaged. This was at 5pm. By 8pm she'd started contracting and I arrived just before midnight that same day. I bloody showed him :haha:


----------



## KimmyB

Oh and I was her first baby aswell.


----------



## Tulip

You little rebel, you!!


----------



## TripleB

Oh wow congrats Blondee, wasn't expecting that!

Now now Nic and Kimmy, you ladies are in no condition for a race!

I have no idea how I slept through Nic, told you I was sleeping well!

Quick question - when did you pack your hospital bag? DH wants me to do it over the weekend.

xxx


----------



## hb1

Well done Mich - looking forward to the pics!!!! :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

hx


----------



## Tulip

Started gathering stuff about 30-32 weeks but didnt get round to packing it til about 36 :blush:
The sooner the better i reckon. If (god forbid) you go into labour early, having a bag to grab would be helpful IMO x


----------



## KimmyB

I packed mine around 30 weeks I think :blush: I like to be organised!


----------



## MadamRose

Well done Jo he is a right cutie love the pics. I will most def be stalking your jornal

Well done mich x

It wont be long for you now nic :D



KimmyB said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> *MY TURN MY TURN MY TURN!!!!!*
> 
> :rofl: :haha:
> 
> And then...My turn?! Eeeeeek! My mum just text me saying "If little man is like his mum he'll be here on sunday :)" (I was born 19 days early!)Click to expand...

You can wish but Chloe was nothing like me and her dad we were both 4 weeks early and little madam was 6days late

I started gathering stuff when i went shopping from around 30 weeks and packed it around 34 (but i repacked them about 100times)


----------



## KimmyB

I'm not wishing hun, he will come when he is ready and I would never wish him here earlier than when he's ready to arrive :) EDIT: Even though I won't be happy til I can see him and have him safe and sound in my arms.


----------



## MadamRose

KimmyB said:


> I'm not wishing hun, he will come when he is ready and I would never wish him here earlier than when he's ready to arrive :) EDIT: Even though I won't be happy til I can see him and have him safe and sound in my arms.

Yes i know what you mean hun, i was the same with Chloe. I didnt even feel 100% that she would be safe when i was in labour even when he head had crowned and everything i was worrying. My DH went to me at one point we will have our baby in our arms soon and i even went to him "no we wont she isnt coming" :dohh:

Now if she sleeps for to long i keep checking she is still breathing ect


----------



## KimmyB

Glad someone else feels the same, I often have bad thoughts that I'll never get to bring my baby home :cry: It's nice to know I'm not the only one with feelings like this. It is such a worrying time (and like you said, it continues to be worrying even when they are here!) little monkeys :)


----------



## MadamRose

Very much so Kimmy. My mum was there for the birth and becuase it was DH's aunite who was giving us a lift back from the hospital DH had to go get the car seat when my mum left the hospial about an hour after chloe was born. Well my mum said to him she thought that during labour i was thinking quite a lot about my loss. As i kept switching from sayign i wouldnt have her. then the MW told me to put my hand down and feel her head (before she was born) and i started to say thats our baby girl she will be here soon. 
yes its very normal hun, and yes they worry you when they are here too :haha: i suppose its part of their job


----------



## Carmello_01

blondee said:


> Just a quicky - started with contractions at 5.25 yesterday, in hospital by 8.30 cos they were coming evry 5 mins. Monitor showed baby in distress. My little biy delivered by emergency c section at 10.48 weighing 8lb 9oz!
> 
> Couldn't sleep last night so am pooped. He is latching but suckling properly yet, had a bottle of formula. Slept through the whole night and is now dosing on daddy.
> 
> Am sooo tired and the pain meds have only really started to help in the past few hours. Oh, and contractions hurt sooo bad

CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
Sleep and bubs first, and when you have two seconds pictures are required!
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Kimmy - I'm exactly the same :hugs: Think I might have to put something at the top of my birthplan to explain why I feel the way I do xx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for midwife today Nic, come on Munch, we want some engagement please! My scan is at 12.10 so will pop in and let you all know which way is up for little man :haha:


----------



## KimmyB

PS. Had a shocker of a night last night. Set a new record for night time pees. Also have started with the stupid/weird/vivid dreams again! Not had these since 1st tri really, how strange. Have a nice day girls!


----------



## Tulip

Have you beaten my 7 in one night? :rofl: Have a good scan xx


----------



## KimmyB

Tulip said:


> Have you beaten my 7 in one night? :rofl: Have a good scan xx

Holy crap! And I thought 5 was bad!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies 

:hugs: all round

quick visit - time for another breakfast for me, im finding BF makes me relly hungry!


----------



## TripleB

Oh crikey - not liking the sound of this nighttime peeing! I can still make it through at the moment...

Good luck for scan today Kimmy - hope he's got his a*se in the air!

30 weeks for me and hb1 - woohoo!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Lou! And congrats to you and hb on 30 weeks! 3/4 of the way there :happydance:
And congrats Nic on 38 weeks :wohoo:


----------



## Tulip

Congrats on 3/4s girls! Not long now :D


----------



## hb1

It's crazy - 10 weeks left!!!!! :happydance:

( and I still need to have our kitchen floor taken out and replaced, a stud wall built and sort EVERYTHING out arrrrrgggghhhhh ) 

Well done on 38 weeks Nic!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

Just been making myself a to-do list for the 4 days of maternity leave I have before Xmas - so far its boiler service, carpets cleaned, cars to be serviced plus all the Xmas shopping I won't have done by then - arrrrrrgggghhhhh! xxx


----------



## Tulip

:shock:


----------



## hb1

I know - it's crazy - when I keep telling my oh what needs doing and the amount of time we have to do it it's freaking him out - but I feel I am the one having to drive a lot of it - he is fab and does all the housework at the mo but I am feeling overwhelmed with it all!!

Everyone else has got hospital bags packed and nurseries ready and I'm not even at the point where my house is in one piece and have to organise loads of stuff in to storage to make room!!!! ( also need to take down an old shed and get a slightly bigger more water tight one built to replace it in order to provide storage space )

My one blessing is that I am inheriting loads of baby stuff from my sister ( my nephew is 14 mths old now ) so at least that cuts down on stuff I need to buy ( have been experimenting with the baby bjorn she gave me the other day and there's tons of clothes ) 

hx


----------



## TripleB

Don't worry h - we are absolutely not ready at all - no cot, baby's room is full of junk etc. Project Nursery is beginning this weekend! My colleague has given me her bugaboo and babybjorn so we've been experimenting too - it doesn't fit too well with a bump though!

My sister's best friend just had a little boy at only 34 weeks. Waiting to hear weight and if he's ok. Her plug went last week and she's been on steroids to make the lungs develop in time but its very worrying.

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

congrats on 30weeks lou and H
Congrats on 38 weeks nic not long at all for you 

Hope her little boy is ok lou x


----------



## wish2bmama

Happy 30 weeks triple and hb!!

And happy 38 weeks to you tulip!

Yay! Congrats blondee!! :happydance:

Wow, so much has happened! I had a doc apt yesterday. Ugh..they had to get a sterile sample of urine becuase my stream doesn't go staight, it kinda trickles and takes vaginal tissue with it. So they needed a true sample to test it. The nurses frist tried to go up my "pleaure" hole!!! I screamed, "that's not my urethrea!"

So the nurses couldn't find it, so they got TWO docs in to find it and they got it. But it was painful and I bled the rest of the day. I go back again in a few weeks for my next GTT. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## TripleB

Crikey wish - that doesn't sounds pleasant! I'm testing my protein at home because of risk of pre-eclampsia and they also said to me you have to be careful not to contamniate the sample with discharge and tissue - not sure how that's within my control but I'm not going to complain if that's the alternative! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, so I'm back from scan and the verdict is...breech little man :( His bum is in my pelvis, his head up by my ribs and his feet up by his face. Over the weekend I have to decide whether I want ECV or elective C Section and have appt with consultant monday morning. It is not the best news but I am happy to say that sonographer was really happy with baby boy - even showed us his full head of hair! His estimated weight at this point is 7lb 4oz :O 
Hope everyone else is well, sorry I haven't caught up on all the news - I'm not feeling too good today - got the most horrendous one sided back pain with waves of nausea :(


----------



## TripleB

Aw Kimmy, I know its not the news you were hoping for but the main thing is the little man is doing well (good size for 37 weeks too!). Obviously I can't speak from experience but a good friend of mine regretted the (unsuccessful) ECV and wished she'd just opted for the section from the start - I'm sure you'll come to the right decision for you though. Did they give you any guidance? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tulip

Oh Kim, gutted mate. If you go for an ECv you are a braver lady than I. Lots of recent threads in 3rd Tri with pros and cons if you fancy a read xxx

AFM Munch is head down and locked right in. Great, except my BP -slightly up 2 weeks ago on my usual 100/60 - has now increased further. I'm back to MW at 9am and if still high she's carting me off to MMH for assessment and....???

Hubby is currently away with work, was supposed to be back tonight but has been delayed 24hours. He is now shitting himself that he may miss the whole thing!


----------



## TripleB

Oooh Nic - did they mention the "I" word? I'm sure Munch will hang on for Daddy. xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Girls am off up to the hospital - phoned triage about my pains and she is concerned i may be going into labour. Will update when I can xx


----------



## Tulip

She didn't but I fully appreciate the potential of PE. If I get a headache tonight I'll be straight on the phone to Triage. Speaking of which....

Kimmy - keep calm and GOOD LUCK! Let us know xxxxxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Glad munch is head down Tulip! Oh gosh, I hope your OH can get home asap!

Kimmy, :hugs: Tons of luck hun!! xxx


----------



## hb1

ooowwweeee Wish!! Hope you're feeling better soon after that ordeal!!

:hugs: Kimmy sorry your LO is breech - and hoping all goes well tonight - good luck!!

Good luck Nic - hope Munch waits for his Daddy :flower:

Lou - hope your friends LO is doing well 

hx


----------



## TripleB

Thanks h, just heard that at only 34 weeks it weighed a whopping 5lbs 14oz! Can't imagine what another 6 weeks would have done! He's in an incubator but should be off it in 24 hours, amazing really.

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Wow Triple! That's amazing! I'm so glad he will be out of the incubator soon xx

Thinking of you Kimmy xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks girls, it was a false alarm thankfully! They're thinking I may have an infection, UTI or something? Or it could just be muscular - I have never felt back pain like that! It's still niggly but thankfully they took some blood and sent me home after being on the trace. Little man is fine. I'm on the settee feeling sorry for myself and still in pain! xx


----------



## MadamRose

Glad all in ok hun, you never know he may be a monkey and turn on his own. If not i hope you are able to make the right decision hun. Glad the labour was a false alarm. I wouldnt go to much by the scan weight thought tbh, i was told chloe was 8lbs at 38weeks and if i went over she was estimated to not even be quite 9 but she was born at 9lbs 12oz, they can be out either way.

Nic i hope little one stays put for daddy x

GLad all is well with the friends baby Lou and yes would have been a biggen if he was in there til term or more


----------



## KimmyB

Hey girls, I can't sleep and as the pain has now eased thought I'd catch up on everyone's news :)

Wish that just sounds ouchy! Hope you're feeling better today :hugs:
Well done Munch!! Hope your BP sorts itself Nic. Good luck for your assessment in the morning, let us know how it goes.
Lou glad your friends baby is doing well, and such a good weight!

AFM I think I've decided I'm going to opt for C section. I have never liked the idea of ECV and after carefully weighing up all the options we have decided it's not the way forward for us. I am surprisingly ok with the turn of events. I would rather the risk and pain were all mine as opposed to his so this seems like the best option out of a bad bunch.

:hi: to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

I'm glad things are okay and your pain is going down kimmy :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Can't sleep either. I'd do the same I think Kimmy. At least a planned section is much calmer all round. Glad you're feeling better. 

Lou hope your friend's LO is ok, sounds like a real strong one!

Hubby is crapping himself and getting an early morning flight, poor sod. Just wait til I get to MW and my BP is back to normal haha! In all honesty I don't think it will be as I've been having a few nosebleeds this week and my finger joints are more painful than ever tonight. Would like to go in for assessment anyway now we've had a scare. Taking nooooo chances. 

Hungry. Is 0421an appropriate time for a biscuit?


----------



## wish2bmama

Wow, it's no sleeping night! I too am wide awake. 

I agree with Tulip, I would do the c-section too. My view is 'get him out, get him healthy.'

Aw! Bless your DH Tulip!! I think 0421 is a perfect time for a biscuit! I wanted a glass of milk, but saddly, I am out :( A nice huge glass of lemon water will have to do :)


----------



## Tulip

LOL I saw your plea for milk on Facebook! Hope the lemon water will suffice! I have just glugged a big mug of milk and now have a cup of tea cooling beside me :)


----------



## wish2bmama

LOL. Oo tea! Do you have milk or honey in yours? I like a good Chamomile tea with a tad of honey. Mmm


----------



## Tulip

Milk, defo. It's Proper English Tea, just doesn't work with anything else :D


----------



## wish2bmama

Yum, sounds very good. :)


----------



## TripleB

Good choice Kimmy, will they do it at 38/39 weeks? You're right to be ok with it, that's the strength of a PAL Mummy, the important thing is having your little one in your arms :hugs:.

Good luck today Nic, sorry about the nosebleeds but sounds like you're mentally prepared and hubby's on his way back.

Hope you get some milk wish, I can do nothing without milky tea in the morning!

Thanks for the good wishes for my friends baby. He's out of the incubator already and should be home in a few weeks, tough cookies these babies!

So glad it's Friday, trying to get my head around the amount of baby stuff we've set ourselves to do this weekend!

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies 

hope this morning finds you well 


https://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n67/ZEB_05/Week%20Days/SpongebobFriday.jpg

:hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: Jo, hope you and nudger had a good night :)

Thanks for the well wishes girls. Just got to get Monday out of the way now (seeing the consultant to "discuss" my options even though the midwife said to make a decision over the weekend and stick to it - do you think she was warning me that the consultant may try to sway my decision??) God, what a strange, worrying time! And whilst I am fine with my decision I am totally cacking it at the thought of a C section! That's only natural though right?

All this talk of milk and tea is making me hungry (more of a coffee girl myself though). My back is much better this morning, just feeling a bit off it. Am under strict instructions from hubby to take to the settee with the duvet and do nothing!

Great news about your friend's baby Lou, tough little cookie! Good luck for your weekend of baby jobs :flower:
Nic, glad your hubby is on his way back xx


----------



## MissyMojo

we didnt do too badly kimmy, fed 9pm, 12, 2, 4, 6, 9:30am - 

enjoy your duvet day :D


----------



## Tulip

I do like a baby that feeds on the hour, Jo! xx


----------



## MadamRose

hope things are ok nic and im sure hubby will get ack

kimmy im glad you have made the right decision for ypu i agree with everyone else its most important to have bus here safely and yes your right to be nervous. ive seen people booked in for c-section go for a scan before c-sec to recheck position of bubs and have moved head down.
enjoy ypur duvet day

i agree got to have a milky cup of tea in the morning and tbh if your me all through the day. but i only have to have milky tea as well dont like strong stuff. already had one this morning time for another :haha:

glad hes being good jo


----------



## hb1

Hey Kimmy - I've heard that there's lots of positions you can do to help LO move round - as well as doing relaxations etc etc.....


----------



## TripleB

I've heard that too h - and reflexology may help. I think its really important to be happy with your decision though Kimmy. My friend's baby was breech and she was really unhappy about the c-section option. Went for the ECV, tried every position under the sun and really made herself stressed about it. She is still beating herself up about it 6 months later and that's no good for the baby. Although major surgery, a planned c-section is a well-managed and controlled procedure. You'll get the right care and be back on your feet in no time (usually much quicker than they advise). xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Lou. That's why I'm just trying to be content in my decision. I don't want anything to spoil the arrival of our much wanted baby. I console myself with the thought that however he gets here as long as he is safe I am happy. I'm asking loads of people who have had c sections about their experiences so I can be fully prepared. I'm guessing the pain and recovery will be similar to the ectopic surgery I had last year, only on a bigger scale as obviously the wound will be larger. I managed it last year and I didn't have a baby to look forward to at the end of all that pain.

Not sure if Nic has updated this thread but just seen on FB that her BP is 140/82 so she's gone in for assessment. Good luck Nic!


----------



## Tulip

Baby fine on CTG but protein found :dohh: So not allowed home til bloods are back. Cue 2 hours dossing around the hospital!


----------



## KimmyB

Bloody hell Nic, hope bloods are ok. Get that knitting done! :haha:


----------



## Tulip

I am in the cafe with tea and flapjack. Yawn.


----------



## TripleB

What will the bloods tell you Nic? You know your BP would only be a little raised for me but I guess yours is usually much lower so they see it as a shift? Hanging around the hospital is getting to be pretty standard practice for us ladies! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Mine is usually 100/60 or 110/60, so yeah 140/82 is a pretty substantial shift. Andrea had to talk them into taking me in for an MOT, she has one of her 'feelings' which last week turned out to be accurate with another patient, so they trust her. It's the BP plus fat feet, hands and face.

Yeah the BP doesnt meet the NICE threshold for high BP, but the rise is worthy of monitoring. Not sure what the 'PIH bloods' are looking for but there were 4 vials. They also made me do another urine sample after the dipstick showed P++ and they've sent that off somewhere.


----------



## TripleB

Sounds like you've got an on-the-ball MW there Nic. Its definately the shift from your usual BP that's important - plus the swelling and protein of course. I'm testing mine every other day and have to go in if I get a 1+. Poor you with the 4 vials - that will make your BP plummet, there'll be nothing left! xxx


----------



## hb1

Def don't stress Kimmy - it's good you have made the right decision for you - you should be able to relax now that you've made it too...

Hoping all your tests come back good Nic :flower: 

hx


----------



## Tulip

Sent home! Midwife coming round Sunday to check BP and urine. Aaaaaaand....relax!


----------



## TripleB

Good stuff Nic (as long as Munch doesn't have other ideas!) xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Great stuff! Bet you're glad to be home, hanging around hospitals is rubbish. Glad they are keeping a close eye on you though x


----------



## hb1

Good news Nic :)


----------



## wish2bmama

good news! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

thats fab news nic :)

:hugs: to all my girls xxx :flower:


----------



## wish2bmama

Warning, my frirst rant is comming!

How would you ladies feel if someone in your family told you, "hey, don't forget to bring a car seat when you visit.." :shock:

I was shocked!! Am I REALLY that much of an idiot that I wouldn't bring a car seat when I travel with an infant?! OMG! That's like telling me not to forget my boob so I can breastfeed.


----------



## TripleB

Ignore them hun, comments like that usually reflect someones own shortcomings rather than the person they're aimed at. You'll prove them all wrong when the time cones anyway!

I've gone to bed with a full tummy, it's my new strategy to see if an evening snack will give me lower morning blood sugar. If nothing else, I'm learning a lot about bodily functions!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

wish2bmama said:


> How would you ladies feel if someone in your family told you, "hey, don't forget to bring a car seat when you visit.." :shock:

i'd reply with "nah, your ass won't fit in there"


----------



## tinybutterfly

and OMG i have terrible gas, makes me want to vomit, it's that bad....eh yeah...TMI


----------



## hb1

:haha: tb :)

:hugs: Wish :)

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

tinybutterfly said:


> wish2bmama said:
> 
> 
> How would you ladies feel if someone in your family told you, "hey, don't forget to bring a car seat when you visit.." :shock:
> 
> i'd reply with "nah, your ass won't fit in there"Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## wish2bmama

Evening ladies! 

I am currently enjoying a big glass of milk! YES!!!


----------



## hb1

at long last!!

I didn't sleep well and am being picked up in 2 hours by my sis, bil & 14 mth nephew - going to rugby to see my gran - just hoping my nephew is up for naps in the back seat as I definately am!!

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning girls x

i think baby blues are coming in now :(


----------



## Tulip

I'm convinced it's just sleep deprivation babes - it is a form of torture after all - but if you really think it's the blues let your MW know asap so she can support you. There are supposed to be excellent mechanisms in place to help you these days xxx


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Jo - it's been such a hard road for you it's no wonder - def speak to your MW 

muchios :hugs:

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry about the stupid comment Wish, I'd take TB's response and use that :haha:
Sorry you slept rubbish hb, hope you have fun today!
Jo sorry you're feeling down, like Nic said, speak to your midwife/health visitor. they are there to help :hugs:

AFM I'm feeling much better today :D Hoping the back pain stays away and am on the countdown for mondays appt!


----------



## TripleB

Morning ladies. I've half cleared the nursery (DH is down at the charity shop as I write) and hoping to get at least some painting done before the rugby starts and I lose him for the rest of the day.

Hope you get a nap in the car h, I had to go to the loo in the night for the first time last night and woke up with cramp in my leg - maybe I spoke too soon on the great sleeping!

Go easy on yourself Jo, you've done an amazing thing and there will always be a moment when reality hits - esp if you're sleep-deprived :hugs:.

Stood on the scales this morning and I've lost half a stone since starting my GD diet - I'm not sure if this is good or bad news!

Happy Saturday all.

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

spoke to my mw this morning - and she said days 5-8 are the hardest as bf-ing hits its peak as milk comes in and mums (and dads) become overtired - but maddox is doing really well, any weight he may of lost in the 1st few days has already been gained bk as hes still/back up to 2.92/6lb7 and hes soo contented during the day, its just the night feeeds we need to crack


----------



## hb1

Jo - sounds like Maddox is doing fab - and his night feeds will start to ease down in time - you're doing fab!! Hope you're feeling ok - maybe do some pampering on yourself - get oh to cook your fave foods, get looking out for some clothes for you once your body is conforming again - maybe a special xmas dress, get your hair done - even if you've had it done relatively recently :) get a manicure or a massage - just little bits to lift your spirits :flower:

Wow Lou - half a stone!!!! Hope your night isn't heralding things to come for you - you've been doing so well to be sleeping like you have!

Kimmy - good luck for tomorrow's appt :)

My nephew didn't want to nap - we spent a long time singing songs for him and trying to keep him entertained - he was particularly cute tho so I forgive him - was shattered tho!

off to get some tiles today in anticipation of getting the floor sorted next week. Will also have to motivate myself in to "sorting out" mode :(


hx


----------



## MissyMojo

yesterday afternoon i was a teary mess - maddox got so agitated and frustrated wanting a feed and no matter how we tried we couldnt get the latch right, so i got out the breast pump and expressed a feed for daddy to give him, while i had a bit of a cry n a cuppa, then had 2 nice easy feeds in the evening and i expressed some just before going to bed for his 2am feed - the hardest one i find, so he guzzled nearly 2oz and then still wanted more! but as he wasn no longer ravenous it wasnt too bad

have introduced a dummy for nighttime too, as he seems to need comfort feeds and cuddles and im too exhausted, he slept with dummy from 3am til 6:30! felt amazing, i woke before he did, he had a feed, and i cuddles up with him across my chest to wind him and dozed off n on til 9!!! 

he had a feed at 10, and fell asleep on the soft squihy cushion we use as a prop and is still sleeping, its 11:30, he needs a bum change and his vest changing but it can wait, for now i'm gazing at my lil man and lovn it 

david made me breakfast this morning :) fried eggs and toast and a pint of milk - scrummy, 

going to larnaca tomoro with the little man, want to buy him some blue bits, and i want some clothes, as it seems i have nothing that fits, thats right for the climate anyhow!!


----------



## Tulip

So glad you're feeling better babes! Well done!

I am sitting patiently waiting for MW... come oooon Andrea, I want to know the damage! Think I will be demanding very regular monitoring if still high.

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## KimmyB

Let us know how it goes Nic. Well done Jo :) xx


----------



## KimmyB

Just had a complete blonde moment :dohh: After my Christmas present wrapping marathon I thought I'd treat myself to a cuppa and a Twirl. So I'm sat here watching the tele with my mug resting on top of my bump (I do this ALL the time) and the mug starts getting nudged by little man. It's at this point that I realise I've put my hot mug of coffee on my baby's head :dohh: What a fool!


----------



## Tulip

Oops! Poor sod!

Well.... midwife has just left :wacko:
Bear in mind the following:
Thurs - she felt him, cephalic, 3/5 engaged.
Friday - another community midwife (my fave) said the same. Midwife at Day Assessment also said the same.
Saturday evening - cousin's wife said exactly the same too.

Today? Andrea can't find the head! And says he has a fat arse.
So he's either flipped breech in the last 16 hours or he's fully engaged. She's gone to break into the antenatal unit and drop off a request for a presentation scan this week :dohh:

BP has stabilised, about the same as it was on Friday.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaargh! And no, I won't be having an ECV either.

Kimmy, I meant to say to you that she highly recommends moxibustion for turning breech babies, see if you can find a practitioner in your area.


----------



## KimmyB

Bloody hell Nic, bet you weren't expecting that :wacko: Lets hope his head has disappeared into your pelvis. What is it with all these naughty babies at the moment?! *Goes off to research moxibustion*


----------



## blondee

Hi ladies!

How are you all? You have written like a 100 messages since i was last on so am woefully behind. Am still on the goooood painkillers so am a bit drowsy and i think the milk is really beginning to kick in so am an emotional wreck. 

Breast feeding is going welll on the whole, he still takes a while to settle in to it (anything from 2 mins to 20!) but then feeds really well. He is a little sleeper - which is heaven! He tends to sleep an average of just over 4hrs at a go, so sleep deprivation isn't really an issue - yet. 

Got let out on friday morning and was feeling soooo much better being home, but think i must have over done it now as this morning i seem to have taken a step back and it is taking me a good few mins to climb out of bed again, which is poop when you can see your baby is getting ready for a feed and you are trying to sneak to the loo before the crying starts! hehehe

I can't stop staring at him. He is just adorable and i cannot believe we made him! Or that it was those little toes jabbing my ribs for weeks. Motherhood is an emotional trip!

Oh - my best tip so far - 'latch assist'. I have never had flat nipples in my life and still don't, but i saw this on sale when Blooming Marvellous was closing down and thought i'd get it for £4! Since my boobies are bigger than footballs and it takes Alex (oh yes, we have a name!) a while to settle i have found the more proud my nips are the quicker and therefore less painful it is. If you are planning on breastfeeding pls get one, if you never open the box then i'll owe you the money, but it might just save you when you are at the brink... 

Right, i'd best find a piccy from the web cam.....

Love to all. X
 



Attached Files:







Picture 8.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TripleB

Gorgeous boy blondee! Sounds like you're both doing great!

Nic you're having a dramatic week! I reckon he's dropped and ready to go. Glad the BP has stabilized.

Operation nursery has not been a great success. We've got rid of a lot of junk but have only managed to paint the ceiling and the house looks like a bombs hit it! What with going to the fireworks, DH having a 10k run this morning, pub lunch and the supermarket I don't know where the weekend has gone! Going to have another crack at it now but have our first NCT class tonight too.

One good thing about all the running around this weekend is exercise = awesome blood sugars - even had a roast dinner for lunch and still within target - go me!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Tell me about it. I'm scared of going into labour now in case he IS arse-first. Feeling a bit sorry for myself, frankly.

You just be careful not to overdo it, please.

Mich, Alex is gorgeous, I'm so glad you're both well. Will sort a new ticker as soon as my head is a bit clearer xxx


----------



## KimmyB

I can understand your fear about going into labour if he is butt first (I had 4 braxton hicks 10 mins apart last night and was bricking it). Lets just hope it's his head that's nice and engaged. I know people mean well when they say "Even if you do start in labour it's fine - you'll just have a section" Yes - BUT it'll be an emergency one :dohh: Last thing we want. So stay put Munch until mummy has had her scan please. Any idea what day it'll be?
What a little cutie Mich, well done you!
Lou sorry you've not got far with the nursery, you'll get there so please don't do too much at once!


----------



## MissyMojo

do we have a pal mummies thread yet?? - i'm so spacey i cant even think where to look for it, 

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## hb1

Jo - glad you're feeling a little better :)

Blondee - beautiful pic - he's georgeous!!

Hearing you on the "sorting" front - obviously was at my gran's yesterday and then today we got out and got the tiles so one good move but was exhausted so had a nap which ended up being 3 hours!!! and there went the afternoon!!

Nic - fingers crossed that the scan show's munch is still head down :flower:

AFM - oh has cleaned the bathroom and is running me a bath - he's fab!! I need to soak my aching hips!!

hx


----------



## blondee

MissyMojo said:


> do we have a pal mummies thread yet?? - i'm so spacey i cant even think where to look for it,
> 
> :hugs: to you all.

I second this post 100%!! Am totally spacey :dohh: and would love a pal mummies thread - but i doubt i would be able to contribute much until i am off these wonderful pain meds :wacko:

Thanks for all your kind messages, ladies.

Lots of love,

Mich XXX


----------



## Tulip

No idea when it will be, she's broken in and dropped off the request form today, so I'll await a call. I'm annoyed because it means I can't continue to try and tempt him out. And Kevs SIL had their baby today so I'm getting more impatient. Meh.


----------



## wish2bmama

Blondee, I love the pic! He is adorable!!

Glad things are getting better Jo!

Hb, what a great hubby you have! Enjoy your bath!

Oh crap Nic, I hope his head is down! Maybe they can get you in for your scan really soon?

I am cooking some Irish porridge for a snack. Mmmm. :)

xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw, :hugs: Nic. xx


----------



## Tulip

Oh I am a grumpy bitch aren't I?! Maybe it means I'll go into labour soon LOL


----------



## wish2bmama

LOL


----------



## hb1

Little bit worried Ollie has been very quiet today - will be getting the doppler out - before bed. But then I was busy this morning and napped a lot in the afternoon so hopefully I just missed it - def not felt much since I woke up :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Mich! He's gorgeous! Thank you for letting me know the pic was in here! He's really a beautiful little boy! Congrats again!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

H did Ollie wake up and give you a good beating? :hugs:

I had a terrible night - hip pain and backache, quiet baby - just the occasional flick here and there. Will get him a cuppa to wake him up proper I think.


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies x x


----------



## Tulip

Morning gorgeous! Lovely new siggy, well done to Linds :) Can't wait to get one of my own. How was your night? xx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: ladies, how are we? Hope you and little Maddox had a good night Jo :hugs:
I'm with you on the back ache Nic, I had those awful spasms in my lower back again (the same ones that sent me to hospital on thurs) lying on either side just made me cry. Then to top it off I started with a migraine at 1am. So I sneaked downstairs and sat in the chair surrounded by pillows - DH woke up in a panic when I wasn't in bed and came downstairs and slept on the settee at the side of me, bless him. So all in all I am feeling shit this morning - wanted to be on top form for consultant appt too :nope: Has Munch woken up yet? :hi: to everyone else. And sorry for being all me, me, me this morning (I'm feeling sorry for myself) Also, daren't update my FB status saying how crap I feel after a restless night coz I can just imagine the comments "Wait til baby is here, you'll never sleep again, muhahahahaha!!" But atleast I'll be awake for a bloody good reason, taking care of my baby you f*ckwits! Ok, and breathe :blush:


----------



## Tulip

^^ PMSL I concur with every word! Yeah he's woken up and stuck his head/arse/whatever in the air. Mummy has been researching "ECV at 39 weeks" and realised that breech ELCS are usually done at 39 weeks, ECV being all but hopeless by that point anyway. Let's hope we get this scan soon - as in Tomorrow!

Good luck with the consultant hon, stand your ground and get your date. And then come home and have a nap. 

Love to all, sorry for being Me Me Me too! xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Morning ladies! I love that Kimmy, "taking care of my baby your f*ckwits!" :) I want to say the same!

Man.. these preggo hormones are something mean to me I tell you! Ugh. DH and I just got to talk.. and most of it was about our snow babies. I want to start up again when this baby is 1.5 years old. But I was just informed that DH doesn't more kids!! OMG! It just crushed me and put salt in the wound over baby b. We have 5 snow babies, and I am darn sure I'll go to the death for them. So.. I hope DH realizes that.

I just don't like not being on the same page as my husband. I know he is scared of this repeating... but dang.


----------



## wish2bmama

Hehe, I think we all are me, me, me today :thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Good luck today Kimmy :hugs:. Hope you get a date for you scan quick Nic.

We had NCT last night which was good, DH really learnt some things and the other couples were all really nice (and all due within a week of each other). I felt a bit sorry for myself after as the teacher made a bit of a thing about how you shouldn't accept induction just because its hospital policy and how much better it is to just wait for labour to start naturally. Bummed me out a little that I might not get that opportunity as I won't be allowed over 40-weeks because of the GD. Silly I know, I dish out the advice on here about it all being about the baby at the end of the day and then get myself in a state when someone talks about the ideal birth. 

On a more cheerful note, I've gone a whole week with every blood sugar reading within my target!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: Wish :hugs: Ten times as hard to have these conversations when you're apart, too xx

Nice work on the sugars Louise! Glad you had a good time at NCT. You've said it yourself before though - the perfect birth is one that ends in a healthy mummy and healthy baby, no matter how or when. :kiss:


----------



## wish2bmama

Nice blood sugars Triple! I agree that the perfect ends with a healthy baby. That sounds wonderful :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Hope everyone is doing well, 
sorry to hear you felt a bit down, but im glad your feeling better

Hope the scan date comes throught soon nic, and hope baby is fully enganged and not breech little monkey.

Congrats on your baby blondee 

Sorry ive not been on too much ive been feeling quite down and not felt like coming on. And to make it all better my left brest has still been hurting when ive been feeding and the feeding advisor at the brestfeeding support group i go to thinks ive got thrush, which has made me feel even more down :cry:


----------



## Tulip

Sorry your still a bit down Phillippa, it seems to have hit both you and Jo :hugs: Have they given you something for the thrush? You're doing so well with Chloe you know xxxx

Just had a call from hospital, sounds like antenatal is full because I'm being scanned in Triage tomorrow 'about ten-ish, bring a book'. Glad they're not hanging about, I could go into labour any second :wacko: Must write a list of things to ask/say. 1. Where is the cord? 2. He's breech? No I'm not having an ECV. 3. Right, when is my Section?


----------



## MadamRose

Hopefully you wont need a section either hun hopefully he will be the right way around. 
No she isnt allowed to perscripe stuff shes told me to get and appointment with the doctor about it all. 
Ive written more in my jornal, but gonna mention to the doc how i am feeling too as its made me feel even worse and i feel like the worse mum even because of this, and even the feeding person said its only a tiny thing thats easily sorted but i feel awful


----------



## Tulip

Then I shall reply in your journal :kiss:


----------



## hb1

Thank god Ollie perked up later on - phew!!!

:hugs: wish - he might change his mind once lovebug's here - you're def best having a face to face conversation once he's back.

Well done on blood sugars Lou. Try not to worry too much about the birth - you don't know what might happen - it your blood sugars are as good as they have been they might let you go naturally :flower: and the main thing is a healthy baby whatever happens :)

Good luck at the scan Nic - fxd he's still head down 

:hugs: kimmy - hope the consultant goes well

:hugs: Phillipa - hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## wish2bmama

:hugs: Phillipa! 

Hope your apt goes well today Kimmy!

you guys are right, a face to face will be much better to talk about the snow babies. Thanks ladies :kiss:
xx


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, well the appt with consultant went well. I explained why I didn't want the ECV and she explained the pros and cons of C section (which I knew anyway) I told her I was sure of my decision and she booked me in for C section. Baby's launch date is 23rd november! They tried to get me in 5 days earlier but it was fully booked. I am so relieved. Had to have a couple of hours at the hospital though as BP was 179/103 and I had 1+ protein in my urine. It came down though so they sent me home. Now I'm home its stinging when I pee so just off down to doctors to take in another sample (this mornings had blood in it aswell) Will catch up on everyones news when I get back x


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay Kimmy!!! :dance: that's great! Sorry your wee stings :(. Hope the doc can help! xx


So I have a random question for everyone. Does anyone notice their baby goes silent when you shower? My little man just goes to sleep or something when I shower, like every time! Wondering if it was just me :shrug:


----------



## Tulip

Yeah Munch sleeps through showers, but wriggles in a bath (but that's prob because I'm laying on my back which makes him wriggle anyway). 

Eeeks Kim, we have a date! Nice work xx

Glad Ollie perked up, H! xx


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: wish, maybe DH will feel differently once little one is 1 and a half? I hope you get to sort it out when you're face to face again.
Lou glad the NCT class went well. And try not to feel bad about what the teacher said, yours is special circumstances - it's not like you'd ever be induced just to fit in with your social schedule or something silly like that. You're right, the main thing is a safe delivery of a healthy baby :hugs: And well done you on the sugars and the weight loss :wohoo:
Sorry you're feeling down Philippa, it seems like such a common thing :hugs:
Glad you've got a scan time through Nic (even though it's a bit vague :wacko:) Good luck for it x


----------



## TripleB

Good news on the date Kimmy - what's with you and Nic and BP at the moment though?!

I feel like a tank today - I suddenly am finding it more difficult to heave myself around!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

I know, crazy BP. I must admit I don't know much about BP :blush: so when the midwife said "That's a bit high isn't it?" I said "Is it?" :haha:

Yey for feeling like a tank :haha:


----------



## Tulip

Well mine said on Thursday "That's fine", so I asked what it was and when she told me I said "Errrr that's very high for me...." which made her flick back to the previous page :dohh:


----------



## KimmyB

^^ Holy crap, good job you were on the ball then! Maybe I should look into this BP stuff...


----------



## Tulip

Well my baseline is so low that very-high for me isnt classed as High by NICE...


----------



## hb1

I hate NICE - bunch of W*****s!!!

Just had a fab nap :) It's great being off work - I get to add some extra sleepy time to my pitiful sleep during the night!

hx


----------



## Tulip

Well said H!! 'Guidelines' are treated as gospel, it's all too easy to put people in danger that way. Andrea had to almost beg DAU to see me on Friday because I didn't meet the threshold.


----------



## hb1

They also don't consider how their decisions impact individuals - people are dying or in unecessary pain because of their guidelines grrrrrrrrr


----------



## TripleB

Haha h, I tend to agree! NICE seem to have stopped healthcare professionals from thinking for themselves. Last week the obstetrician told me it was not up to me to decide if my BP was high, patronizing cow - I wanted to say it's not up to NICE that's for sure!

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh wow, perhaps I should look at my BP now. Hrm.

What a jerk that doc was triple.

Glad you had a nap H!

xx


----------



## Louise-H'08

Hello all, my beautiful daughter has arrived!

Little Erin Amanda Harris arrived on the 6th November @ 4:05pm, weighing 7lb 9oz and shes just amazing !!!


----------



## TripleB

Congrats Louise - lovely name! xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Wow! congrats Louise! Beautiful name :) x


----------



## hb1

Congratulations Louise :wohoo: Hope you're enjoying motherhood :)

it is amazing how wonderful a nap is when you're sleep deprived - I can't get naps in when I'm at work so really appreciating them on my week off :)

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Louise :happydance:

Enjoy the naps hb, I love an afternoon nap :D


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats on erin louise :)

silly nice guidelines suck xxx 

:hugs: to you all x x


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Louise! xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Guess what girls?!!!

..... 3rd TRIMESTER for Lovebug!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: I made it! Now we are all in 3rd tri! :dance:


----------



## KimmyB

:wohoo: 3rd tri Wish, that is brilliant!!


----------



## Tulip

:yipee: Fantastic, welcome K! xxx

I really need to update the front page but am sooooooooooooooo sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy. Definitely tomorrow.

Munch is head down, waaaaaay down, I'm cooking with chillis tonight! xxx


----------



## TripleB

Excellent news Nic! Do you mind if I start a sweepstake? I'm going for Thursday 11th - come on Munch!

Fab news wish! So we must be all 3rd tri or mummies now right?

Baby movements have been a little reduced today - I'm thinking he/she is running out of room in there!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Be my guest :)

No fewer movements, please missy. Just different - more stretches, fewer kicks. If fewer movements, keep an eye on it xx


----------



## KimmyB

Ooo ooo can I go for...erm...Saturday 13th please :D
OK, Nic another way to try and get Munch out...Go on youtube and search for Bonnie Tyler, Total Eclipse of The Heart literal version. Not sure if we'll have the same sense of humour but when my friend showed it me earlier on in the pregnancy I nearly laughed the poor little fella out :haha: Literally almost did a bit of wee...Worth a go :D


----------



## TripleB

Tulip said:


> Be my guest :)
> 
> No fewer movements, please missy. Just different - more stretches, fewer kicks. If fewer movements, keep an eye on it xx

I suppose that's right, maybe they just seem fewer - will keep an eye on it though.

xxx


----------



## Tulip

*toddles off to you-choob*


----------



## wish2bmama

I think I will call Monday. :)


----------



## Tulip

"Mullet with headlights" :rofl:


----------



## hb1

I reckon Tuesday :) good news Nic!!

Def keep an eye Lou - I was worried the other day - have been kick counting so was def a change in his routine but he's back on track now. If you keep an eye and still no improvement no harm in popping in to be checked out :)

AFM - the man didn't come round to start out kitchen today - humph - but the towel rail arrived today and the shed is coming tomorrow - they better start our floor tomorrow or there'll be a hormonal woman on the rampage - we have this week off and there are things we are at a standstill on till the floor and bathroom is sorted - humph humph - goddam tradesfolk!!! it's like trying to herd cats - you wouldn't think they being paid for this!! and handsomley might I add!! huuuuuumph! and it's taken forever to get to this point aaaaarrrrggghhh 

hx


----------



## Tulip

Looks like Kirstie (wantabean) will have Cameron in her arms soon - been to the docs after a day of the squits and he thinks it's labour clearout and can feel some contractions! :wohoo: and *jealous* LOL


----------



## wish2bmama

Grrr, I hope they get started on your floor Hb! "like trying to herd cats" :haha: that's awesome and also true :)

Yay wantabean!!

Another funny comment from my niece:
"Oh no Sabrina, you are breaking up"
"No, I'm not."

:rofl: She was on her mothers cell phone. She is just sooo cute! When she was little little, she would call me Auntie Pim until she could say "kim."


----------



## MissyMojo

yay wish :D :wohoo:

HB1 - fuckwit tradesppl :( :hug:

Triple - hope all is well with ur bean and the get the party going again

Nic - im saying tuesday 9th it'll all start for u with Munch being born on wed 10 in the early hours

good luck to kirstie :D


what should we call PAL mummies thread ? and where should we put it?

AFM - Maddox is getting a tiny small pattern to feeds - 3hrs at least during the day, 2hrs at night, and he has a poorly eye :( nasty sticky gunk, so im cleaning it with cooled boiled water and treating it with breast milk as eye drops! who'd have thought it eh? breast milk is great for clearing up stiky eyes in babies says my mw :D


----------



## Tulip

Starting tonight Jo?! I shall do my best LOL.

Kisses to Maddox. I hear that tear ducts open this early anyway so he can't wash away the gunk himself bless him.


----------



## KimmyB

Tulip said:


> "Mullet with headlights" :rofl:

"What the effing crap, that angel guy just felt me uuuuup!" :rofl: Never fails to make my sides ache!


----------



## KimmyB

Wish "Auntie Pim" is sooo cute :haha:
Hb hope the f*ckwits get themselves sorted asap!!
Jo that is crazy about the breast milk eye drops - makes sense though when you think about it!
:wohoo: Wantabean! Now now Nic, you know your turn is next :haha: Esp if you start tonight!!


----------



## hb1

Yey Kirstie!!!! 

:hugs: to Maddox

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

i was thinking more like next tues nic huni - sorry x x x


----------



## Tulip

Heehee I'm surprised you know what day it is today, so wouldn't worry about the weeks! :kiss:

Feels like my waters are bulging tonight, every time he wriggles I think he's going to pop them :shock:


----------



## hb1

After all that worry about lack of movement - Ollie has gone crazy tonight - also including a bout of hiccups :cloud9: OH has really enjoyed feeling his kicks and wiggles :)

Nic - fxd that he makes an entrance - maybe he heard the news about Kirstie and is making an effort to beat her!!!

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Morning girls, quiet on here today :shrug:

Glad Ollie went crazy hb!

I'm having a day in the house today, I am fed up of shooting from one place to the next - I always seem to be in the bloody car so I'm having a day off! Going to catch up on the housework and do my ironing (which is a monstrous pile atm :nope:) Have a nice day girls x


----------



## TripleB

Ewww ironing Kimmy - mine is out of control!

Sorry to go on about this again but can I ask a question about movements from 31 weeks... I am still feeling them regularly but they are smaller jabs and nudges now rather than the big whacks I was getting. Is this what happened to you around the same time? I'm assuming that its the lack of room causing it but you know how we like to worry!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Hmmm....To be honest I can't really remember when LO's movements changed for me. Sorry this doesn't help I know. Maybe someone else can be more helpful? My suggestion would be to phone triage (do you have a number on the front of your notes?) and explain the change. They can then tell you if it's normal or if they want you in for monitoring. Don't be nervous to call, I've phoned them 3 or 4 times and been up for monitoring twice now and they are always really nice to me. They won't make you feel silly, they were always quick to reassure me that every concern should be checked x


----------



## TripleB

I think I'll probably do that Kimmy - its been a few days now so better to be safe than sorry I suppose. The number is at home though...xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Could you google it? I don't know if its the same over the rest of the country but my triage is just a midwife with a portable phone who is on shift at labour and delivery at my hospital! So you could just call L+D?x


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls! Lou, google the switchboard number for your hospital and ask them to put you through to Delivery Suite Triage or Maternity Triage, whatever gets the message across :flower: Have you not got your notes with you? Bad girl!

Have had some agonising shooting pains this morning, think Mr Munch is grinding his head against my cervix as he's always moving when it happens :shock: Proper takes your breath away. Have been keeping active tidying the bedroom but have to sit down now, my back is caning xx


----------



## KimmyB

Can only be a good sign that he's on the move Nic :thumbup:


----------



## hb1

Hope all is well Lou - would def be good to hear what they say is normal - Ollie's movements are more nudges and wiggles now - def different to a few weeks ago but they feel like positive movements (can't think of the word right now - you know what I mean tho - intentional movements?? .... ) and when he's moving round definite little pushes against my tum. No real "large whacks" now.

Nic - fxd this is things starting to move now!!!

AFM - my car has broken down ( think I have a real streak of bad luck going on ) and the man did turn up today - my floor is now a state as he's digging it up and joy of joys he's hit a water pipe aaaaarrrrgggghhhh!!!!!! I really can't catch a break can I!!!! it all feels a lot worse being tired too!! I'm trapped in our bedroom as the floor that was damaged is mouldy ( hadn't got a clue as it was under the tiles!! ) and the mould spores will be no good for me or Ollie - there's no TV up here and I was meant to go to my sister's for lunch and to sort through baby stuff from her little boy which would have been ideal to get out of the house with this going on but I can't now as my gaddam car is broken!! 

huuuuuuummmmmmph - OH and I have been driven to getting a chippy lunch today!! It was either that or a ton of booze and that's a no go for me!!

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Bloody hell hb, what a nightmare! I hope that's your bad luck over and done with in one fell swoop! :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Hopefully by the weekend it'll all be sorted and i'll have a lovely slate floor,and the bathroom tiles will be up and the heated towel rail will be in and the house will be back to normal - the shed will be up ( god I hope so ) and I'll have a lot more organised ( the shed being required for storage of all the stuff I need to organise )- please please please !!!! 

right now tho it all feels a bit hopeless ( and expensive!! )

hx


----------



## Tulip

H you poor thing. :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Oh no h, that sounds like a nightmare - keep away from those spores though. Guess its too noisy for a nap?

Come on Munch, you know you want to be born tomorrow!

Am I naughty not to have my notes on me? I always leave them at home when I come to work - will have to change that. There have been more movements now - still nudges and wiggles but definately there and regular. Will prob call the midwife this afternoon for piece of mind though.

xxx


----------



## Tulip

They say you should keep them with you always in 3rd Tri in case you're taken ill and are sparko. If I'm popping to the co-op I don't take them but any further and they come with me :)


----------



## KimmyB

I must admit I am naughty too and never take my notes anywhere apart from antenatal appts :blush: I know I should though!


----------



## hb1

My sis said I should've started taking my notes with me from 30 weeks - I thought it would be the case from 37 weeks.

Good to know LO is moving round Lou - it is so hard to know what's right and wrong - and then everyone is different so it's even hard to compare!!

I have had a bit of a nap - through some quite loud stuff to. They've finished for today now - the skip never came so there's a load of crap outside - but we have a long path and it's out of the way. The water pipe has been fixed so the water and heating are back on - the house is still in a dissary but the bulk of the floor is fixed and it's almost ready for tiling tomorrow - and they haven't had to rip out the kitchen which I heard being talked about at one point - oh has been fab - he's been my rock bless him!! 
Shed hasn't been delivered tho- will have to give them a bell....

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

:plane: flying visit with hugs :hug: been a crazy day and it still not over :yawn:


----------



## wish2bmama

Wow H! Sounds like you had a very crazy day! I'm glad they don't have to rip out your kitchen, and the water is fixed. Hope tomorrow is better and productive! 

Love to everyone!

xx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, it is soooo quiet on here lately! Maybe that's because I've got sooo much time on my hands and not much to fill it :haha: Happy 31 weeks to Hb and Louise :flower: And happy 39 weeks to Nic and Munch :flower:

I've got a day of cleaning ahead, boooooo! Already done the downstairs and our bedroom, just got to tackle the bathroom and do the ironing (that I meant to do yesterday :wacko:) Was up quite often in the night with a headache. It's eased off now but going to keep an eye as my feet are more swollen today, the left one is quite uncomfortable :( Took the dog for a walk yesterday and had to wear my wellies coz my fat feet wouldn't fit in my trainers :haha:

Have a nice day girls!


----------



## hb1

Crazy day 2 11th Novemebr 1000 hours

I am again stuck in the infernal prison they call "our bedroom", I can hear movement downstairs but only dread to think what is happening - I know a shed is being torn down. I have few supplies - luckily I secreted my laptop in here - just hope I can hold out until I am again free. In the meantime I will plot my revenge * laughs maniacally *

hx


----------



## KimmyB

hb1 said:


> Crazy day 2 11th Novemebr 1000 hours
> 
> I am again stuck in the infernal prison they call "our bedroom", I can hear movement downstairs but only dread to think what is happening - I know a shed is being torn down. I have few supplies - luckily I secreted my laptop in here - just hope I can hold out until I am again free. In the meantime I will plot my revenge * laughs maniacally *
> 
> hx

:rofl:


----------



## TripleB

Not a great way to spend your week off eh h?! Happy 31 weeks to you - and thanks Kimmy!

Bit of a wobble on my blood sugar reading this morning. Trying not to panic but preparing myself that they might recommend insulin at my next appointment on Monday.

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Hoping it's just a one off Louise and that you won't need the insulin :hugs: (sorry, I'm a bit clueless when it comes to GD :wacko:) x


----------



## hb1

def don't panic Lou - you've been doing so well - just think back to what you've eaten / not eaten the last 24 hours.

I would think they would try metformin before insulin - but not after just a one off - it's still early days and you are still learning about balancing your diet. 

hx


----------



## hb1

If it wasn't for my car being broken I would be out having lunch with friends this afternoon :(


----------



## Tulip

Poor Prisoner H :haha: bless you. 

Lou, agreed, don't panic. Could it be something else you need to identify and cut out?

Love to all - im having a grumpy day xxxx


----------



## TripleB

It's strange as I've had the same breakfast (porridge) all week with no problem and yet today my reading was 8.4 (should be 7.7 max). I have my next appointment on Monday so hoping that one odd one won't mean any sudden decision to put me on insulin (because I don't want to inject but also insulin-controlled = induction at 38/39 weeks). 

I guess I shouldn't be saying that today - 39 weeks is long enough right Nic? Come on Munch, don't let me down, you are supposed to be born TODAY!

Was it my imagination Nic or were you planning a homebirth?

xxx


----------



## TripleB

hb1 said:


> def don't panic Lou - you've been doing so well - just think back to what you've eaten / not eaten the last 24 hours.
> 
> I would think they would try metformin before insulin - but not after just a one off - it's still early days and you are still learning about balancing your diet.
> 
> hx

I don't think my hospital offer Metformin (at least it hasn't been mentioned or included on any of the literature I was given). I have read that it takes a few weeks to start working so maybe that's why they don't think its suitable for GD ladies after 28 weeks? We'll see on Monday I suppose. I think if its insulin then probably a nighttime shot is what I'm looking at - all my lunchtime and evening readings are fine. 

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Sorry girls, he's not shifting. I think Hubbys now decided we're going overdue, he keeps offering to bring me stuff home to keep me occupied! Ive got plenty to do - make Xmas pressies, housework, play computer games - I just can't get comfy. 

Yeah I was planning a homebirth but my 'somethings going to go wrong!' paranoia got the better of me. I feel much calmer now knowing there's a crash team along the corridor xx


----------



## hb1

good point re the met - we only have 9 weeks left. 

What did you eat last night?

Nic - you're not overdue till you're overdue - you have 7 days and there are inklings of "things happening" so don't give up hope!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

I had chicken in a creamy sauce with brown rice and veg. I checked the label for sugars and it was low but that is the first processed/convenience food I've eaten since starting the diet so I'm thinking I just steer well clear of anything like that and cook food from scratch only. I don't mind that generally its just difficult when one little attempt at cutting corners makes the reading go high (trying to get the nursery finished in the evenings!).

I did a little reading on Metformin and while it is NICE recommended (good or bad thing - not sure!) its not yet licenced for use in GD. Maybe thats why my hospital haven't mentioned it. It does seem as thought it might be right thing for me though as its only the fasting reading I am having more difficulty controlling and the Metformin would regulate things overnight. I will be asking about it on Monday if they suggest insulin (although still hoping I'm ok to continue with diet-only). 

I have been scaring myself about glucose drips and no chance of an active labour - I just want this baby now!

Speaking of which, I am prepared to move my Munch prediction Nic - I'm going for a due-date baby. 

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

:hugs: triple. I hope they let you stay on the diet and not the in insulin. 

Sorry about your car Hb :hugs:

Sorry you are so uncomfy Nic! Come on Munch!! Let's get going!!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Hope you're OK Nic, you're entitled to your grumpy days :flower: I've got a bad ache on right hand side bump, wondering if I've overdone it with the cleaning :shrug: It's sort of like a stitch/pulled muscle feeling that I had last week. I'm guessing my little man isn't so little anymore and that's what's causing the pain. I'm just making a pie for tea, proper winter food!


----------



## Tulip

Greetings from Triage!
I scraped and bruised El Bump right where he keeps his thigh this morning. Was very good and didn't worry, knowing he's beneath skin, muscle, sac etc. Then this afternoon he was v quiet, lemonade didn't do the trick so in I come. The triage MW tonight is Kelly who looked after us on assessment on Friday. As soon as he heard her voice he went crazy! He loves her! She keeps stroking him, hope she's on duty when he decides to come out. 

I got her to check my BP while we're here it's 140/80 so about the same as last week. Will see if I can get her to cop a feel of his head when we're off the CTG ;)


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Nic - glad he's ok - it's funny how they react to some people!!

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Glad Munch is ok Nic x


----------



## wish2bmama

Glad Munch is okay! That's really cute he responded to her voice like that. xx


----------



## Tulip

It was so cute, she was sitting next to me stroking him, telling him to come out either tomorrow or Wednesday when she's on Delivery :haha: She says he is so well behaved on the trace, perfect baby :cloud9:


----------



## KimmyB

Clever Munch!

Quick question for anyone with swollen feet/legs, do they itch?! My left foot (which seems to be the most swollen and most uncomfortable) is really itchy on top!


----------



## Tulip

No but mine have never been excessively huge - but if they're that swollen it's stretching the skin a bit, then I'd expect it to itch like my bump does :)


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Nic, I thought that's what it must be...Had to take my socks off coz of the dint in my leg :haha: Hoping I lose half a stone of water weight when little man arrives!


----------



## Tulip

Happy 38 weeks Kimmy! xx


----------



## MadamRose

congratulations Louise lovely name 

:yipee: on the 3rd tri wish 

hope he comes soon nic.

im not feeling good at all not that the docs really seemed 2 care will update my jornal in a min explaining more.

hope everyone and babies are well


----------



## zoe87

Hi all just dropping in! How are we all? I still can't believe I'm here! Just wanted to thank u all for all support I've received on the forum as the time gets nearer for me having my baby girl! X


----------



## hb1

Happy 38 weeks Kimmy! :)

Yey Zoe!! Glad all is going smoothly :)

:hugs: Phillipa - I know it's hard when you're feeling so low - but keep on at the Dr - They really seem to make you jump through hoops these days to get any help.

AFM - day 3 - bathroom tiles are up and grouting is being completed this morning - then they'll start finishing the floor and tile it. Fxd the plumber will be here to put the heated towel rail up. OH and I are putting the shed up today - last nights wind has blown the clouds away and it's a truly lovely sunny autumn day. Then I can get on with getting the storage sorted - lots of boxes to sort to go in the shed - we're vax-packing in to hard plastic boxes so hopefully that will keep everything safe until we eventually move in to a larger "forever" house ( you couldn't get much smaller than our little cottage!! ) - am looking forward to having our house back - and have that organised feeling - so I can prepare properly for Ollie :)

hx


----------



## TripleB

Just you be careful h (says the woman who has spent every evening of the last week painting the nursery!). We've been throught the same exercise vacuum packing everything and storing in the garage until we move to a place with more room. We finished the painting last night (apart from the radiators) and I'm leaving work early today to go and put the room back together - very exciting! Unfortunatley my curtains haven't arrived so the old ones will have to go back for now but we're getting there. 

:hugs: philippa. You've done the right thing going to the docs and addressing the issue, its nothing to be ashamed of, you're doing a great job hun.

Happy 38 weeks Kimmy and happy 35 weeks Zoe!

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

happy 38 weeks Kimmy

happy 35 weeks Zoe

Nic - hope munch comes sooon!!!

Triple - hope ur nursery comes together quickly

Hb1 :hugs:

Mumtochloe - ive commented in ur journal - :hugs2:

we had a good night last night - hoping that it continues, but wont count on it!! going to go out for tea this evening with neighbours, going to try timing it around his feed, figure if we set off as soon as hes done with his tea time feed - about 3/4pm, we should have at least 2hrs if not more before he's due another change


----------



## TripleB

Loving the new avatar pic Jo - soooooooo cute! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

thanks hunni :)


----------



## KimmyB

Glad it's all coming together for you Louise and hb, hard work though so remember to take it easy when you can :hugs:
Enjoy your tea Jo, hope you have a nice tea!
Happy 35 weeks Zoe!
Hope you manage to get somejoy out of the doctors Philippa :hugs:

AFM I've just fallen down :( Got out of the bath and on the step up into our bedroom my foot slipped and I fell :( Think I managed to twist my body so I didn't land on my front - my shin took the brunt and it's still hurting. Was just sort of laid there in shock crying, what a pitiful sight I must've been! Got the doppler out ASAP and baby boy's HR seems ok, he has been a little quiet today though so will keep an eye on that.


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: Kimmy, glad the boy's ok - keep an eye on him. I nearly went flying over the cat the other day - there are dangers everywhere when your balance is wonky. Hope the shin stops hurting.

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls

back from Lisbon all refreshed apart from a very painful back massage and lack of sleep which continues, its every night now from about 1ish till 3ish and nothing works 

Baby enjoyed the flight well spent most of the time dancing around inside me - didnt like the turbulent landing and half hour circling round heathrow because we couldnt land on time - that was both scary and made me very sick !

Bubs is doing fine definately growing and moving more, movements are now high up and in the middle alot more so I wonder if he has moved towards head down.

9 weeks to go and im dead nervous now got no more milestones except Chrimbo so its more and more real and pay for my nursery stuff next week so cot pram etc be here end of November eeek !

Hope everyone is well and its soooooooooo exciting seeing babies being born - whose next Kimmy or Nic ??


----------



## MadamRose

TripleB said:


> Loving the new avatar pic Jo - soooooooo cute! xxx

I 2nd that its a lovely pic hun. Im glad you had a good night with him also Jo :thumbup:


----------



## hb1

Take it easy Kimmy - what a scare!! glad all's ok.


Welcome back Fluffy :) glad you had a fab time :) 

Shed is almost up - just needs the roof adding and the whole thing screwing to the floor. Nearly ready to start floor tiling!! 

hx


----------



## Tulip

Oooh Kimmy hope you're OK. Don't be afraid to go in for CTG again :hugs:

Heather, welcome home! Glad you had a great time and Fluffster is doing well. I'm allegedly next but people *cough* Jo! *cough* keep jumping the queue ;) Am trying to resign myself to a long wait but I really have had enough of the no sleep, constant weeing and pain in my hands :)

Now leaving Whinge Mode and entering Sulk Mode xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: nic - to be fair it was maddox doing the queue jumping x


----------



## Tulip

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: nic - to be fair it was maddox doing the queue jumping x

Nothing to do with the breast pump 2 hours before your waters went :rofl: How was TGIs? xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Gosh, I hope you are okay Kimmy xx


----------



## hb1

The chaps have left for the night now - kitchen tiles half down - so they're back tomorrow - fxd they will finish the kitchen and bathroom floor tomorrow and get the plumber - who didn't turn up today - to come and sort the heated towel rail. Crikey it's hard having work done - I really had hoped this was all done by today so the weekend could be dedicated to sorting out the crap ( our treasured belongings ) that needs boxing up and getting it out in the shed.

Shed is up - OH is wonderful - we just have to stain it tomorrow and we're done - although have now seen inside the brick shed and it is crammed - needs a lot of sorting out. 

Had MW appt - still measuring 2 weeks ahead, my bp is 124/80 -she didn't seem concerned, Ollies hb was 132 - 141 bpm so all good.

And my car ISN'T broken - at last something goes right!! so it will just have a service - fab :)

Hope everyone's having a lovely Friday evening - Hope you're out of sulk mode Nic and maybe in to chillout mode :)

hx


----------



## hb1

ps got my flu jab while I was at the Drs - hope I don't regret it - I usually get one every year cos of my asthma so thought I should really - with working in a big office bugs spread like wildfire!!

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for the well wishes girls, I'm OK (apart from a bruised shin that I can live with!) and little man is as active as ever :cloud9: Think it just shocked me more than anything. Sorry you're feeling down Nic, I know you're probably fed up of hearing "ways to induce labour" but just read a thread in 3rd tri that was quite interesting...Involving blow jobs :haha: Sorry, couldn't resist! I've just read it out to OH and told him therefore he can't have anymore BJs till baby boy is here, well I don't want to go into labour and risk an emergency C section do I?! :haha: Hope you ladies are enjoying your Friday nights. I'm off to my friend's house soon for a pedicure and eyebrow wax (she's a beautician) Lets hope these fat feet of mine are sorted for a little while :thumbup:


----------



## wish2bmama

Sorry you are feeling down Nic :hugs:

:haha: about the bjs Kimmy. Glad you are doing okay!

Jo, I love the new avatar :)

Hb, SO glad your car just needs a fast service! good to hear things are getting up and done!

It's been a stressful few days for me. I stood up to my MIL (she's a devil). Then my healthcare sent me a bill for an ER trip I had to make when I was 19 weeks! EKK! Got that mess sorted. Now my father is ill, sigh. So it's been a good/bad and stressful time. I haven't heard from DH in a week :cry: I hope he can come online soon. GAH pregnancy hormones!


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh, and welcome back Fluffy! xx

edit:
And happy 38 weeks Kimmy and 35 weeks to Zoe!

And belated 31 weeks to triple and hb!

:kiss:


----------



## KimmyB

Sounds like you're having a rough time Wish :hugs: We are here to help if we can. And well done on standing up to the MIL, that can only be a good thing in the long run :flower:


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Wish - hope your dad gets better soon. What did you say to your MIL - bet you feel better whatever it was :) Hope you get to speak to your OH soon .

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh it felt great to put her in her place! She has been shoving her views down my throat. "you HAVE to have the baby the way she did, or you will hurt my baby" and "I can come a visit whenever I want and I will do whatever I want" etc. 

So I told her simply "No." And that she needs to respect me and my choices as his mother. Period. She got my point! It felt wonderful!

I hope my Dad gets better soon too. The poor man is just falling apart. But I have faith in him.

xx


----------



## TripleB

Get well wishes to your Dad wish :hugs:. Well done for standing up to your MIL, sometimes you just have to tell people how it is. My MIL is generally lovely but last week she laughed as she opened a box of Belgian chocolates in front of my face, knowing I couldn't have one. DH told her off but she just thought it was funny. She lost a few points that evening!

Glad to hear all is well with you fluffy. My little one did exactly the same on the plane when we were on holiday - not sure if it was enjoying it or not!

I'm off to London with my sister today for a spot of retail therapy, lunch and Dirty Dancing in the West End. Should be a great day. 

I wonder if we might get a baby boy on here today...

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Oh yeah I think we're in with a good chance of a baby boy today - judging by all the nesting Kirstie has done already this morning, Cameron will be here imminently!!!

Zach Munchkin, on the other hand is being lazy like mummy!


----------



## MissyMojo

:plane: flying visit again girls


:hugs: :kiss: all round xxx


----------



## Tulip

Morning Jo and Maddox! :kiss:


----------



## MadamRose

hope your dad gets better soon wish :hugs:

hope things start soon nic x


----------



## SunShyn2205

Hi Ladies I was wonder if I could Join you!

I am due Feb 20, 2010 and am having a Baby Boy! 
This is my fourth Pregnancy after early 3 losses,

Brief pregnancy update:
I have been contracting for 8 days now and had a small leak (about 5 days ago) in my water bag which we believe has sealed over for now, I am on procardia (start on the day my water bag leaked) to stop the contraction but i still am having mild uterine irritability and contractions. Im so nervous but still extremely positive, doctor say baby measures about a week larger then my feb 20 due date but wont give me a set due date as he is sure the baby will come well before then, fxd everything this baby stays in long enough to get his lungs developed...

I could use a lil support, hugs and thank you!


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome Sunshyn :flower: Sorry for your losses and congratulations on your pregnancy! Stay put little man, get those lungs nice and mature!

:hi: girls!


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi Kimmy!

welcome sunshyn! :wave: Nice to see a fellow feb mommy! Huge congrats on your little man! I am very sorry for your losses. Hope he stays warm and cozy right where he is! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Morning wish, how you doing hun?x


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls hope you all had a fab weekend.

Im not doing well specially with heartburn and not sleeping, tried allsorts !

Im sooooooo tired have told work that I want to be excused from a pilot scheme we are running as its just to much, am waiting to hear back. I have 10 working days left now


----------



## wish2bmama

I am doing okay Kimmy! How are you on this fine Monday?

Aw Fluffy :hugs: But YAY for 10 more working days! Very exciting! :D


----------



## hb1

Hey Sunshyn - So sorry for you losses :hugs: Congratulations on your little boy :happydance: and Welcome :) 

:hugs: fluffy - right there with you on the sleeplessness and heartburn - at least it's not to long to go to finish work :)

21 working days left for me :)

hx


----------



## KimmyB

I'm good thanks :D Had the cleaning finished by 10.15 :shock: so may indulge in an afternoon nap :) Don't know how I'm going to cope when I have to go back to work :haha:


----------



## TripleB

24 working days left for me - boo!

Off to the hospital this afternoon for diabetic clinic. Hopefully they will think I'm doing a reasonable job controlling my blood sugar.

I'm still sleeping ok but at my NCT class last night I appeared to be in the minority for that so :hugs: to all you yawning ladies.

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Well done on the cleaning Kimmy!

Tons of luck at your apt today Triple! 

I'm loving the work countdowns. :)


----------



## hb1

Good luck at the clinic today Lou :)


----------



## MadamRose

Welcome SunShyn2205, sorry for your losses, and congrats on your little boy stay put little man, your not allowed to come just yet

Chloe did a proper smile for the 1st time ever yesterday and now she just wont stop :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## KimmyB

good luck with your appt Lou! Let us know how it goes. To be honest I think I'm quite lucky with the sleeping, only have the occasional bad night. I'm up on average every 2 hours for a wee but tend to get back to sleep easily.


----------



## KimmyB

Aw that is so cute Philippa :cloud9:


----------



## hb1

We def need a smiling pic :)

hx


----------



## MadamRose

hb1 said:


> We def need a smiling pic :)
> 
> hx

Just put one on my jornal hun, that my mum captured about an hour ago


----------



## hb1

*runs off to have a look*


----------



## Tulip

Hey girls, and welcome SunShyn! Hope he stays snug inside mummy for a while :hugs:

Phillippa, gorgeous pics! Love them!

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

To: Munch,
COME OUT! I picked today! Your Mummy wants to give you cuddles! xx


----------



## TripleB

Appointment went well, they are happy with my sugar control - no insulin so far :yipee:! Bump is still measuring a few weeks ahead but they're not worried as scan was fine a fortnight ago and have next growth scan in another fortnight. They weren't too happy with my BP as usual. Even though it's normal (for me) at home they don't like the white-coat syndrome I appear to have so they've decided to start me on a low dose of medication to make it lower generally. I'm fine with that, one less thing to worry about really if it's under control.

Welcome Sunshyn, hope your little one stays put for a while yet.

Just had reflexology and going to gave more regular appointments after 37 weeks in an attempt to beat the induction policy!

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Fab news triple! :dance: :dance: !!


----------



## KimmyB

Great news Louise!


----------



## Tulip

wish2bmama said:


> To: Munch,
> COME OUT! I picked today! Your Mummy wants to give you cuddles! xx

LOL thanks Kim... sorry but no chance (even with your day ending several hours later than mine! :haha:)

I'm now pinning my hopes on Harry Potter scaring him out on Friday morning.... and if that fails I'll be begging Andrea for a sweep on Friday afternoon!!


----------



## hb1

good news Lou :)


----------



## Tulip

Well done Lou you're doing BRILL! x


----------



## wish2bmama

Tulip said:


> wish2bmama said:
> 
> 
> To: Munch,
> COME OUT! I picked today! Your Mummy wants to give you cuddles! xx
> 
> LOL thanks Kim... sorry but no chance (even with your day ending several hours later than mine! :haha:)
> 
> I'm now pinning my hopes on Harry Potter scaring him out on Friday morning.... and if that fails I'll be begging Andrea for a sweep on Friday afternoon!!Click to expand...

OMG!! You are going to HP on friday?!! So lucky! I have to wait until sunday :( . That's awesome! Yay for another Potter fan! :happydance:

Hehe, perhaps a good ol' death eather scene will scare him out then :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

I'm not going to book it (just in case I don't get to go!) but there are three showings in the morning which are still pretty much empty, so worth a shot. It'll scare me, so hopefully him!!


----------



## KimmyB

Fingers crossed Nic :thumbup:

I'm off for my 38wk antenatal soon. Wonder if little monkey has turned without me noticing?! Very much doubt it but there ya go. To be honest I'm more concerned about my BP, hoping it's normal as my feet are still so swollen and I've been having killer headaches.

Have a nice day girls x


----------



## Tulip

Hope it goes well hon :thumbup:


----------



## wish2bmama

Fingers crossed for you Nic!

Good luck Kimmy!

I'm up.. AGAIN! I just can't sleep. I'm tired, but I just have restless body syndrome I swear. I had to try and fall asleep on the sofa frist, then take it to the bed. When I was LTTTC I never got why pregnant women complained, but I TOTALLY get it now :haha:

Not that I am complaining tho *throws salt over shoulder, knocks on wood*


----------



## KimmyB

Bless you wish, must be a nightmare! Especially when we're wishing the time away and the night seems 10 times as long when you can't sleep.

Appt went well, urine totally clear for the first time in weeks, BP fine, little man's HR good and yes he's still breech! FH measuring a "good" 40cm already too, not bad not bad x


----------



## hb1

fab Kimmy :)

:hugs: Wish - right there with you on the sleep front - it's completely annoying!! 

hx


----------



## Tulip

Well done Kimmy! x


----------



## TripleB

KimmyB said:


> Bless you wish, must be a nightmare! Especially when we're wishing the time away and the night seems 10 times as long when you can't sleep.
> 
> Appt went well, urine totally clear for the first time in weeks, BP fine, little man's HR good and yes he's still breech! FH measuring a "good" 40cm already too, not bad not bad x

Good work Kimmy! 

I'm a bit worried my new BP medication is sending my blood sugar haywire. Had highest reading ever after breakfast and after lunch was right on the max limit allowed. Will have to keep an eye on it - Dr Google tells me it can affect blood sugar (surely not idea for someone with GD then?!)

xxx


----------



## Tulip

:dohh: That was a bit foolish of them....


----------



## MissyMojo

*lou* :happydance: to you being able to manage ur blood sguars but boo to this new medication sending it do-lally
*Kimmy *- Boo to lo still being breech!!
*wish*- hope u can get some rest soon xxx
*nic*- im sooo jealous you might get to go see harry potter - theres only 1 showing here in Dhekelia on the 26th, and davids on a 24hr duty - and i cant imagine watching it on my own not v fair on hubby, and there maddox to work around too - i could in theory leave him with Nana and Grandad tash - but dnt think so . .


----------



## Tulip

He'll start off at 9am Friday just to piss me off LOL. BTW who is that nutter on Fb that seems to be under the impression you're feeding Maddox curry at 14 days old? :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

Brill news lou :thumbup: but not good about the new meds sending them haywire

Nic book it :haha: then bubs might decide to come on purpose would you loss much money if you did that? I cant wait to go and see harry potter, and and my mum are going to see it in a few weeks (DH aint a fan) but got to wait until Chloe can have a bottle with expressed breast milk in before we can go. Gonna get DH to give her some expressed milk at 6 weeks old for a test and if that works then i will be able to go.

Hope you get some sleep soon wish x

Glad the appointment went well kimmy


----------



## Tulip

I think I will, just to tempt fate. Have been pondering the idea all day LOL. Kisses to Chloe x


----------



## MadamRose

People told me i should have done the same with Chloe, my mum and sister booked to go to the theater for like a day or two efore chloe was due, and i said for that reason i wouldnt go, it wasnt much about £10 for the ticket. Everyone said i should have done and she would have come :haha:

I really hope he gets a move on hun, i know how horrible it is going over hope you dont have to go there x


----------



## MissyMojo

shes barmy nic!!!

i cant find menu for chinese - :(


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: You HAVE to find the menu... Then ask advice on whether he'd prefer sweet n sour chicken balls or beef with Ginger n spring onion :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

im getting chicken fried rice n prawn crackers - really plain but im not having another night like last nite lol!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Great news on the apt Kimmy!

Mmm chinese. :munch:


----------



## KimmyB

Lou definitely mention it, perhaps they've made a mistake. Bit silly of them :dohh:

Gotta hate unwanted/patronising advice on facebook, it's a pet peeve of mine. And other mummies seem to be the bloody worst for it :dohh:


----------



## Tulip

Jelly = plug, right?


----------



## Tulip

KimmyB said:


> Lou definitely mention it, perhaps they've made a mistake. Bit silly of them :dohh:
> 
> Gotta hate unwanted/patronising advice on facebook, it's a pet peeve of mine. And other mummies seem to be the bloody worst for it :dohh:

Agreed - I made a massive mistake with that "Boreddddd" status LOL x


----------



## KimmyB

Haha didn't want to say anything Nic incase I offended you but I did see said status. Don't you just feel like telling them to f*ck off?! You handled it very well my love, well done you! And as for Jelly...Holy crap that has gota be your plug :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: too exciting!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Wait, did I miss something? Did you lose your plug Nic?!!! YES!!!


----------



## Tulip

Haha well Clair has special dispensation to get away with anything, she's my adorable midwife cousin and has been dealing with my preggo-related panics on a weekly basis (and several times this week - "I have pubic pain! Is baby coming?" :rofl:)

Pluggggggg! Best get on dat ball!


----------



## TripleB

Ooooh exciting - plug followed swiftly by Munch (on Thursday please if you don't mind little boy as that's my bet - after the non-starter last week!) xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Get bouncing!!


----------



## MissyMojo

get bouncing and get out he breast pump- since u wont have a shag!!


----------



## hb1

You could make it more exciting nic and get a space hopper and do laps of the house :)

Def ask them to double check Lou - especially with you doing so well. Also - could relaxation and accupunture etc help your bp if the tablets are a no go?

hx


----------



## TripleB

I'm going to try the BP tablets an hour after food (after I've taken my blood sugar reading) rather than with my meal. Did that this evening and had a nice low reading - will see if that works in the morning. Going to the hospital for BP check on Thursday morning so will mention it to the midwife then. Thanks again ladies, you're all lovely :hugs:.

Yep its defo breastpump time Nic - I demand a baby boy within the next 25 hours!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Boohoo I've already been up an hour with awful back pain :cry: It's just on my right hand side under my lung and it hurts! Am wondering if baby boy is laid on a nerve? Moan, moan, moan! Anyways, I'm off for my pre-op assessment this morning. Have a good day ladies :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Sounds like he's headbutting something he shouldn't, little monkey. Good luck today x

Sadly I am NOT in pain.


----------



## KimmyB

Oh no Nic, these babies are a little bit naughty!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Thanks Gals For The Sweet Welcoming! :hugs:

KimmyB & Tulip (and other moms close to term) YOu Guys are So Close To D-Day!! Just wanted to Wish YOu all Health and Happiness During That Special Time!! 

Hope Everyone else is doing great and enjoying the Pregnant Life!:hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi Ladies! I will catch up when I get home. I'm off for my next GTT this morning. GRRRR! I got about 2 hours of sleep! This is getting old really fast. I just want some sleep :cry:


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: wish, I really feel for you. Do you think you could manage a nap during the day or would that make things worse?x

And thankyou sunshyn :flower:

I'm back from my pre op (took 2 bloody hours!!) and my back is still agony :( I've tried a warm bath as the midwife suggested but no luck :nope: Midwife who assessed me this morning said I may be in early labour and feeling it in my back because of little man's position and to keep an eye for the rest of the day. I'm sure it's not labour though as it's exactly the same as last week when I had to go up to the hospital and it wasn't labour then :shrug: I still think bambino is laid on a nerve or whatever, monkey! So I am all sorted for the section :wacko: Got to give myself an injection of heparin the night beofre the op, not looking forward to that as I know it stings :haha: Wimp!

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## MissyMojo

gl wish and :hugs: kimmy xxx

im horrified!!!! shane ward is ruining a nickleback song :cry:


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Sunshyn!

:hugs: Aunty Pim :hugs: Hope your GTT isn't too bad - any chance you could nap during it?

Love all round. Munch sends smug wriggles :rolleyes:


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies

Glad your pre-op went well Kimmy - how many days to go until your section? Just out of interest did they even discuss a vaginal birth given the little man is breech? One of the ladies at my NCT class is considering it... I'm not convinced.

Hope your GTT went ok wish.

I squished my bump today trying to get into my car (some a**hole blocked me in) - it really hurt. All afternoon I've felt a bit sore and achey - little one is kicking away though so he/she is obviously not fussed. Its been quiet in the office today so I've managed to book dentist, hairdresser, boiler service and carpets to be cleaned - I'm wondering if this is the nesting instinct kicking in! Want the place ship-shape for baby. Oooh and my nursery curtains arrived today, I love them - want to rush home and put them up!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Well done on a productive day Louise :thumbup: I'm planning a major clean this weekend in preparation for bambino's arrival! Hope your poor bump feels better soon :hugs: Wrt the vaginal birth it was never offered to me as an option and to be honest there is no way I would've gone for it anyway. I'd be terrified of his head getting stuck. Funny you should mention it, there's a birth story in the birth announcements section of a vaginal breech birth. From what I've read they offered it to this lady as she was having a smallish baby. My section is on Tuesday :shock: I am crapping it!

On a lighter note I have just placed my order with AQuarterOf (NIC!!) to cheer me up and take my mind off my back :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

kimmy - eek, tuesday!!!!

louise - sounds like youve been very productive today :gun: to the idiot that bloked you in!

Maddox has been a hungry little mite today, and hes such a gd little baby, we went to pizza hut for tea, hubby wanted to treat me cos i was feeling tired and teary, and not a peep the whole time :)


----------



## TripleB

Oh no I shouldn't have just googled AQuarterOf - sugar is not my friend! Will save it to my favorites for my post-birth pig-out though!

Tuesday eh Kimmy - they are letting you go quite near to your due date!

Ah Jo - Maddox sounds like a sweetie, I'm so broody! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

he relli is such a good boy :) so content :)

favouritesweets.co.uk is another site which are gr8 for sweeties :)


----------



## Tulip

Come on then Kimmy what did you order? I'm beginning to wonder if your little guy will beat mine out now! :growlmad:

Jo, Maddox does sound like a right little star bless him :kiss:

Productive day, Lou, excellent work!

Right, had my tea, back to the bouncing... xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Wow! Lots going on here today!

Fab news Kimmy! And the count down begins! :D

Lou, awesome productive day! Hope youre bump feels better! What kind of curtains did you get? 

Jo, what a sweet little guy you have there! 

Keep on bouncing Nic! 

Afm, GTT went okay. No blown veins this time, YAY! I came home, ate a snack and crashed :). I got about an hour of sleep before my Mum called!!!! UGHHHH!! Bless her tho. She just sold her house so she is all excited.


----------



## wish2bmama

Tulip said:


> :hugs: Aunty Pim :hugs: QUOTE]
> 
> :kiss:


----------



## KimmyB

Well...Cola bottles, gourmet jelly beans, lemonade fizzballs and tasty turtles :haha: I am sooooooo bad!


----------



## wish2bmama

Ooo, Have a turtle for me kimmy!

Guess what girls?! I got a second nap!! :happydance: I'm so happy!


----------



## Tulip

Haha I got Caramac, white choc fish n chips and toffee-banana chews for myself. Jazzies for mum and tooty frooties for dad (have opened them up and put them in a glass jar for presentation purposes).

Yay for a second nap Kim!

I checked the time after i got up for the third time in the night... 11:30pm. I knew then it was going to be a long one! Wide awake now. Defo a nap kind of day I think.


----------



## wish2bmama

Happy due date Nic! I fully support a nap day :)


----------



## MissyMojo

happy due date nic hunni :) hope you get some naps in and munch doesnt keep you waiting much longer x x

maddox and I had a good night, and today im making an effort to do some housework and get off my bum!


----------



## SEA34

Happy Due Date Nic, 

Hi to everyone else not been on here in ages will try post more when I finish work (less than 2 weeks now :) ) x


----------



## Tulip

Think I just got refused a sweep for another week so not such a happy due date after all :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

:( nic - come on munch - come and see the world!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvMgJ8sj50M


----------



## KimmyB

Oh no Nic :hugs: What reason did she give for not giving you one?
:hi: SEA, hope you're well :hugs:
Wish I will have several turtles for you :haha: Oh and Louise they sell sugar free sweets (quite a few varieties) Not sure if this is allowed on your diet?? Thought I'd mention it anyway :flower:
Well done little Maddox on a good night, clever little man :cloud9:
AFM...3hrs sleep altogether because of the back situation :nope: I was crying and everything :blush: So am feeling rather groggy today. It seems to have eased off but am hoping it doesn't return as the day goes on. I feel sorry for anyone who has suffered all through their pregnancy :flower: Atleast I only have a maximum of 5 painful days left so I shouldn't really moan.
:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## KimmyB

Also, just wanted to ask people...Do any of you find it painful in your bum to lay on a certain side? Everytime I tried to lay on my right side lastnight it felt like little man was going to pop through the skin, it was soooo uncomfortable. Am wondering if it's because of his position though? As I can still feel his little back on my left. All I can say is ouch.


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw, sorry you are in pain Kimmy :hugs: not long to go!! :)

Sorry too Nic about the sweep :( 

HI Sea!

Jo, such a sweet video :flower:


----------



## Minimin

:wave: KimmyB
Hun- sorry you are in such pain! I hope it has got better.

tulip- grrrhhh about the sweep! I hope Munch makes his appearance soon :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Happy due date Nic, it really won't be long now (don't hate me for saying that dreaded phrase!). I witnessed the hosptial refusing a sweep to a lady at 40+1 this morning - she left with a leaflet on induction and was not happy!

Bummer about the pain Kimmy (no pun intended) - I guess you've tried pillows in every formation known to man?

Have been to the Day Assessment Unit this morning to check BP on the new medication. As much as I hate it because its making me feel sick and was doing screwy things to my blood sugar until I stopped taking it with my meal (seems fine now), it does seem to work. BP was 127/75 - never been that low in a clinical setting so they were pretty happy with me. As I was there for an hour they hooked me up to the trace to see how the little one is doing and took bloods for good measure! They now want to see me every other week that I'm not going to the diabetic clinic so will be at the hospital every week until little one arrives - going to get expensive in parking charges! I am feeling very well looked after though so no complaints. Baby was a bit sleepy to start with and as I can't have a sugary drink like they would give most women, I just had to keep wiggling my bum to get the little one moving - soon perked up!

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

glad things went well at assement unit hunn :)

im trying to work out how to do passport photo's for the little one - fun!!


----------



## KimmyB

Great news that they are looking after you so well Louise! And good news with the meds too :thumbup:

:hi: Min, how you doing hun? You should pop in here more often, we hardly ever get to catch up!


----------



## tinybutterfly

nic, i hope the looong nap meant you're sleeping now to work very very hard very very soon!


----------



## Minimin

KimmyB- I am lurking! Doing well- Bumpage getting on albeit slowly :) Some more kicks and nudges. Some days more than others. I am taking it as easy as I can, when I can. Just passed my pregnancy Yoga teacher training :) So looking for the next course I can do!

How are you other than the pain hun. I hope it has got better :) Bump being good otherwise?

:hugs:


----------



## hb1

KimmyB said:


> Also, just wanted to ask people...Do any of you find it painful in your bum to lay on a certain side? Everytime I tried to lay on my right side lastnight it felt like little man was going to pop through the skin, it was soooo uncomfortable. Am wondering if it's because of his position though? As I can still feel his little back on my left. All I can say is ouch.


Hey Kimmy - yes - my right side - it makes turning over in bed soooo much fun - it also strikes when I sit down and stand up :( as well as the under the bump / pubic bone pain - ouch!! 

Well done on the yoga teaching!!

Hi Sea :wave:

Jo - hope you get your passport sorted!! 

:hugs: Nic - fxd you'll go naturally - you're doing all the right stuff anyway!!

Lou - glad the clinic is looking after you - good work on the bp :)

Min - glad the bumpage is coming on :)

AFM - the floor is down!! finished last night - now the clean up begins - oh made a good start tho - and as we got the shed up and started getting stuff stored I am feeling a bit better - hopefully the heated towel rail will go in tonight. Unfortunately the toilet is leaking - they removed it to tile and reattached it so something has gone wrong there but as the plumber is there today I think we'll be functioning right by tonight ( fxd!! ) - now I need to contact a joiner about building the stud wall for the nursery!! but in the meantime at least I can get organised!! :)

Felt my first proper BH the other day too - so feeling chuffed!! 

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks HB, just realised I wrote "bum" instead of bump :dohh: :haha: Great news on the work getting done, bet its a weight off your mind. Hope they manage to sort the toilet ASAP!

Min great news on the bumpage :thumbup: and well done on the course, that's ace! I'm doing better this evening, back has eased. Little man is being good and being really active :cloud9: Only 5 days til I meet him :cloud9: I am scared of the c section though. And you lady keep taking it easy!


----------



## TripleB

I really did read your post as bum Kimmy! Don't be scared, you're going to have the most amazing reward afterwards and a little bit of plus side for you - c-section babies have perfect-shaped heads (no squishing down the birth canal) so make sure you've got the camera at the ready!

Great news on the house h! Sounds like you are really getting there (happy 32 weeks by the way!)

I'm not sure whether what I'm feeling are BH are not (bump feels rock solid to me most of the time - although the midwife at the hospital this morning described the top as squishy and told me there were lots of limbs - just 2 legs and 2 arms I hope!). 

xxx


----------



## hb1

Yeah - my bump feels solid but what I felt - if this is indeed BH - was a severe tightening - it felt like it might pop!! it really took my breath away!! it lasted for about 15 - 20 mins and then went back to normal.

Yeyyy!!! Happy 32 weeks to you to Lou :) 8 weeks left :wohoo: ( 5 weeks in work! )

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Happy 32 weeks ladies!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls look like lots going on, I am finding the last few weeks so boring ! It went so quick and now seems to be dragging on and on.

Ive got 7 days left at work and finally managing to drag Noel off baby shopping this weekend, need some new PJ's and stuff for hospital soon be time to get that bag ready eekkk.

As for me have a bouncy baby making ribs and mealtimes sometimes very painful and uncomfortable, heartburn has eased with Zantac (prescribed of course) and sleeping seems to have calmed down albeit in between 15 wee's a night !

Hope everyone ok xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

munch, it's almost friday... come out lil' guy!!!! fridays are the best, it means you still have the whooooole weekend ahead, you'll love it too... cooooome heeeere!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Morning girls, how are we all? Happy the weekend is almost here? I'm in for a busy one - got a To Do list as long as my arm :dohh: Luckily hubby will be here to help :D Got to get things ship shape before Tuesday :wacko: I had a much better nights sleep and am feeling quite human this morning (apart from the stonking headache :shrug:) Enjoy your day!x


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Kimmy 

im having a good morning :) im absolutely shattered but maddox just passed his newborn hearing test :) and now weighs a whopping 7lb13, he was 6lb 11 last friday!

tried to go out to pay internet bill, however the taxi's seat belts were too short to go around the car seat!!!! so wil have to send hubby to pay it


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: Jo, glad you're having a good morning! Well done Maddox, clever little man :cloud9: And well done on the weight gain, all that hard work and booby juice is obviously paying off! Well done you!

I'm off to see my god-daughter this morning and take her bday prezzie. She's 2 on the 23rd (my date for c section) but was due on the 26th (my due date) how strange is that?!


----------



## MissyMojo

thts freaky and cool kimmy :D


----------



## tinybutterfly

that is cool!

happy 39 weeks you! not long now... tuesday, omg!


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Happy due date Nic, it really won't be long now (don't hate me for saying that dreaded phrase!). I witnessed the hosptial refusing a sweep to a lady at 40+1 this morning - she left with a leaflet on induction and was not happy!
> 
> Bummer about the pain Kimmy (no pun intended) - I guess you've tried pillows in every formation known to man?
> 
> Have been to the Day Assessment Unit this morning to check BP on the new medication. As much as I hate it because its making me feel sick and was doing screwy things to my blood sugar until I stopped taking it with my meal (seems fine now), it does seem to work. BP was 127/75 - never been that low in a clinical setting so they were pretty happy with me. As I was there for an hour they hooked me up to the trace to see how the little one is doing and took bloods for good measure! They now want to see me every other week that I'm not going to the diabetic clinic so will be at the hospital every week until little one arrives - going to get expensive in parking charges! I am feeling very well looked after though so no complaints. Baby was a bit sleepy to start with and as I can't have a sugary drink like they would give most women, I just had to keep wiggling my bum to get the little one moving - soon perked up!
> 
> xxx

How weird. I was on the ward yesterday so we were within feet of each other without knowing.

Are they inducing you at 38 now?


----------



## Tulip

According to FB, Wantabean had little Cameron on Thursday afternoon in what has been termed a 'rather dramatic arrival'. He's a little poorly, in NICU and has been christened and mummy needs to get better too (sounds like Emergency CS doesn't it? :shock:)

Thinking of you and Cameron, Kirstie. Hope you're both OK and Garry has got over the shock xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

eeeek kirstie, sending luv n hugs her way

how is everyone today?


----------



## KimmyB

Thinking of you Wantabean and Cameron xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

get well and strong soon katie and cameron!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Hoping he gets much better soon (sorry crashing your thread although technically my little girl is going to be a winter baby now she is coming early)


----------



## Tulip

Make yourself at home, Vic :)


----------



## MissyMojo

welcome vic :)

its weird to think that had flump survived i'd of been celebrating their 1st birthday yesterday :( but then i wouldnt have maddox . . .


----------



## MissyMojo

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/467036-pal-winter-2010-2011-mummies-group.html#post7844838 - i made a mummies thread as theres slowly more and more of us emerging :D


----------



## Vinushka

wow so many new little bairns! Hope everyone is doing well with this cold weather and that cameron and his mama are doing okay.


----------



## MissyMojo

im well vinushka, how are u and ur lil one and big girl?


----------



## SunShyn2205

Sending My Prayers to Wantabean and Baby Cameron! :hugs:


----------



## Vinushka

MissyMojo said:


> im well vinushka, how are u and ur lil one and big girl?

Doing alright really, besides having to watch his every breath personally :) Husband has the stomach flu (I had it and ignored it when little vin was 1 week old) so i've had a fun day juggling mah babbies. Feels like i'm a new mum again I'm so clueless. Two months with no internet has driven me even more mad too.


----------



## MissyMojo

eek to no internet

:hugs: hope hubby feels better soon so can start helpim out


----------



## MadamRose

Hey sorry ive not been on for a while girls what have i missed. Whats wrong with cameron? :hugs: to him and wantabean


----------



## Tulip

Not sure honey, no details on FB and I don't want to text her as sounds like she had a really rough birth x


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless her i hope everything is ok


----------



## roonsma

Just noticed the title change and had to come and post, Big hugs to little baby Cameron from my big boy Cameron :hugs: 

Sending best wishes little man xx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks hon! xx


----------



## hb1

Hoping Cameron and Wantabean are all ok :hugs:

hx


----------



## TripleB

Sending get well wishes to wantabean and Cameron.

Welcome to winter babies Vic, when are they going to induce you? I'm still looking at 40 weeks as I'm controlling GD without insulin and baby is within normal growth limits. At Frimley every week though so watch this space!

Can't wait to start posting on the Winter Mummies thread.

On a lovely weekend away for hubby's birthday. He's had enough to drink for both of us and is snoring away beside me!

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw, sending thoughts of well wishes to little Cameron and wantabean. :hugs:

happy birthday to your hubby Triple! 

I'm getting excited for my next ob apt on wed! Hope they give me good news on my GTT.. I think I might get a scan too :)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xx


----------



## Megg33k

Saw the title change! Thinking of Kristie and Cameron... Loads of love and healing energy! Hope they are doing better very soon!


----------



## Tulip

Cameron is off the ventilator and breathing on his own! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Tulip

Also Kerry. has had Jacob - 10lb 5oz :shock: Started labour on our shared due date too, lucky beggar :) I will update p.1 later when I'm on the laptop.

AFM, every night involves less sleep and more pain. DH brought me a cuppa, I grabbed my spare pillow off the floor to prop myself up a bit but the water retention in my knuckles stopped me grasping it properly and I dropped the pillow. Knocking one hot cuppa all over the floor and in the extension lead (which let off a nice burning smell). 

I'm thinking today is NOT going to be a good day.


----------



## hb1

Yey!!! for Cameron!! :)

And for Kerry too :) 

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Great news on Cameron! Good little fella!
Congrats to Kerry on the birth of Jacob, 10lb 5oz :shock:
:hugs: Nic, I can't even begin to imagine how painful it must be to be carrying a 3 day overdue baby :nope: I'm not at my due date yet and I was awake at 4am with chronic back ache. Back ache just doesn't seem to cover it though, I was actually crying again! I am such a wimp! And I still have jobs left to do that should've been done yesterday :growlmad: Oh and Nic, love the FB status :thumbup:
Hope you and hubby are having a lovely weekend Louise :flower:
Hope you get another scan Wish!
:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## Tulip

Seriously, I didn't even mention the baby and STILL got 'make the most of the peace and quiet...'

I'VE BEEN DOING THAT FOR THE PAST SIX WEEKS, NOW PISS OFF!!!

At least the baby might give me the odd hour's unbroken kip. I was crying too Kim, because I couldn't rest on either hip :(

Whinge whinge.... love to all xxx


----------



## Tulip

PMSL Nice comment on FB Kimmy, made me smile :thumbup:


----------



## KimmyB

Just can't believe people haven't got the hint, are they blind and deaf :haha:
Glad to hear I'm not the only one crying in the middle of the night :dohh: I actually stomped down the stairs too at about 5.30am (probably didn't do the back any good!) Hubby wondered what the hell was going off :haha: He came down and heated up my heat pack and escorted my sulky arse back to bed with encouraging words and promises of a back rub. I'm so high maintenance! :haha:


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: I was given a replacement cup of tea, a cuddle and a pep talk about how brave I am. Our poor husbands!


----------



## KimmyB

They're a bloody godsend aren't they. Well, most of the time atleast!


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Sending get well wishes to wantabean and Cameron.
> 
> Welcome to winter babies Vic, when are they going to induce you? I'm still looking at 40 weeks as I'm controlling GD without insulin and baby is within normal growth limits. At Frimley every week though so watch this space!
> 
> Can't wait to start posting on the Winter Mummies thread.
> 
> On a lovely weekend away for hubby's birthday. He's had enough to drink for both of us and is snoring away beside me!
> 
> xxx

They said 35 weeks which is 4th Feb but I don't have a definite date yet. Day assessment is nice up there now - it's all been moved since I had Maff and it's far bigger now.

Is it only if you have to use insulin that they induce early? Being in there so long I see tons of women coming in with GD for induction at 38 weeks. One of them had a 6lb baby so it made me wonder why it was necessary :wacko:



Tulip said:


> Cameron is off the ventilator and breathing on his own! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:

That's superb news!!!



Tulip said:


> Also Kerry. has had Jacob - 10lb 5oz :shock: Started labour on our shared due date too, lucky beggar :) I will update p.1 later when I'm on the laptop.
> 
> AFM, every night involves less sleep and more pain. DH brought me a cuppa, I grabbed my spare pillow off the floor to prop myself up a bit but the water retention in my knuckles stopped me grasping it properly and I dropped the pillow. Knocking one hot cuppa all over the floor and in the extension lead (which let off a nice burning smell).
> 
> I'm thinking today is NOT going to be a good day.


Woah that's a big baby boy!!!! Congratulations Kerry!!



Tulip said:


> :rofl: I was given a replacement cup of tea, a cuddle and a pep talk about how brave I am. Our poor husbands!




KimmyB said:


> They're a bloody godsend aren't they. Well, most of the time atleast!

Aww bless your hubbies. John would just bitch about me having woken him up.


----------



## hb1

Hey Vickie :wave: Hope you're well!! How come they're inducing you at 35 weeks?

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Goof news about cameron.
Well done kerry nice weight as well x

Aww hope he is here soon tulip x


----------



## Vickieh1981

hb1 said:


> Hey Vickie :wave: Hope you're well!! How come they're inducing you at 35 weeks?
> 
> hx

I've had partial abruptions with the last two and have been in hospital for two out of the last 5 weeks. So they will do it early. My last two were 34 and 35 weeks.


----------



## hb1

Vickie - hope you are ok after your hospital experience :hugs: at least they are keeping an eye on you and as they are planning to induce you early they can make sure LO is as ready as possible.

hx


----------



## TripleB

Vick - the policy is 38 weeks if insulin controlled, no later than due date with diet-controlled. They say it's not just the size of the baby (plenty of big babies without GD) but the extra sugar can make the placenta degrade quicker than usual so not a good idea to go overdue. I think it's a cautious policy but they don't like it when you argue. I'll be happy if they let me go beyond 39 weeks but hoping I might be able to go naturally, we'll see. What will they do to prepare your LO for induction at 35 weeks?

:hugs: Nic and Kimmy. Late stages don't sound fun.

Had a lovely weekend away, only wish it wasn't Monday tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, thought I would pop in to quickly update you all. Ended up on L+D again tonight with the back pain. I was in agony and wailing like a banshee. Monitor showed a very active little man and uterine tightenings every 15 minutes. Midwife examined me and I'm 1cm dilated. Doctor (useless may I add) offered to hospitalise me so I asked what they would do? Oh just give you co-codamol. So I said I'd go home and take co-codamol. Have to go back if back pain gets worse or waters go (I'm GBS positive) Otherwise I'm still in for tuesday (tried to get me in tomorrow but no chance and seeing as I'm not in labour it's not an emergency) I'm off to bed, feel like shit x


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: Kim. One more night honey x


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Nic, feel like a right mardy cow for moaning now when I only have one day left. At the time I did think I was dying though :haha: How you feeling hunni?x


----------



## Tulip

At least you don't have to go through labour, bless you ;)

I feel thus: :growlmad: :grr: :brat: :sad2: :brat: :grr: :growlmad:

Beginning to think he ain't coming out of his own accord.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ oye...so that's what i put my mom through by being a week late, oops!

*kimmy*, how exciting, one more night!!! at the most!
will somebody update here for you?


----------



## Tulip

Good point Kimmy, presume I'll be able to get the details off Faceslap? x


----------



## KimmyB

Aw Nic :hugs: no point me saying anything coz it won't make you feel better but just know that I really feel for you. And you're right on the labour thing, I would be completely crap at it :haha: Last night I actually uttered the words "I can't do this!" And I wasn't even in labour :haha: Can you imagine the fuss I'd make if I had to push a baby out of my foof?! I was going to ask if you would mind doing the honours and updating the girls Nic, I'm aiming to update Facef*ck ASAP but can't get on BnB on my crappy mobile :shrug:

Thanks TB, I am very excited...And very shitting it! Hope you're well x


----------



## Tulip

Course I will! Am getting excited for you! :D


----------



## KimmyB

Aw thanks, so sweet of you considering your current predicament :hugs: Oh, did you see that I commented on Megg's UK vs US foody thread?! If they think boiled eggs and soldiers are weird wait til they get a load of Frog in the ogg :rofl:


----------



## hb1

Good luck Kimmy!! :)


----------



## hb1

TripleB said:


> Vick - the policy is 38 weeks if insulin controlled, no later than due date with diet-controlled. They say it's not just the size of the baby (plenty of big babies without GD) but the extra sugar can make the placenta degrade quicker than usual so not a good idea to go overdue. I think it's a cautious policy but they don't like it when you argue. I'll be happy if they let me go beyond 39 weeks but hoping I might be able to go naturally, we'll see. What will they do to prepare your LO for induction at 35 weeks?
> 
> :hugs: Nic and Kimmy. Late stages don't sound fun.
> 
> Had a lovely weekend away, only wish it wasn't Monday tomorrow!
> 
> xxx

Fxd we're bouncing away on our birthing balls in January :)


----------



## Tulip

PMSL I did see it Kimmy! Frickin hilarious!


----------



## wish2bmama

Sorry I haven't been on as of late girls! Been a busy little bee!

Not long Kimmy!! :happydance: getting super excited for you!

:hugs: Tulip

:hugs: and love to everyone!! xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Hey Kim :hi: How are you and Lovebug?

I've had three strong pains and almost got excited but they've gone away now. Probably too much cake :haha:


----------



## wish2bmama

HI Tulip! I'm okay. Saw Harry Potter 7 pt 1 yesterday! BUT... been having in pooing issues and hemorrhoids. So right before the show I had to go and saw blood! I think my hemorrhoids have started to bleed :(. So painful. Glad I have a doc apt this week.

I did get one AMAZING night of sleep last night! I only woke up about 5 times! It was wonderful :)


----------



## Tulip

Oh poor you. I hope you can find some relief. I love how waking five times is an AMAZING nights sleep for us preggos :haha:


----------



## Tulip

PS - HP7 is good innit? Munch wriggled the entire 2 hours :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

Hey hope he arrives soon tulip x

Good luck kimmy :D

and I am going to see harry potter next monday the 29th :yipee: chloe had a bottle of expressed breastmilk yesterday and seemed ok taking it, so my DH is gonna look after her on his own so i can go and see it :wohoo:


----------



## SEA34

Welcome to the new babies hope everyone is doing ok. 

My 7 month old niece was taken to hospital with meningitis on Friday but thankfully is ok and she could be home tomorrow :), was a very worrying weekend though.

As for me had a trace of glucose again at 34 week appointment on Thursday so the midwife just took more blood and sent it off to the diabetic clinic, I'm only tiny so hope this baby's not going to be huge, they don't seem interested in scanning me and even doing the GTT


----------



## wish2bmama

Tulip said:


> PS - HP7 is good innit? Munch wriggled the entire 2 hours :cloud9:

Lovebug did too! He was SO active!! Haven't heard too much from him since, poor thing got tuckered out! :kiss:

It was good! I can't wait for part 2!!! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Glad everything is ok with your niece must have been so worrying x
Hope baby isnt too big hun x


----------



## SEA34

I might go and see HP next week when I've finished work, its not scary is it as I'll only be 36 weeks. 

I'm measuring a little bit behind so not too concerned yet but it could be all baby and I'm only 5ft tall


----------



## MissyMojo

:plane: flying visit from me - inlaws here for a visit so wont b about much - sending you all lots an lots of squidgy cuddles xxx


----------



## hb1

Wish :hugs: hope the hemmaroids aren't so bad.Yeyy for the sleep tho - that's v impressive :) 

Sea - so glad your niece is ok - that must've been so scary!! Hope the bloods come back ok :)

:wave: Hey Jo :) have a nice time with the in laws

Good work on the bottle feeding Phillipa :)

AFM - just back from my water birth class - v excited !!

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks Hb :). Yay for water birthing classes hb! 

Glad your niece is ok Sea :hugs:

Woho for going to see HP7 Phillipa! 

xx


----------



## Tulip

Glad your niece is OK SEA :hugs:

H - a class on waterbirth? AWESOME!

For those of you who don't have Kimmy on FB she's been admitted with her back pain. Plan is still for C/S tomorrow. I shall be lurking on FB for news......

Meanwhile everyone on my journal is scrubbing their kitchen floors in an effort to bring my contractions back :rofl:
xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i hate cleaning...can i have sex instead?


----------



## Tulip

Definitely, as I'm not getting any!


----------



## TripleB

:rofl: TB - I'm going to ask you in 20 weeks time whether that is still a preference! I had to tell hubby in no uncertain terms the other night (even on his birthday), its just not gonna happen!

Good luck Kimmy - there will be at least one little boy on here tomorrow then...! (Sorry Nic :hugs:)

I've been feeling rough this afternoon and left work early (god I wish I was on maternity leave), don't think the chicken sandwich at lunch agreed with me. Luckily my lovely hubby made my favourite pasta for dinner (wholewheat of course!) and am feeling much better. Baby has been shoulder-barging me this evening - a boney structure keeps jumping out around my belly button. I like to work out what it could be - I guess thats around the right area for a shoulder if its head-down back-out and not engaged?

H - waterbirth classes sound fab (we covered that at NCT last night). Are you guaranteed access to the pool? There is only 1 (maybe 2) at my hospital and the MW's tell you not to get your hopes up. Don't think I'll be allowed in anyway if I'm induced or being monitored for glucose levels - bummer.

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Evening all, Kimmy good luck for tomorrow will be logging on tomorrow for Nics update xx

As for me been poorly today picked up some sickness from somewhere and I am seriously knackered. 

Wish I could look forward to waterbirths or natural births - a C Section seemed exciting at the time now im getting nervous :(

Seeing the anethatist tomorrow to check on my suitability for surgery etc so another appointment clocked off..... then got my growth scan on Monday 

I know how u feel about sex Triple, Noel has been so patient bless him and still his, I keep thinking maybe I could then the thought horrifies me as im so tired and feel enormous !!

5 more days to work then im going into sleep mode for a week 

And i want to hire a hitman to take out Gillian McKeith !


----------



## hb1

They are going to tag the waterbirth class to the end of the main classes in the new year so those wanting it will just stay behind. Unfortunately not guarenteed to get the pool - it is first come first served and there is only one there - but they say it is really under used so fxd!!


----------



## Tulip

Well I've been up since half four and if these contractions keep going and Kimmy's at the end of the theatre list I could theoretically beat her :haha:


----------



## wish2bmama

Thinking of you Kimmy!

Go Nic go! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

eeeeeh nic!!!! :D Labour :dust:

good luck kimmy x


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> :rofl: TB - I'm going to ask you in 20 weeks time whether that is still a preference! I had to tell hubby in no uncertain terms the other night (even on his birthday), its just not gonna happen!

oh my, so its a matter of taking all you can get before that hahaha!

dayum...that means no bday sex for me next year!



oooh Go Go Nic!!!! and good luck Kimmy!!!


----------



## Minimin

Good luck Nic and KimmyB!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Vick - the policy is 38 weeks if insulin controlled, no later than due date with diet-controlled. They say it's not just the size of the baby (plenty of big babies without GD) but the extra sugar can make the placenta degrade quicker than usual so not a good idea to go overdue. I think it's a cautious policy but they don't like it when you argue. I'll be happy if they let me go beyond 39 weeks but hoping I might be able to go naturally, we'll see. What will they do to prepare your LO for induction at 35 weeks?
> 
> :hugs: Nic and Kimmy. Late stages don't sound fun.
> 
> Had a lovely weekend away, only wish it wasn't Monday tomorrow!
> 
> xxx

Ahh well that's better then isn't it? I have been in so long and seen so many women struggle to get into labour because they are inducing them at 38 weeks and they are just not ready.

They will give me steroids at some time before she is born (they sting like hell). If I am admitted again I will get them on my next visit and if not probably a few days before induction.




hb1 said:


> Wish :hugs: hope the hemmaroids aren't so bad.Yeyy for the sleep tho - that's v impressive :)
> 
> AFM - just back from my water birth class - v excited !!
> 
> hx

That sounds good - I've always wanted a water birth



tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ i hate cleaning...can i have sex instead?

I'd rather clean :haha:



TripleB said:


> :rofl: TB - I'm going to ask you in 20 weeks time whether that is still a preference! I had to tell hubby in no uncertain terms the other night (even on his birthday), its just not gonna happen!
> 
> Good luck Kimmy - there will be at least one little boy on here tomorrow then...! (Sorry Nic :hugs:)
> 
> I've been feeling rough this afternoon and left work early (god I wish I was on maternity leave), don't think the chicken sandwich at lunch agreed with me. Luckily my lovely hubby made my favourite pasta for dinner (wholewheat of course!) and am feeling much better. Baby has been shoulder-barging me this evening - a boney structure keeps jumping out around my belly button. I like to work out what it could be - I guess thats around the right area for a shoulder if its head-down back-out and not engaged?
> 
> H - waterbirth classes sound fab (we covered that at NCT last night). Are you guaranteed access to the pool? There is only 1 (maybe 2) at my hospital and the MW's tell you not to get your hopes up. Don't think I'll be allowed in anyway if I'm induced or being monitored for glucose levels - bummer.
> 
> xxx

When do you start maternity? Re the water birth they told me that you can still have one if you are being induced as long as you only need the gel to get you into labour and not a drip. I am not sure regarding the diabetes though



fluffyblue said:


> And i want to hire a hitman to take out Gillian McKeith !

Ooooh me too. How could she not see why she was disqualified yesterday?

And on another note - I can't believe you are 32 weeks already. I remember you when we were both ttc and you had your ticker saying you were giivng up after a certain date lol



Tulip said:


> Well I've been up since half four and if these contractions keep going and Kimmy's at the end of the theatre list I could theoretically beat her :haha:

Ooooooh I am so unbelievably excited. Keep going contractions!!!!

Good luck today Kimmy x


----------



## hb1

Go Kimmy and Nic!!!!! Looking foward to the baby pics!!


----------



## fluffyblue

Good luck Nic will be thinkin of you.

Yes Vic I said if I dont get a BFP before im 40 im giving up ! And got it 2 months later lol (still only 38 lol)

Hope everyone ok, I managed 4 hours unbroken sleep wahey :-0


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck Kimmy hope the section goes well x

Hope all goes well nic

Gosh HB water birth classes, didnt get offered them we just get asked if we want a water birth if its free.


----------



## Tulip

According to FB, Kimmy's little Archie has arrived safely :cloud9:


----------



## roonsma

Aww, congrats to Kimmy and Mr Kimmy :happydance: xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

yeppieeee!!! congratulations Kimmy!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats Kimmy! Welcome little Archie! xxxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Congratulations Kimmy - welcome to the world Archie. x


----------



## hb1

Yeyy!!! :wohoo: Congratulations Kimmy & Archie!!

AFM - re water birth classes - after the water birth class OH said he is now willing to try homebirth the class seemed to swing it for him- which he was dead against before, so I never pushed it and got my head in to doing a hospital birth ( water and hypnobirth ) and now I feel that it's too late to change my mind - I would have to organise everything for a homebirth and get a pool etc etc and with everything else I need to organise it all feels too much!! but a homebirth would be lovely and work really well with the hypnobirth!! - why couldn't he have considered homebirth a little sooner!!


----------



## Tulip

H, you've got loads of time. The MWs (here anyway) usually do a home visit about 37 weeks, and check your bloods to make sure your iron levels are ok.... I was going to use www.waterbabybirthingpoolhire.co.uk for the pool til I changed my mind - they're really nice.
Go for it! xx


----------



## SEA34

Good news my niece is home from hospital :happydance: just has to go back for antibotics everyday till sunday.

Congrats to Kimmy and Archie 

This time next week I'll have finished work, I can't wait feel huge today


----------



## Vickieh1981

Nic - why has someone posted Yay on your facebook??? We didn't miss anything did we????


----------



## Tulip

No she's just excited that we're in labour :)


----------



## MadamRose

Welcome Archie and congrats kimmy x


----------



## MadamRose

hb1 said:


> Yeyy!!! :wohoo: Congratulations Kimmy & Archie!!
> 
> AFM - re water birth classes - after the water birth class OH said he is now willing to try homebirth the class seemed to swing it for him- which he was dead against before, so I never pushed it and got my head in to doing a hospital birth ( water and hypnobirth ) and now I feel that it's too late to change my mind - I would have to organise everything for a homebirth and get a pool etc etc and with everything else I need to organise it all feels too much!! but a homebirth would be lovely and work really well with the hypnobirth!! - why couldn't he have considered homebirth a little sooner!!

I was menna have a homebirth but got told a few days before becuase of fainting i wasnt allowed. Hope to next time thought. 
Actualyl this time it was a good time i did due to the fact i bleed really heavyly stright after chloe was born
Hope you can have your homebirth


----------



## hb1

Good news Sea :thumbup:

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Nic - Go to the hospital please!!!! I want updates in the morning xxx


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: Congrats Kimmy and hello Archie.
Tulip- hope to log on tomorrow morning and have some lovely news of munch. xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Good luck Nic!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Message from Nik........

Baby E born at approx 6.45. Not weighed yet. Having lots of cuddles! 


She sent me a pic and he's bloody gorgeous!!!!!!

Well done nik and munch!!!! XXXXXXX


----------



## fluffyblue

Just seen it on FB such good news to start the day with - thanks for update xxxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah!

Congrats to Nik and Kimmy!!!!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## hb1

congratulations Nic :wohoo: :yipee:!!!

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Such a nice start to my day. First thing I did was go to Nics facebook and there is the beautiful munch. So precious x


----------



## tinybutterfly

he is precious idd!!!


----------



## TripleB

Ah such lovely news! Congrats to Kimmy and Nic! There is a definate trend of boys on this thread at the moment!

I've been to the hospital today and all good. BP was 115/70 (this is practically dead for me!) and baby doing great - its even in the LOL position which I'm told is best for birth (head is still free at the moment though so could change). Lazy bones was asleep for first 15 mins of the trace but then woke up. They said I had slightly elevated ALT levels in my blood which is something to do with the liver but aren't too worried because all other bloodwork was normal. Not sure why I'm getting such fab care - weekly blood tests, traces, BP testing - on top of my diabetes care. I'm getting my moneysworth out of the NHS that's for sure!

Right then, who's next for a baby?

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

CONGRATS NIC AND MUNCH!! YAY! :dance:

Oh man, glad you are okay Triple xx

off to the docs! hoping for good news and a nice scan! :) today WILL be a good day. xx


----------



## Tulip

Good luck with your scan Kim!

Well done at being practically dead Louise :rofl:

Thanks for all the congrats! Will post my birth story once we're home but in essence: Little monster came out with grade 2 meconium and his hand over his face = 3rd degree tear = spinal and an overnight stay. Have just managed to get him to latch on my own :yipee: and now put him in his fishtank for a nap before daddy comes back. He is a real boobymonster (baby, not daddy :haha:) Name still undecided xxx


----------



## TripleB

Nic - hasn't he got his hand over his face on your avatar? Should have seen that coming! Well done you hun - for the birth and the latch! Gotta be a record for shortest time between birth and back on BnB! When are you expecting to be home?

Can't wait for name and pics! 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

:headspin: :wohoo: Congrats Nic and Hello Munchkin! I am impressed at your posting already! Look forward to pics and stories hun :) TC xxx


----------



## Tulip

I think the bit on the left is my hip... But look at what's under his chin :dohh:

Am starting to realise just how well I did with the birth. Waters disnt break and MW had no idea I was pushing so she got the shock of her life when she randomly looked under me (I laboured standing up) and saw the waters hangin out of me, full of mec with babys head right behind them. 

Had some Peth about 2:30 to tide me over and leapt from 3cm to 8 in 2 hours. The rest was all done with TEMS. Pool was filled but I couldn't go in it til I lowered my pulse.... kept thinking to myself "Err... Domt think he's hanging around for the pool..." but didn't say it out loud :rofl: xxx


----------



## roonsma

Wow you sound like you're doing really well hun!

If i can offer you a little advice its be careful you don't get constipated, if they offer you any pain relief with codeine in it BEWARE!! Drink plenty of fluids and ask for some lactulose liquid if you feel like you're bunging up! 

Hope i don't sound preachy but i really wish someone had told me when i had a cut after a forceps delivery, it may have saved me a lot of pain! x


----------



## hb1

Wow Nic!! Not many babies come out with the waters intact - trust Munch to be different! Can't wait to see these pics!! :)

Glad all is well Lou - and what fab care!! 

hx


----------



## TripleB

Oooh that's good luck Nic (never die drowning or something like that!) xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> I think the bit on the left is my hip... But look at what's under his chin :dohh:
> 
> Am starting to realise just how well I did with the birth. Waters disnt break and MW had no idea I was pushing so she got the shock of her life when she randomly looked under me (I laboured standing up) and saw the waters hangin out of me, full of mec with babys head right behind them.
> 
> Had some Peth about 2:30 to tide me over and leapt from 3cm to 8 in 2 hours. The rest was all done with TEMS. Pool was filled but I couldn't go in it til I lowered my pulse.... kept thinking to myself "Err... Domt think he's hanging around for the pool..." but didn't say it out loud :rofl: xxx

Wow sounds like you did brilliantly.



TripleB said:


> Ah such lovely news! Congrats to Kimmy and Nic! There is a definate trend of boys on this thread at the moment!
> 
> I've been to the hospital today and all good. BP was 115/70 (this is practically dead for me!) and baby doing great - its even in the LOL position which I'm told is best for birth (head is still free at the moment though so could change). Lazy bones was asleep for first 15 mins of the trace but then woke up. They said I had slightly elevated ALT levels in my blood which is something to do with the liver but aren't too worried because all other bloodwork was normal. Not sure why I'm getting such fab care - weekly blood tests, traces, BP testing - on top of my diabetes care. I'm getting my moneysworth out of the NHS that's for sure!
> 
> Right then, who's next for a baby?
> 
> xxx

It wasn't you in the seat opposite me today was it? I had to go up to day assessment today and they were giving the woman opposite her blood results and said she had to eat something to wake baby up lol. It'd be weird if I did bump into you one day and not know :haha:

Next time you are up there have a look on the notice board - there is a picture of a baby in a blue baby gro with a tube in his nose, that's my Maff when he was born. I noticed today his pic is there.


----------



## TripleB

Ah no, it wasn't me Vic, I was there first thing and on my own. I only wish I could have eaten something to wake the baby up but no biscuits or fizzy drinks allowed! I had to make do with some cold water!

I will have a look for the piccy of your LO next time I'm there (weekly occurance!)

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Well done nic congrats on your little man, you did do well in birth by the sounds of it boo for your tear x


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Ah no, it wasn't me Vic, I was there first thing and on my own. I only wish I could have eaten something to wake the baby up but no biscuits or fizzy drinks allowed! I had to make do with some cold water!
> 
> I will have a look for the piccy of your LO next time I'm there (weekly occurance!)
> 
> xxx

Ahhh was the lovely Penny working this morning? I did see her briefly but I think she might have been on labour ward. She works mostly DAU now but she delivered my Jessica.

They got me to eat a baguette to wake my little girl up lol. Then she went mental - never ever have I felt her move that much.


----------



## SEA34

Congrats Nic :happydance:


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi all,
well, got the bad news today. full on GD, my body cant do it with a small diet. So, on to the really hard diet and the pills for now.

Lovebug is 4 pounds and 3 Ounces! :shock: He's um... huge. But he is so cute! I got a scan! He kicked at the prob :cloud9: The new diet is really hard, and pricking myself 4 times a day sucks, but it's all for my little man. Doc is talking 39ish weeks for my induction or section.


----------



## SEA34

Sorry to hear that wish, I've not heard anything since my blood test so am hoping it was ok x


----------



## wish2bmama

I hope yours comes back okay Sea xx


----------



## fluffyblue

4lb at 30 weeks Wish WOW - eye watering lol. Sorry about the GD though.

As for me still no sleep really hard work now. Got 4 days left at work so trying to manage x


----------



## Tulip

Ouchee. Sounds like a section to me, Kim. Do you have people around to help you afterwards if Hubby is still away? xx

Munchkin has a name! Dillon. He's been discharged, we just need to get mummy to prove her arse still works and we can go home! :wohoo:


----------



## Minimin

Lovely name and come on Mummy!!! Hope you are doing well Tulip :) :hugs:


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Wish - so sorry about the GD.

Yey!!! for Dillon :yipee: Hope your bottom is back in action soon Nic ;)

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks everyone, yea.. ugh... bigggg baby lol. I have tons of friends down here, so I should be well taken care of :)

YAY Nic! I love the name!!! Hope you get to go home soon!!! I can't wait for the birth story xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Love the name Nic - welcome Dillon - hope you're both on your way home.

Is there any news from Kimmy?

Wish, I am sorry about the GD. You know I'm here if you want to ask any questions :hugs:. I promise you it won't seem so bad when you've gotten your head around it - even the diet becomes second nature after a while. Don't worry too much about the size of the baby, if you can get your sugars under control you'll be able to manage the growth spurt. I was also told that plenty of women birth big babies every day (with or without GD) - look at Phillipa and the gorgeous Chloe! I was a chunky 9lbs 1oz at birth and my Mum didn't even tear so please don't worry, just go with what's right for you hun. Have a nosey on the gestational complications thread - I promise you lovebug isn't too big by some standards AND fetal weight is only an estimate from the abdo/head/femur measurements, doesn't take any other things like bone density, long legs etc into account! 

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Nothing new on her FB Louise x

I'm still in hospital, unable to forcefeed myself fruit as it'll make Dillon colicky :(


----------



## TripleB

Drink loads of water - will make you need the loo and you never know what might happen while you're sat there! xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

TripleB said:


> Love the name Nic - welcome Dillon - hope you're both on your way home.
> 
> Is there any news from Kimmy?
> 
> Wish, I am sorry about the GD. You know I'm here if you want to ask any questions :hugs:. I promise you it won't seem so bad when you've gotten your head around it - even the diet becomes second nature after a while. Don't worry too much about the size of the baby, if you can get your sugars under control you'll be able to manage the growth spurt. I was also told that plenty of women birth big babies every day (with or without GD) - look at Phillipa and the gorgeous Chloe! I was a chunky 9lbs 1oz at birth and my Mum didn't even tear so please don't worry, just go with what's right for you hun. Have a nosey on the gestational complications thread - I promise you lovebug isn't too big by some standards AND fetal weight is only an estimate from the abdo/head/femur measurements, doesn't take any other things like bone density, long legs etc into account!
> 
> xxx

Thanks so much Triple :hugs: Do you have any food sujestions? I'm having a hard time finding the right balance of foods. I can't wait for my diet class next week and find out more. I feel like I'm in the dark.. and today is thanksgiving in the states! UGH! 

good luck Nic! 

xx


----------



## TripleB

Oh that's bad luck - although I would say fill your boots with turkey (that's Thanksgiving meal right?) and veg - just go easy on the potatoes and no lovely desserts (although you can make your own with sweetner rather than sugar and you can have cream - yeah!). I have basically changed anything white...bread, pasta, rice etc to the wholewheat variety and cut out anything sugary. It will be a bit trial and error to start with (do you have your blood glucose testing kit already?) - I quickly found out breakfast cereals and tomato ketchup were a no-no. Just to give you an idea of my typical day:

Breakfast: Boiled egg and wholemeal toast
Lunch: Couscous chicken salad with houmous
Dinner: Chilli con carne with brown rice and veg.
Snacks (whenever you feel hungry): nuts, apples and low-sugar cereal bars, cheese and crackers, glass of milk...

I have been able to eat out on this too - just go easy on the carbs e.g. half a pizza and some salad, half a portion of rice with a curry, boiled or new potatoes instead of fries.

Seriously hun, I feel great following the diet - I still have bags of energy, heartburn has totally disappeared and am sleeping like a baby every night. I might just be lucky but I'm seeing this as a positive from something that made be feel really quite upset when I found out.

Should also mention that if you think you have eaten something a little carb/sugar heavy then a 20-min walk will make your body process it quicker - works wonders. I have the most problem with my fasting reading - the one you can't control and I don't have time for a walk in the mornings. All my after food readings are fine - not sure whether this will mean insulin in the long-run or not. I have my next growth scan on Monday so we'll see how its going then.

Good luck and lots of love xxx


----------



## Tulip

^^ Just this post, if it makes a difference to Kim, has made starting this thread well worth it. Sorry, it's my hormones, but the support just made me cry!

It might also be relief - literally - as I've now done my 'homework' and will spend the next several hours beggin to be released :)


----------



## TripleB

Ah bless you Nic :hugs:. You should feel proud of starting this thread - its been an absolute lifeline for me. When I think back, every single one of us has faced challenges in our pregnancies, on top of the fact we are PAL mummies - just look at us now, babies all over the shop and everyone in the home straight...might start welling up myself...!

Gold star for you on the homework - bet you can't wait to show your little man his new home!

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i too have loved beng part of this thread :) lvz ya all x x


----------



## SEA34

Me too, I know I don't post much but I feel everyone is so supportive and really understanding of all the worries we have. I feel so happy when each baby is born as it means so much to us all.

Are you and Dillon home yet Nic? x


----------



## Tulip

Not yet hon, STILL waiting for the doc to see me :growlmad:

However, Kim & Archie and Kirstie & Cameron are all home! :yipee:


----------



## hb1

Group hug :hugs: :)

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

:guns: Nic, i was let out without needin a #2, so long as i'd had one by day 3 . . . 

:happydance:Kim & Archie and Kirstie & Cameron :cloud9: 

i just spent 40 quid on Newlook :)


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls!! I'm back! I got discharged yesterday tea time. We had an eventful first night at home, Archie would not settle but today has been great so hoping for a better night tonight. Am planning on writing birth story tomorrow (visitors permitting - where the hell do they all come from?!) I'm feeling fine post surgery. We are so in love with our little man :cloud9:


----------



## TripleB

Oh he is just delicious Kimmy! Love the name too! Can't wait for the birth story - hope the visitors aren't too much! xxx


----------



## hb1

Kimmy - love the pic - he's as cute as can be!! :flower:

hx


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: Kimmy! What a gorgeous fella you got there! I hope he is more settled today and darn those visitors- shut the curtains and turn off the bell I say :LOL:
Looking forward to reading about your birth story and of course more pictures of Mr Handsome!
xxxxx


----------



## hb1

Ollie's had a couple of quiet days ( seems to happen after pg yoga ) but he's made up for it today - he's been wriggling around ALOT all day :cloud9:

hx


----------



## TripleB

Making his presence known huh h?! Now I've been told which way my little one is lying I try and work out which limb is sticking out of my tummy! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Oh agreed, Archie is tastyyyyyy! Bless him! I'm just waiting for munch to demand yet another snack. If we follow last nights pattern we'll be cluster feeding til 2am, hopefully followed by a decent break. *crosses fingers*

H, glad Ollie is ok, he does like to wind you up, that one!

Xx


----------



## Tulip

PS my nips are ABLAZE. he is so strong!0


----------



## hb1

ouch!!


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: tulip - its gets better i promise :)

so happy to see more babies born :D


----------



## hb1

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/470827-wantabean-kirstie.html

Here's an update on Kirstie in 3rd tri


----------



## MadamRose

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: tulip - its gets better i promise :)
> 
> so happy to see more babies born :D

I agree it gets much better glad your and LO are well tlip

Im so glad wantabean and cameron are ok 

Just a flying visit from me getting an early night as we are going to york tomorrow so chloe can see her great nanny and get great auntie i cant wait either tbh as i haven't seen them since i got married. 

Hope everyone else is ok :D


----------



## Vickieh1981

KimmyB said:


> :hi: girls!! I'm back! I got discharged yesterday tea time. We had an eventful first night at home, Archie would not settle but today has been great so hoping for a better night tonight. Am planning on writing birth story tomorrow (visitors permitting - where the hell do they all come from?!) I'm feeling fine post surgery. We are so in love with our little man :cloud9:
> 
> Here's a pic of the little fella
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs964.snc4/75728_1714782793706_1362291501_1838706_4641418_n.jpg

Awwww he is beautiful



Tulip said:


> PS my nips are ABLAZE. he is so strong!0

I'm sorry hun :( It will get better though xx



hb1 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/470827-wantabean-kirstie.html
> 
> Here's an update on Kirstie in 3rd tri

That is so scary,I am so happy he is okay xx


----------



## hb1

It sounds so very scary - but he made a good recovery thank goodness 

hx


----------



## tinybutterfly

what a cutie kimmy!!!


----------



## hannah76

aw, kimmy he's so cute!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi all! Been MIA for a bit.

thank you so much for the tips Triple! Wicked helped me out :)

Nic, I'm so glad you started this thread too! **LOVES** AND I'm glad you got to go home! yay!

I LOVE the pic Kimmy! You must be one proud Momma!

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Not long until Christmas! xx


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats on all the new arrivals, what cute little ones!!! Glad everyone is happy and healthy!! :hug:


----------



## TripleB

Morning ladies, bumps and babies!

Uggggh, my dinner didn't agree with me last night, had to duck out of NCT early, spent most of the night in the loo and was finally sick at 6am. Sickness bugs with thumping babies do not mix! Have stayed at home today and feeling a little better after a few hours sleep. Off to the hospital at 12 for mammoth session of BP check, trace, bloods, scan, diabetes consultant and obstetrician. Having a little trouble with my fasting sugar readings again so bracing myself for insulin shots and induction discussion.

Hope you're all well (for a Monday).

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: triple, hope u feel better today, and that things go well today and they dont want you to go down the injection/induction route xxx


----------



## TripleB

4 hours at the hospital no less! BP is good but have been put on slow-acting insulin to help me control my fasting sugars. One injection in the belly daily. Luckily needle is so thin it doesn't hurt. Baby is estimated to weigh a whopping 6lbs already - combo of a plump tummy from the GD and Daddy's long legs - both in the 90s on the centile graph -eeek! Given the insulin I'm looking at 39 weeks for induction and hopes of an active labour are out of the window as I'll be on at least 2 drips - boo. On the plus side baby seems healthy and had lovely sonographer who showed me it's beautiful face (looked boyish to me!) .xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

hi girls hope all are well.

Well ive spent months having scans because they feared baby may be small, so i have a scan today and bubbs weighs approx 5lb 8oz at 32 weeks !! Now they fear he may be too big - i cant win !!

Triple looks like we are in same boat, junior has long legs and a huge belly, im above 90th centile too !


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: fluffy. Are they going to scan you again? I've got another in 2 weeks. Putting a positive spin on things, in the words of my Mum "big babies sleep better". xxx


----------



## hb1

1 day till maternity leave Fluffs :happydance: !!

:hugs: sorry about the insulin Lou :hugs:

Done my xmas shopping!!! yeyy!! ( just thought of one I missed but it won't be a problem :) )

hx


----------



## fluffyblue

Yeah Triple i have had to have a repeat glucose test and also being scanned in 3 weeks.

Yes my maternity leave begins today and im so pleased.

Pram and cot have arrived today so looking forward to putting them up at weekend :0


----------



## TripleB

Yay for maternity leave fluffy! I have really thought about bringing mine forward (esp as the liklihood is I'll be induced early). Have been working at home again today though (can't shift this tummy bug and proximity to the loo is a must!) and think what I'll probably do is request a few more home working days over the next few weeks.

Great news about the pram and cot. We are waiting for the cot to be delivered to the store and for my colleague to give us the pram she promised us (getting nervous she's changed her mind now!).

Just out of interest on your scan fluffy - did they give you the individual measurements? I was chatting to some ladies on the other boards and they explained how weight estimates can be way off...

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Yeah I got all the measurements they all way off the normal scale specially his belly !


----------



## fluffyblue

Occipitofrontal Diameter - 112.8mm
Head Circumference - 320.5mm
Abdominal Circ - 308.3
Femur Length - 65.9

Est Fetal Weight - 5lb 8oz - 2501g 

If you put them in baby2see.com there is a bit that tells you how much forward you are measuring...


----------



## TripleB

Good tip fluffy! If I put mine in as 33 weeks (was 33+4) the head is 66th, abdomen is 91st, femur is 97th and estimated weight is 72nd centile. For some reason that doesn't seem so frightening! Think we have a pair of lanky babies! xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Crikey mines worse - Head 94th, Abdo 99th !, femur 98 and weight is 67th - think I need to be scared lol - he has a big head and belly but she did say he was very long as well !


----------



## TripleB

Looks like he's in proportion though which has got to be a good thing. Mine's got a small head on a chunky body! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hey sorry ive been busy so not been on much have i missed anything?

How is everyone doing? x


----------



## SEA34

I'm ok, how are you and Chloe, finished work yesterday so spent today doing nothing at all. 

I've either got one week (till full term) or 6 weeks to go seems like a long time x


----------



## MadamRose

why have you got 2 diffrent dates?

chloe is good the other night she slept from 10pm to 5.30 am no feed or anything health visitor said its really good for breastfed baby. i have put some more pics of her on my jornal :D including a lovely one of her laughing


----------



## SEA34

I'm haven't :) sorry I meant either 1 week till full term or 6 weeks if I go overdue by a couple of weeks so she could come at any time x


----------



## MadamRose

Aww sorry going mad :haha: aww 6 weeks isnt too bad and hopefully you wont be waiting that long :D


----------



## SEA34

Hope so, still got things to do so I'm hoping she stays put for at least another 3 weeks (even if that is Christmas)


----------



## MadamRose

Yes maybe she will come christmas day :haha:


----------



## hannah76

wow, congrats to all the new mommies on this thread! i've come to update as i'm now overdue, but no baby yet... being overdue is so miserable! i can't wait to meet my little girl and each day seems to drag on like a week :( i hope to be able to come back with good news soon! 

take care x


----------



## tinybutterfly

it's december 2nd here, that was my guess for her due date... so com'oooooooooon little girl, come out and plaaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## TripleB

Hope she comes for you soon Hannah, good luck!

Morning ladies, snow day for me - woohoo! Hubby is at home too. Don't think I'm up to a snowball fight but it beats being in the office. Think I might wash all the baby clothes and think about what to put in my hospital bag.

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Hope she comes soon Hannah!

Enjoy a snuggly day in the warm everyone xx


----------



## MadamRose

I agree hope baby arrives soon Hannah. Enjoy ur snow day with hubby. We got loads of snow here 2 not always fun taking buggy in it. Hope everyone is well


----------



## hb1

I'm in work and have just been sick - 2nd time in 2 weeks - feel better now.

Was funny as I saw loads of dots after I was sick!! 

hx


----------



## hb1

Ps Happy 34 weeks to Lou and me :happydance:

hx


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: h - hate being sick so much! xxx


----------



## SEA34

Happy 34 weeks h and Triple, h I was sick everyday before I went to work made me feel ok for the rest of day though.

Just back from midwife, still got glucose and now got trace of protein too :(, so had bloods taken again, good news is I'm now measuring exactly 36 weeks and she is 3/5 engaged.

Chloe looks so cute in the new pics Philippa x


----------



## hb1

Fxd the bloods are ok Sea - good news on the measurements and being engaged!! :thumbup:

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Happy 34 weeks hb and Lou! Sorryou have been sick hb :hugs: Never fun :(

Hope the little one comes out soon Hannah :hugs:

Sorry about the bloods sea, but yay for 36 weeks and engaged!

afm, I have been busy! I have my final exam in less than 2 weeks! And now I am being seen by my docs every week, then 2 times a week at 32 weeks. They upped my GD meds, but say I am doing well with the diet so, so far so good! But I really want a cupcake :blush:


----------



## TripleB

Ah wish - you and me both hunni, although I'm leaning towards a slice of apple pie! What meds do they have you on? I'm injecting 6mls of slow-acting insulin every evening - its not so bad and its really working on my blood sugars. Diet works for me during the day. Glad you're being looked after. I'm at the hospital every week and its very reassuring. I should find out my induction date a week on Monday - getting very excited now that baby could be here in 5 weeks! 

Hope your bloods come back ok Sea - great news on measurements and engagement!

xxx


----------



## SEA34

Me too, think its the 11th time I've had blood taken for one reason or another.

I was only measuring 32cm 2 weeks ago so must have had a growth spurt certainly feels like it. 

Not long for us all to go now, are you allowed to eat normally again straight after the birth or do you have to wait for further tests xx


----------



## TripleB

Straight back to normal as soon as the placenta is out (that's what I've been promised and I'm holding them to it!). Have a follow-up GTT six weeks after the birth to make sure everything is ok then annual checks (there is a higher risk of developing Type 2 diabetes having had GD). If they induce me at 39 weeks (5 weeks today!) thats a day before my 30th birthday. I'm going to ask for a few days earlier in the hope a) I can be at home with the baby on my birthday and b) I can celebrate with some champers and a big box of chocolates! 

I know all about growth spurts supposedly this little one has put on nearly 3lbs in 4 weeks! Blood tests too - a weekly occurance! I used to be terrified of them - now I watch! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## SEA34

Thats good news, hope you are home with your baby for your birthday that would be amazing. I don't watch the needle go in but don't mind watching the blood come out :haha:


----------



## wish2bmama

TripleB said:


> Ah wish - you and me both hunni, although I'm leaning towards a slice of apple pie! What meds do they have you on? I'm injecting 6mls of slow-acting insulin every evening - its not so bad and its really working on my blood sugars. Diet works for me during the day. Glad you're being looked after. I'm at the hospital every week and its very reassuring. I should find out my induction date a week on Monday - getting very excited now that baby could be here in 5 weeks!
> 
> Hope your bloods come back ok Sea - great news on measurements and engagement!
> 
> xxx

Mmm apple pie. :) I am on 5mg of Glyburide for now. They hope the pills work, if not then I will be switched to the injections. Yay for finding out induction date soon! :happydance: How exciting!


----------



## TripleB

I was hoping they might try me on that first but according to my hospital pills aren't licenced for diabetes in pregnancy in the UK so it was straight to the injections - boo! I know some ladies are on metformin but they seem to be in the minority here. xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh really? Wow, I didn't know that... hrm.. That has me thinking now. I hope my doctors wouldn't give me something that could hurt my baby.


----------



## TripleB

Oh no wish, I didn't mean that, please don't worry. Some women get it here prescribed by doctors anyway (they don't have to follow the rules!) but it hasn't been through the bureaucratic process. Sure it has in the US because it seems to be a lot more common to prescribe there. xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh fthew! I have had to be careful with doctors in the US, they like to over perscribe meds that have worse side effects than the meds are made for! Grr... I didn't have that problem in Germany, so it's taken some getting use to. 

I had turkey baccon, 3 eggs and a class of milk for breakfest and my blood sugar was 125! :dance: Now to think of my morning snack. I am thinking a yogert is in my future :)


----------



## TripleB

Good work on the breakfast! I like yogurts for snacks too - also nuts, cheese and low-sugar cereal bars. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry bout bloods sea but yay on being engaged :D
hugs 2 girls who want cake etc it will be worth it in the end x


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, just popping in whilst little man is having a nap post bottle :D

Happy 34 weeks girls! :happydance:
Good news on the blood sugar Wish :happydance:
How is everyone else? 

I am loving being a mummy, Archie is such a good little baby. He's had a bit of an unsettled day today but can't really complain as so far I haven't had one sleep deprived night! Touch wood it stays that way. 

Love all round x


----------



## wish2bmama

AW Kimmy, that's so sweet xxx


----------



## TripleB

Great to hear from you Kimmy! And also great you are proving my Mum's theory (to try and calm me down about pushing out a whopper) that bigger babies are good sleepers!

Love the new title Nic - Dillon is definitely here! :hugs:

I've just been buying stuff on the internet for my hospital bag! Maternity pads and nursing nighties - oh the glamour!

xxx


----------



## hb1

wish2bmama said:


> Oh really? Wow, I didn't know that... hrm.. That has me thinking now. I hope my doctors wouldn't give me something that could hurt my baby.

I was on Metformin till 17 weeks as per my consultant for my PCOS - while in the UK it isn't licensed for pg it is used for pcos - they only stop it then as the issue that causes mc in pcos due to hormone inbalance should be over by then. It is considered safe in pg - and the benefits outweigh the risks - I don't think any problems have been seen to be caused by Met.

It works by making your body more sensitive to the insulin you produce naturally and so more easily maintains the steady blood sugar level.

I was on 850mg twice a day and Ollie seems fine :)

Kimmy - Glad you're enjoying mummyhood :)


hx


----------



## hb1

PS LollyW has had Olivia ( Livi ) I think yesterday :)

hx


----------



## hb1

PS again MrsG5 also had her baby on 23rd November - a little boy :) they hadn't chosen a name on our last update :) just for your front page Nic :)


----------



## Tulip

Thanks gorgeous will update when can get back on lappy (had an amazing 10 mins earlier!!) 

Love all round. Colic-boy sends farts xx


----------



## hb1

Ollie sends wind back :)


----------



## hb1

PS Ollie's movements of late feel soooo strong :cloud9:


----------



## TripleB

Yay for strong movements h! Its the ones where you can feel the limbs that make me (and hubby) squirm! Yesterday was super-active for my little one, I wonder what today will bring.

Had some sad news this morning. One of my friends who was due around the same time as me with twins had them earlier in the week at 34 weeks. They both weighed about 4.5lbs. Sadly one of the them didn't make it :cry:. 

Hubby has turned into a prison warden and I'm the prisoner. He won't let me out of the house to go to work because our lane is icy - major cabin fever!

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

I am sooo very sorry for your friend triple. My thoughts go out to her and her family. xx


----------



## hb1

Oh Lou - so so sorry for your friend and her family :hugs:

hx


----------



## hb1

PS My oh is also being over anxious - we haven't even got that much snow - bless him


----------



## TripleB

Thanks ladies :hugs:.

h - my hubby has gone to work but insists I stay at home! I have told him I am going to my hairdressers appointment tomorrow no matter what - I need this barnet tamed for baby photos!

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

TripleB said:


> Great to hear from you Kimmy! And also great you are proving my Mum's theory (to try and calm me down about pushing out a whopper) that bigger babies are good sleepers!
> 
> Love the new title Nic - Dillon is definitely here! :hugs:
> 
> I've just been buying stuff on the internet for my hospital bag! Maternity pads and nursing nighties - oh the glamour!
> 
> xxx

I agree to the bit about bigger babies sleeping longer, Chloe was born 9lbs 12 and has been a pretty good sleeper from the 

My thoughts to your friend and her family lou x


----------



## SEA34

So sorry to hear about your friend Triple x


----------



## hb1

Back from MW - all good - Ollie is head down - not engaged - hb 120-130 - accelerating to 150 ( he was wriggling while being checked ) my bp 110/70, FH 36cm- so still measuring 2 weeks ahead :)

hx


----------



## TripleB

Good news h! xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Wanderful hb!! :)))


----------



## Minimin

:thumbup: H!!!! Great news! Well done babba!


----------



## wish2bmama

GAHH!! My cousin is a nurse.. and she told me the pills are NOT okay for pregnancy! So I looked it up on the web, and it is a class C drug!! A NO NO!! UGHHH!

So I am going off it and will call the doctor on monday. I will do the shots instead. I am just sooo sick of this crap!


----------



## TripleB

Oh wish, please don't worry I am sure the pills will not harm lovebug, there are lots of women on them during pregnancy. Good to raise it with your doc though and if you do go for shots I promise they don't hurt, just a scratch, even less than testing your blood sugar. :hugs: hun, it's never easy is it? xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Thank you so much for all of your support Triple :hugs: xxxx


----------



## TripleB

My pleasure sweetie. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Wonderful news h :D

And sorry to hear about the time your having wish :hugs:

I have put some new pics on my jornal including one with chloe with our christmas tree, and some with chloe with our snow man that we made at 12.30am :haha: we got carried away at my sisters on the wii so didnt realise how late it got, While we were at my sisters it snowed again so snow was fresh, so we made a snowman on the way home :haha: of cousre we waiting until this morning to take pics :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

popping by with loves :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls hope we all having a good weekend.

Well im now on maternity leave officially and it feels to great knowing I dont have to get up to go to work tomorrow!

Nursery is now done, cot up etc and pram up but down again and put away lol im 95% of the way there now.

Feeling little shitty as I am not sleeping at all managed 2 hours last night was awake for 5 hours, thought it was the zantac the doc gave me as I see it can cause insomnia but no didnt take for 24 hours and still didnt sleep.

Triple - Noels the same I havent driven since wednesday he even walked up the shop with me today to get the newspaper - so nice to be looked after though for a change. So sorry about your friend to xxx

Great news H about bubs - mines head down and I can feel him im waddling all the time now, he is measuring 37 weeks and boy can I feel it - hoping the growth spurt slows down or ill be having a xmas baby :-/

Hope everyone had a good weekend xxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay for Mat leave fluffy!


----------



## MissyMojo

hope everyone is doing ok, sendin lots of love,


----------



## Tulip

Hi girls sending love and snuggles. Feed-change-bedtime for us xx


----------



## MissyMojo

nite nic - b gd dillon x x


----------



## hb1

A week off for me - having stud wall put up tomorrow and heated towel rail and making a cheesecake for my sister when I see her Tuesday ( for my birthday ) so busy start to the week but will be good to be busy as is the anniversary of my mc this week.

Got my last 2 xmas presents today and everything is wrapped!

hx


----------



## TripleB

Great going on the pressies h - I've just nailed a load on Amazon, should be delivered on Wednesday. NCT was all about induction this evening - feeling very prepared now! :hugs: on the anniversary of your MC.

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Mornin all! Had my baby shower on saterday! I am soo blessed to have such wonderful friends! I will post pics later of the all the goodies me and the baby got! 

My DH had sent a box to the friends house that threw the shower and gave her instructions to give it to me then and take pics! :cloud9: it was sports onesies! 2 red sox, and one patriots Tom Brady jersey. AND he did math and got the sizes the baby will need for the baseball and football seasons. :kiss:


----------



## hb1

awwwww - glad you had a lovely time and lovely pressies and your lovely OH :)

hx


----------



## TripleB

That's so cute of your DH wish - mine did something similar working out what size England rugby sleepsuit to buy to coincide with the next big tournament! Sounds like you are one popular lady!

Had my weekly check today - all good BP 120/80, baby still cephalic but has moved from LOL to ROA. According to midwife this is good - its looking at my left buttcheek! Usually baby is asleep when they hook me up to the trace but today it was so active, they couldn't get a clear signal so I had to sit there with my finger pressing down on the pad for 30 mins! All good though.

Had my carpets cleaned and boiler serviced today. Cot arrives this week too - I'm ready for this baby!

9 working days left until maternity leave!

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay Triple! Ony 9 days left! Glad everything went well at the check up. Nice job on the carpets, boiler and cot! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

sounds like things are going well fr u girls :)


----------



## hb1

pregnancy wise for me yes - logistical wise - it feels like a long boring very messy nightmare.

Hope you're well Jo and your little man - he's looking v cute in your avatar :)

PS 7 working days left for me - only as I am off this week - I start maternity leave on 23rd December - spot on 37 weeks - and have a lot to do work wise between now and then too!! 

hx


----------



## zoe87

Hey all :D hope ur all okay! I've had a really emotional day! Only got 11 days left && cAnt quite believe I've made It so far x


----------



## hb1

:happydance: nearly down to single figures Zoe - I think I'll be feeling extra emotional when I'm there!!

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay for only 7 working days Hb!!

I just spent sooo much money on amazon... :blush: But I am getting super excited!


----------



## hb1

Yey for spending too much money wish!! :happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

:hi: congrats to all the mommy's your LO are all so cute, and 2 all the mummy's with buns baking hang in there youll hold your LO soon enough


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Look how precious your little man is now! He's gotten so big!!! <3


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, wow everyone is getting really close now :wohoo: My little man is 2 weeks old today and it is going soooo fast. I'm trying to hang on to every moment as I know they don't stay tiny for long.

Agiboma, little Micah isn't so little now is he, clever little man!

Megg good luck for Dec 7th! :wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

I shall transfer your luck to tomorrow morning instead, Kimmy! LOL Thanks!


----------



## hb1

Good luck from now till New Year Megg :)

hx


----------



## hb1

PS - having a slight wobble - haven't had one for a while and it's probably more to do with being the anniversary of my mc but .... Ollie is still moving as often but it had been strong rolling / sweeping movements previously but the last few days it's been more little wriggles - he's stayed in the same place - so now I'm stressing that he's stuck or wrapped up in his cord - so does reduced movement just mean lack of any movement or smaller movements too?

Did any of the winter mummies have this at 35 weeks? ( well 35 weeks tomorrow )

hx


----------



## TripleB

Good luck Megg! Hoping for your extra-special and much deserved Christmas present!

h - my LO just wriggles or sticks its limbs out now rather than rolling around as it did a few weeks ago - my bump sometimes takes on the strangest shape! I'm sure its to do with lack of room and that Ollie is staying put now he's in the right position. 

I'm making some real progress at work clearing my backlog. Can't believe that this time next week it'll be 2 days until maternity leave!

Also, if I get my chosen induction date I could be having my baby 4 weeks today - eek!

xxx


----------



## hb1

Thanks Lou - I've just been imagining the worst and didn't want to stress my OH out ( he stresses easily at the mo!! ) 

Crikey 4 weeks!!!! think of that in days - I think it's even eeeekier!! - and the christmas week will just fly by with so much going on!!

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Hope everything is going well for you all. It wont be long now until more babies are turning up :D

Loads of good luck to you meg

Chloe has got her 1st habs tomorrow bless her little sole.

Hope you and all your bubs and bumps are well x


----------



## TripleB

hb1 said:


> Thanks Lou - I've just been imagining the worst and didn't want to stress my OH out ( he stresses easily at the mo!! )
> 
> Crikey 4 weeks!!!! think of that in days - I think it's even eeeekier!! - and the christmas week will just fly by with so much going on!!
> 
> hx

Mine too h - he just stares at my bump and asks (for the millionth time) "have you packed your hospital bag yet?". Lots of stress at work for him at the moment too so I should just pack that bag and stop him worrying! Am waiting for a mothercare order to be delivered with some stuff for my bag though!

You're so right - Christmas is going to fly and it'll be the first week of Jan before we know it. 

I have had diarrhea for over a week now. It comes and goes but the last few days I start to feel it coming on in the afternoon - yesterday it made me feel sick too so had a nap when I got in. I'm not sure if its something I'm eating (which is not a lot because of the GD!) but its getting very annoying! Yesterday it made my blood sugars go screwy too - back to normal today but too much of that is not good for the baby. 4 weeks is not soon enough - as much as I love being pregnant, I would like the baby in my arms and my bodily functions back!

On the plus side, my colleague brought in her travel system for me today. So I am now the proud owner of a bugaboo - and it cost me nothing!

xxx


----------



## hb1

I wouldn't be surprised if it was to do the the gd treatment - maybe check out some diabetic websites for info about the effect of treatments on the old bowel system - my friend at work is diabetic - I can ask on Monday if they initially had any issues... 

Was just thinking as well - it's probably nice for you having to go through the induction that you are on team yellow - although you didn't want the induction there's a fab surprise for you too :)

hx


----------



## TripleB

That's true - I wonder if its the insulin...

Ah thanks hun :hugs:, that's true! I shall hold that thought when I'm bedbound, rigged up to drips, being constantly monitored and trying to resist an epidural!

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

OMG I am SOO busy! I hardly have time to sit down! UGH! 

A little update on me, I got my insulin today :). First shot is tonight! I will be seen 3 times a week now, so a bit more complicated for my schedule. But I can work with it for now. 

Love to all you wonderful ladies! xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Hope the insulin goes ok wish. Are you injecting in your tummy? I just pinch an inch and go for it, it's not so bad. Sounds like they are looking after you with 3 appointments per week. Are they going to scan you again so you can get another glimpse of lovebug? 

Hope you're getting some time to relax in your busy schedule :hugs:

xxx


----------



## SEA34

Hi all, can't believe I'm full term today :)

Rang the doctor as had not heard anything re blood tests, apparantly the hospital sent me a letter a week ago (which I never got) and now they want me to have a GTT next week bit gutted and surely is far too late to be doing it.

Also have the most horrendous piles so not slept all night, hope everyone else is doing better x


----------



## TripleB

Have you had any growth scans SEA? If it turns out that you do have undiagnosed GD they may not let you go over 40 weeks if the baby is measuring big. They also worry about placenta performance past 40 weeks. They should be seeing you this week though! xxx


----------



## SEA34

No I've had traces of glucose since 28 weeks and they just kept taking blood and telling me it was fine, no scans no mention of GGT only now at 37 weeks have they decided to do further testing so have an appointment for Monday and I have to take my own Luzozade


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: hun, that's a bit crap - especially that you have to take your own drink! Try not to worry, you're so close now I am sure it will be fine. Maybe try and reduce your sugar intake until your appointment - every little helps.

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

fluffyblue said:


> hi girls hope all are well.
> 
> Well ive spent months having scans because they feared baby may be small, so i have a scan today and bubbs weighs approx 5lb 8oz at 32 weeks !! Now they fear he may be too big - i cant win !!
> 
> Triple looks like we are in same boat, junior has long legs and a huge belly, im above 90th centile too !

LOL Typical isn't it? One extreme to the other.



TripleB said:


> Yay for maternity leave fluffy! I have really thought about bringing mine forward (esp as the liklihood is I'll be induced early). Have been working at home again today though (can't shift this tummy bug and proximity to the loo is a must!) and think what I'll probably do is request a few more home working days over the next few weeks.
> 
> Great news about the pram and cot. We are waiting for the cot to be delivered to the store and for my colleague to give us the pram she promised us (getting nervous she's changed her mind now!).
> 
> Just out of interest on your scan fluffy - did they give you the individual measurements? I was chatting to some ladies on the other boards and they explained how weight estimates can be way off...
> 
> xxx

Yeah they can be tons out. They said that Maff was 4lb 11oz the day before induction and he was 6lb born at 34 weeks.



hb1 said:


> PS LollyW has had Olivia ( Livi ) I think yesterday :)
> 
> hx

YEY Congratulations Lolly x



TripleB said:


> Yay for strong movements h! Its the ones where you can feel the limbs that make me (and hubby) squirm! Yesterday was super-active for my little one, I wonder what today will bring.
> 
> Had some sad news this morning. One of my friends who was due around the same time as me with twins had them earlier in the week at 34 weeks. They both weighed about 4.5lbs. Sadly one of the them didn't make it :cry:.
> 
> Hubby has turned into a prison warden and I'm the prisoner. He won't let me out of the house to go to work because our lane is icy - major cabin fever!
> 
> xxx

That's awful and terribly scary. I thought things were almost always okay at that stage. Am scared about delivering early now :(



hb1 said:


> PS - having a slight wobble - haven't had one for a while and it's probably more to do with being the anniversary of my mc but .... Ollie is still moving as often but it had been strong rolling / sweeping movements previously but the last few days it's been more little wriggles - he's stayed in the same place - so now I'm stressing that he's stuck or wrapped up in his cord - so does reduced movement just mean lack of any movement or smaller movements too?
> 
> Did any of the winter mummies have this at 35 weeks? ( well 35 weeks tomorrow )
> 
> hx

I'm not scaremongering hun but any change in movements is significant. The movement should never slow down or become weaker. They may not be able to do big rolls anymore because of lack of space but you should be able to feel more than little wiggles.

Can you go to Day assessment and just get a trace done?



TripleB said:


> That's true - I wonder if its the insulin...
> 
> Ah thanks hun :hugs:, that's true! I shall hold that thought when I'm bedbound, rigged up to drips, being constantly monitored and trying to resist an epidural!
> 
> xxx

I hope it won't be that way for you. Are you going to be on a sliding scale in labour? If not you shouldn't be wired up constantly. They monitor for 20 minutes, give you the propess and then monitor for an hour. After that you are free to do as you wish.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww :hugs: sea yes it doesnt seem really late i would complain, but congrats on full term :D hope little one doesnt keep you waiting too long now :D


----------



## TripleB

I'm not sure about sliding scale yet Vic - should find out on Monday. I am only on one low-dose slow-acting insulin shot a day (in the evening to control sugars overnight) so not sure if necessary. Sliding scale is usually for fast-acting insulin users I think i.e. needed when you can't control daytime blood sugars by diet alone. We'll see. Good to know if I don't need the sliding scale that I might be able to have a semi-active birth! 

6lbs at 34 weeks was the estimate I was given - wonder what they'll say next week!

xxx


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Wish, hope the insulin is going ok - glad they are looking after you

:hugs: Sea - hope the tests come back clear - gosh the cut backs are hitting taking your own drink!!

Thanks Vickie :) thankfully he's gone bonkers last night and today - wouldn't you know it! not rolls but strong pushes - and I've got a brand new stretch mark - so thinking this time it was a growth spurt - but if he does it again I will get checked - better safe than sorry :thumbup:

How are you feeling Vickie - is everything ok with you now?

AFM - fab nap on the sofa this afteroon - hypnobirth class tonight - still having a mare with tradesfolk but the end is in sight - gutted my week off is nearly over! but only 7 working days left!

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck with the insulin Wish, glad you got it all sorted.
Happy full term SEA! Hope the GTT goes well.
Happy 35 weeks hb and Louise! :flower:

AFM, health visitor came today and it was a little scary (thought she was going to tell me off all the time - she didn't though!) Little man is weighing in at 9lb 8oz so good weight gain after the initial loss :D And I'm 2st 5lb down with only 1st 2lb left to go :wohoo: My mum looked after Archie this afternoon for a couple of hours, missed him like mad but it was nice to have a short break. We're off out for hubby's works christmas do tomorrow and Archie is staying at Grandmas, I'm nervous about leaving him so soon but feel it will be for the best in the long run...I don't know. I think the hormones are still playing havoc with me, I can cry at the drop of a hat! 

Hope all you ladies are ok :hugs: all round xxx


----------



## SEA34

Haha, the letter arrived at lunchtime, results take 1-2 weeks, i'll be 39 weeks by then


----------



## wish2bmama

TripleB said:


> Hope the insulin goes ok wish. Are you injecting in your tummy? I just pinch an inch and go for it, it's not so bad. Sounds like they are looking after you with 3 appointments per week. Are they going to scan you again so you can get another glimpse of lovebug?
> 
> Hope you're getting some time to relax in your busy schedule :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Thanks hun! I did it in my thigh. The needles are the same ones I used for IVF so I didn't even feel the prick! :happydance: I might get a scan next week or the week after. They are saying he will be a 9 pound baby, so we are talking about a c-section date. 39 weeks for sure if he doesn't come early! 7 weeks and 5 days away! :happydance:

Are they talking to you about having a big baby too Triple? What are they planning for you, if you don't mind me asking :blush:


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw Sea :hugs: Hope things go okay for you xx


----------



## TripleB

Oh yes wish - big baby predicted. Estimated to weigh 6lbs at 34 weeks so also a 9lber at birth (just like it's Mummy). I'm going to be induced between 38 and 39 weeks, should find out date on Monday. Will be attempting evacuation methods from 37 weeks though - DH is beside himself :rofl:!

I might try the thigh, been alternating sides of the tummy so far.

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

hehe, evacuation methods :) 

OH! Happy 35 weeks btw! And to you too hb! x


----------



## hb1

Wow - some big babies predicted!!

Have a fab time at the party!!

Yey !!! 35 weeks - 5 weeks left for me and 4 for Lou :happydance:!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

Will be interesting to see if the predictions are correct, they've been wildly out for some ladies on the GD threads - lots of tiddlers rather than chunkies! 

Can't believe we're nearly there h, can remember getting our BFPs!

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Sigh, I'll be all by my onesies soon! It does seem like just yesterday we were all in 2nd tri :)


----------



## hb1

I remember my bfp as if it was yesterday!! It's crazy how it's flown!! I wonder if Ollie will take your induction to heart and decide to come early!!! ( likely not tho, knowing my luck I'll be overdue!! ) 

I'm so tired - lack of sleep ( awake since 3am both today and yesterday ) and workmen being here at 8am means I am shattered - and I am being a lady what lunches today ( loathed to cancel it cos the workmen can't do their job in the agreed timescales - mostly due to "another job" that he agreed to do at the same time grrrrr ). So I'm tired - I had some little jobs planned while the chap is workng but now with the exhaustion I feel absolutely no motivation!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

I had a bad night too - woke up at 5am and just lay there thinking about my to-do list at work and just one week to do it in! Still, that's also a very nice thought!

Damn workmen h - are they going to finish today? Enjoy your lunch!

Wish - you won't be alone :hugs:

xxx


----------



## hb1

If he doesn't I'll cry - he has till 11am as that's when I need to leave!!

hx


----------



## hb1

PS Wish - you def won't be left here on your tod - we're like the marines - we never leave anyone behind :)

hx


----------



## TripleB

hb1 said:


> If he doesn't I'll cry - he has till 11am as that's when I need to leave!!
> 
> hx

If I were you I would bring the hormonal-pregnant-woman waterworks on at 10.30 - give him a heads-up! xxx


----------



## hb1

lol!! I'm going to start making it very clear by getting ready to go out!!

hx


----------



## SEA34

I know how you feel on the sleep front, at least last night I managed to spend the whole night in my own bed, still woke up every hour but managed to go back to sleep.

OH has his works Christmas party today so won't be home tonight, hope baby stays put for 24 hours, no signs yet though :)


----------



## hb1

Still here :( he doesn't take hints apparently - and he is on the home stretch - I just want it finished - aaarrrrggggh

It'll be good having the bed to yourself Sea - if you can get up and read or something without disturbing oh it might be better - I always stress about waking oh up - he does get worse sleep because of me even if he doesn't wake up - as being restless probably disturbs him... 

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

oh I agree with you H. That is a silver lining about DH being gone, I don't have to worry about the sleeping problems. And I can stretch out and take all the pillows for myself!

I hope that guy leaves soon! Tell him he will cause you to go into early labor, so he needs to leave asap. lol

Hope the little one stays put for the next 24 hours Sea!

afm, it's dh's birthday today. i sent him a package from the Baby and he got it early! 

xx


----------



## SEA34

I know, I feel so guilty as he has to go to work and I know I'm keeping him awake, at least I can sleep in the day.

Hope you managed to go out h


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls we are all still here then - im getting fat and fed up now.

Managing to sleep better as doc has given me some light dose sleeping tablets and for 3 nights ive managed 5 hours continious, albeit with Noel in the spare room but none the less.

We are all having to reapply for our jobs at work which is all I need at the moment, I will still have a job but it may not be the one im doing now but there is no cuts in salary etc so im just gonna sit and enjoy maternity leave.

Sorry sleep is bad H and Louisa I know that desperate feeling thats why I had to go docs as I had 3 weeks with less than an hour sleep per night.

Wish - you maybe the last one on Winter babies but I doubt we will all forget you lol !! It dont seem that long for any of us now.

5 weeks for me maybe 4 if bubs is big at next scan on 20th - midwife says consultant can overule 39 week section so fingers crossed he may come on 10th Jan which is mybirthday.

Hope we are all well xxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw, thanks all :hugs: I feel very loved xx


----------



## hb1

Yey!!! the clean up has begun - now if only I wasn't so absolutely exhausted I could be effective in getting this place back to normal!! EVERYTHING needs cleaning and sorting out plus the painting - aaarrrgggh - but at least we are no longer at the mercy of the tradesfolk!! Thank goodness for my OH - he is being v proactive and getting stuff done - he's FAB!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

Fab news h and pat on the back for hubby!

Have been at 4 hour NCT breastfeeding session today, was really useful - and I had a naughty mince pie!

xxx


----------



## SEA34

GTT Part 1 done, am starving though, how is everyone this morning? x


----------



## hb1

back in work - ugh!! boooooo!!!!!

Good luck with the testing Sea

hx


----------



## Tulip

Soz for abandoning! This boy is a handful! Love to all xxx


----------



## TripleB

I was just wondering how you were getting on Nic. Love to you and the boy.

Off to the hospital this afternoon for growth scan and induction date!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

He's an angel at night but a handful all day - gorgeous tho, will post a recent pic when I can.

Good luck today! xx


----------



## hb1

Bet you're loving every second Nic - can't wait to join you in Mummydom!!

Good luck Lou :)

hx


----------



## Tulip

Wont be long girls, you'll be graduating to watermelons soon and then next step is mummyhood!!

Sea hope the gtt wasn't too horrible xxx


----------



## SEA34

I can't wait :), good luck today Louise you might have your little one before me

GGT was ok, asked for quick results so they will try and get them before my midwife appointment on Thursday


----------



## Tulip

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1225.snc4/155722_467016607202_711812202_6238608_4029534_n.jpg

Heres my spotty little oik. We're getting the doc to have a look at them tomorow x


----------



## Beadette

He's so beautiful x


----------



## Tulip

:blush: 
He's still asleep Neen! Gonna be up all night I reckon :dohh:


----------



## hb1

Awwwww Dillon's such a cutie :)

hx


----------



## TripleB

So so precious Nic :hugs:!

Back from the hospital and big news - I'M BEING INDUCED 2 WEEKS ON THURSDAY (30th Dec)! Growth has slowed down a little bit (phew) and estimated weight today was 6lbs 15oz - so should be around 8lbs at birth. Tummy is still on the chubby side (97th centile) and my amniotic fluid level is a little high (a "normal" symptom of GD) so in the words of the obstetrician "let's let this baby out early!" We were a bit shocked to start with but now WE ARE SO EXCITED! There's every chance I could be seeing in the New Year with a glass of champers in one hand and a baby in the other!

Head is spinning a little e.g. this is our last weekend (other than Christmas weekend) without the baby, I need to wash the baby clothes etc! 

Everything else was good at the hospital - urine clear, BP 126/74 and baby happy as larry on the trace. And the best bit - because I'm only on a low dose of insulin I don't need a sliding scale (glucose drip) in labour so if the pessary and breaking my waters does the trick I can have the active labour I really want - BRING IT ON!

Sorry ladies - a bit excitable tonight!

SEA - glad your GTT went ok. They don't seem to be in a hurry do they?!

h - hope being back at work is ok. 4 days left for me (and only 2 weeks maternity leave - messed that up a bit!)

xx


----------



## Tulip

OMG fantastically exciting news Lou! New Years Eve baby!! xx


----------



## SEA34

How exciting, thats my due date and so far this little one's showing no signs of appearing. 

Cute pic of Dillon x


----------



## hb1

OMG OMG!!! How exciting Lou!!!!! Will be asking for tips :) a New Year baby!!!!


----------



## Minimin

Great news Triple. Roll on new year :wine: :baby: in hand!


----------



## fluffyblue

Fab news Lou hope the next two weeks slows down a little so you can relax before bubba here, what a great new year present xxxx


----------



## hb1

Felt crap at work today so came home early - think I am getting a cold :( gargling with corodyl every couple of hours and drinking OJ and will double up my asthma treatment and vitamins - fxd it helps!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

That's rubbish h - get yourself tucked up warm and take it easy. I'm sure your lovely hubby will look after you :hugs:.

Thanks for all the messages ladies - you're all lovely. I am so excited its ridiculous! Sent my DH an email at work in massive font just saying "I'M GOING TO BE A MUMMY IN TWO WEEKS ON THURSDAY/FRIDAY/SATURDAY!" :rofl:

Another day almost down, 3 to go - and for the first time in about 3 years I have clear space at the bottom of my inbox!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Get well soon h :flower:
Lou that is mega exciting!! :wohoo:


----------



## wish2bmama

sorry ladies, I promise I will catch-up in a few days. I have just been super busy and so overwhelmed. I have my final exam TODAY and I haven't even finished reading the chapters! :cry: I have about 18 hours of driving this week alone! Ughhh... well, at least I only have 6 hours left of it. Back and forth to San Antonio for doc apts. But soon I will be able to just stay there during the weekdays once this class is over. SIGH

Thanks for letting me rant :hugs: and love to all! 2 weeks triple?! Thats GREAT! :dance:


----------



## hb1

Good luck for your exam Wish. Hope the driving and appts go well

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck with your exam wish. 
Hope you feel better soon H 
fantastic news lou x


----------



## TripleB

Good luck with your exam wish, sounds tough right now :hugs:.

Hope you're feeling better h.

xxx


----------



## hb1

Thanks for the get well wishes - Well I'm def off work tomorrow - I feel like $h!t warmed up - nothing full blown yet but my best chance of throwing this off without medication is not going to work tomorrow - really hope this comes to nothing - I currently have sore ears and throat, headache and all over acheyness - feel v weak :( and that also means will def not be helping in the sort out at the mo - even moving feels like too much - humph and booooo to poorly-ness - I had done so well getting this far without falling ill - I am normally crap as I'm asthmatic and usually pick up every cold going - and they normally end in a chest infection. Hope this doesn't affect Ollie!!

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Will be interesting to see if the predictions are correct, they've been wildly out for some ladies on the GD threads - lots of tiddlers rather than chunkies!
> 
> Can't believe we're nearly there h, can remember getting our BFPs!
> 
> xxx

It's totally scary. I remember the day you tested and how good you were about not testing early. I can't believe you only have a couple of weeks left.



Tulip said:


> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1225.snc4/155722_467016607202_711812202_6238608_4029534_n.jpg
> 
> Heres my spotty little oik. We're getting the doc to have a look at them tomorow x

Still gorgeous even covered in milk spots though



TripleB said:


> So so precious Nic :hugs:!
> 
> Back from the hospital and big news - I'M BEING INDUCED 2 WEEKS ON THURSDAY (30th Dec)! Growth has slowed down a little bit (phew) and estimated weight today was 6lbs 15oz - so should be around 8lbs at birth. Tummy is still on the chubby side (97th centile) and my amniotic fluid level is a little high (a "normal" symptom of GD) so in the words of the obstetrician "let's let this baby out early!" We were a bit shocked to start with but now WE ARE SO EXCITED! There's every chance I could be seeing in the New Year with a glass of champers in one hand and a baby in the other!
> 
> Head is spinning a little e.g. this is our last weekend (other than Christmas weekend) without the baby, I need to wash the baby clothes etc!
> 
> Everything else was good at the hospital - urine clear, BP 126/74 and baby happy as larry on the trace. And the best bit - because I'm only on a low dose of insulin I don't need a sliding scale (glucose drip) in labour so if the pessary and breaking my waters does the trick I can have the active labour I really want - BRING IT ON!
> 
> Sorry ladies - a bit excitable tonight!
> 
> SEA - glad your GTT went ok. They don't seem to be in a hurry do they?!
> 
> h - hope being back at work is ok. 4 days left for me (and only 2 weeks maternity leave - messed that up a bit!)
> 
> xx

WOW that's so close now. Great that you don't need a sliding scale. Most of the girls I have seen while I have been in have got into labour with the gel and having waters broken so hope that is the case for you too.

Wouldn't it be weird if I ended up being in hospital at the same time as you were being induced?

So once again am rubbish at updating.

I was admitted on Thursday night with the bleeding that I have had before. on Friday night I started getting tummy pains and thought it was IBS to start with. It became obvious it wasn't though so Iwas up all night on Saturday with contractions every 10 minutes.

The consultant (not mine but a lovely one on call) came to see me on Saturday morning and said obviously they wouldn't let me home as they couldn't risk me delivering at home. I had my steroids on Friday so they should have done some good for her lungs if she does come.

Because of the bleeding if anything happens they won't stop it because it could be dangerous. They gave me pethadine though as I had been up all night and also because it's a muscle relaxant so hopefully stops the contractions.

It did work but once it wore off the contractions came back and Saturday night they were every 5 minutes . The midwife over night wasn't nice and wouldnt' call the dr and wouldn't give me any more pethadine as apparently it wasn't written up.

The consultant saw me again in the morning and wrote up more pethadine for whenever the contractions started.

I had some more Sunday and yesterday but they have died back to every 20-30 minutes and are pretty mild now so hopefully it won't be anything to worry about.

I had my scan this morning and baby looks good. She is 2lb 7oz now so a fairly decent size for 27+4.

They are thinking it might be a bit before 35 weeks now but we'll have to see. I have another scan and see the consultant in two weeks.


----------



## Tulip

Flipping heck V she is certainly keeping you on your toes. Hold tight please! xxx


----------



## hb1

Gosh Vickie :hugs: Hope she stays in there a little longer - tell her about the snow and how cold it is out here - she might be less keen. But seriously that sounds so scary - you are very brave - and grrrrrrr to that MW!!!! can't believe she wouldn't call a dr!! Good weight too - QueenieMurphy ( Lucy ) had her little Thalia at 29+5 and she is thriving - fxd she'll be home for New Year :)

Take care

hx


----------



## TripleB

Crikey Vickie, your little girl sounds like she's got quite a character already - you're going to have your hands full with that one! Glad they are looking after you (apart from the overnight midwife - there's always one!) Hope the contractions don't come back with a vengance (at least for a little while yet) and that she stays inside in the warm - glad she is measuring a good size. Take care of yourself hun :hugs:.

Sounds like its very possible we could bump into each other when I'm in to be induced. Hoping that the gel and waters breaking will do the trick too. The obstetrician says sometimes if you have a lot of water that's enough to get it started (fingers crossed).

How are you feeling today h?

xxx


----------



## hb1

Pants *sniff sniff, sneeze sneeze* went to the drs - just as I want to avoid the old chest infection - have antibiotics INCASE it turns in to one but all I can do is rest up, plenty of fluids blah blah. Bought some difflam spray at the chemist - that is doing the trick on the throat - so although I feel pants at least I can swallow without the pain!!

Just going to snuggle up this afternoon - Ollie's been active so at least he's feeling ok - well I hope so anyway.

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, just a flying visit to say I've just seen on facebook that Butterfly delivered her beautiful baby girl yesterday via C section (hope she doesn't mind me updating!)


----------



## TripleB

I'm sure he's fine h - your body is taking the hit for his! Enjoy your snuggling up.

I've made a decision this morning - I'm going for the epidural if I need the syntocin drip!

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls 

Sorry your unwell H hope you feel better soon xxx

Just a quick question ive had lots of pulling round my belly button like hes climbing a rope from the inside its quite painful at times, has anyone else experienced this before I start worrying !!


----------



## hb1

Go Butterfly!!!! :happydance:

Not sure if I've felt that - some of his movements do feel strange now - make me wonder what on earth he's doing. Maybe ring your MW just for reassurance :hugs:

Don't blame you Lou for going down that route - if you're on a drip and not able to move around anyway...

hx


----------



## Tulip

Fluffy, MoggyMay had little J sticking his foot in her belly button when he was inside. Felt like he was pushing it sideways! Could it be that? x


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Crikey Vickie, your little girl sounds like she's got quite a character already - you're going to have your hands full with that one! Glad they are looking after you (apart from the overnight midwife - there's always one!) Hope the contractions don't come back with a vengance (at least for a little while yet) and that she stays inside in the warm - glad she is measuring a good size. Take care of yourself hun :hugs:.
> 
> Sounds like its very possible we could bump into each other when I'm in to be induced. Hoping that the gel and waters breaking will do the trick too. The obstetrician says sometimes if you have a lot of water that's enough to get it started (fingers crossed).
> 
> How are you feeling today h?
> 
> xxx

She definitely is - my little pickle lol. The last three have been the same though and they all turned out well so everyone is hopeful. They also said every day counts at this tage.

I think the chances are we could bump into each other so I shall be listening out for your name if I am in around that day lol. That said I always go into A bay so if they put you in B I woudln't see you.

Did you see the picture of my Maff in day assessment?


----------



## fluffyblue

He seems to have settled down today and later yesterday but there is an awful lot of bumping around the middle.

I also feel (and sorry for TMI) bubbling down below like im leaking but im not !!

DOnt know whether to hang on till Monday when im at scan and antenatal or call her ?


----------



## TripleB

Call her if you're worried fluffy - for your own piece of mind of nothing else. I know what you mean about movements around the middle. Mine seem to be lower of late (used to be right up by my ribs) - I just assume its baby getting lower ready for the great escape (it was still head-down at my scan on Monday so don't think its turned).

Vickie - I missed the photo - where do I look?

xxx


----------



## SEA34

Got my GTT results back, was 8.1 so borderline, as I'm already 38 weeks, not measuring big and for the first time in 3 months had no glucose they are doing nothing. Do you think I should be concerned, I'm 4/5th engaged though :)


----------



## TripleB

No I wouldn't worry Sea, if you're not measuring big there's no need to do anything. Maybe just be careful of your sugar intake, particularly during labour to prevent the baby's blood sugar from dropping after birth when it's sugar source (you) is disconnected. Did they say they would monitor blood sugars during labour or how far overdue they'll let you go? xxx


----------



## SEA34

No, they didn't say anything, my midwife left whilst off sick so I've never seen the same one more than once, next appointment is on my due date so at least I can ask then x


----------



## MissyMojo

popping by with Love n :hugs: :flower: xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Call her if you're worried fluffy - for your own piece of mind of nothing else. I know what you mean about movements around the middle. Mine seem to be lower of late (used to be right up by my ribs) - I just assume its baby getting lower ready for the great escape (it was still head-down at my scan on Monday so don't think its turned).
> 
> Vickie - I missed the photo - where do I look?
> 
> xxx

On the left as you go in there is a notice board with thank you cards on. There is one that has swung open that has a little boy in a blue sleepsuit and an ng tube in his nose - that's Maff.



fluffyblue said:


> He seems to have settled down today and later yesterday but there is an awful lot of bumping around the middle.
> 
> I also feel (and sorry for TMI) bubbling down below like im leaking but im not !!
> 
> DOnt know whether to hang on till Monday when im at scan and antenatal or call her ?

It can't hurt to just give them a call and ask xxx



SEA34 said:


> Got my GTT results back, was 8.1 so borderline, as I'm already 38 weeks, not measuring big and for the first time in 3 months had no glucose they are doing nothing. Do you think I should be concerned, I'm 4/5th engaged though :)

I don't think so. If it was borderline and you are so near the end I am sure it's fine x


----------



## TripleB

I will look next time Vick - which will be my induction unless the little one has other ideas!

I have just done the last thing on my to-do list and I'm outta here - MATERNITY LEAVE HERE I COME!

(Christmas party first though!)

xxx


----------



## hb1

Yey for maternity leave!! :yipee:

been for 36 week mw appt, FH is 40!! Ollie is 3/5 engaged and still head down :) , my bp is slightly higher than normal - 130/84 ( but I am poorly ) , his hb is 150bpm, had +1 protein in my sample so they've sent it off. Back at home and still feeling pants!! I hate colds!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

It feels weird having all this time on my hands. I feel like I should be doing all my chores today but then I remember I have next week for that! Took me 2 hours to do a 15 mile trip this morning home from the Christmas party - snow is bad enough but its the idiot drivers that make it worse! Anyway, home now and snuggling up with hubby for a lazy afternoon and evening. Have washed my last lot of baby clothes too - and already lost a sock, not a good start! Just the cot to contruct and baby's bag to pack and we're ready: T minus 12 days!

Hope the protein is nothing h and I'm sure the BP is just because you're feeling under the weather. How are you feeling now? FH 40 and 3/5 engaged eh? I wonder if Ollie will make an early appearance?! I am sure my bump has dropped - it pretty much rests on my thighs now - how attractive!

xxx


----------



## hb1

mine too - and my spd feels worse! I am forced to a lazy day being poorly - no sleep last night - every time I tried I woke up with a coughing fit and it really hurts - I fear I may be graduating to the dreaded chest infection - have started the antibiotics - not sure if I should call the mw?

gosh I wish I was as organised as you Lou!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

Sounds like you could do with something hun, no point in making yourself worse if the antibiotics will help. Worth letting the MW know if they don't.

Did I recall you had a flu jab? Was just wondering because of the news article today about people not having it when they should e.g. pregnant woman. I haven't been offered one but wonder whether its worth trying to arrange it at this late stage.

I think something in my head told me I had to get organised - good job considering my intended maternity leave halved when they gave me my induction date!

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats butterfly, lolly and hannah

Just a flying visit for me while chloe is asleep. She doesnt sleep much in the day now so i dont have loads of time to come on :haha: 
She an amazing little baby she been sleeping throught from 10-6am which is amazing 8hours sleep :D i love my little princess getting everything ready for her 1st christmas just cant wait.
Hope everone and their bubs and bumps are well x


----------



## hb1

TripleB said:


> Sounds like you could do with something hun, no point in making yourself worse if the antibiotics will help. Worth letting the MW know if they don't.
> 
> Did I recall you had a flu jab? Was just wondering because of the news article today about people not having it when they should e.g. pregnant woman. I haven't been offered one but wonder whether its worth trying to arrange it at this late stage.
> 
> I think something in my head told me I had to get organised - good job considering my intended maternity leave halved when they gave me my induction date!
> 
> xxx


I did have the flu jab - I normally get a letter as I am asthmatic but had to ask for it this time - I would ask your MW - I can't see it would hurt to have it - it'll be too late I think to protect LO after birth but at least you would be protected - and I wouldn't like to get the flu with a newborn to look after.....


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> I will look next time Vick - which will be my induction unless the little one has other ideas!
> 
> I have just done the last thing on my to-do list and I'm outta here - MATERNITY LEAVE HERE I COME!
> 
> (Christmas party first though!)
> 
> xxx

Wow is that scary it writing it down like that? I have been out of there for 5 days last time which is all I managed last time :( I don't want to be back in for Christmas.




hb1 said:


> Yey for maternity leave!! :yipee:
> 
> been for 36 week mw appt, FH is 40!! Ollie is 3/5 engaged and still head down :) , my bp is slightly higher than normal - 130/84 ( but I am poorly ) , his hb is 150bpm, had +1 protein in my sample so they've sent it off. Back at home and still feeling pants!! I hate colds!!
> 
> hx

I really hope the higher bp and the +1 protein is nothing 



TripleB said:


> It feels weird having all this time on my hands. I feel like I should be doing all my chores today but then I remember I have next week for that! Took me 2 hours to do a 15 mile trip this morning home from the Christmas party - snow is bad enough but its the idiot drivers that make it worse! Anyway, home now and snuggling up with hubby for a lazy afternoon and evening. Have washed my last lot of baby clothes too - and already lost a sock, not a good start! Just the cot to contruct and baby's bag to pack and we're ready: T minus 12 days!
> 
> Hope the protein is nothing h and I'm sure the BP is just because you're feeling under the weather. How are you feeling now? FH 40 and 3/5 engaged eh? I wonder if Ollie will make an early appearance?! I am sure my bump has dropped - it pretty much rests on my thighs now - how attractive!
> 
> xxx

Get used to losing socks - it's never ending lol



TripleB said:


> Sounds like you could do with something hun, no point in making yourself worse if the antibiotics will help. Worth letting the MW know if they don't.
> 
> Did I recall you had a flu jab? Was just wondering because of the news article today about people not having it when they should e.g. pregnant woman. I haven't been offered one but wonder whether its worth trying to arrange it at this late stage.
> 
> I think something in my head told me I had to get organised - good job considering my intended maternity leave halved when they gave me my induction date!
> 
> xxx

I wasn't offered it either. I saw a thread on 3rd trimester that all pg women should have had it. I normally get offered because of asthma but nothing this year.


----------



## TripleB

I hope you're not in for Christmas too Vick :hugs: - it does feel odd thinking how soon I'll have a little one. 

Task for the day - choosing names!

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls cant believe how close it is now for some of us eek and how big some of the babies here already are !

Hope the snow isnt causing too much stress either, i got loads of xmas shopping still to do but its so dangerous driving and noels still working so gona be a few late nights i think.

Managed to get some decent kip last night WITHOUT any pills as I got increasingly guilty about taking them and the effects on junior, i know doc presribed them but nontheless it did feel like his movement was slow.

Got my last growth scan this avo I hope and Noel and Laura are coming which is exciting as they havent seen him since 20 week scan cus of school and work committments, I feel like he has settled down anyway so hoping a straight run till C Section day.

Anyway have a good day xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey ladies

welcome to xmas week

sending you all hugs x


----------



## hb1

Are you a little excited for Maddox's first xmas Jo :) hx


----------



## TripleB

Hope the scan goes well fluffy - and great news on the sleep.

Hi Jo - hope things are well with you and little Maddox. Are you in Cyprus for Christmas?

Well, first day of maternity leave today. Got up at usual time, had breakfast with hubby, had cleaned the bathrooms, done the vacuuming and packed the baby's hospital bag by 10am. My friend came around with her 12 week old for cuddles for an hour or so, had lunch and now I'm bored! Housebound because of the snow (could get the car out but hubby would not be happy if I got stuck/had an accident - strict instructions not to go anywhere unless absolutely necessary). Trying not to do all my jobs on my first day - had better save defrosting the freezer, tidying up paperwork and my "Monica cupboard" for the rest of the week or I'll be climbing the walls by Friday. Might do my wrapping and a load of washing this afternoon - hopefully that will take up time until its time to start cooking dinner :rofl:. As you can see I am not very good at taking it easy! I think its a good job I only have 10 days to go and Christmas in the middle of it! I've never been one for taking days off to chill at home - I am known for actually being on holiday for as many days of my annual leave as possible - I seriously need to learn how to do this housewife thing!

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

sounds like a very productive day triple

yes were in Cyprus for xmas :( unfortunately, tempted to ask david to go bk for next xmas, but its soo expensive, so i think it'll be march and then november for bairns 1st birthday with family, im really missing home xx


----------



## TripleB

Ah bless you, I'm sure its hard, especially this time of year. But seriously its not fun in this weather at the moment - you're probably better off in Cyprus...if I could click my fingers...! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> I hope you're not in for Christmas too Vick :hugs: - it does feel odd thinking how soon I'll have a little one.
> 
> Task for the day - choosing names!
> 
> xxx

I thought I was going to end up back in today. I slipped on ice and nearly went over. 

Someone tried to scam £500 off my bank account. The bank declined the transaction thankfully but have now cancelled my card and so I had to go to the branch to withdraw any money :( 

I have the same task as you. I am finding name books boring so haven'tdone anything about her name yet.



MissyMojo said:


> sounds like a very productive day triple
> 
> yes were in Cyprus for xmas :( unfortunately, tempted to ask david to go bk for next xmas, but its soo expensive, so i think it'll be march and then november for bairns 1st birthday with family, im really missing home xx




TripleB said:


> Ah bless you, I'm sure its hard, especially this time of year. But seriously its not fun in this weather at the moment - you're probably better off in Cyprus...if I could click my fingers...! xxx

Sorry you are missing home but I'm with triple. Much nicer to be in Cyprus right now .


----------



## TripleB

Be careful Vick! It's grim out there. What a pain about your bank account - my hubby had something similar - freaks you out a bit that someone even gets close to doing that.

xxx


----------



## hb1

:hugs: sorry about your bank acc Vickie - these *******s really do take the biscuit and don't care who they hurt - just before xmas too!!! I think at xmas a lot of floor limits get raised in shops to avoid queues but it means it is a fab time for fraudsters!! A girl at work had someone take over her ebay account and used her paypal to buy a £750 computer - luckily she noticed it on the day it left her bank account so was able to stop it straight away. Thank goodness your bank noticed it!!

Glad you didn't fall over - I think we all need to invest in some tennis raquets to strap to our feet!!

My sister was on maternity leave in January and went out for a walk with her OH and LO and slipped over on the ice and broke her leg in 2 places - so yes - carefully does it everyone!!

hx


----------



## fluffyblue

Oh well the idea which was growing on me about having a natural birth has gone out of the window as junior has decided he has completely turned and is now bottom down and head up !

He is now 6lb 8oz and has a great head of hair according to the doctor !

He still has a large tummy but they dont seem to worried, his tum is measuring 37w 2 days so only slightly ahead, all his other measurements seem to be normal. 

So we just gotta hang on now for the 17th January. 

Had a slight scare on BP one was 155/110 but when she did it manually it was 140/80 which is still slightly high for me but has been normal for the pregnancy


----------



## Vickieh1981

hb1 said:


> :hugs: sorry about your bank acc Vickie - these *******s really do take the biscuit and don't care who they hurt - just before xmas too!!! I think at xmas a lot of floor limits get raised in shops to avoid queues but it means it is a fab time for fraudsters!! A girl at work had someone take over her ebay account and used her paypal to buy a £750 computer - luckily she noticed it on the day it left her bank account so was able to stop it straight away. Thank goodness your bank noticed it!!
> 
> Glad you didn't fall over - I think we all need to invest in some tennis raquets to strap to our feet!!
> 
> My sister was on maternity leave in January and went out for a walk with her OH and LO and slipped over on the ice and broke her leg in 2 places - so yes - carefully does it everyone!!
> 
> hx

It's horrid isn't it?? Why do they think they have the right to nick my money - they didn't earn it :(



fluffyblue said:


> Oh well the idea which was growing on me about having a natural birth has gone out of the window as junior has decided he has completely turned and is now bottom down and head up !
> 
> He is now 6lb 8oz and has a great head of hair according to the doctor !
> 
> He still has a large tummy but they dont seem to worried, his tum is measuring 37w 2 days so only slightly ahead, all his other measurements seem to be normal.
> 
> So we just gotta hang on now for the 17th January.
> 
> Had a slight scare on BP one was 155/110 but when she did it manually it was 140/80 which is still slightly high for me but has been normal for the pregnancy

Just because he is breach doesn't mean you can't have a natural birth if you want to. It's your legal right to have a breach baby vaginally but most hospitals push you for sections because it;s easier for them to just book you in, the same with VBACS and many other unnecessary sections. 

Sorry it's just one of my bug bears when people are told they have to have a section for a breach baby as it's just not true.

Glad that your bp wasn't really 155/110.


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh I am sooo very behind. I promise I will pick a day to catch up! 

I have had some issues with preterm labor, so it's been a little crazy. They found it at my ante partum testing on monday and found that another round of BV was causing it. So I was treated for that and the big contractions stopped. Just hoping my little one stays put where he is!! 

No I am scrambling to get everything finished back at home, so I hope they clear me for travel this weekend. Then, it's sit here next the hospital with my friends until little man arrives. CRAZY busy now!

Welcome to the new babies!! And Loves and hugs to all of you wonderful ladies! xx


----------



## SEA34

Hope everything is ok Wish.

I had mild period pain for an hour last night and then again this morning its stopped now though so don't think its a sign of anything x


----------



## fluffyblue

hi girls are we all ready for chrimbo, im 80% of the way there !!

As for bubs he keeps lying across my tum and if feel like ive swallowed a bone, he must stretch out and I dont think he has any intention of moving, sleep is hard !!

Im 99% ready for baby now and looking forward to having Noel at home for the next 10 days x


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies. I've settled into enjoying my maternity leave now. Have been baby-ed this week with friends bringing around their little ones - I am so ready for 8 days time, can't wait for cuddles with this little wriggler inside me. Starting to feel nice and Christmassy too.

Wish - sending you :hugs: hun and a message for lovebug - hold tight for a little longer sweetie, not long now.

Sea - that must have got you excited that something was happening - Christmas Day baby I wonder?!

Fluffy - that made me chuckle about swallowing a bone! This morning my rolls and nudges were so strong they were making me feel a bit sick! This follows a couple of quieter days, these babies like to keep us on our toes!

My major accomplishment today was fitting the isofix base in hubby's car. As I was going to the station to pick up a friend with her little one I thought I would give it a go to make things easier. Piece of cake - going to be in trouble with DH later for carrying it to the car though!

Waiting for my next lot of visitors to arrive now!

Love to all.

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

popping in to wish you all a merry xmas xxx


----------



## hb1

:wave: Merry Christmas Jo, Maddox and family :)

Hey Fluffy - How exciting - you can have a relaxed xmas being so ready - hope LO reorganises himself to make it more comfy for you!!

Baby steps Sea - somethings happening - you're getting there!! :)

:hugs: Wish - hoping LO stays put!!

Well done on car seat Lou!!! - I wish I had all the energy for all those visitors!! enjoy it all - your last week!!!!! Wow!!!

AFM - still wiped from being poorly. Ollie is one strong baby!! well - he feels is anyway!!! OH nearly finished painting the nursery - we should have it finished over the weekend and if I can get the stuff for my bag and get it at least started I will feel ALOT better!!

Hope everyone's well

hx


----------



## SEA34

Made me panic a bit, realised I needed to make sure my bag was packed I'm still not sure I've got everything ready and the house is so untidy. Still nothing else today so far so I'm thinking it will be a while yet

h hope you feel better soon x


----------



## hb1

I know how you feel on the disorganised front - Once we get Ollie's room done there's piles to sort out that we haven't been able to get to with everything piled everywhere - same with the cleaning!!

hx


----------



## TripleB

Don't worry girls, you'll get there :hugs:.

Just discovered that if I manage to get this baby out in December it'll be eligible for the £50 child trust fund voucher.

xxx


----------



## SEA34

Happy Christmas Jo and Maddox

Only 7 days to go till due date, nesting instinct has not kicked in yet 

I'd forgotten about the £50 at this rate I'll miss out x


----------



## wish2bmama

Contractions are about 6 mins apart. 1cm dialated. Please hold on my little miracle boy.


----------



## MissyMojo

have they given you anything to stop it??

i was on yutopar from 32-34 weeks to keep maddox cooking then was on bed rest

keep cooking lil one xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Thinking of you and lovebug wish :hugs: xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Oh Wish I hope little one holds on a few weeks longer sending u lots of love.

Hope everyone ok - im getting lots of strange movement and discharge at the moment !!


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Wish :hugs: lovebug Hope they can stall the contractions 

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Thank you ladies :kiss:

Jo, no, they arent doing much to stop them. Just playing the waiting game right now and hoping it stops on its own I guess. I have more testing to do today to see if its getting better and they might check my cervix again. My cervix shortened from 3+ cm to 2.5cm in 48 hours :shock: so... doesn't look good. The doctor thinks they can get me to 34 weeks and at that point they wouldn't stop preterm labor anyway.

Im sooo not ready yet. Im just trying keep calm and take my resting very seriously and take it one day at a time. Thank you for all of your support!! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs:

hang in their little love bug

have they given u steriod shots incase?


----------



## wish2bmama

Actually they were going to give them to me last night, but remembered I have GD. I guess the shots would cause my sugar levels to sky rocket and make my contractions worse. So they decided to wait and if I go into labor, they will give them to me then.


----------



## MissyMojo

ahh 

Lovebug - stay strong lil one and stay put xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

At Frimley they give the steroids but give insulin at the same time. Apparently the steroid shots are full of sugar (my little girl went mad after them). I hope you can hold out but if not my little boy was 34 weeks and was only in hospital for 8 days after.


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb45/xtymiller/merry-christmas-2.jpg


----------



## TripleB

Happy Christmas to all winter mummies, babies and bumps!

Hope that you're doing ok Wish.

Lots of love to all.

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Just seeing if we had any arrivals - Merry Christmas everyone xxxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Merry Christmas everyone!

I'm still pregnant! :happydance: Things are looking good!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi ladies, 

sending you all lots of love n best wishes xx


----------



## hb1

Hope everyone is having a lovely time :)

Glad Lovebug is staying put Wish :hugs:

hx


----------



## SEA34

Hope everyone had a good christmas x


----------



## TripleB

Fab news that lovebug is staying put wish! Guess no Xmas babies then!

We've come home to find boiler has leaked all over kitchen floor and have no heating or hot water. Looks like it can't be fixed until tomorrow so our last few days before baby are going to be spent at the in-laws. Ok but not ideal. Starting to feel a bit nervous about Thursday but then so excited at the same time! Not a twinge so far...

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

aw triple! that stinks! :hugs:

Not long until we have another PAL baby!!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Im very jealous Lou I just want out now, im big fat and uncomfortable, cant sleep, restless all the time and bored 

Its doing my head in having everyone at home, Noels an OCD cleaning freak and the house is like a new pin every day and he expects me to be up and lively for cleaning duties - needless to say its caused rowns between us...


So on the positive side.... bags are now packed made the final list for bubs only tiny things to get now like brackets for pram, scratch mitts etc so can do them anytime.

Off to see mum and dad tomorrow which is always hard as I have to go to Blackburn, i love Birmingham and mums got alzheimers, she doesnt even acknowledge im pregnant which is heartbreaking, we are going to take them out to lunch and spend a nice afternoon with them.

So pleased everyone is ok cant wait for the next 1/2 weeks and seeing all the January babies born... so exciting... !! 

Love H xx


----------



## TripleB

Well they could only half fix the boiler because water has got into the electrics. We have heating on and off but no hot water. Have to wait until tomorrow to see what its doing when its dried out a bit. Not hopeful its going to be sorted before baby arrives and some of the kitchen tiles had to be removed so it looks awful too. Perfect timing.

Ah fluffy, we're all so close now. Hope it goes ok with your Mum and Dad :hugs:

xxxe


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw, :hugs: ladies. 

Hope things go okay fluffy xx


----------



## hb1

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/494813-little-bit-late-but.html

Pal winter baby update in 3rd tri :happydance:

Lou - v excited - you can count in hours now!!!

Fluffy - hope all goes well

hx


----------



## Tulip

Dammit keep losing subscription to here for some reason! Miss u all, will search and update soon. Congrats to Kat, best of luck to Lou (SO exciting!) and strict orders to Lovebug: STAY PUT, MISTER!

Love n hugs all round xxx


----------



## SEA34

Hope all goes well tomorrow Triple 

I'm a bit jealous as its my due date then and so far nothing at all, still got 36 hours till I'm technically overdue though :).

Butterfly and zoe87 have had their babies too, I've seen threads in 3rd tri x


----------



## TripleB

Ah Sea, I hope your little one decides to come soon for you. I am excited and nervous - particularly about it not working as I'm 2 weeks early and don't feel like baby is about to come. Just trying to stay positive and stay away from the failed induction horror stories on google!

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

EEKKK Triple! I'm getting so excited for you! I'm sure you will do great! :flower:

I had a doc apt today. Still 2cm and Mr. cervix is holding!!! :happydance: light bedrest/duties seems to be doing the trick! docs think I have a shot at full term to my induction date! :happydance: 

My birthing class is on the 5th and I have filled out the pre-admin papers for the baby's birth cert and sscard! I am almost ready!

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## TripleB

That's fab wish - glad lovebug has been listening to our appeals! How far will you be at your induction date? xxx


----------



## Tulip

GOOD LUCK tomorrow Louise! Can't wait to hear from you and find out baby's flavour!

Glad you're doing OK Kim, keep up the good work.

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

I will be at 39 weeks. They don't dare go sooner without an amnio to check his lungs, which I have said NOOO to. So 39 is the goal! Feb 1st :)

What time to you go in? I will be thinking about you for sure!!

xxx


----------



## TripleB

I go in at 7.30am! Had better attempt an early night - although almost certain to get no sleep!

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh gosh! I can only imagine! Good luck!! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

lots of luck Triple :D xxx

:hugs: to you all


----------



## hoping:)

Triple- I just wanted to pop in and say good luck for tomorrow:thumbup: I can't believe you will be meeting your little one very soon! How exciting!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Just popped in to say good luck to Louise. Very exciting. I was readmitted today so may see you lol xx


----------



## hb1

Lots of luck Lou!!!! will be waiting for news!! 

:hugs: Vickie - hope all is well for you

:thumbup: good job lovebug!!

hx


----------



## fluffyblue

Good luck Lou i wont pretend not to be jealous lol !!

Hope it all goes smoothly and safely for you and wont be long before baby is in your arms.

Ohhhh sooooo exciting...

AFM im ok just knackered, saw mum and she was happy stll down but happy xx


----------



## TripleB

Thanks ladies! Got a bit of sleep and almost ready to go, will update when I can.

Hope you're ok Vic.

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG Louise! Todays is induction day! HOW?!? Can't wait to find out if your little one is pink or blue! :hugs:

Big :hugs:, Vickie! You so deserve a break!


----------



## TripleB

Well I'm here, so far so good. Cervix was favourable for induction - back but short and soft so hoping one dose of propess will dilate me enough to break my waters. Will be checked again tomorrow morning if don't start contracting before then. I'm feeling twinges so fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Are you in B bay hun? there is only one induction in my bay and not sure if its you. I am A4 feel free to yell for me if you need anything while your dh is not here x


----------



## tinybutterfly

*thinks you two should share rooms* or at least not be far apart

omg Louise..today is the 30th already, how fast has time gone (probably not fast enough for you lol)


----------



## TripleB

I'm in B Vic - will pop my head around later.

Feeling a little queasy now, come on! The 2 ladies with me were started yesterday and nothing so far for them - hope its not that long for me.

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sods law hey to be in different bays lol. Will be good to see you later. Tbh the propress often doesnt work and gel is needed but i have seen it work too. The woman opposite me just went to cds after propess yestersay x


----------



## TripleB

I'm resigned to tomorrow just hoping not Saturday. Propess didn't work at all for the ladies in here and they have to wait another 24 hours for the gel... please no! xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

wow!!! I hope it goes fast and works for you Triple!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thats the sucky bit. They make you have 24 hrs rest. It seems so pointless. I hope even if no real contractions that it is doing something to your cervix. X


----------



## TripleB

I'm sure something is happening. Lots of tightnings and pressure low down. If these aren't first contractions then I'm hopeful I'm dilating enough for waters to be broken tomorrow morning.

Thanks for the title change Nic.

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

ooh excitin


----------



## hb1

exciting Lou - sounds like somethings happening!!

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> I'm sure something is happening. Lots of tightnings and pressure low down. If these aren't first contractions then I'm hopeful I'm dilating enough for waters to be broken tomorrow morning.
> 
> Thanks for the title change Nic.
> 
> xxx

Make sure you come and see me before rushing round to delivery lol xx


----------



## wish2bmama

yay for tightenings and pressure! Sounds like good signs to me! Keeping my fingers crossed for a fast dialation xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Just wanted to say good luck Louise - I hope that everything goes well for you :hugs: shall look forward to an announcement soon :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Have you gone to delivery and left me Lou? I keep looking at women in the corridor and wondering if its you lol x


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd for you, Louise!


----------



## fluffyblue

Just wanna wish all you special ladies a very happy and healthy 2011 xxxxxx


----------



## SEA34

Hi all, just a quick message to say that baby Eleanor arrived on her due date (30/12) at 6.25am two and a bit hours after arrival in delivery with no signs at all the night before which resulted in a 3rd degree tear (ouch). We are home for the best new year present ever.

Hope things are going well Louise x


----------



## fluffyblue

Oh Sea fantastic news - numbers are now dwindling on Winter babies think theres only a handful of us left to give birth, so pleased everything went well and you and little lady are home for New Year.

And a gorgeous name as well xxxxxxx

17 days left for me unless he decides to come by himself !


----------



## TripleB

Well ladies its a case of nothing to report. Everything was going so well, was contracting regularly and strongly last night (got zero sleep) with the propess in. Taken out this morning, was 2cm dilated and told I would be moved to delivery for waters to be broken as soon as a bed was available. That was 14 hours ago, still no bed and contractions have fallen off a cliff. Feel very frustrated, like yesterday was for nothing and there's no guarantee I'll get a bed in the morning as it's so busy - it wouldn't surprise me Vick if you had beaten me to delivery! In the meantime I'm stuck here waiting for my body to go into labour itself and it's not cooperating. Oh well, at least I might sleep better tonight.

Vick - so sorry I haven't been round to see you. Yesterday was manic and by late afternoon I was having painful contractions (come back please!). Today hubby has been here all day and when I planned to come and see you the in-laws arrived. I think I spotted you walking past B bay though - I'm in bed 5, hopefully catch you tomrrow.

Sea - big congrats, lovely name! Sorry about the tear, hope you're both doing well.

Happy new year everyone - keep your fingers crossed for a 1.1.11 baby for me!

xxx


----------



## hb1

Congratulations Sea!!! :happydance: Hope you aren't in too much pain - but am sure that's the last thing on your mind!!!! Enjoy your little girl!!!!

:hugs: Lou - hope things get going soon!!

Happy New Year All!!!

hx


----------



## eclipse

:wacko:I'm scheduled for my c-section officially on January 28, 2011!!! I can't believe it is almost here!!! :thumbup::baby:I'm getting so excited to meet my little girl! Guess I should get her room ready now....:rofl:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I thought it might be you but wadnt sure lol. I started having awful pains last night so the dr came back twice and gave me pethadine in the end. I wonder if you are still there or if they found you a bed on cds. I might ask Karen when she takes me off the monitor lol xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats sea,
:hugs: louise

happy new year eveeryone


----------



## Vickieh1981

Yey I got to meet Louise. She is very pretty, I felt terribly frumpy next to her lol. 

Lou if you get to read this there is a girl in my bay who is exactly the same as you waiting for a bed on delivery.

Didnt they just take the girl next to you to deliver in a side room? They must be so busy :-(


----------



## wish2bmama

Huge Congrats SEA!! :happydance: !!!

Aw Lou! I am keeping em crossed for you hun! That would be so neat for bump to have a 1/1/11 birithday!


----------



## TripleB

Don't be daft Vic, I was thinking the same about you with your lovely staight hair - I look like I'd been electrocuted with my unruly mane! Luckily DH brought my staightners in and have just made myself look presentable - probably scuppered any chance of a bed on delivery now I'm ready for photos!

Has the girl in my position gone down yet? I thought I saw a porter coming to get someone from A. Probably wishful thinking on my part, can't see this happening today now.

The girl next to me has disappeared so it could be her in the side room - she has epilepsy so I know they were keeping a close eye on her. We have a new groaner now...

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for Louise and Vickie meeting! That's great! :) How funny that you're in the same place at the same time. That would be so unlikely in America!


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Don't be daft Vic, I was thinking the same about you with your lovely staight hair - I look like I'd been electrocuted with my unruly mane! Luckily DH brought my staightners in and have just made myself look presentable - probably scuppered any chance of a bed on delivery now I'm ready for photos!
> 
> Has the girl in my position gone down yet? I thought I saw a porter coming to get someone from A. Probably wishful thinking on my part, can't see this happening today now.
> 
> The girl next to me has disappeared so it could be her in the side room - she has epilepsy so I know they were keeping a close eye on her. We have a new groaner now...
> 
> xxx

That girl was being so noisy cying in the corridor that I assumed she was about to deliver. They havent taken our girl yet but they did just come in and say they were clearing a few rooms on labour ward and it'd be soon so get nagging if you are still here. I miss my straighteners but am grateful the ward have a hairdryer to borrow.

Megg it is funny isnt it? I asked the midwife earlier if Lou was still here and she said Is she your friend? It was funny explaining. Shame we are not in the same bay though as i am bored xx


----------



## hb1

Keeping fxd they find a bed for you soon Lou.

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats SEA!

And good luck to Vick and Lou, how exciting!x


----------



## Vickieh1981

I need news Louise. I can see your bed is empty but dont know if you delivered yet xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls

Hope everythings going ok for you Vickie x

Good luck Lou hope its today for you must be exhausting being in so long, I was like that with my first spent 3 days in labour it was awful ! Hope you wont be long now.

Hope everyone else doing ok, im plodding along nothing new to report - Junior been very active lately but nothing exciting happening.

Everyone back at work Tuesday so looking forward to time by myself !

H x


----------



## Megg33k

Did she think it was weird when you explained, Vickie? LOL 

Hoping Louise is cuddling her LO now!


----------



## Tulip

Vic we're counting on you for Lou's news! Go stalk postnatal! xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Thinking of you Lou!! I hope we hear news soon! xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Vic we're counting on you for Lou's news! Go stalk postnatal! xx

I would but am in severe pain and have been waiting for the dr all day. I may ask my lovely friendly tea lady to check for me x


----------



## wish2bmama

aw vic :hugs: I hope you get to see the dr soon!! Keep us posted on your condition too! xx


----------



## Tulip

:kiss: You poor thing Vic hope the doc turned up xxx


----------



## TripleB

I'm here and...I'm the proud mummy of a little girl, Florence Annie, born at 8.58am today by emergency c-section, weighing (wait for it...) 9lbs 3oz!

The birth was straightforward until the pushing stage. Breaking waters worked, was 10cm within 6 hours but at some point she had turned "skyward" and would not descend. off to theatre for forceps but by the time we got there she had gone so high c-section was the only option. It went so quickly we didn't have much time to worry about it - the strangest experience was the junior paediatrician fainting on the floor of theatre!

So a bit traumatic but so totally worth it. Florence is a sweetie, laying on my lap gurgling as I attempt to use hospital internet! I'm overwhelmed with my love for her and by hubby - our new family.

Pics and a proper birth story will follow when we get home - couple of days at least.

Hope the pain is improving Vic :hugs:.

xxx


----------



## hb1

Yey!!! :yipee: congratulations Lou - sounds like you dealt with the drama well!!

Brilliant news - Florence is a beautiful name!!

So chuffed for you!

Hang in there Vic - hope you aren't in too much pain still :hugs:

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Congratulations Louise! Such wonderful news! xx


----------



## zoe87

hi all sorry i havent been roundfor a while, hope ur all okay! i had my baby girl Hollie on the 24th dec, shes gorgeous and weighed 7lb10 :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Lou - so Jenny Renny was wrong when she said boy then I always had a feeling you'd be having a girl.

Sorry to hear that labour was a long winded affair for you but glad that you are finally enjoying your mummy cuddles. Can't wait to see a picture of Florence - hope you are both doing well. Sending :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Ohhh Lou well done hun and big congrats to you both, what a size bet you glad she didnt come through the natural way !!

And a gorgeous name as well am soooooooooooo pleased for you xxx

And Zoe well done to your little bundle too and also a gorgeous name.

We need the boys to start coming now too !! Im all excited again now !


----------



## hb1

Congratulations Zoe and Hollie!! :happydance:

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats Lou!!! :happydance: !!! Can't wait to hear the birth story! Enjoy those sweet mummy cuddles! xx


----------



## Tulip

Well done Lou and Zoe! :wohoo:


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats lou and zoe :)


----------



## SEA34

Congrats to Louise and Zoe

We've had a busy 24 hours ended up at A & E after finding a huge patch of blood near her head on Saturday night, they think it was a bit of blood from me that she sicked up, but they wanted to take some blood to check a few other things out took 4 hours and both hands and feet before they got enough, my little girl was so brave. All results were normal so all good x


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Sea - glad all is normal - that must've been scary!!

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I just saw Florence. She is soooooo precious with her chubby cheeks and lots of hair. It made it seem forever till my little one is here. Xxx


----------



## Tulip

^^ Jealous! How are you and princess today Vic? xx


----------



## hb1

If you get out of hospital Vic I am sure it'll go faster :hugs:

Can't wait for the pics of all the new babies!!!!

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> ^^ Jealous! How are you and princess today Vic? xx

Better than yesterday now they sorted out my pain relief. I put a complaint in about the horrid mw yesterday.


----------



## SEA34

Here is a pic of Eleanor at a couple of hours old



Hope everyone is well x


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ ooooooooh what a cutie!!!!



congratulations Louise!!!! can't wait for the pictures
so jealous of vickie who got a sneak preview hahaha
and wow...she's here! it only seemed yesterday you got your bfp on my bday hahaha


----------



## Megg33k

:wohoo: TEAM PINK! FINALLY! I've been waiting forever to find out your LO's flavor, Louise... and now SHE is here!!! :yipee: CONGRATS!!! Can't wait for pics!!!

Congrats, Zoie!

SEA - Your LO is gorgeous!


----------



## wish2bmama

adorable SEA!!

Can't believe I am 35 weeks today! 2 weeks to full term! :happydance: I'm so proud of my little lovebug!

Hope everyone is having a WONDERFUL day! xx


----------



## hb1

Sea - georgeous!!!!!!!!! 

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

aww SEA :)

whoop for 35weeks wish


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies - we just got home and I am overwhelmed. Florence is curled up with Daddy on the sofa and I am just wandering (read hobbling) around, not quite knowing what to do with myself. Been a bit tearful as its been such an eventful week but mainly feel just so much love for my little girl. Will come back tomorrow with pics and less emotional babbling...

Hope you're feeling better Vick - was lovely to see you yesterday and thanks for updating on here :hugs:.

xxx


----------



## hb1

Awww Lou - so glad you're home - am sure you'll find tons to do soon - looking foeward to the pics :)


hx


----------



## KimmyB

Gorgeous SEA!
Well done lovebug, so clever :cloud9:
Louise I found i started to feel slightly less tearful once the 4th day was out of the way. One piece of advice is try to keep visitors to a minimum around that day. Everyone came to ours that day and I was totally overwhelmed, could've just gone upstairs and cried! I was fed up of baby being used as a pass the parcel! I know people mean well but it was a pretty bad day for me atleast. Perhaps you'll be totally different though hun x


----------



## MissyMojo

i agree days 3-5 were my worst xx


----------



## Tulip

^^ Me too xx


----------



## KimmyB

^^Glad I'm not alone girls!


----------



## fluffyblue

Evening girls hope all little bubbas are doing well, im loving the pics of them all on here and FB and yes im jealous.

I feel enormous and uncomfortable at the mo, no way has he gone head down, i am the shape of a rugby ball in my tum and my pubic bone area feels so empty, i cant get comfy or sleep so feeling miserable.

ONLY 11 DAYS LEFT NOW THO !!

Noels car packed in today so gotta fork out another 500 quid for a repair but I cant get mad cus he is so lovely at the moment !! He gone back to work after doing my head in and now i miss him (he only been back a day) !


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: hunni xx


----------



## SEA34

Can't believe Eleanor is a week old already, and at 5 days nearly back at her birth weight :)she wouldn't settle between 11pm and 2am last night and then slept till 6.30 (which panicked us a bit is this normal?)

Happy 39 weeks h any signs yet? x


----------



## hb1

5 days to get back to birth weight - good girl Eleanor!! Bet you're on :cloud9: Sea :)

Yey to 39 weeks!! :happydance:

Just getting the odd period type pain but not accompanied by any tightenings, other times I am getting tightenings on their own and I get occasional pressure on the old cervix but nothing in any sort of pattern, nothing regular - am probably a little bit off yet but patience is something I'm good at :)
I guess things are moving in the right direction tho :)

hx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls 

39 weeks H its so near !

38 weeks for me today and have got a painful bump, back is killing and junior is so active, i feel like someones tightened a belt round the top of my bump.

No pressure down below except when I walk.

Have took two paracetamol and am going to have my tea and see how I feel, if i still feel this crap am going to ring delivery suite. Just a little worried bout the chest pain with my blood clotting etc.


----------



## TripleB

Hey girls - just a quickie with a piccie of Florence and to say all is well. BF issues are the order of the day - plenty of milk but problems with latch so expressing and topping up with a little formula whil persevering with it. Very frustrating but hopefully we'll get there in the end. Yet to write up my birth story - probably a good idea as little details keep coming back to me - like I was sick 5 times during the pushing stage and in theatre - odd.

Anyway, here she is:
 



Attached Files:







FAB.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hb1

Beautiful Lou - she's georgeous!!! Can you ask the health visitor about the bf issues?

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

She is beautiful Lou!!! How cute! :flower:

Looks like we are about to have a few PAL winter babies soon!!!

xx


----------



## KimmyB

So gorgeous Louise! Good luck with the BF hun :hugs:
New mummies and mummies to be don't forget to join the PAL winter mummies thread, it's quiet over there. Perhaps because we're all so busy with the little ones now!

Taking Archie for his first doctor's visit later today, I'm sure he's got cradle cap...in his eyebrows?! Also having some issues with feeding (I'm FF) so phoned HV to get some advice on that. I'm sure I'm over feeding the little guy :(

Have a nice day girls xxx


----------



## SEA34

Florence is adorable looks like shes got lots of hair.

Kimmy I've switched to FF she's just not getting enough from me but hopefully now we can get into some sort of routine she still sleeps most of the day


----------



## MissyMojo

not long left winter ladies :)


----------



## hb1

Hey All - Hope everyone's ok

Have felt sick every morning - was sick one morning - return of MS ? With my MS I was mostly just nauseous - only actually sick a handful of times....

Still only a few niggles - still no clue how close I am - due on Thursday - we shall see!!

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Exciting hb! Hope the sickness disappears quickly for you :hugs:

Just thought I'd pop in and post a recent pic of Archie :cloud9: Enjoy your day ladies!


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed ur not w8n too log hb and ur sickness goes away


archie's looking fab


----------



## hb1

Archie's absolutely georgeous Kimmy :cloud9:

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Ooo Hb! I hear sickness can be a sign of labor! I do hope you feel better tho :hugs: When is your next apt to check you out? 

afm, I am slowly losing my plug! DH thinks it's a sure sign the little man will be born soon. lol. 9 days left to full term!! :dance:


----------



## wish2bmama

I love the pic of Archie! Look at all that hair!! Very handsome :)


----------



## MissyMojo

hope lovebug hangs on for you a tincy bit longer xx

HB- :hugs: hope ur starting to feel better


----------



## wish2bmama

thanks Jo! Me too. I keep telling DH to be patient. He keeps asking me if I have had the baby yet. When I say no, he says, "oh." LOL! He says he is impatient and wants to know what he looks like. :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

bless him, when will he b bk?


----------



## wish2bmama

It's going to be mid-March for 14 days. He is just so excited to be a daddy. He is sooo interested in the whole birth process! I sent him a 'daddy to be' box with ALL the info I got at the birthing class last week with DVDs. 

I also got movile internet so we can webcam during the birth! I'm so blessed to have such a wonderful husband :cloud9:


----------



## hb1

OH's are so funny with pg - every time I get BH or pains OH starts to get all jumpy!

If Lovebug can hold on for 9 days I am sure you'll feel better about him coming...

hx


----------



## fluffyblue

hi girls - hope the weekends been kinder 2 u guys...

Noels got flu which I desperately hope goes away quickly as we are due in theatre in 7 days to deliver baby ! He is keeping at arms length at mo and in spare room as I dont wanna catch it.

Ive had two very bad sleepless nights and worries with baby being so quiet as well... he is back in the spring of things now though been very active.

H - ive had bouts of sickness past two days and got the runs today as well (sorry tmi) dont think mines the start of anything though, hope yours is...

Wish - sorry hubbys away hope lil one holds on x

Its my birthday tomorrow gonna be a quiet one as skint at mo with being after xmas and also junior arriving shortly.


----------



## hb1

Happy birthday Heather :happydance:

It's hard not to think that each twinge and symptom must mean SOMETHING - it is almost like the tww when ttc - but at least there's definately going to be THAT day - just when????


hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Happy birthday Fluffy!


----------



## Megg33k

Look at those gorgeous babies!!! :cloud9:

Happy Birthday, Heather!


----------



## zoe87

hi all hope ur all well, dont know if i updated you all or not but had my baby girl Hollie Louise on 24th December at 6:48am weighing 7lb10oz.

Was a quick 3 hour labour went from 3cm to 10cm in an hour lol and just had gas and air as by the time i asked for pethadine it was to late :rofl: hope u all have had ur babies by now to.

Im still amazed i have a beautiful baby girl after my 2 losses but i still think about them everyday RIP my 2 angels


----------



## MissyMojo

big congrats zoe,

we still have a few pal winter babies to b born but not too many now :)


----------



## hb1

No - there's just a handful of us waiting patiently at the back of the queue!!

Hollie looks v cute Zoe!! Hope you're enjoying everything that being a mummy brings!!

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

congrats Zoe! She looks so cute! What a fab xmas eve gifty! xx

Yep... still a few of us hanging out back here. One more week until my little lovebug is full term! :dance:

How are you feeling hb?


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats zoe. 
I havent been on here for ages ive been so busy what with being away to my dad's for new year ect and trying to get chloe more entertaind and stimulate her when she is awake.
What else have i missed?
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## hb1

Feeling fine - still having bad sleep but being on maternity leave means I can nap in the day which is bliss - being lazier than I would like but the house is in much better shape - I could deal with Ollie arriving now - his crib is made up - he's in our room but his room is really taking shape too.

Just a cleaning job now but nothing that can't wait and be done once he is here. If it was up to me I would just hire a cleaner to come in and do a once over clean - kitchen cupboards, windows, skirting boards - that sort of thing but OH is determined to do this ourselves - and since he is doing the majority of it I can't really argue ( and can't be bothered to argue either!! ).

All bags packed ready, all his clothes and blankets are washed so I don't feel soooo bad for being lazy - plus if I do anything for more than 10 mins my back starts to kill and I have to sit down - so everything I do is done in short bursts! Plus my spd is worse now - not as bad as some ladies get it but can be v painful. Staiving off the morning nausea by having a substantial breakfast - apparently this helps!! 

No real signs yet - am getting the odd period pain, getting tightenings but no patterns, def feeling the pressure when I am upright. Due in 2 days now - my mum reckons I'll be on time as I was but we'll see. MW offered a sweep on Friday when I was at my last appt - in 2 minds whether to do this or not - might ask her to check my cervix and see if it looks favourable....

Wish - glad Lovebug is staying in there - best place for him 

Phillipa - Hope everyone's ok - sounds like you're having fun being a mum :)

hx


----------



## MadamRose

hb1 said:


> Feeling fine - still having bad sleep but being on maternity leave means I can nap in the day which is bliss - being lazier than I would like but the house is in much better shape - I could deal with Ollie arriving now - his crib is made up - he's in our room but his room is really taking shape too.
> 
> Just a cleaning job now but nothing that can't wait and be done once he is here. If it was up to me I would just hire a cleaner to come in and do a once over clean - kitchen cupboards, windows, skirting boards - that sort of thing but OH is determined to do this ourselves - and since he is doing the majority of it I can't really argue ( and can't be bothered to argue either!! ).
> 
> All bags packed ready, all his clothes and blankets are washed so I don't feel soooo bad for being lazy - plus if I do anything for more than 10 mins my back starts to kill and I have to sit down - so everything I do is done in short bursts! Plus my spd is worse now - not as bad as some ladies get it but can be v painful. Staiving off the morning nausea by having a substantial breakfast - apparently this helps!!
> 
> No real signs yet - am getting the odd period pain, getting tightenings but no patterns, def feeling the pressure when I am upright. Due in 2 days now - my mum reckons I'll be on time as I was but we'll see. MW offered a sweep on Friday when I was at my last appt - in 2 minds whether to do this or not - might ask her to check my cervix and see if it looks favourable....
> 
> Wish - glad Lovebug is staying in there - best place for him
> 
> Phillipa - Hope everyone's ok - sounds like you're having fun being a mum :)
> 
> hx

yes love being a mum. If you can i would take the sweep. i had one while in early labour and was in full labour within the hour. i didnt even realise mw was doing it either. glad ollie's room is taking shape :D


----------



## MadamRose

lou just seen pic of florence shes lovely well done you


----------



## TripleB

H - I had a sweep, not painful and moved things along for me, slowly but I was early. All well here, getting to grips with the feeding and Florence is gaining weight after initial weightloss of 8oz. Loving having Daddy home with us, scared of him going back to work on Tues!

Nearly full-term wish - fantastic!

:hugs: to those still baking their babies.

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

6 days left for me!!!!! Got my pre-op visit tomorrow to delivery suite. No signs of an imminent natural birth at all here !! 

H take the sweep could be done and home by Monday lol x


----------



## Tulip

Hey girls, excitement ramping up! Can't wait to see the remaining babies - good luck H!

Had a struggling few weeks with BF, have now decided to slowly move over to FF so will hopefully have a more settled baby and finally get around to updating the thread! I've lost count of the number of times I've started and got interrupted :dohh:

Lots of love xx


----------



## hb1

Has anyone heard from Vickie? She was in hospital - is she ok?

hx


----------



## Tulip

Still in as of last night. She was due to see her consultant today and beg for release. Baby Defo coming out at 35w xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Help ladies!!! 

OH the PRESSURE!! TONS of pelvic, cervical and RECTAL pressure! And pains that shoot down my legs! WTH is going on?!


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry Wish, no advice as I didn't go through it but I'm sure someone will be along to help asap!


----------



## hb1

could be the start of something? maybe call MW Wish - hope all is well.

AFM - D Day!!!! :yipee: Still only the odd vague period pain, bit of pressure. Leaning towards having the sweep tomorrow - fxd cervix is looking good.

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Woohoo for D day HB! :happydance:


----------



## wish2bmama

happy D day Hb!!! :dance: Hope the sweep does the trick for you! Really not long now!! 

I am going in for ante partum testing today, I will ask my nurse what she thinks. I did a bit of Dr. Googling.. and lovebug could be just engaging, my cervix could be opening or both! If he comes now, I'd be okay with it. 36 weeks is good for him I think.. but I'd really like him to cook for a tad bit more...

I'll keep you all posted! xx


----------



## TripleB

We are so on the final stretch (if you'll excuse the pun h!) exciting stuff! 

We had a mammoth day out today - popped into my office, long lunch (I BF in public for the first time) and shopping - got lots of pink stuff and some nursing tops. So tired now, Florence is not the best sleeper at night (she's a champ during the day - typical!) but feeling like some kind of strange normality is setting in!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Amazing what becomes normal eh Lou?! Vickie's fluid levels have decreased significantly since last scan. When that happened with Jessica they got her out a week later :-/ Hold tight little girl xxx


----------



## hb1

Sounds like a routine is forming Lou!!

Fxd for Vickie :flower:

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw, fingers crossed for Vickie. xx

Glad things are starting to settle in Triple! Woot for BF in public! I am a total supporter!!

Well, my apt went okay. I had a contraction while on the monitors. They said that baby is heading down the pelvis! They didn't want to check me, incase that put me into labor. But on wed, I have a scan and they will check me out. I think we are getting really close! Gosh, my cervix hurts! :)


----------



## MadamRose

Yay for the breastfeeding in pubilic once you done it once its easier the next time.

Good luchk hb hope it all happens soon

Chloe learnt to roll from her front to her back today :cloud9:


----------



## hb1

Go Chloe!!

hx


----------



## hb1

MW appt fine - FH 42 so back on track for the growth. BP was high - she had to do it 3 times to get under 90 - going to keep an eye on it - any symtoms like swelling etc etc. We decided against the sweep but asked her to check my cervix - it was high and posterior so no good for a sweep anyway - looks like Ollie isn't planning to come out in the next couple of days anyway - will be going for a few walks I think.


----------



## TripleB

Come on Ollie! Don't despair h, your cervix can change very quickly without you noticing. Mine was high and long a few days before my induction and soft and short a few days later when I went in - didn't feel a thing! x


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh come on now Ollie! Mummy wants to meet you! I hope your BP goes down Hb. :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Come ooooon Ollie!


----------



## hb1

I know - I feel worried about the bp - the first was 124/96, 2nd was 122/90 and 3rd was 126/88 - and now I feel on high alert for symptoms - keep thinking - maybe my fingers feel swollen but then is it a mental thing? am I imagining it - just that I'm looking out and worried??

Then is it worth going in just in case? I would always say to someone else that it was but it's different when it's you - and my OH is stressed enough as it is - he'd be in blind panic if I said we needed to go in and then it be nothing!!

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Hi all. Been such a long time since I came on here. I can't believe how long ago it seems since I saw Lou at the hospital. 

Anyway my update for anyone who was asking


I went away to my Dads for Christmas and on the 29th I started having bleeding and pains so was readmitted to the hospital

This time it didn't settle so quickly so I have been in from then till now. 16 LONG days.

Basically they have just been monitoring me and giving me pain relief. One night it was really bad and I had to go to Delivery suite so they could monitor me constantly and give me pethadine.

I had a scan done a couple of days after I went in which showed her to be 3lb 4.

Yesterday they did another scan which showed that her fluid is now subsstantially reduced to what it was 2 weeks ago.

Then the AFI (amniotic fluid index) was 12.9 and now it is 8.

Obviously that is a large drop in a small time. With Jessica they scanned me just before 34 weeks and saw it was 9, when they scanned the next week it was 4 and they induced.

So obviously I am a bit worried this is going the same way.

I have to go back to the hospital on Wednesday morning to have an indepth scan to check fluid but also the blood floor etc through the cord and placenta since fluid disapppearing like that can be a sign that the placenta isn't working so well.

That is at 9:30, then at 12:30 I have to go to day assessment for a trace (nothing like hanging around for a few hours hey?) and then wait another couple of hours for the consultant to tell me how things are and what they are going to do.

Normally fluid levels come back up even when they have been low so that's what I am hoping for but obviously not what happened in my experience last time.

She now weighs 3lb 14oz and I got a very cute picture of her looking directly at the screen.

So now I want to get my hospital bags packed so that if she does have to come sooner than planned that is all ready.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi all I been in hospital for 3 days with high bp 155/110, 148/102, 147/100, 152/107 all remained high, had tests for swine flu temp was 38.2 at one stage. I've had an ECG and a Doppler scan on my legs which was clear plus a full internal which was so painful. I'm out till Monday when I'm in at 8 am for my section but gotta go back Saturday and Sunday for bp check and labetol think that's the spelling , it bp tablets so hopefully it bring it down. Im knackered but Monday not far away. 

Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## hb1

Crikey Vickie and Fluffy - you've both been through it.

Vickie - Hope LO can stay put a little longer and your amniotic fluid comes back up!! Glad you got out for a bit at least - I bet you were missing all your LO's :hugs: so sorry you had to go through that.

Fluffy - hope the BP pills sort you out :hugs:

hx


----------



## fluffyblue

Only went in for my pre op !!


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh wow Vickie and Fluffy. BIG :hugs: girls!

Vickie, I hope your fluids can come back up or at least stay put for a little while longer. Hold on little one xxx

Fluffy, I hope the pills can bring your BP down. Come on monday!! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Big loves to Vickie and Heather :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

2 days I'm getting excited now just praying my bp is down as don't wanna be readmitted today without a baby !

On good note our pip claim award went in the bank today so I'm 2k richer so at least I can spend some cash today yipee x


----------



## MadamRose

bless ya vickie and fluffy hope everything works oiut ok

Come on ollie mummy wants hugs and kisses now


----------



## Tulip

Getting inpatient for all these bubbas!


----------



## fluffyblue

Well bp was fine today slightly high 139/86 but low enough not to be worried. I'm still on tamiflu as swine flu results not back yet but my temp only 36.8 so doc thinks highly unlikely it's swine flu. My hb levels 9.8 so on iron tablets now wot next !!!!!

Babies moving really weird think he engaging at long last he weighs 8lb 1oz now at scan so good weight x x


----------



## TripleB

Glad things have settled today fluffy. I was on labetalol for the last 6 weeks of my pregnancy to control my whitecoat syndrome - did the trick. Stopped it after I gave birth and BP back to normal. 2 days until you meet your little one - can't believe it!

:hugs: vick - sorry you're still in, time must seem like its standing still for you. Seems like yesterday to me that we met at the hospital! Really hope your fluid levels stabilise, your little girl is doing so well.

Don't worry too much about your BP h - vicious circle, will make it higher. You're so close and without swelling or protein I'm sure its just a blip.

Got a feeling this week is going to be super-exciting on this thread - the end of the journey for lots of you and the beginning of a new one! (Don't worry Vick - we're saving the best till last!)

Quick update here - all going well. Flossie slept for 6 hours last night (on Daddy) after some mega cluster-feeding before bed (hungry little devil in the evenings). We seem to have the hang of the breastfeeding now (at last) - still using nipple protectors but what the heck they work for us, will try and wean her off over the coming weeks - maybe.

Love to all.

xxx


----------



## hb1

Tulip said:


> Getting inpatient for all these bubbas!

Me too somewhat!!! :)

hx


----------



## hb1

Good job on the BF Lou - and a good routine starting there!!

Fluffy - must be fab knowing that you're 2 days away!! - I do wish I just knew when Ollie would be here for sure!! Glad it doesn't look like swine flu too - that must be a relief! 

hx


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: to all you ladies! Won't be long til we're all together again! Come on bubbas!x


----------



## fluffyblue

Back off to hospital for bp check today. Less than 24 hours now soooooo nervous don't know when I can update again but will keep face lol informed via Laura and If someone might update here


Good luck h in your eviction x

Thanks girls for everything xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Meant Facebook !!


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck fluffy!


----------



## TripleB

Good luck fluffy! xxx


----------



## hb1

Good luck Fluffy!!! 

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

good luck fluffy!! x


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Heather! :)


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Heather mate!

Kim are you ok? Stuck in hospital? xx


----------



## wish2bmama

I'm okay Nic, thank you for asking :flower: I have been stuck in this city since 32 weeks :(. i haven't been aloud to go home. Too far, and too high risk to travel. I'm giving birth 3 hours from home, but the hospital has THE best doctors and NICU in all of Texas. And all of my friends and support is hear too. 

I am just getting really frustrated not having any of my things, and relying on the kindness of others for so long! I just want to sleep in my own bed and not have to worry about upsetting my hosts. :( I'm starting to really need and miss my husband too. I'm just very emotional.

But it is all worth it! My doc has kept Lovebug in there! Thanks for letting me rant..


----------



## Tulip

Anytime. I see your distress on Facebook and worry about you :hugs: Keep cookin', little man! xx


----------



## Tulip

Oliver Samuel born 10:06 GMT weighing 8lb 6oz.

Congratulations Heather, Noel and Laura :kiss:


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Heather!


----------



## TripleB

Fantastic! Can we get 2 Ollies in one week is my question?!

Well done fluffy! I can remember how close you came to giving up and now look what you've done! Enjoy and hope you recover quickly from the section, take it easy and big :hugs:. xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats fluffy! Welcome little Oliver! xx


----------



## TripleB

just saw your earlier post wish, you're doing so well hun and have done everything in your power to give lovebug the best start in life. It must be so hard without your hubby there but you're doing him proud hun :hugs:. X


----------



## hb1

Congratulations Fluffy!!! :happydance:

:hugs: Wish - hang in there Lovebug :flower:

My Ollie seems to think it's funny to keep me waiting - although have been thinking - they put me 2 days ahead at my dating scan from my LMP edd - and I think I ov'd the cycle we conceived on cd 16 so potentially I'm only just due - hanging on to straws I guess. Am walking, cleaning, bouncing on excercise ball, taking RLT and drinking pineapple juice so doing all I can - spicey food doesn't wash with me and spd and generally being heavily pg means dtd is not on the cards. Hope that if not gone by Friday that cervix is good for a sweep....

hx


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: h, must be torture just waiting for it to happen. Sounds like you're doing all you can, fingers crossed you'll be ready for a sweep if nothing else on Friday.

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Congratulations Heather xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks for the kind words Nic, H and Triple :hugs:

Hb, Hope you don't make it to friday for that sweep! I can't imagine how uncomfy you must be :hugs: Come ON Ollie!!! 

xx


----------



## KimmyB

Not many left now! Come on babies! How are you today Wish? Gorgeous video btw :)


----------



## wish2bmama

I am FULL TERM today!!! :happydance: :dance: So happy!!

WELL, yesterday was interesting!! I went in for ante partum testing and they wanted to check my cervix as I was having a lot of contractions. But I asked them to wait until it was really needed. So I had the contractions all day and most of the night, then were GONE! And they were pretty regular! 

I have had increased thick CM, losser stools, pressure in the pelvis and pain in the cervix. But it all means nothing! :haha: I have no idea when this baby plans on comming! 

Hehe, I loved that video. He was being a little wriggler that day :cloud9:

How are you doing Hb?


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Heather and Noel! :)


----------



## hb1

Hanging in there - still no Ollie - been for another walk - went to the chemist to get bp taken but they won't do it for pg people - I don't see why not tho - they aren't doing anything to you just taking a bp - will have to get an appt with the nurse afterall.

Congrats on full term Wish - sounds like you are getting closer than I am!! Are you happy to go now or are you holding out for longer?

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

That stinks Hb! People are so weird when it comes to pg people. :hugs:

To be honest, I'd be totally okay with him comming now. And I am starting to think I'd really like him to come. While he is still small enough that I can push him out and it's less risky for both of us. And I am starting to freak out over some things like placenta abruption and still birth. The latter is a side effect of having GD.. so I'm just a nervious wreck over it. And I don't like the idea of being induced in the states.. it sounds painful!


----------



## SEA34

Congratulations Fluffy x


----------



## hb1

I know what you mean about the new stresses - PA and still birth have been lingering on my mind - and then what if there's something wrong with him that they didn't pick up - just want to know he's ok!! 

Hope Lovebug comes soon for you then :flower:

PS what is the video that people keep mentioning? 

hx


----------



## TripleB

Ah wish, I remember those worries, especially with the GD :hugs: - I can tell you not to worry, but you still will. What's the plan for you now - induction/c-section...? What's the latest update on lovebug's size? What I can tell you is that if you go for induction I would highly recommend an epidural. I had the most civilised labour up to 10cm - it was only after that it all went tits up (forgot to top-up epidural, Florence got stuck, spent an hour in stirrups - ouchy - the c-section was a breeze after that!). However, I really wouldn't be afraid to be induced again - you're looked after and feel that its under control. 

Keep smiling h - you're doing great.

xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

I hope lovebug and Ollie come soon! :flower:

It's on my fb page. It's a video of the baby wriggling around for his Daddy! Are you on my friends list? I'll pm you my email and name.


----------



## wish2bmama

TripleB said:


> Ah wish, I remember those worries, especially with the GD :hugs: - I can tell you not to worry, but you still will. What's the plan for you now - induction/c-section...? What's the latest update on lovebug's size? What I can tell you is that if you go for induction I would highly recommend an epidural. I had the most civilised labour up to 10cm - it was only after that it all went tits up (forgot to top-up epidural, Florence got stuck, spent an hour in stirrups - ouchy - the c-section was a breeze after that!). However, I really wouldn't be afraid to be induced again - you're looked after and feel that its under control.
> 
> Keep smiling h - you're doing great.
> 
> xxx

I have a scan early tomorrow to see how big he is. If he is still small enough, they will let me try vaginal! Woot! If not, he will come by c-section. I am totally getting the epi! I have a painful skin condtion in my vaginal canal, so my docs have told me to get it. I like the under-control feeling, that would be nice :) I think they will want to check my cervix too.. hrm.. let's see if we can get a nurse with tiny hands!


----------



## TripleB

Hope all goes well with the scan hun - and will be hoping for those tiny hands for you!

Finally got around to typing up my birth story - here it is: https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/513676-induction-38-weeks-gestational-diabetes-emergency-c-section-all-worth.html

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Heather's Ollie is in neonatal critical care - not in danger, just undergoing tests. Prayers please xx


----------



## wish2bmama

thoughts and prayers for little Ollie xxxxx


----------



## hb1

Fxd all is well for Little Ollie :flower: Heather, Noel and Ollie are in my thoughts

hx


----------



## TripleB

Thinking of fluffy and family, be strong little Ollie. X


----------



## MadamRose

Thinking of heather and her family hope little ollie is ok


----------



## wish2bmama

Just came back from the clinic!

Lovebug is 7lbs 7oz :shock: They didn't check my cervix because of my lichen sclerosis, but they did see he is engaged in the scan, just not how much. They booked my induction for the 2nd of Feb! 14 days from today! So I am praying he comes this week! he's so big! 84th percentile! His sweet tummy is in the 97th percentile... poor little thing. 

Any tips on getting him out? lol! I'm going for a walk in a few mins!


----------



## hb1

If you find a way Wish def let me know!!

Went on my walk again today and coming down some steps a couple of bricks were loose and slipped out as I stepped on them so ended up falling down - am fine - just hurt my foot - but phoned up the council to complain - a lady in the flower shop near the steps said the steps were broken before and patched up - now broken again and been reported again but they haven't sorted it out!!


----------



## babysimpson

Hope you and bubs are ok hb1. He's really getting comfy in there


----------



## hb1

It just really annoys me that the steps had already been reported and left. If I hadn't had hold of the bannister it could've been really bad - and the steps are well used - if it had been an elderly person it could've been worse again!! and the steps are still dangerous now - I bet this time next week they still won't have been fixed!! grrrrrr


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh wow H! I am glad you are okay! That's terrible, they need to come out there and fix those steps right away. x


----------



## Vickieh1981

I had my scan yesterday. The levels haven't dropped anymore so although they remain reduced it is not enough to have to deliver today which is a huge relief.

The growth has tailed off a bit - she only gained 3ounces in a week and dropped from the 40th to 20th centile mark but they said she looked healthy wriggling around and there was a lot of practise breathing which is a great sign.

I have to go and see my consultant on Tuesday for a definite induction date which is likely to be the 8th Feb but she needs to check the diary for how busy they are.

It was a hugely busy day and I feel knackered now lol. I have my reflexology woman coming round tonight to see if she can help me with the spd pain so looking forward to that as she was great in my pg with Maff.

Oh and I got to hold teeny tiny twins that the girl I was in with last week had. I forgot how small they are.


----------



## hb1

:thumbup: good news Vickie!!

Enjoy the reflexology

hx


----------



## hb1

Think I am in slow labour - started this morning at 7 mins apart but slowed down to 20 mins and back up to 10-15 mins at mo - more intense than this morning tho.

Off to Midwife appt anyway now so might still have a sweep to get things moving a bit faster - then a chippy tea I think :)

hx


----------



## KimmyB

Woohoo! How exciting hb, good luck!x


----------



## wish2bmama

yay Hb! good luck! xx


----------



## TripleB

So exciting h! Come on Ollie! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hope things hurry up hunni ) xxx


----------



## hb1

Midwife did the sweep - am fully effaced, and soft - but posterior - was 1cm dilated.

The sweep seems to have helped - had tea and a shower, have tens going and am going to time contractions for an hour and then do some relaxations - most likely followed by more showers as the last one was lush :).

I know it's going to be a while before I go in to hospital but going to try and stay chilled. Just chuffed that it looks like I'm def going naturally as I should get my waterbirth ( fingers crossed, touch wood !! ) if all goes well :)

hx


----------



## Tulip

Whoop go H! Can't wait to see Ollie! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Good news vickie.

Glad things are finally moving H, and glad you took the sweep this morning i had one in labour and really got things moving for me :D Can't wait to see little ollie 
I also hope you get your water birth they are lush, just dont get in water too early is what i was told x


----------



## wish2bmama

Wahoo H! I hope you get the water birth! Can't wait to see little Ollie! xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi Girls just a quickie to say thanks for your thoughts and comments, Olly and me are now home, he spent 5 days in NICU due to feeding problems but once he got the hang of it he was fine and we came home today - I will update and do a birth story when I get 5 mins.

Hope everything going ok for those ladies left....

Here are some pics of Olly....
 



Attached Files:







olly 1.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6









Olly 2.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7









Olly 3.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 7









Olly 5.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 9









Olly 6.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissyMojo

awwww soo adorable :D glad your home now :)


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw! Adorable!!! Glad you are home now! :hugs: x


----------



## TripleB

Aw fluffy, he is precious! Great that your home and doing well. X


----------



## Tulip

Oh he's GORGEOUS Heather, well done! Glad he's ok. Is that Laura in the 4th pic?? She looks so grown up! xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Yes she seems enormous now compared to Olly, she is mother hen at the min great help though !


----------



## Agiboma

Hi all greetings from Micah and Mandie, all of your babies look so BEAUTIFUL congrats to all


----------



## wish2bmama

Hope everyone is having a great week!

Anyone heard from Hb?


----------



## TripleB

Was wondering the same myself wish - hope Ollie is here safe and sound by now. How are you doing hun? xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

I hope he is too! Can't wait to hear the news!

I'm doing well! I have an apt with my doctor (back from vacation) tomorrow! So we will see how dialated I am and such! 8 days to induction! Praying soooo hard he comes before then! Fxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TripleB

Will keep everything crossed he makes an early appearance wish! xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

I keep logging on to check as well on HB


----------



## MadamRose

Glad olly is here safe and sound Heather glad you are both home now.
Yes same i hope HB is ok


----------



## wish2bmama

Well, back from the docs. I'm only 25% effaced and 1cm on the inside now! UGHHH! And baby is at stage -3! So... doc doesn't think the baby will be here before induction which is one week from today! :happydance: :happydance: 

So feb 2nd it is. DH and I will just plan for that. 

Hope everyone is doing well! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

roll on feb 2nd then babe xxx


----------



## TripleB

Glad you've got a plan wish - not long now! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

woohoo not long now Wish, so exciting!x


----------



## MadamRose

glad you know when its all gonna happen hope all goes well on 2nd feb if not before x


----------



## hb1

Hi Everyone,
Just a quick note to say that Ollie was born on Tuesday 25th January at 10:37 weighing 9lbs 7oz!! After a very pro-longed slow labour, lasting four days with only gas and air!!!
It's obviously a very long story so i'll pop back later to fill you all in properly, as we're just getting our bearings at the moment.

lots of love hx


----------



## Tulip

:yipee: Welcome Ollie and well done H! xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

CONGRATS H!!! :dance: Welcome little Ollie!!

9lbs 7oz :shock: Well done!!

xx


----------



## babysimpson

Well Done Hb - and just with Gas and Air!! (I liked that stuff lol)

Welcome baby Ollie. Not many of you left now. You;ll have your PAL Winter 2010/11 Mommas thread starting up now!


----------



## fluffyblue

Congrats H we both have our Ollies now, what a great size and with gas and air you brave gal xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Fab news h, so pleased for you! We were due on the same date and our babies weigh about the same now! Sounds like you did brilliantly - enjoy! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Well done H and welcome Ollie :D very long labour and ya for you on just gas and air, godo weight nearly what Chloe was x


----------



## lolly25

Hi all not been on here for a while, congrats to all that had there babes and those waiting not long left x x x Can you update the front page, I had my little miss Evangeline 0n 9/12/10 weighing 7lb14oz x x x


----------



## lolly25

OMG Congrats Fluffy, TripleB and Hb1, remember you all from the ttcal thread x x


----------



## Tulip

Will do Lolly!
I'm struggling to get onto the laptop to do it at the mo, am only on by phone. Many new tickers needed :wohoo:


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats H! Well done you! And welcome to the world Ollie :cloud9:


----------



## Tulip

Woooooooooooooooh I did some tickers! December Dreamers - any idea what date MrsG5 had Thomas? To save me trawling the entire Dreamers thread LOL xx


----------



## KimmyB

Aw Nic you've done such a great job with all the tickers, so nice to look at them all! Especially as I can remember joining this thread, seems so long ago now!


----------



## wish2bmama

It is nice to look at them all :).

I can't wait to get a new one! Me next! Me next! :dance:


----------



## Tulip

Yay looking fwd to doing yours Kim! xx


----------



## hb1

Just popping by with a photo :) 

Will be back with birth story and to catch up properly soon

hx
 



Attached Files:







100_0670.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lolly25

Aww gorgeous pic x


----------



## wish2bmama

Ohh!! What a little cutie!!! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Gorgeous H!


----------



## Vickieh1981

fluffyblue said:


> Hi Girls just a quickie to say thanks for your thoughts and comments, Olly and me are now home, he spent 5 days in NICU due to feeding problems but once he got the hang of it he was fine and we came home today - I will update and do a birth story when I get 5 mins.
> 
> Hope everything going ok for those ladies left....
> 
> Here are some pics of Olly....

Great news that he is home. sorry you had some worries though. I love that multi coloured sleepsuit. I would love to buy it from you if you were willing to sell once he has outgrown it.



wish2bmama said:


> Well, back from the docs. I'm only 25% effaced and 1cm on the inside now! UGHHH! And baby is at stage -3! So... doc doesn't think the baby will be here before induction which is one week from today! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> So feb 2nd it is. DH and I will just plan for that.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! xx

2nd feb is a great date. Its my sons birthhday lol. Not long to go.



hb1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just a quick note to say that Ollie was born on Tuesday 25th January at 10:37 weighing 9lbs 7oz!! After a very pro-longed slow labour, lasting four days with only gas and air!!!
> It's obviously a very long story so i'll pop back later to fill you all in properly, as we're just getting our bearings at the moment.
> 
> lots of love hx




hb1 said:


> Just popping by with a photo :)
> 
> Will be back with birth story and to catch up properly soon
> 
> hx

congratulations hun. He is really gorgeous.

As for me, I have been back in hopital again for 9 days and am going to be induced at 9:30am on the 8th so only 10 days to go now. x:happydance:


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw! not long for you now!! Sorry to hear you are back in the hospital tho :(


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats to the new arrivals :)


----------



## TripleB

He's beautiful h - well done Mummy! 

Sorry you're back in FPH Vick - so close to meeting your little girl now :hugs:

xxx


----------



## hb1

hope everything is ok Vickie :hugs:

hx


----------



## MissyMojo

Unfotunatley my laptop has died a death - YES AGAIN!!!!

so i'm having to wait til i go to uk to get it fixed :cry:

until then i only have minimal access via my mobile 

so heres a countdown to my return to stalkerville, 
https://dvcm.daisypath.com/l805p2.png 

Much love 

Mojo & Maddox


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw, that STINKS Jo!! :hugs: 


guess what ladies.... TOMORROW is induction day!!! :happydance: :dance: I'm going to meet my little miracle really, really soon! DH is out stocking up food so he can stay in his room for about 48 hours to be on the webcam with me!! :kiss: How sweet is he?

Hope everyone is doing well today! xx


----------



## hb1

Good Luck Wish!!!! :happydance: Hope the birth goes well - so glad OH will be able to be with you over the internet - will you be able to see him?

hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks H! Yes, we should be able to see eachother for the big event!


----------



## KimmyB

Aw wish yippee!! good luck hun xxx


----------



## Tulip

Whoop! Go Kim! xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yay wish why do you need the web cam why wont DH be there? hope all goes well wish

Sorry to hear your back in hospital vickie but wont be long now x


----------



## wish2bmama

No :( he won't. He is deployed. :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

wish2bmama said:


> No :( he won't. He is deployed. :cry:

Aww sorry he cant actually be there with you hun least you have web cam :hugs: is it long til he is back? x


----------



## wish2bmama

He comes home in March for two weeks of R and R and then has to go back until September. So the baby will be 7 months old when he comes home for good. BUT on the plus side, DH won't miss the first word, birthday, walk etc. :thumbup:


----------



## hb1

Hoping all is going well Wish!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes that is a good thing he wont miss the big milestones and hopefully he can get on webca m often to you and baby. Hope all goes well x


----------



## TripleB

All the very best of luck wish - looking forward to hearing of the safe arrival of lovebug. Think its lovely you've worked out a way for hubby to "be there". xxx


----------



## Tulip

According to fb, everyone in San Antonio is in labour but poor Kim :(


----------



## KimmyB

I saw that too Nic, poor Kim :( Hope lovebug doesn't keep her waiting too much longer.


----------



## Tulip

Kim was 5cm dilated 5 hours ago :wohoo: Go Kim and Lil Lovebug - hope B is enjoying the pay-per-view!! xxx


----------



## eclipse

Kira Marion born by c-section on 1/28/11 at 11:03am weighing in at a healthy 8lbs 13 oz, and 22 inches long :thumbup: She is a champion breastfeeder, and her big brother is very proud and attentive. I couldn't have asked for a better outcome and fall in love more every day with my family. Here is one of here all scrunchy, fresh out of the mommy! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TripleB

Huge congrats eclipse, she's beautiful! I love that just-born look! Well done on the breastfeeding. xxx


----------



## Tulip

Contratulati


----------



## Tulip

Contratulatione Eclipse! xx


----------



## hb1

Congratulations Eclipse :happydance:

hx


----------



## hb1

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-sto...ml#post8996295

Hey Ladies

Finally got my birth story typed up - here's a link - will catch up with everything - been a bit out of it!!!

Hope everyone is well
hx


----------



## Tulip

Kim's twins arrived on 3rd Feb - Liam Patrick 8lb 3.7oz, and Finley B - born into heaven's embrace. I am still moved by the idea of Finley keeping his brother company all this time. 

Well done Kim, hon, you were amazing by all accounts xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Congratulations to all you girls. Babies all look adorable and you've all done so well xx


----------



## MadamRose

Shes lovely eclipse congrats :D

And congrats to kim


----------



## hb1

Well done Kim :happydance:

Floaty kisses to Finlay B :kiss:

hx


----------



## TripleB

Fantastic news wish! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

eclipse said:


> Kira Marion born by c-section on 1/28/11 at 11:03am weighing in at a healthy 8lbs 13 oz, and 22 inches long :thumbup: She is a champion breastfeeder, and her big brother is very proud and attentive. I couldn't have asked for a better outcome and fall in love more every day with my family. Here is one of here all scrunchy, fresh out of the mommy! :rofl:




Tulip said:


> Kim's twins arrived on 3rd Feb - Liam Patrick 8lb 3.7oz, and Finley B - born into heaven's embrace. I am still moved by the idea of Finley keeping his brother company all this time.
> 
> Well done Kim, hon, you were amazing by all accounts xxx




TripleB said:


> Fantastic news wish! xxx

Congratulations to both of you xx


----------



## KimmyB

Well done Kim :wohoo:


----------



## wish2bmama

Thank you sooo much ladies!! And a special thanks to Nic for keeping everyone updated :kiss: 

Liam is doing really well! We had a loooooong read to his birth and a hard recovery, but birth story to follow really soon! I should be able to go home tommorrow.

DH was on the web cam the WHOLE time!! 24 hours!! He was there for the birth of our frist two children :cloud9:

Love to you all and congrats eclipse! We had the same due date!

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Glad DH was able to be there for the whole thing and glad liam in doing well, hope you are too hun :hugs:


----------



## Smiler79

Just thought I would let you know that Imogen Zoe Rees arrived on Sunday 30th January 2011 at 2.37pm weighing 6lb 9oz xxxx

I am totally in love !!!!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Well done Smiler! I'll try and do more updates this week! xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Well done all new winter mummies, im loving it so far !

Not long now and Spring babies start arriving, I cant believe there is a September due thread already !!


----------



## Bluetomato

I havn't posted much on this thread but wanted to let you know that my little girl Darcey arrived at 36+6 on 26th January weighing 6lb 10oz. I went into labour and ended up having an emergency section at 3.11am (I had a section planned for 4th February, but she didn't want to wait that long!) Congratulations to all with new arrivals x


----------



## hb1

Congrats Wish, Smiler and Bluetomato!!! :wohoo:

hx


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies

just thought you would like ot know that Imogen Zoe Rees arrived on Sunday 30th January 2011 at 2.32pm weighing 6lb 9oz. She is amazing and we are absolutely besotted with her!!!


----------



## MadamRose

congrats to new mummies


----------



## Tulip

Front page completely up to date! :wohoo:


----------



## MissyMojo

Yay to all the new mummies


heres the link to the mummy thread, 

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...r-2010-2011-mummies-group-19.html#post9109885


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Front page completely up to date! :wohoo:

No Sophia :-(


----------



## Tulip

Oh bollocks!! Sorry hon! Will sort asap xx


----------



## Tulip

All sorted Vick! :kiss:

OMG girls can you believe Micah is SEVEN MONTHS OLD today?!


----------



## KimmyB

Tulip said:


> All sorted Vick! :kiss:
> 
> OMG girls can you believe Micah is SEVEN MONTHS OLD today?!

Oh my god! That is crazy :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> All sorted Vick! :kiss:
> 
> OMG girls can you believe Micah is SEVEN MONTHS OLD today?!

gosh no way he will be 1year before we know it, can you imagin the 1st baby from this thread being 1 :wacko:


----------



## hb1

Beautiful name Vickie - congratulations!!! hx


----------



## wish2bmama

Wow 7 months! These tickers keep going!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thought I would do my birth story and put up a few pics if anyone wants to read through

I was due for induction on the 8th but that morning they came round and told me that SCBU had three admissions overnight and were now shut. Any new babies were being shipped out to other hospitals so they weren't prepared to start induction incase she needed a cot.

Obviously after hyping myself up this was really disappointing especially not knowing if it could be another week or only a day.

The next morning they said it was still closed but it was possible they would reopen after lunch. I had myself convinced that it wouldnt happen so was really excited when I was told over lunch they were going ahead.

I got told I was clearly being shown favouratism since my consultant came to do the induction personally and put her private mobile on my notes for any queries.

On examination I was given a bishop score of 5/10 which is pretty favourable - surprising at 35 weeks. They gave me the first prostin gel at 1pm which only gave me a few niggles.

At 7:30 they came to do the second one and did a sweep at the same time and said that with this second gel they should be able to break my waters in the morning as long as a consultant did it as it would probably be tricky.

I started getting contractions pretty quickly after that every 5 minutes but breathable through. They then increased to every two minutes but far more painful so they gave me pethadine to help me sleep. It was semi effective and I got some sleep as they wore off later on. The midwife said they were just prostin pains though as they weren't showing on the monitor.

At 8:30 they came to check me to see if I needed another gel but said I was 2cm so they could break my waters and I was transferred to labour ward.

Because it was going to be a tricky one to do they decided to put an epidural up before breaking them but we had to wait until 11:30 to get it because they were busy in theatre.

The epidural is supposed to take 20 minutes. I explained to them that I have always had problems with it and have to have it resited several times so they said they would make sure that it was in right for sure.

In the end they went in four times before the consultant anaesthetist took over. Apparantly I have a strange back with spaces that look good but actually are not effective for an epidural. The actual epidural space was so deep that the needle wouldn't have reached any further so if it was 1mm further I wouldn't be able to have one. Anyway enough rambling - it took 1.5 hrs rather than 20 minutes but was finally in and at 1pm they broke my waters - was still 2cm as nothing was happening all contractions had stopped.

At 2pm they did shift change and I requested to have the midwife who delivered Matthew as I'd heard she was on shift - I was so thrilled that I got her as she is perfect.

Nothing happened after waters were broken so at 3pm they put the drip up and said it'd take a couple of hours to start working because being prem they had to start it low.

At 4:40 the contractions started every 3-4 minutes. At 6 I asked when they were plannning on checking me and she said four hours after the contractoins had started so at 8:40pm. I said based on how quickly Maff was delivered that might be too late and she agreed that I was probably right so we agreed to 7pm.

At 7pm she checked me and said I was 3-4 cm but the cervix was far back behind the babies head so she pulled it forward a bit. At 7:45 I said to her that I had a terrible pressure and remembering how fast she had delivered Maff she checked me. She could feel the babies head only a few cm's in and went to get the paediatrician and the sister (you need them there for early deliveries). A few tiny pushes later she was delivered at 8:01pm and came out screaming. The paediatrician said it was the most "Controlled delivery" she had ever seen and how impressed she was but would bow out now since baby clearly didn't need her lol.

We then had a natural third stage to deliver the placenta. It was all really lovely and my official labour (up to the delivery of the placenta) was 1hr 18 minutes.

It was amazing and I feel really sad that I will never get to deliver another baby again. Sophia Isabella weighed in at 5lb 4.5oz which is exactly the same as Jessica (they said 5lb 5.5oz but then realised they converted it wrong). She is the spitting image of Jessica (even having a hernia on her belly the same as Jess).

After only a few days in hospital we are home with her now. They are fretting slightly as she had already lost 8% on day 3 and gone down to 4lb 14oz so we'll see what her weight is like when the midwife visits for day 5 weigh in tomorrow.

I can't believe after everything that has happened in the last year with both of the miscarriages and such a difficult pregnancy that she is finally here and so totally perfect.

Here we are 5 minutes after delivery.

https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...afterbirth.jpg

Precious girl

https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...my/sophia1.jpg

Smiling

https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...my/smiling.jpg


----------

